# A Warlock Alone, Island Empire solo game



## Scotley

The heavily laden little boat rocked uncomfortably in the swells as it sailed toward the Wheelands. The boat’s small sail was sodden with the rain and was pulling nicely. The course had been set by the wind. The boat’s occupants a Warlock, a half-giant and a boy on the verge of manhood had set their course based on the wind. They choose to sail at best possible speed regardless of direction. It was a new beginning for this odd collection of characters. They had burned their bridges with the passengers and crew of the ship on which they sailed. It had been an unfortunate episode best forgotten--too many strong personalities on a doomed mission. Now they were heading for the Wheelands. Their course likely to take them to the small island of Tregere, a place none of them had been before.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

As he sits in the boat, Michael will begin to ponder what he is to do. The immediate infusion of cash into his crew's purse is now a debit that must be repaid unless somehow they can attempt to deal with the matter by themselves but upon reflection that is not a good option. The group will need to go to Mermaids rest and pick up Nicholas and his crew, and perhaps they will have generated several leads as to how best procede with the pirates.. I am thinking that the answer will be found in the North where the Marin ships were last trading and picked up their load of magical skins. While he sits in the boat, Michael sees that as the immediate goal but of more pressing concern is to get his little group safley to land. We will set sail for the little island keeping a good look out for the the smuggler's vessle....


Michael will tell Guissppee and Grond, that he will explain to them what happened but wishes to wait for the light of day and to be dry as he does not wish to discuss something that will proably cause him to seek vengeance if it is discussed while is his still cold, wet and angry.

He will then make sure that Guiesspiie has enough clothing to stay warm and will pull a leather blanket from his haversack for him and guiesspee and one for grond to act as a rain coat and to keep the water from soaking them. Once under the blanets, he will use the dry cantrip to dry their clothers...

What about the ruby earring i got off the halfling?...this is the first official loot of my crew?
It was glowing magical you know


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Make a spellcraft check and I'll tell you what you can figure out. The ride is a little rough just now for anyone to pierce their ear and try to guess the powers of the item.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storn and Company*

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 8_, getting *[18,8] = (26) *spell craft - ruby

While in the boat, Michael will ask Grond and Guissieep if they had any idea what direction the smuggle vessle was last seen...


----------



## Scotley

Michael examines the Ruby earing and probes his mind for the knowledge. It is almost certainly a item of protective value. Not an item of great power, but not the weakest either. That is all he can get from the item. 

Guissippe, who spent the most time on deck is sure that the ship in question was last seen heading back in the direction of Axiopolis. 

The rain continues, but lessens somewhat and the wind becomes less gusty. It is still some hours until dawn, and with the cloudy skies it is impossible to determine exactly where you are or where you are heading. Perhaps morning light will reveal something useful.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Grond and Michael will take shifts thru the night and the storm seas leaving Guiessippe to rest in the hope that with the coming of dawn the seas will gentle and it will be easier for him to sail the small vessel while Grond and Michael rest. We will continue on the course to Tergere in the hopes of finding passage to Mermaids Rest so we can collect Nicholas,

What do i know about the town....knowledge area roll is
michael stormrolls _1d20 +4_, getting *[14,4] = (18)*tergere


w


----------



## Scotley

*A boat at sea*

Michael knows that that Tregere is mostly salt marsh. The only fact you remember about the place is that it is known for a certain dye called Tregeren Blue that is made from local plants. 

OOC: Make spot checks for Grond and Michael.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +6_, getting *[1,6] = (7) *spot


Grondrolls _1d20 +3_, getting *[19,3] = (22)=*Spot
Looks like MIchael was to distracted by the rain and his anger lol to see anything


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +6_, getting *[1,6] = (7) *spot


Grondrolls _1d20 +3_, getting *[19,3] = (22)=*Spot
Looks like MIchael was to distracted by the rain and his anger lol to see anything


----------



## Scotley

Grond gets Michael's attention. Boss, I think I see a boat off to our left coming this way. It's a bit north of us. I think it might be the smuggler. We'll have to do some fancy sailing if you want to head her off. 

OOC: Make a profession sailor check. You can choose to have Grond and or Gussippe make their own checks or try to aid another (DC: 10), which will give you a +2 on your check for each of them that makes it.


----------



## J. Alexander

Grondrolls _1d20 +2_, getting *[3,2] = (5)*Professional sailor

Michael Stormrolls _1d20_, getting *[5] = (5)*Guiesspi

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 4_, getting *[12,4] = (16) *Michael

Hopefully that will suffice for us to catch up and intercept, If not Grond will just have to carry Michael as he runs towads the ship walking on water if that is possible and if it is necessary.

I do think if we sneak up on them the two of us will be able to take the ship, we will start on the quarterdeck ad work our way from there as from there we will have control of the ship and force them to come to us.....tha is of course if invisible castle does not curse us lol


----------



## Scotley

You put your skills to work, but soon it becomes clear that the little boat simply isn't fast enough without truely extraordinary sailing. Once it becomes clear that you will fall short of intercepting the ship, Grond picks you up and begins to run across the water. He is able to run up behind the ship and grab some hanging fish netting. Gussippe stays with the smaller boat and follows as best he can. Grond and Michael find themselves climbing up the back of the small ship. There appears to be two halflings and a human on the quarterdeck.


----------



## J. Alexander

Michael will go invisble and move to attack the human, while Grond will move to attack the two halflings..using his great axe, both will move silently and Grond will attack after Michael does hopefully allowing Michael to get a sneak attack in...Can you sneak attack withEldritch Blast?


Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +16_, getting *[8,16] = (24)*Move Silently
Grondrolls _1d20 +2_, getting *[11,2] = (13)*Move 

For their first attacks they roll

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +9_, getting *[12,9] = (21)  doing 3d6+1, getting 
[2,5,6,1] = (14) damage


**

Grondrolls 1d20 + 8, getting [9,8] = (17)Attack doing 3d6 +5, getting [5,5,6,5] = (21)

Initative rolls are:

Michael Stormrolls 1d20 +4, getting [12,4] = (16)
Grondrolls 1d20 +4, getting [8,4] = (12)

*


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Listen checks 1d20+3=17, 1d20+3=21, 1d20+5=14

OOC: Initiative checks Crewrolls 1d20+1, getting [6,1] = (7)

Crewrolls 1d20+2, getting [10,2] = (12)

Crewrolls 1d20+2, getting [6,2] = (8)

As you are slipping forward the deck creaks omminously under Grond's great weight alerting all the crew on the quarterdeck to your approach. Fortunately, Michael got in his Eldritch Blast in time to surprise the human who goes down in a cracking pool of magical energy. Grond cuts the first halfing down before he can act. The other manages to draw a sword and swing (1d20+2=21) at Grond. He amazes the big man with a deft blow (2d6+2=6). 

OOC: Michael is up, remember -4 for throwing into melee.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael will grab the wheel and sharply altera the ships course, hoping to throw everyone a little off balace. Is this a sailing ship or or a galley, I am under the impression it is a fast galley with oars, but i could be wrong. If it is a galley, Michael will move to the stairs and prepare to deal with any crew attempting to climb the ladder. If it is a sailing ship, he will pull the mainsail pin to release the sail and bring the ship to a eventual halt.


Grondrolls _1d20 + 8_, getting *[4,8] = (12) *Attack, if that is a hit Grondrolls _3d6_, getting 
*[1,5,5] = (11),*damage. Perhaps when I move by him i will enable grond to get a +2 flank for that while i more than likely trigger an attack of opportunity. The goal is to secure the ladder way and slow the ship etc, until Grond can come up an support me. I am thinking if it is set right, the sudden attack by us, and some good dice rolls could allow me to run a very crediable bluff on the rest of the crew....

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 6_, getting *[18,6] = (24)*Locating Mainsail pin


----------



## Scotley

The ship is smaller than the Rumpled Bedsheet, but it is a sailing vessel. It is rigged out as a fishing vessel, but that is just a thin disguise. It is a low sleek little ship. The mainsail is on the foredeck mast, so you'll need to go down to the foredeck to release it. The course alteration you can of course perform here. Grond misses the halfling and feeling confident after that last blow he attacks (1d20+3=5) again, but this time misses wildly. He shouts "to arms we are boarded!"  At this point Michael is at the head of the stairs just to the left of the wheel.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Grond will continue to attack the halfling, i am assuming at this point we both have him flanked,Grondrolls _1d20 + 8_, getting *[9,8] = (17)*Attack, if he gets the flanking bonus he will be at 19 to hit. Damage is Grondrolls _3d6 +5_, getting *[5,5,6,5] = (21).*

*Michael after altering the course, will step to the railing overlooking the maindeck and scan for anyone answering the halflings call. He will also scan the deck and rigging to see if there is anyoneelse in the immediate area.   The first person he see, gets an eldritch blast...Michael Storm rolls 1d20 + 9, getting [1,9] = 10 WELL MAYBE NOT *

*As they attempt to come on deck, Michael will say in a lound voice " I HAVE TAKEN THE SHIP, the first person thru that doorway dies, throw your arms thru the doorway onto the deck or i will burn the ship down around you.*

*Should i roll bluff or diplomacy.
*


----------



## Scotley

Grond is able to drop the halfling. At this point you see a couple of people in the rigging and toss an eldritch blast their way. It misses, but does look impressive. On the maindeck you see 4 sailors moving toward the stairs. There isn't really a forecastle on this little ship, just the maindeck and the quarterdeck. A new shout goes up, "the captain is dead, he's killed the captain." You suspect it was the second halfling. 

OOC: Roll which ever is better for you. I'm feeling generous today.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[6,9] = (15)*Diplomacy  {bites dont it}

Michael will contiue to the railing, and throw another eldritch blast at the people in the rigging, just to get their attention..he will then bellow "I want those sails reffed now, and those weapons on the deck, anyone who does not obey instanly will become shark bait. All officers and mates to the maindeck. Weapons to be placed on the deck as you exit. NOW DO IT, BEFORE I BURN THIS SHIP AND EVERY LAST PERSON IN IT TO THE WATER. When he says that Michael will toss a flask of oil onto the maindeck hoping to hit the main mast,,

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 8_, getting *[15,8] = (23) *oil

Grond will then move up to support Michael, blocking the stairway onto the quarterdeck, letting his gorey axe be seen as he waits for an his next victum.


----------



## Scotley

Not impressed with your threats and angry at the loss of their Captain the crew charges the stairs. Your flask hits the mainmast and the oil begins running down it. 

Grond is attacked by two crewmen who charge (1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=23). Both hit him with belaying pins (1d4+1=4)

A couple of the crew toss (1d20+2=22; 1d20+2=14) pins at Michael and one hits (1d4+1=4) him bouncing off his thigh painfully. 


OOC: crit threat (1d20+2=7)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Current Hit Points; Grond 28, Michael 28Grond attacks one of the crew at the stairs using dissolving weapon (paych power)Grondrolls _1d20 +8 + 1_, getting *[16,8,1] = (25) and doing 3d6 +5, getting [1,2,3,5] = (11) plus acid damage of **4d6**, getting **[3,4,3,3] = (13) for a total of 24 points of damage. THIS IS A FRIGGING WICKED ABILITY, DISSOLVING WEAPON.*

*Michael will target one of the guys throwing a belaying pin 1**d20 + 9 + 1**, getting *
*[15,9,1] = (25) and donig **3d6 +1**, getting **[2,1,5,1] = (9) in damage.  I hope this drops an average sailor....*
 
*As Grond drops smacks his opponet he will let out a growl/yell*

*Michael will then raise his voice and say "BURN THE SHIP IF THEY DO NOT SURRENDER NOW'*

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +9_, getting *[10,9] = (19) for diplomacy roll again...*

*I am hoping that both of our attackes drop and the site of one being dissolved by acid and the other getting roasted will break their moral.....we shall see....but it is worth trying i think*


----------



## Scotley

*Battle for the smuggler*

Michael's plan seems to be working. One halfling drops his belaying pin and others slow or stop. Just then a huge four armed shark man weilding two crossbows steps up onto the deck from below. He snatches up the halfling that dropped his weapon and with two of his powerful arms nearly rips him in half. He throws the remains over the side and shouts to the others in a raspy voice, "You'll fight for this tub or you'll be shark food, you choose."  He fires the two crossbows, one at Grond and one at Michael. The bolts (1d20+8=19, 1d20+8=24) fly true striking both targets and wounding (1d10=5, 1d10=3) each. The sailors take up their weapons and charge the stairs once more obviously intmidated into action.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Current Hit Points = Grond 23, Micael 25..As I understand the tactical situation, one crew is at the ladder to the quarterdeck facing Grond and the I have 2 in the rigging, and the Sharkman with one other crew on the deck.
The rest are coming onto the deck in small numbers. Please correct me if this is wrong.

Grond will continue his defense of the quarterdeck ladder Grondrolls _1d20 +8 + 1_, getting 
*[16,8,1] = (25) and ge tting [3,1,1,5] = (10) plus **4d6**, getting **[4,4,2,4] = (14)*
for a total of 24 points of damage. Once again he will let out a growl/yell.

Michael will engage the shark man with an eldritch blast..Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9 + 1_
, getting *[11,9,1] = (21) and doing **3d6 + 1**, getting **[3,6,1,1] = (11) of damage to the shark man if he hits.*

*AS Michael throws his magical blast, he will cackle in as evil voice as he can..."See mates, I offer you a chance at life, shark boy only offers you death. If death is your choice then come meet it"*

*I guess this last would be an intimidation attempt so here is my roll,,, lets hope for good luck...


Michael Storm rolls 1d20 + 7, getting [2,7] = (9)

So much for that attempt lol looks like we will just have to hack and slash until the body count gives us an edge.

Any idea of how many we are facing?
*


----------



## Scotley

Undaunted by the attackers Grond slays another crewman at the stairs. He roars his definence at the attackers. (OOC: Grond should get a +1 to his attacks for defending the higher ground in melee.) Michael manages to hit the Sahuagin with a Eldritch Blast, but the creature comes on undetered. A couple more sailors follow the Sahaugin on deck. 

OOC: You figure 2 in the rigging and 4 plus the Sahuagin on the maindeck. It seems unlikely that there are many more crew on a ship of this size, but they could have extras since they are a raider. It would be unusual tactics not to leave at least some crew below deck to defend key areas. 

OOC: I'll have their attacks up soon I hope.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

OCC: Sorry about that, I was under the impression they also get a +1 to hit for being on higher ground....

If I am not mistaken, Grond has dispatched the two that were at the ladder, and I am standing at the quarterdeck rail looking at the entire maindeck...I am assuming they are going to have to close with us thus allowing Grond 1 round of missle before he has to actively defend the ladder to the quarterdeck. If this is the case, he will throw a javelin if he cant get to a javelin, he will do something dramtic..He will thro that big ass axe at the Sharkman, Grondrolls _1d20 + 8_, getting *[15,8] = (23) but you might want to give him a minuse or something because of its size and it not being a throwing weapon....If he hits he does..*Grondrolls *3d6 + 5*
*, getting [5,1,5,5] = (16) and*Grondrolls 4*d6**, getting **[4,2,3,5] = (14) for a total of 30 points of damage...regardless that uses up his power points for the day so he want be able to use it again. *

*Seeing how that worked out lol I do hope he uses the Great AXE...He will once again let our a growl..."Which fool is next to die"*

*Michael will attempt to follow up this display by hitting the Sharkman with another Eldritch Blast..*Michael Stormrolls *1d20 + 9, getting [14,9] = (23) and doing*Michael Stormrolls *3d6 + 1**, getting **[6,5,2,1] = (14) worth of damage....*

*That makes 44 points of combined damage to Shark  Boy, so I dont think he is feeling all to well..*

*With these assumed hits, Michael will say. "This is your final warning...surrender or I will put everyone on this ship to death."*

Michael Stormrolls _1d20+ 7_, getting *[9,7] = (16)*

*Seems like Michael cant intimdate a m ouse *


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Perhaps I was unclear. Grond gets a +1 to hit for the higher ground. The bad guys in the rigging do get a +1 to hit each of you. If Michael attacks creatures on the maindeck rather than in the rigging then he too gets the +1. 

Okay, I'm going to let Grond get away with the axe throw and say that it took a round for the sailors on deck to get to him, but they could likely get there with a charge. They just weren't quite motivated enough to run at him.   

Two sling bullets come your way and one hits Michael in the calf (for 4 points of damage) and nearly causes him to fall to one knee with the pain. The big Sahuagin has repeating crossbows, so using his extra arms he reloads and fires both while advancing another 5'. One of the bolts hits Grond in the arm (for 7 points of damage). 

Your latest attacks put you a round ahead so here is another round of attacks from the crew. Two sailors attack Grond with Belaying pins, but neither is able to get a hit. The halflings in the rigging fire slings again, but only one hits Michael for 2 points. The Sahuagin fires his two bows again and this time he gets a hit on Michael taking him hard in the shoulder (crit for 8 points of damage. You are one luckey s.o.b. that was 3d10!!!! These electronic dice rollers are starting to turn on me now.) 

OOC: Actions for the next round?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Current Hit Points Grond 16 Michael 18 due to damage reduction cold iron, that i have been forgetting to add in...


Alas best to be safe than sorry, Grond will stop and drink a potion of cure moderate wounds..
Grondrolls _2d8 + 1_, getting *[5,1,1] = (7) for a new hit point total of 23 *
*After finishing the potion Grond will look at the two facing him and says "Which one of you wants to be the next to die ?"*

*Michael will throw and eldritch blast at the beastie*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 10_, getting *[9,10] = (19) getting **3d6 + 1**, getting **[6,1,2,1] = (10) points of damage....that brings us to a grand total of 56 points of damage in the last two rounds..is shark boy still alive ?*
OCC - I knew Michael needed muscle backup lol but hell, I am having as much fun playing Grond as i am Michael lol  and i daresay even the DM would be leary about climbing a ladder with this giant waiting for him


----------



## Scotley

The sailors on the ladder attack Grond again, but cannot find their mark even when he left himself open by drinking a potion (draws attacks of opportunity ya know). The Sahuagin now, close enough, runs and jumps up to the quarter deck using his four powerful arms to pull himself up in front of Michael. With a gutteral rumble deep in his throat he comes forward talons extended intent on attacking the Warlock. His fierce gaze is enough to make the Warlock's blood run cold. 

OOC: Yeah, Grond does seem like fun. I had a Half-giant rogue/psychic warrior who used a massive Glaive that was great fun in a game that unfortunately fell victom to the Disappearing DM. Did I mention that this particular Sahuagin was the overall tribal leader and most powerful of the group that your former comrads just finished off?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company.*

Grond will move 5' and attack shark boy with his long sword. This will leave the ladder way open but this critter is the biggest threat to us damage wise i belive so we gotta take him down quick.

Grondrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[18,9] = (27) for 2d**8 + 5**, getting **[5,8,5] = (18) points of damage.*

*Michael will attack with the eldritch blastgetting **1d20 + 10**, getting **[15,10] = (25) for*
_3d6 + 1_, getting *[5,1,2,1] = (9) for a grand total of 27 points of combined damage....(a dam good round for us)*

*As fish boy is climbing up to Michael does he not also leave himself open for an attack of opportunity?  I mean he has to climb/vault etc over the railing.*


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

When Michael strikes the fish man he will say ( Back into the sea to feed your own sharks)

OCC  Tribal Leader you say...hmmmm might mean lots of loot etc   but first we gotta kill him and I dont think that is gonna be an easy task to do


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

OCC: really really enjoying this, and it is going a lot faster and at a pace i really really enjoy...thanks for letting me solo this guy.

by the way fish boy has taken 95 points of damage at the close of last round if were only half way there lol i want my mommie


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Yeah the pace is great. You are wearing me out. You need to start your game to keep you busy! You'll be happy to know that you have done more than half of fish boys hp in damage. I actually came up with 96. So that leaves him.... You'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Scotley

Hampered by their fear of accidently hitting their leader the halflings in the rigging are way wide of Michael and Grond with their next salvo of sling bullets. The other crewmen rush the ladder once Grond leaves them and opening. Two manage to get close enough to attack Grond. 1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=10, but neither of them manage a hit. The Sahuagin attacks each of you with two arms, 1d20+7=16, 1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=21, 1d20+7=15, but hits Grond once 1d8+5=7 raking his talons across the half-giant's face. He licks a bit of blood from a talon and continues the the fight with a hideous grin from his shark toothed mouth. Two more sailors are making their way up the ladder now. 

OOC: I was looking at Michael's sheet, shouldn't his AC be 19 rather than 18? 10 base +4 for dex., +4 for the chain shirt and +1 for the magical bonus of the shirt? I am using what you posted rather than what you sent me in email today.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

OCC:  I looked and you are correct, sorry for that the correct AC is 19.  And yes, I am once again getting motivated to play the four lands so look for it soon. I will be reformatting it somewhat as several individuals are no longer welcome to participate so i need to regear it somewhat.....I may just run it with Mike P, Keith if he is interested and if your in contact with Louis perhaps him.  Only time will see.


BACK TO FISH BOY

Michael will attack with the eldritch balst, _1d20 + 9_, getting *[19,9] = (28) and roling* 
*3d6 + 1**, getting **[1,1,6,1] = (9) to fish bait *

*If that does not drop him, Grond will attack him, should he drop, then Grond will wheel around, take a 5' foot step and engage the individuals on the ladder, His roll is **1d20 + 8, getting [3,8] = (11) which i doubt is a hit, If it is by some chance he does**2d8 + 5**, getting **[7,4,5] = (16)*


OCC   Should i send a gift certificate for buttermilk yet or wait another week or so


----------



## Scotley

The Sahuagin looks to be pretty badly wounded, but he fights on with the mindless ferosity of a shark exposed to blood. He attacks both of you, but his swings fail to hit. 1d20+7=11, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+7=11, 1d20+2=17 The sailors also spring to the attack, but they too are unable to hit either Michael or Grond 1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=8, 1d20+2=10. The slingers also launch another round of attacks, but are unable to hit with the press of sailors and the Sahaugin in the way. You feel a sense of elation at avoiding so many blows (+1 moral bonus to hit for each of you next round.)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael will press his attack against the shark man..Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 10_, getting *[10,10] = (20) and doing **3d6 + 1**, getting **[1,6,5,1] = (13) with the eldritch blast.*

*Grond will then attack the shark man or a sailor depending on if the shark man is still standing or if he drops. *Grondrolls *1d20 + 9, getting [4,9] = (13) if this is a hit to anyone it does*no onerolls *2d8 + 5**, getting **[7,7,5] = (19) points of damage.*
OCC: Sorry I forgot to type in his name for the damage roll....I will be down to two responses a day lol so you will have a breather for a bit...but on saturday lol look out


----------



## Scotley

With one more blast of his magic Michael Storm brings down the mighty Sahuagin in a shower of sparks. He falls back and onto the wheel. His minions press their attack. First the slingers again fail to hit 1d20-1=1, 1d20-1=14 then the crew put in an equally poor showing 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=10.

OOC: Actions for the next round?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: You may be disappointed. I'll be making a day trip to Jonesboro on Sat. to do father's day/dad's birthday festivities and likely will not have computer access after about 8:00 am until late if at all.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael will engage one of the sailors on the quarterdeck as as he does so he will say " So you have chosen death I see"  Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[17,9] = (26) and doing **3d6 +1**, getting **[3,2,5,1] = (11) of damage. ( I Hope this drops him  )*

*Grond will then contiure his attacks agains another sailor.  *Grondrolls 
*1d20 + 8 , getting [19,8] = (27) YIPPE A CRIT THREAT and doing 2**d8 + 5**, getting **[5,7,5] = (17) of damage*

*CRIT ROLL is **1d20 + 8**, getting **[9,8] = (17) and doing the multiper of x2 so it would be 34 points of damage..........against on sailor......*

*Does this round perhaps break their moral ?*


----------



## Scotley

Two more of the crew fall before your onslaught. The remaining two crewmen fighting on deck glance at each other and retreat dropping over the side to the main deck. One seems to hurt his leg, while the other drops smoothly. The two halflings with slings in the rigging haven't given up yet, perhaps feeling safer due to their location. They do not manage to hit, but one sling stone buzzes close enough to Grond's ear to make him flinch. The crew on the deck seem to be making for a lifeboat.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael will engage the halflings in the rigging while Grond moves to engage the fleeing crewmembers.


Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[10,9] = (19)  *Michael Stormrolls *3d6 + 1*
*, getting **[6,1,3,1] = (11) of damage to one of the crew members in the rigging.*

*As he hits this member he will roar, this is your last chance, surrender or perish.*

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[11,9] = (20)*Diplomacy
Meanwhile Grond will also vault the railing Grondrolls _1d20 + 6_, getting *[20,6] = (26)*
*WHAT A WASTE FOR A NATURAL 20 .........SMILING....BUT I BET IT LOOKS SPECTACULAR *

*And moves to engage a fleeing crewmember...*

Grondrolls _1d20 + 8_, getting *[4,8] = (12) and if it is a hit he does..*Grondrolls 
*2d8 + 5**, getting **[7,4,5] = (16)*

*As Grond  lands an begins his pursuit, he will say " Please, let me slay them all they have disobyed your commands three times, they deserve no other chance at life"*

*OCC _ ___ They still dont get it do they, my former shipmates..was i to sublte perhaps but in a way lol it does set a hell of a cover for Michael as they belived he was such a total ass ....perhaps the bad guys i run up against will also belive such and thus make my job a whole lot easier....*

*As the fight for the craft contiues, I do wish to perhaps take one or two alive if they do not surrender, I need information about the local pirates and smugglers, and these I think would be the guys to get me started with at least names and the particualr waters they infest or stalk.......while the answers i do belive will be found in the NOrth, for now i am convinced that there are sevreal clues etc that can be developed here to give us better leads up there.*


----------



## Scotley

Grond, still feeling invincible from his success so far in the battle, runs and vaults the rail. He comes down virtually on top of one of the fleeing crewmen. His weapon pins the man's corpse to the deck. The other running crewman faced with the horrible sight finally gives up the battle dropping his weapon and falling to his knees to plead before Grond. 

Michael's Eldritch blast drops one of the slinggers from the rigging with a sickening thud. The last one tries to hide behind the mast and starts yelling for mercy. The ship is taken. You notice Guissippe rowing hard off the port quarter. He should arrive montarily. The only sounds on the ship are the spash of waves against the hull, the creaking of the rigging and the pleading of the two surviving crewmen--a halfling and a human. 

OOC: I won't be able to post again today and maybe not tomorrow. I'm glad you've been following the other thread. There is still some confusion about Michael. He could always Marin a letter with any leads he develops which would get back to the group. I can see Michael doing that if he continues to pursue this.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael will stand call on the quarter deck and Command to the halflinlg in the rigging ...Drop your weapons and reef that sail, I wish to slow down.  To the man near Grond, I will say, drop you weapons and ready a line for the boat off our Port side. He will then address, both of them, Anymore crew aboard this vessles, hididng below decks, answer me false and you will die"


Grond will move about the deck and pick up his great axe and will wipe both his sword and the axe both off by rubbing it on the clothes of a dead victum...I am hoping to really set in the two crew memebers eyes that Grond is one big bas ass sob who will as soon kill them as look at them if they should give him reason. Further I am really hoping that the fear and shock of it all will lossen their tounges and let me get some really good information from them. It may not be directly related to Marin and son but so far we have truly been hampered by the lack of any information / leads other than the refercne to Mermaids Rest and we really dont even have a clue as to how to begin there.

After doing this Grond will drink a potion of Cure Moderate wounds as will Michael.
Michael Stormrolls _2d8 + 1_, getting *[2,2,1] = (5)*
Michael Stormrolls _2d8 + 1_, getting *[6,7,1] = (14)*

*This will give us the the followine updated hit points. Michael 32 (full hit points) Grond 28 (down 8)...Got to be ready for another fight you know *

I am asuming it is early dawn or perhaps even morning at this point as I can see Guiesspiee rowing toward us. After securing his weapons, and healing, Grond will being to search below decks and check out and see if there are any other crew members hiding. Michael will stay on the quarterdeck and gurad the two crew membes.

When the halfling has reefed teh sails and the human crew memeber has secured Guiesspees boat, I will have the collect all the bodies into a pile, and carefully watching that they dont remove anything from them. Better yet, I will have the strip so as to ensure that they can not hide anything and have no more weapons.When this is complete, I will detect magic upon the entire lot and personally look thru the pile. When Grond returns to the deck and gives me the all clear, I will ask Guiesspee to secure everything on the main deck that looks like a weapon and ask him to then climb into the rigging to act as a look out....I will then proceed to interview the two crew members.

"Gentlemen. I am your new Captain and you may address me as Mr. Storm . This ship is now called "The Retribution".  and you may sign on or not as you see fit but eithere way you will answer my questions truthfully whatever the subject and obey my commands and the commands of my armsmaster, motioing to Grond  instanlty and without hesitation or suffer the consquences. YOur names and ratings are?
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[7,9] = (16) for diplomacy*

*When they give their names etc and talk he will sense motive*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[1,9] = (10)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[20,9] = (29)*

*This will help me set up who I wish to interview first.*

After talking to them briefly, I will leave them under Gronds watchfull eye and go investigate the Captains cabin and the ship myself looking for a smugglers hold and or secret hidey holes. Michael will take ten on each of the rolls and do as through a search as possible.
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 10 + 6_, getting *[15,10,6] = (31)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 10 + 6_, getting *[12,10,6] = (28)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 10 + 6_, getting *[5,10,6] = (21)  *Search Rolls

OCC: I did not know how many rolls i would need so i did threre just in case.

As Michael begins his search of the ship, He will order the crew to set a course for Tegere at a moderate speed. Given the number of crewmen and Michaels lack of sailing ability, I do not wish to endagner the ship by putting to much sail upon here but I do wish to clear the area  and put more space bewteen us and the Bedsheet.

Once in the Captains, cabin I will carefully review the ships log, charts, any maps etc that i find, and set the room to interview the two surving crew members on an indiviudal basis.


OCC - Michael will indeed inform Captain Marin of the current status, I will write the letter and post it later and still intends to pursue his contract with Marin. I mean so far, his pursuit has been an overall success for him despite the conflict with his former party. To date his association with Marin and sons has enriched him and his crew by a ship, it's cargo, and several very profitable leads to side adventures etc, he would be foolish to stop the associatoin now. And truly, his only confilct is really with Capatina Morwyn and Radoon. Michael feels no ill will towards Rook as they were beginng to work together and function as a team and will at some point proably attempt to reesatblish communication with Rook.I mean despite the Captains impression that his orders in regards to Chrispoher had to be obeyed, Michael and Rook really looked at the question in an honest and forthwright manner and once again, given the loaylty to Marin and Sons that most of the crew exhibited, it was only a matter of time before the ruse was blown. So expect Michale asking a favor of Marin in his fisrt letter, and i know what it is lol..he needs a way to communicate with Rook and of course Marin himself without having to rely on letters etc...i am thinking of a locket, or a crystall ball or anything really that will allow for communication bewteen the two parties ovre vast distances and for the rapid exchange of information as it developes.

On that note ...i have an idea for a new feat/talent that will proably fall in the metamagic catagory. It is called FARSPEAK..what it will do is allow and indivdual who has the feat/talent to talk directly to someone he knows or has had interaction with, this will be along the lines of how Galaderail and Elrond talked in the Two Towers about coming to the aid or Rohan. but the catch is it is only one way unless the other indiviudal has the feat/talent.  So eventually Grond and Nicholas will have to spend the xp or slot on it. And since it will be a unique feat/talent limited to those i teach it to it should really add to the myth and effectivenss of Storm and Company. Your thoughts


----------



## J. Alexander

*Interview Questions*

When Michael has everything settled and secured he will ask the following questions of the halfling and the human, he will do a  sense motive on each of them two times during the interview to get a feeling of if they are sincer of just trying to buy their life etc...

The rolls are as follows:
Human Crew Member
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 7_, getting *[4,7] = (11)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 7_, getting *[18,7] = (25) *

Halfling Crew Member
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 7_, getting *[19,7] = (26)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 7_, getting *[19,7] = (26)*

The questions are and they will be staged in the format of a conversation rather than an interrogation, this is a random conversation to pick their brain and see what i can develope
but it will be an interrogation nonetheless but in a more subtle format Before he begins the actually line of questions Michael will say " I do hope you chose to join our little crew.  I need good sailors and operatives by my side. If you should chose to join then I need to tell you we divide the spoils 50% for the captain, 15% to be didvided among the officers, 15% to be divided among all warrants and non commissioned ships officers and 20% to be divided among the crew. So at this point you will have some 6000 to be split three ways, which will be placed in your crew account" " Should you chose not to join me, then I will release you at the next port with 250 gp each and ask that you not play me false while we are at sea"? Hoping here for the greed factor to kick in. 

OCC: Normal division of prize money during the Napelonic era only saw the crew dividing 10 percent of the value of the prize so this is a very very generous offer.

Who was the Captain?
Who was the Halfing I took this from?  ( he will show them the ruby earring)
Where was there home base?
Are there any other crew members awaiting them back at the base?
How long have they been preying on ships in this area?
Was this the only are of operations for them?
Who fenced their goods?
What did they do with any prisoners?
Do they know where the Shark Men lived?
How did they meet the Shark Men?.
Have you ever operated anywhere other than this area?
What other pirates are operating in this area?
Do you know of the companies or individuals who recieved your stolen goods?
Have you heard of any slavers inthe area?
What are the name of some of the prizes you captured and what were their cargo?
Who else was in on the scheme in Axiopolis?
Was the Captain the leader of your local guild?
Does the guild have a treasurey that can be acquired? (This would only increase your share of the overall prize money)
Do you have and cargos secreted and awaiting pickup?
Where are the smugglers comparment hidden on this ship?
What do you know about Tergere?
What do you know about Mermaid's Rest?
What do you know about Axiopolis?
What attracted you to the rumpled bedsheet?
Do you know the location of any more pirate crews?
Are you willing to take service with this ship and crew?

Interrogation roles are :
For the Human Crew Member
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 7_, getting *[18,7] = (25)*
*For the Halfling Crew Member*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 7_, getting *[6,7] = (13)*


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Captain Honager Marin*

Michael will send this letter from Tergere. Hopefully he can find a carrier piegon to send it quickly. Before sending the letter he will look at the maps and find a port of call that is on the route from Mermaid's Rest to Icewatch. He will ask that Captain Honager forward his reply there and leave it at the branch of his Cross Croft Bank or it's affliate.

Letter to Captain Honager Marin

Current Ships Position
26th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
At Sea aboard the "Retribution"

Dear Captain Marin,

It is with a sad hear that I must inform you of the dissolution of the rescue party that you constitued and that set sail from Cambry. I myself am more than willing to accept the responability for this breakup as I credited my companions with more intellect and understanding of subterfege than they possed.

Details of the fight with the Pig Farmers and how it createde the conflict with Radoon, as he could not follow the good cop bad cop routine.

Details of Christopher and the seperation of the party. "Alas I was more than wrong to draw steel, and there is no excuse for this lack of self control other than anger at the Captains words" but for a Captain to fail to beat to quarters when a potientail threat exists just because he does not like or belive the requester is nigh on inexcusable." Further his willingness to attack when the matter has been concluded show as further arrogance of command that will only create future conflict and problems among the crew".

Michael will then go into detail as to his flight and removal of his party from the ship.

On a more happier note, I wish to inform you that as of now, my party has taken control of the pirate ship operating out of Axiopolis, slain all but two of it's crew in addition to a shark man they were in league with. When I reach port and develope additional information i will send you another letter. I have renamed the ship "Retribution" and plan to sail to Mermaid's Rest after my stop at Tergere and the acquisiton of a crew and cargo. Once at Mermaid's Rest, I will collect the other members of my party that I dispatched to develope other infomration and will follow any leads developed there. My eventually goal is Icewatch, but I will be following a zig Azg course there to cover any ports of call within sailing distacne of the ususal Marin and Son's route to see if leads are available there.

It is my belive that this two fronted effort will perhaps be the best chance of securing your son. Captain Morwyn, and Master Radoon, lace the suffiect ruthllness and willingness to decive that may be necessary to develpe leads and handle matters in a stealthy matter. On the good side, their stalwart forthright manner may provided an excellent diversion for our foes allowing me to develope more subsatial leads and perhaps gain an opeing to their inner workings.

To this point, I must ask a favor of you. I am in need of communicating with Master Rook, who proved to be a most agreeable compaion and one with whom I was developing a good working relationship. He should be made aware of leads that I am working on and he in turn can share his with me. This is a daring and dangerous ploy I know as it asks him to keep his sources of information secret from the rest of the Party, but should they become aware of the fact that the leads Master Rook is receiving originate from me, I fear they will be discounted and ignored. Perhaps I may be able to realy the leads from you to the Party so as to release him from this burden, but I do not wish ot burden you with this.

Additionaly, a womean by the name of Francis Mettego will be contacting you at the Inn of the White Wake and asking for assitance in the shipment of a small crew to (NAME OF THE PLACE I AM AWAITING HIS RESPONSE). I need reliable shipmates and am setting up a plan of action that will prove a good cover story for the "Retribution" but in order to do this I am in need of individuals not from this area. Any assistance you can provide her will be deeplyl appreciated and should she need Financial Assistance I ask that you provide her with whatever funds she needs and I will stand Good for Them.

My last question for this letter is"How does one go about acquiring legal title to a captured prize. The ship was taken in an act of Piracey and surrenderd to me an my crew. Can you be of assistance in this legal transfer?

In closing, know that the revenge of Captain Honage Marin has begun and to date 10 pirates, 1 Shark Man, have fallen as well as the acqustion of one very nice saling ship. This is but a tast of what awaits those who have preyed upon you and cost you such grief.

Your obident servant,

Michael Stormwarden


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Francis Mittero - Mother's Cambry*

26th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Aboard the Retribution
Location

Dear Madam Francis,

Things are proceeding well and we have subasialy enriched ourselves with the acquisition of a fine fast sailing ship, as well as a cargo of some value. We are going somewhat farther afield than I orginally thought so our abscense may be for as long as a year. I wish you to continue along with the instructions I left you and when you need additionaly funds, no more than 100o gp per month, please contact Captain Honage Marin at the Inn of the White Wake and he will make arrangemets for you in that regard. Please be carefull of the expenses but do not hesittate to spend what is necessary in the furtherance of your instructions. Further, should you need to contact me, please forwad you letters to Captain Marin, and he will insure that I receive them.

I do have additionaly instructions for you and they are as follows.

I am in need of 10 to 15 young sailors bewteen the ages of 13 to 18 and perhaps as old as 20 whom you personally know and have taken care of in the past with the occasionaly warm cot and hot meal. They shall be offered employment at the rate of a standard able body seamen plus and equal division of 20 percent of the total value of all prizes and 20 percent of the net profit of all commercial transactions. They many be of varying skills, but they must all be honest and trustworthy and have the ambition to better themself in life. I do not wish for malingers or those who complain about how life is unfair and cruel.

They are to set sail as soon as possible for (INSERT NAME OF OUR PORT OF CALL ON THE WAY TO ICEWATCH ) and are to be provided 2 months wages in advance plus 15 gp per person in additional coinage. They are to have fully stocked sea chests as well as several chests of bandages and healing herbs. I also ask that you put your seamtress friends to work so that they may all have matching tunics of dark royal blue with scarlett cuffs. They are also to be wearing fine black sea boots and have a complete set of foul weather gear as well as warm clothing for sailing in the North Seas.

You will also need to appint a leader of the Group. Select someone who is dependable, steady and honest. The individual must reside at the house for at least two weeks as a group to see how the mesh and you are to dismiss all those who steal or create conflict. I wish this to be a tight group of young men.

Captain Honager Marin will make arrangement for their passage, and I have asked him to appoint one of his own officers to oversee them on their voyage to me. He will at the time of his seperation from them provide the leader with additionaly funds to see them thru till I collect them.

Enclosed in this letter you will find a draft in the amount of 1000gp to help with your compliance with your request.

Last but certainly not least, I must comment you on your fine cooking and provison sent with me, as they made me the envy of all my fellow companions. To this effect, please provide me with a very large collection say 10 cases with 24 pots per case of a wide varity of your excellent perserves. I have grown way to found of them and to not wish to be without them during my abscense.

Respectully

M. Stormwarden


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Durrin Willbern - Axiopolis*

26th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Aboard the Retribution
Location


Mr.Durinin Willbern 
Manager, Farmer's and Miner's Trust Bank, 
Axiopolis

Dear Mr. Willbern,

I am in need or a letter of introduction/reference for a local bank in the Port of ( Insert the Name of our Port of call on the way to Icewatch). If you would be so kind as to write such a letter for me, I would be deeply appreciative and will be more than willing to establish an account with the instituion along the lines of the one I have with your bank.

While at this Port, I will also be in need of references to respectable Chandlers and if at all possible and several crack sailors. If you could facilitate this in any manner I would be deeply appreciative.

I am still very interstd in purchasing the bulk silver as per our earlier discussion and please convert my account with your institution , up to a minimue balace of 750 gold pieces to cover the existing letter of credit issuded by your institution as well as a cash balace of 250,into those excellent silver bars as they become available. I am more than willing to pay a storage charge or account mainetace fee. Should more bars become available and my account not hold sufficent liquid assets to purchase them outright, I respectfully ask that they be purchased and held for me via a loan from your bank using my current silver bars and the one purchased as collateral for the loan. Enclosed you will find several additional letters of credit that I wish deposited to my account. Please forward a copy of the deposit receipt with your letter and one to my Cross Croft bank.


Yours Truly.


M. Storm


Enclosed will be 5 1000gp letters of credit made out to Michael Strom and endorsed over to Mr. Willbuerns Bank. This will pretty much clean Michale out of his large letters of credit and reduce his legitimate big funds...but I think it will be worth it. I think this silver will be very profitable for him in the future and he needs to show his willingess and ability to buy it.


----------



## J. Alexander

*More Interview Questions*

OCC: I know I am getting a little ahead of the action and story line, but Michael will ask the additional questions of the crewmen. I just could not think of them at the time I was writing the original interview questions. So feel free to let the answers come in dribbles.

Who were your smuggling contacts?
Who were the officals your worked with?
Do you know who your agents/operatives were in other ports who kept you apprised of cargos?
Do you have any cargo's awaiting shipment?
What were the types of cargo's you smuggled and where did you smugggle them to?
Do you know of any routes used by other pirates/smugglers that you never used?
What were your most profitable cargos?
Do you have any contacts or any information of pirates/smuggerls or even shark men operating out of Cambry/ Ice Watch/ the Cross Croft Isles/the Wheellands or Mermaids Rest?
Do you think you can help me recruit a reliable crew for this ship?
Do you know of any rumors of dark powers in Cambry/Icewatch/Mermaids REst or in any of the ports linking them?
Do you know of any intersting or strange rumors in genera?

As MIchael is asking these questions, he will be using a blank map that he has of the area etc as he is well supplled with them from his copying of Captain Morwyn's charts records and the Rumpled Bedsheets Logs etc, which he was preparing for a cover story. In fact, Michael will at the end of these hopefully sucessfull interviews, be better informed of the route to Cambry from Icewatch and Mermaids rest than his former shipmates as well as potiential points of contacts etc.....


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I see my absense did nothing to slow your posting. I'll try to address everything. 

The ship is soon moving slowly and Gusseppi is taken aboard and the lifeboat stowed. You find no other crewmen on the ship. The ship currently sails under the name "Trident". The boat is only lightly provisioned, obviously not planning for a voyage of any length. You find no magic in the goods assembled on deck. There is a mix of valuables on board with a total value of roughly 3,000 gp. You find two potions of cure serious wounds in a small chest in a corner of the hold. Oddly, the hold seems to have been converted to some sort of 'live well'. The inside is heavily tarred and filled to a depth of three feet with sea water. A few casks float there were most of the goods were found sealed up to protect them from the water. A few fish and king crabs are present. 

The sun is now just up and the rain has passed. It is a beautiful day and you have a favorable wind for a voyage to Tregere.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

OCC: Isorry, i just got motivated and wanted to get it all down (hanging head and looking down, kicking the dirt with my feet)

A live well, that is very interesting. When we have time we will set the two new crew members to pumping it dry and as we do it we can feast of crab etc.....perhaps something may be hidden below the water level. 3 feet of water would allow a lot to be concealed, and even if we find nothing, I know of the lair in Axiopolis that may contain the treasure trove. We will need funds to go to Icewatch after all, and I really dont think Captain Marin would be game for outfitting another ship and rightly so, Michael more or less made the mess so he is obligated to just work it through

There are a few techncal questions i need answered about the ship, I need it's size (length, width, number of decks and speed. Grond will set about inventoring what is aboard the ship while Guisseppi keeps watch.

How are out are we from Tergere?


----------



## Scotley

*Questions part one*

Who was the Captain?

A Halfling, Darfarious Proudfoot--One of the first you slew on the quarterdeck.

Who was the Halfing I took this from? ( he will show them the ruby earring)

Christopher Proudfoot, a cousin to our captain.

Where was there home base?

Axiopolis

Are there any other crew members awaiting them back at the base?

Not really.

How long have they been preying on ships in this area?

Just under a year.

Was this the only are of operations for them?

Yes

Who fenced their goods?

The local resistence group in Axiopolis of which this operation is a part.

What did they do with any prisoners?

The Sahaugin eat them.

Do they know where the Shark Men lived?

Very near here on the ocean floor.

How did they meet the Shark Men?.

Unknown

Have you ever operated anywhere other than this area?

No

What other pirates are operating in this area?

They only know rumors.

Do you know of the companies or individuals who recieved your stolen goods?

That was handled higher up in the organization, but there are contacts on several islands in the area of Axiopolis

Have you heard of any slavers inthe area?

No, unless you count the ruthless policies of the Dwarven establishment on Axiopolis

What are the name of some of the prizes you captured and what were their cargo?

I'll get back to you on this. Gotta come up with some.

Who else was in on the scheme in Axiopolis?

The local resistence.

Was the Captain the leader of your local guild?

No, but pretty high up in the ranks. 

Does the guild have a treasurey that can be acquired? (This would only increase your share of the overall prize money)

It is not a guild, but a group of resistence fighters who hate tranny. 

Do you have and cargos secreted and awaiting pickup?

Not that they know of.

Where are the smugglers comparment hidden on this ship?

Unknown. 

What do you know about Tergere?

Another poor island, but oppressed by the human nobility rather than dwarves. Almost the entire population is lizardmen or toad men.

What do you know about Mermaid's Rest?

A notorious den of Thieves and pirates. 

What do you know about Axiopolis?

A poor community of oppressed humans, orcs, and halflings mistreated by the powerhunger dwarves. 

What attracted you to the rumpled bedsheet?

The large cargo of dwarven silver and gems taken aboard.

Do you know the location of any more pirate crews?

No

Are you willing to take service with this ship and crew?

We are freedom fighters not pirates!


----------



## Scotley

Who were your smuggling contacts?

We aren't smugglers.

Who were the officals your worked with?

We are freedom fighters working against the tyranny.

Do you know who your agents/operatives were in other ports who kept you apprised of cargos?

Most of them were on the boat.

Do you have any cargo's awaiting shipment?

No.

What were the types of cargo's you smuggled and where did you smugggle them to?

We don't

Do you know of any routes used by other pirates/smugglers that you never used?

No

What were your most profitable cargos?

Not applicable

Do you have any contacts or any information of pirates/smuggerls or even shark men operating out of Cambry/ Ice Watch/ the Cross Croft Isles/the Wheellands or Mermaids Rest?

No

Do you think you can help me recruit a reliable crew for this ship?

No

Do you know of any rumors of dark powers in Cambry/Icewatch/Mermaids REst or in any of the ports linking them?

No

Do you know of any intersting or strange rumors in general?

Let me think about it.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Michaels Thoughts*

After the interviews, MIchael will take a little time to think. While not as helpfull or fruitfull as he was hoping he did gain some very interesting knowlege. The fact that the resistance is still up and running and that they really do no care about how they further their goals thus there being in league with the Sharkmen and their allowing prisonets to be killed and eaten by them.

As they view themselves as resistance fighters, Michael will try to gain as much information as possible about the resistance operations in this area and especially Tergere. By chance is their a resistance movement in Icewatch that they know of? This is a long shot, as i truly doubt they will be forthcoming about the information but it is worth a shot.

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[5,9] = (14) on Diplomacy*

What does Michael or Grond and heck even Guiesspiee know about the resistance?
Will they provide Michael with the location of the Sharkman's lair? This may be his first adventure after arriving in Tergere. I am hoping they will be upset of the loss of their Tribal leaders and if the boading of the rumpled bedsheet failed, then they may be weakend to the point that MIchael can stage a raid on them......and who knows maybe find a few live prisoners and some treasure.

Michael will then go to the quarterdeck, as they are pumping the hold and speak with 
Grond. This will need to be a group decsion as it will set our options for this area to a large degree.. Do we let them live or kill them? They are in resistance against the Empire and had no qualms about condeming their prisoners to the Shark men but could very well provide to be sources of excellent information etc in the future should we make peace with them?
the huge down side to this is that fact that we would be technically operating with the resistance which gets us afoul of the law.

After thinking and before his conversation with Grond, MIchael will approach the Crewment and tell them. "I shall set you ashor at the Port of Tergere. We are not a pirate company either but rather a band or adventures who crossed your path and by divine grace gained the upper hand. I wish no further conflict with you our yours. Serve me well until i reach tergere and you will be set free along the lines I intialed told you. I ask that you just take back a verbal messeage to your superiors in exchange" "Will you agree to these terms?'


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter  to Matthew Stormwarden*

26th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Aboard the "Retribution"
Location

Dearest Uncle, 

It is with a happy heart that I can inform you that I have founded a crew and we are well on the way to prosperity. We have recently come into possession of a fine fast vessel, taking her in a boarding action against local Pirates. While the cargo was not as much as I had intially hoped, it will help us in getting established and go along way to reftting our fine vessel.

In the course of my travels, I have come across a source of exceptionaly pure silver. Do you think their may be a market for it among your clients once it has been converted into smaller more managable ignots ( say 6 and 12 oucnce ones) for the jewlers trade. 

Now I must turn to a more delicate discussion but i truly need your answers to be honest. Does their run in our family a trait for Magical Ability that manifests itself over hurt and anger. Recently I have developed magical abiites that I can not really explain, other than that they may have manifested do to my desire for revenge or the righting of a brutal attack upon me. If there is such a trait, could you tell me the family history behind it?

In closing, I need the help of my kinsmen. Should you know of any of our extended realtions who possess magical or martial skills or are just manifesting them and who are willing to join a crew then please tell them about this offer. I have sadly found, that just sailing together does not make for loyalty and it has been brought home to me that I need loyal crew around me bound by ties of blood/ family/ frinedhsip/ or love in order to be truly successful.

Please post your reply to {NAME OF the PORT OF CALL} and dispatch any of our relations who may be interested in joining to that port. Shoudl they chose not to accept my offer, they I will gladly recompense them for their time and the cost of the passage to and from (NAME OF PORT).

Always,

Michael Stormwarden


OCC; YEAH I KNOW GETTING WAY AHEAD OF THE GAME HERE but given that this is a sea based campagin and using my love of reading old naval adveture novels, letters and things are often set in motion months and at times years in advance due to the slow pace of mail delivery and the time it takes to sail. ONe of the reason Michael Truly desire developig this FARSPEAK Talent/Feat. Also it should be noted that Michaels Family is from the Wheelands, so this letter should arrive quicker than the others i think.


----------



## J. Alexander

*A Need for the Divine*

Michael begins to ponder his course, but as at a loss, he has not the name of his Diety to pray to    yeah i know once again on that lol but really i am in need of a diety for revenge/justice...think i can get you to come up with one sometime sonn ..

Your favorite prolific pain


----------



## J. Alexander

*Lunch aboard the Retribution*

Just before Noon, Michael will instruct Guiesspiee to come down from the crows nest. Guiesspiee will be instructed to preapare a nice cold meal of ham etc from our provisions, enought for the five of us. It will be an ample spread and I will even allow two bottles of chilled wine to be served.  Everyone will eat on the quartedeck and Michael will ask for comments and the best way to sail to Terger given our limited crew. The freedome fighters will be made to fell welcome and their comments listned to and serisouly considered.

After lucn Michale will exterminate the quartedeck of pests etc and in the interste of securiety we will prepare some bedding there, perhaps covered by a  small awing for the three of us to rest.  Guiessippe and Grond will be the first to sleep  while Michael watches the crewmen and the sea...Hopefully things will remain quite and Grond and Guisseppi can get 6 to 8 hours of sleep ought to get us into early evening. If possible we will try to wrap and preseve the bodies of the Proudfoots but I will ask the crew during lunch how they wish to proced. a burial at sea perhaps ?.....The sharkmen will have his head and talons removed and i will most defintly secure his crossbow for Grond...3d10 yippee ...

AFter lunch the crew will contine to pump the hold of water...i hope to keep them busy and tired to the point they will offer no resistance......also i hope to make it known to them that it truly was a misunderstanding, we thought they were pirates not freedom fighters and were just protecting our own......

What does Michael know about lizardmen and toadmen, can they breath underwater/saltwater?
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+6_, getting *[13,6] = (19)*KNOWLEDGE - SEA


----------



## Scotley

The freedom fighters are pretty local. They are mostly concerned with the Dwarven govenment which violently put down an uprising on Axiopolis. They talk about fighting against the Empire, but operate more like a local thieves guild. Their contact with the resistence on Tregere is pretty limited. Neither Grond nor Gussippe is interested in killing the freedom fighters. Properly fed and with a couple of glasses of wine in them the freedom fighters agree to your terms. Michael does not belive that either the lizard or toad men can breath underwater. They are freshwater creatures rather than salt water in any case. 

OOC: I'll get the deity done tomorrow. I have been thinking about it. I'll try to get exp. done tomorrow as well. I like the letters and their long term duration. It gives me some idea of the direction you want to go. The crossbows only do 1d10 on a regular hit, they only do 3d10 on a crit. They are masterwork heavy repeating crossbows that work under water.


----------



## J. Alexander

*After Lunch*

Michael will thank them for agreeing to his terms and hint somewhat that he may be in the market for their pirated cargo's etc in the future should the resistance leadership be interested.
Further as he has their names, he will contact the resistace thru them if they are agreeable as he has a small debit to repay them for the death of so many of their members. Michael is trying to keep this as agreeable as possible. We will still keep an eye on the for safety sake as we are way undermanned and very vulnerable at this point.

In the back of his mind, MIchael is thinking of a real raid on the Shark Men's lair, going for the semi knowledge that perhaps their best strike team has been elimnated as well as their leader, they should be ripe for plunder, not that it will be easy but I think it is very dooable given his idea of recruiting lizardmen as the muscle.  

On that note, Michael is very very interested in hiring say 5 lizardmen fighters to join the Retribution. They make an ideal underwater strike team as well as a sneakey boarding party to prey upon other ships if it become necessary in the fureathnce of his ruse. They would be treated as standard hirelings for pay or they could join his crew officaly for pay and a share of the treasure...a great way to generate funds for the resistance on TERGER, by renting out your excess people, and it would also allow them to gain some experince and skills  Given his ready acceptace of Grond etc I am hoping that his tolerance for outcast etc will work for him in negiogating with their clan/tribal leader for their services.

As for the strike on the Sharkmen, Michael figures he will need at least 25 fighters. 15 to go in intially, 5 to come in after 10 rounds and 5 after another 10 allowing for an exchange of individuals who can stay down.. say a constant number of 10 given the time for transit for air, unless we get lucky and find pockets of air down there.

Michael will discuss his plans with Grond when he awakes that evening. Once Guiesspee awakes he will be asked to prepare another meal of cold meats etc for eyerone and we will eat. After dinner MIchael will discuss what happend onbard and the need for them to withdraw as they could no longer serve under such a Captain who could not control his self and personal prejudices and who was willing to attack a crew member from ambush.

Michael will then turn in with the crew members, sleeping on deck  while Grond and Guiesspe handle the ship. A crew member will be awakened after 6 horus to spell Guiessippee and another one after 8 to relive Grond. Michael will aslo awake at that time.


OCC: LIzard men can hold their breath for a number of round equal to 4 x their constituions which usually is a base 13...so that is 52 rounds.....


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Francis Miterro*

27th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Aboard the Retribution
Location

Dear Francis,

I have had a thought which I think may interest you. The reception of your fruit preserves was overwhelming and that makes me wonder if there would not be a great demand for them among seafarers and captains in genreal as ships bread is so tiresome after a while.

Please consider experimenting with the making of your preserves in very large batches, but not sacraficing quality, and how best to preserve them for up to say a year or more. Should you agree to this request, please feel free to use any household funds necessary to help in the endeavor and you may even try contacting a few of the local chandlers for the placement of your wares, to see what the reception will be. Let us try this as a test for a year just recovering cost plus 20 percent and after a year if you feel it is worthwile lets us proceed in marketing them. As for me, I shall use the ones you ship me, please increase it to 20 cases, on my voyages, to distriubte them and perhaps further their reputation. However it should be clear that regardless of the outcome, your employment is secure, and i shall contiure to rely upon you to manage my household. Should the endevaro at some timeyield income then you will be entitle to an ample share in outright payment or may continure to let it increase as your contribution to our crew's net worth and thus share in the profitablitly of us all.

Respectfully

M. Storm

OCC: Scott, I am under the impression it would be rare for landlubber, minor functionary to be able to share in a crew's wealth other than in a hirling capaicty.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Search of the HOld*

The next day, Michael will perform a search of the hold for secret compartments etc.....
As he has the time he will take 20...
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 20 + 6_, getting *[4,20,6] = (30)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 20 + 6_, getting *[11,20,6] = (37) *Hold Search

Did he find anything in his search of the ship the other day ?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Tergere Blue*

What does Michael know about Tergere Blue. Is it a rare expesive dye or have a unique color.? How widley is it known off and does it have a following? Any idea of the price of items colored with it etc...does it have any special properties ?

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 4_, getting *[12,4] = (16) *Knowledge


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Matthew Stormwarden*

27th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Aboard the Retribution
Location at Sea


Dearest Uncle,

I take pen to hand to write of some recent developments that may prove helpful in reestablishing my branch of the familes fortune. As I have informed you, we have taken possession of a ship committing priacy named the Trident and renamed her the Retribution. the value of the cargo was not what i hoped, some 3000gp of assorted valuables, but I have developed several leads as to other profitable ventures and will soon undertake them.

I think the time has come to formally found the enterprise of "Storm and Company" using a logo of an scarlet script S transsfixed by a bolt of lighting done in black. I ask that you undertake the incorpoation of this crew with our family solicitiors and establish an account for it at "First Empire" Please arrange for the title of the ship to be formally transferred to the company. I wish for the stock to be divided as follows. M. Storm 60 percent. Grond Stonebuilder 5 percent, Nicholas Baron 5 percent, and hold 20 percent for Crew Shares.I am not sure how this will work or what is the customary format so any adivce would be greatly apprecated.

Further, should any family member wish to invest in our little venture, I am willing to distribute up to 20 percent of the stock to direct blood family. Based upon the current net worth of the ship and holdings now in our possession, I am contributing in excess of 100,000gp ( okay a little white lie lol but i do have hopes of it being that amount or close to it soon} in value for my stake so they price per share should be based upon the number of shares divided into 200,000 gp par value...that is of course if this is how a crew divides it's shares....

Also, if you could provide me with a list of potientail merchants or contacts that you or perhaps m y late father may have dealt with in these particular ports I would be most appreciateive of a letter of intoduction to them. ( List the ports in the zig zag pattern from Mermaids Rest to IceWatch.

Always.

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Captain Honager Marin*

27th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Aboard the Retribution
Location

Dear Captain Marin,

Further information has come to me, that the pirates operating out of this area are in fact a resistance group struggling against the Dwarves in this area. While they are pirates in all but name and attitude, I have deemed it best to allow two to live so as to open up other sources of information within this area that may at some time in the future prove beneficial.

I have in my possession the names of the ships which were attacked and taken prize by them and their Shark Men allies and could perhaps acquire sworn statments to the fact that the ships were indeed lost to act of Piracey committed by Shark Men. Would this be helpfully to the ship's owners in the recovery of insurance etc? If so would there be a fee involved in providing this type of verification?

My next course of action, will most likely be a raid on the Shark Men in an attempt to eliminate this threat and perhaps free prisoners as well as secure funding for our voyaage to Icewatch. 

With the taking of the ship, we also found some 3000gp in cargo, which i plan to trade in TERGER for provisions, and supplies as well as some of it's fine dyes. This should make the Retribution somewhat self sufficent so as not to burden you with a request for additionaly funding when you have already proven yourself to be more than generous.

This may mean a slight delay in the recovery of your son and crew, but as we really have no leads at this point, I am turing over any rock that presents itself in the hope of securing a qualified lead. We shall recover your son and crew and deal with those who took them or condoned their imprisonment in such a way as to make pirates and thieves shudder for generations to come.

Respectfully

M. Storm

OCC: Could i have an actual date for my letters...it will help me keep the chronology straignt"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Veroneek DeViree*

27th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Abaord the Retribution
Location


Neva Grandessa Veroneek DeViree 
Castle DeViree 
Codella on Pellona, Cambre.

Dear Neva Grandessa,

I have recently seperated from the company of young Master Swift and his employer, Captain Morwyn, having found them to be just as you described them to me. Needless to say, I should have let you deal with the young sea dog as you felt you should rather than interffering, but alas at that time he was a member of my party and owed what protection I had to offer.

At this time, I have no idea if Master Swift intends to honor his debit to you or if Captain MOrwn would step up and honor it as he should. Therfore know that when I find a suitable gift for a lady of your standing, I shall send it on behalf of my debit to you and that of Master Swift.

I shall be calling upon (Name of Port on the way to Icewatch) from which i will post another letter to you and hopefully a suitable gift.

Should you know of one or two sorceros of fledging ability who wish to adventure and join a newly formed crew, then I will be more than happy to recive them on board the Retribution as they will have an impecciable reference. They may contact me at the above port and should we find ourselves unable to reach a decsions in regards to their employment or joining of the crew, then I will be more than happy to pay them for there time and the cost of their passage.

Enclosed you will find a small token of my sinericty in regards to the offer of employment and should you know of no one then please keep it as a downpayment on mine and Master Swifts debit to you.

Respectfully

M. Storm

(Enclosed will be a draft in the amount of 100 gp endoresed over to her)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Font Colors*

OCC:  Just getting a couple of Font Colors to play with..Microsoft will not really let me change colors without a long script error session...so i cut an apsted some from the other campaing..could you do a reply with a blue and a purple at some poing...



It appears that Christopher may not have been the only theif, Michael has apparently stolen a boat. I suggest we make haste to port before Michael does and ruins our rescue 

Gentlemen, I've just been told that Marienna has two doses of a revivication elixir. One is reserved for Master Marin's son, Allois, in case of the worst. Unless you object, I intend


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Tregeren blue is a dye made from a plant found only on Tregere. Attempts to grow the plant elsewhere have been unsuccessful. Appearently, the swamps of Tregere have just the right level of salinity and other needed minerals for the plant to thrive. It will grow in other areas, but doesn't achieve the special color elsewhere. It has no special properties though it is useful in certain alchemical formulas. Clothes made with this dye typically command a 50% mark up over an otherwise identical item with a more common dye. It is prized in the Shield arm chain in particular.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I posted some calendar information in the ooc thread. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2346162#post2346162

Michael and company will be arriving in Tregere on Firesday the 27th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First. The letters should all be posted on that day, though it could be a few days before a ship actually leaves Tregere with them.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Note that you can do colors the same way you do spoilers. Here is an example, but please use [ ] instead of the {} type I will use for my sample. {COLOR=Blue}Here is an example.{/COLOR}

Here are some samples for you. 

blue

Purple

I use a black background so lighter colors are best. Given how many posts I have to read it would be appreciated if you could use fairly easy to read colors such as:

sienna

SandyBrown

cyan

YellowGreen

RoyalBlue


----------



## Scotley

Once the water is out of the hold Michael and Grond make a careful search (taking 20 you don't get to roll just 20+6). They find a pair of boards down low that come away. These would have been below the water previously. There is a small space behind the wall here that goes up about 6 feet and is 3 feet wide and 18 inches deep. A small watertight cask is stashed hanging by a cord just above the level where the water would have reached previously. To reach it Michael will have to stick his head and shoulder into the space and reach up.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Secret Carpetment*

Michael will take 20 + 6 (search) and look for a trap...if it is a spot then it will be 20+4. If one is found he will attemtp to disable it taking another 20+4....

Sounds like Tergere blue might be a good trade item if it is not to terribley expenisve at it's source.......

OCC: I have annoyed you yet with the letters and trains of thought.... ..i know lol but i am trying to get something moving here and honestly I am at a loss as to how to really generate leads so I am trying the old thorw enought paper at it and see if some of it sticks trick....

How fare is Tergere from Mermaids Rest?


----------



## Scotley

You can take 20 on your search check which reveals that their is some sort of trap on the cask. If the weight is removed from the rope something will happen, but it is unclear what. You cannot take 20 on an attempt to remove the trap you'll have to roll the dice and take your chances. 

OOC: The letters are great. I'm going to have to come up with a friggin spead sheet to track all this stuff, but that's okay. I'm thinking of enlisting a co-DM just to handle Michael's correspondence.   

OOC: I'll have to go back and figure out how far it is to Mermaid's rest. I think 3 days, but I'll have to make sure. It will be easier to generate some leads when you have more important people to talk to. 

OOC: Slow down so I can do exp. and deity.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Trap Disarament*

Michael will whisper a slight prayer to his unknown diety and try to disable the trap...he will have Grond stand by, while Guiessppe watches the crewmen.....

Michael Stromrolls _1d20 + 4_, getting *[18,4] = (22) *Trap

Hey I did it

If it has been sucesfuly disarmend, Michael will take the cask and head back to the Captain's Cabin and look inside, leaving Grond to return to the deck to help guiessppe.

So lol What did i find?

And no more post until you post tonight, warlocks honor


----------



## Scotley

Michael works his way up to his chest in the small space. Feeling around the peg where the rope hands he finds a small slot into which he can insert a dagger blade or something similar. That done the peg can no longer move when the weight is removed. The cask comes away easily though it is somewhat of a challenge to get out of the hole and drag it out after. Having four arms must have made this easier for the Sahaugin. 

OOC: You'll have to wait a little while for the contents.


----------



## Scotley

The cask contains a sharkskin bag with something lumpy inside, a dagger with an odd handle in a sealskin sheath, 4 silver bars identical to the ones aquired in axiopolis and an ornately carved piece of coral in the shape of a shark on a cord appearently intended to be worn as a necklace.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Michael gets 4100 experience points, Grond gets 2050 and you may work Gussippe up as a first level Mariner (28 point buy).


----------



## J. Alexander

*Character Level*

That gave Michael a level which he is going to take as a warlock ....
and it got the rest of the guys darn close to one....I dont mind working up Guisseppee but i thought we were going to leave him alone for a bit.......but i think i understand your reasoning and it is cool...


Anyting magical, and can i find out anything more about the shark necklance and the dagger...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

I am assuming we arrive in Terger sometime on the evening of the 27 giving our slow speed, and unless you have anything nasty planned can we go ahead and advacne to the next morning.

MIchael will spend most of the evening in the Captains Cabin playing with the items, but he will make sure he has enought rest and that the crew members are alos kept in sight.....

OCC: Where do I find the Marnier Class?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Congrats. The Mariner is in the Dragonlance Age of Mortals book, which I hope I gave you. It is a good balanced class and should work out well. Consider him your first 1st level follower. The dagger, whatever is in the bag and the shark necklace are all magical. A day late and a dollar short as usual, but the deity info is attached. 

Does Michael open the bag?


----------



## Scotley

The ship slides into the shallow harbor at Tregere just after dark and you drop ancor to rest until morning. The evening is uneventful. From out in the harbor, Tregere looks very quiet. The harbor is on a swampy delta of the river and most of the buildings are built on stilts. Only a few lights are burning and there seems to be little activity.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Comapny*

Michael will carefuly open the bag and examine it's contents. Further, can he get an idea of what the earing, shark necklance and dagger are as well as what he finds in the bag using his spellcraft and deceive item skill.......


When the awake that next morning, MIchael will ask the crewmembers if they willl be willing to stay on board the ship until he can find some replacements,perhaps a day or so, just to keep it ship shape. Further will they be willing to sign sworn statmetns as to the loss of the other vessels to the Shark Men, leaving out all reference to the resistance?

OCC: The Mariner is a very good class..........I like it


----------



## Scotley

The bag contains 5 pearl earings and a necklace with twelve pearls. The 5 pearls in the earrings are each identical in size and color to one of the pearls on the necklace. A very careful examination of the necklace and the earrings reveals that each one has a tiny fish imprinted into the metal of each item. All twelve pearls on the necklace has a different fish, while the five earrings have a different fish that matches one found on the necklace. The dagger is obviously a magical weapon, but you are confident that it has other properties as well. The shark seems to be enchanted with some sort of conjuration/summoning magic. The two crew agree to stay aboard for 36 hours or until you leave Tregere which ever comes first. You'll have to convince them that their Sahaugin allies have been destoryed before they are willing to sign statements about the ship. They obviously have a healthy fear of the Sahaugin. 

OOC: Yes the Mariner is great, especially in this game.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

28th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First


As the sun banishes night and the port of Tereger begins to stirr, Michael will take Guiessppe and they will go ashore in one of the ships boats, if the ship itself can not be brought to a pier.
Grond will remain aboard to keep the vessel secure. After taking care of any customs or official acts, Michael will then inquire as to the location of the local hiring hall etc for sailors and ship support personell. Once there, Michael will ask that a notice be placed that is he looking for hands and for them to contact him. He will then move along the streets etc extending his sense motives, looking for a diamond in the rought like Guiessppe proved to be. Various stops will be to a local chandler, and if he can find it a local hiring hall for mercernaires for him to engage in running security for his ship while in port. Also he will try and get a grasp of a local lizardman or toadman chieftan to see if any portion of his plans are feasible. This will take time so I will do it slowly.  

MIchael figures that it is three days to Mermaids rest, and that Nicholas will arrive roughtly 5 days after that, so that gives him roughly a week to wrap things up here before he must be in Mermaids rest. He does not wish to run across the party any sooner than that if at all.

MIchael will use his skill (use magic devive on all the items in and attempt to find out what they are)

The rolls as are follows:
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 16_, getting *[15,16] = (31)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 16_, getting *[7,16] = (23)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 16_, getting *[8,16] = (24)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 16_, getting *[16,16] = (32)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 16_, getting *[12,16] = (28) *Use Magic Items

He will do this off an on, so just let me know when you can.

Michael will also post his letters to the various individuals and if he can find out what local banks are here....


----------



## Scotley

*Land Fall in Tregere*

Some effort is required to get the Retribution to a dock against the slight current of the river and the outgoing tide. The small crew makes the handling of sail, rudder and line a challenge. With a thud that elicits considerable creaking from the old dock the Retribution impacts the wharf. The ship nearly floats away from the dock by the time Gussippe manages to get from his place by the sails over the side and onto the dock with a line. By the time he gets it secure Grond has to give a mighty heave to toss a line to the dock from the other end of the ship. Working up a sweat Gussippe manages to haul the ship around and get the line in place. As Grond lowers a gangway a man in the sweat stained uniform of the Wheeland Authority has left his place in the shade and proceeded down the dock carefully avoiding the worst of the rotted boards. He glares at the ship and the crew with a look of some trepidation. 

OOC: What did you think of the deity? Did I give you all the information you need or do you still have questions? 

OOC: You didn't think I was going to let you just park a hijacked ship at a dock under the noses of the Authorities did you? I like how you tried to just skip over that whole customs and officials thing.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael will greet the offical in a warm manner and inquire of any custom or docking fees. His manner will be warm and open and he will ask the offical questions as to the hiring hall etc...

He will also inqure as to the location of the Port Notary as he needs to have some legal work initated.....

OCC: HEY HEY THERE.. It is a legitimate prize, if the crew do not very it he still has the shuagin body on board as proof and if they dispute it they leave themselves open to the charge of pirarcy. Besides they have told Michale way to much information about the local resistace to cross him.
By the way, I have a good idea about what the pearl necklace and earrings may be


----------



## Scotley

The dagger seems to have some magic of entry to it. Indeed the hilt on close examination resembles a large key. Perhaps it's power lies in opening doors or locks? It seems to have some divination magic about it as well and you suspect it can find traps and secret doors. The Pearls remain mysterious. Clearly there is some association between the necklace and the earings, but it is unclear how they might be used. There are also appearently several earrings missing. The shark reminds you of a figurine of wouderous power that you once viewed. You put it down carefully not wanting to share the cabin with a suddenly appearing shark. With a little effort you think you can make it work.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Very nice and interesting, Michael is indeed impressed with his the acquistions. While he has teh custom official there, he will ask if their is perhaps a dealer in firemarms in tergere and who would be a good merchant to contact for the purchase of Tergere Blue.


----------



## Scotley

Since you aren't bringing in any cargo there are no fees at this time. He does want the name of the ship, her last port of call and the name of her captain. He notes that, "That ship look very familiar, I think a halfling was her captain...."


----------



## Scotley

The man from the Wheeland Authority says he isn't aware of any firearms dealer here. It is a pretty small place and poor as well. Firearms are generally only available to the very wealthy. 

As for a dye merchant he recommends Reno duBennet who's offices he points out. They seem to be less run down than most of the buildings here. 

A port notary can be found at the seaman's guild where you might also have some luck in hiring.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael will answer the questions as follows " I belive the ship was formely named "Trident" as to her last port of call, I belive it was Axioplos. The Captain also was a halfling I belive but I have no other infomration on that regards other than we took her as a prize away from this creatrue and his allier,,,Michael will walk over to the Shaugin body and flip the cover off it with a dramtic gesture.  My name is Mr. Storm and I am the new Captain of this vessel which I have renamed the "Retribution". " And I am looking for some stalwart's to help me crush this nest of Shark men who have been preying on local shipping...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

After the last statment, Michael will lower his voice and say.."Perhaps you know my uncle a merchant of some repute, Matthew Stormwarden" if not i can provide several other references to help resolve any issue you may?" "My question about a port nortary was geared to my giving legal statments as to the ship and it's acquisiton" "I do thank yhou for the information and ask if you could dine with me perhaps later this evening to answer any further questions you may have", but for now I ask you indulgence in letting me see to the manning and provisions of my ship?

If he does not have any more questions, Michael will head to the Hiring hall and the the dye merchants office..


----------



## Scotley

The Authority man takes down your references. "I would be honored to dine with you this evening. I could have a word with the local magistrate to help you get the matter of the ship's ownership resolved quickly if you wish..." Clearly, he would expect compensation for his services.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Guiessppe*

During the next few days, Michael will talkl with Guiessppe and find out if he has any weapon preferences etc...Michael would suggest a brace of heavy pistols as he really does not have the size or strenght (yet) to stand toe to toe with a foe..he is after all on 15.. He will also talk with him and get his feelings on where he wants to d0...Michael will let him know that he is now an official part of the crew...and offers him a place as and 2nd officer, explaining to him he lacks the age and offical experice to be named 1st. Grond will hold the post of Armsmaster. Also should he accpet the offer to join the crew, his employment techincal stops and he will share in the profits while he will have modest pocket money until it is disbursed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael will give him a warm smile and say "Excellent, Excellent, I am deeply in your debt, could I perhaps commission you to make the necessary arrangments with the Magistrate and if there a local branch of Farmer and Miners Trust or perhaps First Empire here i will need to drop by them to deposit some funds i have, i so hate to carry coinage yhou know, I much prefer bearer letters...Dont you ?  ( A hook for his greed and to see if that would be an acceptable form of payment)

If it is acceptable to you I will be off to the hiring hall and some errands and will return to the ship around 1ish and can go see the magistrate at that time, if it can be arranged. I am not for sure of the scheduling fees etc but i am more than willing to handle those in advance..(Michael will reach into his pouch, letting the man see the stack of papers his has there, look thru them and produce 2 50gp letters drawn on a cross croft bank. (These are legitimate) and hand them to the Port Official. " I hope these will cover it and if it is helpful, I am more than willing to post a bond if it should be requires, so would you please hand this to the Magristate as a token of my willingness and ability to do so"..He will then hand over the 500gp letter made out to Michael Storm drawn on the Axiopolis Bank.


To the hiring hall ?


----------



## Scotley

The Authority man's eyes widen at the sight of your letters. He takes the offered papers and says he'll see you at one. 

The local Seaman's guild is a large water front building that appears to be largely disused. There are two clubs within, a rough sailors bar and a more sedate and smaller salon for officers. The guild office is small and only staffed by one woman. Beside her window is a board for hiring notices. It is mostly empty except for a few postings by large companies that are always hiring. As you work your way along the docks you begin to notice an unpleasant smell that seems to fill this small community.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

MIchael will go to the woman sitting in the office and  say " Pardon me, but could i perhaps post a notice of employment on your bulletine board? Is there a fee attached to the posting of such a notice?"

Providing all is okay with here, Michael will post the following notice on the bulletine board.

To Whom it May Concern.

There is an immediate need for the following individual aboard "Retribution". Individuals who are intersted are warned that there may be an above average of element of danger so those replying should be versed in the arts of ships defense and have the ability and willingess to undertake a long voyage.

The term of the contract will be for 8 months with passage guarntted back to TERGERE from the point of seperation. Wages will be paid at the standard rate with noone receving less than those paid for someone rated able bodied. Further a sigining bonuse of two months wages if offered immedatley upon the offer of employment. At the experiation of 6 months, those individuals who are intersted and who pass this provisional employment will be offerd permenant postion in the crew and thus be entitled to crew bonuses  and the standard crew divisions. Regardless, all selected individuals will receive at the end of the contract, a bomuse equale to to 1/4 of an crew share.

The positions needed are as follows:
1st Officer - should have several years of experience and the ability to chart.
Ships Healer - should be well versed in the arts of healing.
Ship's Carpenter - should be able to oversea internal repainrs and remodeling
3rd officer - should have the ability to stand watch and oversea the duties associated with this position.
Ships' Cook - the ability to prepare meals for a wide varity of situations. Baking skills mandatory.
10 Able Bodies Seamen - ideal seamen will have cross training in the use of ships ballista

Those interested should contact M. Storm aboard the Retribution beginning at 9:00 a.m. tomorrow morning.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Any chance I can discern what the smell is ?
Michael Stormrolls _1d20_, getting *[4] = (4)*smell....Guiessppe do you know that that smell is
Guissepperolls _1d20_, getting *[5] = (5)... Guess not :\ *

*After the Hiring hall, Michael will wander around the waterfront just looking around and gathering information on the local lizardmen etc...*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 8_, getting *[14,8] = (22).*

*Just before returning to the ship, he will venture to the Market and see what is avaialbe for dinner that night and will ask a local vender if they could recommend a resturante or inn htat may be willing to cater dinner aboard a ship this evening?*


*Shall we move on to 1 p.m.*


----------



## J. Alexander

*Things for Tergere*

While in Port, Michael will do the following things, in whatever order you wish and in whta detail you wish.

Secure a Crew for the Retribution.
See to the Provisioning of the Ship
See about the possiblity of a strike agains the Sharkmen lair,
See about recruiting a few lizardmen regardless of the strike
SEe about the purchasing of Terger Blue from the Merchant.
See about getting some heavy crossbows and quarrels for the crew.
See about repairing the hold and making room for everybody..how many can the ship crew comfortable ?
See about resetting the rigging for optimal speed, it was rigged as a fishing. See about Carrier pigeson to either Axioplois or Cambry

I figure this will all take a couple of day at minimum so handle the timing as you wish....


----------



## J. Alexander

*Guiessppe*

OCC:  Guiessppe is fleshed out and ready for you to view but I really dont have a clue as the how to equip him....I mean were really not in a port to buy him lots of stuff, and he already has most of the basics.....

Michael during the stay, will allow Guiesspee to purchase a modest amount of clothing that can be ready in 5 days or so and of course some good boots. They will try to locate for him servicable weapons, and Michael will especially look into a heavy pistol or two if he can even gain a rumor of them here in Tergere, which I doubt. He will check on the availabity of dwarven mining powder for the future, but once again no real hopes of finding any here. During the shopping, Michael will make sure G understands this is only temporary and they will purchase him a much better grade of equipment once they reach a port where it may be available...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ship Things*

How large is the Retribution, may i have some dimensions.

While in port, once a crew is hired and the repairs to the hold and the resetting of the rigging begin, I will have the crew scurb the ship from top to bttm, I mean a through detailed cleaning. 

The interior will then be freshly stained and if we can we will stain the outside as well., I am trying to change the apperace of the ship and get it ready for a long voayge. The fresh stain will help make it waterproof and just add to the overall effect and crew attitued i think in a positive manner. If the sails are not optimal to take advantage of the build, we will see about acquiring another set and of course we will proably need a set of storm sails as well.  If would be awesome if we could find a fresh set of pure white sails and have them dyed TERGER blue 

I am thinking of a deep cherry stain for the entire ship something along the lines of a marine varnish with a flat gloss.  Once the cleaning is done, Michael will use exterminate on the ship to get rid of any vermine and will proably see if he can find a couple of ferrets to have on board the ship to deal with any rats that may be aboard or come aboard...

During the cleaning. Michael will use the new dagger to investigate the captains cabin and hold once again in case he missed any hidey holes.........

anyway i guess just more random annoyance for the dm


----------



## Scotley

The ship 'Retribution', formerly known as the 'Trident' is not a big ship. It is 75' long and 25' wide. The quarterdeck covers the rear 20'  or so of the ship. The wheel is here along with a ballista. The main deck is just over 50' long and holds the ships single mast. Below the quarterdeck is the captain's cabin a small ward room/officers mess and 3 very small officer's cabins. Below that is the larder, galley and a small arms locker and a small cabin normally used by the steward, but most recently home to 4 halfling freedom fighters. Two more small cabins on this level serve as the cabin of the ship's healer, while the other room has a stout lock and can be used as a sick room or brig. The two rooms currently contain fresh water barrels and extra fishing gear that would normally be kept in the hold. The galley is largely empty as the ship has been only making day or two day voyages. No significant provisions or meal prep equipment is aboard. Below this is a short bilge deck with the bilge, ballast, the stearing gear and a storage locker for the extra sails, rigging and rope. There is a new storm sail in excellent condition here along with plenty of line and rigging. MW Carpenter's tools and a small supply of repair materials including a few hundred gold's worth of quality timber is here. The hold is below the main deck and takes up the middle third of the ship. It is two decks deep. Mountings exist to put in a second floor, but appearently the flooring was discarded in favor of the Sahaugin's live well. There are doors in the deck in front of and behind the mast, so the hold could also be split into two compartments. There is no forecastle. At the front of the ship a light catapult is concealed with nets, empty casks and a tarp. Below the main deck and forward of the hold are two crew cabins. Each is accessed by a ladder and would make comfortable quarters for 6 men each, though 8 could reside here. You might do some hot bunking for up to 12 in each side, but dozen sea chests would leave little space. Additionally, the crew must eat here or on deck, there is no dinning space other than the officer's mess. A third ladder leads to one small cabin for a bosun as well as an even smaller cabin that could serve a midshipman or two and there is a storage locker for spare ancors and other gear here as well. The ship is built and rigged for speed despite its fishing boat pretentions. The mast is set with two yards to either side. The lower sails are wide, but not as high as might be expected. By running only this shorter wide sails and perhaps a bowspirit the ship would have a low profile making it hard to detect at a distance. With the higher sails in place as well speed should be impressive. 

Normal crew would be 12 men, a bosun, either a masterchief or midshipman, a steward, a healer, the captain, 3 to 6 other officers or passengers, and a couple of cooks as well as a cabin boy who would sleep in the galley/larder areas. You could easily bring the crew up to 16 by putting 8 in each crew area. You could split the hold in half and add another 8 crew or fighting men. If you plan to take so many on a voyage of more than a week or perhaps two you would need to devote a considerable portion of the remaining hold to food and water. Some food and water would need to be stored on deck even with only a 12 to 16 man crew. 

For a short mission say no more than a week you could fill three quarters of the hold with men as well as 12 in each crew cabin. The rest of the hold would be needed for food and crew possessions. That would give you a complement of perhaps as many as 42 men plus officers and support staff (galley workers and cabin boys), but it would be very crowded, especially with armor and extra weapons aboard. The decks would be fully laden with supplies and water as well.


----------



## Scotley

The woman at the seaman's guild is happy to take your notice. She says in a low voice, "there aren't many free sailors about just now, so you'll likely get a lot of 'locals' responding to your ad." You assume by locals she means lizard or toad folk.


----------



## Scotley

The waterfront and market have little to offer on this poor island. Further inland on the low hills above the harbor that flank the delta, you see a few impressive houses. Most of the non-humans must live and work the swamps rather than living here. You see a couple of warehouses, but not a lot of activity. The market has local fruits and vegetables in abundance. Some pork and game birds as well as freshwater fish and crustaceans are available as well. A little seafood as well.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael will thank her, and ask if there is a few associated with the posting or guild hall dues that the new hires would owe. Further he asks permission to step into the lounge and ask if there is a ships cook in there.

If she say yes, Michael will step into the hall and say " Gentlmen, I have just posted a notice of employment  which i wish you would consider. However i find myself in immediate need of a cook so if there is one avaialbe at this time, I am offering a chance tonight to show your skills for a fee of 5 gp regardless of whether you apply tomorrow for the position. I would also ask that you spread the word that I am in the market for 5 or so Marines to serve as ship security, which i failed to post and I am also offering a one night job along the same lines as the cook for say three to four Marines to guard the ship this evening for 1gp each So please, once again spread the offer."

Hopefully, there is a cook who will accept the position. If there is Michael will send him off with Guiessppee and 25 gp to find provisions for tonights dinner. MIchael will then make his way trhu the market as stated making a mental list of the shops he needs to call upon tomorrow and in the next few days to get all the tasks done.

As to the space requirments, I dont think we will need 2 cooks or a steward as I can pay the cook extra to assume that responsibilty, Also we may not need as many officers or passengers so that should free up about 6 slots....Regardless, Michael will just have to see what he has to work with when the people apply. Actually, he likes the idea of a crew of locals.......but we shall see.

Given Michaels intention of using  a zig zag pattern up to Icewatch, hopefully he can make the legs no greater than 10 days bewteen ports given the ships potiential speed. Emphasis and bulk will have to be placed upon dry rations like trail rations, smoked meats, and porridge, cheese etc as all other will just have to be refreshed at ports. This will also allow a greater degree of safety etc should they be delayed and as always dried goods take up way less space thatn normal ones.  

Assuming we can advance time, Michael will meet with the magristrate and tell his story and also ask the Magristate if he can take sworn statments as to the disapperace of the other ships by sharkmen ( Michael has the names remember) and if it would not be an inconvience, if he could also make a sworn statment as well as the port official as to the Dead Shark man on board etc....(he will politely hint that he would be more than willing to pay their current rate for such legal services if they would just inform him of it).

That evening at dinner, MIchael will charm the port offical ( may i have his name) and mentino the fact that he is always on the look out for good deals on cargos and will most likley need to have a facotr here in Tereger to keep an eye out for him. He will aslo make polite conversation as to the locals etc......and try to get a sense of the man...


OCC: LOVE the ship, she sounds like a beauty and once i get her all gussed up, a tempting target for the unsuspection pirate ..this lady will have both grace and teeth


----------



## Scotley

The woman says that a few of the salts might be a little behind in their dues and will be asked to catch up if they sign on. She says that she saw Grumbar Anvilnor, a dwarven sailor who has been a cook go into the lounge an hour or so before. Grumbar makes his way from a spot near the back of the lounge where he was playing some kind of domino game with a couple of other sailors. "I'd like to take yer challenge sir. I'm a fair hand with an axe or a vegetable peeler, so if ya don't like me cookin' I'll take a guard job. I've taken these tars for their last copper at dominos and it's time to be movin' on."  He extends a rough hand and from his tanned arms, wind burned face and the gray in his beard you'd guess he's been a sailor for a hundred years or more. Dwarves rarely make sailors, or chefs for that matter. Mr. Anvilnor must be an interesting fellow.


----------



## Scotley

The meeting with the local magistrate goes well. The Wheeland Authority man, Gaston Moreu, has no trouble getting Michael in to see the magistrate and even has the bulk of the paperwork written up to get the ownership and name of the ship transfered to Michael Storm as the Retribution. It soon becomes clear that 500 gold will clear up any questions about the ship and avoid all delays in the transfer. Cash of course, letters would slow the process--and more to the point you suspect leave a trail that the Magistrate would prefer to avoid. 

Dinner proves to be a success. The dwarf is no five star chef, but he is able to put together a turtle soup, a nice suckling pig, grilled fresh vegetables with a spicy sauce and a fresh tropical fruit sorbet. He comes up with a dwarven ale and a pleasant if inexpensive rose wine that accompany the meal very well. He enlists Gussippe's assistance, and Gussippe lets you know that Grumbar said that if he had not brought his own knives and had to feed more than the handful of men currently aboard he'd not have had the tools to do it. Gaston Moreu comes up with some excellent locally grown cigars after dinner and puffs happily on the quarterdeck with Michael after the meal. The smoke proves an aid in keeping away the insects that rose from the swamp and decended on the ship after sunset.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Grumbar Anvilnor*

While Guiesspee is serving the table, I will ask him to have Grumbar stay until after the dinner is over as I would like to speak with him. As Guiesspee leaves, I will say to my guest. "Excellent young man there, I have recently named him 2nd officer and he is still more than willing to pitch in and help me entertain a guest until I can find a replacement for him as my cabin boy"

When the Port offical leaves, Michael will briefly confer with Grond and Gueissppee and providing they give him a thumbs up, I will say the following to Grumbar.

As Grumbar, is lead to the table by Guiesspee, Michael will motion for him to take a seat and make a gesture for Guiessppee to provide the dwarf with what ever he is drinking.

"Master Grumbar, I must say, given the limitations I have been told about and the haste in which you had to prepare the meal, it was most excellent. I wish to offer you the postion of Ships Cook/Steward but before you accept there will be a few considerations you must agree too and understand.

The First one is that in all matters not regarding the actualy sailing of this ship, then my armsmaster Grond and then Guiesspee will have the final say in all matters should it become necessary. SEcond, the burden of cooking the meals and the provisioning of this ship will be your sole responsiblity. I will try to find you a helper or failing that assign a seamen or two to help with the chopping and mundane tasks, but there is no space for several cooks as the space is needed for either marines or additional sailors. Third, I will expect high quality meals from your kitchen once a day, I prefer it to be dinner, the rest of the time you can make do with cold meats, cheeses etc or whatever you desire to prepare. I wish the men of this ship to be well nourished and happy with their fare, and to alwasy look forward to that one meal. Last, space for fresh food and water may be somewhat limited, so you will need to chose those items that offer the most nutrition while occupying the least space. We will try to replish our fresh food stocks every 10 days or so as I wish to keep a 2 week supply of dry rations on hand j ust in case.

On a brighter side, I will give you carte blanc in the kitchen and will furnish it with any implemnts you may need to prepare the meals say up to 250 gp and maybe a bit beyond that if it can be justified.

What say you sir ?

If he agress, Michael will ask him to tell them a little about himself and will invite Grond and the others including the two pirates to join them .


----------



## J. Alexander

*Gaston Moreau*

As both men are relaxing over the cigars, Michael will polietly inquire as to their name and if he could be directed to the producer of them as he would like to lay down several boxes as they are so agreeable. MIchael will keep the tone light and make polite conversatoin as to local business matters, the locals and if by chance he has heard any strange or dark rumors latley. He will also ask the man if he could perhaps provide a referece or point of contact for anyone in Mermaids rest as he will be sailing there to collect a fellow merchant friend of his, whith who he does business off and on as  togethere they are going to make a run up towards Icewatch or as close as they can get for some profitable mid winter trades

Further, Michael  will inquire as to who the chierf "locals" woudl be and how might one get in contact with them for a business proposition.?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael will try and secure a large purchase of cigars etc for eventual trade....if history servers me correctly, this has always been an above average/superios item to trade with.....

After the meeting with the Magristarte, Michael will go to the bank and cash a letter of credit for 500, keeping the axioplis one, and head back to the Magristate to pick up the legal papers and sworn statements.....


----------



## Scotley

*A proposition for Grumbar*

Grubar winks at Gussippe and says, "That's the trouble with Captains always promoting perfectly good scullery maids to officers." He takes a more serious tone with Michael, "Well sir, I must say you do present a challenge. I will accept your offer with a condition or two of my own. This seems a mighty fine ship. I've had chance to look her over a bit and I'm guessin' you want me to feed upwards of 25 people a day? I'll need at least one hand and preferably two to help me, especially if I'm keepin' track of the supplies and trying to make do with limited space. I have to say that outfitting a proper kitchen in this backwater will be a chore at any price. I doubt if I could round up a decent set of pots if I raided every tavern and lizard hovel. If it be alright with you sir, I'd like to get the bare minimum here and wait until we hit a little better port to finish the outfitting. Will you have me sir?"


----------



## Scotley

*Smoking with Gaston Moreu*

"I'm glad you like the cigars. They are one of our finer products here. They are marketed as Tregeren Grand Supremos, but the slang for them is 'Lizard Long Tails', not that I would say that in hearing of our fine reptilian tobacco farmers. I'm sure you can pick up a supply of them. It was a good year and the recent crop has been rolled within the last month." On the subject of Mermaid's Rest he is somewhat startled. "I certainly don't know anyone associated with that den of theives and lowlifes." When the conversation turns to the locals he says that is aquainted with the more influential among them and would be happy to set up some introductions.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Grumbar*

Michael will remain silent for a few seconds, then reach out and take a si p of the pale rose wine securd earlier by Grumbar. Continuing to pause as if in deep thought, Michael will look Grumbar over., but not to the point of making him feel uncomfortable. Michael will then stretch forth a hand to the dwarf and say " Done"..."Purchase what you need now and let me know when you will need the additional funds. Would you prefer your siging bonus now or in the  morning? Do you think you may be of assistance in helping us secure some marines as you mentioned earlier you did some security work also?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Smoking with Gaston*

Michael will continue the conversation and try to do a sense motive on the man when Mermaids Rest is brought up again. " Oh i agree, were it not for my friend Ambar, I would not even bother with the trip there, but it was his chosen meeting place for our trip up North, and I did owe he a few courstesy from past dealings. The very reputation of the place was  what prompted me to ask if you knew anyone there or could be of possible assistance.
MIchael Stormrolls _1d20 + 7_, getting *[18,7] = (25) sense motive.*

*Dinner will conclude shoartly before 10ish, whit Michael asking the man if he would care to dine again before the Retribution set sail. Say in three or four days time?*
*Before parting for the evneing, Michael will say..."And if I may once again impose upon you for a small favor." Michael will say this in such a way as to lead than man thinking of something huge.."Could I beg another Cigar from you for my evening stroll they are so very agreeable?"*

*Shall we advanct time till morning ?*


----------



## Scotley

*Hiring Grumbar*

"I'm your man sir. I can't say that I've seen too many good Marine's in this desolate swamp, but I might round up a couple. If it isn't too much trouble I'd like the signing bonus before we sail, but not necessary tonight. I'd like to pick up a lock box. You can't be too careful when brining aboard an all new crew."


----------



## Scotley

Micheal senses that Gaston enjoys playing the big fish in a little pond. He knows the cutthroats of a place like Mermaid's Rest are out of his league. He says, "please take the other three cigars I have with me. I'd be honored to dine with you again Captain. At your convience."  

Morning dawns with a warm breeze blowing in from the south. It will be another hot day but at least the breeze is blowing the bugs and the humidity inland.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Evening Wrap Up*

Michael will tell Grumbar he is welcome to stay aboard the ship tonight or  he may report in the monring. He will then reach into his purse and pull out the two months bonus and say, "We can take care of all the paperwork tomorrow in regards to the receipt of the bonus and the singing of your contract, but for now here is your bonus"


Michael will decline the offer of the three cigars by saying " One will be sufficent as I am afraid I might grow to found of them and find myself talking an extra long walk this evening when I should be abead." "I shall send a messeage in a few days stating the time for our next dinner at which I hope to be able to offer you something more subsatial"..

MIchael will then take his leave of the man and go to bed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

1st day Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the FirstMorning


Michael will wake at 7:30 this morning and have the chain shirt take on the air of a rich blue silk shirt with red silk embrodery. He will then use his cantrips to clean the Captains Cabin throughly. He will then have Guiessppe help him set up a table and a few chairs and decorate it with crisp white linen. He will then place a few bottles of white wine on ice and will send Guiesspee to the market for a small keg of ice cold beer.

He then will arrange the table with blank sheets of paper and ink so as to make the contracts as each individual signs on. Once Grumbar arrives, he will send him and Guiesspee off to the markets for provisions for the day as Michael is betting most of the crew will be looking to board today ro tomorrow at the latest in order to get their signing bonus.

Before they set out however, Michael will pen a note to the both the Dye and the Cigar Merchant asking for an appointment either later today or tomorrow.

OCC: So what shows up for the job interviews?


----------



## Scotley

When Michael awakens there is already a small group of 'locals' waiting at the dock some hours before the nine o'clock appointment time. They watch the set up with only mild interest, content to wait for the appointed time.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Considering that the preparations are taking place in the Captains Cabin and below decks, I imagine there is not much for them to see.

However, Grumbar did remind Michael of and important intem. The first errand Guiesspee and Grond will run is to the bank where they will cash 1000gp worth of bearer notes and ask for a referecne for a seller of a strong box. Once they have gotten the cash and the strong box they will return to the ship carrying the strongbox past the waiting sailors. Michael will need a mix of silver, copper and gold...say 250 gp in copper, 250 gp in silver and 500 in actual gold. 

OCC: Can i use book rates for the hiring costs?

As soon as they arrive and Grumbar and Guiesspee set off on their errands. Michael will have Grond step to the gangplank and say " Gentlmen, Mr. Storm wishes to start the interviews so as not to keep you waiting any longer. Will you please step abaord and give me your Names and the position you are applying for?" "Before we begin however, I have been asked to tell you that by starting the interview process early, we hill have to ask you to wait for refreshemnt as we have just now sent for it."

When Grumbar and Cueisspee arrive, they will set up the small kegs of chilled beer in the shade and offer light refreshemtn to the people applying in the attempt to build good will with the sailors and show concern for their well being as well as just being polite to them.

SO who interviews?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Salaries*

OCC: I looked at the wages in the DMG and if they are classifed as laborer they receive 1sp per day or 3 gp per month. I am offering 4 gp per month per sailor, 6 for the cook and rated individuals, 12 for the 1st officer and 8 for the 3rd officer. Does this seem fair? As a general rule the montly wages will be 125 percent of the book quote. This while expensive is still cheap considering the type of creatures such as lizardment and toadmen and given the depressed economy here, I am hoping it will be sufficent. It also makes his montly payroll something like 100gp which is something he can afford.


----------



## Scotley

The wages you suggest should be more than acceptable. While a group is waiting, when the gangway is lowered and you are walking back to the table you feel a shift in the ship. Looking back you see an enormous blackskinned Lizardman at least 9' tall and weighing several hundred pounds has come onto the deck. He steps up to the table and awaits you. In a soft silibant voice he says he is Chandar Sweetwater and that he is interested in a job as a Marine. 

Grumbar comes up with a young human  and a toad man for kitchen help and another dwarf marine. Five other lizardmen 2 with sailing skills and 3 potintial marines come aboard to interview. 6 Toad men all claiming some sailing skill also interview. One, Lo'dasee Imparell, has enough experience to be an officer. Two human sailors with pretty good experience are here looking for work as well. One of them, Harris Mangram is rated as an officer. A few other wharf rats of various races show up, some drunk, others too old or otherwise disabled or that just didn't feel right. 

As the day day wears on messages arrive and the tabacco merchant will be happy to see you later today at your convinence. The Dye merchant claims to have a full schedule, but suggests you come to his office tomorrow afternoon and he'll try to squeeze you in.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Crew for the Retribution*

Michael will interview the all and be polite to all but will settle on the ones that felt right. They are as follows. He will draw up the letters of appointment for each seamen as a member of the ship "Retribution" and outlining the terms and conditions he mentioned a the sailing hall. He will make three copies for each person named to the crew. When they sign their letter or make their mark he will open up the strongbox and count out two months wages for the respective positions. He will then instruct them to collect their sea chests and have the aboard the ship by nightfall, but if they need another day to collect their belongings it will be acceptable. He will then state, that work will start upon the overhauling of the ship tomorrow. Further he will ask each crew member if they may know of someone else who might be intersted as the ship is still short a Master Carpenter, a Sailing Master, a healer and 7 sailors. He will then let them go about their tasks but tells them before he dismisses him, that should they have any outstanding dues to the hiring hall, or general outstanding debits, he is willing to pay the dues to the hiring hall outright or in the case of outstanding debits to offer an advancement on their contracted wages.

When the crew leave, Michael will then talk to the two officers and inquire as to their sailing background and past. If one clearly has the advantage of experience he will be named First Officer and the other 3rd Officer. Guiesspiess and Gronds position in regards to the crew and table of ranks will be made known to them and Michael will ask them to accept the conditions that Grumbar accepted.

After the officers, Michael will interview Chandar Sweetwater to get a feel for his background and experince. If the impression is right, he will be named the Marine Officer and will draw pay equivialnt to that of the first officer. Should they strike it off, Michael will ask if he knows of any other potiential sailors or marines to help crew the ship and will briefly mention (just to get his reaction) if He (Sweetwater) could help Michael find enough stought Marines/Mercaniers for a one time hire to raid a Shark Man Tribal outpost.

Michael will then discuss with Grumbar the provisioning of the ship, and ask that he get started right away doing it as they may be serving a first meal tonight.

Next MIchael will confirm the appointment with the Dye Merchant for tomorrow afternoon and with the Cigar Merchant for 3is that afternoon. The rest of the time up until 2 pm will be spent copying the documents signed by the new crew, having them propperly witnessed by the port notary.

RETRIBUTION"S CURRENT CREW
Marines - Chandar Sweetwater (lizardman) 1 dwarf  3 Lizardmen
Cook     - Grumbar (dwarf)
Cooks Helpers  Young human and one Toad man
Officer - Lo'dasse Imparell (toadman)
Officer - Harris Mangram (human)
Sailors - 5 (toadmen)  2 (human) 2 (Lizardmen)

OCC: Shall we go to the cigar Merchant?


----------



## Scotley

*Taking on a Crew*

Chandar has some experience with the local militia. During the worst of the plague years the island was overrun with undead and other horrors disfigured by the plague and lawlessness was the rule outside a few enclaves. He has a strong sense of honor and duty to his people. Something has obviously happened to make him want to leave a people that he has served valiantly for some years. The Blackscale Lizardmen are sort of noble warriors and rare. He doesn't elaborate on why he wants to leave. He strikes you as very capable and while modest you suspect he has survived some tough encounters and has been a leader. 

He says that he has contacts in the militia and could round up perhaps 20 able warriors for a one time raid, but he doesn't think they would be interested in long term service. He notes that the Sahaugin and their shark allies will be tough foes on their home turf.


----------



## Scotley

*Merchants*

During the interview a couple of crates of cooking supplies arrive and are taken below as is a considerable stock of fresh and preserved food. 

At three Michael arrives at the cigar merchant's office. It is a couple of miles out in the swamp. He sends a flat bottomed skif with two toad men to pole you out. The skiff has a small enclosure of mosquito netting which you find you need in order to make the trip. The thick warty hide of the toad men seems impervious to the bugs. The heat and humidity are oppressive to say the least. 

Soon you arrive at a small island in the swamps where open drying sheds, a large building and a couple of small houses rest. As you approached you began to notice small tufts of tabacco plants growing. You are led to one of the houses which is the merchant's office. The little building has a large tile roof that shades the broad porches. You are taken to an upstairs balcony on the north side of the building that is protected by screens. A young toad man just outside sits on a strange seat pushing a set pair of alternating planks down, as one goes down the other goes up. Once inside the sheltered porch the purpose is clear. The young man is powering a pair of slow moving fans that provide some relief from the heat. A chilled pitcher of mild fruity wine punch awaits you. A toad man in a formal jacket brings in a silver tray holding a selection of cigars in different sizes and some loose tobacco. The toad man tells you that Mister Boudreau will be with you shortly.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar and the Cigar Merchant*

MIchale will think Chandar for the information, and offer him the position of Marine Officer aboard the ship. He will then say "It is something for us to consider, perhaps we shall discuss it when we have a full compliment of officers as it would be putting everyone into harms way for no guaranteed profit, therefore it must be discussed. On that note Lieutainat Chandar, I run a free ship in that anyone who has a problem is welcome to discuss it with me without fear of reprisial or they can approach any offcier to air a grieviance without fear of reprisial from any other officer but I will tolerate no insubordination, theft, drunkeness or betrayl aboard this ship. Should such occur, you will be called upon to deal with it in a quick and perhaps harsh manner. Can you live with that sir?"

"Also as the Marine Officer, you will be responsible for the equipping of the marines and the stocking of the armory. I had intended to name Grond as my Armsmaster, but if you would like that position and to lead the traiing of the crew etc, I am sure we can compesate you for the additional responsiblities" " Please take inventory of what we have and what we need so that we may start acqurining those itmes you deem necessary for ships defense?



Michael will accept some of the fruit punch and will view the operatios from his location, observing the types of employees etc........otherwise he will just wait.


----------



## Scotley

*Discussion with Chandar*

"I must tell you that my experience with ships is limited. I will be much better training the Marines. I would suggest you let someone more experienced prepare the sailors to help defend the ship and arm it. I can come up with arms for the Marines and train them to fight bravely. During the plague years I learned the value of disciplen and loyalty. I will despense justice and punishment if you so order."


----------



## Scotley

*Meeting with the Merchant*

Michael samples the punch and finds it only fair--the wine inferior, the mix to sweet and perhaps a bit too watery, but at least it offers some relief from the heat. There is work going on all around. In one of the smaller huts they are weaving containers for the cigars from some sort of leaves. Tobacco is hanging to dry and in other places being carefully rolled. A couple of fierce looking Orcs and Lizard men seem to be in charge. While you see no mistreatment you suspect that that Toad men working the plantation are strongly encouraged to work hard. Soon a smiling man in a white tunic enters the balcony. He extends a hand and says, "Mr. Storm, so good of you to come, welcome to my plantation."  He guestures to a seat. "Please sit down and tell me what I can do for you today. I had one of my men prepare some samples of our wares."


----------



## Scotley

*A crew for the Retribution*

Harris Mangram has considerably more experience in ocean craft than Lo'dasse Imparell.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Discussion with Chandar*

"Well let's hope it never comes to us having to enforce disclipine, I have found that there are never any real winners in such cicrumstances. Arm your marines as you think best, I would prefer you emphasis be on the defense of this ship, but there may also be need for you to arm and train them as an advance strike team. If it is possible, recruit  two other Lizardman for your first squad and then will we work on recruiting you a second squad in time of humans and others. I ask that the other two be of your own folk so as to allow you to train and function as an aquatic strike team if necessary and for no other reason. When you start your training, review them with a critical eye, and once you are able to determine who is worth, name them your second with the corresponding increase in salary."

When you find the equipment you need, tell Grond or myself and we will get you the necessary funds. Do you have any questions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Crew for the Retribution*

After the interview with the two officers, Michael will take about 30 minutes to reflect on the merits of each and call them into his office. "I have decided that Mr. Mangram will be our first officer, while you will be our third officer" "Do any of you gentlmen have a problem with this or with Mr. Guiesspee serving as this ships 2nd Officer?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Cigar Merchat*

Nice to meet you also sir. And i must apoligize for the abrupt request to meet you so soon, but I fear my time is limited here so wished to stike while the Iron is hot, so to speak. I find myself intersted in your wares thru the courtsey of Gaston Moreu who allowed me to sample one of your cigars last night aftre an agreeable dinner and then was again generous enought to allow me one more to enjoy on my evening stroll. So to make a long story short, I am intersted in purchasing some of your product for both my personal use and to use to trade for other merchandise as I move northward. I do belive that such wares as you have to offer will turn a considerable profit the further north I go. That is if i can convince you to allow me to purchase your excellent product?


----------



## Scotley

*Chandar and the Marines*

"I too hope that will not be required. I will try and find some more of the Lizard folk to join your crew and equip them."


----------



## Scotley

*Officers*

Imperell and Magram are happy with their assignments and have no problem with young Gussippe. Imperell thinks he may know a priestess that might make a good healer.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar and the Officers*

"Excellent, Excellent, just let me know what you will need, one you have more information and time to get acquainted with the ship and her design. Any suggestion you may have, will be more than welcome. Shall we plan on dinner then tonight around 7ish so we can discuss the plans for the next couple of days."


----------



## Scotley

*Cigar Merchant*

"I'm glad you like it. We've had some bad years what with the plague and limited travel and all and now we are trying to increase production and get out product back into the market. Selling is what I do, so I'm sure we can come to an accomdation." He directs your attention to the tray of cigars and tobacco, explaining the merits of each and giving you a chance to sample them. The quality is high based on your experience. "How much are you interested in buying? Given a week I think we can fill the hold of your ship."


----------



## Scotley

*Chandar and the officers*

They will be happy to dine with Michael at 7. 

OOC: Sorry my posting has been a little off this weekend. Busy family time. Monday night I should be back on track.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Cigar's for the hold*

Michael will allow himself to be educated in tobacco and the differences in the leafs and wrappers. He will ask intelligent questions, but will be honest and blunt about his lack of knowlege only stating he found the very agreeable. He will ask about the different types available and if it is in cigar or lose pipe form or a combination of both.

He will then offer to purchase 2500 pounds of the mans product at a price of 1000gp and will pay an advance fee of 250 gold pieces toward the purchase of the same amount from next years crop.  Michael will then mention, that should they come to agreaeable terms then he would be willilng to enter into a long term purchase contract.

MIchael is hoping that is will porve to be a superior product and that he will be able to turn a very handsome profit on it when trading for other raw goods instead of just cash.

OCC: AT book price that equates to about a 25 percen saying over book price which lists tobacco at 5silver pieces per pound.


----------



## Scotley

*The Tobacco Merchant*

Mr. Boudreau is justifiably proud of his wares and takes the time to educate you as to their preparation. He has 4 different cigars of which the Tregeren Grand Supremo that Gaston gave you is the best. The others are progressively smaller with the least being the Cherry Hill Sweets, a thin cigar the tobacco of which has been misted with a local cherry brandy then dried in a smoke house over a cherry wood fire. It is quite popular with Gnomes and Halflings who tend to like a lighter sweeter flavor. The loose tobacco comes in the standard blend and the cherry variety used to make the Cherry Hill Sweets. Mr. Boudreau pauses to take a sip of the punch while contemplating your offer. He makes an annoying clicking sound with his lips as he ponders, clearly not pleased. "Your offer is not without merit, but I must tell you that at that price you'll get mostly standard pipe and cheaper brown and gold wrapper cigars. I can aford to make perhaps 5% Tregeren Grand Supremos, and 10% each for the Cherry Hill pipe and cigars. The other 75% would have to be base product. From what little I know of you and your small ship I would guess you are a man of decerning tastes who factors special cargos for maximum profit rather than bulk hauling. Add another 200 gold and I'll give you 25% Tregeren Grand Supremos, and 20% each Cherry Hill Sweets and Cherry Hill pipe. The other 35% we'll split among the three base products. That is still is significant discount over my usual prices and you'll be selling better product and getting some name recognition for me as well. To sweeten the deal I'll throw in two boxes of Grand Supremo Select for your personal stock. Those we make by selecting out the very best leaves and the finest rolls. I make perhaps 2 dozen boxes a year and they all normally go to the most decerning customers among the nobility. Normally, they are all spoken for, but this year we had an especially good crop and I have a few extra boxes. What say you?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*A Proposition*

Michael will ask the Plantaion Owner ( what is his name by the way) if he may have a few minutes to think the offer over, and if during that time he mite take a stroll as he tends to think better while walking stating that it will be no more than a ten or fifteen minute delay.

While walking, Michael will really think about the deal. He has no idea as to the proper storage and or pricing of tobacco products and is going on more a gut instict than anything. Further, if he takes advantage of the merchant now, it really may hamper further deals and get him a reputation he really does not want. While MIchael is a vengefull/ hardass sob/ he also has a sense of fairness in dealing with other people. Had it not been for his uncle taking him in and rescuing his fathers money and holding it in trust for Michael, he would not have been able to set forth as he has and prosperered. Michaels uncle could have easily taken the money etc and only given Michael a pittance but he did not, he did the right thing and this is a huge rolemodel in Michaels ethical world.

Walking back to the porch, Michael will ask the man if they may sit and discussa propostion that he hopes the man will agree to.

"I have thought about your offer sir and find it more than acceptable and upon first thought, I should take it and run having you at a somewhat disadvanated due to the plague etc. That would not be fair however and i am reminded on the old saying "You can sheer a sheep many times but eat him only once". So according to the saying "I wish to sheer you many times to the mutual profit of us both. As you know I have very little knowledge of your tobacco porducts except what you have told me so it goes without saying that I have no idea as to the proper pricing and more importanly I have no idea as to how to properly store them for an extended voyage. Thus my offer to you..

1. I wish to purchase 3000gp worth of your product divided equally bewteen your four products. I am willing to pay pre-plauge prices for your products and will pass on the cost to the eventually end user.

2. I am proposing to set the base prices as follows;
Tregeren Grand Supremos - 2gp per cigar or 35 gp per box of 20.
Cherry Hill Sweets  - 1 gp per cigar or 18 gp per box.
Cherry Hill pipe - 5 gp per pound.
Bae Product - 2gp per pound or 5 gp per box of 20 cigars

What I will need from you sir, is the average amount of product by weight used in the making of the itmes and if this is comparable to there pre-plague retail value.

It is my intent to use the plauge citing the increased labor costs.lack of labor, shortage of porduct as the reason for the  increase in price.

3. Next I am proposing, that should I reeice anything over our established base price, then we shall split the differnece 50/50.  For this I am asking that you send someone with us to oversee the storage and care of the cargo.

4. I would like to propose a three year distriubtion agreement to be formalized after this first venture once we see how profitable it may be to both of us. But regadless of you interest in that, I am still willing to put a deposit down towards the next three years product in the like amount of  bulk that I am currently purchasin.

5. Should you need assistance or a pledge of good faith, I am prepared to place on deposit in a local bank a sum or money equale to my deposits paid now to you.

Does this sound acceptable ?


----------



## Scotley

*Cigar Merchant*

The man's name is Andre Boudreau. He considers your offer. "You place a high premium on my product. You might get the prices you're asking if you find the right buyers. Your terms are most acceptable to me." 

Well, there is only a little waste in the base product, so a pound of loose is about a pound of finished product. About two pounds goes into a box of base cigars. For the premium products we reject a higher percentage, so it takes about 5 pounds to make one box of the Grand Supremos, and 3 pounds for the Cherry Hill Sweets which are smaller.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Tobacco Cargo*

Michael will strecth out his hand and say "Then we have an agreement Mr. Boudreau, If you will give me the name of your bank, I will deposit the funds into your account tomorrow morning, pending our signing of a letter of intent outlining our agreement"

Cargo Breakdown;
Grand Supremes - 300 boxes (5pounds per box) but actually wieght is 1 pound
Cherry Hills - 500 boxes (3 pounds per box) but actually eight is 1 pound
Cherry HIll Pipe - 500 pounds dead weight
Base Product - 1000 poounds of dead weight tobacco
                     1000 boxes of cigars dead weight

                                                     Total Weight 2800 pounds 

OCC : Arms and Equipment give the cargo capcity of a ship roughly the Retributions size as 150 tons as she is a tad bit smaller in length and width as well as draft I am figuring 100 tons of cargo space of which 25 tons will be devoted to actually cargo leaving some 50 tons for food and extra crew with 25 tons in reserve.......this means normally i can carry 50,000 pounds of cargo by weight..tell me if this is acceptable or what i should plan on for the configrations.

MIchael will seem visable please at the deal, and thank Mr. Boudreau for the opportuity to market his goods. He will then take his leave and head back to the ship. Before leaving, he will ask that the man he chooses to look after the product, be also able to read and write so as he can verify Mr. Boudreaus precentage of sales in excess of the base price.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner on the Retriubtion*

Michael will arrive back at the ship and help guiesspee set up the Captains Cabin for dinner. He will take note of those sailors who have already come aboard and will ask the 5 guards he hired last night if they are agreeable to extend the contract for a week so as to allow his crew to devote theri full attention to the ships clenaing and painting.

He will then thank the two thieves for their agreement to stay on and will dismiss them with the agreed upon amount.

Shall we have dinner ?


----------



## Scotley

Mr. Boudreau shakes the extended hand, "I'll have my secretary draw up the papers today and have them sent to you dockside for your approval. You can make your deposit to the Farmer's Bank of Tregere. Shall I have my man take you back to the city now?"

OOC: I'll have to read up on the cargo stuff, but that is likely resonable.


----------



## Scotley

When you return to the ship 3rd officer Imparell comes to speak to you. "Captain, a moment of you time?" Assuming you agree he continues, "I would like to bring the potintial healer aboard for dinner so that you can meet her." 

The smell of Bay and Cyanne is strong as you come aboard. Grumbar has a pair of kettles going, one for rice and the other containing a rich sauce of crayfish, sausage, local vegetables and mushrooms and plenty of spice. Sourdough bread is baking and one of the assistants is churning a mixture of butter fat and garlic.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

"By all means, invite her to dinner, I will be happy to meet with her and thank you Lo'dasse for helping me find a potiential healer."

Michael will then briefly wander to the galley but stops at the door and will ask Grumbars permission to enter. Assuming it is giving he will step into the galley  for a qucik look see and perhaps beg a taste from Grumbar and if it is not ready will ask that a small platter of cheese be made and sent to his cabin.

Before reteurining to the cabin he will make a brief tour of the ship and see if anyone else has settled in etc....

OCC: A cajun dwarf  lol I love it 

OCC: Here is a semi updated character sheet for Michael and Company. Please note that I have faitfully been marking off the money spent .....Michael should have just enought left to complete a small deal with the dye merchant, refurbish the ship and set sail with about 4 to 6 weeks expenses  until he can trade his goods. He still has the goods taken from the Retribution but until he can convert them and the cargo into cash, they are nothing but goods....if at all possible could you give me a slight breakdown sometime of what he has in the 3500 gp so he can detail it in his cargo section


----------



## Scotley

*Dockside on the Retribution*

Grumbar welcomes you to the galley and encourages you to try the food, which is quite good. The dishes are wheelander style cooking with a slight dwarven touch. Normally, wheelanders wouldn't include mushrooms in the dish, but dwarves love them. 

The ship is coming together, the new crew is progressing well. The officers are settling into their cabins. 

OOC: Will part of the hold be converted to crew space for the Marines or were you going to make the crew double up? I'll try and get you details on the cargo and how much cargo you can carry tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Crew Space*

Michael will indeed conver 1/4 of the hold say the right upper portion of the hold into a marine barracks. That would leave 75 tons of cargo space while using up 25 tons. Ideally I am hoping to keep 16 marines in there divided into three 5 man squads. It should be on the rough size perhaps sligtly larger than the two crew cabins comined. Each crew cabin will be confgured to hold 8 memebers instead of the 6 so maybe a little cramped but not that much so....


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships Equipment*

Michael will go ahead and see to the equipping of his ship if that is okay, I will pay book price and if something is out of the ordinaray like wanting to purchase 500 suits of chainmail etc i will get your prior approval. Actually he will mos likely buy some heavy crossbows, some cutlassess etc as well as food provisons....


----------



## J. Alexander

*Officer's Dinner*

At the appointed time, Michael will receive all the officers into his cabin for dinner. He will ask them to formally introduce themselves to one another just on the off chance that they are not already familar with each other. He then will have Guiessppe introduce himself to the assembled crew. Grond will be concispious by his abscence and I will explain to him, that I wish him to contiune alond with the charade of just dumb lethal muscle on the off chance he may hear of things more interesting to us.

MIchael will try to keep the conversation general and pleseant during the meal itself and use it as the ice breaker. After the meal, he will open a box of the Supremo's and offer them to the assembled officers as well as pouring some heft snifters of brandy.

Gentlemen and Ladies,

I wish to welcome you aboard the Retribution and thank you for agreeing to sign on for her voyage. I sincerly hope that you gentlemen will find it agreeable to make it a permeant posting after we conclude our current agreement provididng we all are still comfortable with each other. 

Over the next few days, we will be cleaning and repairing and refurbishing this ship. I wish to have the entire ship sanded and repainted both interior and exterior. Additionaly, I wish for those of our crew who are at home in the water, to inspect the hull, and clean it as throughly as possible or any growths or attachements. Also during the week provisions will be arriving as well as our first cargo. Are there any questions?

Next, I iwsh to get your thoughts on a potiential venture that will deeply concern the officers and crew of the Retribution before we make a decsion regarding it one way or another. I currently have the location of a shark man village that has recently lost it's premier stike crew and it's leader. That should leave it being defended by second line fighters and their shark allies and in order to comabat this, we would be recruiting local mercaniers to do the actual fighting, while the ship's crew and marines would remain aboard for defense.
Captain Sweetwater of our Marines has informed me he could be of assistance in recruiting the local mercanries should we decide to pursue this course of action. As to the division of potiential spoils, we could just hire them out right at a premiume cost and keep the spoils for ourself or pay them a lesser rate and agree to divide the spoils 60/40. Your thoughts gentlemen?


----------



## Scotley

*Dinner with the officers*

Priestess Nac'Losin Nabrill is introduced to the company. The toadmen present rise and bow to her. You gather that she is a holy woman of some respect if not high official standing. Her gaze is very intense and she seems to be sizing you up. She says little, but does offer a simple blessing as the food is served. The food is excellent as the Captain already knew having sampled it, but first officer Mangram speaks up to say that if this is typical of the food on this ship he is going to have to buy larger clothes before you sail. 

There are a few questions about the work to be done on the ship and some concern that there isn't a skilled carpenter among the crew. Converting part of the hold to Marine baracks is going to require some skill and planning. They address colors to be used and division of labor. Third officer Lo'dasse Imparell reports that the hull is pretty clean and should only require a couple of days to make it spotless. 

The officers are initially in favor of a raid on the Sahaugin, especially since someone else will be doing the work. They think that giving the raiders a share of the spoils is best since they will likely take things either way and it minimizes losses if there is little recovered. Nac'Losin speaks up bringing the group discussion to a halt. "What is the motivation for attacking the non-combatants of these people. Merely profit? It is an honorable thing to fight warriors, but quite another to slay women and children even those of a race such as this. Can you justify such an act in your heart? I'm not saying that recovering the goods taken by these raiders is wrong, but would only council that you consider who will be hurt and weigh that against the benefits to be gained before you act."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Michael will inform them of his intent to use a cherry stain marin varnish to give the ship that rich reddish brown look with an interior stain of say light oak varnish to keep things airy and help keep it light to the eye instead of dark and gloomy. They will discuss the division of labor and Michael will leave it to the first officer to assing messes but i do prefer 6 men to a mess with one petty officer to assit , but will leave the assignemnt up to the officers. Michael will tell them in the back of his mind he has an idea of 2 10 hour watches with the say from 7 to 5pm and from 9 pm to 7am. This will leave afour hour strecht from 5 to 9 in which most people will be eating supper and awake on deck, thus allowing for no decrease in ship performance and security, but he is open to other suggestions.

As the Priestess turns our attention to her with her insight, Michael will be literially struck dumb. Looking at her he will say "I had not thought of that Madame, Greed and the need for additional reveue blinded me to that consideration" "We know not how many innocnets there are involved and in such a raid as I had planned many would have surely persih."

Motioning for the new cabin boy to refill our wine glassess, Michael will contiue. "The lady is right, we can not justify this other than by greed therfore unless we can come up with an alternative, then the raid is off and we shall just make plans to pick up my friend Ambar of Kotu in Mermaids Rest before we sail Northward. I would appreciate it if you gentleme who are faimialr with the area would work on updating the Retributions Charts with infomration you have gathered in your sailing, and if necessary purchase new ones  that have the space necessary for your notations. Also, I would ask that you take a thorough look at our potientail ports of call as we head North and make notation on our sailing charts about those also as well as typical products we could buy there and what may be in demand there so we can make it a very profitable venture for all.

Next we are in sore need of a ship's carpenter as well as a supply of decent lumber to refit our hold, so if you know of one or even a master carpenter who would be willing to do it as a one time job thenplease let me know. 

Finally, I wish to invite Priestess Nac'Losin to join our crew and stand ready to negiotate her contract if she is so willing and if the officers present agree.


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> ...if at all possible could you give me a slight breakdown sometime of what he has in the 3500 gp so he can detail it in his cargo section




OOC: Hmmm, according to post 49,

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2344419&postcount=49

it was only 3,000 gp not 3,500 gp. Unless you found another 500 somewhere else???

Most of the goods look to have been stolen by the freedom fighters/thieves guild in Axiopolis. You figure they must have taken much of it from cargos being loaded or unloaded at Axiopolis or from ships passing through the port, while other items have seen use and were likely stolen from homes. There is a silver tea service worth 150 gp, a box of lady's fur jackets sized for dwarf women that likely 'fell off a wagon' worth 300 gp, a case of vintage brandy from the shield arm woth 100 gp, a set of rare illustrated fencing manuals by a reknown master of the last century worth 200 gp, a set of 6 drinking bowls that appear to be of elf make in Linden wood, which is not found in the Empire worth 300 gp., a matched pair of cold iron masterwork hammers of dwarf make with darkwood handles worth 675 gp for the pair, a box of 12 wide brimmed genlemen's hats in felt with tooled leather bands and exotic plumage worth 200 gp, a large silver candle stick with an incense burner in the base with finely etched risque scenes and a selection of incense and candles suitible for romantic encounters worth 400 gp, a masterwork dagger 302 gp in a jeweled sheath worth another 150 gp, an onyx and narwhale ivory chess board with brass and silver pieces in an ornate wooden case worth 125 gp, a silver box of assorted cheap jewelry worth 100 gp including the box. 

OOC: That should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and company*

Before dinner conculds, Michael will ask the assembled officers if they will find out if any of the men sailing with him are married, as he would like to host a going away party/ships cleaning completion party for the crew as a thank you. He also asks that they keep it to themselves as he wishes for it to be a suprise.

OCC: After we finish with the priestess, shall we advance time till tomorrow afternoon and the Dye Merchant. I am trying not to bog you down in all the little details that come to my fertile mind.........


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Mess continued*

"Captain," Priestess Nac'Losin Nabrill says, "I am a woman of the world and I understand the need for revenue. You need not abandon a choice prize, merely rethink your approach to getting it. You are not a warrior by nature I think, yet you fall back on a warrior's approach. This is not a harmony. Find a balance between yourself and the task and perhaps a way shall present itself." 

All the officers who have seen them agree that the charts aboard are woefully substandard, being only fairly accurate in the area around the lower Sword arm and northern Wheelands. The further away the less accurate. Fairly good charts can be purchased here, but for a really good set that covers large areas of the Empire and especially the far North you'll need to go to a major port. 

They discuss local carpenters and shipwrights, but no one name comes out of the discussion. Some fair timber can be had here for a price of course. 

Priestess Nac'Losin considers your suggestion, she is chilling in her seeming ability to look deep inside you. You suspect that taking on such a woman will be a life altering decision. "I would be willing to consider joining your crew, but I must warn you that I need some time to myself each day for religious meditation. What sort of offer do you wish to make?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with the Officers*

"Well we must proceed as best we can with the construction" Looking at the First Officer he will say "Check with the local merchants and get the necessary timber as well as some additional planking and boards. The ship has some high quality timber aboard allready but i would rather use that as a last resort. Oh hell, go ahead to refit both upper portions of the hold. Make sure they are water tight and sealed well. We may need the space seggerated and it is better to have it done now than when we need it"

As to the charts, we will make do until I can find a respectable set. I do ask that you gentlemen consult with you local friends before we leave and try to gain as much information as possible about as many islands and waters routes as you can. I know it is an inconvience, but failing adequate charts, it is best to be prepared as bests we can."

OCC: How much high quality timber did i find with the Masterwork Carpenters Tools?

AS the conclude the dinner, Michael will ask the priestess to stay while the officers see to their duties. Once they have left he will offer to refill her wine glass and say..

"Madame you are more than correct with your insight, I have been in a martial frame of mind lately due to a recent grieviance and it has thrown me out of harmony I fear"  "I shall think on the matter of the raid, and perhaps may be able to come up with a stealthy apporach that may well serve us all"

"As to your offer of employment, I do not really know what adequate compensation is for a ship's healer. Giving that I am willing to open our discussion with 50 gp per month and a full crew share for our immediate voyage. Should we both be of like mind then we can make the arrangement permenate at a later date. Further, I will offer you a room of your own though it may be small and it's size will not be meant as a slight,it is just that until i can get barrells made that replish themselves with water each day and a couple of larders for holding our food I am pressed for space. Eventually we will be building a ship and should you become a permenate fixture, then you will have all the space you desire. (This is not a big an issue as it seems as the ship is configured to allow a private cabin to the healer) I am also willing to grant an allowance for any religous items as well as the an above average allowance for bandages and medecialn herbs. I wish for a healthy ship and should we stumble into trouble, then I wish for my crew to be well cared for.  Should you require or wish it I will aslo try to find space for an assistante of you choice."

Also though i can not always say I will agree to your point of view, I will consider it most carefully and respect any differences of opion that we may have. At times I have a dark nature and it does come to the fore and clouds my mind with thoughts of vengenace and (Michael will smile as he says this) Retribution.

Offering to replish her wine glass yet again, Michael will contiue. "There is several other matters related to this voyage that I will discuss with you at some time in the future should you accept this offer, but for know they are unfinished and not ready for disclosure.

"Will you join our crew Madame"


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's mess continued*

The timber aboard is suitable for extensive repairs and includes a replacement mast, but it is in three pieces owing to space limits and thus would not be strong enough to serve as more than a temporary replacement. However, the supply of timber is not adequate to build the floor, stairs and walls needed for quartering the Marines. 

Lo'Dasse will go to local carpenters and shipwrights to take bids for the overhaul of the hold tomorrow. 

Nac'Losin considers your offer as she savors the profered glass of wine. Michael begins to suspect that she never speaks without careful consideration. "Your offer is a generous one, but I think perhaps you misunderstand my priorities in life. I need but a small space and somewhere to store medical supplies of course. As to money, I need but a small stipend for my own use. Pay me 10 gp a month and donate the 50 gp a month you offer to the mother church in the name of my patron Godess Irudis'Do, lady of wisdom and the people of the swamps. I will take my fair crew share, but do not be offended if much of it goes to the needy or the church. I would ask that you take on an apprentice for me. I have a young acolyte in mind. Pay her 2 gp a month and she may share my cabin. As I said, we requre little space, but I do ask that you seperate us from the male crew. The people who have joined your crew are good hearted and I do not fear them, but they are unused to being away from their community and may become restless with time if you understand me." She fixes you with that uncanny stare and pauses for a moment. "I see much unrest in you. I hope you will take me into your council and let me advise you. It is the calling of followers of Irudis'Do to provide wise council." She holds up her now empty glass, "If you'll be so kind as to refill my glass and you agree to my terms, we'll drink to our harmonious future."  Michael senses a tension in the air as if the world waits on the next few moments. Something about this strange woman with her odd amphibian features and those piercing frog eyes makes him feel as if she is the center of something much greater than she appears.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Done Deal*

Michael will slowly extend his hand toward the lady..."It is Agreeded then. I shall have transfered to you the entire 300 gp for your churches use immediately and shall make what other arrangements you require."

Pouring himself another glass Michael will say, "Sit Madam I pray you, let me refresh your glass, and tell you my true mission"  Michael will then relate to her the story told to him by Honager Marin and the true reason for them going to Mermaids Rest and eventually to icewatch. He will relate the strange disapperace of the Marin Ships and even how he came to be in Tereger with the "Retribution" " I fear i am on the hunt for something dark and dangerous and currently am at a loss as to where to start. Thus I shall trade my way northward hoping to uncover any information I can as well as a profit. Cpatain Marin has been more than geneorous in his outlay of funds to my former associates and I do not feel comfortable with asking him for more funds.
That explains my greed and blindness in regards to the Shark Men. We do have enought to see us thru but it will be somewhat strained with the cash I have now, but if we can turn the cargo we are amassing into profit, then all worries will be settled. The tobacco we carry alone will more than pay for the voyager and incidentials many times over.

Do you think a stealth raid on the shark men compound would be worth it or shall we turn to other venues and wait for other opportunties?


----------



## Scotley

*Hiring a Healer*

Before taking your hand, the Toad Woman makes one request. "While I am sure the church could put the money to use now, I think it will do your soul good to pay each month and perhaps you'll even decide to tithe some of your own along with it as we turn a profit." Then she shakes your hand with her firm grip and holds your hand gazing into your eyes for a moment. As if seeing something she doesn't like she says in a low voice, "I'm going to be busy, I should have asked for more money."  She listens with interest to your tale. "The Sahaugin are possessed of a greed that knows no bounds. If they have been raiding for some time it is likely that some value has been amassed. The trick will of course be in getting to it and then getting it back to the surface. It is much easier to get treasure to the bottom than it is to carry it back up. Worse these Sahaugin you describe sound like the deep water dwellers. They live far below the surface." She purses her lips in an odd toad way that you think must indicate she is torn about something. Finally, she speaks again. "Chandar is a good man. Perhaps even a great man. He has the potintial to be a hero among his people. Part of the reason I take this job is to be sure that he doesn't forget who he is and where he comes from. To you he is just another powerful warrior, but to me he is the hope of a people...even if some of them are too stupid to realize it."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Closing the Deal*

Laughing at her comment "Madame, perhaps i shall learn to tith if for no other reason than to make my passage with you easier" He says this warmly and with a smile. "Yes i do view Chandar as an excellent warrior but I too sense something great about him which is one of the reasons I named him Captain" "Shall we have him to dinner tomorrow and discuss his thoughts on a hit and run raid for treasuer on the Shark Men's lair?"

"One question before we leave if I may. Does Mr. Broudeau hold his workers in bondage either by indebitness or fear?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dye Merchant*

At the conclusion of the discussion with the Priestess, Michael will bid her good night. He will then summon Grond and bring him up to date and ask his thoughts. He will aslo ask Grond to give some thought on how they can stage a quick hit and run raid on the Shark Men without brining on a general battle and will tell him they will all four be discussing it tomorrow night.

He also will ask Grond to detect Psionics on the assembled crew so there are no nasty suprises.

Michael will then turn into bed. The next day he will spend it taking care of the 1001 things his officers and crew need in order to set sail. He will do that until his afteroon appointment.

Michael will arrive promplty at the appointed time.


----------



## Scotley

*Discussions with the Priestess*

"Mr. Boudreau hmmm," she looks at you with curiosity. "Well, he is not a bad plantation owner as such things go. You must understand that there is little usable land on our swampy island and few jobs. The plantation owners control all the land going back to the time of the Rain of Uncounted Days. Once they ruled over the people as slaveowners. When all were freed it changed things only a little. In order to get work one has to work for the plantation onwers. They have strict rules and can expect hard work for small pay. Some times the foremen are aggresive in enforcing the rules. We have recourse of law, but if one of the people reports a plantation owner then he and his family are blackballed by all the plantation owners and that means no work. We can survive in the swamps without the money of the landholders, but it is an even poorer existance. Things were better before the plague. There were more opportunities because of all the open trade. More of the people worked building boats or on the docks or even had shops of their own. With the collapse of trade during the plague years there were no jobs for anyone and the people lost their shops and there were no cargos to load or boats to build or repair. Now only the landowners have jobs to offer. To make money we have to work for them at whatever wage they pay and under whatever rules they make. Trade will make things better. The landowners will get richer, but the lives of the people will also improve."


----------



## Scotley

Grond checks the crew and finds no psionics among them. He will think on the problem of the shark men and be ready for dinner to discuss it. He seems a little down. Something is bothering him.

OOC: I hope to get to the dye merchant this evening, but I have a baby to bathe and I'm being bullrushed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Grond*

Before Grond leaves, Michael will ask him to sit and talk for a while. "Well my friend we have accomplished much these last few days and had it not been for your able assistance we would have failed"...Michael will then explain in detail what happend aboard the "Rumbpled Bedsheet".
So we are at a crossroads my friend, do we pursue our course for Captain Marin albet on a differnet tack or do we strike out on our own. I also need you opinion on the raid, the crew but most importantly, I fear the roll i have inadvertently cast you in must be discarded. Your to valuable in a command role to have others just think of you as dumb muscle and it is a dishonor to you personally. Will you be my Second in our new formed fledging crew. That will mean a more focefully and direct role for you but i think it is only your due and you will be more valuable in the long run being your true self than posing as a charade."

Pouring some of the excellent brandy we found and lighting up some supremos, Michael will contiune to talk with Grond. "At dinner you know, the Priestness caused me to stop and think of several things and one of which i do wish to apolige for is that I have illl used you this last few days/weeks. I have taken your support and friendship for granted and did things without consulting you or even asking your valuable input. for that I am sorry and bed you to accept my apoligy"

Michael will also inform Grond of all the plans relating to the ship and the cargo etc. After a pasue he will say "May i have your counsel"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Pricing Differences*

OCC: Scott, the player handbook table 7-3 has vastly lower prices than the Arms and Equipment guide for trade goods. It is not as detailed though as for as item descripiton but its pricing for tobacco is 5sp a pound where as A&E has it 5sp 1/2 pound....flour is at 2cp per pound and 3gp a pound...which prices do you wish for me to use...


----------



## Scotley

*A chat with Grond*

As you talk it becomes clear that Grond was beginning to feel marginalized. He nearly died winning the Retribution and then was not even given as high a position as a young boy Michael barely knows. He was too loyal to complain, but he was hurt. That strange priestess is then moving in as counseler. "That way she has of looking at someone gives me the creeps."  He talks about Chandar as well and you realize that it bothers him at some level that he is no longer the biggest baddest guy around. He realizes that he is being childish and he'll get over it, but for the moment it bothers him. 

He feels that some action against the Sahaugin is still warranted, but has no idea how such a thing might be accomplished. He is also concerned that with so mny new people aboard they may be another 'Christopher' in the bunch.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conversation with Grond*

"That was never my intent old frined, and just to reassure you when you have the time inqurie as to who I named as second in all things excpet matters of sailing. My reason for not naming you to a ships command position was centered around the idea, that this will only be one of our ships that we shall come to own." Michael will then let him in on his idea to build a large ship per the eariler discussion with Nicholae and Grond over the merits of a keep or ship. Pulling from his papers his mocked up desing Michael will say "This my dear friend is my idea for a ship called  "Vengeance" Michale then will go on to disuss the idea of the linked stairmways and his idea about Mothers in different ports. YOu will be needed in a much larger capcity than as an officer of a ship, you will be the second in a far flund venture with final say in most matters. Nicholas shall be our broker and spymaster protecting us from foes and helping us acquire the information necessary to propser so he can not be operational in any aspect of the business proper else his effectivness is gone.

The others were promoted in an attempt to start grooming crews loyal to us as well as training up people to be of use. I too fear another "Christopher: but as of now only twopeople besides myself on board this ship know our true mission. I had to bring the Priestess in for her help and it felt like the right thing to do. So we are safe on that account I fear, though we may be in danger of a potietial piracey. That is why i am trying to get such a diverse crew in the hopes of reducing the chance.

Further when we get to Mermaids REst, Nicholas will join us as Ambar of Kotu and he will bring along with him 5 mercearnies we can add to our Marice pool thus further redcuing that risk. Finally, once at (HE wil name the far NOrther POrt) we shall be joined hopefully by young sailors and sorceros for Cambry as well as pehaps some of my own kin. Do you think any of your kin would respond to a call for employment from you?

What say you to these plans
C


----------



## Scotley

*Prices*

OOC: I based by figures for the tobacco on the 5 sp per pound base, so we will stick with that. The 3.5 version of the player's handbook was published after the arms and equipment guide, so whenever posible we'll rely on the most recently published book.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Prices*

OCC: Okay, if you dont mind though can i just use the already purchased items and consider it to be of superiour quality as such things exist. It could also come in very hand as potientail trade goods as superiour material.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Yes, use what you've already got and consider it higher quality.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Good LUck*

OCC: Who knows the mix up may prove to be a stroke of luck as he moves fartehr north and into the winter. Perhaps the food stuff will prove to be very profitable if it can be exchanged for skins pelts etc as we go into the winter months.....funny how things work out like that

dont you wish the others were as intersted in their characters as I am.....lol i fear the other party is going to more of less have to be directed or lead around by the dm lol


----------



## J. Alexander

*Silver Ignots*

OCC: Scott, I can not find the weight of the silver ignots we acquired back in Axiopolis, I seem to think they weight 75 pounds each which is what triggerd my interst in the metals market but could not find the reference. Please tell me how much they weigh.


----------



## Scotley

*Weights and measures.*

OOC: Each of the bars weighs 50 pounds.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dye Merchant*

Shall we go to the Merchant and then to tonights dinner and the discussion of the raid.

Sometime during the day, Michael wants to look the port over for abandoned dry docks and or piers where ships may have been built ini the past.


----------



## Scotley

*To the Dye Merchant*

Michael leaves a little early for his appointment to see the dye merchant. He walks along the shoreline and can see a dugout area that was likely once a drydock, but the timbers here have rotted or been scavenged for other uses. A fairly large adjacent building has become tenement housing, but might once have been the hub of a modest ship yard. A couple of piers remain where shipwrights repair boats and ships, but they look like they see relatively little activity working only on small fishing boats. He soon makes his way to the largest building in the small community. The building looks to be a fairly old and was finely built of stone and marble, but the shifting mud that makes up this little island has causes some settling of the foundation and several cracks have been patched in the stone work. The entry way is carpeted with thick reed mats to clear the worst of the island's muck as you enter. A bank, several lawyers, and various merchants have offices here. The dye merchant is on the second floor. His offices are tastefully furnished in substantial looking pieces in a dark cherry stain with vividly colored fabrics that you suspect are of local dyes--tregeren blue is used extensively along with a russet, a saffron yellow orange and a deep black. A pleasant attractive human woman in a flattering dress sits at the reception desk. Behind her sepearated by wicker screens are half a dozen cubicals where 3 clerks or secretaries toil away at paperwork. The receptionist greets you and when you give your name she says, "Ah yes, Mr. Storm, you are expected. Please take a seat and I'll try to work you in. Would you like some tea while you wait?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dye Merchant*

2nd day Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Afternoon

Michael will accept the tea and thank the secretary. While waiting for the tea he will walk over and look at the dyes while waiting for his appointment. If a window is available he will stand at it drinking his tea and overlooking the docks and the wharf/drydock areas.

OCC: Another plan is beginning to form  hope you have some buttermilk handy.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Maps*

OCC: Any chance you can get me a rough map of the major island chains so i can get my bearings. I have an idea of Terger forming, as Michael needs a base of operations regardless of being ship born.  I am under the impression it is on the edges of the Wheeland chain....about two dails sailing time from the outer edges of the Sword Arm Chain and about 8 days north east of the Cross Croft Chain.. Please tell me if this is accurate.


----------



## Scotley

*Maps and such*

OOC: I'll lay in a supply of buttermilk on my way home today. I have maps, but unfortunately they are in campaign cartographer and I can't seem to get a usable output into .jpg or .gif to send you guys. I need to consult Mike. If you have campaign cartographer I can send you the full map. You are mostly right, but the Crosscroft Isles are well north of the main chanins of the Empire on the way to Icewatch.


----------



## J. Alexander

*maps*

OCC: I have campaign cartographer thanks to Patterson so if you would send it to me in that format......

Ready to begin negioations on some dyes lol not that i can afford it most likely as I think I have another use for the limited money i still possess in mind


----------



## Scotley

*Awaiting the Merchant*

The receptionist steps behind a screen and returns with a fine china mug on a small tray with cream and sugar. The tea is excellent with vanilla and a local nut providing a rich flavor. In moving to the deep set windows Michael finds a nice view of the sea, but can see little of the docks, perhaps by design. The dyes are used in the fabric of the furniture and in wall hangings and screens, but not displayed in their raw form. A man in a dark suit comes out of the office and departs. A lizardman, appearently an important foreman of some sort, goes in. Soon Michael finds he has been waiting half an hour. Michael's tea is refilled. Soon the lizardman leaves and a secretary goes in only to come out moments later and hand a letter to a young toad man who arrives promptly to take it and then rush out almost at a run. An old Orc wearing what appears to be a lion skin and carrying a spear comes in accompanied by two younger orcs wearing breastplates and wicked looking curved swords. The do not sit, but stand near the door looking tough. He soon enters the office and comes out 20 minutes puffing a Tregeren Grand Supremo and smiling. The secretary goes in again briefly and then the receptionist comes to Michael. "I'm sorry you had to wait so long, but we've had a busy day. I'll take you in now."


----------



## Scotley

*The Dye Merchant*

You enter a large office. The room is surprisingly cool. Above you two large fans turn. The sound of running water echos pleasantly in the room and you suspect that it somehow powers the fans. The room is lit by cool magical flames behind cloth shades. More of the massive dark furniture is here and deep shaded windows overlook both the sea and the land. A broad shouldered man in expensive looking clothes comes from behind the massive desk to shake your hand and he offers you a chair. Rather than returning to the desk he sits at an angle in the other of a pair of very comfortable leather wing chairs. Without preamble he says "Well Captain Stormwarden, what can I do for you."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dye Merchant*

Michael will cross to the other chair and take a seat. "Well sir my request if very simple. I would like to look into the feasabilty of purchasing some of your raw dyes  to take north with me on my trading expedition."


----------



## Scotley

*The Dye Merchant*

"Captain, I must tell you that I know you are crewing a new ship recently won. Let me be blunt, as I am a very busy man. I must tell you that in the current economic climate I don't offer goods on speculation. If you can pay for the dye I will be happy to sell it to you at a wholesale price and expect you will do well with it, but I have not built this successful business by taking chances on a dark horse. If you have the funds to do business, then lets get down to it. If you planned to pitch me some scheme where I provide the goods and you will return later with a profit then I must bid you good day."

It is important to note that he is not rude or condecinding, but has in fact shown you a considerable courtesy. He is a straightforeward businessman who likes to cut to the chase.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dye Merchant*

Michael will give a slow smile and say "While i do always have a few crack pot schemes floating around in the back of my mind you can rest assured you are safe from them. I am offering to purchase your wares by either bank drafts or hard currency depending on which form gives me a better deal or that you dictate." As i have limited knowledge about your wares other than Tereger Blue I do ask that you educate me somewhat about the other colors you have to offer and the prices per unit for each type that you offer."


----------



## Scotley

*The Dye Merchant*

Without ranker he says, "I must say you are a bold man to offer to purchase something you know so little about and expect to make a profit." He shrugs, "I deal in quality garment dyes. They will end up in clothing purchased by the upper classes. The dyes here will not be on some fishwife's new frock. The Empress herself has worn a Tregeren Blue gown. We sell dyes in powder form based on the number of cloth yards it will dye when mixed with the appropriate medium--oil or water depending on the application. Thus if I sell you twenty cloth yards of Tregeren blue then I am offering you enough powder to through dye twenty yards of garment standard linen. If you were planning to dye heavy cotton the amount sold would actually only be good for about 22 yards or perhaps 18 yards of heavy tent canvas. It would in fact be about ten pounds of powder. We don't sell it by weight because there is some inherent variation between batches and our customers expect to get a fixed volume for their money. It means that in good years we make a little extra and in years with the richness of the crops is poor we do a little worse. Do you follow me so far?" Getting a nod he continues. "I specialize in local dyes. I get the well known Tregeren Blue, Fancy Russet as distinguished from the more dirty colored russet they make in the Western Reach, Fire Saffron, and most recently we've been selling an Ebon Black made from the ink of a local squid and a gum wood charcoal. This new black is darker longer lasting than the standard blacks used traditionally. I have high expectations for it." He grabs a stylus and wax board from his desk and does some quick writing on the board. "Here is what I am willing to offer you today. If you find the sale a success and you come back, then perhaps we can negotiate some special pricing. I like your boldness and I've given you a good price. I tell you that as a man of honor. You know nothing of my product so I could have charged you double and you'd be none the wiser until you reached a distant market and were laughed at." He passes over the clipboard. "I've included a rough weight, because I know that will be important to you in shipping, but I warn you there is some variation and it wont be exact."  

In a very neat hand the tablet reads--

Tregeren Blue       50 clothyards 200 gp 25 pounds
Fancy Russett      50 clothyards  80 gp  40 pounds
Fire Saffron         50 clothyards 100 gp 30 pounds
Ebon Black          50 clothyards  50 gp  20 pounds


----------



## J. Alexander

*Teh Dye Merchant*

Michael will look over the figures and comment, "I do appreciate your honesty sir. I am looking for reliable sources of products I can find markets for, thus my boldness in acquiring products i know little of."  Continuing "As they say, fortune favors the bold, so I am more than willing to take a few loses and bumps until I strike upon those products and in the process I learn about different things that may serve me well in the future"

"As to your product I am interested in purchasing the following"
Tregeren Blue 50 clothyards 200 gp 25 pounds                250 cloth yards = 1000
Fancy Russett 50 clothyards 80 gp 40 pounds                 250 cloth yards = 300 gp
Fire Saffron 50 clothyards 100 gp 30 pounds                   250                = 500 gp
Ebon Black 50 clothyards 50 gp 20 pounds                     100o cloth yards = 1000 gp

Is that agreeable to you sir ?


----------



## Scotley

*The Dye Merchant*

"Very well, I think I can accomdate you. Can I suggest you take 4 55 gallon casks of oil binder for the Tregeren Blue and the Fire Saffron? Further north not everyone will have the binder. I normally sell it wholesale at a gold a gallon, but I'll let you have it for 50 gp a cask making your order an even 3000 gp? The other dyes will work well enough with water and whale oil, but for these really good dyes we recommend adding some of the binder to the mix to ensure flawless color and better long term fade resistence. I assume you'll want delivery to the Retribution? How soon? I may need a few days to get that much Ebon Black together." He pulls a cord marked "Piere" on the handle and in seconds the striking young man you assume is a secretary comes in with a note pad. "Shall I have my man write up the details?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dye Merchant.*

"It is aggred then sir. Please have Piere draw up the necessary paperwork and have it delivered to "Retribution" "Upon it's receipt i can either forward the specie or deposit it as you so instruct" Michael will then rise and say " I thank you for your time sir especially at such short notice and without a proper letter of introduction". "Good day to you"


As Michael leave the office he will briefly walk over to the wharf/shipbuilding area and give it a once over. He will then return to the ship, deal with what ever has to be dealt with there, take a brief nap and then prepare for dinner and the war council with Chandar, The Priestess, Grond and of course moi. Guiesspee will be left on deck to give warning should things go amiss I am thinking that all the prepartaions etc may have the local curious and they may try something if just on  a sneaky scale. Who knows.

Shall we do dinner then


----------



## J. Alexander

*Discussing the Raid*

At the appinted time, Michael will greet his guest and they will sit down to dinner. Michael will keep the conversation light and airy and use it once again as an ice breaker especially since Grond has been moody and he imagines that Grond and Chandar are eyeing each other like two tom cats. After what is hopefully a very pleaseant meal, Michael will turn the conversation to the potiential raid.

"I have asked you all to think about how we can conduct a raid on the Shark Man villiage with the intent of it being a quick snatch and grab raid to acquire the most loot with the lowest body count possible. As I see it we are facing several problems.
  The depth of the village and how we overcome transporting the spoils to the surface
  How do we distract the shark allies and sentries to allow us to penetrate the outer defenses
  How will be neutralize what is sure to be fierce opposition?
  Is there a way we can scare the inhabitants into fleeing or at least creating such a panic as to divert their attention away from us and to securing their women and children?

As to the transporation of the goods to the ship, I can summon a shark ally that can easily move the spoils in cargo nets to the surface or to a point where the ship can winch them aboard on platforms. 

If reference to the shark allies, it may be possible to lay a chum field some distance from the village and draw them there and away from us. It may be possible to put them in such a frenzy that they will ignore the calls of their masters.

As to the scaring of the villiagers, it may be possible by using thunderstone equipped crossbow bolts or javelins to create such a shock and pressure wave as to incite fear into them and force them out for a brief time. Bewteen the sonic waves and the actual blast it could startle them into a general panic.

If we take a pure stealth approach, I can move silently and be very effective but it wold mean recuriting others who also possess this ability.

May i have your thoughts.


----------



## Scotley

*Planning a raid*

Nac'Losin sits back and watches the proceedings saying nothing at this point. The first to speak is Grond. "From what we've seen of the Sahaugin, they don't scare easily. I'm not sure the Thunderstones will be enough to start a panic."  Chandar speaks up next. "I can find a couple of men, Ranger types, more acustomed to fighting from stealth, but only a couple."  Finally, Nac'Losin speaks up. "The Sahaugin are best known for their greed and aggression, perhaps those are the traits best used to undermine them?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Discussion*

"Well we could try to lure their fighters away by tempting them with the "Retribution and it's supposed cargo" while we stage the raid usins small fishing vessles or longboats" "Or we could just infuratie them somehow into making a aggresive strike at us using their dead leaders body"

"Truly, I am at a loss as to how to do this, so unless we can come up with something feasible bewtten the four of us, then I say we let it pass and come back to it another day."


----------



## Scotley

The others look at each other and back at Michael. Grond speaks up, "There must be some way to draw them out. We need a way to send them false information or we need to find out if they have contacts here that would report back to them."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Discussion on the Raid*

"There is always the option of finishing the refiting here and sailing to other smaller ports in the region and make small trades so as to tempt them or we will need to discern who may best benefit in Terger from such acts" Looking at Chandar and the Priestess,Michael will say 'Is there by chance a local group of resistance fighters here on Tergere who engage in such acts as do their counterparts on Axiopolis"  When saying this he will watch both the priestenss and Chandar very closley and if necessay sense motive on them.

"We could also just make a series of quick voyages to shake the ship down and famarize the crew with the rigging and the way she handles in the neighborhood of the villiage and tempt them that way. The "Retribution is a fine prize even though she lacks a huge cargo of goods.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Other Matters Discussed*

During the course of the discussion of the raid, Michael will make it clear to them all that this group with perhaps the addition of one other will be his counselors. He will so tell them and state that the chain of command shall run as follows:
         Captain Michael Storm
         Grond Stonebuilder - in all matters except the actual sailing of the ship.
         Chandar Sweetwater - in all matters relating to ships defense, and raids
         1st Officer
         Guiessippe Cardossa

He will then motion to the priestess, Madame I feel it best if you be outside the formal chain and help us all temper our decsions and actions with wisdom and compassion with your counsel.

If there is no complaint, Michael will ask Chandar to recruit the Rangers he mentioned as they would be a most valuable addition to the crew even if for just a short voyage as well as the recruting of the other two lizardmen to round out the 1st squad of mariner.

Michael will then ask Chandar and the Priestess if they know of who owns the abandoned docks and shipyard and if they may be for sale. He will inquire as to how long they have been in ruin and what types of ships were built here. Further he will ask if there are still among the populace suffiecnt master carpenters and shipwrights to help build ships again. Also is there a source for sheet steel in the area. Say 3x8 foot 2 inch beams  as well as sources of local timber. Finally, do they know of a local dyeer who would undertake the dying of sails for the Retribution. 

OCC: Michael is thinking of having his main sails dyed with the black with a saffron fire eagle in the center. It would advertise his wares and be cool


----------



## Scotley

*Dinner with the Officers*

Nac'Losin addresses your questions first. "There have always been members of our races on Tregere who have resisted the yoke of outside rule. It is certainly possible that the more foolish among them have dealings with the Sahaugin. To my knowledge the resistance here is small and largely inefectual, just a rag tag band living out in the deep swamp. Such movements come and go and have not held real power since the time of the Eradicationists." Chandar nods in agreement with Nac'Losin's comments and both seem to be truthful in their answers. Chandar asks a question, "Your idea to sail about in the retribution and attract the attention of the Shark men, what about the retribution will make it a more appealing target than the dozen other ships that likely pass over their lair each day?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with the Officers*

"Honestly I have no idea, but I am hoping the change in her apperance and perhaps some costly looking sails will tempt them" "Failing that we could  just throw their leaders body overboard and hope they mount an attack in anger" " "Another option is perhaps they may wish to recover this (Michael will show them the necklace and earrings as well as the shark pendante). "This was hidden by their leader and perhaps Nac"losin here could tell us exactly what they are/"

'I do appreciate your answering about the rebels but who else may benefit from the loss of so many ships in this area? If we can erradictate this threat, perhaps it may encourgae trade as there is no longer fear of losing a ship in this area."

"If all else fails, I will load several chest of gold aboard the ship by cashing letter or credit so as to get everyone's attention and hpe that the information gets back to them. In fact, I may do that anyway as I think we will need hard currency in the future not paper"


----------



## Scotley

*Dinner with the officers*

Chandar addresses the issue of who might benefit. "Certainly 'freedom fighters' might gain from recovering goods from the ships, but locally I would guess that competitors selling the same goods would benefit if their rivals lost cargo. It could also create a shortage allowing a given merchant to have a virtual monopoly and thus charge more for their own goods."

Nac'Losin says, "I have some skill in divination and might be able to figure out the nature of the items in question given a little time to study them. As to the question you raised earlier, I believe all the dockside land it Tregere is an Imperial possession and the current users hold it by lease only. The lands under the failed businesses likely reverted back to Imperial control when the lessors stopped paying. There is little enough in the way of facilities remaining, but in the old days they build small fishing vessels here."


----------



## J. Alexander

Michael will poor himself another glass of wine as well as one for each of the participatants. As he is pouring it, he will ask it they would like somthing stronger, to contiume with the wine or shall he send for coffee. Michael is trying to create a colleqial atmosphere but one in which there is no doubt who makes the final decision but create the impression as it is indeed the case that the decesion is reached only after each one has had a chance to argue their issue  or be a part of the process. It will make for a more lenghty decesion making process at times, but Michael thinks it is the best approach for now.

"Then the question to be asked would be (Which merchant has continued to prosper while all is rivals have sufferd losses while he has sufferd no or minimal loses).or better yer (Which merchant has the greed  or hunger for power that would comple him to do something like this)

In a side bar to Nac"losin Michael will ask "Would the local Magristate have the power to lease the dockyard to someone if not who would I need to see"

Another question springs to mind from you thoughts Chandar "Has there been any local shortages lately, say the last 18 months either here on Tergere or other islands you have heard about in which someone has made an abnormally large profit on.


----------



## Scotley

Nac'Losin will stick with the wine, which she seems to be enjoying. Chandar has been only sipping at his, appearently not to his taste, but when something stronger is offered he requests a whiskey and water. Grond is learning to enjoy the wines and continues with that. 

Chandar says, "We always seem to be short of something here, but no one seems to be making a profit. I'm not sure the Sahaugin's activities have been focused on Tregere. The main exports here are dye and tobacco, both of which are all but useless underwater. I suspect that we'd need to visit richer markets to find the villians in all this."  

"I believe there would be someone here local that would handle dockside leases. While technically an Imperial holding in pratice the locals handle the dispensation. You'd need to talk to someone more knowledgeable." says Nac'Losin.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Discussion with the Officers.*

"Well it seems as if we are at an impasse until we can develope further information. Let us refit the ship as best we can, lay in our cargo and sail in three days time. I need to pick up my frined in Ambar in Mermaids Rest and after that we can trade around here and visit the local ports hoping to acquire some high quality trade goods at a very decent price before we set sail to the north.  We must be in "Name the norther port mentioned in the letters "in two months time so that will affect our timetable. If any of the crew or officers know of any ports in which we may call and potientailly trade for local materaial please inform me so we can discuss the merits of going there." After the purchase of the dyes, we will have a little over 5000gp left to purchase cargo with and still retain enought for the ships operations plus a small reserve" With that in mind are there any other comment or suggestions before we adjourn?

Before closing, Chandare will be asked to contuie is recruitment of the two rangers and two more lizardmen for the first squad.

Then Michael will ask Nac'Losin is she would be willing to work with Grumbar and see about setting the crew sailing party for two nights from now.

The first thing in the morning Michael will drop by the Port Officals office and ask about the lease and if the local Magristate handles that sort of thing.

OCC; If they sail in three days time, that should put them in Mermaids Rest roughlty 7 days after the arrival of the Rumpled Bedsheet but perhaps sooner if the Retribution is as fast as I think she is with all sail laid on.


----------



## Scotley

*Evening on the Retribution*

OOC: The Retribution can likely make Mermaid's Rest in 3 days. 

The dinner breaks up and the officers proceed to their duties. Just as Michael is taking a last stroll about the deck as is his habit, an apparition appears and lands on the deck before you. It is in the shape of a pelican, but Michael knows the whispy form is a magical sending. The bird seems to regurgitate a small bundle and leap into the air. There is appears to be flying away as it fades out of existence.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Pelican*

Michael will head to the bag, pick it up and head to his cabin to examine the contents.


----------



## Scotley

*A Missive*

The package is fairly small and wrapped in oiled paper. Inside is a letter on Marin and Son stationary and a small journal. The letter reads as follows:

"I regret to hear of your seperation from the rest of the team, but you must best just the necesity of your actions. I am pleased that you are continuing to act to find my son and bring justice to the villians responsible. As you requested I have enclosed a means of communication with Mr. Rook. The journal is similar to the log books I use. Anything written in it will appear on a similar journal which I have sent to Rook. His writting in the other book will appear in yours. I am informed that the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' has reached Mermaid's Rest today. My diviners tell me that my son, Allois, was still alive though weak as of noon today and still in the area of Mermaid's Rest. As to legal title to the ship, it depends mainly on whether ownership is contested. A good lawyer or a bad judge can usually take care of it fairly easily when no party questions the change of ownership."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Honager Marin*

2nd day Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Nightfall
Port of Tergere


Dear Captain Marin,

I am in receipt of you package and am deeply indebited to you. I shall contact Master Rook this evening and bring him up to date. I will require two days to finish crewing and provision the Retribution and shall be in Mermaid's Rest 2.5 to 3 days from that point. The local magristate here has confirmed title of the ship to M. Storm and Company and I have forwarded copies of the documents to my solicitors. I have sucessfully recruited an underwater strike team and may have been fortunate enough to add two underwater rangers by the time you receive this letter.

No new leads have been developed at this point but the foundation is being laid for a merchant cover story that will allow to move about with greater stealth than the "Bedsheet".

Respectfully yours,

M. Storm


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Todd you may email Mike and CC it to me, or post your messages here and send him an email with the link. I don't think he is following this game at our rapid pace.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Message to the Offficers*

Michael will find the officers if they are still awake and inform them that they sail in two days, that would be on the third morning. He will also prepare messeages for the dye merchant and the tobacco farmer asking that their product be loaded within two days and will offer 100 gp in compensation for the rushed delivery.

That should put us in Mermaids Rest roughly 5 days after the Bedhseet has arrived and just about the time Nicholas is suppose to arrive.

Michael will spend the next few days, seeing to the rushed completion of his ship and given the time frame will only do one more thing.

He will briefly visit the Magristate and see who has the authority to lease the  shipyard. If it is the magristate, Michael will offer to lease the shipyard for 100gp a month for 50 years with an rent esculation every 5 years but no more than a 25 percent increase.

More later


----------



## J. Alexander

*Wrapping up Tergere*

Michael will see to the conclusion of all the ventures and the possible lease of the shipyard.
As they will be dealing with local carpenters/shipwrights in getting the hold converted, Michael will inquire among them as to their willingess to work again in the shipyard.

So unless you have anything else, shall we wrap it up and head on to a Mermaids Rest.


----------



## Scotley

*Equiping the Retribution*

Michael sleeps a peaceful sleep filled with dreams of schemes to come. In the morning he wakes to the rocking associated with several people coming aboard. A group of carpenters and their helpers are looking about in the hold and measuring and commenting. They are preparing to make bids on the work to be done. 



We'll go ahead and take care of the magistrate too, unless you really want to play it out. He is unwilling to evict the large number of people now squating in the building at the right of the old dry dock. At least not without a really substantial bribe and some martial help. He will lease you the dry dock area and the land to the other side where a rotting pier is. You can have a total of 8 acres on that side if you wish. Beyond that there is a fishing outfitter and a sailmaker still in business. He suggests that there is a lot of offical paperwork to be done and considerable effort to get the land surveyed and assessed. Perhaps with a little incentive he could move all that up on his calendar, he is a busy man it could take months to get everything done otherwise...


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Magristrage*

Michael will suggest a compensation fee of 500 gold pieces for his "legal counsel in the matter".

As the shipwirghts and carpenters come aboard he will ask the going labor rates for digging out dry docks etc.....I have done some rough caluations for labor costs and for roughly 600 gp Michale should be able to get the smaller drydocks built and a large stone pier.

Shall we set sail ?


----------



## Scotley

*Details*

OOC: The carpenters come up with a price best price of 300 gp to refit the hold of the Retribution. The price in part reflects the fact that you want it done in two days and will include the materials. Two companies will actually work together to get the work done. You figure that 300 gp will be this largest contract this community has seen in 5 years. The same two firms will work on the drydock and pier for you, but such a construction will take months. The stone pier will cost 20 % extra due to the extra deep forms that will be needed to support its weight in the soft muck of Tregere and the locals general unfamiliarity with stone work. 

Note that by going to Mermaid's Rest, I'll have to let the other group get in 5 days of activity before you arrive which could stall this game for several days. You may want to tackle the Sahaugin somehow en route to keep the action moving.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Tergere*

Michael will agree to the price for the ship refitting and offer a 50 gold piece bonus if they are willing to take what time they have and do a masterfull job and if several of their apprentices etc will help in repainting the ship inside and out. He will also hire what day help is necessary to relive the crew of those small things and let them concertrate on setting the riggin lines, etc and making sure they are familar with it.

Michael will then ask Nac'Losin. if she may know of a respectable local factor who can oversee the work and if she does Michael will put him in charge.  To pay for this all Michael will place 1000 gp in the local bank for the two companies to draw against and will emphasize he wishes stone footings for the piers and the boat slips to be stone lined and floored.

The two slips will measure 160 wide by 350 long and eventually could be used to build many differnet sizez of boats or repair them at the same time.

How does the farwell party go, Michael will be sure to invite the shipwirghts and their familes as well to it..

Shall we set sail agaist the Sharkmen, sailing over their home area?

Did Chandar complete his recruiting.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I have a busy weekend from here on out and posting may be sporatic.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Okay, let life interfer with fun ....
I will write Patterson a missive tonight and send it to him as well as posting it to this sight.
Does any of the others have know about this thread?
Get around to answering the questions when you can......no hurry, Michael wil ljust write letters


----------



## J. Alexander

*Setting Sail*

While sailing in the Shark Men waters, Michael will have the Marines be very alert and will have the crew weapons already issued.  Before we set sail, will you tell me what the additions to the crew are if their are any,


----------



## J. Alexander

*1st Letter to Rook*

2nd day Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Midnight
Port of Tergere

Master Rook,

I must apologize for my abrupt departure from the "Rumpled Bedsheet" but could no longer bare the attitude of the Captain and other Officers. Warnings went unheeded in their desire to attack my person, so I felt it best to remove myself and associates from the grasp of such a sea born tyrants who can not look past their own prejudices and opinions and see facts for what they are. For my part, I accept a good deal of responsibility for the breakup as well and have informed Captain Marin of the entire episode in detail.

It is my hope, that we can continue the relationship we were establishing before my departure and pool the information independently gain. I fear that your companions lack the stealth and subtleness necessary to carry on a successful deception of our target. To date the Morwyn, as I shall never again afford him the curtsey of calling him Captain, does not seem to realize the liability he has in such a crew that is so loyal to Captain Marin If firms steps and ground rules are not established as to their interaction with locals the I fear the game will be up before it has a chance to get started. I do ask that you keep the source of your information to yourself and no other as should it become general knowledge then it will be discounted much like my warning of an liniment attack on the ship.

By now you are wandering what occurred on the ship and it's aftermath and I will gladly inform you. Before leaving the ship, I dispatched the spy in our midst as I could not trust Morwyn do deal with the issue in a rational manner as he had made clear his desire to attack me and force a mortal combat just before the cry of boarders. Taking a boat and my belongings we left the ship after setting two diversionary fires. Dangerous I know, but it was the only way I could think of at the time to divert Morwyns anger towards me and allow time for my party to get safely away. I do hope that the ship was not damaged to much and that no ones poessions were harmed other than my own..

After leaving the ship, my party managed to intercept the pirate vessel that we met in Axiopolis, board her and take her as prize. The ship by the way was on a intercepting course with the "Bedsheet" and had we not intercepted her you may have been forced to deal with their reinforcements. During the fight for the ship we stumbled across several of the Shark Men you described as having met with the halflings. Upon interrogation of the prisoners, it was discovered that the Pirates, who call themselves Freedom Fighters, have been in league with the Shark Men for just over a year, pirating vessels in this area. I was able to gather the names of many of the ships they captured and have acquired sworn statements to the effect they were lost to piracy. However all the prisoners were given over to the Shark Men so I would doubt if they survived for any length of time after their capture. We were able to learn the location of the shark men's stronghold and may be planning a raid on it if it becomes feasible.

Currently I am in the processing of crewing and provisioning my ship and it is my intention to set sail within two days for Mermaids Rest arriving roughly 5 days from now. Upon arrival I will inform you and we can make arrangements at that point but I think it best if we not to meet for the moment and keep our conversations confined to this venue. Information I have acquired in a back handed way seems to suggest that more leads will be found in some of the larger shipping ports and after my visit to Mermaids Rest, I will be working my way North with the eventual goal of Icewatch. Please advise me if you happen to stumble across to any information related to a shortage of any type of trade good or commodity and who seems to have lost a cargo and who seems to have the item that suddenly has become in demand.
Further should you stumble across any pearl earrings with a fish /sea creature engraving on them I would be interested in knowing about it. In fact should you be able to acquire one or two of them I would be most deeply gratefully and would reimburse you for any expense you incurred. They are somehow very important/symbolic to the Shark Men and they may be of great assistance in my plans for them.

Should the opportunity present itself, I will provoke a raid by or stage a raid on the Shark man during my voyage to Mermaid's Rest. It is my belief they will see a ripe full prize and try to take my ship thus allowing me to attack from suprise.Let us hope it works as well as it has been planned to work.

Respectfully

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Darn your Good*

OCC:  Was just doing the math for the compound and the 8 acres lol works out to be roughtly the size of the two 160x360 docks with the large pier dividing the two.. was this luck or what   So Michael can construct the two drydock areas for ships, the 100/100 stone pier with a 140 x 330 building/warehours/work area laying bewteen the two slip......very good indeed. It makes for anice compact little compound while also allowing for smaller building etc to be built along the perimeter for workers etc.........


----------



## J. Alexander

*Final Thoughts on Shipyard*

Michael when meeting with the Magristate will ask to extend the lease to 100 years with an option to renew, stating as he is going to be making substantial improvments to the facilites and will need it in order to repay his investment, all of which of course he will point out increase local and imperial tax revenue.

The final thing in reference to the yard is that Michael will hire local people, say three crews of five to begin the improvment and building of roads etc on the property. Michael will have them import if necessary good soil and rock landfill but regardless they will use the dirt from the drydock excavations to build up the land around the drydocks as well as consturct a 15x10 x10 earthen embankmank around the permiter to act as a seawall etc just in case of a major flood. That it also has a defensive purpose is icing to the cake.


What is the name of the local bank by the way?

Hope your having a good day


----------



## J. Alexander

*Quick Question*

Michael will inquire if there clay or mud that is of sufficent quality to make bricks out of on Tergere.


----------



## Scotley

The local mud makes only fair bricks. The extreme damp soon disolves them. You have seen no brick buildings.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Bricks etc*

Guess he will just have to import stone, shudders at the cost of such. Would it make decent tiles perhaps? Guess i will also have to import a dwarven stone mason from Axiopolis to oversee the stonework.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Tiles might be a better bet, but again you'd need to import labor and kilns.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, let me see if I can address everything. Let me know if I missed anything. 

Chandar did find two more Marines and two ranger types. 

Nac'Losin has an uncle names Padar'Losin who has some experience in doing excavation work and who would be willing to oversee the project in your absense. 

I believe I named the local bank in your dealings with one of the two merchants, if not will call it the Planters and Merchants bank of Tregere. 

The magistrate takes your consulting fee eagerly and sets to work. He will make the lease for a hundred years if you so desire. 

Given the state of the economy in Axiopolis it should be easy to find a quarry and stone mason there. 

After a heroic effort by the crew and the contractors as well as considerable grousing by Grumbar about the quality of local galley equipment, the Retribution is ready to sail only an hour after the appointed time. 

It leaves smoothly and having an fair sized crew allows you to get excellent performance from the little ship. Soon Tregere is but a smudge on the horizon.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Setting Sail*

Before setting sail, Michael will post all his letters and make arrangements with the Merchants and Planters Trust....yes you did name it earlier and is it the same as the Farmers and Miner's tRust in axioplis, you just said Farmer's Trust.  If it is, I will just open a construction account using  the Axiopolis branch as a reference...

Assuming the party goes well and the crew is happy we will concetrate on shaking down the ship and assigning sailing/battle stations.

We will head into the area of the Shark Man villiage, hoping to attract their attention. Once there, we will let the underwater rangers (That was a very cool concept on your  part, I may steal it for future use in my campagin, but it makes perfect sense) scout the area in the hopes of determing our next course of action.

As it seems that stone is going to be cheap, we will build out of stone and save the tile for latter. In fact, given the dyes here, we could proably develope a thriving tile market given time.

Michael hopes that by slowly building his base here, he can gain an area to base his goods out of as wll as his light industry. The 8 acres should be perfect allowing for the eventual constrution of a small blast furnace for his metal schem and other idea. Also it never hurts to have a passell of toad men and lizardmen on call to defend their workplace if it gets attacked


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Durren Wilburn*

5th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Morning
Port of Tergere

Mr. Durrin Wilburn
Manger
Farmer's and Miner's Trust
Axiopolis

Dear Mr. Wilburn,

I once again need to impose upon your good offices and ask that you post a notice for me in regards to the hiring of several local stone masons and the purchase of a large quantiy of stone from a local Axiopolis quarry. I have deposited funds in the Tergere Branch of your bank in a seperate account and hereby authorize you to debit said account when invoices are presented for payment to you by the local quarry. Should in the event of unforseen expenses, I ask that you honor any slight overages up to 100 gp and the debit my account for the overage from my regular montly deposit into the account which will commence in two months. A gentlemen by the name of Padar'Losin will be heading up the supervison of my construction project here on Tergere and will be the one authorized to present invoices to your instution for payment. 

I await you reply at "Name of Northern Port"

Respectfully

M. Storm

OCC:  I had to go back and change the dates as there are only 28 days in your Months


----------



## Scotley

*Details*

OOC: Yes there are only 28 days in the months. You have an extra 2nd year of in your dates too. The current date should be: 

5th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First

The northern port who's name I should have long since given you is Adrilin in the Crosscroft Isles. That is pretty much the last major stop before the long ocean voyage to Icewatch. Indeed it is well outside the inner sea and about a third of the way from the Empire proper to Icewatch. Typically, the last stop on the inner sea is the Northern Capital of Bronhelm. Thus, if you want to get your messages before getting way out you should have replies sent to Bronhelm. If you want the last stop before Icewatch you want Adrilin. Hope that helps. Do you have campaign cartographer on your machine so I can send you a map? 

The tile idea might well have merit. I hadn't considered it. Most of the tile in the Empire comes from the Western Reach which is all the way across the Inner Sea. A closer source might be cheaper. I agree that 8 acres will give you room to do a lot. I'm glad you like the underwater rangers. I think they could be very useful.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Course of the Retribution*

Michael will indeed set a course for Bornhelm then trade his way to Adrlin and finally to icewatch. It all really depends on the time factor and what developes. Is Bornholm on the way to Adrlin?

Yes i do have Cartographer thanks to Patterson.

Before getting into the Shark man area, if necessary I will activate the shark figurine and have it do  a lot of the premlinary scouting so they dont go in blind. Care to tell me what the shark sees? Then what the rangers find out? Perhaps we can base our course of action then when we have more information.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Matthew Stormwarden*

5th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of  Xenieda the First
Port of Tergere
Morning

Dearest Uncle,

I am about to set sail from Tergere to complete my errand in Mermaid's Rest then I shall be off northward. All is well and I have acquired several items with which i hope to turn a modest profit. Further I have made an investment here in Tergere in the form of a small shipyard that i am having remade as it has been abadoned. So if within a year you know of anyone needing a ship, please refer them to me. Additionaly, I need to be a favor of you. Should you have an commercial contacts in the Western Reaches, please ask them to recruit several master tile makers and their apprecenices as well as a master tile maker who can oversee the construction of a kline and have them transported to Tergere. This would be a one year contract in which they would oversee the construion of a kline and teach the locals how to make tile. For passage monies etc, please contact Padar'Losin in Tergere, who is my general construcion foreman, and he will make all necessary arrangements.

I hope this letter finds you and the family well. Take care and I shall write again soon.

Respectfully

M. Storm


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I will try and send you the map this evening and we'll get started on the shark lair. I don't have all the info I need here. The figurine will produce a large shark, but you'll need some way to communicate with it in order to use it as an effective scout. It will attack whatever is in front of it if you summon it for battle, but for anything more refined you'll need a means of communication.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Compund*

The Compound Michael has in mind will be be surronded by the earthwork as described earlier but he will add to this a 10 wide by 10 foot deep (easier to calculate  cost like that) surronding the permmiter and will use the earth to build the earthwork as well as to raise the level of the ground(build it up). Also i think it will be important for the building to have stone basements and flooring with the extra deep foooting. for some reason, I get the impression that the place is very likely to flood or have problems otherwise. Also it will lend an air of stabiliity and will perhaps draw merchants into warehousing their goods there while awaiting shipment, kinda thinking of a distrubiton warehouse as this island appears to be in an ideal location to service three major island groups.

Anyway back to the compound, as this will be a time consuming project but not all that costly thanks to the poor economy in the region, Michael will have french drains put throuout the compound that will drain into the stone filled ditch. It should be noticed that the ditch will drain away from the ocean and towards the interior, so as to prevent any rise in the seawater to flood the compound by backing up the drains. This will serve ideall for keeping the soil drained and stable and allow for less wear and tear on the buildings as the water, as it bubbles up from the watertable or from rain, is drained away for the compound.

This should keep the crew busy right up until it is time for the drydock and principal building to be completed. If necessary, Michael will have construted a series of row houses to house his employees/workers if they want to pay rent for it......or he could just include it in part of  the job benefits package and pay a slightly lower wage.

OCC:What are the principal building material used here and is there a difference bewteen those used by local folk and humans. On a provisional basis, temp structers can be built using the local's typical materials.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Magic Items*

Was the priestess every able to identiy the ruby earings, the pearl necklace and pearls, and the dagger?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry, busy night no chance to post. Did you ever get a reply from Rook?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Random Thought*

OCC: Was just really looking at your posts and the prices we have been discussing and I am getting the impressin Michael has been wasting money etc and that a little cash goes a hell of a long way right now. That makes it so much better for those treasure troves that have actual specie. If I am not mistaken, it seems that because of the plague etc, that there has been a semi reversion back to a barter economy as with so many deaths etc a lot of the excess earning power and daily cash flow dried up. As this seems to be the case, if Michael can gather some cash thru treasure hordes, he might be better off batering his wares at a substantial markup for other raw goods and or trade items. Currently as it stands, Michael would be in deep  had it not been for all the extra cash his cohorts brought to the cause as I could not spend all their money on equipment i liked and the cash influex of Captain Marin. That is why his interest in the Shark Men lair has been so peaked, he needs the cash if he is going to do anything but trade his way north from now on. The ship expenses are going to take a bit out of him at some 150gp a month in salary and proably 200gp a month in food stuffs not to mention other little incidentails. I know it does not sound like a lot but over six omnths your looking at some 2000gp which is a hell of a dent in his remaing liquid funds. Figure another 500 to 1000 in unforseen expenses and he is at the 3000 mark which is dam near half of his remaing funds. Either way he will win even with just trade goods, but it does as i see it make him more keen and wiling to take risks for a cash infusion so I will porably play him that way.....oh welll....more later


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Padar'Losin*

5th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Port of Tergere
Morning

Pandar'Losin

As we were preparing to set sail this monring, I was reminded of several issues that I failed to address with you before I left. Perhaps had I not been so rushed in preparing the Retribution and with other details, I could have spent more time discussing with you my plans and your responsibilites in regards to overseeing the construction of the shipyard and other facilities in Tergere. I can only ask your pardon, and hope that we may in time develope a profitable working relationship to the betterment of ourselves and the Island of Tergere.

First, I do wish to retain you as my factor on Tergere during my abscense, rather than the short term construcion oversight project that i initated along with the shipyard constrution project being undertaken by local companies. To this affect, I am offering a salary of 10gp per month for this postion and beg you to accept.

Next is my wishes in regards to the construction on my compound on Tergere. I have made arrangments with Mr. Durrein Willburn of the Farmer's and Miner's Trust on Axiopolis to recruit several dwarven stone masons to come to Terger and oversee the stone work on the buildings and the pier. It was made clear during my discussion with local contractors that they were only vaguely familar with this type of stone construction and as I do wish for a solidly built complet, I have hired local experts. Further, Mr. Willburn will make arrangments for quarred stone to be bought and sent to Tergere for construction purposes.

Further, I desire the compound to be built upon raised earth and wheras the intial idea was for a 10x10x10 sea wall surronding the compound I wish to increase the walls height to 15 feet. The drainage ditch which is to be set 10 feet from the base of the sea wall is to be 20 wide and 10 feet deep with lose stone and rubble at the bttm. The french drains are to be no larger than 18 inches in diamter that drain into it and are to be set at such a anglel so as to prevent flooding should the sea manage to invade the ditch during a storm. The lose earth generated from the excavations is to be piled and compacted in the center so that as from the gate the ground will rise some 10 feet to it's center if this is possible. I am total unfamilar with local drainage issues, so please consutl a local expert and insure that the entire compound drains itself from both ground water and rainfall.

The compound is to have it's roadways paved with stone and raised some 18 inches from the ground with a firm road bed. If it is possible, extend the road so as it links to the main road to down providing of course you get permission to do so from the local officials.

When this is completed, I wish you to begin excavations on the cellars and foundations of future buildings and when completed cover them with appropriate local materiasl so as to prevent standing water.

Should it facilitate worker moral and efficency, you are authoriszed to allow the workers to build temporary homes on the ground, using local material until such time as more permeante structrues are discussed as well as a mess hall. For that you will need to hire a cook and perhaps some additinal help. Furhter if by chance the workers bring the occaisonl family member to help on special projects or for the occasionaly meal, that is fine by me and I will rely upon your judgment not to all it to become abusive.

Finally, as this compound is to close to Mermaid's REst for my comfort and as I will hopefully be sending cargos their for storage while i trade my way north, you will need to hire guards for the compound. Ideally there will be at least 5 guards on duty at all time and you are authorized to hire them and allow for quarters for them and their familes within the compound. 

In closing, you will find a letter of designation, naming you as my factor with authorization to present invoices for payment to Mr.Willburn at Axiopolis. Please note, that in order to draw the monthly salaries of the employees, you will need to invoice them out. You are also authorized to keep on hand a petty cash fund of 25 gp to cover incidential expenses.


M. Storm

By my calculations it should take your team of 15 men working 8 hour shifts roughly 6 months to accomplish the this task.


----------



## Scotley

*Various Details*

Padar'Losin takes the commission to oversee the work and serve as factor. Drainage is a serious issue and will require considerable earthwork to produce a dry compound. The locals typically wooden platforms on stilts over the swamp and make the upper walls and roof with cane, rattan, palm fronds and thatch.

The ruby earing is functionally a +2 ring of protection. The dagger is more intersting, it is a Dagger of Entry which can be found in the Arms and Equipment Guide. The necklace seems to allow the wearer to communicate with the wearers of the pearl earings. The exact usage she hasn't quite figured out yet.


----------



## Scotley

*Troubled Waters*

The two Lizardman Rangers return to the ship. Chandar pulls a Lizardman up from the water by his jerkin blood and water pour off him. The Ranger is badly wounded, his arm nearly bitten off and the other has some lessor wounds as well. Nac'Losin runs to the wounded and quickly begins a prayer to her Godess, while clutching her holy symbol to her breast. The darkness seems to lessen as the power of her faith flows into the wounded Ranger. Motes of of light seem to play about the wound for a moment and with a sharp intake of breath from the man the wound seems mostly healed. Nac'Losin struggles to her feet and casts a lesser spell for the other man this time the results are much less dramatic, but the prayer is no less fervent. Men on deck begin to shout "Sharks!"  and point to fins around the ship. The less wounded man comes to speak with Michael, Chandar beside him. "Sir, we seem to have aroused the shark lair. I am sorry." He is panting with exertion, and looks ready to pass out. Clearly the swam as if all the devils of hell were after them to survive. "We located the village. It is around a dead coral reef quite deep about a quarter mile to starboard. They have some tunnels in the reef and have carefully planted fields of seaweed to shield themselves. Their are several sharks and a few men on on patrol. They have a few more dangerous underwater plants as traps at likely hides where someone trying to sneak in might pause. That is how we were discovered. A plant thing nearly got me and our scramble to get away caught the attention of a shark, we dispatched him, but his blood soon attracted the others and we had no choice but to flee. I would guess that whatever valuables they might have can be found in the tunnels on the reef. At least that seemed to be the focus of the guards and patrols. I regret we were not able to get closer or look inside."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with Sharks*

Michael will go over to the wonded rangers and give them a quick check. "You did all you could, it is appreciated"  As he returns to the quarterdeck he will call out "To Arms". Captain Chandar, assemble your Marines to repel boarders". "Lieutainat Cardossa see to the arming of your division with the heavy crossbows and assume postions on the quarterdeck and forecastle. Lets give this sharks a taste of our bolts" Continuing he will say "Lieutinat Impareell see to the arming of your division with long spears. Strike at those sharks as they get close to the Retribution or boarders as they emerge from the sea."  

As the crew is assembling at their stations etc, Michael will speak to Grond. "We may have an opportuity hear old friend thanks to your great strength. Load the forward catapult with all the blood and visceria you can find and start launching it out to sea away from the Retribution. This will keep the sharks occupied and hopefully in a frenzy as we sail towards the reef. I belive the shark men will attack soon and if they do so, I wish for them to do it without the aid of their pets. Only you can do this quickly Grond, see to it well and we may well carry the day quickly."

"Madame Nac'Losin, see to the wounded and get the below the deck"

"Master Availnor prepare to defend the entrace into the ships hold, I dont want any of those stinking fish men to damage our goods or harm the interior"

"Get that ballista into action and lets start sending these sharks to the bttm"

"Lieutiant Mangrum, you take the wheel and keeps us running straight and true to the reef. You have tactical control of the ship"

Michael  will then  go to the railing  and when he looks at the situation. Should the opportunity present itself he will lauch and eldrith blast at one of them. Time for the crew to see their Captain do something besides given orders.

ONce the ballista and crossbowman are up and running, they will begin peppering the sharks with their weapons.

OCC: Remember the crew was already semi prepared and weapons issued prior to our sialing into the waters.


----------



## Scotley

*Sharks!*

The men respond quickly and soon bolts are hitting the water. They don't appear to be having much effect on the sharks, but it does give them something to do. The balista is somewhat more effective and a roiling of water surrounding a recently fired upon target suggests that the sharks are more than willing to eat their own dead. A man cheers are he draws back a blooded spear having tagged a shark who foolishly got too close. You hear the straining of lines and the distinctive twang and thump of the catapult going into action. Some distance away a splash is seen. The ship heels over as Mangram makes for the reef without hualing in any canvas. The ship seems to glide over the water and a pleasantly cool spray falls on Michael at the railing. A thrill of the chase is on the men and they laugh and shout as they try to hit the sharks. A cheer goes up and Michael's eldritch blash strikes a nearby dorsal fin with a shower of sparks. The noisy clatter and popping sounds of the catapult being reloaded are clear even over the shouts and splash of the waves against the hull.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

Standing on the quarterdeck, Michael will call out "Good job lads, good job, that was a quick response time" Continuing he will say"Someone give me a count on the sharks, just count the fins so we can determine how many were dealing with" "Crossbowman, relooad and hold your fire for anything that comes out of the water at the ship"

"Mr Mangrun, slow us down a bit and keep us withing ballista range of those sharks, lets draw the sharkmen towards us as we eliminate their allies."

"Grond, Capatian Chandar, to the quarterdeck if you please" once they arrive Michael will ask for their thoughts. "Gentlemen, any idea how we can dispatch these sharks safley from a distance whiel they are occupied" Then looking at Grond Michael will say" You did exceedling well old friend, you bought us the time we needed, thank you"

"Shall we try to hit them while the swarm the top of the water with catapult fire or would that be ineffective."

While he is talking, Michael is contuing to throw his Eldritch Blast now due to range most likly transformed into Eldritch spear at the sharks. when he hits it is 4d6 worthof damage"


----------



## Scotley

The sharks back off a bit, but continue to circle the ship. Because of the range and the partial cover provided by the water the accuracy of your attacks is very low. You suspect that only two sharks have been killed with a couple wounded. The best count you can get is 12 to 15 sharks near the surface. The chum launched from the catapult distracted some for a while, but did not get all of them away. 

Your strategists arrive on the quarterdeck, but they don't have a better solution for attacking the sharks. Chandar notes that if his men enter the water the sharks will come close enough to be engaged effectively, but casualties could be high. Grond suggests that the shark men will wait until dark to attack the boat in order to have the advantage of their superior vision. No one wants to enter the water, but it may be the only way to resolve the fight. Chandar says if some of the men enter the water he could perhaps lead a small party into the village, while the sharks and Sahaugin are fighting around the boat after dark, but it will mean splitting the forces and leaving the ship in some jeopardy.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

Listensing to their opinions Michael will pause briefly then say" A brave offer Captain Chandar, but I will not risk any of you like that unless it be our only course of action."  

Mr Mangrum, steer us closer to the sharks and slow us down, lets engage them  by circling them while they lack their allies" 

LIeutiant Impareel, pour what ever will pass for chum close to the ship so we can cirlce it and attack the sharks as they go into a frenzy."

Lieutian Cardossa, see to the rigging of life lines fore and aft, I dont want anyone falling overboard because they misssteped"

Turning back to Chandar and Grond he will  continuie"Your right, they will hit us during the nightsometime, so we should prepare a warm recepetion for them, could you see to the rigging of cargo nets etc to hamper and entangle them as the swarm over the sides at us Grond?" "Captain Chandar, can you an your Marnies set the deck up for a fight that gives you the advantage?" "We should also see to the rigging of laterns high in the mast to give us light to fight by as well as the quarterdeck and forcastle, let's elimnate some of their advantage of sight"

"This will be a slow process gentlemen, a slow process but it is one I think we can win. Captain Chandar do you and Mr. Grond think you can use harpoons on the sharks so we can pull them closer, is it possible to lauch a harpoon from the ballista. If we hit we can pull it close tothe ship and kill it but we will need someone with great skill to man the ballista, do we have such a person on board?"

"After the division have completed their work have half of each division stand down to rest, this  may be a long night for us all"

"Master Grumbar, return to the galley and prepare what foods you can, I want the galley fires extinguised an hour after nightfall. Prepare to feed the men as best you can"

While issuing the order, Michael will continue to pepper the sharks. As the ships close we will attempt the ballista trick, and once the shark has been harpooned, we will pull him close to the ship using block and tackle. Once close the division with long spears will stab him to death...

OCC: Not the best plan i know, but Michael is unwilling to risk his crew at this point as they are as yet untried and unknown. Better to take a slow methodical approach and just wear them down.


----------



## Scotley

*Battle with the Sharks*

The steps you take seem to work for a moment, then the sharks are learning from their mistakes. When the ship slows and chum is put out a few sharks swim close and are slain or wounded, but just as quickly the scatter again. The harpoon trick works to bring down one big shark and then the beasts seem to stay deeper in the water as the fins are not seen within easy range of the ballista. These are no ordinary sharks, they must be advised by someone. An hour before dark as many men are resting or eating, a shark suddenly leaps across the bow of the ship high in the air. Such a leap is simply not possible without some sort of magical aid. The shark has a stout line of woven seaweed in its mouth. Another shark has the other end in its mouth. They swim forward dragging the line down the ship and off the bow. In the process they manage to pull down a crewman and two marines. One of the Marines lands in the netting intended to foul attackers later, but the other two vanish into the depths with screams of agony and fear. A roiling of the water suggests that sharks have them, but it is unsafe to shoot for fear of hitting the men.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

Michael will shout "Prepare for boarders, lets' be very carefull with these creatures." Crossbowmen to the mast" "Lookouts do you see and of the sharkmen in the water"

"Madame Nac'Losin can you help protect us from this foul magic"

Captain Chandar, Grond see to the marine"


If it is possible and the sharks have not killed them, Michael will dive into the water to the nearest one, grab hold and then use flee the scene to dimension door him and the crew member he is carrying back to the ship, leaving a major image behind of him holding the crew member for the sharks to attack"

Hopefully this will work.

Then Michael will tell Grond to get the tribal leaders body out from it's pickling barrell."Lets enrage them so they lauch their attact prematurely. "Grond tie him to the mast and slowly start cutting off pieces of him and throwming them to the sharks swarming after us"


----------



## Scotley

*Sharks!*

Acting quickly, Michael jumps into the sea and attempts to grab one of the crewmen swept overboard by the shark. 

OOC: Make a jump check and a grapple check. 

OOC: I'll be in training all day and won't post again until evening.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

5th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
At Sea
1 hour before sunset
As he is shouting the orders, Michael runs to the railing and jumps into a clean (Michael ormrolls _1d20 + 3_, getting *[10,3] = (13) ) into the sea. Moving to the overboard crew memeber he attempts to grab hold..*Michael Stormrolls *1d20 + 4**, getting **[9,4] = (13).....*

*OCC:Looks like he was not built to do the flashy things lol thanks to invisible castle..oh well, it will be a noble attempt and one rememberd by the crew.*


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

5th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
At Sea
1 hour before sunset
As he is shouting the orders, Michael runs to the railing and jumps into a clean (Michael ormrolls _1d20 + 3_, getting *[10,3] = (13) ) into the sea. Moving to the overboard crew memeber he attempts to grab hold..*Michael Stormrolls *1d20 + 4**, getting **[9,4] = (13).....*

*OCC:Looks like he was not built to do the flashy things lol thanks to invisible castle..oh well, it will be a noble attempt and one rememberd by the crew.*


----------



## Scotley

*Sharks!*

Michael's dive falls short of the crewman and as he swims to the toadman a pair of sharks try to bites (1d20+7=19, 1d20+7=24) him. One suceeds in sinking (1d8+4=5) its teeth into his leg. Michael makes a grab for the stuggling toadman, but his hand just misses. 

OOC: Make another grapple check and a swim check.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

Continuing towards the toad man despite his injury Michael siwms _1d20 + 3_, getting *[10,3] = (13) and reaches out towards the toad man (*_1d20 + 4_, getting*[4,4] = (8) in his attempt to grab him. As he nears the toad man, Michael will yell, "Take my hand, Reach for my hand and help me save you".*


----------



## Scotley

*Sharks!*

Michael struggles to reach the fallen crewman, but the sharks are making it difficult. He is unable get to him or grab on. The sharks continue to attack as Michael shouts for the toad man to reach for him.


----------



## Scotley

*Sharks!*

The sharks swarm in to attack (1d20+7=8, 1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=16, 1d20+7=24) both of you, but by some miracle only Michael is hit as the other three sharks fail sinking their into only water. The bite (1d8+4=7) is painful and blood spills from Micheal's shoulder into the water. The crewman grabs (1d20+3=16) despirately and just catches Michael's outstreched hand.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

As the crew man grabs MIchael's Hand, Michael will wrap him in an embrace as best he can givent the damaged shoudler and "Flee the scene" which will leave an image of him bleeding in the water while he dimenson doors to the deck of the "Retribution" Once back on deck, he will release the crewman and shout "Quick while they are distracted, try to get a line to our other crew member". Hobbling onto the railing overlooking the swarming sharks, Michael will extend his scense and see if he can detect magic  and see if he can determne if the sharks have any magic about them or even better yet mabye get a fix on the person directing them.

Regardless, he will contiue to instruct the crew to target the sharks as best they can.


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds the feel of the deck beneth his feet most reasuring. He heart is pumping hard with the exersion of the effort he just made. A line goes out as requested, but it was already too late for the other crewman. Nac'Losin begins to call on her magic and heal the Toadman. Next she turns to Michael and rips open his shirt. Warm blood runs down his chest and leg. Her fingers are cool and dry against his skin. She begins to chant once more in the strange language of her people and their religion. The holy symbol is clutched in her hand. A feeling of warmth courses through the shoulder and down the leg. A soft glow covers the wounds for a moment, and then fades to reveal healthy pink flesh were an instant before it was torn and bloody. Nac'Losin takes in a deep breath and sighs it back out then rises. 

Michael turns his attention once more to the crew and their attack on the shark. They had a couple of good rounds as the sharks swarmed the image in the water. At least 3 sharks were killed and perhaps more wounded. The detect magic doesn't reveal anything within range.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

"Dam it, they now owe me blood debit, I will kill ever shark man I see and the name of "Retribution" will cause all sea scum to shudder" "Captain Chandar, Grond, "NO QUARTER"

Turing to the priestess MIchael will say "Pardon me , Nac'Losin, I thank you for you healing"

"Gentlemen, it's time to take the battle to them" "Captain Chandar, prepare your strike team"

"Grond, old friend, it's time to unveil another little suprise for our friends...Go an put on your special boots" 

Lieutian Guissepp prepare our largest cargo nets with weights along their edges and ropes to pull them in, I wish for two to be tied together forming one long wieght"...

When Grond returns, Michael will quietly take him aside and say "When the sharks get within striking range and there are at least three together I want you to run out over the top of them pulling the net behind you so as to engulk them..i dont wish for you to endager yourself i want you to stay high enough to get them all and yet remain save.

We will then lay out the nets, along the railing, so as Grond runs away from the ship, they are pulled behind him....we may only get oneor two as a end result, but that is one or two we dont have to deal with"

It is taking some time, but we are winning the battle, and Michael will say that to the men. Leaving the quarter deck in the hands of Mangrum, Michael will walk the deck proper encouragin the men and tellin them to be steady. He will also call for the distrubution of sunrods to all officers and dividsion leaders for use."

Finally, he will ask who is the most expert of archers on board the crew"


----------



## Scotley

*Sharks*

Grond nods, clearly pleased that you are giving him a chance to do something about the sharks. He goes to gather his boots and the nets. Sun rods are passed. Calmen, one of the Lizardman rangers, the one wounded badly earlier steps forward as the best archer. He carries a brace of heavy crossbows as well as a hand crossbow straped to his forearm.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

Michael will step up to the ranger and hand him 5 quarrels (alchemist arrows). "Use these on the foul beast and let's see if we cant get a reaction. (Besides doing the normal damage of the quarrel, the inject alchemsist fire into the subject causing 1d6 worth of additional damage) Please note that they only have 25 of these items aboard the ship.

"When he starts lighting them up Grond, lauch your attack and hopefully the combined different attacks will make a difference"  Mr. Mangrum, prepare your watch to repeal boarders, we may have company before long."

"Mr. Cardossa, untie that shark mans carcus and bring it to the quarter deck"

"Captain Chandar, is your strike team prepared"


----------



## Scotley

Calmen grins wickedly at the prospect of lighting up the sharks that so recently nearly devoured him. He goes to the rail and takes careful aim. Chandar replies with surprising military crispness. "Strike Team Ready Sir", hearing this Mr. Mangram tries to emulate him. "Prepared to repel boarders Sir."  The body of the shark man leader is brought on deck. Grond takes up a position to begin his run.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

"Captain Chandar, while we are engaging their shark allies you are to slip over the other side and begin a spoiling raid on the Sharkmen. Be careful and do not overextend and if may be more advantageous for you to set an ambush point as I am sure they will soon be on their way towads us, however the command is YOURS, do the best you can"

Lietutiant Mangrum, we will fight in three's, two long spears and a short range weapon in case they penetrate the spears reach."

"Lieutian Imparell and Master Grumbar  and all auxillaries are to defend the staircases"


"Calmen wait to the get well within rage as we draw them in, then light them up. Grond when he has sown confusion among them, make your run"

Are we ready then gentlemen?

If there are no questions, Michael and Guiesspiee will lift the body of the shark man into a dangling postion and beging to hack pieces of his body off and throw them into the sea. Additionaly they will be doing various rude and uncivlizied things to it in an attempt to enrage the sharkmen and sharks into attacking."


----------



## Scotley

*Sharks*

As predicted the presentation and dismemberment of the Sahaugin leader's body draws the sharks in closer. Whether they are enraged by you actions or merely eager to eat the bloody meat in the water you don't know. Calmen has his crossbows loaded and ready. When they get in close he snaps off a shot from each and soon has a third bolt in the air. As he feverishly works the mechanism to reload, Grond begins his effort. A shark leaps in the air as the flame of alchemist's fire bleches from a wound in its side. Grond runs as fast as he can, but as the nets begin to get wet and heavier he slows. Once he entangles a couple of sharks his great strength is taxed. As they begin to stuggle he slows even further. He is moving back toward the ship now, but making only laborously slow progress. Other sharks begin to swim toward him. The appearance of their fins behind him brings a salvo of bolts, arrows and a ballista missile, but a couple of fins continue forward and are right on his heels making it difficult for people on the ship to shoot because Grond is now moving directly at the boat and thus shielding the pursuing sharks.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

Seeing Grond struggling Michael will shout, "Quick Lads,  start pulling on the ropes so we can help our friend". The nets were already prerigged for this. Michael will throw an eldritch blast at one of the sharks closet to Grond, Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[8,9] = (17) if it hits it does*Michael Stormrolls *4d6**, getting **[5,4,6,5] = (20).*


----------



## Scotley

*Sharks!*

Michael calls for the men to haul the lines. At this Chandar and his men begin to slip over the other side of the ship. Michael tosses his blast, but between avoiding hitting Grond and the protection of the water his throw is off a bit to the left, but the splash of the blast hitting the water seems to distract the shark just as it would have taken a bite out of Grond. He gains a few more steps and his speed increases as the weight is taken up by the men on deck. A couple of sharks snap out of the water nipping at his heels, but the sudden increase in speed foils their attack the moment.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

"Thats it men, heave, heave. Stand by to secure the netting and dispatch those sharks." "Crossbowmen, keep an eye out for for boarders" "Come on Grond, you have it, just a few more seconds man and you have done it. Come on"  Michael will then let fly with one more blast at the sharks trailing Grond. Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[14,9] = (23) and doing *Michael Stormrolls *4d6**, getting **[6,1,5,6] = (18). As he let's fly with his blast Michael will continue to yell encouragment to his crew and to Grond in particular.*


----------



## Scotley

*Sharks!*

The men pull with great effort and Michael can see Grond's chest heaving as he struggles forward. The blast strikes a shark and its fin vanishes from the surface behind Grond, though whether it is dead or simply retreating to safer depths you cannot say. After another harrowing round Grond makes the deck. The shark slaying begins in ernest and soon the ship is surrounded by a ring of blood and gore. In less than a minute it is over. No shark is visible on the surface and no attack from Sahaugin comes. A minute passes and the sea remains as calm and still as a bathtub. Another minute passes and still nothing happens. There is no sign of Chandar and his men. Nac'Losin stands by the mast holy symbol in hand and a prayer on her lips.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

As the men pause and catch their breath, Michael will move to Grond. "Rest for a few moments, then prepare to defend against boarders. I do not know when they may attack but I feel it is soon, I fear that only our healers faith is keeping them at bay, so hurry. You will be needed to defend the ship and lead the crew as now we have no marines."

"Guiessippe, see to the lighting of the laterns, i want some light about the ship, it will soond be dark" "Mr Mangrum see to the quarterdeck. Mr Imparell, prepare to defend teh forecastle"

"Good job lads, Good job but i fear it is not over. Rest if you can, but I fear boaders will strike soon so be alert."

"Grumbar, if you could, have your helpers start handing out some for the crew to nourish themselves on and if possible fix a few pots of cofee."

"Lads dont worry, when this is all over we shall have something much stronger than coffee to wet our throats with"

Michael will then make his rounds of the ship, checking on the laterns and defensive placements. The tribal chiefs body is stll hanging in view of the water.


----------



## Scotley

Everyone continues to gaze tensely at the water. Suddenly a sound of splashing is heard off the port quarter. A couple of men loose bolts as heads appear in the water. A shout from the water is heard, "Stand down, Hold your fire, its the Marines!"  Magram and Imparell shout their men down, "Cease fire, cease fire help those men aboard!" The lizard men Marines are hauled aboard along with some weapons, boxes, chests and bags brought up from below. Chandar steps forward dripping and panting. "We did well sir. The 'village' and what I took to be the Chief's lair were all but undefended. There were a few old and young huddled together in tunnels in the coral, but we ignored them and slew a few guards and sharks. The bulk of the people must have been out of the village proper preparing their attack. We only saw a handful of Sahaugin combatants and we slew most of them. We each grabbed a load of anything that looked valuable and made for the surface. I would guess that they will either attack any moment or are now standing guard over what's left of their hoard." He extends a massive hand, "I took this off one of the guards." In his hand is a pearl earring that seems to match the necklace. It could be one of the missing ones.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

"Welcome Back Captain Chandar, I see you were succesfull" "Do you think it is worth another raid ?"

"Mr. Mangrum, have your division prepare to make sail and remove us from this place until we can take counsel"

"Mr. Imparell, continue to  have your division stand to arms"

"Grond secure the cargo with the help of all  Mr. Cardossa and the auxillaries."

"Captain Chandar, have your marines stand too until we have some distance bewteen us and the lair" 

As he is handed the pearl earing, Michael will pause as if thunderstruck. "Guiessippe, stop what your doing and go bring me that pearl necklace"  "Quickly, now this may be another turn of events in our favor"

Assuming that he returns quickly and before any attack, Michael will place the necklance around his neck. "Mr. Mangrum you have operational control" "Captain Chandar take charge of our defenses, I may be distracted for a bit"

Michael will then begin to finger each pearl on the necklance  and concertrate on it. 
Michael will use his warlcok abilty ecive Item and make a Use Magic item roll
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +15_, getting *[5,15] = (20)*pearl necklance

Thank goodness for decive item lol..


----------



## Scotley

*Sharks.*

Chandar shakes his head, "There was more in the chamber that we could not carry. We were running out of air, so might not have gotten the best of it even. However, we were lucky. If we return they may be alert or they may attack the ship while we are below. We have a huge victory here, we slew many sharks a few Sahaugin and took a prize from them, for the loss of only one man. I'd say we sail on and celebrate a heroic victory." 

Gusseppi goes to find the necklace. 

More later...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle with the Sharks*

"I agree for now"..."Full sail Mr. Magrum, set a course for Mermaids Rest"

"Grumbar, you may light your fires in one hour, and see about preparing a hot dinner for us all"

"Grond, when you have finished, please come and see me"


----------



## Scotley

*To Mermaid's Rest*

The ship heels over somewhat as the sails catch the wind and helm is turned. Michael takes the pearls and necklace from Gusseppi and tries to coax the magic within them into functioning. The necklace begins to glow with a cool inner light. 

OOC: Now that the magic seems to be working what does Michael try to do with it?


----------



## J. Alexander

*To Mermaids Rest*

Before he contiunes with the peals, Michael will turn towards Guiesspee and say "Guiesspiee, please see that i am not troubled here on the quarterdeck until the officer's meeting, and please pass the word to the officers that we will meet in two hours. Ask Grumbar if he can have something decent for us by that time. Also ask Grond if he will go around and inspect the ship and the weapons. This may not be over, but i hope it is"

Also please ask the priestess and Captain Chandar if they will examine our new cargo for traps or other unpleseant suprises then have Grond make and inventory of what we acquired so we can discuss it at the meeting.

"Furtther infrom Mr. Mangrum that at least one division is to stand to quarters for the next three hours. We will make it up to the men later, but it is best to be prepared"

Michael will then direct his thoughts at the inner light of the necklace. Slowly he will will the light to connect to the earing in his hand by placing his hand on the correspoding pearl marked with a fish symbol. As he wills it to conncect he will be in a listening mode or if possible an evasedrooping mode"

OCC: I will proably be out for the rest of the day, so you have plenty of time to get everything listed .......hope your having a good day.


----------



## Scotley

The men go to attend to their tasks. There is some elation at the sucess of the mission and you can see the men looking at the collection of spoils piled on the foredeck and mentally calculating a posible share. 

As Michael works with the pearls he finds that by consentrating on a given pearl on the string he can bring the light to a matching loose pearl earring. Once he does this he hears a soft whisling sound coming from both the necklace and the earring in question. It seems to grow louder as they are brought close together, but if he extends the necklace in one hand and the pearl in the other the sound fades. He finds that he can only make one pearl glow at a time, but with a few minutes practice he can switch very quickly between them. Nac'Losin returns to the quarter deck and watches for a moment then asks for one of the glowing pearls. She takes it across the quarterdeck and whispers with it close to her ear. The sound of her voice comes from the corresponding pearl on the necklace with only a slight watery distortion. When Michael speaks, she reports that she can hear him.


----------



## Scotley

*The spoils*

Nac’Losin hands over a piece of paper with a list of the goods brought up from the sea. It is written is a very thin spidery hand that you assume is Nac’Losin’s, a little squinting is required to make it all out, but in the end it is readable. "I didn’t find any curses and we couldn’t locate any traps on the goods. Unfortunately, one small case might have contained some magical potions, but the bottles were apparently long smashed and I could no longer detect more than a lingering hint of magic on them. As you’ll see from the list we did get a couple of magic items and once things calm down we should be able to spend the time to determine their power." 

The List:

Two cases of a fine vintage sparkling wine from the Western Reach 150 gp each

A case of alchemist’s frost (6 flasks) 

A bronze leaping fish some 4 feet long, containing a tube so that it can serve as a fountain. It is enameled beautifully and seems to shimmer in the light. A mark on tale fin suggests that it was cast and painted by a renowned artist of some 200 years ago named Donatelli Muti. His work graces museums and the finest private collections. 5000 gp

MW Disk Heavy Crossbow (Exotic) with a dozen brass disks in a leather belt case. Also known as a ‘Sail-Splitter’ this is a special heavy crossbow that fires a sharp bladed metal disk 4” in diameter. The crossbow spins the disk at a high rate of speed as it fires. While less effective and of much shorter range than a traditional bolt for most uses, it can be very effective at slicing through ropes, rigging and sails. It does double damage against those targets. It is a popular weapon of pirates and raiders as it can be used to slow a ship by damaging sails and rigging. 

Damage* 1d8 Range** 60’ critical  19-20/x2 slashing weight 10lbs. 120gp (+300 for masterwork) 

*Damage is doubled against targets that may be sliced such as cloth, rope, netting, and straps. 
**Because the disk catches more wind than a standard bolt, any penalties for firing in high winds are doubled. 

A set of commemorative plates celebrating the crowning of 8 of the last 10 Emperors and 5 Dwarven Kings. A wax sealed stoppered ivory scroll case contains programs, napkins, letters of invitation and other ephemera from those events. 2000 gp

An antique set of ornate bronze plate armor decorated with a bird motif. 600 gp.

3 small chests of coins with a total value of 4000 gp 

A magic wand

An elaborate magical crown of enameled fish scales, beaten silver and pearls.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Loot*

Michael will practice with the earrings for a few more minutes then thank the priestess for her help. Taking the list, he will give it a quick glance. Raising and eyebrow he will look at her and say "it seems as if our underwater friends had a varitey of taste" 

"See to the securing of those special items in my cabin please as well as the valuables. We will need to discuss it's dissipation a little later" he will say to Grond" "Store teh weapons in the armory please"

Finishing with the pearls and neckalce he will secure them once again and head to his cabin to clean up and rest a bit before the dinner.

Giving that is has proably been a tiring day, Michael will just relax for a bit until it is time for dinner"


----------



## Scotley

*To Mermaid's Rest*

Nac'Losin nods, "I guess they took an odd mix off the ships they raided." 

As the treasure is being gathered and taken below there is a grumbling among the crew. While it is not customary to divy the treasure right after a raid, they seem displeased that it will be taken away. Perhaps they don't entirely trust this new captain, despite his obvious bravery and success.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crew*

As he is preparing to retire to his cabin and overhearing the low rumblings of the crew, Michael will step to the railing of the quarterdeck and say. "Gentlemen, we have done well, Madame Nac'Losin has prepared an inventory list which is most impressive. When we are well away from the Shark Men's Lair, say tomorrow morning, we will bring it out again for all of you to see and enjoy before securing it in a more permeant fashion. Personally I have always felt that gold gleamed better in the light of day than by the light of a latern (it is dark afterall) and wish for you to see what your bravery has won in full light of the sun so you can enjoy it more and savory a nights sleep dreaming of the riches to  be handled tomorroww."

"But first we must see to leaving the area and remaing on our guard for a bit.  any who wish may look at the inventory list tonight when you have time from your duties"

And Last, enjoy the dinner Master Avilnor has pepared, It is a rushed job but it iwll be no doubt be good. Tomorrow or perphaps the next day will shall have a feast in honor of our fallen crewmate"

Turning to Mr Mangrum he will say, Dinner in a little over an hour in my cabin please. We need to discuss these events in more detail."  Michael will then go to his cabin.

Once in his cabin, he will summon Guiessppiee and ask him to make his way among the crew and stand so as he can hear the odd comment. We do not need a mutniey at this time by all means but we may have to prepare for one.


----------



## Scotley

*To Mermaid's Rest*

No one protests further as Michael makes his way below. Gusseppi makes his way among the crew and says that they are generally pleased with their success. The way Michael dove in to save a crewman certainly impressed them. A few of the men are a little worried that the spoils may not be divided as generously as promised. This is not an uncommon thought among the crew of any ship, but especially one with a new captain. 

Dinner arrives on time. Grumbar has a previously unsuspected sense of irony. The meal starts with a shark fin soup. It is excellent. The second course is pork dumplings wraped in cabbage leaves and served with a piquant sauce. Mr. Mangram is in attendance.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

SEeing that Nac'Losin and Chandar are not present, he will ask Guiessepp to go get them. I am assuming Grond is present, if he is not he will be invited also as that was Michaels intent with the offer of dinner earlier ,

"Mr. Mangrum, if you dont mind, we will wait for the others to assemble. Before they arrive I would like to commend you on your behavior and actions during they were both comptent and brave and you handled the ship in a very professional way"

Michael will also make sure Grumbar has prepared enoouhg food. Michael did say officers and was expecting to feed several other individuals.


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Mess*

There is plenty of food. The others begin to arrive almost immediately and take their places. Everyone seems to be in a pleasant mood after the day's success. Mr. Mangram accepts the complement with a bow of the head. "Thank you sir. The men were inspired by your own bravery and coolness under fire."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dinner*

Michael will greet his guests and thank them for coming. When all have been seated Michael will take his seat and say. "It looks as if Master Avilnor has outdone himself whith such short notice. I fear my waiste line may expand faster than the ship's profits" Smiling and turning to a more serious tone he will contiune "It is not my usual custom to discuss business while eating but only after the dinner has been completed, but I fear we have all had a long day and do not wish to linger into the wee hours discussing todays events when we could be abed. So if there is no objection, i propose we dispense with that custom for tonight and have our conversation during our meal. Are there any objections?"  Hopefully there will be none and Michael will contiue.

"As tradition dictates I would like to start our conversation with the most junior officer present given his impression of what went right and what went wrond as well as general observations then move onto the next junior officer etc. Thus the order would be, Mr. Cardossa, Captain Chandar, Mr. Mangrum, Grond then Myself. Madame Nac'Losin shall go last and offer us her insight into the matter as well"

"After that there are a few details i wish to discuss with you in regards to our recently acquired  profits. Then we shall dismiss and have a day to think about what has been said and discussed then we shall meet again to see what conculusions we can reach"

So shall we begin?


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Mess*

Gusseppi chokes down a dumpling, somewhat startled to be next. He recovers quickly. "Well we did quite good didn't we? I was troubled by the loss of a man, but given how many we dispatched and the profit reaped I think it was a fine day. Our sucess is obvious. I know some people are concerned about the rewards and how they will be given out, but once they get them I think the mood will change. As for what we did wrong, we underestimated the defenses of the Sahaugin village, but we did send scouts, so I don't know what else we could have done. I don't know that much about magic could we have scryed on them? The shark with the rope was a big surprise. I never heard of such a thing. I don't think we could have anticipated that, but perhaps we could rig up a stop of some sort so a rope couldn't slide all the way down. Perhaps having some axes on deck for cutting ropes would help? They'd be good if someone tried to board us too wouldn't they?" He raises a glass, "I must offer a toast to our captain for bravely going into the water to save a man. I also toast Chandar and his Marines for their successful raid, Mr. Mangram and his crew for their handling of the boat and stalwart defense against the sharks, and to Nac'Losin for her healing gifts and wisdom."


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Mess*

As Michael turns to Chandar he has a realization. The furniture is sized for humans. Both Chandar and to a lessor extent Grond are crammed into chairs much too small at a table really too low. Next Chandar speaks, "Thank you Mr. Cardossa for your kind words. I'll follow your form and speak first to our successes. We had only a few casualties, but the loss of life is most regretable. Without the efforts of Captain Storm and Priestess Nac'Losin the loss would have been much greater. I am generally pleased with the treasure brought up from the village. There was more, but I do not think another raid would be wise. We took most of the coins and the most portable items. We didn't have time to go through everything before we brought it up. I do regret that two of my men found wine to be the most desirable item to bring up, we might have gotten more value from something else, but I suspect those two were the sort to drink their share anyway. Good fighters, but fond of the bottle you know. As Mr. Cardossa said the defenses were stong. The deadly sea life they had cultivated was beyond my men's experience. My men fought well down below. I think had we gone in against the sharks we could have bested them, but we might have been to winded for the deep dive to the village." Chandar does not offer a toast and only took a sip of wine at the Gusseppi's toast, appearently not yet having acquired a taste for it. Instead he says, "I salute you all and your brave men. It is an honor to be part of the team."


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Mess*

Mr. Mangram nods to Chandar, "Thank you sir, your troops are as fine as I've ever seen." He takes a drink as he prepares to speak, wiping his lips on a napkin he begins, "We were successful today and commend you all for the fine job that you did, but I am not as pleased with our success as some others. I think we could have done much better. She's a fine boat, but better equiped for speed than attack. I realize that the facilities at Tregere were limited and we also had limited time for refitting, but I'd like to see us add more ballistas and perhaps even something heavier. Also, the men did a fair job, but they haven't really had a chance to be polished into a team. Chandar had more time to work his people on combat and teamwork, while my men were engaged in the refit. I'd like a chance to do more drilling and training. I agree with Mr. Cardossa that we could better prepare the ship for various contingencies as well. All that said, under the circumstances we did quite well."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Officers Dinner*

5th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
At Sea
3 hours after sunset

Michael will listen to Guiesspee, Chandar and Mangrums comments. When mangrum has finished, he will say "Yes indeed we did learn a lot about our ship and ourselves during the engagement." Turning to Grond and Chandar he will say "Gentlemen, I am sorry for the seating accomodations, I have just realized you must be very uncomortable. Please feel free to make yourselfs as comfortable as possible even if it means sitting sideways to accomodate your height. In the future, I will try to make better arrangements for you"

As Grond has remained silent, Michael will take his turn.

"All that has been said makes perfect sense. We do need to see about further training and perhaps some more aramment and equipment for the "Retribution" and that can only be remedyed in time and our making ports of call where we can obtain then necessary equipments.
Perhaps in the next few days, Mr. Mangrum and Captain Chandar can draw up a wish list of what we need to add in consultation with the other officers and even the crew. They may well indeed have some ideas that may not occur to us that could prove valuable. Off the top of my head, I would suggest pehaprs two additional ballistas and maybe one or two swivel guns or prehaps grenade lauchers depending on what we can acquire."

One point that Mr. Mangrum made that i think we should all keep in mind is his observation about out speed. I think we should prepare our arament and our attack plans using that speed and train the crew in distance attacks if possible, to hit and run, hit and run, hit and run until we wear our opponets down, much like we did with the sharks, until we release Captain Chandar and his strike team upon them. We should increase our marines their maximuve as soon as can, depending on the quality of recruits we find and that pass Captain Chandars inspection"

"Captain Chandar is right, another raid is unwise, and I will order no such raid at this time. We need time to train the crew  and time to arm the ship. Now that we know the location, we can hit it again upon our return if we so decide it"

"As to magical protections and scrying devices, they indeed need to be worked upon. Perhaps in time we can build such defencse with Nac'Losin help and the help of a Ship's Mage when we can recruit one. That recuitment is perhaps one of our most pressing recruitment problems. Also in that respect, I will ask Madame Nac"losin to help stock our sick bay wiht more potions and magiacl healing items that we currently do not possess so as not to tax her and impose upon her skills when they may be desperatley needed to help ward the ship"

"Further, I would ask her to head up a small working group to discuss what magical protections may be feasiable and to list those protections the officers and crew may have experienced or heard about so as to make this a safer and healther ship"

Assuming that dinner is somewhat finished at this point, Michael will offer a cigar to everyone and ask if they would like to step to the quarterdeck and stretch their legs while we continur the conservaion. "I have but a few more points to make before I shall leave the floor to Madame Nac'Losin and feel we may enjoy the fresh air somewhat than the air of this stuffy cabin"

Once that deceions has been made, Michael will continue with hie points.

"I know the crew is very much concered about the treasure and it's division. The crew signed on for an 8th month salaried conttact with the final payment of 1/2 of the crew share to be divided among them upon the completion of the contract. Given our good fortune in today's raid, I feel that  this may prove to be unfair to them. In the next few weeks, we shall dicuss this matter in depth and will ask for the crews input. The hard decsion that lies before them is if they wish to void the current contract and it's ending in 8 months and their passage home or their decision in 6 months to join the crew. If the contract is voided, then they must be willing to accpet just a small allowance for personal expenses until such time as crew shares can be apportioned and distributed. Hopefull this can be as often as once a month but could well be once every quarter. Should they delay the decsion till the six month mark then they will lose their right to a full crew share.  Then there are all the obilgations etc that they must be willing to sign onto should they become crew members. As this is a weighty deceions it must be up to each individual to choose his course. However, regardelss of their choice, a bonus will be paid to each crew member which shall be determined at the time of their seperation and I will rely upon the input of the ships councilers in fixing the amount of that bonus. As of this moment, based upon the cash recently acquired it should at least be in the range of 25gp per crew member and may well go up depending upon the amount realized from the sale of the odd goods as well as how successful the sale of the cargo acquired by me is.

Finally, I need assistance in the customs of how we should deal with the death of one of our own. Of course his family will immediately recive the full value of his contract and the payment of his crew share when it becomes due. What I am unsure of is if the ship owes his family a wereguild or blood price for his death and what commermative services may be necessary for him. any help would be deeply appreciated in this regard.

Turning to the Nac'Losin he will say, "your thoughts Madame"


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Mess*

OOC: Sorry, I don't know what happened to Grond's comments. I posted them. He didn't have much to add other than a willingness to help with the training of the crew. 

As you move on deck everyone takes a cigar. Gusseppi looks a little green, but it trying to look mature. Nac'Losin draws heavily on her cigar and sighs with pleasure. "I don't profess any great knowledge of protective or offensive magic. The Godess is most wise and her follower are taught to focus on counseling and healing. Be that as it may, I will make a study of such things when the resources are available. I have already been asked by the lost crewman's friends to perform the traditional rites of our faith. These are simple envolving a short ceremony of traditional songs and chants at sunset tomorrow. If we can have your permission Captain? 

Afterward, it you wish to have a more traditional seaman's burial at sea that would be a good way to bring some unity to the crew. I fear our traditional rites will leave those of other races feeling left out. 

As to the crew's shares, I think giving them a bonus now with an understanding that the bulk of their share must wait until the end on the contract will be the safest course. I do not thing it sets a good precident to renegotiate contracts whenever something happens. They made a deal and should honor it. However, it never hurts for the Captain to show his generousity and appreciation after a great success."


----------



## J. Alexander

*A Decesion.*

Michael will take a puff on his cigar after she finishes and remain silent. The afte about thirty seconds he will walk to the railing of the quarterdeck and look out at the sea and take a few minutes thinking while he smokes. He will then walk back to the assembled officers.

"You are correct, contracts should not be renogigated excpet at the utmost need. I was merely outling possible courses of action. Inform the crew that the contract stands as agreed to. You may also inform them that they will receive a cash bonus of 25 gp per crew member at the first port of call after Mermaid's Rest. I have no desire to turn them lose there with a pocket full of gold. Also inform them that should our luck continue and they perform as well as they have so far then and additional bonuse in the amount of 100 gp per crew member may well be theirs at the conclusion of our contract. This is of course in addition to their hopefully sizable crew share.

"In regards to the funeral, we shall bury him after their services at sea, and will hold a feast in his memory as well as toast our good fortune made in part possible by his sacrafice. We should espress our sorrow but we shall end it as it should be with a celebratio of life and of what the future may bring. Tell the crew that for tomorrow night only, the ships rule on alcohol will be relaxed and all those not on duty may indulge in moderate portions in the ships store of ale/beer."

"If there is not other questions or problems, then why do we not all get a good nights sleep. Mr. Mangrum would you please inform Mr. Imparel of our discussion and inform him that at the next meeting he shall be in attendace while Mr. Cardoss overlooks the ship."

"Good night"

As he goes back down towards his cabin he will pause at the ladder and say "Grond, if you would not mind, please have breakfeast with me in the morning. I would offer a night cap and discussion tonight b ut I know I am tired and would wager you are also very tired. So if you dontmind, let's wait till the morning"

Michael will then go to his cabin and hopefully get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Scotley

*Night on the Retribution*

Michael returns to his cabin to find Nac'Losin waiting out side his door with a heavily swathed lizard woman. No flesh shows beneth her garments and veils. "Captain, I have been remiss in introducing Fa'Duatha, my acolyte. She is still in vows of silence, but I thought you should be introduced to her."  The tall lizardwoman bows deeply with a rustle of fabric. "She is a very promising student and has more of a gift for items of power than I. She should be a part of our counsels on magical defenses. Thus far she has remained in her cabin, but with your permission I would like to take her on the quarterdeck for some air."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Fa'Duatha*

Michael will bow to the young toad woman and say " It is a pleasure to meet you Madame"
Then addressing Nac'Losin he will continue "Certainly Madame, she may take the air on the quarterdeck whenever she wishes" Looking at the figure in the heavy clothing, Michael will attempt to penetrate disguise. Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 5_, getting *[6,5] = (11).*

*Next he will try to sense motive on Nac'Losin request.*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 6_, getting *[19,6] = (25)*

*Then Michael will attempt to search his memory and knowledge of religion to see if he has heard of this vow of silence etc being common among this religion.*
Michael stormrolls _1d20 + 4_, getting *[18,4] = (22)*

*While he is doing this, Michale will continue with his conversation.*
*"I am so very pleased that you are willing to help in the ships magical defenses and preparations Fa'Duatha. I fear there may come a time when we will need such magic.*
*Perhaps tomorrow after lunch we can discuss my thoughts on the matter with you in order to give you an idea as to my basic concepts?"*

*"At that time, If you are so willing, perhaps we can examine also the items of power we discoverd during our little raid"*

*If there are no other significant comments etc. Michael will then enter his cabin.*


----------



## J. Alexander

*In the cabin*

When he enters the cabin, Michael will use a detect magic on the objects acquired in the raid.

He will take the wand up and try to use his deceive magic item on it.
Michael stormrolls _1d20 + 15_, getting *[4,15] = (19)*

Next he will use it on the crown.
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 15_, getting *[11,15] = (26)*

OCC: I love this ability .....

Should nothing other than information happen, Michael will then turn in for the night, Leaving instructions for him to be awakend at 7ish.


----------



## Scotley

*Fa'Duatha*

Fa'Duatha is a lizard woman rather than a toad woman. There is clearly something up here, something they are not revealing, but it is unclear what they are up to. The deception doesn't really seem aimed at Michael. You know very little about their religion, but vows of silence and other rites of sufferage are common for acolytes. She bows again at Michael's suggestion that she will help with magic.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Breakfeast with Grond*

6th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Enroute to Mermaids Rest


After Michael awakes and refreshes himself for the morning. As  he begins to shave he has a thought and begins to let a goattee grow. Further as he is changing into fresh clothing, he will change the apperance of his chain shirt to that of a rich choclate brown with gold piping. On the chest he will have a golden S transfiixed by a black lighting bolt.

When Grond enters, Michael will thank him for his deed yesterday and will review the treauser list with him as well as his discovery about the pearls and necklance and the items last night.

Then MIchale will say "Grond, my friend, I have a vague suspcision that something is afoot with some of our crew members adn we should perhaps be a little more cautious." "He will then explain his concerns over the crews grumblings and the heavily veiled acoloyte. "Now mind you I have nothing concrete to go on, but just a vague uneasiness"

Continuing he will say "We are only one more day from Mermaid's Rest if we make good time. So lets bend our efforts into maximizng our speed and really seeing what this ship can do. Once there we will be reinfoced by Nicholas and his strike team which will go along way to securing the ship. Then the three of us will need to hold council and address all those issue that have come up lately and the future of our crew"


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Retribution*

Michaal examines the crown and wand curious as to their funtion. Finally, he determines that the crown has the powers of a Trident of Fish command (less combat bonus of course). The wand proves more challenging until Michael finally spots a tiny command word near the base of the wand. The command word is "Imobilis", and the wand is a wand of Hold Person with 39 charges. 

Michael finally falls asleep exhasted by the days exersions. He awakens when Grond arrives with a breakfast of ham and eggs along with some very strong tea.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Breakfeast with Grond*

Michael will as noted, dicuss his findings with Grond, and make the comment "I think it may be best if you take the wand for now. It will give you a non lethal way of holding enemies wheeas with the helm, I can now communicate with the shark figurine and even control other creatrures. This may be a blessing indeed."

"We now have additional cash, which puts our currency reserves at a little over 10,000gp. Adding to that we have some 10,000gp in odd assorted merchandise plus the cargo we have taken on and hope to trade with. This gives us numerous options as well as additional security should we need it. It is my belife that we shoud convert the assorted merchandise into cash and then place it in one of our accounts so as to hedge against a future disaster. That way if we did lose the cargo etc, we would still be way ahead, given our current deposit accounts and us having prepaid for the construction of the shipyard and it's facilities."

Taking a bite of his food Michael will continure" As for today, I think we should start the training of the crew by grouping them in 5 man squads with 2 squads per division. Other than that we should concertrate on getting to Mermaid' sREst and picking up Nicholas and his reinforcements. Then it is a matter of time until we arrive at the Norhern Pick up point were hopefully we will have yet further reinforcements. At that point space on board will be at a premimue. So we need to empahis self-replenishing water barrels and perhaps a few small chest of holding for perishables."

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Retribution*

OOC: The wand requires one to have 'hold person' on their spell list or a skill such as yours. 

Grond considers your words, "I cannot guess the motives of Nac'Losin. She is a mystery to me. I think the crew grumbling about their pay is pretty normal and wouldn't worry too much, but I will keep a close eye on them. I'll get the men to work on the drills."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

Michael will spend the better part of the afternoon just relaxing and taking inventory of the goods. He will step onto the quartedeck at odd intervals to see how the training is going and how the ship is proceeding. He will then take a lite lunch and prepare for his meeting with Nac"Losin and her ward to discuss the potiential magical defenses of the ship.

During this time he will inquire of Mr. Mangrum about the ship's speed and if perhaps more speed could be achieved. In regards to Chandar, he will check on the marines and the wounded ranger and see if both are now fit for duty. He will also ask Chalen if he could use the new crossbow to slow down potientail enemies etc....

Other than that Michael will just see to the completion of the ship's painting, and repairs.


----------



## Scotley

*Aboard the Retribution*

Training seems to be going well. The crew are eager to learn after this latest encounter. The Marines are pretty good already and getting better. 

Another visit from Nac'Losin and everyone is fully recovered from the battle. Chalen works the action on the disk bow and examines the weapon with a critical eye. "Well, if a man used it for huntin' he'd starve sure enough, but it might be fair useful in a sea fight at that. I'd sure be willin' give it a go. Maybe we can get some more of these little disks at the next port of call and I'll practice a while. I hate to use em up. I figger they bend pretty easy when they hit somethin' hard."

The wind is favorable and it looks as if Mermaid's Rest will be on the horizon by dawn. 

OOC: How many days has it been since the fight on the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing to Mermaid's Rest*

After Lunch, Michael will begin his conservation with Nac"losin and her charge. As they come into the cabin, MIchael will motion for them to sit, and will provide light refreshemnts. "Thank you ladies for coming, I know it must have been atiring day for you also so I will try to keep this brief. Basically, until we get the power and skill to do so, I desire the ship to be warded against evil and anarchy. I do not know how this mite be done, but i do know that it is possible. Further, we really need to look into the creation of water barrles that replenish themseves. By my calculation we will need 10 55 gallon barrels to do this and allow us sufficent fresh water for all our tasks and even bathing on a daily basis. We will also need wards to protect us from cold and ice. Specificaly, we will need a ward or wards on the prow that will enalbe this ship to break any ice in it's path as we will be in incewatch during winter..Alarms Wards would also be very helpful"

Your thoughts ladies?

OCC: The fight on board the Bedsheet occured on the 26. So it has been 8 days since the speration. The bedsheet was three days from Mermaid's Rest at the point the fight occured so it should have arrived on the afternoon of the 1st of Sun's time.


----------



## Scotley

*A Meeting.*

OOC: Drat, in more than two weeks they've only managed a few hours on Mermaid's Rest. What you find there will depend on some of the groups actions. We may have to delay things here a little and I may have to advance some time there. 

Michael can't be sure, but it seemed like Fa'Duatha just appeared in the hallway as he opened the door, perhaps it was merely a trick of the light. Nac'Losin nods at Michael's suggestions. "We'll need to stop in a major port to get the sort of things you are discussing. The barrels are fairly common and should not be a problem. You should note that our people, both Lizard and Toad need to soak fairly regularly in fresh water. Salt water will do for a time, but it dries one out dangerously. Once we get to the north it will be even harder. We may need to build some way to heat water. It could be challenging. This boat was sung at its construction and the traditional wards are sound. It should be easy to add something to that. I suggest we hire a singer for the crew. Most of my people don't know the deep water songs that protect a boat and crew. They are more familar with fishing songs and such. The weather around Tregere is predictable, so there is no need for weather songs that see a ship through storm and wave. We should consider this carefully in getting ready to make the long voyage to icewatch in such a small ship."


----------



## J. Alexander

*A meeting*

Michael will look at the two women and say " I had no idea that your people had such requirements. That indeed does pose a problem for us. I imagine that with the space we will save with the water barrells being reduced  we could construct several large tubs and fashion them with the same magic. That would allow 4 of our crew at a time to soak and depending on the lenght of the soak we could perhaps do 8 or 12 in  a single day. Would 12 or 8 hours of soaking time meet the requirements?"

Pausing to take a sip of wine he will continue" A singer, I had not thought of that. I wonder if they are hard to find.? Do the toad and lizard folk require any type of special diet that I am overlooking? 

Then Michael will say "We can only do what we can do. Perhaps fortune will smile on us before we get to Bronhelm and our other Norhern Port of Call before we set sail for Icewatch and we can afford to purchase a larger ship or even capture one"

Finishing the conservation he will say "Do what you can ladies and just keep me posted. I do appreciate your efforts."

When they are gone, Michael will begin tinkering with the idea of a souped up thunderstone. His alchemical skill is +7 so he does have the background. In short, it will be a simple construct of perhaps metal or wood that would have the power of three thundestones and have a 5 second delay for it's explosive effect. They would be used much like a depth charge to stun and creatrue attacking it from the water.

OCC: Yes i know, and given that, I think that after the Mermaid's Rest thin, Michael will most likely strike off on his on and only allow for very random waits for the other crew.....


----------



## Scotley

Our people only need get in a good half hour to hour soak every few days. Of course we'd enjoy more, but that is all that is needed to keep us healthy. A couple of one or two person tubs on deck should be adequate if we can somehow heat them. They would see nearly continuous use, but at least no more than three or four people would be occupied with soaking at a time and minimal space would be needed.

Our diet is not some different from you own and should pose no problem. The lizard folk tend to prefer fresh meat and seafood, while the others eat more greens and grains, but all are omnivores. 

Michael can't shake the sense that there is some shared joke between the two women. The mysterious silent one swathed in cloth seems shy and you suspect quiet even when not under a vow. 

Thinking about it, Michael realizes that he might construct a thunderstone that would sound after a few seconds exposure to water. Making a more powerful one however could tax his knowledge.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservation with the Ladies*

Smiling at the ladies Michael will say. "That is indeed welcome news and given the limited requirements we will able be able to enjoy a soak. I must confess, I do have a weakness myself for a nice hot bath, and I am sure most of the crew will enjoy this feature. It will also allow us to have good personal hygene and limit our exposure to diease and pest"

Deepening his smile he will continue "Who knows i may even be able to trade for some lavender and or lemon oil with whcih to scent the water. I trust you ladies would not mind that."

Michael will contniue to experment through out the day with the thunderstones.
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +7_, getting *[18,7] = (25).*

*If he is successful he will rig 25 of them to explode this way which will only leave him 5 regular ones. Plus three with which to run a test with.*


----------



## Scotley

Nac'Losin says "Indeed some lavender or lemon oil would be nice in the confines of the ship." Fa'Duatha adds, "I am partial to orange and ginger myself," in a cultured pleasant voice. As both Michael and Nac'Losin turn to stare at her, Fa'Duatha jumps up realizing her mistake. She bows deeply to Nac'Losin, Michael suspects she is on the verge of tears beneth the veils. Nac'Losin's voice is soft, "Now child, calm down, we all make mistakes. This is precisely why I have you spending so much time alone in our little cabin. Let's go meditate and silently pray for forgiveness." With that Nac'Losin ushers her out. It seems to Michael a very basic error for a gifted student to make. 

The thunderstone tests go well and Michael soon has a batch that will go off four seconds after being immersed in water. He'll have to be careful about jumping overboard with a pocket full of these.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Storm and Company*

As Michael is testing the three in the water,he will try and find a school of fish to throw them into to check their stunnig potiential. Any fish that may float to the surface he will have scooped up and delivered to Grumbar.

MIchael will then go chat with Chanlen and ask him what he thinks about arming at least 5 crewmen with heavy crossbows with specail thundersone quarrels and fire quarrels for a significant distance attack. During this discussion he will ask the other officers and even sailors if they think a pressure attack below a ships waterline mite be effective.

An hour before sunset, Michael will order the crew to stand down, all but the human sailors, so they can clean up and rest before the funeral rite.


----------



## Scotley

Michael merrily blasts fish and delivers them to Grumbar, who seems excited. "I have some almonds and banana leaves that will go well with this." 

The crew seem more somber as the funeral rites approach. They prepare a space on the deck and begin to clean up.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Funeral Rites*

As the hour draws near for the rites, Michael will go to his cabin with Grond to change. Both will return to deck in black silk doublets with an even blacker S transfixed by a lighting bolt in yet an even darker shade of black. The mediume shade of black will also be reflected around the collar and cuffs. Their arms, belts, scabbards, etc will gleam with cleaniess and polish, yet their heads will remain bare.

Passing to the galley, he will check with Grumbar on the funeral feast and ask him to remove two kegs of summer beer and one keg of dark red wine for the crew's consumption with the feast.

At the appointed hour, Michael will assembly the officers on the quarterdeck and muster the crew on the main deck and silently await the appearnce of Nac'Losin.


----------



## Scotley

*The funeral rites.*

Just before sunset Nac'Losin appears on deck. Her acolyte waits at the stair holding a censure filled with a rich smelling incense. The smoke drifts back to the quarterdeck redolent with essenses of jungle flowers. The crew gathers with the exception of Grumbar and one assistant and two men aloft. Nac'Losin begins a singing in a deep voice that reminds you somewhat of bullfrogs. The words are ancient and difficult to understand, but the lizard and toad members of the crew all seem to understand and sing along. It is a slow and soulful tune that seems to end on a note of hope. Nac'Losin presents a brief homily on the afterlife and the rewards to be found there. Magram then steps forward at Nac'Losin's gesture and he speaks about what a devoted and hard working crewman the deceased was. His words seem to indicate a real knowledge of the person rather than being generic. Next another gesture from Nac'Losin and Imperell comes forward to talk about the man's devotion to family and how he was a good son and brother. Again the words suggest a real knowledge of the man including anecdotes from his life. Finally, Nac'Losin leads a prayer and then another song. The crew seem to turn to the Captain now an expectation that this is his time to add to the ceremony.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Funeral Rites*

6th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Sunset
1 day from Mermaids Rest


Taking the que, Michael will step to the railing and say "To say that I knew the man would be a lie and to do that would dishonor his memory and his sacrafice. From the words of those who did, he was both a kind and loving family man as well as an honorable friend. However when the time gain to honor his agreement with and committment to this newly founded crew, he gave the ultimate full measure of duty and honor without hesitation or holding back."

Pausing, MIchael will contiue.."This was the measure of the man we recently lost. This ship and thie crew are thus burdened with living up to such a noble example set by him. Above all though, let us rember his love for his family and his ability to make lasting friendships. For when our time has come they are the legacy worth leaving not trinkets of silver and gold."

Michael will then step back from the railing and glance at Nac'Losin.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Question*

OCC: Scott, does one have to have the feat, craft magic arms and armor to imbue an item with magical ability or can he have it made by someone else with the feat and just use his spell powers to imbue it with the desired ability? From reading the book, any with the feat can do it single handed providing they have the associated skills to make the type of item in question.

Ideally, Michael would like to have a masterwork item made and then use his inate powers as a warlock to imbue it with the desired ability. The item in question would be a masterwork cannon, say the size of a 8 pounder made from silver. Instead of firing shot and using gunpowder, MIchael would imbue it with an eldritch blast. In order for game balance and to make it easier and less costly, it would take two rounds to charge the items then they could fire for 5 rounds before taking another two rounds to recharge. They could only do this a maximue of 5 times a day....What do you think


----------



## Scotley

*A funeral.*

Nac'Losin nods, clearly pleased with Michael's words. The crew seem to be pleased as well. Taking up the role of priestess again she says, "We commend this good man's body back to the sea from which all life comes. We ask that he be taken into the afterlife and blest hereafter. I ask you all to reflect on the life of this man in silence for a moment." Everyone bows and Michael sees a few damp eyes. Glancing at Fa'Duatha he notes that she is staring intensely at Chandar who is looking down in prayer. After a moment Nac'Losin looks up and says, "May the Godess bless you all." With that she turns to the rail and makes a final gesture and then moves back to Fa'Duatha and together they go below.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I belive you can make a magic item in tandem with a caster having the correct feat. Note that you will have to pay the costs in gold and experience which will be fairly high for such an item. I'll do a little reading and give you some totals, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Funeral Rites*

As Nac'Losin completes the rites and moves below decks, Michael will hold the crew in assembly. when she has completly disappeared he will move back to the railing and address the crew.

"We shall hold a memorial/victory feast in one hour. Master Avilonor has been hard at work this day preparing it. I ask that at least 1/2 of a division be on duty at all times durig the feast and the rest may join in. Those on duty may partake of the food while it is hot.  In memory of our fallen comrade, each member shall be giving one months wages as a memorial so that they may enjoy their stay in Mermaid's Rest. Enjoy gentlemen.  Company dismissed"

As the crew begins to change and prepare to feast, Michael will take command of the quarterdeck and will signal Grond and Guiesspiee to join him. Once they have he will say "While our crew partakes of the feast, we should remain on watch. Light the laterns so as to dispell the gloom. Grond you will control the forecastle and I will remain on the quarterdeck. Guiesspee you are to patrol the main deck and check with each of us."  Saying this, MIchael will produce two of the pearl earring and give them each one to wear and show them how to work it. Michael does not suspect anthing may happen but he will be prepared. 

Lowering his voice he will say "As soon as we make a safe port of call and become more acquainted with the crew, we will enjoy a splendid evening . Until then I ask that you, bear with the extra duty and the lack of opportunit to relax."

So how goes the funeral feast and does Michael spot anything out of the ordinary or of interest?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Questions*

OCC: Yeah i figured as much. I may have to go with ballistas that have been enchanted to +1 and with an acid attack combined. If i read it correctly that would be like 2 slots (1 for each) that would put the cost at 2000 (1/2 base cost) plus the cost of the ballista itself and about 80 xp per ballista. If I added distance to it it would raise the cost to 3 sltos or (3000 gp plus 100xp to build). This would give a much greater distance attack as well as reduce the chance of mssing a long ranges....


----------



## Scotley

*The feast*

The ship is brightly lit as requested. While things start off slowly, as the crew gets into the food and drink they begin to become more lively. They exchange tales of their deeds during the battle and you suspect that they grow in the telling. After a couple of hours you have quite a crew of heros aboard. Nac'Losin and her Acolyte do not return to the deck, but if you inquire you are informed that she did take a tray of the food. The feast includes a spicy vegetable stew and fish wrapped in banana leaves with almonds then steamed. The fish is tender and sweet with a pleasant nutty aftertaste. Grumbar has made a bread pudding from the remaining fresh bread with a strong rum sauce that also seems to be a hit. A group of men falls to singing traditional songs, while others retire with full bellies. The evening passes uneventfully. With the dawn a line of clouds can be seen on the horizon portending more rain. The wind changed during the night slowing progress toward Mermaid's rest, but you expect to see it within a couple of hours.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Captain Honager Marin*

7th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Morning
3 hours from Mermaid's Rest

Dear Captain Marin,

I trust this letter finds you and yours well. Currently we are just hours away from making Mermaids Rest and shall continue our inquires on your behalf there. I do not have much hope of developing much, as my former associates have been there some days already and have proably alerted our oppostion and they will have most likely gone to ground after possible striking at them. However it is with high hopes that arrive there as I am fairly confident that we shall at the very least develope some leads to follow.

To date we have been very successful so far in establishing our cover as a small independent crew who has recetly gotten extremely lucky. Supporting this ruse is a substainal cargo of tobacco products with a trade value of 24,500 in  the form of cigars and 4,500 in loose tobacco  added to this is a raw cargo of dyes that should net another 15,000 or so. Then there are the odds and ends such as premimue food stuffs and (Insert description of the fish  and other caputred goodies)  which add another 15,000 or so to our value. Even if we have to discount some our our prices as much as 20 percent, as long as we trade for the full cargo value less discount, especially in regards to other raw materials, we should do very well. Any hints of cargo that may be of use to Icewatch at this time of the year would be appreciated.

As for the crew I acquired in Terger, they have proven to be most excellent. Not two days past we staged a hit an run raid on the Shark Men lair mentioned in my previous letter and made off with a substainal prize but alas with the loss of a valiant crewman. (Insert Details of the raid here). The crew acted in a superiour fashion given the newness of it's inception and the lack of proper weapons with which to defend the ship. I have high hopes that in time this crew shall become a fordimable force.

Turning to a delicate subject, I must once again impose upon your good offices with a request. It has been brought to my attention, that the voyage we are undertaken may prove somewhat difficult for my small ship given the number of crew and it's racial composition. While I have no doubt that we can accomplish our mission regardless, we are qucikly running into a problem with storage space for our food stuffs and fresh water. The replenishing water barrells we can manufacture ourself and will go far in reducing the amount of space we need but we still need space for our food stuffs and our cargo so my request is this. I have heard that it is magical possible to convert a cargo hold into an area that can hold much more. I have been lead to belive that the ratio is in the percentage of 1 to 5 thus a 20 ton cargo space could in effect hold 100 tons of cargo. As to the cost I have been told that it runs roughly 35,000 gold pieces to effect this transformation (This is the book price from one of the old Encolpidies of Magic). What I need from you  is help in recruting the individuals who can preform this act as well as a guarantee for payment. Currently, I have on hand some 10,000 gp in hard currency with which to pay for this and will perhaps have even more by the time I reach Bronhelm, which is where i hope to have this done. With this augementaion in place, more space will be freed up for additional crew and marines as well as the necessary equipment for such a long voyage to Icewatch.

Yours Respectfully,

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Cargo Hold*

OCC: Scott, during my research on vessels and cargo space etc. I found in Arms and Equipment  where the average ship this size has 100 tons of cargo space as agreed to in our earlier post. Given that and the fact that we split the cargo deck into 4 25 ton compartments in the modification, I belive I have more space available for crew than we talked about. According to the ratio in arms and Equipment I can house two mediume size creatures comfortable for each 1 ton of cargo space. Thus with just one compartment, I can house 50 additional crew members, while still retaining plenty of space for food stuffs etc. If I further convert the forward lower hold into the bathing areas, say 5 tons, that will leave space some 20 tons left over for food and water. The rear cargo decks would thus be available for cargo in the amount of 50 tons, which is what we discussed.   Your thoughts..


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Todd, I suspect you are right. I forget how tightly packed crews were on historic sailing vessels. You should indeed be able to increase the crew as well as put in the required soaking baths. I didn't get time to research the magic item prices today. I think your ballista figures may be off. The cost of pluses goes up dramatically. Check the DMG. I'll look at it more tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Weapons*

OCC: Scott, I got the price from calculationg +1 for 2000gp and one ability for an additionaly 2000gp, much like we did with the sword for the ranger. Was  this a correct calculation?

I do wish lol they would hurry up and post if they dont get along, I am more than willing to bascially skip Mermaids Rest and just pic up NIcholas and i can be breifed later on what happend via My Messeage book with Rook.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Some additional abilities have a set cost, but each succeeding plus adds a lot. A plus 2 or two plus one abilities costs 8,000, while plus 3 or 3 plus 1 abilities is 18,000. Dual weapons such as a staff have the cost at both ends. For Angelo I paid the fixed staff of fire cost and then Angelo enchanted both ends himself at the +2 level to keep costs down. 

Yeah things have been dragging in the other game. I'll see if I can't get things moving along. You need a little break to work on the ancient language stuff and get the revised four lands document out anyway.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Weapons*

Well at the very least, I may create several heavy crossbows and enchant them with flaming damage..but am not for sure,,,As to the ballistas, given that new information, it should cost me some 2500 each to build with about 100 xp ..............using the 1/4  and 1/25 ratios for creation...so let me know...

As to the other,,, almost got it done just tweaking it some...as to the delay all i can say is la la la la lala


----------



## J. Alexander

*Alchemey*

OCC: The terrible delay in getting on with it has had some good benefits lol... Looking over the alchemical sectiona, I did indeed find lots of goodies that could in time be tailored to help us a great deal. One of the original concepts was to make and eventually hire a really good gnom alchemsit, to make special weapons and tools for us..so I think that is going to work out quite well.   

I did find "Sparkstone"  in Arms and Equipment and they should work nicly when paried with the modifed Thunderston. In affect they do 1d6 worth of electrical damage and then arc 5' to hit a secondary target if one is within range. MIchael will try to modiy one, when he can make one or buy several, to be triggered by immersion in water. While not a lot of damage, given that the will be triggered while underwate, may well give them an area of affect beyond their normal scope as well as a little additional damage/decrease in sujbects ability to resist/dodge. LIke i sadi, lots of good potiential there as well as being a very nasty little suprise.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I can see I am going have to get things moving in the other game to keep your fertile mind out of mischief. The spark stone does sound like a winner.


----------



## Scotley

*Approaching Mermaid's Rest*

An hour after dawn, Michael is informed that fishing vessels from Mermaid's rest can be seen. The place should be visible within the hour. Grond asks, "Any orders before we arrive sir?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Approaching Mermaids Rest*

Michael will motion Grond over to the rear portion of the quarterdeck and ask those within earshot to move to the forward portion. Lowering his voice he will say "I have no idea what awaits us here and thus can not think of a current course of action. Nicholas will find us quickly as he should arlready be here or will arrive within the next day. Until then we shall just conduct a reconissace of the place and try to buy some more trade goods if possilble. I do not wish the crew to disperse into the various dives and given the racial make up of our crew I think it will be easy to persuade them to stay aboard and allow us to bring the diversions to them...so until we find out what we may be facing, we shall play it by ear"


Turning to the other officers he will say "Captain Chandar, please see to setting watches and secruing the ship for our arrival, we have a nice cargo aboard now and I do not wish to lose any to thieves"

Michael will the call for the flag of Storm and Company to be raised. This is a black background with a blue/white cloud trasfixed a red lighting bolt. All made from the dyes acquired in tergere>  A great way to advertise my wares. Hopefully, Nicholas will pick up on the symbolish.


----------



## Scotley

*Approaching Mermaid's Rest*

As the little ship gets the Storm and Company flag up, a call comes down from the rigging. A ship! A ship is making directly for the Retribution. As the two ships close more information comes down. The ship is old and a little bigger than the Retribution. It flys a flag with the image a of busty Mermaid reposing on rocks over a blue background. The crew is a rough looking sort, but three persons stand on the foredeck resplendent in some sort of uniform. There is no question that they intend to link up with the Retribution.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ship from Mermaids Rest*

7th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Morning
30 minutes from Mermaid's Rest


Acknowledging the call, Michael will  call "Slow us down Mr Mangrum and prepare to bring us to a stop to receive guests if necessary. Captain Chandar prepare your men to recive our guest with and honor guard if necessary and or reple boarders as necessary." Lieutians Imaprrell, open the arms locker so the men may prepare themself."

While this preparation is occurin, Michael will clean himself up with a cnatrip and those of his men and or officers that may need it to make a good impression.


----------



## Scotley

*Welcoming committee*

Captain Storm and company look fresh and spiffy as the boat pulls along side. The ship is unremarkable accept for an unusally large display of weaponry. A scurvy fellow in a fancy uniform calls across, "Port Authority of Mermaid's Rest requesting permission to come aboard." The man, a half-orc by the look of him, stands next to a folding gangway as he and he fellows eye the Retribution like a wife eyeing the merchandise at a fish market.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Port Authority*

Michael will step to the railing closet to the ship, "Port Authority you say, a little far from the port are you not?  If you cant wait to chat until we make Mermaid's Rest Proper then you are welcome aboard with two of your party to discuss these most pressing matters?"

Loweing his voice, Michael will turn to Captain chandar, prepare to repel boarders if necessay Captain, but lets be discreet about it"


----------



## Scotley

*Welcome Wagon*

"Aye captain, just myself and these two good officers to come aboard." The two ships converge and the gangway is lowered and extended. The three men are armed with swords, but that is normal enough. Chandar gives a just perceptable nod and moves off to pass the word. The three men come aboard with the ease of men long used to the sea and boats. "Greetings Captain, may I have the honor of your name sir?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Port Authority*

"Captain Stormwarden of the Storm and Company ship "Retribution"". continuing MIchael will say "To whom do I have the pleasure of Addressing and may I see your credentials" ? Michael will sense motive on the guy

Michael Stormrolls 1d20 +8, getting [2,8] = (10) sense motive...that sucked


----------



## Scotley

"A pleasure to meet you captain. I am Port Master Giraldii," he gestures vaguely at some emblems on his uniform, "As you can see here, I am empowered to ensure that all vessels entering Mermaid's Rest are safe and pay all the proper port fees and tarrifs." 

OOC: Michael sees the man as exactly what he says he is.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Port Authority*

Michael will continue the discussion with the man "And how may we help you this fine day"


----------



## Scotley

*Welcome wagon*

Giraldii, the solidly built half-orc gestures at the ship, "a fine boat you have here. My responsibility is to make a brief safety inspection and be sure that you don't have any dangerous cargo aboard. Finally, I'll need to collect the appropriate fees and tariffs and you can be on your way. If you or one of your men would be so kind as to show me around? We don't want to hold you up."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Port Authority*

Michael will continue in the same mold " I do understand Captain Giraldil, we shall adjourne to my cabin where you can examine the ships cargo manaifest as well as her safety inspection tickets and while your examining them you would not be adverse to some refrishemtent I hope, tis a hot day already?....."I can even save you time in your fee collecion also, as we are headed to "The Rest" to pick up a merchant and are not planning to sell any of our cargo. However we are always in the market for some very good deals" Michael will add a slight empahis to "very good deals"

Diplomacy Check
Michael Stormrolls 1d20 +9, getting [17,9] = (26)

OCCid invisible castle swtich from putting the totals in red?


----------



## Scotley

*Welcome wagon*

The other men with Giraldii are casually looking around the deck as if having a walk in the park. "Excellent Captain, I would like to see your manifest as well as partake of some refreshment. It will be another warm day I suspect." He follows Captain Storm. 

OOC: Good question, invisible castle has been a little off the last few days. I've had it lock up or been unable to connect a couple of times.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Port Authority*

Leading the Port Authority Man into his cabin, Michael will ask Guiesspiee if he would not mind gathering some refreshemnts for the Captain Giraldii and some for his men as well 
"Would you prefer someting light and cool and perhaps something heaver Captain Giraldii"

After he gives his answer, Michael will produce the tobacco and dye lists for his inspection as well as the ships safety inspection. "As you see my dear Captain Giraldii, we have little of interest to sell in your community save perhaps a few odds and in which case i will be more than happy to take care of the port taxes do at that time. But in the interest of not making your trip a total waste what say you to a ten gold piece provisional assessment to be counted against the actualy taxes paid should there be any. Of course should we sell nothing, then i understand that the assessment would be forfited to your office"

Taking four 25 gp  bags from a small chest, Michael will place themt upon the table "What I am really in need of Captain Giraldii, is information as to how things stand in Mermaids Rest and perhaps some protection from those of an unsavory nature who may wish to harm my cargo. I hope that you could perhaps arrange such insurance thru your good offices."

Michale will make a diplomacy check for this negiotation
MIchael Stormrolls 1d20 +9, getting [6,9] = (15)


----------



## J. Alexander

*True Song*

OCC: Scott something has been naggin at the back of my mind for a while and it finally has come home...It is my understanding that the True Song can be accessed by individuals thru songs and or instruments and even perhaps other means....There fore is it possible to take a feat called "True Song" that would allow Michael to access the true song with his initate magical abilites....Hopefully he would not have to learn to sing lol but I am willing to spend the skill points necessary if that is the case....Regardless, the ship will need a singer and this may be a very good way to pick up odds and in that may be usefull to me.


----------



## Scotley

*Welcome Wagon at Mermaid's Rest*

"Something light would be fine." Giraldii barely glances at the safety forms, yet examines the manifest more eagerly. He seems somewhat crestfallen after looking it over. "Well this seems in order. I will need to have a look in the hold of course. Now as to protections, I think I can help you Captain." He weights the in his hand and nods approvingly. "How long do you plan to be in the Rest?"


----------



## Scotley

*True Song*

OOC: It is posible to touch on the true song in many ways. The true song is not a song in the traditional sense, but a harmony with the universe. It has it roots in mathmatics and astonomy as much as music, but music is one way to get at it. Using certain traditional songs a group of voices can draw upon a connection with a greater level of harmony. These songs allow for example a group of sailors to increase their chances of surviving a gale by enhancing their ship or a group of soldiers to increase the strength of their armor as they charge. The most direct path to the True Song is through prestige classes. It is also posible to spontaneously touch on the true song as Rook did in the battle on the 'Rumpled Bedsheet.' Note however, that an individual touching the True Song can often be overwhealmed by it. Note that it took several days for Rook to recover from a couple of minutes contact. Michael may seek out one more knowledgable about the power of the true song and try to learn skills or feats that might be useful, but to really benefit you'll need to go higher.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Port Authority*

Having sent Guiesspei for some chilled white wine mixed with lemon and lime juice, Michael will continue to talk with the Port Authority. Reaching into the chest once again and producing a small bag 10gp, Michael will say "Seeing as how it is a hot day, perhaps you can just accept the manifest and avoid the heat of the hold"

Continuing he says "I should be in port perhaps a week to ten days, I am awaiting the arrival of a merchant named Ambar of Kotu who has engaged me to provide passage from Mermaids rest to several nothern ports. Pehaps if you could also help me acquire several trade itmes at good prices, a commission may be forthcoming"


----------



## Scotley

*Welcome Wagon at Mermaid's Rest*

"I suppose we can skip the hold today." he says as he takes to the proffered money. "What sort of goods would you like to obtain? I do see a lot of cargo and could perhaps find you a suitable vendor."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Port Authority*

Looking the man in the eye Michael will say "Oh the usual trade items but if let's say some very nice merchandise were to come across my deck for inspection and purchase I would not be too pickey as to bills of sale etc....."


----------



## Scotley

*Welcome Wagon at Mermaid's Rest*

The man brightens considerably at this last. "No one likes to get bogged down in paperwork of course. Give me a tonnage and a price range and I'll have a list of posibilities for you by dusk. Would you care to join me for dinner this evening at say 7:00? We can discuss cargo and the current situation in the 'Rest if you'd like. Perhaps afterward we can meet a couple of 'merchants' for drinks based on the choices you make." He suddenly has another idea. "For another 50 gp I can set you up with a private dock where we can load your cargo late this evening and you won't have to worry about any unwanted guests wandering onto your boat." 

OOC: Despite your earlier estimation of the man you are increasingly sure that if this guy is a legitamate government official, Grond is the Empress' Paramour.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Port Authority*

Looking at the man and saying as if an off hand way Michael will say "Hmmm let me see, i would estimate about 20 tons of capicty is still availale and may be willing to go as high as 25,000gp  provided the merchants are willing to accept a mixture or coinage and sight drafts"

Michael will reach over and pick up the portfolio of forged bank drafts and open them up and look at them. Continuing he says "Yes i was right, for this type of merchandise I can afford 25,000gp  in coinage and sight drafts"  Closing the potfolio he will make sure the man sees that the drafts are made out to Storm and Company." "However i will require a day or so to convert these letters into sight drafts to conclude our transaction. Do you think your associates would mind/"

Michael will then look at the man and say "Dinner does sound like a good idea, but i must insisit that you allow my cook to prepare you a very fine repast. We can discuss the details and after dinner we can meet your friends for those drinks. As to the private dock, that may well indeed be necessary but for now I will be content with the private but there really will be no need other than my desire not to be annoyed with the common sightseers. My marines are most excellent when it comes to discouraging unwanted or abusive guest"  


Michael will then sense motive again on the man, hoping that the sight of all those letters of credit may have blinded him somewhat.
Michael Stormrolls 1d20 +9, getting [9,9] = (18)

Summmoning Guiessppi into the cabin. Michael will say "Please pass the word to Captain Chandar, to have  his Marines rest and prepare for night duty?"

Turning back to the man he will say "Should this prove profitable, I must say that I would be inclined to set up a regular purchase of such goods every three to four months. However should you also know of two or three salvagable hulls here in the Rest that may be for sell, I may be intersted in buying them also"


----------



## Scotley

*Welcome Wagon at the 'Rest*

At the mention of 25,000 gp Giraldii promptly drops his drink in his lap and seems to take a full second to realize that he has soaked the front of his fine uniform. For the rest of the meeting his eyes keep returning to the portfolio. "Yes, I'll be glad to return for dinner sir. I'll set about finding you a suitable cargo as quick as I can return to port." After a moment he pulls himself togther enough to continue. "There could well be some hulls here if you are interested. I'll try and arrange for you to get a look at them over the next few days."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Welcome Wagon*

"Good then, shall we call it a day and reconven at 7:00 pm. then?" Michael asks of the man.

"As and aside, I do hope you understand that if would not be a favorable start to what could be a very profitable relationship if any of my crew or my goods were molested while in port. In fact if could have dire consequense as I pay my marines very well to deal with such situations. Thus my desire to purchase insurance so that such incident DO NOT HAPPEN"

When he says this, MIchael will give him a not so stern look but stern enough to convey the messeage that he is serious but willing to play by the agreed upon rules.


----------



## Scotley

*Welcome Wagon*

The man rises to leave, but when Michael makes his final statements a look of rancur crosses the man's face for just an instant. Clearly, he doesn't like your tone, but he simply says, "Until 7:00 then," and then he moves off to gather his men and return to his ship.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Welcome Wagon*

As the man leaves, Michael will say "Captaiin Giraldii Sir" as Giraldii turns back from the door, Michael will left a purse containg 100gp and toss it to him "You forgot you advance payment on potiential commisisions. I pay well for all those who help me in my trading and who help me live in peace"


----------



## Scotley

The man catches the purse easily and after a quick heft and a slight smile the purse vanishes into his uniform. "A pleasure doing business with a man who has his priorities straight. Until this evening." He nods and departs. Their ship is soon flying canvas and moving smartly toward the 'Rest. 

Grond appears at Michael's side. "I can't say I trust that lot."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Summoning the Officers*

Turning to Grond, Michael will say, "Yes your right, wer are going to have to tread very carefully, it was costly for sure, but we needed to secure acess to an avenue of information and maybe just maybe their greed will blind them somewhat and give us an edge. However at all costs we must avoid tying up at the so called private dock"

Taking a deep breath Michael will contiune"We are on dangerous shoals here my friend, very dangerous shoals. Summon the officers for a meeting, we must discuss this most carfully and prepare. Also please be so kind as to have Master Grumabar come to my cabin. Then please return, we have much to discuss"

Summoning Guiesspiee, Michael will ask him to have a few sailors come down and rearrange the furntiure so Chandar and Grond are comfortable during the discussion.


----------



## Scotley

*Approach to Mermaid's Rest*

Within minutes the Dwarven Cook is at your door. "What can I do for you Captain?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Preparations for Diiner*

Addressing the Dwarf, Michael will say "Master Grumbar, I need for you to prepare one of yhour excellent dinners for tonight. We shall eat at 7:00 p.m. and i wish to impress this rouge of a Port Authority. Likewise, can you prepare a very nice meal for the crew and inform them that lunch will be a little late as you are making something special. I fear one in Mermaid's REst none of us will have time until we leave to enjoy your excellent fare"


Michale will then wait for Grond and the officers to assemble


----------



## Scotley

"Humm, I have a nice standing rib roast that should be impressive to someone at the 'Rest. I gather fresh meat is in short supply there. Now what to have with it? The vegetables we have aboard are fair, I'll try and come up with something. Let's see I have some fresh rosemary and plenty of butter. Dessert, let me think..." He trails off as he wanders back down to the galley planning for a fine meal.  

A sailor comes in and they arrange the furniture for a meeting. Soon your staff is all in attendance--Grond, Imparell, Mangram, Chandar, Nac'Losin, and Guiseppi.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Assembled Officers*

As the officers sit down, Michael will relate the course of events and the ground work he has laid in regards to protectoin fees as well as the purchase of some hulks and other stolen merchandise. He will relate the offer of a private dock, and his refusal as well as his warning and its reception byGiraldii.

"Having told you the events, it should be fairly obvious that we need to be on our guard at all times. I do not think it wise to grant the crew liberity while in Mermaids Rest, and perhaps we can lay the groundwork to smooth that disappointment over. Does anyone know anyting about this Giraldii and who he may represent or anything that may be helpful? Does anyone have a major problem with us purchasing these goods and transhipping them North?


----------



## Scotley

*Officers Call*

Nac'Losin breaks tradition and speaks first rather than last as is typically her habit. "I must agree that we not partake of 'shore leave'. Most of the crew have little experience outside their home island and would be ripe picking for the scoundrels who undoubtably inhabit such a place." She takes a deep breath and considers for a moment before speaking further. She fixes Michael with her gaze and continues, "That is a warning for all of us. The folk of this place are the lowest sort of schemers and conmen. Do not assume that you are wiser or that our small crew is stronger than they are." After that statement the others are silent for a while.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Officer's Call*

"You are absoly right Madam Nac'Losin, we dare not assume we are smarter or stronger than they are. Perhaps I tiped our hand a little to much with them but I am hoping that their greed will get the best of them and help protect us to some extent. Do you think they will allow another crew to prey on us when they themselves stand ready to gain it all? Further, we can be easliy overwheled by sheer nubmbers that is evident. We can hope that thru our prepartions and Captain Chandar's men that they will consider any victory they may gain not worth the buthcer's bill they will have to pay in order to acquire it"

Pausing for a moment MIchael will look at the assembled officers and gage their reaction befor continuing. "Any suggestions you may have as to how we should approach the ships defense etc will be most welcome. Besides the water nets and I am of the impression that Captain Chandar may be our ace in the hold by being able to patrol the water from the water. I will leave it up to you Captain Chandar to work out a defense plan for the ship."

Turning to the other officers, Michael will say "Lieutiants Mangrun, Imparell and Guiesspiee will each be in charge of a division. Their divison will stand an 10 hour watch each with the divisions overlapping by a few hours each cycle. I now this will be very inconvient for the crew but I deem it necessary that we be ready at all times for potiential problems. Further in my abscence it shall go by senority as to who commands the ship per our earlier understanding. I fear I may have to go ashore for a bit, I have commited to at least one meeting, and I am not afraid to say I fear this meeting in some way"

Questions, Comments anyone?


----------



## Scotley

*Officers Call*

Magram speaks up, "I think we are commited to this port of call and so must try and make the best of it. Our people have a high moral right now and will be stalwart in their defense. It may be that your appeal to greed will offer us a measure of protection as well."

Imprell adds, "I agree that our ability to opperate underwater should be an advantage. It's so common back home we don't often think of it, but here it should be somewhat unsual." 

Chandar speaks next, "I'll revise the defense plan I've been working on. You've spoken of getting some additional weaponry. Do you think we might arrange a buying expedition?" 

Grond adds, "I assume that you'll be taking me along?" 

Finally, Gussippe says, "For some reason you all are making me more nervous than the sharks did."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Officer's Call*

Looking at Mangrum Michael will say "Yes we are committed to this port but hopefully for not that long. Ambar of Kotu should already be here or no more than a day away perhaps two at most. Thus we have the advantage of using a delaying tactic which will not seem unsually say 24 hours to acquire the coins and currency they require. A reasonalbe time limit that they will grant us at least once"

Turning to Chandar he will say "By all means we shall acquire what we can but will have to do so in numbers. Perhaps we can get  a few merchants to bring their wares to the ship or failing that we will take a very small party into the Rest to purchase them. Draw up your shopping list Captain"

Smiling at Grond MIchael will say "Of courser you will be going with me, how else do you expect me to sruvive. Besides it would not be proper for me to deny you a chance to say "I told you so"   Michael will then grin at Grond.


At last Michael will say, "We should all be nervous, we are up against an unkown advesary whith who we currently have an easy truce while new plots and plans are made. Lets prepare for the worst, hope for the best and keep in mind, we are here to pick up a merchant friend of mine then we may leave. If we can get a decent cargo or make some sales all the better but first if formost is us getting out of here alive and truly starting our trading trip to the North"

If there are no more comments etc, Michael will dismiss the officers to make their prepartions and take two asprin for an oncoming headache>


----------



## Scotley

*The 'Rest at long last*

The Retribution has only had enough sail up to make way during the meeting. Now more canvas goes aloft smartly in a fair display of seamanship by this crew of limited experience. After an hour a collections of boats becomes visible on the horizon. As you get closer it begins to look more like a scrap heap. All manor of boats are grouped together here, barges, ships, and hulks. The boats are arranged in circles radiating outward. Most boats sport colorful awnings to provide shade and catch rain. Some are in pretty poor shape and you are amazed they still float. Some have obviously been here a long time and might not be able to move anymore. Some carry banners or signs indicating that they are taverns, inns, casinos, and other less savory businesses. The place is a bustle of activity and cooking smells. Surprisingly, some areas are surounded by floating walls making small isolated enclaves of isolated boats within the larger city. A small fleet of fishing boats can be seem all around the Rest catching food for the inhabitants. The visiting boats are arranged end to end in long strings connected by floating bridges made of planks over casks. A space is open near a collection of three similar looking merchant ships is available. The ships seem to have a lot of armed men on board and are unloading quickly. All markings have been covered or removed. The Rumpled Bedsheet can just be seen a row over and several boats down parked near a large Bastiander ship.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Call out the guards and put the buttermilk on ice...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Arrival at Mermaids Rest*

Standing tall on the quarterdeck as ever good Captain should, Michael will call out "Fine job lads, fine job. That was excellent work given how little time we have had together to become familar with one another. Lt. Mangrum you have the deck, put is next in line with those three merchantmen. Captain Chandar, Lt's Imparell and Guiessippe, ready your men for ships defense. Grond, Madam Nac"locsin , Guiessippe please meet me in my cabin."

Before stepping off the deck, Michael will say, "Break out our flag. I am not ashamed to be identified.
Heading towards his cabin, Michael will start preparing for a shore excurison by refilling his gloves with assorted goodies and such. He will also secure the ships funds in the two lock boxes and place them inside yet another larger iron sea chest and lock it also.

When Grond and Guiesspppi arrive he will instruct them to stay far away from the Bedsheet as he wishes no further conflict at this time.  He will also instruct them to say nothing to the crew about the bedsheet or that they even know anything about her. "They have chosen their avenue of inquiry as have we. Until we settle it one way or another for our patron I wish no conflict with our former crew. Further we will not tip there hand by letting others know what they are about.Is that understood?"He will then await the arrival of Nac'Losin and ask her if there is anything she needs that he can look for while here.


----------



## Scotley

*Mermaid's Rest*

The flag is soon flying. Grond and Guseppi nod at your orders reguarding the Rumpled Bedsheet. Soon Nac'Losin arrives. "Captain, it would be nice to restock a few medical supplies, but it isn't pressing as yet. I expect that when we make landfall in a safer port I can get what I need. If we are assulted and take many causualties I will need resupply however."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mermaids Rest*

Having made what preparaions he can, Michael will wait till the ship is docked. After it is docked he will step to the quarter deck and handle anything that may be necessary. Failing any major developments, Michael and Grond will take their shopping list and go ashore. Michael will first look for a chandlers and buy some fresh provisons, but will put empahsi on asking and inquiring about an arms merchant as well as a healer. If nothing developes Michael and Grond will just do a reconassiace of the area as best they can. The do need to walk around so that NIcholas can spot them.


----------



## Scotley

*Arrival at Mermaid's Rest*

After all the preparations, the Retribution's arrival at Mermaid's Rest is uneventful. No one seems to take any notice at all. The ship slips into an enpty spot, ties up and then nothing. After taking stock of things Michael and Grond prepare to go ashore. Gumbar approaches the Captain axe at his side and an open faced helment on his head. His chain shirt just visible beneath his clothes. "Sir, if you'd not mind, I'd like to accompany you. I've heard it is a rough place and I think you'd do well to have my axe at your side. It will also give me a chance to do the provisioning myself. No offense sir, but I know how to stock the larder better than ye."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Fair warning, I continued on in deference to your frustration at waiting so long on the other group. I even played with the time line, so you've arrived a few days sooner than you should have. However, the other group is still two days ahead of you, so while you can shop, wheel and deal all you like, (as well as get into trouble) the main plot is still at the mercy of the other group for a little while longer.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mermaids Rest*

Michael will look at the dwarf and laugh while saying "Yes indeed Master Avlionr, you would no best, I am sure we would be facing a discontented crew soon if i had to do to the selecting. Come along then you are most welcome"

As they assemble, Michael and crew will begin wandering the docks taking care to look for any things of interste etc. While shopping in the markets etc Michael will use gather infomration to get a feel of what is going on in Mermaid's Rest, but will steer well clear of the bedsheet.
Michael Stormrolls 1d20 + 7, getting [10,7] = (17)

OCC: Michael and Company have no real desire now to be associated with the Bedsheet in any shape form or fashion. Given the contents of Rook's letter, Michael will at the conclusion of his busisiness here leave the far behind. Working from the idea, that it will have to be a larger plot to so single out Marin and Son's, Michael may well begin to just work on what is going on in the world and stuble across leads that way. I fear we will be in a trick box waiting on the former crew mates and still allowing time to really play. So guess we will have to do something else at the end of mermaids rest. Sorry.


----------



## Scotley

*Mermaid's Rest*

OOC: I expect that your paths will diverge enough that no conflicts will occur in the future. 

The first places you encounter near the dock area are the roughest sort of sailor's tavern. Likewise the initial chandlers have at best poor and at worst rotten or spoiled food. With the exception of sea food relatively little quality food is available on the 'Rest. It appears that the merchant ships are off loading very fine food stuffs and drink. The talk is all about the 'Masque' and the high profile visitors here for that event. The merchant ships appear to be providing for that event. 

OOC: If you have followed the main game then you are aware of this, if not I'll provide a summary.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mermaids Rest.*

Michael will contiue to noise around the docks and penetrate deeper into Mermaids Rest. He will mention to Grumbar that perhaps seafood should be the menu while the are there given what may well be an apparant lack of foodstuffs and the prices demanded by the drain on the local stocks with the masque.  As he is discussing this an idea begins to from in Michaels mind. 

1. A large infulx of perhaps wealth individuals may well provide a decent first market for this "Lizard longtails".......

2. Given that the "Retribution" bought a considerable amount of trade good quality foodstuffs while in port they may be of some value here in also quickly turning some coin. 

OCC: Remeber these were bought under the mistake impression that they were actually rations......

With this in mind, Michale will look and see how business is advertised here. Would it be possible to rent or set up a small stall in the main market or is business conducted by individuals coming to the ships to inspect the wares.


At the mention of the mask, Michael will inquire how long they have been in town, and if anyone knows of the notables who are here.

The first thing perhaps will be the securing of medical supplies. To that effect, Michael will then begin inquring about a local healer and where they may be found.


----------



## Scotley

*Mermaid's Rest*

Michael has the disturbing sensation of being watched as they wander about the 'Rest. Several fellows of appearent bad intent size you up, but are put off by menacing looks from Gumbar and Grond. Indeed Grond has to toss one young would be pick pocket into the water to prevent a theft of Michael's pouch. The urchin soon vanishes among the boats to seek out easier prey. 

Grumbar has already begun the evening's roast, but begins sizing up the available seafood and making some purchases to be delivered. The menu for the next few days will be fish and seafood. 

There is no 'Market' as such in this collection of ships. Remember there is no land to speak of at Mermaid's Rest. Just a few rocks near the center. Most vedors work from their own boats. A couple of barges here and there do rent out space to others, so it is not out of the question to find a place to set up shop. Many vedors use small boats to move about announcing their wares not unlike a peanut vendor at a sporting event. Such an approach might work for lessor goods, but is less likely to succeed for high end goods, though some such vendors are for hire. Grumbar suggests you try approaching some of the high end resturants, such as they are, and trying to make a sale there. The foodstuffs, booze and tobacco you have aboard might all find a market here. It appears that the Masque is largely being supplied from outside the 'Rest. 

As you pick up gossip it is clear that everyone has a theory about who is behind the Masque and who will be there. It is equally clear that most such theories are as questionable as their source. 

Advertising is generally done with flags and banners. Most of the boats here still have masts even if they may never sail again. Thus, a vast sea of 'billboards' is available. 

A few places seem to be apothocaries and healers.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mermaids Rest*

As getting medical supplies and araments aboard the ship is perhaps two of the top five prioriteis, Michael will call on the various apothecaries etc and see what they have to offer. He will inform each that he is in need of bandages, healing herbs, perhaps a few splints and slings as well as general medical equipment such as antestipc and alcohol. He will then inquire as to any unique items they may possess as well as any interesting bits of local gossip.

Medical Goods ie Diplomacy for negiogate
Micahel Stormrolls 1d20 +9, getting [11,9] = (20)
Micahel Stormrolls 1d20 +9, getting [18,9] = (27)
Micahel Stormrolls 1d20 +9, getting [2,9] = (11)

Gossipp Rolls
Michael Stormrolls 1d20 +7, getting [3,7] = (10)
Michael Stormrolls 1d20 +7, getting [5,7] = (12)
Michael Stormrolls 1d20 +7, getting [5,7] = (12)

I figure it will take to just after lunch for Michale to finish this portion of the trip. After concluding the medical purchases and if nothing else developes from it Michael will take a brief rest at a reputable eating establishement and purshase a light repast for his crew. He will preferrable pick one that seems to have several well heeled people aslo still lingering aroud. As they finish their meal, Michael will hand both Grond and Grumbar a lizard longtail and say "Light up boys, time for us to be our own Advertisment"

AS the complete the rounds of the provisions comapnies and chandlers, Michael will mention that he currently has a considerable cargo of foodstuff available should they know of anyone who may be interested.

Then next to an arms merchant....


----------



## Scotley

OOC: A proper response may take more time than I have this morning, but I'll try to get something up today. Limited computer access today.


----------



## Scotley

*Shopping*

Grumbar is able to find adequate supplies that meet his standards, but he is disappointed overall. The price you have to pay is roughly double what a similar collection would have cost back in the Wheelands and that is after squeezing every copper as only a dwarf can. Michael is sure he would have paid at least a third more and a couple of times he thought the Dwarf was going to negotiate with the blade of his axe. However, Grumbar managed to leave each fish monger with a handshake and an exchange of smiles when the transaction was over. 

You are confident that it would be know problem to find buyers for the fine foodstuffs, but the challenge will be finding some with deep enough pockets to turn a good profit. 

The quality of medical supplies was generally substandard as well, but after a few stops a decent supply of bandages, antiseptic, medicinal herbs, splints, and even a particularly fine set of stainless steel surgical intruments of dwarf make in a tooled leather 'doctors' bag that should make Nac'Losin's day are all one their way to the retribution. 

The food and medical supplies make a significant dent in Michael's purse setting him back some 500 gp (including 150 for the MW surgical tools). He is offered several 'magical' elixers of dubois quality. However, he can find as many as 4 potions of cure light wounds and two of lessor restoration at only 10% over normal price. 

Gossip is mostly about the Masque, and who might be coming. A particularly powerful Mage known as the Sea Sorcerer is on the 'Rest and his ship, decorated with garish display of magical lights is visible nearby. It is said that at least one duke and a member of the Imperial Family will also be here, but which one is hottly debated. Some say that the Masque is really a gathering of powerful Mages and Religious leaders and that they intend to destory the place with fire, with the Masque being just a ruse. Several well known thieves have disappeared in recent days and there is speculation that they are all together planning a great robbery of the Masque. Other disappearances have led to talk that Gnolls of the Bastiander ship are here taking slaves. 

Finally, exhasted from shopping, gossiping and haggling, Storm and Company end up at 'The Captain's Table' the resturant on board the 'Black Lace Glove'. Once a luxury liner and now a hotel it is generally considered the finest place on the 'Rest. You have to wait some 20 minutes in the bar for a proper table. The 'High Society' of Mermaid's Rest appear to be here. They are a rather disappointing lot. The best among them are retired pirates, adventurers and sailors made good. Most look like pimps, scoundrels, thugs and smugglers. You suspect that the few well dressed fellows looking about nervously and cluthing weapons are visitors to the 'Rest. The food is actually pretty good though the menu is heavy on seafood. They do manage to have reasonably fresh vegetables and the waiter assures you the bread was baked fresh this morning. Elsewhere in the rest wormy ships buscuits are all you can find. 

After a pretty good meal the waiter, who has provided exemplary service, you figure poor service is rewarded with a knife to the ribs around here, lights your cigars. The rich aroma is soon wafting about. While no one approaches you, some apprasing looks and deep inhalations are noted.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mermaids' Rest*

Happy to have found at least a semblace of medical equipment, Michael will go ahead and bite the bullet and purchase the potions mentioned. While greedy for sure, this may be very good money spent as it telegraphs to the cure that he is concerned about their welfare and is willing to pay what it cost to save a life should they have to risk theirs in his employ.

As the waiter has given good service Michael will tip him 5 gp or 30 percent of themeals total. He will the casually ask the waiter if he would know of anyone  wo deals in or who may be interested in purchasing some fine cigars as well as some high quality foodstuffs, that he happens to have for sale.

Assuming that the conversation does not take that long, MIchael will head back to the ship and rest to prepart for his meeting. Michael is figuring it will be about 3 or 3:30 when he arrives back at the ship so that would give a few hours to check the ship over, rest and see to the loading of the medical supplies etc


----------



## Scotley

*The Black Lace Glove*

The waiter is eager to please after that tip. "Sir, I suggest you speak with Benjamin Smythe who does the purchasing for the 'Glove. He might well be interested if the quality is high. His office is below the foredeck on the port side."  

As your party prepares to leave a man approaches you. He wears a brown jacket and looks a bit out of place here. He seems more of an academic than a pirate. "Good Captain, could I purchase one of those fine cigars from you? I have not seen the like in some time. I hate to be a bother, but the tabacco here is generally quite poor."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mermaids Rest*

Looking at the waiter, Michael will say "Thank you, you have provided most excellent service, if your perhpas interested in taking service with a crew come look me up on the Retribution, I am i currently in need of someone to take care of my cabin but more importantly to provide excellent service to my guests"

"Cetainly my good man, but you many not purchase them at all. Handing him three of the cigars he states "I ask that you simply pass the word among your fellow cigar afficiandos that "The Retribution" has a considerable stock and is willing to part with them"


----------



## Scotley

*Lunch at the 'Captain's Table' of the 'Black Lace Glove'*

The waiter glances around nervously at Michael's suggestion and says softly, "I don't get off until ten, would that be too late to visit?" 

They man, who seems well into middle age and has the red nose of one who enjoys drink overmuch, takes the cigar and runs it under his large nose. "Delightful!" He extends a hand, "A pleasure sir, I am Bertold Penor. I shall indeed refer my friends to the 'Retribution'. You'll forgive me for saying so, but that is an odd name for a merchant ship. Is there a story there perhaps?"  He also extends a hand to Grumbar and Grond. Then turning back to Michael, "and your name sir if I might?" Taking the man's hand you note that the thumb and index finger are stained with ink.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Lunch at "Cpatians Table"*

Lowering his voice also, Michael will say "Tonight i have an engagement but if it is that pressing, then I shall leave word for you to be allowed on the ship and that you may remain until my meeting is finished, or you may call upon me anytime tomorrow"

Addressing the man named Betrold Penor he will laughing say "Not really when you consider the cutthroat nature of the shipping and mercantile business. MY name is Michael Storm, I am pelased to meet you. Have you resided long in Mermaids Rest? Are you a cartographer by chance?"


----------



## Scotley

*Bertold Penor*

Anton, the waiter, nods and moves off saying, "the morning then." 

"Of course, business is war with fewer swords eh?" He chuckles, "Actually, I am a writer. I've been working on a collection of tales about the Rapscallions here for nigh on two years. And this is the first decent cigar I've had in all that time."


----------



## J. Alexander

*After Lunch Cigar's*

Nodding his head to Anton, Michael will comment, "The moriiing is fine. I can see you anytime before 11:00 am..

Turning to Bertold he will say "A writer, you must indeed be a brave or very foolish man to write about the inhabitants of Mermaids REst and their exploits." Continuing he will say ' You have been at it for two  years you say, then i dare say for a box or two of cigars you could fill me in on all the wonderful inhabitants here at Mermaids Rest and about that old sea dog Giraldii and his schemes?"


----------



## Scotley

*Luncheon at the "Captain's Table"*

"Oh, I write very carefully and under several pen names, but one must play to their vanity." He nods, "Yes, I've heard a tale or two about Grialdii. Two boxes you say? That and a glass or two of port and you've got yourself a story teller!"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mermaid's REst*

Looking at the fnshed meal before him, Michael states, "As we are seem to be finished here, may I invite you to my ship to collect your boxes and to enjoy several bottles of port that I happen to have? Some conversations should occur in private do you not think?


----------



## Scotley

*Luncheon at "The Captain's Table"*

"Absolutely my good man. Please lead on."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mermaids Rest*

Michael will cut short his shore excursion and return to the ship figuring information may be more valuable than arms at this point. Arriving bacak at "The Retribution", Michael will escourt the man to his cabin and call for the boxes of cigars and one bottle of port. He will the insturct Guiesspiee to go and get one of the boxes of ultra special cigars that he has also acquired and ask him to bring them back. Michael will engage in small talk until guiessippe has returned. Note both Grond and Guiesspiee should be in the cabin at this time.

Wrapping up the small talk, Michael will place the two boxes on the table. "There you are my good man. May i ask you to start relating what you know about Giraldi and the unique crew that makes up Mermaids' Rest"


----------



## Scotley

*Port and Cigars*

Settling himself comfortably and taking a generous sip of port, Bertold considers for a moment. "Giraldii, what can I say about that pirate? He is a canny fellow. As bad as any of the bloodthirsty sword wavers, but more subtle. He can smell a fat prize two days out. He tends to take cargos by cunning rather than force of arms. He speaks well, I've seen him convince a mark that the ocean is dry and the desert wet. He's smart enough not to tangle with the other stronger pirates here. He makes a good living without causing too much of a stir." He puffs contintedly on the cigar as he speaks and quickly finishes his glass of port. "I must say your cigars and wine are of the finest order Captain."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conversation with the Writer*

"Very interesting indeed" Taking a sip from his glass Michael will continue "So if it were profitable for him he would stay his hand and take the easy money rather than paying a butchers bill for it?  Is he the sort that could line up interesting cargos at a good price and the sort who would be willing to do business if it were mutualy profitable?"

"What else is going on in the Rest? How long has the masque ships been here? What about that Bastaide ship, I take it she is a slaver?


----------



## Scotley

*Port and Cigars*

"The easy money. Yes that discribes our Giraldii. I'm sure he could come up with some cargo if you don't mind stolen or pirate merchandise. I wouldn't trust him though. He's a slippery fellow and if he saw a chance to short you or otherwise fool you he'd take it. However, he's not inclined to bloodshed unless he has an overwhelming advantage. He is always passing himself off as something he's not. Don't believe a word out of his mouth."  

He savors some more port and enhales deeply. With a sigh of pleasure he continues. "There is always a lot of gossip at the 'Rest. The Masque is favorite topic just now. I plan to be there. I've spent a princely sum on a costume that I am confident will gain me entry. It is a strange afair for such a place as this. Lots of wealthy outsiders are here. It has everyone slavering like pigs at the trough for taste of all that money, but so far few fellows have had any luck. Indeed several notable theives have gone missing. Some say they are plotting the biggest theft in the history of the 'Rest and others say they have been turned into fish food for trying to take on the wrong victom. I favor the latter. This party has been carefully planned and has gone out of its way to avoid using locals for anything. The barge where it is to be held only has one visible entrance it that is locked up tight. There is a service entrance with supplies have been going in, but their are many guards there and some of them are rather frightening. Snipers are on the upper works and they don't hesitate to take a shot at anyone who tries to come aboard or even stands looking too long. I don't know how many locals will be able to get in. Everyone has plans to try to attend, but unless you look like 'somebody' I consider it unlikely. Rumor is that there are some high ranking nobles as well as powerful Captains and of course the Sea Sorcerer here."

"That Gnoll ship was the topic of conversation until the Masque got top billing. There is of course a lot of speculation about that one. Everybody knows that those Bastiander folk are slave owners. The question is would they take folk off our decks. I am inclined to say yes, just because there have been some folk vanish under mysterious cercumstances lately. It is hard to say because there hasn't been any evidence that points to the Gnolls. Only a handful of them have even come off the boat. They like to gamble and flirt with women, but so far they've been pretty harmless. I'd feel better if they'd cause a little trouble. There being so good it makes me wonder if they aren't up to something."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservation with the Writer*

Reaching across and refilling the writers glass with port Michael will continue "I bet i could find a very good market for my cigars if I could just get the word out." Continuing he will comment "Do you th ink your tailor would have time to complete a uniform for me perhaps?


----------



## Scotley

*Port and Cigars*

"You ask much sir. There are only a few hours until the Masque begins. If you have pen and paper I will be happy to write a note of introduction to Fenneous for you, but it may well cost you much to have an adequate costume assembled in time." He raises his cigar. "A box of cigars might help, but you'll still pay a significant sircharage for speed. He'll likely have to bump other customers, some of whom might react violently, to finish in time. Plus, every yard of decent material on the 'Rest is likely spoken for by now. You must make haste man!"

Soon you discover that Fenneous is a halfling tailor and considered on of the best here. Typical Masque attire must reek of money as that is the usual way that they decide which otherwise anonomus patron may gain entry. In theory everyone is equal at a Masque, but in practice the upper crust avoids mixing with the lower classes by only letting in someone with sufficient wealth on display. Costumes include masks that cover most if not all of the face. 

"You shall have no trouble parting with these cigars. I'm sure there are many who would like some. I'll help you spread the word."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conversation with the Writer*

"Excellent, Excellent my good may. Would you happen to have copies of your books for sale that you could send to the ship?" Reaching into the coffer Michael will remove a bag of 10gp. "This is for your troble sir in advertising my tobacco. Consider it a small token in payment of a much larger commission should sales go well. On that note with such Grand Figures About, spread the word that I have these aboard for sale"  Michael will uncover one of the boxes of the ubber special cigars I will sell them individual for 100gp or by the box for 7000gp. You wont find a better cigar anywhere. These my friend are smoked only bye those who are elite and who have access to fortunes."

Pausing while he glances at it and if he asks Michael will allow him to handle one. "Any further information you may hear of or think I would be interesgted in, I hope that you will call upon me. I am intereted in most anything, and currently have a very delicate comission to fufill which may involve contacting the Bastisado ship?"


----------



## Scotley

"I would be honored to give you signed copies of some of my work. I'll have them sent over in the morning." He pockets the coins. "Thank you sir. I'll do my best to steer you some buyers. I'll keep my ears open for anything that might be of interest."  At the mention of the Bastiander ship he pales. "My good Captain, I have no truck with slavers and slavery, I'll thank you to keep me out of any such business. If you wish to involve yourself with that sort you'll find a few of their officers drinking, whoring and gambling at the 'Den of Thieves' or 'The Dragon's Folly'."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conversation with the Writer*

"Well tis not by choice I tell you, but sometimes a nobel customer puts the squeeze on us small merchants and request very delicate and special transactions. You be damed if you do and damed if you dont"...

Thanking the man for coming and extending an invitation to call on him somteim after the masque, Michale will show him out.

Requesting the prescence of Nac"Losin and her acoloyte, he will ask "Ladies, I must beg a boon of you, do you perhaps have any skill with needle and thread and could perhaps fashion me a costume for tomorrows masque?"

"He will then relate his convesation with Giralddi and the writer for Nac'Losin and ask her thoughts.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The Masque is tonight, only about 4 hours away.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

OCC: Well then alrighty lol, i am screwed lol i have an appt with Giradli at 7:00pm the masque to attend to lol etc...my oh my...what time is the masque by the way.....thank goodnees for armour with glamour on it lol I will just need a cloak i think.....perhaps theycan help me out with that


----------



## Scotley

The Masque begins at 8, but you be fashionablly late. The ladies could do the needlework if they had the fabric...


----------



## J. Alexander

*The  Masque*

Michael will turn to the ladies and say "May i trouble you to shop for materials this afternoon that you deem suitable and can work with. I will have Captain Chandar and two of his marines accompany you to provide for your safety?"


----------



## Scotley

*Shopping part 2*

They look both nervous and excited at the posibility of exploring Mermaid's Rest. Nac'Losin seems to be about to speak, but Fa'Duatha says, "Yes, we'd be happy to do this for you Captain." With a sigh Nac'Losin nods, "I assume we need to leave right away? What's our budget for this frippery we are to produce?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Frippery*

Grimacing MIchael will reach for the portfolio and remove several letters of credit as well as 100gp in coin. "As always when you send ladies shopping, more than I can really afford" Smiling he will hand Nac'Losin the coins and letters (5x100gp). "Buy what you can, and if you find a few good deals then purchase them also. Of course should you find something you ladies would like, fell free to purchase that material also. The rest I leave to your judgement"


----------



## Scotley

*Shopping Part 2*

"Thank you Captain, we'll spend your money wisely," says Fa'Duatha. They prepare to go and Chandar takes a couple of marines and attends them. Soon they are on their way.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chat with the Ladies*

Michael will give any needed insturctions to Chandar, but will rest for a bit after they leave. Hoping to get a few hours sleep to refresh himself for what will most likely be a very late evening....


----------



## Scotley

All too quickly sleep is broken by a knock. It has in fact been hours, but seemed like only minutes. Gussippe reports that the ladies have completed their shopping and sewing and would like to do a final fitting.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Fitting*

Stretchin, MIchael will get up and refresh himself with a clean cantrip. "Show the ladies in Guiesspiee"


----------



## Scotley

They come in with an elegant black cape trimmed with sable and silver lined. An elaborate mask in black with dyed black feathers and a silver pattern around the eyes and nose completes the outfit. A ebony cane with faux jewels at the head completes the ensemble. The jewels are very high quality fakes and in dim light or partially covered by a hand should pass. They look at your expectantly.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Clothing*

Looking at the times presented, MIchael will let a show of delight and pleasure show "Ladies, I am stunned, this is more than i hoped for, I am deeply in your debit, What type of doublet do you suggest i wear, one of black and silver feathers perhaps or one of black and silver silk/"

Continuing, "I do hope you ladies picked out something nice for youself?  Where there any problems?"


----------



## Scotley

Fa'Duatha says, "Well Chandar glared at everyone we passed so hard and squeezed his sword hilt with such force that no one so much as glanced at us. We ended up spending almost all the money on your attire. The material was quite hard to get right now. There really wasn't much to appeal to us anyway."  Nac'Losin adds, "yes, this isn't the sort of place for proper women to shop. We could have outfitted ourselves as courtisans or slave girls, but attire for priestesses was not in abundance. Further, much of what was on display had been stolen and I don't wish to be involed with such things. I recommend you go with the feathers." "And you should really come up with more jewelry,"  adds Fa'Duatha helpfully.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The ladies*

"HMMM, jewlery, I do have a few pieces that may work....showing them the pearl necklace and the ruby earring of protection he will way "Will these go with the costume"


----------



## Scotley

Fa'Duatha gives the items an apprasing look. "Hummm, pearls and a ruby aren't a traditional combination, but seadogs are known to wear pearls with absolutely anything, so it should be okay."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dressing for Dinner*

At the mention of "Seadogs" Michael face will go a little pale. "Once again, I thank you ladeis for your efforts. Perhaps at one of our other ports of call, we can find appropriate material for you ladies to enjoy. If you will excuse me, I must dress for Mr. Giraldii and prepare for dinner with him. Then be off to the masque.

Once they leave the room, Michael will arrange the costum so that is hidden but not hidden. That is to say, He wishes Giraldi to see it but not really see it so that he gets the impression, that perhaps Michael was an invitee to the masque and perhaps not someone litley to be triffled with. With luck, this should play into the letters of credit and the 25k gp limit set earlier.


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

Giraldii arrives about 5 minutes late wearing a nice jacket over cork and canvas armor. He wears a cutlass and carries and black leather folio.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Giraldii*

As Giraldii is shown into his cabin, Michael will stand up and greet him. For the occasion, MIchael will have resorted to his usual black and silver tunic, black pants, black boots etc. Instead of a coat, MIchael will be wearing a heavily embroider(silver thread) over tunic set against a pristine white silk shirt. "Captain Giraldii sir, I am so glad you found time to make our appointment this evening. However, I must confess, that I did get my dates a little mixed up and will have only about four hours available sir then I must keep another appointment. I hope that this will not cause any distress among your associates and that we may conclude what I hope to be a mutualyprofitable 
transaction tomorrow?

MIchael will then show the captain to a seat, summon Master Grumbar and say "Master Grumbar you may serve dinner at any time now?


----------



## Scotley

*Dinner with Giraldii*

The man takes a seat, "Of course we are both busy men. Our business should not take overlong."  

Grumbar's first course is a soup of rice and lentels rich with the flavors of bay and cardamon.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giradlii*

Michael will keep the conversation lite for the first course. As they move into the second course Michaell will say "Shall we now discuss the potiential cargos and hulls that may be available for purchase here in Mermaids Rest?


----------



## Scotley

*Dealing with the Devil*

The second course is a plate of cheese and sliced vegetables with bread and a flavored dwarf butter with mushrooms and earthy spices. Giraldii nods and finishes his current bite showing more manners than one might expect from such a rogue. He takes a sip if the excellent crisp white wine. "Yes, let's get down to business. Would you prefer to start with cargos or hulls?" He reaches for the folio he brought.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

Refilling the wine glasses Michael will say "Lets start wtih the cargos then as they are more of an short term investment and currency turnover and move to the hulls which will be a  more long term captial intensive venture?


----------



## Scotley

"Of course, now I have three main types of goods for you to consider: Arms and Armor, Household Goods, and liquor as well as some wine." He starts pulling out sheets of paper. "What would be of interest to you?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Garaldii*

"That is a tough choice. Let us start with the arms and armour and work our way to the hard liquors"


----------



## Scotley

*Dinner with Giraldii*

Laughing at his own wit the man says, "Most people I know do it the other way around, they drink too much and the knives come out."  

OOC: Things are a little hectic right now, but I'll try to get something up later today.


----------



## Scotley

"Alright, here's what I can get my hands on on short notice." Giraldii passes over a sheet of parchment with the following list:

25 suits leather armor

50 suits cork and canvas armor

8 suits chain mail

5 suits shark skin armor

5 suits studded leather (halfling or gnome sized)

20 chain shirts (10 are halfling or gnome sized)

50 long swords

100 short bows

2000 arrows

50 battle axes

20 great swords

50 pikes

100 halberds

100 daggers

50 tridents

OOC: Sorry for the delay, I have surveyers in so I have to be at work, but I'm battling a cold. Things should improve in a day or two.


----------



## Scotley

*Dinner with Giraldii*

As you are finishing a review of the list, a standing rib roast is brought in. The paper crowns on each bone have been carefully hand painted with the Storm and Company Logo. The meat is tender, juicy and seasoned with a peppery blend of spices that hints of the far south. The roast is served with potatos and leeks in a cream sauce and a simple dish of green beans with a little salt pork for flavor. A dark red wine with a smoky flavor and lots of tanins complements the food well.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

Michael will carfully review the list. He will ask a few polite questions and contiue his review. When the roast is brought in, he will serve Girallii a generous portion as well as a mediume portion for himself and say "2500gp for the lot"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

A look of shock crosses the man's face. "Sir, the armor alone is worth more than that. I expected a low opening bid, but I really must protest. The bows are worth more than you offer by themselves."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

With a shark like grin Michael will reply "Pehaps we can sweeten the offer little, what figure did you have in mind."


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"Well, I really feel we may be too far apart to reach an accord, but since you have been a gracious host and generous with fine food and good wine...I'll say five times your offer, 12,500. Truely, in my heart I had an even higher number in mind."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

Looking at Giraldii Michael will continue "You once again have a most excellent point. As I am hoping to establish a profitable and ongoing relationship pray tell me what your heart was set on and perhaps we can negiogate from there."


----------



## Scotley

*The haggling begins in earnest*

He takes a sip of wine to give himself time to consider. As the negotiations heat up he has hardly touched the roast, despite its quality. He glaces down as if noticing it for the first time and takes a bite savoring it as he considers. Clearly he is buying time as he considers what sort of negotiator Michael is, but also taking pleasure in the food. "I am content with 12,500 to start, as I too hope to see a long and prosperous relationship develop. Besides, we have other items to consider if we can't reach an agreement on arms and armor."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giradlii*

"Done then on the Arms and Armour. Shall we now look at the household items. If i am to take on so much arms and such then I will need somthing less conspcious and attractive to the authorites for my other cargo. "


OCC: Does Michael have any idea the type of market Arms and Armour has ?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Well there is always a market for arms and armor, but you will be sailing mostly through Dwarven/Orcish lands and neither race will be inclined to buy much made by outsiders. Perhaps prospects will be better in Bronhelm, which though founded by dwarves has a large population of other races or even in the Crosscroft Isles, which is mostly Halfling. Perhaps even in far Icewatch you can do well. I'll try and get the other goods up later today.


----------



## Scotley

The next list of goods is a mix of household items. 

50 sets of sheets   5sp each

100 comforters       1gp each

100 5 piece place settings of stone ware  5sp each set

20 pewter tea services   2gp each set

40 ceramic ewer and bowl sets    1gp each set

200 silver candle sticks    2gp each

40 wing back chairs        5gp  each

20 folding game tables     5gp each


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"A impressive list Master Giraldii, and very impressive list. Would you mind given me individual prices or each set of itmes as well as a package price/"


----------



## Scotley

*Haggling with Giraldii*

He takes back the piece of paper and scribbles a few noted prices. He comes up with the numbers surprisingly quick. He clearly has a head for figures despite his pirate facade. Soon Micheal has the revised paper in hand. "Take the lot and I'll knock 10 percent off." He attacks the roast in ernest as you review the figures. 

OOC: See revised list above.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"Most excellent prices indeed I must say and I willl agree to your pices with the provision that I have the right to inspect the cargos for consistent quality  as they are loaded. Further I will need to inspect a sample of them before I can agree to overall purchase of them items. Does that sound fair to you ?"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"Certainly sir. I will be happy for you to inspect the goods. I think you'll find them acceptable."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"Now shall we turn our attention to the spirits. Before we do though, you do have a confimred deal on the household goods, pending their inspection, I will pay in cash upon their delivery and approval" Michael will stretch out his hand to the Captain. "As to the Arms and Armour, we shall get back to them presently"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"Excellent." He pulls out a couple of small silver flasks. They are both monagramed, but do not match. He passes over the first one. "This is an Ork spirit. It is strong enough to stave off the chill, but not so strong that it takes away a hunter's edge, in moderation of course. They call it Orkoghtneetya, which I'm told translates as 'Hunter's Fire'. They say it takes the smell of blood and meat from your breath and sweat, which makes stalking game easier. Sounds like an excuse for hunters to drink on the job if you ask me." (Assuming you sample it) It has the warmth of a mild spirit 50 or perhaps 60 proof at most. It is the color of straw and as a grassy minty taste. "I can let you have it for 2gp a quart crock." He passes over the second flask, which has a stronger smell. "Waveborne rum. Not just the regular stuff, but the aged top shelf gold lable stuff. I have 20 cases of 8 bottles each. I can let it go for 90gp a case. A real steal." (again assuming you taste) This one is stronger, likely 90 proof and sweeter as expected from rum. It tasted like pretty good rum to you. He takes out a sheet of paper and passes that over as well. "I have some wine as well, but it isn't great stuff. The white's the only one I'd even give my cat. The rest is pretty bad, but there is always a market for booze."

Common red table wine from the western reach   15 jeroboam for 3sp each 

Champaign 100 magnums for 5sp each 

White wine from the Shield lands 8 demijohns 2gp each

Mushroom wine 25 bottles 2sp each


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

Michael will open his senses to the spirits to make sure they are not magical enhanced to give the illusion of qualitty etc.....assuming they check out, he will then ask Giralddi his price for the lot"


----------



## Scotley

Michael detects no enchantment on either the liquor or the flasks. "I have 75 crocks of that Ork stuff. Hummm."  Showing once again his gift for numbers he quickly comes up with a figure. "Call it 2,000 gold and you can keep the flasks."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giradlii*

"That seems most fair.....indeed most fair indeed. As you say there is always a market for even poor spirits and giving time i should be able to turn them into a p rofit even at the prices your asking."

Can you start loading the liquors and household goods tomorrow afternoon?"

OCC: How many crocks of the hunters fire does he have?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: 75, that is the "Ork Stuff" he refered to. 

"Yes, if you are paying cash I can start loading this evening even."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

Tomorrow afternoon is fine, I will have to go to the bank tomorrow and cash one or two of the letters of credit i have at my disposal. Now i really would like to deal with the Arms and Armour but i have done some mental calculations and before we get to the haggling I ask you to think of what advantage it would be to me to pay full market prices such as you have asked for the arms and armour, then undergo their shipping costs etc. do you think we can perhaps look for a discounted price on them ?


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

The man smiles obviously excited at the prospect of a good haggle. "Well Captain, first of all my responsibility is not to play to your advantage, but to mine. However, to answer your question, this is an expensive market we are in. What might pass for fair market price in some mountain city full of smiths is quite different than a fair price here where fuel and raw material for a forge must all be shipped in and the forge itself has to be specially constructed to protect the wooden ship that houses it."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Diiner with Giraldii*

"True, so very True...but should we not be able to come to an agreeable price on the lot, then i will just have to purchase a few of the items listed. Ideally however, I do wish to pruchase them for lets say 7500 gp..."


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

The pirate raises a glass. "7500, well now we are getting down to an offer with some merit. I think you'll find that these goods are worth more than that. I would say that perhaps 11,000 would not leave me completely destitute. As we've discussed my people would bring the gear to you and that is an added expense."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"Alas 11,000 will eat deeply into my current coffers and perhaps preclude the purchase of the hulls we  were to speak about...so shall we discuss amrs alone or hull alone or perhaps a combinationf of the two


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

You know your priorities better than I. You can always buy the weapons now and return after you sell them and use the profits for the hulls. I can hold them for a modest retainer if we have something you like.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giralddii*

"Shall we then say 10,000 for the arms and armour and a small retainer on the hulks"

OCC:Just biding time here until they catch up so I am drawing out the negiogation


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"Hummm. 10,000 you say. I don't know. I have a lot of people involved who want their share. It will be a stretch, but perhaps I can almost make it at that rate. How about 10,500 just to make sure I have the cash flow to meet my obligations?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

Doing a quick calculation in his mind Michael comes to the conclusion that as he needs to add weapons and such to the ships armour as well as trade good, he will be daying at least 20 percent from the common price. That is not to bad.  Strectchin forth his hand, Michael will say "Done"  "Now please tell me about the hulls/"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Give me a couple days to work out the details. I'll post some choices and prices Monday.


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"As to hulls, this first one might be of interest. Only a certain type of purchaser would be able to benefit, but the price is right. The ship is the Cyrstal Princess, a luxury liner. She was on her way back from a major overhaul with a skeleton crew when pirates fell on her. The crew scuttled her rather than see her fall to pirates. She's been on the bottom in fairly shallow water for just over a month. Insurance has paid off and she is now fair salvage if you could raise her. I could sell you a map to her exact position. She's intact. I know that is not exactly what you had in mind, but it is real prize for the man who could raise her."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"That sounds like a most promising  lead.  How far away would you estibmate here to be and at what cost the map or would you settle for a percentage of her resale profit/"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"Well, obviously, I can't say too much about her position, but she is less than a week away."  He frowns, "you give me quite a delima, I can't charge too much for the location as the ship is only worth so much on the bottom. Her resale potintial is great, but do I trust that you'll be able to do something with her. I was of a mind to charge 2000 gp for a detail map of her location."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with giraldii*

"2000 does not sound that bad but alas i also face a deliman. I must be away North soon, and I do not know if I will have a week to spare as I have numerous trading stops on the way to Bronholm. Let me think on this particualr offer and perhaps consult one or two of my officers in the way to timetables and feasability. Would that put you at an inconvience if I dealy this decsion till perhaps after we load the already agreed upon cargo's?


----------



## Scotley

"No, not at all, I understand such a purchase requires thought. It is not to be undertaken lightly. That is why I mentioned it first on my list. Would you hear about some of the other posibilities?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"yes please go on"

OCC:  Waiting for your response in the four lands


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I've got lots of short quailty feedback meetings today, so posting will be a little erratic.


----------



## Scotley

"The second ship is really more of a barge and truely a hull. It was converted to use as a dance hall here by an interprizing fellow named Jadavan, but the shortage of available women here and the frequent fights over the ones who were there kept the overhead too high. He then tried his hand at a casino, but about three weeks ago the upperworks burned. Some say angry patrons cheated by Jadavan's games did it, others say it was Jadavan's competition. All I know is I can get the rights to the hull, which is still solid. It's a large almost square barge hull."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giralddi*

"Both sound promising indeed, could you also perhaps come across some deals on timber'


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

At this point the next course arrives, a bowl of mixed fresh greens with a slightly sour dressing. Giraldii samples it and smiles as he continues. "Timber is hard to come by. We do get a good bit of salvage here, but green wood is unheard of."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giralddi*

"I can understand that, those pesky elves can be hard to deal with when it comes to green wood, so seasoned timber is fine. Do you find the salad to you liking?"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"I do find the salad to my liking. Fresh green vegetables are nearly as rare as green wood. The wood we can get here comes in a few pieces at a time. It will take a while to amass a decent quantity."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"I am glad you find them to your liking. Perhaps you may be interested in taking the 2000 for the map out in fresh vegetiables over a period of time...say a weekly deliver ?"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"A very interesting offer, but the map could be used immediately, while I will have to wait months or even years to see a full return. Having no previous dealings with you and knowing nothing of your reputation I am reluctant to enter such an agreement. I hope you don't take offense. I would consider a much lower risk proposition. For example, 1500 gp up front and 500 gp in vegetable shipments."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"While were on the subject, do you think you could broker fresh vegetables and fresh water here at a reasonalbe profit"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"Well that isn't really my line, but I know some folks who could. I could make the proper introductions for a small finders fee."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"Understood, we all must stick close to our core interests. Are there anyother hulls that hyou know about that would intereste me?"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"One more, the Donnatella, a three masted schooner. Not a bad old boat, but she needs a good bit of work. The owner, Wan Alasardo, had let her fall into some disrepair due to declining health. He's been dying for nearly 10 years and finally kicked the bucket a couple months ago. Anyway, his heirs began squabbling immediately and as last week one had slain the last other claimant only to be felled by an assassin waiting on him when he got home. The assassin was hired by the brother he'd just killed. The executor of the will wants to unload the old hulk so he can pay off the family debts, collect his fees and be done with the whole sorted mess."

The final course arrives, a rich fruit sherbert with a heady dessert wine.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"Any idea of the asking price"

OCC: Sorry for the spooty replies the last few days, but work has been killing me


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"Its a good sized merchant ship perhaps 95' long and a three master to boot, so I'd say they won't go lower than 10,000 gp even in the shape it is in. Fully restored its worth twice that to any decent shipping house."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giralddi*

"What about crew capacity, tonnage,?  Any idea as to the major problems that are not commonly known?

OCC: Just killing time really with random questions etc until thye other group rejoins the time line


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

OOC: As soon as they finish the current fight I'm going to advance time to the Masque. After that you should be able to move along at your own pace.

Giraldii considers for a moment. It is a large merchant ship. It needs to be dry docked and the hull cleaned. The lines and sails likely need replacement and I'm sure other minor repairs and 10 years of general maintenence are needed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"Both sound very promising indeed, I shall have to think on which one or perhaps both most carfully. Would it inconvicne you any if i withhold my decesion about them until we load our already agreed upon transactions?"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"I can hold off for a few days. When would you like to start loading?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giralddi*

"How about we start tomorrow afternoon"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"That sounds good. I'll send a pilot to guide you to my private dock around noon tomorrow."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Garilddi*

"Perhaps i could offer additonal compesation say 100 gp for you to have the good transported and loaded at our current dock"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

OOC: Oh, where's the fun in that for the DM. BTW, your waiting on the other group may be over sooner than you thought. I damn near wiped out 3/4 of the party in one round today. 

"Well, it will be an extra burden, but a 150gp should cover the extra labor costs."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldi*

Michael will sit back, lite up a grand supermo offer one to Giraldii, and once it is comfortable lit Michael will strectch forth his hand and say "Done then sir, we shall be expecting you tomorrow afternoon. Who knows should i find a market for these, indicating the cigar, I may be in a postion to take both ships off your hands"

OCC: Yeah i see that,,,,,making me think long and hard about a cleric level or two .....but honestly despite the good die rolls on your part, that party has an inherent weakness that you do exploit oh so well. Each despite what they profess, play their characters as indiviudals and not team members and rely upon others to formulate or initiate teamwork. alas no one is there to do that ....

OCC: As to the first occ comment, I may be dumb but not stupid, I have been playing with Ole skippy for to many years now and have had way to  many blueberry donughnuts in the past to set myself up like that..at least until i get some reinforcemntes


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

The pirate also leans back and puffs contentedly. "Ah a fine cigar indeed. You should have no trouble finding a buyer for these. I shall call upon you tomorrow at say three hours past noon?"

OOC: Yes teamwork could make a difference. I wish you and I could get into a good game and put that premiss to the test. Maybe we'll have the DM reaching for doughnuts and buttermilk?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Giraldii*

"Then as we have concluded our business, I must beg your pardon and end this lovely evening. I do so look forward to seeing you tomorrow. Perhaps you may have stubled acorss a few more exceptional deals by then." Michael will then stand up and escourt Giraldii off the ship. Returning to his cabin he will bath and clean his clothes and get ready for the Masque.


OCC: Giving what your rolling i think there is a good chance your gonna wax one of them. And this may sound terrible but that may not be a bad thing. We tend to think of our characters as invulnerable and build superones etc that we think can take care of themselves and act without support. I did this one time in a campaing  setting of your and boom lost a very dear character to a troll becaause of stupidity. I cant recall his name but he was the one with the firearms and who was in love with an elven girl ....actually i should blame Paul lol as he could not hit but it was stupidty for sure.

For the life of me I can not figure out why these guys , dont really know aoubt Keith yet, almost always refuse to build a base of support etc before they go off. The most common answer i hear is , Were loners, I leave no ties, etc..but in doing so they kill their access to much needed information and more importantly they deny the dm a chance to really save their ass thru support intervenation when things truly go bad such a a string of incrediable rolls on invisible castle.  Oh well, in a way miss being there but in a way very glad i am out once and for all....

What ever happend to karl?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Karl lost his computer access. He returned briefly and things went out again. 

OOC: I do remember the infamous troll encounter with your character and Paul's. That has been some years ago. It is interesting that you mention loners. If you read very much on the boards, many DM's include in their guidelines for building a character 'no loners'. It really isn't functional.


----------



## Scotley

*Puttin' on the Ritz*

Michael gets cleaned up and dressed and in his admittedly biased opinion he look quite good. Nac'Losin and her acolyte are to be commended. You finish dressing and make your way topside just at sunset. Say what you will about the 'Rest, but they do have glorious sunsets. Grond is waiting by the gangway trying to look casual, but the collection of weapons he's bearing sort of belies his motives. "So what is the plan?" he asks.


----------



## J. Alexander

*After Dinner*

Motioning Grond to his cabin, MIchael will realy his dinner conversation with Giralddi. "We do have a few hours to spare, so lets have a cigar and think some things thru"

Continuing Micael will say "Giraldii is not to be trusted, he is trying to hard to get us to use his private dock, and that may be an advantage to us later on should we choose to use it. For now i think he will let us be in peace that is until he gets his money. I look for him to possible hit us tonight thinking to get what cash we have on hand or at sea once we leave."

"As for this evening, i think we shall jsut stroll around "The Rest" being very carfull until we arrive at the party. I dont think many people will dare attack masque attendees but if they do then perhaps we can pick up some usefull information...."

"Once at the Mask, we shall have to play it by ear and see what developes"


----------



## Scotley

"Yes, that pirate is an oily fellow and not to be trusted." He puffs the fine cigar clearly trying to master the art of smoking such a fine stoogie. "So who do you want to escort you to this Masque and will we be going inside." You sense this is the question that has been weighing on his mind this evening. He clearly wishes to be in two places at once--watching the ship and you.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Mask*

"That question has been weighing on my mind and i can not come up with a satisfactory answer. My deisre and insticnt is to take you with me and leave the rest to secure the ship. That however exposes us to losing everything we have gained to date plus a large portion of our former earnings should they prove false or be overwhelmed. The other obivious choice would be to leave you in charge and take Guiessippe, but that does not help me out in a fight and should something bad happen cause us to lose him."

"Having said that my overall intention is to enter the mask and see what i can develope. This I will most likely have to do alone as I dont think anyone can past muster and giving that option, I think it best if i go alone stayin in contact with you via our new found device and staying invisible as  much as possible"


----------



## Scotley

*Discussions with Grond*

Grond sighs, "I feared that would be your course. I must tell you that I worry about you wandering about alone. I would be by your side if posible. We can always find more ships and cargo. Two weeks ago it was just we three in a rowboat."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

"Three alone and now were thirty something soone to be more when Nicholas finds us with his recruites. I do hope he was able to find 10 or so instead of the minimume of five. We have grown and propsered indeed with the gods blessings. I say we keep trusting the gods and you accompany me to the Masque."


----------



## Scotley

*Puttin' on the Ritz*

He looks visibly releaved by your choice. "Excellent. I'd guess it is about time we go then. I'm sure Chandar, Grumbar and the others will be able to handle things here. Perhaps we should see about getting some signal flares to call us back to the ship in future emergencies?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

"You are right, we do need a signaling agecny for emergencies...if you think it helpful i could show the priestenss how to use the neclaace, take one of the earings and she could summon us back"


----------



## Scotley

*Puttin' on the Ritz*

"If you think the ship likely to be raided tonight I think it a wise precaution."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

"Honestly Grond, I have no idea, I think it is a possiablity but not a very high one. For all our sakes though, it should proably be left here that way they can communicate with us on a regualr basis and if we dont report in, lauch a rescue effort"


----------



## Scotley

*Puttin' on the Ritz*

"I don't know what it is about this place boss, but I seem to be turning into a mother hen. I'll be happy when we see this place over the aft rail."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

"I know what you mean, I have a headache just thinking about all the possiablities that may befall us. Well I guess we should ask the priestess to join us and show her how to use the necklace and ask her to stay in contact with us." Going to the door Michael will open it and say "Pass the word and ask the Priiestess to join us in the great cabin at her convinece:


----------



## Scotley

Nac'Losin arrives shortly. "What can I do for you this evening Captain? Can't get a date for the ball?" She laughs at this.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

smiling, Michael will say "Alas should my problems and worries be so simple when such lovelyness is avaialbe." Michael will then explain his concerns, show here the necklace and ask her if she would be willing to act as the communications hub this evening.


----------



## Scotley

*Nac'Losin*

 "Certainly Captain, that seems a wise precaution." Nac'Losin takes necklace and pearls and quickly masters them. "The magic is simple enough. Do be careful."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask.*

Thanking the pristess for her time, Michael will offer her the use of his cabin to stand her watch as it is considerable more comfortable and defendable than hers. He then will call the first officer and Chandar to his quarters. When they arrive, he will say. "Gentleman, Grond and I are off to the Mask. We expec you to defend this ship and be prepared for any possible acts agains the ship or it's crew. We are being watched and watched closely, so set your guards and wards well. Further, Captain Chandar you may need to lead a party to a location and shore to help Grond and myself should we  be attacked."

Any guestions


----------



## Scotley

*Meeting before the ball.*

The officers glance at each other, but at first no one speaks. Finally, Chandar asks, "so if there is an attack will I be in charge as head of the marines?" Mangram follows this before you can answer with, "In the absense of an attack who is in charge?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chain of Command*

Pausing to think Michael responds "Good question, good question, I belive that as First Officer, Mr. Mangram will have overall command of the ship. Captain Chandar as our Security Officer also has a vital roll.  I have faith in both you gentlmen, as you have giving me no reason to question your loyalty and or competence as officers so I am forced to make a very hard decesion here.  Should an attack occur or assistance be called for, then Captain Chandar will lead this ship. Failing that occurence then according to custom Mr. Mangram has command. I dont expect a pissing contest gentlemen, I expect you to work well togehter and should you have any questions, The priestess can contact me and you will have your answer within a few minutes. This decesion is not meant as a slight to you Mr. Mangram, as to Captain Chandar leading the defense, but i am afraid we are dealing with some very nasty people here and will possible need an overwheling show of strenght and ruthleness. On a brighter side, should things go well mr. Mangrum, then you can most likely expect to be overseeing the refitting of your first command for Storm and Company, should you wish to captain one of our ships that we are currently negiotating for. Any questions


----------



## Scotley

"Aye, aye captain, no questions," replies Mangram. "Thank you Captain we'll take care of things,"  adds Chandar. Both men seem pleased.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

"Very good gentlemen, return to your posts"  As they are leaving, MIchael will call out  "Mr Mangrum sir, you will need these" and toss him the keys to the ships log book, papers and pyachest"


----------



## Scotley

Grinning, Mangram asks, "I don't suppose I have the athority to give the officers a pay raise tonight?"  Taking on a more serious tone he adds, "Good luck sir, and do be careful out there." 

Chandar simply nods and moves off to check on the placement of his men. 

Grond says, "Well, no use putting it off, shall we make our way to the Masque?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

Catching Mangrum tone he says "No pay raise for sure but a healthy bouns is indeed a possiablity should we do this right" Then Michael will take on a serious tone, "Thank you gentlemen, and good luck with the ship."

When they have left Michael will turn to Grond "Now what do we do about a custom for you. Think we can pass you off as a Northern Barbarian and just put you in skins and such..anyway...at the very least you can be my escourt and stand around looking dangersou. In fact, you can help us detect other their thoughts so that e may avert danger"

Michael and Grond will then suit up and put on their toys....and tricks such as flash stones and thunderstones etc........

They will then exit the ship. ON the way out, he will ask Chandar to mark those individual you may be following them or paying a lot of intereste to  them and rely that information to us via the priestess.


----------



## Scotley

Chandar nods, "I will captain. It is interesting to note that we are seeing less attention paid to ships in general this afternoon and evening. There has been a steady exidous for some hours now."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masgu*

Michale and Grond will begin making their way to the ship hosting the mask. They will be very carfull to stay in well lite areas and go with the general throng of fellow masque goers.


----------



## Scotley

*Going to a party*

Micheal and Grond make their way into the maze of docks that connect the ships of this floating city. The lighting is poor at best, so staying in well lighted areas is all but impossible, however, soon after setting out they meet up with a group of likely Masque goers. There are four appearent guards in studded leather and an assortment of weapons as well as two men and a woman in what you hope are costumes. One man wears motley of silk scarves tied about him in layers making a wild and expensive harlequin's outfit. The other man and the woman are in similar revealing costumes of black leather that are somewhere between the traditional leather garb of Bastiander desert raiders and something from a risque sex shop. The outfits leave little to the imagination. The man is a little old and scrawny to be carrying off such a costume while the woman appears to be younger with well rounded curves. The three wear masks that conceal their facial features, while the guards bear no markings that would identfy their affiliation, if you had to guess you'd say they were of Shieldlander origins just based on size, hair and skin tones.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

Michael and Grond will kinda fall in with the group as they move toward the ship hosting the party. They will affect the air and attitude of those going to a ball game or rock concert, moving ahead of then fallling behind of the group in randoom fashion as they continue to observe and look for possible trouble.


----------



## Scotley

*To the ball*

A guard at the front and the rear of the group each hold sunrods aloft making it easy for Grond and Michael to stay in the radius of their light. The guards are silent and alert, while the three in the center chat excitedly. They are speculating about the foods and entertainments to be had as well as who might be in attendance. You would guess that they are merchants of some sort from the sort of people they seem to talk about--mostly guildsmasters and promenent figures in Shieldlander crewes as near as you can tell.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the  Mask*

Michael and Grond will following along with watchful eyes and listening ears. taking note of the people, krewes, guilds etc that may be mentioned.


----------



## Scotley

*Going to a party*

The group of partygoers discuss the firm of Bainbridge and York as well as the crewes of Dagger Bay Traders and Wenchele's. They seem to be minor merchants of grain and meat.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Mask*

Michael and Grond will continue towards the mask, keeping a sharp lookout for Nicholas just in case he may be waiting around the Mask sight in hopes of contacting us.


----------



## Scotley

*Going to a party*

As Michael and Grond approach the Masque there is no sign of Nicolas or any of his known alter egos.

OOC: Spot Checks for you and Grond please.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Party*

rondrolls 1d20 + 2, getting [6,2] = (8)Spot

Michael Stormrolls 1d20 + 6, getting [7,6] = (13)Spot


OCC Guess were just walking along merrily


----------



## Scotley

*Going to a party*

Michael and Grond stroll on blissfully unaware of any pursuit. Soon they begin to approach the site of the Masque. Oddly, the barge where the Masque is to be held seems quiet and dark, but nearby a large flat bottomed three decker river boat nearby is a riot of sound light and color. The group of Shieldlander merchants have stopped and are speaking quietly among themselves.

OOC: Did you continue toward the barge of the Masque or the party on the river boat?


----------



## J. Alexander

*A Decesion*

Both Michael and Grond will stop and listen and see if they can overhear what the shield landers are discussing.

Grondrolls 1d20 + 2, getting [12,2] = (14) listen
Michael Stormrolls 1d20 + 4, getting [11,4] = (15)
listen


----------



## Scotley

*Going to a party*

Michael overhears just snatches of the conversation. They seem to be confused by the obvious party near, but not at the expected site. You'd guess from their talk that they have relatively little experience with a major Masque like this one. They have only attended local small time events in the past. The 'lady' wants to check out the party in progress, while the 'gentlemen' are wary. One of the guards seems to notice you and gives you a stare that conveys the classic message, 'move along nothing to see here.'


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Mask*

Michael will turn to Grond and whisper while moving a little off to the side. "Could the actual party be on the smaller yacht and not the one we suppose?"
 Michael will then extend his senses using both detect magic and Devil's Sight to determine what may or may not be around them


----------



## Scotley

*Going to a party*

Grond srugs, "I don't understand either." From this distance Michael's sight reveals nothing unsusal. You'll have to move closer to either the barge or river boat to see anything.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Going to a Party*

Michale will begin to speak quietly with Grond "If the people hosting the mask and currently present to attend it are true to their reputations, then they would have enough power to mask their party from the on lookers and give the illusion that nothing is going on at all. The one aboard the three deceker may well be a distaction or decoy for those truly not invited."

Standing tall and assuming a noble pose Michale will say alound "Fortune favors the bold" and move towards the darkned party barge. As he moves off he will say "Grond a sun rod please, i have no wish to spoil my costume and you may want to ready your axe as it willl just be us" As he moves towards the quite barge Michael will contiue to detect magic and use his devils sight at his surrondins.


----------



## Scotley

*Going to a party*

As Michael gets close to the barge in the shadows he sees a small door with a canvas awening. Printing on the awening is an inverted triangle with a black infinity symbol in the center. Some effort has been made to keep this area dim and shadowy, perhaps a sunrod would not be appreciated.

OOC: Roll a knowledge check--local, nobility or history which ever is better.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Party*

Michael Stormrolls 1d20 + 2, getting [8,2] = (10) Knowledge

Intriqued by the symbol and what it possible represents, Michael will take head to the intutive warning and instruct Grond to extinquish the sunrod. Michael will then engage "Devi's sight" which allows him to see nomral in either regular or magical darkness"

With "Devils sight" engged Michael will very carefully scan the area for danger. Once this is done he will motion Grond to take up a defensive position close to him, ready the flash/and thunder stones in his glove and step to the doorway.


----------



## Scotley

*Going to a party*

Now that Michael is closer his devil's sight reveals the door clearly. He suspects that the triangle symbol relates to the Masque, but can't remember. There is magic around the door and the door is slightly recessed. To either side of the door is small concealed alcove shouded in magical darkness. A mansized figure stands in each. A small grate in the door is the only break in the otherwise smooth metal form. There is no handle, visible hinge or lock on the outside of the door.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Doorway*

Michael will step to the doorway and letting the power of his eldritch essece flicker at his fingertips trace the banner desing upon the door.


----------



## Scotley

*Going to the party*

As Michael steps up to the door a little panel behind the grate opens and just enough light to illuminate his face spills out. A hulking brute, perhaps an Ogre, waits beyond the door. He says, "Can't you see here is quite a party across the way? I think they have free beer and sporting ladies over there. Why would you want to come to a dark old barge like this?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The doorway*

Fixing the oger with a bemused smile, Michael will say "Bescasue my dear fellow, this is where the real party is to occuer" and will begin laughing...."Go ahead be a good door warden and pass us"


----------



## Scotley

*Going to a party*

The door opens soundlessly and Michael is admitted to a very small anti-chamber with another similar door just to the left. He notes that such an arrangement would make it very difficult to bash down the second door. The Ogre wears only a loin cloth and spiked quantlets and kneepads. In such confined quarters he could be devestating as a wrestler. Michael finds it uncomfortable to be in this small room pressed close to the large humanoid whose flesh glistens with an oil that he senses is magical. On the other side is a window behind which a very attractive woman in a faery costume waits to take hats, coats and weapons. The Ogre motions to the girl and says in a very no nonesense voice "if you'll please leave all but one small personal weapon shorter than this rod", he holds up a  metal stick about 18 inches, "with the lady I can admit you." 

OOC: First does Grond try to enter and second how much hardware does Michael try to keep?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Doorway*

Grond will follow Michael into the doorway making it indeed a very close fit. Michael will dutifully surrender his rapier and keep the dagger given to him by Captain Marin. As Michael has no real other weapons other than his tricks and eldritch blast he passes. Turning to the Oger he say, "My guard will surreder his weapons as well, I ask that he be allowed to keep his sword though, what use is a guard who is unarmed." Michael will then motion for Grond to surrender this axe"


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

Grond looks decidedly uncomfortable as he stands chest to waist with the Ogre who towers over him. The Ogre speaks in a powerful voice, "Guards are not allowed in the Masque proper, but we have set aside a pleasant lounge for personal bodyguards. He may keep his sword, but any injury to other guards will be your responsibility, so don't get into any pissing contests with the other guards." The Ogre punctuates this last by proddeding Grond in the chest with a big sausagelike index finger hard enough to push him against the wall. The girl takes the weapons and offers a small brass chit with a number on it. As her hand touches Michael's he senses some small magic has been uses. The girl obviously notes his awareness and winks, "just a way to make sure you get your property back sir. Enjoy the party." The weapons are placed in storage out of sight. Once the formalities are despensed with the door opens. Michael notes with some interest that it is connected to the outside door by a set of massive metal gears, appearently to prevent more than one of the doors being open at a time. As you both pass into the dimly lit corridor beyond the Ogre adds, "Enjoy the Masque of the Grotto gentlemen." in a much more polite voice. The door closes behind you with a thump and a clank leaving you alone in the corridor. The sounds of muffled conversation and soft music come from somewhere ahead. 

OOC: Spot checks?


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Music*

Michael Stormrolls 1d20 + 6, getting [20,6] = (26) spot  (HOLY COW)

Grondrolls 1d20 + 2, getting [2,2] = (4) spot

Michael and Grond will sedately walk to the sound of the voices. Along the way Michael will contiune to use his devi's sight.


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque of the Grotto*

As Michael moves aside a curtain he sees a low barrier behind which Grialdii and a dozen of his pirates stand ready with a swivel gun and various other weapons pointed at you. The sound of slits opening in the ceiling and the smell of boiling oil comes down from above your head. Additional silts open in the wall next to you. Giraldii laughs and says, "would you like a glass of wine while you negotiate a price for your life? Shall we start the bidding at your ship, all your goods, your crew as slaves and forty thousand gold?"


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

OOC: Just kidding! Did I have you reaching for the buttermilK? The real post will be up momentarily.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Heartattack*

OCC: NO NO FRIGGIN BUTTERMILK BUT YOU DID MAKE ME SNORT A VERY NICE PIECE OF GERMAN CHOCLATE CAKE THRU MY NOISE AN ONTO MY KEYBOARD ( - ITCH)


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque of the Grotto*

After about 30 feet the passage comes to a tee. Some light spills from either direction ahead. The corridor is draped with filmy curtains which seem to dampen the noise of crowds and music ahead, but it gets louder as you move toward the juction ahead. Glancing back Michael notes that again the door is blank, no knob, keyhole, hinge or even grate this time. With his devil's sight and a bit of luck Michael sees that there are carefully concealed slits in the ceiling behind which he senses eyes watching and perhaps smells just a hint of heated pitch.


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: NO NO FRIGGIN BUTTERMILK BUT YOU DID MAKE ME SNORT A VERY NICE PIECE OF GERMAN CHOCLATE CAKE THRU MY NOISE AN ONTO MY KEYBOARD ( - ITCH)




OOC: lol brings back fond memories of wine stained DM screens past.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Hallway*

Michael and Grond will contiune to move down the hallway as if they did not have a care in the world. As they are walking Michael will state "Remind me when it gets to be 3am or so, I need to be leaving at that time.  See me to the door and you are on you own until that time. I ask that you dont drink that much, but other than that you are free to enjoy the entertainment as you wish."   MIchael will then walk to the tee.

OCC: Not funny at alll skippy, ever had a hunk of co icing come out your noise ?


----------



## Scotley

*Crossroads*

One side of the tee is a short hallway that opens up into a well appointed lounge with soft furnishings and a long darkwood bar. Several men, most in some sort of armor are relaxing here. At one end of the room dart boards and billards are set up and several are playing. A handful of women in faery costumes are serving the guests. 

The other side of the tee is blocked by a velvet rope and another woman in the now familiar faery costume awaits you.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Seperation*

Turning to Grond Michael will say "I belive that is where they wish for you to wait. Remember 3:00 am and do have a good time"...

Michael will then approach the velvet rope.


----------



## Scotley

*Masque*

Grond goes to join his fellows looking a little disappointed to be seperated. Michael turns to the velvet rope. A large mirror on the wall gives him one last chance to check his appearance before entering the Masque proper. There is another of the Fairy costumed women at the rope. As you approach she says, "Good evening sir, your name please?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Entry*

Adjusting the mask to his face, Michael will once again laughing say.."A name lol at a mask...how novel....shall we say Mr. Guest and leave it at that....why spoil the fun of figuring out who each other is if the names have already been given. Be a good lass and pass Mr. Guest by"


----------



## Scotley

*Gate Keeper*

The woman goes into what has obviously become a well rehersed script, "Quite right sir, and we won't share your identity with anyone here, but the hosts insist on knowing who is here. I assure you that the information will not be revealed to any of the other guests, nor anyone other than the hosts for that matter. You understand that when there is no formal guest list and anyone could conceivably attend, the hosts would like to know who they are hosting lest they do or say something that might offend a promenent guest. Simply give me your real name, and I'll know of course if it isn't, and you may join the festivities."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Velvet Rope*

Michael will give a chuckly and say. "Why not indeed" and laugh some more "Oh very well then, but only because i have been smitten by your fairy charm.  The name is M. Storm and should you care to call upon me for dinner withing the next few days, I would consider it an honor?"


----------



## Scotley

*Gatekeeper*

OOC: Diplomacy check?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Flirting*

Michael Stormrolls 1d20 + 9, getting [17,9] = (26) diplomacy


----------



## Scotley

*Flirting*

She smiles a friendly smile. "An interesting offer sir, but how do I know what you really look like or where to find you?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Flirting*

"Indeed, Indeed, would you say that is part of the fun of a masque, the sense of discovery and adventure? You did see my guard did you not? Hard to miss him? Look for us at "Name the Resturante he had dinner witht he shcolar at" tomorrow and the next day around lunchtime."


----------



## Scotley

*Flirting*

"Perhaps I'll be there. The food is quite good for the 'Rest. Enjoy the party." She gives you a final smile as she moves the rope so that you can proceed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Into the Mask*

With a casual air, but tense underneath for sure, Michael will wall past the velvet rope and into the Mask.


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

Michael


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

Hearing his name, Michael will turn towards the direction the voice is coming from or if it is the priestess, will open the link"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Actually, my post didn't post. That was the start of a much longer post. Sorry. Anyway, we'll go with it. 

Michael opens the link and hears the somewhat breathy silibant voice of Nac'Losin in his ear. "I just wanted to check in and make sure everything is going well. It continues to be strangely quiet here. Chandar is thinking about taking a small group for a stroll nearby because there is so little activity here."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Reply to Nac'Lossin*

In a whispered tone, Michael will say, "We are safely at the Masque. Tell Chandar not to split the ship's forces unless absoulty necessary. If something happens it is harder to break the stump than it is smaller individual branches. I would suggest at this point, prepositionins some sun rods among the crew and putting some additional laterns out alond the permieter. Things should not be that quite"


----------



## Scotley

*Checking in with the Retribution*

"I will make your wishes known to Chandar. We'll keep a sharp eye out. Do take care yourself. We put a lot of effort into that costume and would hate to see it soiled with your blood."  As Michael talks he hears a sound of footsteps coming from the corridor behind him.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

"Me too"....Michael will then close the link and casually look behind him. He will then proceed into the Mask


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

As Michael looks over his shoulder he sees a horrible demonic form bearing down on him. Fortunately, as the form get's closer he sees that it is made of cloth and perhaps paper mache. It is also accompanied by a woman in a what could be best be described as a 'Paladin' costume. 

As he makes his way on down the passage he once again gets the sense that there are watchers above and to the sides. Finally, he comes to a jog in the passage containing a heavy portcullus (raised) and another of the bare metal doors (open). Just beyond them the passage turns sharply right and around that corner music, light and conversation can be detected.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

Taking a mental note of the position of the barriers, Michael will saunter towards the music and light. While walking the remaing portion of the passageway he will engage his devi;s sight and detect magic to see if anything is amiss.


----------



## Scotley

*Masque*

Spot Check?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

MIchael Stormrolls 1d20 + 6, getting [13,6] = (19)spot


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

Michael sees nothing out of the ordinary as he makes his way the rest of the way down the corridor. As he makes the final turn he finds himself on a landing overlooking a riot of noise and color. Large chandeliers loaded with continual flame and scented candles hang just above eye level in front of him over the large room that makes up perhaps half the barge. The lights seem to represent the moon and stars of a night sky and many more small reflective circles are attached to the ceiling. As he steps onto the landing there is a flourish of trumpets from players in alcoves to either side and a distinguished man announces him as the 'darkly handsome rake in black and silver'. Apparently, the woman with whom Michael has tried to make a date has chosen a name for your costume. A grand stairway descends into the room. Opposite the landing, an orchestra plays soft chamber music. The room is filled with a variety of people in numerous costumes. A dozen or so women in what you recognize as the 'staff' fairy costumes circulate with trays of drinks and finger food. Four more Ogres watch the crowd one strategically placed in each quadrant of the room. The room is decorated as a forest grove with what appear to be live trees around the perimeter and seating in rings like circles of toad stools about a central dance floor. Small areas designed to look like thick hedges conceal with you expect are privies. Beneath the orchestra is a most amazing sight. A row of gondolas designed to look like carriages pulled by sea horses are lined up. There is a heavy cable coming up from a small lake in one corner of the room. It makes a loop where the gondola's are lined up and then goes back into the water. Masque goers are getting into the carriages and moving down into the water. The demon and paladin are waiting to enter as you stand gawking at the spectacle below.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Party*

Trying not to gawk to much and really trying to avoid the "Country boy in the big city" persona, Michael will walk down the stairs and begin to casually stroll around the party grounds. After getting his bearing and perhaps engaging in a lite conversation, MIchael will proceed to the carriages. Can Michale see any one smoking or a designated smoking area ?


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

Michael makes his way around the Masque getting a few apraising looks. He finds a group of mostly men smoking, drinking and swapping stories to the right of the dance floor. Currently there is no dancing. The atmosphere suggests that things are just getting started despite Michael's late arrival.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Michael - The Maks*

Michael will make his way towards the group of gentlemen smoking. Removing on the the Super Premiume cigars reserved only for high nobility, he will casually pat himself as if looking for a lighter and finding none will say "Could anyone perhaps spare a match?"


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

An older gentleman dressed in a jester's motley who was just lighting up as you approached extents a lit tendertwig. "He blows out the match and then sniffs. Hey that's some cigar you have there. Tregeren?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

""Yes inded it is sir, indeed it is." Michael will extend his cigar case which now has two remaing ultra supremes and three lizard long tails to the gentleman. "Would you care to try one?"


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

"Why yes I would." He takes out a clipper and carefully snips the burning end from the cigar he just lit. Michael doesn't recognize it, but can tell it is of fine quality. He tucks it away and examines the contents of your case holding a monocle in front of his left eye. "Ah yes, the Longtails aren't bad, but this is something altogether different." He reaches for an ultra supreme. He passes it under his nose inhaling deeply. "Ahhhh, very nice. This years crop?" He carefully snips and then lights up. The activity has attracted a few other fellows, but no one has been so rude to as to intrude.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

"Yes i belive it is" Michael will say, then kinda smiling sheephisly he will say "I will have to confess sir that as i am new to this particualy nice vice, I have much to learn in the ways of cigars. I have been told that they will only get better with age, so i can only imagine what the boxes i have set aside to age will be like in a few years time."


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

The man's eyes practically dance at the mention of 'several boxes.' "When you take on a vice you don't fool around do you?" He takes a good puff on the cigar. "Some say that such things do get better with age, but I think you can often take the measure of an older man by seeing his youth. And so it is with cigars. If I am any judge at all this will age to become sweeter and more mellow. However, they could become dry bitter if left too long or not stored properly. Humidity is the key. Too much drying and they will turn to dust." He puffs again, and sighs out the smoke with a satisfied grin. "I don't suppose I could interest you in parting with a few of these? Maybe a trade? I could perhaps make up a nice mixed box from around the empire, old and new, to educate you in your new vice?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

Michael will almost break out laughing, but at himself rather than the gentleman in question "Sir, I would be most honored with the added conditon that you furnish me with the name of a reputable humidor maker. I have no wish to see these beauties wasted.  and if they would give you pleasure i would be happy to trade and at the samtime become more educated in tobacco in nature.Truthfully, I am only lucked into these as the person i was buying them for regned on our agreement and out of frustration I began to sample the goods so to speak in order to relive that frustration. O' happy day that was for sure...I find them most calming and have yet to be put in a better mood while partaking"  MIchael will say this in a lite hearted wistfully mood.

OCC: I guess they need somone to piss them off to keep them motivated


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

"You are a lucky fellow, but alas starting with such fine cigars may make it difficult to apprieciate the lessor members of the breed." He taps his chin with a finger. "A humidor maker...There is a dwarf in Bronhelm on Mason street, Kerrigan is his name. He does fine work. He also does wine cellars. Very solid old fellow. Slow and a bit pricy, but I challenge you to find a better man for the job. Did a marvelous cabinet on my yacht last year." He puffs contintedly clearly enjoying the cigar. "Come by my boat, the 'Donna e Ciesa' tomorrow around six with a box of these and I'll swap you for two mixed boxes from my stocks. I've got a brandy that would set these off nicely and we can enjoy one together over sunset. I do enjoy ending the work day with a good smoke and a little brandy."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

"I would be honored sir, six it shall be"...For the heck of it Michaels will sense motive on the man 
Michael Stormrolls 1d20 + 7, getting [8,7] = (15) Sense 

MIchael will then turn towards the group and say "I do beg your pardon gentlmen for being so rude, would anyone care to partaks  of the remaining one or perhaps try a longtail."


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

Michael senses an earnestness in the man, no duplicity, but also that he doesn't really want to be here. He puffs contentedly again when a large darkhaired woman in what is likely a very expensive costume adorned with exotic feathers and precious stones approaches. "Vitorio, are you going to sit here puffing that disgusting thing all night or treat your wife properly and take me down to the grotto?"  She produces a fan and opens it with a crisp flick of her wrist. She fans the accumulated smoke away. "Ug, I don't want my costume reeking of that foul swamp weed while I'm dancing with royalty. Do hurry up dear." She turns away and the man takes a final deep pull on the cigar and blows the smoke at her back with a mischievous grin. He takes out his scissors and snips the burning end and carefully stows the remaining half of the cigar. "Perhaps later he says wistfully, good evening gentlemen." He nods at Michael, "until tomorrow sir," and sets off after his wife. She is a little large, but still a handsome woman in her late 50's.


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

OOC: Make a knowledge the sea or knowledge nobility and royalty roll.

A couple of other smokers take you up on your offer and gather around. "Poor guy. All that money and power and he still has to be led around by the nose." Another man laughs, "still can't find a woman to marry you eh Petros." The first speaker looks a little sheepish.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

Michael Stormrolls 1d20 + 2, getting [16,2] = (18) Know - Sea

Michale will say his hands "Now gentlemen we all know that we can be terribley foolish and indulgent with those we love. I dare say there is not a man alive that has not been lead around by the nose at one point or another by a pretty lass." Michael will then finish take a few more puffs of his cigar and listen to the conversation. After taking the puffs, he will clip his cigar and replace it in his holder. In a self mocking manner he will say "Alas i have yet to develope the stamina to finish a complete one at one burning."


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

Michael vaguely remembers hearing something about a Vitorio Latzarri. He is a minor noble, crewe leader and politition of some note in the Western Reach. His ships specialize is exotic goods from far ports--spices, foods, drink and so forth. The conversation continues about women and cigars for a while.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

Michael will contiune with the conversation for perhaps another 10 mniutes, lisiting and catching names more than talking. After his self imposed time limit he will excsue himself and walk around. Finding a secluded spot he will open the link to the priestess and update he and ask her to right the names etc down. Providing nothing of signifance is going on aboard ship, Michael will continue to nose about for another ten minutes before heading to the line waiting to be transported to the grotto.


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

The priestess has little to report. The marines are restless because it remains so quiet.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

Michael will thank her for her vigliance and recommend that the ship maintain its alret status till  9 am or so but also cauting that the crew should not go into fatiguq. Michael will state "Something  is afoot i am sure, I just do not know what"

Completing this task, Michael ill noise about and perhaps filrt with a pretty lady or two befor making his way to the line waiting transport in the carriages.


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

There aren't as many ladies about as one might expect. At least not unescorted ones. Perhaps it is a factor of the location of the Masque? Trays of food and drink are both excellent quality. The costumes of the other party-goers range from the simple, like Michael's, to elaborate magically enhanced creations. You suspect a couple of people are using polymorph type magic as well.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

Feeling much like the country cousion at a big city shindig, Michael will make his way towards the line, He will be polite to all but limit his conversation to pleaseantries etc, unless and obivious invite occurs to stray to other matters. Basically he will just listen to the gossip and try to get his bearing of the place as he makes his way to the grotto.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Once more we've hit a wall. I can't really let you go much further until the rest of the group assembles.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

OCC :   crap but you know the other word i so want to use
Looks like it will be another friggin month...i will be so glad to be finally unentagled with them you can not even imagine


----------



## Scotley

Patience is a virtue. They are only about one blow from wrapping up the fight and then we can move along.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Smiles*

And who has ever accused me of being virtious


----------



## Scotley

lol


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

As Michael makes his way around he manages to slip into a few conversations. The hot topic, beyond speculations about the Masque, its hosts, and the guest list, seems to be a couple of incidents that happened yesterday. A small boat was attacked by demons or undead, or elves depending on the speaker. It seems that three boats were involved. It isn't clear if they were together or if some were attackers and some were defenders. The crux of the story is that the strange attackers were defeated. A similar tail suggests that the crew of a ship were also attacked. It is noted the the shadowy attacker there seemed to be immune to weapons. The everyone seems to want to tie the attacks to the Masque, but so far the theories seem at best improbable.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

Michael will remain silent for the most part and just listen. When the time comes to contact the Priestess again, he will inform her of the attacks and suggest lighting the laterns if it has not already been done.  Michael will then continue to mill about and pick up any usefull information about possible trades, economic conditions etc. In short he will try to gage teh state of teh empire lol.....


----------



## Scotley

*State of the Empire*

With the receeding of the plague trade and exploration are coming back to life. Fortunes are won and lost every day. Michael overhears one interesting conversation suggesting that the Western Reach economy isn't growing as fast at others because of a mix of an old stale system of government and business and widespread corruption. Their feeling is that the southern captial of Waveborne Hold is where the real excitement is. Another suggests it would be unwise to discount the industry of the Dwarves in Bronhelm. There hard will always produce good that need shipment and most dwarves aren't going to put to sea. His companion suggests that as long as goods are going out of Bronhelm the locals will have money to buy goods, which means that it is also a good destination for selling cargo as well as buying. Yet another counters that piracy is more of a concern in the north meaning runs there are more expense because you need better armed ships and face higher losses. An old salt deep in his cups even this early in the party suggests that burning this place (presumably meaning Mermaid's Rest) to the waterline would take out half the pirates in the north. Such talk clearly makes the more sober fellows nervious and they begin making excuses to return to wives or visit the Gents. This group quickly breaks up and Michael must find another.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Mask*

Michale will casually draw the old salt into conversation and a discussion of pirates in general if he is intersted. Should the old man be willing Michael will innoncelty ask who are the most notroious pirates in or who use Mermainds rest


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

The fellow is more than happy to talk. Michael has to make a conscious effort of will to stay close enough to the man's horrid breath to hear him over the noise of the other party goers. The thick smell of alcohol is only partially successful at masking what must be serious oral health issues and questionable dietary choices made earlier in the evening. "Well old Red Legs Rogers was the worst of the lot to be sure." Michael had noticed several businesses and shops that use 'Red Legs' in their names or as a sort of logo on their merchandise. He was a noted pirate some 40 years ago that sort of put Mermaid's Rest on the map. He's long since been put to death by the Empire for his crimes. "Bloody Bertha and her bunch got one of my boats." Michael is unfamiliar with her, but the drunk is happy to elaborate. "She's a Sea Hag with a crew of misfits, most of which ain't even human. Her ships have all been sunk now, but she's still out there, they never found her body." He takes a generous drink of his double whiskey and continues. "Don't forget about Halfbreed Robert Worley, he's a mean violent bugger of a half-Ogre who they say eats any children he finds aboard the boats he takes."  He calls over one of the staff for a refill and continues on, "this new bunch though their sneaky ones. They don't parade around braggin' like the old days. They just quietly take boats and no one ever hears of them again. The Empire says they've cracked down, but boats still go missing, you just don't hear as much about it."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conversation with the old man*

Interesting indeed Michael will comment "Do they ever work as a team and single out a particular compaies ships"  Continuing Michael will say "I heard that (name of the passanger liner that was lost) was being chased by pirates before she ran aground? Even heard some rumors about a man named Giraldii and was warned away from doing business with him as his goods may be questionalbe.


----------



## Scotley

*Masque*

The man blinks at Michael trying to focus. "The Cyrstal Princess? She vanished, but I hadn't heard she ran aground. Is that solid info?"  He considers, taking a moment to try and remember what else was said. "Giraldii? That pirate rogue. If you buy from him you can bet you are getting stolen or prirated goods."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conversation with the old man and the sea*

"I do have it from a somewhat reliable source, that is within one weeks sail of mermaids rest. If the infomration is to be trusted I could perhaps even negiogate a map of her resting place as I fear she was ran aground by pirates. Now how accurate it may be I do not know and it may well be a trap by the pirates that ran her aground" MIchale will then say in an offhand manner "The only sticking point is that i do not know if i wish to wager 7500 gp on a dubious map and thus secure her location. Should fortune favor me, then i have no doubt that the investemnt would be returned many times over but for now cash is a little tight until i can get to a banking house and draw cash. for some reason these rascal only want hard speci"


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

The old drunken salt laughs. "Only a fool would wager on such a bet. These rogues only take cash because they assume everyone is as crooked as they are."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

Laughing with the old man Michael will contiune, "Oh well only time will tell and withouth such decisions to be made and situations to be explored and lasses to be chased, life would indeed be boring would it not"


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

The man finishes his drink and rubs at his red nose. Hitching up his trousers and running fingers through his hair he nods at Michael's comment, "Yes, I must decide which of these lovely ladies will chase and catch this evening." Such an outcome seems unlikely given that the man is getting pretty unsteady on his feet already, it is doubtful he can walk much less chase someone.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

Taking as chance Michael will say "Shall we then progress to the masque proper sir?"


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

"I would see this 'Grotto' they are make so much of."  He lurches more or less in the direction of the transportation below.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Grotto*

Michael will walk very slowly and delibertly with the old man to the embarking point. While standing in line he will excuse himself breifly and step away as if to use the bathroom. He will then opne the link to the prestess. "Everyting okay?"


----------



## Scotley

*Calling Home*

Nac'Losin sounds chipper. "As quiet as can be. I just hope it isn't the calm before the storm. Chandar is brooding. Men of action often have a problem with inaction. We've broken into your wine and cigars and things are much better now," she says with a laugh. "How are things at your end? Keeping the canapes and wine off the costume we made I hope?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Phone Call*

Startled for a moment at the thought of the reserve cigars being smoked, Michael soon calms down as he remebers they are safley locked and wrapped up in his personal chest. He will however, voice concern to the priestess about the results of a drunken crew should they be attacked. Other than that he will ask that she inform Captain Chandar to prepare a small escorting party to come fetch Michale and Grond when they are notifed to do so.  "Yes Madame your custome is save. By the way have we had any visitors or gifts sent to the ship?" Michael will ask on a hunch.


----------



## Scotley

"Too drunk to find your way home already Captain? I shall tell Chandar to stand ready. He's eager for something to do. So far we have had no visitors or deliveries to the ship. Are you expecting something?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

"Hardly drunk, Madame, just preparing for just in case. And no there are no deliveries scheduled, should someone approach and say they have something for the ship expect the worst unless they ustter the code word "Blessed be the Song"  I would not put it past our business partners to try something sneakey like that. Okay i am off to the grotto. Take care and may the song shine upon you."   

Michael will then go back to the old man and wait passage to the grotto.


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

The man leans upon a pole as the line passes him by. He appears to have fallen asleep or passed out on his feet. He is still breathing based on the cloud of fumes he is emitting.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

"Shall we progress?" Michael will ask the older salt


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

The man starts awake looking confused for a moment then realizes he is holding an empty glass. He summons a server and is soon ready to proceed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

Feeling a little weird about the old man, Michael will engage his devils sight to see if he is being affected magical somehow, then slowly scan the area with the engaged site"


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

Michael finds using his devil's sight effectively in this place is challenging at best. The lighting is magical, the lift system is magical, the walls are reinforced with magic, several people appear to be using magic in their costumes, many people have some magic items on their person, all the staff seem to be linked by some sort of communication or tracking magic, the food and drink is magically heated, cooled and or preserved. This glare of magical energies is blinding making it very hard to decern any specific spell or effect.

OOC: Roll a spellcraft and a spot check.


----------



## J. Alexander

Spell craft 15, Spot 11

occ : I tried having both dice rolls in the same roll but i did not get a total, I think i was suppose to add the two and get the numbers.....anyway check it our and let know, i will most likely just roll them one at a time for now...by the way..love the new format of invisible castle


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

OOC: No need to add the rolls, I was looking for two seperate things. 

There is some magic on the old sailor, most likely a minor protective spell of some sort, but Michael can't see much in the magical clutter here.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

Michael will wait for his turn to go into the grotto with the old man, keeping his eyes and ears open for anything of intereste or potiential value.


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

Michael overhears a couple in front of him. The young man is trying hard to get what appears to be a voluptuous and beautiful young woman to agree to an assignation. However, having used his devil's sight moments before, Michael is pretty sure that the 'woman' is in fact a middle aged man using magic to alter his form. The woman is insisting on some token that will show the young man's intentions are honest and that he is not just looking for a 'one night stand.'


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

Smiling and realizing once again that he is in way over his head, Michael will quietly wait in line with the old man. Michael will contiue to observe but will remain silent for the most part unless directly engaged in the conversation.


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

The line moves slowly. Michael's sotted companion seems to have slipped into an introspective level of drunkenness though he does manage to rouse himself enough to stare at the 'woman' in front of you.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

Michael will casual begin to study the lady in question.


----------



## Scotley

The outward appearance is every teenage boy's dream, imporbably curvy, with long blonde tresses with a heart shaped face partly obscured by her feathery mask. The transformation is not mearly illusion but physical.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

Smiling and with laughter in his voice Michale  will say "He who woos and takes his leave, lives to woo another day..Come my good fellow, join us bachelors and leave the lady to her masque. Join us in brandy and good cigars and dream of wooings to come"


----------



## Scotley

*The Masque*

OOC: Make a diplomacy check.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20 + 9-> [2,9] = (11)

Diplomacy

OCC:Obvisouly, the excitment of the party and his earlier sucess has now landed Michael in trouble   By the way did you ever figure experience for the shark fight ? Both Grond and Nicholas are real close to leveling up


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Expericence points? It has only been a few months since I gave some. Don't be greedy lol. I'll try and find some time this week and go back and see how much is due. No promises. The holiday season is taking a toll on my game time. 

The 'woman' glares at Michael and caressing the young man's back says, "You don't want to run off with these drunks and leave your date all alone do you? There are lots of men here I guess I could find someone to talk to if you really want me too." The young man glances at you and says, "maybe later," then returns his attention to the woman.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

MIchael will simply nod his head and go back to waiting for the carriage.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Once again we are playing the waiting game.


----------



## J. Alexander

LA LA LA LA LALAALALALALALALALALALALALALA   FA LALA LLALALALALALA LA LA LA

OCC: What's another month


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Well, looks like we lost a hell of a lot of the game, but we should be able to continue. See my post in the Island Empire OOC for my plans.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Crap*

OCC:

Scott, I have notes about all the lists and contacts etc....and my save thread goes to January 6th or so...i just failed to copy and paste...a mistake i wont make again.......i dont know if it will be helpful but i do have the complete first part of to mermaids rest should you need it.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Thanks, I would like a copy of your notes on contacts and such. I think the first part of too mermaid's rest is still here. Its only the later stuff I've lost. I'll get things moving again in a couple days.


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

When last we left our bold Warlock he was sleeping peacefully in a private room at the top of the grotto ampetheather. His story will continue Monday.


----------



## Scotley

*Waking from the haze*

Michael is startled awake by a slap to the face. Willum is standing over him looking concerned. "Sorry sir, but I couldn't seem to rouse you any other way."  He points at passed out servants and 'Amabar' who is snoring softly. "Something weird is going on here."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Private Rooms*

Awakening to Willum's prodding Michael will quickly gather himself and awaken Amabar by the simple expedient of pour water on him from the ice bucket and popping and amonia capsul under his nose. He will directe Willum to awaken the other servants. As they are being rousehd adn gaining their bearings, Michael will step to the windows to see is he can observe anything then to the doorway.


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

With a generous application of icy water and foul odor, Nicolas splutters awake, his form shifting briefly before solidifying as Amabar once more. The servants are rousing with some difficultly, obviously confused by what has happened. Moving to the open side of the room, Michael sees that the performance has shifted with a animal act of some sort taking place on the stage below. Otherwise the ampetheater seems much as it did before. Looking to the right, Michael notes that two of the ogre guards are standing nearby their arms crossed and looking as if someone has just told a funny joke. 

OOC: Listen check please.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Listen*

1d20+7-> [3,7] = (10)

Listen


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

Michael hears nothing but the performance below. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Privat Rooms*

As Ambar rouses, Michael will brief him quickly. "This was very well done indeed, I am afraid we may be to late for a lot of people. Very well done indeed"....Michael will then turn to Willum "Can you fight young master Willum" Michael will ask "I fear we may all need to in oreder to get out of this fiendsih trap" Turning to Ambar, Michael will say "We leave and leave now, hopefully we can save some in the process. Willum stay behind me, we are going to search the area and find a way out of these rooms. Once on the main floor, if things remain calm, go to your friends and tell them to leave and leave quickly."  Michael will then go invisilbe and step to the door and look out .


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

Willum pulls a whip and a short sword from his instrument cases and attaches both to his belt. "I'm no William Wall Breaker*, but I can do my part." Nicholas gets up a looking a little disoriented, but pulls a dagger and tries to shake off the muzzyness in his head. Michael finds the door barred from the other side when he tries to open it. 

*A popular warrior hero from the Goblin Wars on the Boarder Isles.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Private Rooms*

"Well looks like Stealth is out, Fortuen favors the bold they say" Michael will then back up from the door and proceeds to use a modifed eldritch blast (sonic) agaist the door for a total of 14 points against the door and lock area.

5d6-> [2,4,2,2,4] = (14)


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

The sonic blast proves fairly noisy as Michael destroys the lock. However, the bar is a rod mounted at the base of the door. A second blast (at least) will be needed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Private Rooms*

Michael will pause for a moment and hand Willum a few thunderstones and flash stones..."Here break the overlooking window and throw these down...away from the people but towards the guards." Michael will then turn to the door and unlease a regular eldritch balst
5d6-> [4,4,4,3,4] = (19)


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

OOC: No glass the side of the room is protected only by a mildly magical curtain. The only obvious guards are the two Ogres on the narrow walkway just a few feet outside the room. There are one or two other folks in the crowd below that you have pegged as posible guards. No more of the Ogres are currently visible here. They are more common in the casino. Finally, I don't believe a regular EB effects objects. You'll need the sonic. 

Willum looks out the open side of the room for a moment and asks, "You want me to toss most of this at the Ogres outside and maybe a couple down lower just to create a little chaos?" Meanwhile, Nicholas seems to be getting himself together now. "What can I do?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The private rooms*

With a slightly harried tone Michael will address Willum "If we dont get these people out and out know they are in danger of being caught in a major confortation for which they are not equiped or armed to handle. Yes i am placing some of them at risk by the ensuing panic but if the guards respond then we now where they are further as they settle the people down, some may just decide to leave on their own. Nevermind Willum" Turning to NIcholas Michael will say "Do it ambar, we need to alert the people that something may be afoot. Hopefully you can do it in such a way they can not trace it to the private rooms"  Michael will thne sonic blast the door...please refer to the early damage. "Willum, stay close, this may get very nasty"


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

Just as Michael blasts the door an earthly howl comes from just beyond it. Freed from it's bar the door swings out as two fierce looking once human creatures come into view howling in anger and frustration. Seeing Michael they leap to the attack. They are hunched forms similar to the ones Michael saw earlier when Willum sang the northern ballad and the Shamanic figure stepped out with them. They look horrible up close and smell worse. 

OOC: Roll Init. and make a Fortitude save. You can roll for Willum as well giving him a +2 on each.


----------



## J. Alexander

Michael
1d20+4-> [12,4] = (16) Initative
1d20+3-> [9,3] = (12)  Fortitude

"FRACK>>CANT SEEM TO MAKE A SAVE"

Willum
1d20+2-> [5,2] = (7)  Initative
1d20+2-> [2,2] = (4)  Fortitude 

Willum Int/Fort


----------



## Scotley

*The Hallway*

OOC: Tsk, Tsk, Tsk...


----------



## Scotley

*The haunted hallway.*

Michael feels his stomach lurch and the contents begin to rise. He hears the sound of retching from behind him along with some 'booms' as Nicholas starts to act. 

OOC: Michael and Willum are sickened. Each takes a -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks. You still have initiative on them. Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Hallway*

Sensing his condition and fearing from that the combinatin of the earlier posion and this new illness will be very dangerous, Michael will unleash a full attack against the creatures in the hopes of taking them down quickly Stepping slightly away from the creatures Michale will delviver his blast 1d20+9-2-> [17,9,-2] = (24) Eldritch blast and doing 5d6+1-> [2,1,2,6,6,1] = (18).


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the hallway.*

Calling upon his arcane might, Michael steps back into the room and unleashes a blast at the first creature taking it squarly in the chest causing gobbits of putrifying flesh to fly in all directions. This does nothing to slow the creature or calm Michael's stomach. 

Michael is assualted by a storm of teeth and claws (1d20+6=25, 1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=13), but only the bite succeeds in penetrating (1d8+4=6) his defenses. 

The other undead horror can't get past its fellow in the doorway and simply snarls and spits raking claws on the door frame. 

Behind him Micheal hears Willum, still ill, but struggling to act pick up a discarded bottle and toss (1d20+3=22) it to smash (1d4+1=4) on the creature trying to get in. The last of the fine brandy drips down the rictus grin and protruding teeth. 

Michael can't tell what Nicholas is up to, but hears him bemoaning, "Gods above, Ogres before us and undead behind, I'm gonna end my days the meat in a beastial necrophilic gang rape sandwich!" 

OOC: Michael needs to roll two fortitude saves vs. DC12 and if he makes both act in the next round.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Private rooms*

1d20+3-> [9,3] = (12)
1d20+3-> [5,3] = (8)

Fort Saves


----------



## Scotley

*The private room*

Michael feels a strange chill pass through him and realizes that some dark force about this undead could paralyze his muscles into inaction. The chill is quickly replaced by a feverish feeling, but otherwise Michael continues to be able to fight. 

OOC: You just made the more important of the two. Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Private Rooms*

MIchael will continue his battle with the foe in front of him, standing his ground Micahel will raise his hands once more and unleash his magic upon his foe. 

1d20+9-2-> [17,9,-2] = (24) To hit

5d6+1-> [3,2,2,5,2,1] = (15)Damage

OCC:As Michael has damge reduction does this apply to the natural attacks of this creatures ?


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the hallway*

OOC: Yes you damage reduction applies to any attack except those made with cold iron if I rememeber correctly. The damage reduction applies to each attack, so if you get hit twice you take one off each.

The undead attacks (1d20+6=20, 1d20+4=23, 1d20+4=20) with amazing fierosity despite Michael's lastest attack which must have nearly felled the creature. Michael is marked with several wounds (1d8+4=9, 1d4+2=3, 1d4+2=5). Michael hears Willum singing behind him and feels a hand on his back as the soothing warmth of healing magic courses (1d8+4=8) through his body.

OOC: Actions for the next round?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Private Rooms*

As the creatrue hits Micahel, his arace defeses flare and reduce the damage to 7,1,3 for a total of 11 points. Feeling the prescence of healing magic further bolstering him being down only now 3 points MIchael will uleash yet another arcane attack on the ghoul in front of him.
1d20+9-2-> [14,9,-2] = (21) Attck
5d6+1-> [2,6,5,2,1,1] = (17)Damage


----------



## Scotley

*The private room*

Michael's latest blast brings the fell creature's unlife to an end and it collapses in a heap of rotting flesh and moldering bones. However, the other one is on Michael in an instant, claws and teeth (1d20+6=8, 1d20+4=18, 1d20+4=23) lashing out and while the bite misses, he is raked (1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=5)  with both claws. Willum manages to toss another bottle, but it shatters on the doorframe just missing the undead. 

OOC: You got off easy last round as I forgot to ask for a save. I need another fortitude save at DC12.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+3-> [14,3] = (17)-2 =15 Fort Save
1d20+9-2-> [16,9,-2] = (23) to hit
5d6+1-> [4,2,4,2,2,1] = (15) Damage

Meeting the new attacker with a blast of arcane magic, Michael sends forth another blast that he has modifed to do sonic damage.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the hallway.*

The creature attacks (1d20+6=21, 1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=21) viciously despite grievious wounds. Michael is hit with both claws and teeth (1d6+4=9, 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=5). Willum tosses in another bottle this time wounding the thing slightly. Willum curses at the minor damage. "If only I had my trusty bow!", he laments. 

Another DC 12 fortitude save vs. paralyzation.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+3-> [12,3] = (15) fort save

1d20+9-2-> [8,9,-2] = (15)to hit
5d6+1-> [6,2,3,2,5,1] = (19) to damage

Summoning another sonic eldritch blast, Michael will unleash his attacks once again at the creatrue before him.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the hallway*

The undead collapses though Michael's stomach is still suffering. He turns to see a comatose Nicholas between two Ogre guards. Willum is holding his sword and looking back and forth between Michael and the ogres. One of them says, "are you going to come along quietly or are we going to have trouble." It looks as if Nicholas landed a blow or two on the big men before he was felled, but they appear formidable none the less. Each is holding a stout looking club.

OOC: Spot check?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ogers*

1d20+6-> [19,6] = (25)
Spot


----------



## Scotley

*Confrontation*

Michael's devil's sight reveals that the Ogres are coated with some sort of protective magic, and he suspects from the way they hold their clubs that they are not mearly brutes, but have some training as warriors. He notices that each wears a small pin, perhaps a symbol of some mercenary company? From their accent he'd also guess they are southerners rather than from the far north where giants rather than Ogres would be the norm.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ogers*

"Now gentlemen, the game is now over. People have been alerted and now you and your comapny/crew stand responsible for the safety of the "Guests" here. Do you really want it about that you and your company were party to the disapperacne of so many important people. It would be a death warrant for your entire crew and it's associate: Michael will then open the links to the priestess. "Priestess we have the ogeres in league with the foes. They belong to a mercenary company or crew from the southlands and are using (describe the symbol) as their banner. If I have to fight these gentlemen spread the word on their involvement. I have already notifed the others" Turning back to the gentlemen Michael will say 'Care to join me and save the life of your crew /company/"

Should i roll bluff or diplomacy ?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Looks more like diplomacy to me.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ogers*

1d20+9-> [17,9] = (26) Diplomacy - Ogers


----------



## Scotley

*The bargin.*

The two Ogres look at each other a moment and then the fallen undead. One says to the other, "C'mon Joe, we did sign up for that." He points at the dead. "We were just supossed to keep the peace." The other rubs his stubbly jaw thoughtfully a moment. "You're right Carni, we don't need the agrivation." He looks at Michael apprasingly for an instant, "We'll lose our pay for sure, so if you would like to cover our lost wages, we might find another problem that needs our attention on the other side of the ampetheater..."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ogers*

"Well of course gentlemen, I will happily cover your wages or you could sign on with me and I will pay 100gp per man that helps me out in saving these people from the foul individual who have obvisouly mislead you and your company. Just think of the renowed that well may be yours, helping save so many important souls?" MIchael says.

"If we have an agreement then show me where you are taking the souls you have already been mislead into removing from these rooms."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: How about one more diplomacy check?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ogers*

1d20+9-> [19,9] = (28)
Diplomacy - ogers


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

The two ogres consider briefly and consult in their own tongue. Turning back to you they both salute crisply, "We are at your orders sir!"  

OOC: Actions?

OOC: You are a model of multicultural acceptance. Your crew is starting to look like the cast of a sixty tv show--two ogres, lizardmen, toadmen, a changeling, a dwarf, a half-giant and a few humans.


----------



## J. Alexander

*New Crew*

"Good Good I am most happy to hear that, I will  raise your wages to 200gp just for making such a quick decesion." MIchael says hoping to sink the barb deeper and get them thinking about the money etc. Turning to Willum he will say "Search those piles of rags please while we awaken Ambar". To the Ogers he will say "First we need to rescue those that have already been taken, do you know where they are being held?" He will then direct the ogers to splash some cold water on Ambar. if that fails Michael will ask them to step away and will dribble a potion of healing in his mouth on the theory that it will reomove subdual damage as well as actual damage....

OCC: Well if you think so we coud always change the name of our little adventure to SEATREK. But really it was a desperate plow that paid off for now...if they do join our crew on a permeant basis and i think they will from the above rolls etc just think of the increase in our shipboard defense. And honeslty the more i have thought about it the more i do like the idea, I do not see Michael as being such a snob as to be exclusively human or the established acceptable races. Michael is indeed multicultural in that given his past etc he will collect those who society other crews have dismissed as being worthless or stragne or in which society/crews have taken advantage of or abused. It is good common ground to meet on I think and by his accepace of who they are not what they are he may be able to forge very strong bonds of loyalty. For now though  two ogers (YEAH).

OCC:IF the others dont post tonight to the four lands I will move us on. so check your mail around 930 or so


----------



## Scotley

*The Private Room*

With a generous application of water, Nicholas comes around, spluttering and a little confused by the turn of events. After some explaination he shrugs, but it is clear on his face that he'd like another chance at the ogres following his ignominious defeat. 

Meanwhile, Willum gingerly searches the rotting remains of the former undead with some forks. The smell hasn't gotten much better and he covers his mouth and nose with a brandy soaked dishtowel. After a quick search he tosses down the forks in disgust and steps away to breath fresher air. "Nothing but putrid remains. Not so much as a copper between them."

The image of 200 golden coins dancing behind their eyes the ogres are eager to help. One scratches a knobby forehead with a club as he considers. "Our job was really to keep the peace not really seize anyone. If somebody ran out we was to throw 'em back in. We do have a little holding area for any guests that got to carried away with drink or other intoxicants. I think one or two may be sleeping it off down there, but anybody important is probably beyond that door." He points to the chewed and scratched up door at the rear of the room with his club. "The mercenaries aren't welcome back there." His fellow takes up a discarded sandwich as he continues, "Their are some kitchen areas and storage rooms, but beyond that is off limits to all but them northerns that are in charge."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Private Rooms*

"I see, this is indeed most interesting....I guess we will need to rescue the ones sleeping it off and perhaps get someone to take them out before we go into the back rooms...well fortune favors the bold....shall we create more mischeif and mahem to mask our enterprise"

Before starting Michael will pause "Any thoughts, comments gentlemen?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Into the Breach*

Seeing no comments, Michael will pause briefly and contact the priestess "Madam all is well for now, we have now two new recruits and are setting out into the depths of the ship to rescue those already taken. Rescue as many as you can form the chaos that is about to unfold and know that it is the northern hosts of this masque who are responsible for these wll planned abductions."

Turning back to the assembled crew Michael says "First we need to increase the confusion and create more distractions" Handing over several of the thuderstones, flashstones, and several flasks of alchemst fire Michael will continue "I know it is very dangerous but we have to get these people out of here and keep our hosts distracted so throw what you have gentlemen into the area below, keep the alchemist fire directly below the room though" Handing one of the thunderstones and flashstones to an ogeir he will say open the hidden doorway to the kitchen and throw these in when the others toss theirs." Turning ot Willum he will say "Willum you to the same for the open doorway the the rotted corpses."  Turning back to the ogers Michale will say "May i have your names gentlemen, i must ask your apologies for not asking before"

As they are all set to do their assigned tasks Michael will say "On three gentlemen. One, Two, Three" At which point Michael will unlease an eldritch blast(fire) thru the windows and into the ceiling of the amphitheater below.

The attacks launched, Michael and company will go thru the doorway inot the kitchen and forbidden areas. An oger and Michael in the lead, Willum and an aOgier behind and Amabar being rear guard.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Well, unfortunately for the game, I'm off for a much deserved vacation to San Francisco. I don't know how much chance if any, I'll have to post for the next week. I was going to post today, but you've created the perfect moment of dramatic tension, so we'll stop for now. The ogres are Fraxin and Benjal.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Vacation*

OCC: What a terrible cruel person you are  oh wait your the DM that explains everything 
Enjoy your vacation.....


----------



## Scotley

*The game continues...*

OOC: I just sent you an email with a very primative map. Look it over and make sure you want to continue as planned. If you get back to me tonight I hope to be able to post.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, things didn't exactly go as planned. I'll try to get a new map out first thing in the morning.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Private Rooms*

The best laid plans of mice and men 
LALALALALLALALALALALALALALALLALALLALALALL oh wait this is skippies campaing,,, i should be use to it by now 
No worries just gotta harras you about it :0 and it does give me more time to thiik of mischief for my own campaign....


----------



## Scotley

Okay, map sent, again. Let me know if you get it.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Breakfeast*

Having gained a tactical look at the situation, Michael will revise his plans based on the idea that his new guards came into the room from the walkway. Michael will direct Willum and and Guard to throw a handfull of thunderstones and flashstones into the amphitheater while Michael will let go with an eldrtich blast of fire to burst well over the heads of any patrons still downtheir. Ambar will then throw a flashstone and thunderstone into the hallway to distract anyone lingering their at which point the group will go into the hallway and head to the kitchens (Think a swat team throwing in a flash bang gerneade then hitting a door) The ordre will be Michael and a guard, Willum, and then Ambar and a guard.


----------



## Scotley

*Swat*

As they cast thunderstones and fire the chaos in the ampetheater increases. 

OOC: Spot check please.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+7-> [6,7] = (13)
spot

Given that he will not really spot anything with that roll, Michael and Company will proceed with the plan to head towards the kitchen.

OCC:Was the tactical situation that confusing in my campaing, I thought it was clear that the man was outside?


----------



## Scotley

*The kitchen*

As you pass the door into the adjacent private room, it is clear that others are fighting. In the doorway in a pool of blood is a hide clad shaman. Further into the room are serveral more bodies, some servants and a couple who look like northmen in hide armor. Clearly a fierce battle took place here. 

The kitchens are relatively calm until your force bursts in on the heels of thunderclaps. The room is very large and contains several work areas with oven, fire pits, and chilled stone slabs where food is being prepared. Small doors lead to wine cellars and larders, while opposite the doors you entered are double doors leading to another hallway of private rooms. Stairs down from the kitchen lead to storerooms of cooking gear, china, glassware and cutlery. On the lower level is also a large staff breakroom where several frightened servants are gathered. No one offers any resistence in these areas. 

OOC: What now? 

OOC: I was confused in your game. From the first couple of posts I had the idea he was in the room and then it just didn't make sense for him to go back out. I for one pictured him putting his back to a wall inside the room.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Kitchens*

Turning to the two ogeirs, Michael will ask "Which way to the restricted rooms?" Once given the direction, Michael and company will continue in the same formation to those rooms.

OCC" HMMMM I thought i had made it clear thta the man was standing in the doorway and that when Tetsu stepped up behind him, the man stepped out into the yard...oh well have to be more carful from now on lol oh the wonders of this format lol


----------



## Scotley

OOC: With all the feat and tactical options, maps showing where everybody is are really useful in combat. I've rededicated myself to being better and using them in my own game. More tomorrow. I'm off to purchase femine hygiene products. Oh the joys of being a husband and father...


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Kitchen*

Michael and Company will continue thru the kitchens to the restriced rooms. As they move thru the room, Michael will glance about and pocket any silver, bottles of wine or spirtis that seem to be high dollar.


----------



## Scotley

*The Kitchens*

The silver isn't really all that high quality, besides it will only sell for a decent value as a full matched set, and that it very bulky and will require a some time to select and count. However, next to a decanter Michael spots a couple of unopened bottles of Talamanca Gold, a wine from a particularly rare varital of golden grape only available from one island in the western reach. These are from the special reserve of a particularly good year and should be unusually valuable. 

OOC: Do you wish to stop and do a more complete search of the kitchens and cellars? They are fairly extensive.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Kitchens*

Michael and Company will not stop to search the kitchens but will pocket targets of opportunity such as the wine you described.....Placing the items in his bag of holding as they proceed to the r estricted areas.


----------



## Scotley

*Moving on*

One other interesting item catches Michael's eye. A heavy silver tray is laid out with a matching magical miniature tea pot (just big enought to fill the cups twice), two little hand painted porceline tea cups and saucers, a small but expensive looking crystal bud vase holding a pair of magical white roses, a fine rosewood and walnut humidor just big enough to hold the half dozen cigars--which it does and a platinum set of rests, cutter, ashtray and magical lighter. 

Beyond the kitchen is another hallway not unlike the one on the other side of the kitchens. A pair of Ogre guards waits before a door. They grip their clubs and look to the lead Ogre in your group. "What's going on Fraxin?" Fraxin looks to Michael for guidence.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Kitchens*

As they move thru the kitchens, Michael and company will pocket the above items and place them in his sachel of holding making sure they are wrapped well..

At the inquiry from the new guards, Michael will step forward, "A Change in Plans gentlemen, your now working for me at a substainal increase in salary plus 100gp sign on bonus. Fraxin here will fill you in on the details later, right now i need your assistance"  Continuing Michael will say "How many have past this way in the last hour?'

1d20+9-> [20,9] = (29) Diplomacy - New Ogers

OCC: Talk about having a silver tounge.....Michael may well become a dangerous man if this type of luck holds up. Actually I will confess, this is a lot more fun than bashing them....your idea of more character play etc rather than killing violence is actually making me strecth a little.... and come up with some off the wall stuff...I love it....

OCCC: How do you think the 48 hour rule is working so far...


----------



## Scotley

*The forbidden gate*

One of the Ogre guards looks to the other and they both shrug. "I was getting tired of being a door man anyway." The two compare mental notes for a moment and one says, "Would have to be at least a dozen sleeping people went in, but only the northmen came back out. They came an went several times. We figured they were putting the passed out drunks in there to sober up, but after a while I began to think something more sinister might be happening. When I offered to help with one big fellow that Shaman nearly took my head off."  

OOC: Yeah, I'm enjoying this too, besides I don't really want to run a fight with 4 ogres, a bard and a changeling as npcs. Too much dice rolling for me to keep up with.   

OOC: Things seem to be moving along pretty with the 48hour rule. I noticed that my game has picked up now that more combat is happening.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Place*

"Most Intersting indeed. Are there anymore guards beyond the doorway?" Michael says.

In any event with the guards answer Michael will give the following insturctions, with the thought that he best not have 4 ogeris to deal with as well as another enemey should they go back to their old allegiance if combat was to start

"Benjai you take this man "pointing to the other guard, and go back to the kitchens. I saw several hand dollies their and you are to load as many of them as you can with the help of any kitchen staff or fellow guards you find, load them them with cases of wine and spirtis from the best cellears. Gather any kitchen help you need as well as additional guards and use the service entrance to move the goods topside and onto the wharf. Once on the wharf find an area that you can secure and wait for contact from me or one of my agents. It will be your respoability to safe guard the goods and the hired help that you collect to help you. With this resposabilty goes the acting rank of seargent."

"Priestess, inform Grond please that I am sending a party topsop commanded by Seargent Benjai who happens to be an ogier. He will have at least one other guard with him as well as hopfully several hired hands and new recruits."  Michael will say this aloud then go silent for a moment and communicate with the priestess brining her up to date on their progress. 

OCC: The thought of facing 4 ogiers and an new enemy gives me a headache for sure.


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Door*

Nac'Losin reports that all is well topside. The ogres report that none of their number have been allowed to go beyond the door, so they don't know what sort of guards might be inside. They go off to raid the larders and cellars. Trying the door, Michael finds it is locked. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

Inspecting the door, Michael will see if it is a key lock or barred from the inside. If it appears apparent that it can be opened with the open locks skill MIchael will say "Ambar I belive this is your strongpoing" At which point Ambar will step forward and attempt to open the lock.

1d20+5+1-> [16,5,1] = (22) NIcholas - open locks

Should the lock be successful opened the part will refrom with Michael and Fraxin in the front rank. The new oger and Willum in the second rank and Ambar brining up the rear.

"Weapons ready gentlemen".......and proceed thru the door.

Should the door require that we batter it down or should Ambar be unable to open it, Michael will point to the new recruit "Take down the door please....Fraxin, gentlmen prepare for the unexpected please"  Michael will then summon and have ready a sonic modifed eldritch blast.


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Door*

The lock proves no challenge for Amabar; however, as the door is opened there is a small explosion of fire (1d4+6=10). 

OOC: Reflex saves for Nicholas, Michael and one Ogre (+1 ogres are too big to get out of the way quickly I guess.) for half damage.

OOC: Are Michael and Nicholas getting cocky? Either could have checked for traps...


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

1d20+8-> [6,8] = (14)   MIchael
1d20+6-> [9,6] = (15)  Nicholas
1d20+1-> [19,1] = (20) Oger
MIchael, Nicholas, Oger,Ref

Stunned somewhat by the fire, the small party presses on into the room but more caustisouly.

OCC: Nope totally overlooked it,,,one of those small oversites that often proves fatal..just go tlucky this time ...


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Zone*

The door opens into a small hallway. It runs straight for 15' and then turns to the right. At the turn it opens into a fairly large (50'x30') dimly lit room. The room presents an unexpected sight. The beyond the small tiled entryway room is filled with small seating areas each with leather wingback chairs or low sofas. At most sitting areas are couples sitting close and talking softly. The people in the room take no notice of the small group standing at the entry way.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Unexpected Room*

Briefly halting the party, Michael will engage his devil's sight to see if the people are under some glamour and to check the room in general. A slight motion with his hand will signal his party to lower their weapons so as not to be so obvious.


----------



## Scotley

*The cocktail party*

Michael finds that the entire room is bathed in magic making it difficult to determine what exactly might be happening. The group members lower their weapons. 

OOC: How about a spellcraft and knowledge arcana check?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

1d20+8-> [1,8] = (9)
1d20+7-> [14,7] = (21)

Spellcraft/Arcana


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael takes a moment to try and sort out what he's seeing, but the layers of magic make it challenging. He's sure that there are glamours of some sort on at least some of the people, but the exact nature elludes him. So far no one in the room is paying the party more than passing interest.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

Michale will turn to the small party "anyone recongize any of thes peopl as being guests?


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

One of the ogres, absently scratching an armpit as he considers, points to an older silver haired patrician looking fellow snuggling with a much younger woman. "That old geezer there with the tasty young thing. I seen him earlier." Willum speaks up too. "Over there the middle aged woman chatting with that gentleman, she was sitting in the crowd during my first set." Amabar mentions that he conversed with two younger men now sitting with a pair of older men in quiet discussion.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

"Okay lets act on the premise that they are guests and lets see if we can get them to leave the room." Pointing to the new guard, Michale will say."It will be your responsability to lead them thru the service passages and to safety. Once topside meet up with Benjai and his group. As soon as your contacted by my employees, have them removed to the ship"

Michaael will then walk into the room and clear his throat.
"Excuse me ladies and gentlemen, there has been some silent changes, if you would please follow this man, he will show you to the more exclusive and private entertainements."

1d20+9-> [9,9] = (18)
diplomacy


occ" Not the best but not the worst either


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael is surprised to find almost no reaction to his entreaty. A few look up at him and then return to their private conversations. A gets a few dirty looks, but no real interest.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

Working under the assumption that they are most likely being held by some strong glamour or enchantment Michael will signal to his party indicating his desire to cross the room to the other door. Once at the door, he will have Ambar check it for traps and if locked open it"
1d20+8-> [7,8] = (15)   find
1d20+6-> [19,6] = (25) OPen

OCC:I accidentialy pluged in 2 instead of one so it came up with 4 rolls, I took the first to rolls for him.


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

As Michael starts across the room, the door at the other end opens and three well dressed young women come out. They close the door behind them and move to intercept your party. One extends a hand, "Welcome to the Parlor, I don't believe we've been introduced." The woman does not apear to have any weapons, appears to be of Wheelander rather than Northern decent and is quite attractive. The others in the room continue taking no notice.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

With a smart Prussian click of his heels and a brief nod Michael will say "Ahhh another welcoming party how charming...Madame you have before you as labled by your doorkeeper "A dashing young Rake"...Please be so kind as to take us to the more private and exclusive rooms beyond that door"

1d20+9-> [11,9] = (20)Diplomacy


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

The woman smile and returns the click of your heels with a nod that is almost a bow. "Of course my dear Rake. I'm sorry I didn't realize you were waiting." Moving to take your arm she says, "Let me show you to the sanctum."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

Declining her offered arm polietly, MIchael will say "After you Madam"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Michael's current touch AC?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

touch = 14

In deep you know what i think


----------



## Scotley

OOC: We'll see if your analysis is correct. How about a sense motive check at +4? Go ahead and roll initiative as well.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

1d20+14-> [5,14] = (19) Sense MOtive
1d20+4-> [5,4] = (9) INitative

OCC: HMMMM about time for the luck to run out.


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

The woman feints (1d20+9=12) as if she is going to simply walk beside Michael, then suddenly she lashes out reaching for his throat with one hand. Michael expected the move and isn't fooled, yet the attack 1d20+8=17 still gets by him. She is clearly a foe of considerable danger despite her simple elegant appearance. The touch is painful (1d6+1=4), but also seems to draw (2d4=4) something of Michael's will away (wisdom damage). The other two women step back and begin to make a strange almost musical sound that Michael finds distracting and numbing. 

OOC: Please make a Will save DC:16 at your new total based on the reduced wisdom. Make a second Will save at DC:15. You may roll initiative for Willum (+2) and Amabar.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+1-> [1,1] = (2) first wisdome check
1d20+1-> [9,1] = (10) second Wisdome

 1d20+5-> [12,5] = (17) ambar
1d20+2-> [10,2] = (12) willum

Stunned by the attack, Michael will try to attack.

OCC: Does the fact that he has damage redcution from cold iron help at all?


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael feels a sense of calm and peace roll over him. These songs, they are almost musical, so beautiful. His feet move of their own accord, he must get closer to these amazing women and their song. He walks away from Willum and Amabar to get closer to the women singing. While the one who touched him turns her attentions on the others. A look of fright on his face, Willum begins to sing, but now Michael finds his song grating as it interrups the beautiful music. 

OOC: The damage reduction reduces the physical damage you took from 4 to 3. The cold iron part means that only cold iron weapons do full damage. They are your weakness. Any weaopn other than cold iron is reduced. Unfortunately, that doesn't apply to things like wisdom drain, fire, cold etc. 

OOC: That was the good news, the bad news is that you find your are captivated. A captivated victim walks toward the singer, taking the most direct route available. If the path leads into a dangerous area (through flame, off a cliff, or the like), that creature gets a second saving throw. Captivated creatures can take no actions other than to defend themselves. (Thus, a fighter cannot run away or attack but takes no defensive penalties.) A victim within 5 feet of the singer stands there and offers no resistance to the monster’s attacks. The effect continues for as long as the singer sings and for 1 round thereafter. A bard’s countersong ability allows the captivated creature to attempt a new Will save. 

OOC: To make matters worse, you failed to see through the illusion, so you really don't know what you are up against. You may direct Amabar's actions as you see fit. He also needs to make a DC: 16 will save. Willum is okay for now, he made it. 

OOC: Willum's countersong acts as your new save roll. His bonus is +12. If Amabar failed his roll then Willum's roll counts for him too. You only need a 16.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

1d20+13-> [8,13] = (21) Ambat's Save
1d20+3-> [5,3] = (8) +10 = 18 (I typed a three instead of a 13) Michael's New Save

Seeing the attack lauched agaist the party, Ambar will attack the creature who charmed Michale...He produces his short sword and moves to attack

1d20+5-> [1,5] = (6)Attack - 

OCC: Seems like we cant get ourself going lol...going be a long combat..how about the oger


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

OOC: I guess it is only fair that the Ogre join the battle. His will save is +1, he needs a 16 otherwise he won't get to act until the second round. Roll Initiative for him as well at -1.

Ignoring the strange music of these siren-like women Amabar steps foreward past the woman who did the wisdom damage to attack one of the singers; however, he gets tripped up by his costume and can't manage a successful attack this time. 

OOC: Next round Michael may act, but the ladies have initiative. You can roll for the Ogre now. If the Ogre made his will save this round then he can attack at +11 with his greatclub for 2d8+7--aren't you glad you decided to be friends?


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+1-> [13,1] = (14)
1d20+1-> [13,1] = (14)
willpower

1d20-1-> [10,-1] = (9)
1d20-1-> [18,-1] = (17)
intiative


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Angered at the counter song, the leader abandons Michael to attack (1d20+8=23)  Willum. She slaps (1d6+1=3) his face with ease. His eyes widen with more than pain (Wisdom Damage (2d4=4)) yet he doesn't waver in his countersong. Another of the women stops singing to defend herself against Amabar/Nicholas. However, her blow fails to strike him. (Touch attack (1d20+6=9)) 

OOC: Okay, your turn, Ogre and Amabar, then Willum who action will be to continue his counter song, then Michael and the other Ogre. Flynn says I have to leave the computer now. I'll try to post in the morning. If Michael attacks one of the women he gets another Will save to try and penetrate their glamour.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+11-> [19,11] = (30)
1d20+5-> [10,5] = (15)
1d20+9-> [14,9] = (23)
1d20+11-> [19,11] = (30)
Ogier,Ambar,Michael,Ogier - Attacks

2d8+7-> [4,3,7] = (14)
1d6+3-> [2,3] = (5)
6d6+1-> [5,3,1,2,1,4,1] = (17)
2d8+7-> [4,8,7] = (19)
Ogeir,ambar,Michael,Ogier - Damage

1d20+6-> [5,6] = (11) Will - I messed up on the first will save in the earlier post....forgot to add his class  

Fraxin steps up to the creatrue attacking Willum and delivers a sound blow with his club doing 14 points of damage. Ambar will continue his attack against the creature to his right and lashes out with his shorword for 5 points of damage (if he hits). Coming out of his stupor and seeing two of the three creatures engaged Michael will uleash a sonic edlritch blast again the unattacked creature doing 17 points of damage. As he engages he will say to the ogier guards "Take the bitch down attacking Willum"  Heading his command the second ogier steps up and delivers a blow with his greatclub doing 19 points of damage.

OCC:Oh so nice to have friends with big clubs.


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

The Ogres flatten the woman attacking Willum into a pulpy mush. Amabar narrowly misses his foe with the shortsword, while Michael's blast seems be effective the woman continues to fight. She calls out, "aid me brothers and sisters!" Suddenly, Michael's vision seems to shift. The room wavers, and now he sees beyond the vail of illusion. The room is as large as it appears, but much of the trappings are gone. It reminds him now of nothing so much as a stark hospital ward. The room is filled with long rows of low couches. At each one is a couple. While one member of each couple seems to be a Masque goer, many still wearing costumes, the other is a gray skinned undead in a simple shift. The masquers have a dazed or stunned look about them, perhaps the result of wisdom damage. The undead, dozens of them begin to rise from the couches and start toward the party. Amabar's foe misses once again, while Michael's continues to sing. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbiden Rooms*

1d20+11-> [9,11] = (20)
1d20+5-> [13,5] = (18)
1d20+11-> [9,11] = (20)
Ogier/Ambar/Ogier

2d8+7-> [1,2,7] = (10)
1d6+3-> [3,3] = (6)
2d8+7-> [2,5,7] = (14)
Ogier/Ambar/Ogier




"Take the bitch singing next Fraxin" to which Fraxin responds and attacks hitting the singing creatrue for 10 points of damage. Ambar follows suits and lands an attack on his opponet for 6 points of damaged. Seeing the success of Fraxin's attack Michael turns to address the oncoming hoards of undead. As Michael pause briefly, the new recruit follows Fraxins lead and lands a might blow on the singing creature for an additional 14 points of damabe for a total of 24 points for this round. Considering his options Michael makes a decsion and commits to a risky course of action. Summoning his abilty to creat and control undead he will project it with the force of his inner magic into the form of a command directed at the approaching undead. "Stop"

1d20+5-> [11,5] = (16) Attempt to Control


OCC: Okay weird i know but Michael is attempting to command undead by channeling his power by modifing an invocation that allows him to creat undead. Who know .....but it does fit his personality....


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

The cohorts easily drop the singer. Michael follows the path of the bold once more issuing a comand that actually stuns a few of the undead for an instant. Perhaps with a properly blessed holy symbol he might have found the power to turn them. Instead, he has another thought, there might be a way to channel disruptive energy into his eldritch blast. The only foe close enough to attack this round misses. Next round several undead will decend on the party. 

OOC: Michael gains an incite, he has a new bonus lesser invocation "Disruptive Blast" his Eldritch Blast can deal an extra d6 vs. undead. Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

"Take the last one down Gentlemen then join us in our circle....Ambar, Willum form on me so we can not be flanked" Michael will then summon his new found power and unleash a blast at the undead neaest to the group with a disrpuptive blast of 22 points.

Following orders, both Fraxin and the other guard stike out against the remaing singer with their great clubs and doing 29 points of damage with their combined attack. Failing in his attempt to attack, Ambar moves into postion.

1d20+11-> [12,11] = (23)
1d20+5-> [7,5] = (12)
1d20+9-> [12,9] = (21)
1d20+11-> [4,11] = (15)
ogier/ambar/michael/ogier

2d8+7-> [7,1,7] = (15)
2d8+7-> [6,1,7] = (14)
7d6+1-> [2,6,1,2,3,2,5,1] = (22)
Ogier/Ogier/Michael

OCC: YEAH..actually that is a really cool ability....now i can directly affect undead....way cool


----------



## Scotley

*The undead hoard*

Michael's cohorts easily fell another of the undead. He lets the new style eldritch blast fly at the first of the approaching undead, a rough sailor looking fellow in life, and watches with satisfaction as a glow starts in the center of the creature and flows outward burning away the dark magic replacing undeath with simple death. The once living, then undead sailor is now just a rotting corpse. The group begins to form into a circle with a still coutner-singing Willum in the center. Several of the other undead in the room have taken up their song of facination and only the bard's continued performance protects the little band. The protection extends to a few of the other guests in the room near your circle. A few of them begin to get up or struggle and are quickly set upon by knots of the wisdom damaging undead. It is a terrible fate for them, but it helps keep your small group from being completely overrun by the dozens of undead in the room. 

OOC: I'm rather busy today, if you could post current wisdom, hp and touch AC for Michael and Nicholas it will expidite things.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

Michael Current Wisdom = 12                        NIcholas Current Wisdom =  11
     "       "        Hit Points =47                         "           "        Hitpoints = 26
           Amourn Class      = 18                                              Armour Class = 17
           Touch AC     = 14                                                   Touch AC  = 14      


Seeing the attacks against the helpless Victums Michael will once again try a desperate move in order to help them. "Take the down as the approach us Gentlemen" Turning slightly towards Willum, Michale will lay a hand upon him and try to boost the effect of his singing by feeding his inate power into Willum so that he can direct it into his song."
1d20+5-> [10,5] = (15) Power for Willum.

Fraxin and the guard move up along with Ambar and continue their attacks. Fraxin moves towards an approaching undead and delivers a mighty blow doing 27 points of damage (critical) to the creatrue. The second guard also is successful and does 18 points to another. Ambar, more concerned about defending the occupied Michael fails to make a good attack as he is fighting on the defensive.

1d20+11-> [19,11] = (30)
1d20+11-> [14,11] = (25)
1d20+6-> [5,6] = (11)
ogier,ogier,ambar

1d20+11-> [17,11] = (28)
critical

2d8+7,2d8+7,2d8+7-> ([1, 2, 7], [3, 8, 7], [5, 3, 7])
ogier/ogier/critical

OCC: What is the average value of a one ship trading crew?


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

OOC: Perhaps I wasn't clear. Willum's counter song has a range of 30'. Some of the guests who were victoms of the undead facination song were in that area and became free. They started to fight or try and escape and the undead that were formerly charming them started to attack them. Boosting Willum's song would likely only free more from the facination and thus subject them to attacks.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

OCC: AH okay, missed that....thanks

Revised action

Michael will take his place in the line of conflict and lauch his blast at one of the undead engaged in attacking a civilian doing 30 points of damage.

1d20+9-> [14,9] = (23)
7d6+1-> [4,1,3,5,6,4,6,1] = (30)
to hit and damage


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael's blast drops another of the undead as it was reaching for his throat. Again that glow of disruption has done its work. The Ogres also fell one and wound another grieviously. The crowd of undead begins to press in and start attacking in force (1d20+4=20, 1d20+4=9, 1d20+4=24, 1d20+4=18, 1d20+4=13, 1d20+4=15, 1d20+4=20, 1d20+4=23). Michael is struck once (1d6+1=3, 1d4=1) (hp and wis damage respectively). Nicholas/Amabar has a bad round and finds his foe particularly effective (3d6+3=15, 2d4=5) (hp and wis damage respectively). The ogres take one and two hits respectively. While the Ogres soak of the physical damage with ease, Michael isn't sure how well they can take the Wisdom drain. This is a very sobering round for the party. 

OOC: fyi, undead are not subject to critical hits. Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

OCC: As i read it we have 8 opponets one of which is damaged correct?

As the combat is swirling around us we continue our attakcs...."BACK up against the door frame gentlemen...so we can bring our full weight to bear while shielding the lesser of our party. Backing to the door Ambar and perhaps the ogier guard miss their attacks (unless the ogier hits with a 13 for 12 points) Michael and Fraxin lash out at the approaching undead with their respective weapons doing 28 points (michael) and 17 points (Fraxin)

OCC: We be hip deep in undead doo doo
1d20+11-> [11,11] = (22)
1d20+11-> [2,11] = (13)
1d20+6-> [6,6] = (12)
1d20+9-> [11,9] = (20)
ogierx2,ambar, michael

2d8+7,2d8+7,7d6+1-> ([8, 2, 7], [3, 2, 7], [5, 1, 4, 2, 5, 5, 5, 1])
ogierx2,Michael


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael's blast once again destroys one of the undead, with the Ogre manages to dispatch the previously wounded one. The group's movement to the doorway limits the number of opponents that can reach it to only six. Further movement will limit it more. However, those six continue to attack (1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=7, 1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=9, 1d20+4=8, 1d20+4=16) and perhaps two dozen more wait to fill the ranks. Michael is hit (1d6+1=3, 1d4=4) (hp/wis) again and an Ogre is also struck (1d6+1=7, 1d4=4) (hp/wis). The others manage to avoid the merciless undead. 

Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Room*

"FRack"..Michael cries out "Back into the hallways we cant let them bring numbers to bear on us.."Guard you in front, I will support from behind with Magic, Ambar, give Fraxin and healing druaght (moderate wounds)so he can be ready to take the front rank in shift, that will limit the damage to us all"

"One more round and will we slowly back down the hallway until we can enter the cellars, that way we can bring our numbers to bear as they emerge from the doorway, and we alll share the risk equally."

"Priestess, things go badly down here, we are fighting a number of undead just beyond the cellars, inform Grond to take the ogeir who is guarding the stores on the wahrf and use him as a guide thru the service passagway. We need at leas a squad down here...."

Having reduced their number and sorley wonuded..Michael and the ogier gurad will continue their fighting retreat.
The ogier guard hits a blow for15 points of damage while Michael is distacted by giving orders and missess.

1d20+11-> [15,11] = (26)
1d20+9-> [2,9] = (11)
2d8+7-> [3,5,7] = (15)
7d6+1-> [1,3,4,3,2,1,2,1] = (17)

ogier/Michael


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael and company find their strength faltering as they fall back into the doorway. They manage to wound two, but fell none. The attackers continue (1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=6), but this time are unable to hit the Ogre in the doorway. Fraxin eagerly downs the potion and grips his club ready for his turn at the front. 

OOC: Michael can't move, attack and contact Nac'Losin all in one round. The contact will take another precious round.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Fordidden Rooms*

Apprasing the situation Michael staes "We have to consider the party goeers already lost gentlemen, perhaps we can save a few, but right now, we must survive. Back gentlemen, back to the room so we can set up a defensive peremiter" With that Michael will produce a flask of alchemst fire and throw it striking the lead undead for 2 points of fire damage and creating a fiery pool of oil in a 5 foot radius.. "Back now, gentelmen, while we have them distracted"

1d20+9, 1d6-> ([7, 9], [2])

Alchemsit Fire/Damage


OCC:Hopefully, this will buy a few rounds.
       How many can attack us in the hallway?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Two in a 10', one in a 5'.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

Seeing a brief respite, Michael and company will leave the hallway until they are in the just outside it's doorway. Quickly piling lose crates etc in front of the door so as to be slightly beyond a touch attack, Michael and company will prepare to defend the doorway. Fraxin and the ogeir gurad will be to the left and right, Michael will anchor the center so his ranged attack can go down the hallway.

"Priestess, have them bring spears if they can find them"

The fire should burn for three rounds doing 1d6 to anyone in it's 5 foot radius....Should they be followed, Michael will stand in the breach casting his new blast while the others are preparing the defenses. Tell me when we are up again


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael contacts Nac'Losin and she annouces that Chondar has taken a team to try and swim down to you while another group is looking for the 'servants' entrance. As Michael and his men try to regroup three of the undead run through the flames heedless of the fire and taking some damage. The first of them set upon the startled Ogre1d20+4=16, 1d20+4=9, one getting a hit (1d6+1=7, 1d4=4). The big creature manages to continue to stand, but he seems to Michael to be confused and about to lose his wits.  

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

"Ambar, help him back" meaning the stunned guard....Michael will then lauch an attack against the nearest one followed by Fraxin. The two will stand in the dooway if necessary to limint the attacks to one or at most two. MIchael missess while Fraxin coonects for 18 points of damage.

1d20+9-> [5,9] = (14)
1d20+11-> [6,11] = (17)
7d6+1-> [6,1,1,4,6,5,2,1] = (26)
2d8+7-> [8,3,7] = (18)

Michael/Ogier to hit /damage


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

OOC: Remember, Ogre's are giants they are size large and thus fill a doorway. Michael can certainly attack past one, but will be pressed to fix next to one in a doorway. 

The Ogre manages to retreat while Fraxin squeezes in to fill the breach. While Michael's blast fails to hit, it does help hold them back long enough for the Ogres to swap up. Fraxin smashes a fire wounded undead that looks to have been a properous fellow, perhaps a merchant once. Now he is but a heap of smashed and smoldering rotted flesh. The others try to continue the attack (1d20+4=24); thought only one can get in to hit Fraxin the blow is powerful (1d20+4=12). (2d6+2=6, 1d4=3)

OOC: Okay it was a crit, but fortunately I still rolled poorly. Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+11-> [13,11] = (24)
1d20+9-> [4,9] = (13)
2d8+7-> [5,1,7] = (13)
7d6+1-> [6,6,1,2,3,1,6,1] = (26)

Ogier/Michael

Fraxin stands his ground and delivers a mighty blow for 13 points of damage, MIchael unable to reorient just yet misses yet again. 

Ambar will see to the ogier guard.


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

While Fraxin deals a powerful blow it doesn't stop the undead and Michael's own attempt to attack around the ogre also fails. The two closest undead reach (1d20+4=7, 1d20+4=7) for Fraxin, but are unable to catch him this time. Amabar examines the other Ogre, but shakes his head, he has no way to help the confused giant. "He isn't really badly wounded." 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

1d20+11-> [7,11] = (18)
1d20+9-> [17,9] = (26)
2d8+7-> [4,4,7] = (15)
7d6+1-> [4,3,3,4,4,4,1,1] = (24)
Ogier/Michael

Fraxin delivers a solid blow at one of the opponets facing him for a solid 15 points. Finally getting his bearing, Michael unleases a devesating attack against the other undead for 24 points of damage.

"Amabar, start building us a redoubt to fall back to if this fails"


----------



## Scotley

*Holding the storage room.*

Two of the undead are felled leaving none to attack you this round. However, the fire is burning low and several wait to rush forward. Meanwhile, Willum continues to sing, but his ability to counter the song of the undead may not hold out much longer. 

OOC: Willum will have to make another roll at the end of ten rounds. Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Forbidden Rooms*

Seeing the tactical situation, Michael will throw yet another flask of regular oil into the hallway to buy yet more time...1d20+9 = 18. Seeing his success, and the ignition of yet more oil MIchael will further back and say "Quick Fraxin shut the door" When the door is shut, Michale will insturct Ambar to help begin stacking crates etc against the door proper so as to create a breastwork from which they can defend if necessary.

"Well done gentlemen, well done"


----------



## Scotley

*The storeroom*

The fire flares up afording the little band a respite to move back into the storeroom and bar the door. Michael's men can't help grinning at having cheated death, but the moment is spoiled by the knowledge that several of the Empire's elite are still in the cluthes of the foul mind bending undead. They quickly raise simple defenses. 

OOC: Listen check?


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+4-> [19,4] = (23)
1d20+7-> [13,7] = (20)
Michael.Ambar (Listen Checks)

Pausing to get his breath, Michael will say "We need to figure out a way to assit those poor people, Fraxin, do you think you could recruit a few more guards to our cause. If we can rescue at least a few, think of the possible renowned"


----------



## Scotley

*The Storeroom*

After a moment, perhaps as long as it would take for the fire to die down, there is a banging and rattling at the door. Likely the undead trying to get it open. Soon this is followed by noises of numerous creatures moving about and then near silence. Fraxin answers, "We might be able to recruit a few more. While we are an organized mercenary company, Ogres are an independent lot."  
OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Sports*

In response to Fraxins Statement....."Any close by that you know of that you could recruit and be back in less than 5 minutes"


----------



## Scotley

*Fraxin*

The big fellow shrugs, "you know there wheren't any more of us in the back areas. Our job was to look competent and intimadating to the guests so that everyone behaved themselves. Some men are posted in the casino, but they were the captain's favorites are already getting extra wages to keep them honest. I doubt they will abandon their current masters. Their is also a 'drunk tank' where a couple men I know are stationed. It is across the ampetheater and will take more than five minutes."  He looks at Michael expectantly.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbiden Room*

Michael will digest the information and say "Dam, we cant weaken ourselfes any further by splitting the party for that long. The one's in the rooms are dead to us already as we do not have the strenght of arms to free them. Perhaps we can save those in the drunk tank and with reinforcements come back and rescue these. Lead the way Fraxin, were off to the Drunk Tank"

As they are walking, MIchael will inform the priestess of all that has transpired and ask her to realy a waring to the rescue parties about the forbidden room and the creatures within. Michael will also give her a layout of the rooms that she can realy to the rescue parties."


----------



## Scotley

*Calling Home*

Nac'Losin reports only mixed success. They were able to assist all the people that Michael sent out early; however, getting forces in has been problematic. Chandar took a force down trying to swim to the grotto. Unfortunately, the visibility in the water is very poor, and they have been attacked by a school of undead barracudas that proved most daunting. They had to resurface for air before defeating these terrible fish. He lost two men and has several wounded. They are regrouping for another attack. Mangram's force in the boats has seen no one in the water as yet. They found a service entrace to the Masque barge for boats to make deliveries, but it is sealed from the inside and they don't have a boat big enough to ram it open. Grond took a force and tried to make his way in through the main door. He was first attacked by animated statues that seemed all but immune to normal weapons. They were finally pushed off the docks where they promptly sank, but not before seriously wounding several men. Once the remaining members of the force regrouped they found that only one or two could get through the doors at a time due to the press of people trying to get out. They are now working their way though the packed entry halls where they are taking some attacks from murder holes above. All in all a bad situation.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Masque*

Thinking alound to himself Michael will once again say "Dam, we just cant seem to get things going" Calling the priestess MIchael will say "Priestess, Call off the the attempts and have them regroup on the docks. We are safe now and moving to secure reinforcements from inside. Have the men concertare on rescusing anyone needing help and on breaking thru the service entracne. Perhaps if we can combine our strength there we can make a breakthru...I am on my way to a holding area where i hope to rescue several patrons and then will move towards the service door from the inside. Tell Chandar and Grond I am sorry about their loses, but for now our men's lives take precedence. We will help where we can but until we can concertrate we will look for opportunities"

Turning to Fraxin and his small group,"Hurry to the holding area then we need to go to the service passage to let in further reinforcements. Time is of the essence gentlmen."


----------



## Scotley

*The Storage Room*

As you begin to gather your forces, Willum catches your arm. "I have a little healing magic I could use if you wish."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Marshalling Forces*

Pausing, Michael will say "Thank you willum it would be most appreciative, but please see to FRaxin and the Guard first, they may be in need of our aid first, it was they who held the line for  us"

"Come gentlemen, let us hurry, we are sorly pressed for time" Michael will then lead the way, after Willum is finished, towards the amphieater and taking the cue from Fraxin to the holding rooms for the drunkards."We may as well keep our weapons out gentlemen, the game is afoot"


----------



## Scotley

*Cures*

Willum nods and begins to sing. The brief song culminates with a touch on each of the Ogres. A flicker of silvery light appears at his finger tips and flows toward the wounds, replacing them with healthy pink flesh. Michael could swear that the moving light looks like a pattern of moving musical notes for an instant. The group begins to move back to the corridors. 

OOC: Cure light wounds (1d8+4=7, 1d8+4=12)


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Drunk Pool*

The ogiers healed somewhat MIchael and company will start to the drunk pool at a quick brisk walk. "Be attentive gentlemen, keep you eyes open  for anything of interst.


----------



## Scotley

*Drunk Tank*

Moving quickly, you back track through the storerooms and back hallways noting that the chaos seems to be increasing. To get to the 'Drunk Tank' will involve going back out into the ampetheater. Will you go through one of the private rooms at the top or work your way through one of the service entrances further down?


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Drunk Tank*

"Fraxin, which way is the quickest to the drunk tank" Michael asks. 

Michael will then choose the quickest one as time is of the essence here. As they walk, they will have their weapons readied but discretly hid if possible, such as by holdingi t against our side etc.


----------



## Scotley

The Ogre considers for a moment. "Well, back into the big room and down the stairs should be quickest."  The group moves off trying to look inconspicuous with weapons out. 

OOC: Unfortunately, there is a posibility of running into the other group, so I'm going to wait until they post before continuing. I don't have much time this weekend anyway. Honeydo's are calling...


----------



## Scotley

The party makes its way back to the row of private rooms. Picking a door at random they find a couple of servants passed out on couches in an otherwise empty room. Half consumed drinks, partially eaten food and several steamed towels litter the room. Moving quickly across the group comes out on the catwalk and down to the main stairs. They work their way down and around toward the concealed door that hides the 'drunk tank'. 

OOC: Spot checks please.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To The Drunk Tank*

1d20+6-> [18,6] = (24)
1d20+2-> [7,2] = (9)
Michael/NIcholas Spot

Michael and company move swiftly to the concealed door. Michael is unsually preceptive, perhaps due to the close call with the undead hidden under glammours, and notes a lot of small details as he moves. Arriving at the door, Michael will say "Fraxin, please do the honors and open the door for us"


----------



## Scotley

*The Ampetheater*

Michael notices that there is something more to what he thought was merely a group of dancers on the stage. While they are dressed in the black costumes of dancers from the Western Reach, Michael notes that the one holding a pair of belaying pins has very dark skin, while another older bandylegged fellow with daggers is equally familiar. There is a woman in dancer's costume with some recognizable red hair having come loose from the bun under her cap. The other noble looking man and woman with them are unfamiliar. Rook is gesturing in the direction of Michael's group and saying something to the others. Before Michael has time to consider this, there is a crash and screams as a large number of undead brust into the room about halfway down. Michael is pretty sure he recognizes some of them from the Forbidden Room. A few attack the few people in the ampetheater, while more begin to rush Michael's group. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Amphitheater*

"Dam, they are upon us quicker than I hoped. Fraxin quickly go to the guard room and get reniforcements. Tell them their is a disturbance from a group of undead attacking the patrons. Quickly gentlmen let us put a wall to our backs so as not to be overwhelmed. Willum pray begin a countersong" Michael will then begin a fighting retreat to a defensable position. Summoning his new found blast he will lauch it at the closet undead. 

1d20+9-> [7,9] = (16) hit
7d6+1-> [4,4,4,1,6,2,6,1] = (28)damage


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll give you a free shot since they are at range, but now initiative if you please. 

Michael draws back an arm and lets fly with a blast of the disruptive magic. It strikes the lead undead in the face and the now familiar glow flows through the poor wretches body robbing it of unlife. It crumples in a rotting heap. Fraxin bounds forward toward the concealed door. He drops the one foe that rushes to engage him with a sweep of his great club. Willum redies to sing. While Nicolas/Amabar gets ready for battle. Still looking confused the other Ogre raises his club. 

OOC: Actions? I got the impression from some posts that Mikey is on his way to the beach for a little fun in the sun, so that may delay the games a bit.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Amphitheater*

Seeing that Fraxin and the group have responed to his orders, Michael and company will continue to slowy retreat towards the concealed doorway. Michael will again let fly wiht his power hoping to keep the creatures at a distant until reinforcments arrive.

1d20+4-> [5,4] = (9)
1d20+9-> [1,9] = (10)
7d6+1-> [5,2,1,2,3,2,2,1] = (18)
initative/tohit/damage

OOC: bad round for michale for sure 9 initative, 10 to hit


----------



## Scotley

*The Ampetheater*

Michael's next blast is less successful and the undead begin to rush their exposed group as it moves to toward the concealed door. The somewhat bemused Ogre still knows a threat when he sees one and smashes his great club down on a badly burned undead woman, presumably a victim of Michael's fires, and smashes her into a pulpy mess on the floor. A few of the undead begin to sing. 

OOC: Go ahead and roll Init for Willum (+3) and Nicolas as well as an attack for Nicolas. I need to place them in the order before making attacks by the undead.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+3,1d20+4-> ([14, 3], [1, 4])
1d20+6-> [11,6] = (17)
Michael/Ambar/Ambar to hit

OCC"Michael should actually be Willum

Willum int = 17, Ambar int =5 Ambar to hit = 17 damage = 6


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Bardic Music Counter song (1d20+10=29) 

Once more Willum's sweet song fills the air around you forming a shield against the undeads' siren song. Nicolas scores a wound on one of the undead, but only a minor one. The undead are just closing and none manages to strike a party member with their cold caress. 

OOC: Order is Willum 17, Ogres 12, Undead 11, Michael 9, and Amabar 5.


----------



## Scotley

So round two is shaping up as follows: 

Willum singing, 

OOC: Invisible Castle just quit on me. I'll try again in just a bit to get the Ogres and Undead attacks in.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Technical Questions*

OCC: Scott, when you have time and while we are waiting for the other's to respond would you mind thinking about and answering a few questions. The are:

1: What is naval combat like, given the limited use of gunpowder i do not see napeloinc era ship duels unless they are doing it with such primitatve cannon which is indeed possible or are ships fighting by ramming and boarding ? Please expound on naval combat and the general tacticts used....not to much to ask for now is it 

2. In regards to ships weapons, from the descpriton of fireamrs in your campaign i am geeting the impresson that most cannon are lite 4 or 6 pound field pieces. Could you give me an idea of the range and damage for shipboard cannon as well as muskets?

3. Could cannon balls be created like magic arrows and slig bullets and so enchanted?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry, we decided to go out of town to the wilderness and I had no connection. I got your messages. I'll give you a call this evening and try to get you some answers today.


----------



## Scotley

Naval combat is not driven by cannon. They are too light due to the critical mass limitations on the powder. The heaviest guns available are the swivel guns listed in the firearms sheet. I'll send it out again. Ship combat is most often a race with faster ships able to run away. Ramming is not common, ships are too valuable a prize to be sunk. Fire is also not too common for the same reason. Wood and ships in the Island Empire are considerably more valuable than their real world counterparts. Remember how wealthy Marin seems to be? Keep in mind his fleet never numbered more than five ships. The Retribution is a huge prize perhaps more than I have made clear to you, even though it is a fairly small ship as merchantmen go. Ships are rarely scuttled even as a last resort. Captains would rather their ships fall to enemy hands so that they might one day be recovered rather than sunk and lost forever. Whoa unto the Captain who survives the loss of his ship. Better to go down with the ship than explain how such a valuable prize was lost. The Empire is a land of sailors and shipbuilders. The survivors of the Rain of Uncounted days were largely the founders of the lands that would become the Island Empire. They only survived because of their skill as sailors, shipbuilders and seafarers. 

Magic is often the deciding factor in sea battles. Especially in demand are casters that can disable the crew without damaging the ship or spells that can damage steering, masts or sails without undo harm to the structure of the ship. Magic that can transfer men to the opposing ship is also good. Spells to becalm a foe, confuse their wheelman, blind them, or summon magical beasts to the deck of the foe are all popular tactics. When magic isn't available or is somehow countered, destroying the foes mobility by attacking sails or masts and even ramming rudders is common. Once the ship is unable to escape grapnels and gangways are the order of the day. Sharp shooters in the rigging and fierce raider over the side is usually the way most battles are decided. 

Certianly, magic that can extend the range or hitting power of your guns will enable you to soften up a foe before the boarding party goes in. Cannon balls, as well as catapult or ballista missiles can be masterwork or enchanted. As ammunition they are done in groups of six for pricing. 

Does that answer your questions?


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle in the Ampetheater*

The Ogre misses this time, his blow shattering a chair to splinters instead. Fortunately, the undead are equally unable to score a hit. 

Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Amphitheater*

MIchael will once again summon his magic to try and put one down. Fraxin will continue his mission to the concealed door in an attempt to gain reinforcements.

Noting that his former party mates are fleeing Michael will say alound"Typical of them to flee numbers and save themselves rather than innoncent bystanders" He will then unlease his magic upon the undead closets to him and delivers 34 points of damage. Ecnouraged by his lead, the ogier and Ambar step up and deliver 18 points and 8 points to their respective targets. A rousing round for the valent trio batting to save innoncent lives against the undead hoard.

1d20+11-> [8,11] = (19)
1d20+9-> [12,9] = (21)
1d20+6-> [14,6] = (20)
Ogier/Michael Ambar To hit

2d8+7-> [8,3,7] = (18)
7d6+1-> [5,4,6,6,5,4,3,1] = (34)
1d6+4-> [4,4] = (8)
Ogier, Michael, Ambar damage


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle for the Ampetheater*

Michael blasts one of the charging undead off its feet and it crumples into a pile of inert flesh at his feet. The ogre pounds another into goo and Amabar/Nicholas takes a slice out of his foe. Fraxin gains the concealed door and disappears from view. The undead strike (1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=24) undaunted by the loses. Amabar/Nicholas is missed by both the foes attacking him while the ogre is hit (hp and wis) (1d6+1=4, 1d4=3) and the attack on Michael poses a serious threat (1d20+4=19). The undead woman's claws (2d6+2=8, 1d4=1) tear into his neck and shoulder. The ogre looks stunned but continues to hold his club and try to fight. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle for the Amptheater*

Seeing the attacks upon the innoncents and the violent attacks against his small but valient company Michael will stand tall and say "Dammit People, Rally, Rally and sing against these foul undead whoes claws are as deadly as their song. Rally Dammit Rally and sing to save your own lives" 1d20+9-> [17,9] = (26) Rally

Michael will then begin to sing a poplar fighting ballad...to the tune of the "Green Berets"

Fighting Sailors from the Sea, Fearless men who sail and die...Men who mean just what they say, the brave men of the Green Berets.. Silver Sails upon their chest, these are men the Empire's Best, 100 men will test today but only three will win the Green Beret....

Trained to live on sailing seas, trained in combat ship to ship, men who fight by night and day...COURAGE take from the Green Beret...Silver sails upon their chest, these are men the Empire's Best, 100 men will test today but only three will win the Green Beret

Back at port a young wife weeps, her Green Beret has meet his fate, he has died for the Empires Sake...leaving her his last request..Put silver sails on my son's chest, make him one of the Empire's Best....he will be a man they will test one day...have him win the Green Beret"

MIchael will the proceed to unleash his attacks agains hit opponets for 22 points of damage
1d20+11-> [1,11] = (12)
1d20+9-> [12,9] = (21)
1d20+6-> [9,6] = (15)

7d6+1-> [4,1,4,1,1,4,6,1] = (22)


OCC: Okay cheesey i know but i had to get creative you konw...hopefully that will be worht something


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing Ship to Be*

Okay Scott, I have put a lot of thought into it and given Michael's personality and hatred to most sea goers and this reliance on firepower and unorthodox stargety to win the days, I have decided to keep my original ship design....that is a ship with two gun decks so to speak...mounting 7 ballistas per side per deck. wtih a total of four ballesita being mounted in the stern areas. Thus a broadside would consit of 28 ballista bolts doing 3d6 damage while any attacker coming from behind would be subject to 4 ballistas doing 4d6. Note this does not inculde any weapons that may eventually be mounted on the sailing deck or on the quarterdeck and bow...still thiking about that one...but am leaning to a swivel mounted ballista that is perhaps magical augmented for them.......that would bring a maxium of 30 ballista plus any special damage per broadside. YEAH i know overkilll but it is not as bad as it seems....

In regards to the ship, we had discussed the feasablity of extra dimensional space accessed thru a special staircase. I do wish to keep it but the space will be so consturcted to simple appear as another deck and be kept to the dimensions of the ship...this makes it a lot easier for me to design and keeps in line with the nautical theme. You mentioned the possability of acutaly creating a small fortress on the astral plan and that may be dooable...depending on the costs etc...i mean ideally he would get more bang for his buck that way but it would entail having to defend it against astral critters.........my idea would be to se if by some way of enchanment the ship could enter the astral plane and sail there...it would be neat and allow a means to scout and survey the area instead of being in a fixed location...who knows maybe even one day add the etheral plane to it or some other plane......could be fun ya know...If i remember correctly in our disccuions regarding the ship, each extra dimensional deck will increase the cost of the ship by 2500gp per deck as basicall it is one space that has been subdivided. So right now the ship consists of (in my mind) a sailing deck, below deck, two gun decks, the hold and the bilde given a physical space of 4 decks above the bilge and below the sailing deck. With each deck being roughly ten feet high that would give it a depth of 15 feet below the water line. and 25 feew above the water line to the sailing deck. Added the sailing deck sides and you should get rougly 29 feet above the waterline. Additional you have the two decks at the bow and stern making up the forecaslte and quarterdeck placing them roughly an additioanly 20 feet above the sailing deck.

Tons of space for toys and such i know ,,,,,the design is based of an English Heavy Frigate with three masts and a sailing speed of about 25 knots. Fast and deadly for sure.....The typical crew would be some 300 souls for such a ship with the minimum rigging crew of 30 to handle it.


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle*

The Warlock's power blasts another undead into the next world. Michael's song and entreaty seems to have gotten the attention of at least a few of the patrons and they begin to resist. One group of dwarf lords is doing some real damage with their hammers. A couple of other groups are also fighting back, while one lone man with a dagger and silver serving platter is holding off three foes with some impressive moves. Some of the undead have also broken off their attack to work on people facsinated by their song. They are caressing and whispering to them. The undead continue to press the attack (1d20+4=24, 1d20+4=16, 1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=9, 1d20+4=5). Two of the foul undead manage to get their claws into the ogre and he goes down with a mighty crash crushing a table with his bulk. His wounds don't look that serious, but they have apparently drained him mentally. The two attacking Amabar/Nicholas are less successful and he avoids their blows. Michael only has one foe as he blasted the other and it misses. 

OOC:Crit threat on ogre (1d20+4=5)

OOC: I gave you a circumstances bonus for your song that added to your diplomacy check. A little creativity does pay off.


----------



## Scotley

An impressive and very expensive ship you plan. I've done some looking and using heavy steel shield double thick as a guide I came up with a figure of 160 gp per 5'x5'x2" section of hull plate. That is really going easy on you based on weight that's only a 120 pounds. It should really be quite a bit more.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle for the Amphitheater*

The fall of the ogier is a great loss to Michael and company but Michael will still continue to rally the masque goers and press the fight.

"I knew Radoon to be of faint heart but had felt you to be a different sort Master Rook..Rallly bravehearts, rally to me and lets send these foul creatures back to the abyss" 

Michael will then contniure to blast away at the creaturs nearst him while starting another round of the song. Distracted by his attempts to rally the patrons, Michael fails to connect. Ambar however steps up and delivers a blow for 10 points.

OCC: 14 is their ac so amabar hit last round i overlooked it...if you allow it tht means an additonal 7 points of damage

1d20+9-> [1,9] = (10)
1d20+6-> [15,6] = (21)
Michael/Ambar

1d6+4-> [6,4] = (10)
1d6+4-> [3,4] = (7)
Ambar damage

OCC...Either way they respond now it will be a win win for Michael...i so love predictable personalities


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ship Design*

250 plates for the keel and sides up to the first gun deck  which would leave on the 1st deck and the quarter decks and forecastle being made of wood will cost the modest price of 40,000 gp Ideally i should add 50 more plates and that would mean that the entire skin of the ship would be steel hidden by a wooden veneer  that will bring the price to 48,000gp
This would give Michael an all steel ships and it would dispalce some 36,000 pounds or 18 tons...not bad as far as comparable weight goes. Added the cargo deck space etc and the cost goes up by 25,000gp.....figure in the cork and interior finishing and your looking at proaably  100.000gp for the ship. 

This would give Michael a ship with a two inch outer hull a 18 inch cork liner and then a one inch inner hull. The cork should offest to great deal the wieght of the steel as well as allow for a shallower draft that could be exptected. The cost may be somewhat reduced if he can negiotate and buy in bulk from one or two foundries and suppliers for the cork....lol maybe this can be roleplayed at a later date.....

Now to find the capital


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the Ampetheater*

OOC: I saw that Amabar had hit last time. 

While Michael continues to rally the others, Amabar dispatches one of his foes. The two foes that had been attacking the Ogre now decend (1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=18)  on the singing Willum. Despite his agility they both rip (1d6+1=7, 1d4=2, 1d6+1=3, 1d4=3) into him leaving him groaning in pain, but he continues to sing (1d20+10=17). One foe eachremains (1d20+4=11, 1d20+4=7) to attack Michael and Amabar without success. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Amphitheater*

Michael will continue his rallying of the people"Rally men Rally we can win this fight"seeing the success of the young man doging and the dwarven lords vicutms MIchale yell out encourgament.."That's it Master Dwarfs take them down, take them donw,,,Hold fast young man aid is forthcoming..." At which point Michael will blast the foe in front of him with his magic for 19 points of damage. Ambar finally getting his stride scores another hit for 10 points of damage. At this pomt Michael will mointor as best he can the actions of the other party but concen himself with the saving of patrons...

1d20+9-> [6,9] = (15) Michael

Somehow i did not get the to hit and damage seperated as I tried to roll it all at once..here is ambar hit and the damage rolls
1d20+6-> [18,6] = (24)
7d6+1-> [1,2,3,1,3,2,6,1] = (19)
1d6+4-> [6,4] = (10)


OCC: I so love a win win


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle*

Michael drops another foe and Amabar wounds one as  you continue to encourage the others in the room. The two undead continue to press Willum1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=9. He takes a blow to the side that doesn't look too serious, but he looks a little stunned and his eyes seem to glaze over for a moment. He manages to continue singing, but it doesn't look like he can take too much more. Another swings (1d20+4=14) on Amabar hitting (1d6+1=2, 1d4=4) him on the side of the head. For the moment Michael is without an opponent, but two more are approaching. The concealed door bursts open and Fraxin returns with another Ogre wearing the markings of a sargent. They wade into the battle wielding their greatclubs. They are too far away to help Michael's group for now. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Amptheater*

Assessing the situation, and the fact that Fraxin and a reinfocement are now here, MIchael will contiune to try and rally the people into fighting units. "If you have to people, back to back so they can not surrond you.....fight people, fight your very lives depend on it..to many innoncets have fallen prey to his fould beasts in the back rooms....Fraxin, help the people..." Michael will yell.

Focusing on one of Willums opponets Michael will summon his magic once more and let fly with a disruptive blast stiking the creature in the chest 29 and doing 23points of dage or 48 points if eldritch blasts are allowed criticals. "Back into the abyss you find" Back into the abyss"

Tactical: Two approaching Michael, ONe on Ambar and Two on Willum...how many are at the stage going for rook and how many are attacking the civilian?

1d20+9,-> ([20, 9],) = 20 ...is this a critical
1d20+6-> [4,6] = (10)
1d20+9-> [10,9] = (19)Crit

7d6+1-> [3,4,3,5,2,1,4,1] = (23)
7d6+1-> [4,1,5,3,4,4,3,1] = (25)
Damage

OCC: It is terrible i know but Lord i love it so....i find it amusing that their comments only reinforces Michaels position..sure he has a hidden agenda..who does not...but with Vittorio , the sea captain and others...he has plenty of witness for his acting for the good of the people....LOVE IT LVOE IT


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle*

Micheal dispatches one of Willum's foes with his blast. The other reaches (1d20+4=22) for Willum and hits (1d6+1=4, 1d4=3) him another jolting blow. Michael doubts he can take any more. Another reaches (1d20+4=19) for Amabar and also scores (1d20+4=5, 1d4=4). The other two close and attack (1d20+4=11, 1d20+4=22) Michael, this time he is also wounded (1d6+1=2, 1d4=3). Fraxin and the sargent seem to be reeking havoc on the others; though they still face 3. The lone man with blade and serving tray has dispatched a foe, but is still beset by 2. The dwarves have felled a pair and face 3; though one of their own is down. One of the other groups of resistors has vanished, apparently overwhelmed by the undead. They were likely wait staff. The other group has dropped one, but are now facing 4. As yet their group is intact. 8 others remain in the room caressing and whispering to their charmed victims. Rook and Marienna still face two in the doorway. Another ogre has come in from the casino and is moving to help the dwarves. 

OOC: Eldritch Blast can indeed score a crit, however, undead are not subject to crits, so just regular damage this time, which was enough.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+9-> [20,9] = (29)
1d20+6-> [19,6] = (25)

7d6+1-> [4,5,3,6,6,2,3,1] = (30)
1d6+4-> [3,4] = (7)

Pressed by foes but seeing Willum more pressed, Michael will once again his magic and unleash an attack on Willums remaining opponet doing 30 points of damage. While attacking MIchael will continue to assess the situation and encourgament to those patrons resisitng. "Sing dam you Sing, if you cant fight at least you can help mask there song. Dont just stand there people Fight" 

OCC:Tough call but if Willum goes down we are all truly screwed. Besides it fits his character......If the other do not post by tomorrow am I will get the fourlands moving again..


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle*

Michael brings the foe on Willum down with his blast. His own foes continue to press (1d6+1=2, 1d6+1=3) their attacks, but neither comes close to striking Michael. Out of the corner of his eye he sees that Rook as tumbled out to attack one of the undead on the lone warrior. Though he quickly moves back to attack the foe at the doorway. The ogres have a good round and two of their foes are down. Michael can't keep up with all the other battles right now. 

OOC: Did you roll for Amabar? Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Ampitheater*

OCC: Sorry Ambar's was the second rolll for hit and damgage...he scored for 7 points of damage.

Having freed Willl for the immediate threat, Michael will turn his attention back to those attacking him. Focusing a blast to the one nearest him, Michael produces yet another devesating attack dealing 26 points of damage. Ambar, perhaps distracted by the surging combat narrowly misses his opponet. "Fraxin to the young man's aid, Sargent when you dispatch your foe  move to support the dwarven lords"
1d20+9-> [17,9] = (26)
1d20+6-> [7,6] = (13)=
Michael/Ambar

7d6+1-> [3,4,5,6,1,1,5,1] = (26)
damage

Tactical: I have two facing Michael, Willum facing no opponets and Ambar facing one is this correct? Fraxin and the sargent are now facing just one opponet having felled two of the three.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle*

Michael blasts another of his foes. The last undead facing him attacks (1d20+4=17) again ripping (1d6+1=7, 1d4=4) into his side. The undead woman grins feeling the powerful drain she subjected him too. Amabar's opponent reels from his latest blow, but still stands. The ogres have dispatched their foe and are moving as directed. Michael notes that Rook has moved again and stuck another of the undead, freeing a serving woman. He seems to be concentrating his efforts on the singers.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Amphitehater*

1d20+9-> [5,9] = (14)
1d20+6-> [18,6] = (24)

7d6+1-> [6,2,4,1,4,2,3,1] = (23)
1d6+4-> [4,4] = (8)

Hurt for the blow but still holding on and capable of fighting to a small extent, Michael will stretch forth his hand to the undead before him and let fly with a warlock rage doing 23 points of damage. Ambar having a better round manages to score a hit doing 8 points of damage. "Back into the putrid sea from which you were spawned" Michael will say. Continuting to offer encourgament to those figthing..Michael will say "Thats it people, stand your ground help is on it's way....rally rally to support each other in our common defense"

Should this drop both their foes, leaving them unopposed MIchael will move up in support of Willum by taking a 5 foot move.


----------



## Scotley

*The battle for the ampetheater*

Michael takes a moment to survey the scene. The ogre sargent is aiding the dwarf lords with their remaining foes. Fraxin was moving to aid the young warrior, but Rook got their first dispatched his foe, so Fraxin turned to attack one of the undead that was charming a patron. The other group of patrons isn't fairing well. Another of their number has fallen. There are still half a dozen undead charming people, and one facing Marienna in the doorway to the backstage area.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Amphitheater*

"Fraxin, move to support (indicating the pressed band of patrons)." Seeing the Ogier Sargent supporting the Dwarven Lords and their success, Michael will unleash his fury once again upon one of the undead pressing the belagured band of patrons, thus supporting Fraxin's close combat with 19 points of damage. Ambar will regroup and do a little self healing.

1d20+9-> [15,9] = (24)

7d6+1-> [2,3,5,1,3,3,1,1] = (19)


----------



## Scotley

Michael's magic fells another of the undead and with Fraxin's aid it seems that the group of patrons may turn the tide. Elsewhere in the room it seems that the battle is going well though the few remaining undead continue to fight on. The lone warrior using the silver serving platter as a shield seems to have teamed up with Rook and they are slashing at the last singing foe in the room.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the amphitheater*

Seeing the tide turing Michael will call out "We are winning, keep pressing them, keep pressing them" Scanning the room and seeing rook well placed, Michael will look for a group that seems hard pressed. Once found he will lauch an attack againt their opponets doing 28 points of damage.

As Ambar is now freed to a certain extent Michael will call out "Ambar start organizing the guests, we will escourt them out as soon as we collect the drunks"



1d20+9-> [8,9] = (17)
7d6+1-> [2,5,6,4,3,1,6,1] = (28)


----------



## Scotley

*The Battle*

Michael's Blast drops another of the undead that was attacking a group of patrons. Two more ogres come out of the drunk tank area and begin to attack undead. The fight seems to be over. Rook has slain another with some impressive dagger work and Marienna and Radoon have slain theirs. The Dwarves are out of opponents and have moved to take out another of the ones charming a patron. Michael's blast took out the last one on the humans. More than thirty undead litter the floor along with at least a dozen Masque goers and staff. A few of the those down are alive, but drained of wisdom, while others are dead from wounds.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Amphitheater Amtermath...*

"Well done people well done"....Michael will comment. Turning to the Sargetn and Fraxin MIchael will say "Gather up the drunks and wounded we are soon to be leaving" Turning to the human and dwarf combantants, Michale will say "Gentlemen, Master Dwarves would you please assisst me in organizing the patrons so we may quickly depart, I fear the Masque of the Grotto has come to a tragic end"...Finally addressing Willum and Ambar .."Gentlemen see if you can find any clues or anything of interest on those corpses"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ship Design*

OCC: Scott, I have researched the ship more and based upon it's dimensions it is from bow to stern 190 feet from bow to stern....and 60 feet wide. The forecastle at it's point is 4 feet wide tapering from the ends of the 4 feet to 60 feet over a run of 40 feet before it reaches the main deck area which then runs 100 feetx 60 feet wide before reaching the stern section which measures anohter 50 feet in length with the end stern most portion measuirng 40 feet in width....HOPE this made sense.

In regards to cargo capicty the cargo deck will hold up to 500 tons of cargo. That means with the extra cargo decks.....the ship can carry 4500 tons of cargo or in english 9,000,000 pounds of cargo......

Ships Stastics

AC: 14 (basic armour class for this size of ship
Profession Sailor +4
Speed - Wind x 25 feet
Section Hitpoints 180 - based on two inches of steel outer hull.  Inner Hull is 90 points per 10x10 section.
Rigging Hitpoints 300
Passanger/Room space to be used 1500 tons+ 2000 tons of extra dimensional space
  1 ton = 2 in average quarters, 1 ton + 1 in fancy quarters, 2 tons = 1 in luxury quarters.
Masterwork Controls +2 to circumstance bonus (4800gp)
34 Ballista (14 each side, 4 stern 2, bow) on the Gun Decks
14 Swivel Guns (7 per side) on the main deck as anti boarding defense.
2 Magical Warlock Guns on turrets (1 stern, 1 bow) 
Rigging Crew: 30 men
Ballista Crews: 68 men
Swivel Gun Cresw : 14
Marines: 250
Selp Proplusion deivce: 60 feet

More to come lol getting sleepy here. Just blame me watching the adventrues of Horatio Hornbolower for this ....but really she will truly be a clossal ship....her cargo capicty is way more than i expected but in reality it will work out....given the nature of your campaing and my idea to eventual sale her on other planes......She will have a rather large draft of 20 feet which will mean there will have to be a lot of small boats availabe for just in case..... the self proplusion is more of a steady source of power in case their is not wind or the have the need for extra power to steer clear of reefs etc.....with a heavy wind thought the ship under sale will be capable of close to 90 feet......this is incrediable......she will be a very lively and fast ship with hidden power for those rare occasions...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ship Design*

OCC: I have put some thought into the crew giving the passangers space and such. With miminal configuration the ship would be able to hold based upon the figures I could carry 7000 people if it were a passange liner etc...with 2 to a room...I am not that ambitious however  but it will be a large group of rooms etc.....The more I am thinking about the ship the more the idea of a central stariwell connecting it to distant ports and places is appealing.With it's size it can be used as a central clearing house for the small offices Michael's Agents will have around the empire plus the houseboats known as Mother's.

Proposed Crew
Marines:     250               Candlemaker: 1
Sailors:      300                 Notary         1
Cooks           5                Laborors      30
Chief            1                
Asst. Cooks  15 
Carpenter       2
Asst. Carpt.   10
Bakers:           2
Asst. Bakers    4
Metalworker    3
Blacksmiths     2
Armourer:       3
Weaponsmith  3
Fletcher:       3
Ships Doctore 1
Ships Surgeon 4
Surgeons Asst 8
Purser           1
Asst Purser    3


----------



## Scotley

*Ship to shore*

OOC: I can see the benefits of having stairs to all your opperations. The battle is nearly lost when suddenly another thousand men from all over the empire come rushing on to the deck...

You are talking big bucks, but it could be worth it. I'll get the action moving again this afternoon. Busy day.


----------



## Scotley

*The aftermath*

Michael notes a door slamming off stage and Rook and his companions have left the area without a word. As Willum and Amabar begin to search the fallen undead it soon becomes clear that they have been stripped of anything of use or value. The ogres trot out 5 people from the drunk tank, a halfling, a dwarf, 2 men and a woman. Most unconcious or near it. A couple of them including the woman bare the signs that they either got into a fight or resisted the ogre's putting them in the cooler. The ogre sargent and his two aides move to the casino to make sure their is no trouble there and start asking people to leave. Willum asks, "what about those people in that back room with the illusion? I think this must have been most of the undead from there."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rescue Exit*

Marhsalling the crowd, or at least those who are wanting to leave Michael will form them into a line. Addressing the dwarves he will say "Master Dwarves, Matthew Storm at your serivce, could i beg you to accept the most dangerous position of rear guard as we lead these people out of this hell hole?" 

Addressing the human fighters he asks that form to the front of the party with the ogiers and himself. Then to the ogiers he says...form up in front gentlmen we are taking these patrons out thru the service entrace. "Fraxin, please lead us in the most direct way to the service entrance"....That is assuming everyone is in agreement. I am counting on the fact that the lure of getting out of here will be owerwheling.

As the exit the ampthiteart, the order will be as follows....Two ogiers (Fraxin and one other) the dunks and other ogier escourts...the human combatnats...the non combatants and the dwarves.....

EXiting the area, MIchael will say to Willum,"When we arrive at that area, we will take the ogiers and go to their rescue...leaving one ogier and the humans and dwarves to escourt them to safety while we try to save the remains of the illusion room"

"Any questions gentlemen"......

Michael will then inform the Priestess of the plans and ask her to realy them to Grond. "Please have Grond marshall all avaiable forces to enter thru the service area once the non combantas have come thru....if possible Priestess..i would suggest sending a man to the closer ships and request boats and men to move the refugees safely from the docks to their respective ships....he then will tell her about the undead"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ship Design Musings Cont*

OCC: Scott your last post really got me to thinking about MIchael and his character.....Given his past and that of his closet confederates I dont see Michael as having a ton of basis as I originally had thought......they could be wiped out and his people put at jeporady...having his family wiped out by jeasouly people etc would reinforce this desire...however he is in a pickel given his hatred of the sea and all things dealing with sailiors...I also see Michael as keeping his people close for mutual support. Further, great wealth only will bring grief as what happend to his father.........so Michael would not be interested in becoming another Carnimacar...while money is important lol i see Michael as putting enought together to be able to trade successfuuly when he can, thus the cargo capicty for the ships..as well as enought to keep 5 Mother Establishments going for a source of potiential recruits. With the exception of the Tengerian Shipyard, I think Michael will restrict his invesments to protable wealth or in bank deposits, sight drafts. 

In regards to a spy network, I think Nicholas can do that from a distant.....but more importantly he is to be our chief revenger at least initally......so while he will lay the ground work i see the overall network as being very slowly built......As for the communication,,,, a serious of books like we discussed for people to write in and it showing up in the master book on board the ship would be the most cost effective.

Finally in regards to the ship....the openings to the various holdings would be dangerous,,in fact very dangerous for Michael and his crew as it gives outsiders a way into the heart of Michaels defenses......thus i have chosen not to go that route as the cost would eventuallly be prohibitive and the money could better be spent on the ship...

This brings me back to the ship.....With all this in Mind, the ship is being reconfigrued...it's outer design will not change but the interior is going to be reconfigured with the addition of 4 more cargo decks and 4 more for living areas......increaing the cost by about 20,000gp.
Some would remain unfished of course as there would not be a need for the space just yet...but their would be ample room in time to infact support a modest size town of perhaps 1500 residents with room for libaries, training rooms, labs, forges,etc....all of course rescued and owing loyalty/fealty to M. Storm and compay

MORE THOUGHTS 

Scott, I thought it may be helpful if i gave you some frame of reference information along with my other ideas......At the Battle of  Traflaga the Spanish ship of the line Santisma Trinidaded mounted 130 guns on it's three decks and fired a broaside = to 1500 pounds of shot....it was crewed by a little over 1500 men and had storage capicty for 6 months at sea before it had to replinish...now having said this it was the largest ship ever floated for it's era but its lenght was just over 220 feet with a width of 70 feet.

Now back to my baby 

While thinking about my ship and it's design i came across some startling questions with which i need to annoy you...

1. Giving the fact that it is an island empire with limited land mass suitable for crops and livestock...how is the empire feed? What about the price of food stuffs and especially cattle which are land intensive to raise..I realize that there are tons of small islands but i dont see them as being able to support a huge population base....I realize there has been a famine thus reducing the overall population but how is the food stuff suppiled to what is still an extensive fleet.......I am guessing that some crops and herbs are grown on the floating islands that travel with the fleet and that some ships etc have small gardens.....

Thus my idea that ideally, my ship should proably have a special deck or two devoted to gardens and small citrus trees etc...nothing fancy just something to walk thru and relive the boredom of what will most likely be endless days at see.

2. Many times and in many of the post you have mentioned the great plague...just how bad was it.....i am getting the impression that like half the population was killed....? Where there any particualr areas hard hit..

3. What happened to the tons of orphans that survived the plague?

The thinking also lead me to really think thru my concept of a floating village so to speak...I like it......Intially, Michael will only be able to  afford the boat and the extradimensional space....I have it down to roughly 2500 gp per deck Instead of having them finished out in steel and wood I was thinking about making the interdimensional space finished with bricks and stone....this would reduce the cost, make it inherently more sturdy and fireproof as well as defensable...it also allows for traditional building configrations...but still within the confines of the ships dimesnions........i mean with the price of metal and wood, a double course of bricks for the wall has to be cheaper than wood or steel planking....

Several decks that i Know i want to create are as follows"
A garden deck with 20 foot ceilings laid out like a formal english garden
A garden deck with 10 foot ceilings devoted to herbs, mushrooms and fresh vegetiables

A smith deck with four forges........

A bathing deck with hot and cold baths a sauna, a steam room....also on this deck would be facilites of recycling and purfing the water so it could be reused.

A galley deck complet with bakers oven........

A live stock deck....devoted to poultry......with a ten foot ceiling......and using 4x4 x4 cages the ship could carry enought poultry to be self sufficent in fresh eggs and be kinda self sufficent as far as fresh meat goes....

A live stock deck devoted to a few cows, sheeps and pigs.....these would have to be stocked on a regular basis but it would allow for fresh meat on occasion for everyone as well as a steady stream of fresh meat for Michael, the officers and upper level crewmembers.

A cold storage deck...think meat locker.....that would allow for the long term storage of meat...the way the ship is designed...there would be two huge freezers and 4 large refrigators to keep things fresh.....

Three water decs storing fresh water......ideally the water is going to be stored in brick cisterins with tile interiors....to reduce the chance of spoilage...but regardless there will be charms of water purity and sweetness aboudning the room and containers.......By my calculation one deck 500 tons should let me store ,using the measure of 1 gallon = 5 pounds,
100 tons of water or 200,000 gallons of water for a grand total of 600,000 gallons. Thsi seems like a lot of water but if were eventually talking about a small village it is not that much....with a crew of 1000 it would mean, using the average of three gallons per person, would only allow for the ship to be at sea 200 days before it ran out of water....which is more or less in line with the ship designs it is based on.

One deck devoted to arms, and martial equipment......

One manufacturing deck so ballista bolts etc can be customised etc....and other custom equipment can be made....No i have not forgotten abou the gnome gadgeter i wanna hire eventually 

A Holy Deck.....with 4 large shirnes...that services can be held in by the various religions...

A Hospital Deck...gonna have to have this one for sure 

IN closing...NO i did not have anything better to do this evening


----------



## Scotley

*The aftermath*

"Lord Tanis Agronis," says the apparent leader of the dwarves extending a hand. He looks to be a grizzled vetran. From the lenght and color of his beard you'd guess him to be 300 if he's a day. "Aye, we'll keep these what the grave hath rejected off your back lad." 

The leader of the humans is an interesting sort, a woman in a fine ball gown with a large hoop skirt and dainty masque on a short rod, she looks little like the fierce warrior she proved to be. It seems she had managed to have a pair of curved sabers concealed within the gown. She was able to put them to good use accounting for most of the fallen around her group. "Arianna Mathwin," and gesturing to the fellows with her, "John, Petro, and Danil as well as Melissandra, and Corrian." The first two men are leaning heavily on the women looking very confused as well as moderately wounded. Danil looks like he still has some fight in him using a large silver candlestick about 5' high as a heavy mace. A stout fellow to be sure. Corrian looks a little worse for the wear and scared, while Melissandra examines the 'handsome rake' in a way that makes him feel like a prime cut in the butcher's window. From the way her eyes dance and the toothy smile Michael would guess she likes what she sees. 

Nac'Losin takes an interest in Michael's tale, "Undead you say? Should I join the boats? I've had a fair bit of experience in the plauge years with putting the undead to rest."  

Fraxin nods and sets off toward the service passage, it involves going through the double doors into another back area of kitchens and cellars, now largely abandoned.


----------



## Scotley

*OOC Discussion*

OCC: Scott your last post really got me to thinking about MIchael and his character.....Given his past and that of his closet confederates I dont see Michael as having a ton of bases as I originally had thought......they could be wiped out and his people put at jeporady...having his family wiped out by jeasouly people etc would reinforce this desire...however he is in a pickel given his hatred of the sea and all things dealing with sailiors...I also see Michael as keeping his people close for mutual support. Further, great wealth only will bring grief as what happend to his father.........so Michael would not be interested in becoming another Carnimacar...while money is important lol i see Michael as putting enought together to be able to trade successfuuly when he can, thus the cargo capicty for the ships..as well as enought to keep 5 Mother Establishments going for a source of potiential recruits. With the exception of the Tregeran Shipyard, I think Michael will restrict his invesments to protable wealth or in bank deposits, sight drafts. 

All very logical...

In regards to a spy network, I think Nicholas can do that from a distant.....but more importantly he is to be our chief revenger at least initally......so while he will lay the ground work i see the overall network as being very slowly built......As for the communication,,,, a serious of books like we discussed for people to write in and it showing up in the master book on board the ship would be the most cost effective.

Yes, the spy network was important early on and we both lost track of it in the events at hand. Nicholas' roll as revenger was largely ignored as well since he was 'off camera' for nearly a year. Simple enough to correct both omisions. The books are not well known, but used by many masters and captains to keep in touch--this makes them less expensive than more exotic means.  

Finally in regards to the ship....the openings to the various holdings would be dangerous,,in fact very dangerous for Michael and his crew as it gives outsiders a way into the heart of Michaels defenses......thus i have chosen not to go that route as the cost would eventuallly be prohibitive and the money could better be spent on the ship...

Yes, those wheels started turning immediately for me. A very secure and heavily armed ship containing great wealth...with dozens of doors scattered much too far and wide to be properly protected. I was salivating at the posibilities. (Cue evil DM laughter here...)

This brings me back to the ship.....With all this in Mind, the ship is being reconfigrued...it's outer design will not change but the interior is going to be reconfigured with the addition of 4 more cargo decks and 4 more for living areas......increaing the cost by about 20,000gp.
Some would remain unfished of course as there would not be a need for the space just yet...but their would be ample room in time to infact support a modest size town of perhaps 1500 residents with room for libaries, training rooms, labs, forges,etc....all of course rescued and owing loyalty/fealty to M. Storm and compay

Very interesting posibility though the cost sounds low.

MORE THOUGHTS 

Scott, I thought it may be helpful if i gave you some frame of reference information along with my other ideas......At the Battle of  Traflaga the Spanish ship of the line Santisma Trinidaded mounted 130 guns on it's three decks and fired a broaside = to 1500 pounds of shot....it was crewed by a little over 1500 men and had storage capicty for 6 months at sea before it had to replinish...now having said this it was the largest ship ever floated for it's era but its lenght was just over 220 feet with a width of 70 feet.

Now back to my baby 

While thinking about my ship and it's design i came across some startling questions with which i need to annoy you...

1. Giving the fact that it is an island empire with limited land mass suitable for crops and livestock...how is the empire feed? What about the price of food stuffs and especially cattle which are land intensive to raise..I realize that there are tons of small islands but i dont see them as being able to support a huge population base....I realize there has been a famine thus reducing the overall population but how is the food stuff suppiled to what is still an extensive fleet.......I am guessing that some crops and herbs are grown on the floating islands that travel with the fleet and that some ships etc have small gardens.....

The empire does suffer on occation from food shortages, but it has a few advantages as well. The presence of the Druids allows for much higher yields from crops and health of livestock than could be expected in a traditional mideval agrarian society. Thus, less land is needed. Additionally, like island nations such as Japan more than half the food comes from the sea. Fish, seaweed, and all sorts of seafood are the staples of the empire diet. Beef is for the royalty and nobility. A commoner might only eat beef a couple of times a year--in a good year. Cattle are more common in the Western Reach and the Shield Arm which are the main providers of food for the empire. Mutton, goat, poultry and pork are more common requiring generally less land and fodder than beef. Most ships do maintain small gardens, and as you say citrus is important to sailors who eat mostly dried or salted fish. Most ships keep a few goats as well as fowl aboard for milk, cheese and eggs. Dried beans and peas as well as ships' buscuits are common fare as well. Some ships sport thorny berry bushes along the sides both as a food suppliement and deterant to sea living predetors that might try to climb aboard. Grape vines on masts are not unknown as well. Dwarves and Orcs have long had techniques for growing food underground various fungi are the staple of the dwarven diet, while orcs prefer to feed the mushrooms to beasts and eat meat. They are particularly fond of game animals love to hunt predetors, both above and below ground.  

Thus my idea that ideally, my ship should proably have a special deck or two devoted to gardens and small citrus trees etc...nothing fancy just something to walk thru and relive the boredom of what will most likely be endless days at sea.

An excellent idea and likely needed to support the 'small town' concept. Some of the Dwarven techniques for growing underground would be helpful here; though much could be accomplished with skylights, windows, reflectors and shade tolerant plants.  

2. Many times and in many of the post you have mentioned the great plague...just how bad was it.....i am getting the impression that like half the population was killed....? Where there any particualr areas hard hit..

Ah yes the Fey Cavall (Elven Raiding Ship as it is known because it is widely believed to be a product of Elven Magic) is a magical plague. About a third of the population was lost to it, but not all were killed. Many of the dead arose as undead. Many of the victoms were transformed. Some became beastial and went mad attacking friends and family. Others became harmless beasts. Men with dog paws, cats eyes, cows hooves other mutations that didn't make them dangerous so much as handicapped. Lots of these were killed for few that they might become mad and attack or that they were carriers. Those that remain have been forced to live in gehttoes, reservations and work camps in some places. Others can be seen begging on street corners. It is widely believed that many have become thieves and criminals of various sorts. They are generally shunned by all. The plague struck pretty uniformly. Fear that it could be spread like other diseases led to the wealthy and powerful isolating themselves and trade or travel slowed to a crawl. The plague was resisent to all but the most powerful of cures. (Only 7th level spells and above could overcome it.)  

3. What happened to the tons of orphans that survived the plague?

In general the plauge killed the old transformed the strong into deadly beasts and the children into weak animal hybrids. There really weren't that many orphans though enough to create work houses, orphanges and huge foster program.  
The thinking also lead me to really think thru my concept of a floating village so to speak...I like it......Intially, Michael will only be able to  afford the boat and the extradimensional space....I have it down to roughly 2500 gp per deck Instead of having them finished out in steel and wood I was thinking about making the interdimensional space finished with bricks and stone....this would reduce the cost, make it inherently more sturdy and fireproof as well as defensable...it also allows for traditional building configrations...but still within the confines of the ships dimesnions........i mean with the price of metal and wood, a double course of bricks for the wall has to be cheaper than wood or steel planking....

Several decks that i Know i want to create are as follows"
A garden deck with 20 foot ceilings laid out like a formal english garden
A garden deck with 10 foot ceilings devoted to herbs, mushrooms and fresh vegetiables

A smith deck with four forges........

A bathing deck with hot and cold baths a sauna, a steam room....also on this deck would be facilites of recycling and purfing the water so it could be reused.

A galley deck complet with bakers oven........

A live stock deck....devoted to poultry......with a ten foot ceiling......and using 4x4 x4 cages the ship could carry enought poultry to be self sufficent in fresh eggs and be kinda self sufficent as far as fresh meat goes....

A live stock deck devoted to a few cows, sheeps and pigs.....these would have to be stocked on a regular basis but it would allow for fresh meat on occasion for everyone as well as a steady stream of fresh meat for Michael, the officers and upper level crewmembers.

A cold storage deck...think meat locker.....that would allow for the long term storage of meat...the way the ship is designed...there would be two huge freezers and 4 large refrigators to keep things fresh.....

Three water decs storing fresh water......ideally the water is going to be stored in brick cisterins with tile interiors....to reduce the chance of spoilage...but regardless there will be charms of water purity and sweetness aboudning the room and containers.......By my calculation one deck 500 tons should let me store ,using the measure of 1 gallon = 5 pounds,
100 tons of water or 200,000 gallons of water for a grand total of 600,000 gallons. Thsi seems like a lot of water but if were eventually talking about a small village it is not that much....with a crew of 1000 it would mean, using the average of three gallons per person, would only allow for the ship to be at sea 200 days before it ran out of water....which is more or less in line with the ship designs it is based on.

One deck devoted to arms, and martial equipment......

One manufacturing deck so ballista bolts etc can be customised etc....and other custom equipment can be made....No i have not forgotten abou the gnome gadgeter i wanna hire eventually 

A Holy Deck.....with 4 large shirnes...that services can be held in by the various religions...

A Hospital Deck...gonna have to have this one for sure 

IN closing...NO i did not have anything better to do this evening [/QUOTE]


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Service Exit*

"Nay priestess, I have secured enought force to see us thru to the exit i think....if for some reason these fould undead attack the ship then you powers will be sorely needed as I fear i have more or less stripped most of our combat ability" Michael says...

"Allright then, lets from up and set out" Michael says....Watching while the others form up, Michael will make minor adjustments and then they will set out....thru the cellars....once at the room leading to the Forbidden room,,,Michael will stop and say "Madame, Lord Argonis, if you would please escourt them the remainder of the way with the Sargent there (pointing to the ogier) I would be obliged...."I shall be taken the other guards in search of other patrons"
Pausing Michael will continue..."I would be obliged if you would send the sargent back along with the party lead by a gentlman named Grond who should be awaiting you outside the enterway with medical supples and other forms of assistance"

Michael will then form up the 6 ogiers himself, willum and ambar and renter the Forbidden Rooms"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ship Design*

Yeah i know......gonna have to revise the idea...the more i think about it and start putting the pieces togher the more that has to change...Originally i wanted to keep the dimensions the same as the ship  but I think with the amount of decks it...it would be cost prohibitive as well as very confusing and decentralized...thus thinking I will have to go back to maybe just 1 lare area say 750x750x750...I figure the actual cost will be in creating the space itself not really it's dimensions...if that makes sense.....that way i can build and add to it as necessary...like i said Masanory construing will be less costly than wood or steel....

Ideally, i think the best way to procced is to find a doll house maker and and have him construt it using materaisl...it can the be enchangted and used to create the extradimensail space by being the material compoment...the only drawback is that it may take a wish to do it....but it should still be way cheaper than encanting and stacking the various decks as is the format now........


----------



## Scotley

*The Aftermath*

OOC: Michael has not, as yet, enlisted the extra ogres and their sargent...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Recruiting Ogiers*

OCC:   Drat ....found out again....hard to slip things past a fellow sneakey person ::

"Fraxin, would you please make the introductions" Michael will say in regards to the Sargent and other combants.....once done MIchael will say "Gentlemen, time is of the essence...you have been lead astray and now foul creature are attacking the people you have been hired to protect...I am offering new employment with a sizable sign on bonus and monthly wages. Fraxin here will fill you in on the details.....but for now i ask you accept it even if a on a temporary basis so that we may lead these people to safety"

1d20+9-> [5,9] = (14)
ogier diplomacy


----------



## J. Alexander

*Peace for the DM*

Soctt,

Been thinking and thinking and thinking and I have come to the conclusion that the ship will stand as orginally designed....8 cargo decks/4 other decks all interdimensial plus the original 4 decks.......

The ship will just not have all the extra features etc but some i can compesate for by other means...........the important thing is to get the ship built and ahome for Michael and Company............


----------



## Scotley

*The sales pitch*

The Sargent starts off says, "I took this job and I'll finish it. We've a reputation to uphold..." When another cuts him off, "Screw you sarge, you have a reputation for being a bully. I'm sticking with Fraxin." The sargent gives the other ogre, Bertholo, a look that could flay the skin off him. Then turns to the other two, come on boys, back to work. They go with him to the casino without another word. 

OOC: Nice try. Did you really think I let you just scoop up four more ogres and their sargent? I admit, I'm getting old, but I'm not blind yet.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the service exit*

With a much reduced party, Michael will continue with his stated actions leading the guests thru the service passageway. Once he seems them on the way, Michael will turn to Fraxin...how long till they reach the service exit.....?

Tactical: Michael has two ogers plus Fraxin....Willum and Amabar  to fight with correct?


----------



## Scotley

*The service exit*

The service exit is off the lowest of the cellars. Fraxin explains that the opennings in the rocks of the grotto have to be at the bottom to prevent the place from filling up with water. It only takes a couple of minutes to hussle everyone down there. It is much less extravagant than the ornate gondolas you came down on. The system of ropes is similar and their is still a man on duty here along with an ogre guard. A few words from Fraxin and the ogre agrees to allow the guests to exit this way. There is a good sized sack of goods behind the ogre and another beside the human operator of the cars. You'd guess they've been taking a toll in exchange for letting staff leave with silver, booze and foodstuffs from the cellars and larders. The cars are best described as 'box cars.' They are unpainted wood planking about ten feet long by five wide and ten feet tall. Eight humans can stand inside comfortably, but only two ogres can ride at a time. There are no seats just a few indentations to keep kegs from rolling about and some ropes hanging down one can use to steady oneself. There are plenty cars, all coming down empty, so gettting the guests out will not be a problem.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Exit for the Guest*

Michael will marshall the patrons in good order explaining to them that the ordeal is almost over...and that the cars are on their way down in a timely fashion to remove them. "Please ladies and gentlemen, lets keep this as orderly as possible"
'Madam Mathwin, when you get to the surface would you please secure the area for the patrons as they arrive....and then see that they leave by the service exit....when you open the door you should find a rescue party waiting lead by a man named "Grond". He will relive you at that point while sending others down here to relive the others and bring help to secure more unfortuante patorns"

Turning to the dwarves he will say "Lord Argois, would you and you compainions mind stading rear gurad once again while i lead a party back into the rooms to rescue others?"
While waiting for their reply Michael wil linform the priestess that he has managed to get a group of patrons to the service exit and they should be arriving soon."

1d20+9-> [9,9] = (18)diplomacy


----------



## Scotley

*The way out*

Arianna Mathwin and her party agree to go up with the first group and secure things at the other end. Lord Tanis Agronis takes a little more convinicing. His blood is up and once his wounded are on the way out he's ready to 'break some heads until I find out who's responsible for this boondoogle.' But, in the end Michael convinces him to hold here for the moment. Nac'Losin says that the rescuers are ready. Soon a tired and wounded Michael and company are ready to tempt fate once more. 

OOC: What now?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rescue*

Weary with the press of so much death and the burden of command Michael takes a moment to collect his thoughts then says  "Lord Tanis, I do belive others are at risk, I am going to take my party back in to rescue as many as possible...if you would like to join me in rescuing them and perhpas finding out who is resposibale then i welcome your aid...truth be told I am battered and weary but can not in good conscious leave others to such a horrible fate...."

It does not really matter if he joins, once Michael has gotten his bearings he will lead the party back into the Forbidden Rooms....Two ogeirs up front, Michael and Willum center. Ambar and the dwarves if any and then Fraxin and the last ogier.


----------



## Scotley

*Once more into the breach*

Lord Tanis smiles, "Aye lad, I'd not be able to leave in good consious knowing that other were still in the clutches of those tomb rejects." He hefts his hammer, adamantine by the look of it and says, "lead on sir.".


----------



## J. Alexander

*To theForbidden Rooms*

Michael will simply nod at Lord Tanis comments..."Let's go Gentlemen" and orgazie the party as described in the previous post>

"Priestess, we have secured the aid or several dwarves led by Lord Tanis, we are once m ore headed to the forbidden rooms......please inform Grond"


----------



## Scotley

A weary wounded crew sets off for the Forbidden Room. The place is in increasing disarray. Anything of value is now being carried off. It would seem that the staff are abandoning ship. 

OOC: More later. I have recert training all week and it is really cutting into my time sorry.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Forbidden Rooms*

Seeing the apparant chaos....Michael will revise his plans...Fraxin take charge of this area and bring order to it...make sure everyone gets to the surface safely" pointing to another ogier he will say you will stay with Fraxin"  "Lord Tanis may i impose upon you to leave two your your men to help secure this area" lastly turning to the human and ogier operating the boxes...."Gentlmen, Lieutian Fraxin in now in command of this area...do you have any questions or problems with that?" Michael will say as he lets his warlock power flare along his hands.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry, I can't let you go back and change things now. The other group has already found the service exit just after you left. I can't have a couple of dwarves and ogres pop out from behind a packing crate suddenly. I'm going to be traveling for business tomorrow and so likely won't be able to post until Friday.


----------



## J. Alexander

*NO Biggie*

OCC: Did not realize they were anywhere near...was acting on the chaos that was going on...have not checked the other posts in a day or too...kinda felt like it would be metagamming...... lol....but then they get to meet my rescue party 

staty safe

Then we head to the rooms....


----------



## Scotley

The band manages to get throught the interviening kitchens larders and such without undo difficulty. Soon you are back at the hallway leading to the Forbidden Room. 

OOC: Spot checks please.


----------



## J. Alexander

*to the forbidden rooms*

1d20+8-> [2,8] = (10)
1d20+6-> [16,6] = (22)
Spot Michael/Ambar


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

As Michael begins to stride boldly down the hall, Amabar catches him by the shoulder. "I saw a flicker of motion. I think it was a head peeking out. I supect an ambush."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ambush*

Michael will heed Ambar's advice....in a low voice he says "Ambush gentlemen..lets go spring it and give them a suprise"  Any suggestions or comments on the best way....Michael will then look about the area for hidden places for foes


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

"I'm sure I saw something peek out at us from the doorway." says Amabar. "I don't know how we should approach, but they know we are coming." Michael looks carefully ahead, but doesn't see anything obvious along the smooth stone hallways.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ambush*

Quickly thinking Michael will say..."There expecting us gentlemen,,,,most likely waiting for us to step thru the door.....anyone have anything that would effect an area.?  Michael will then propose the use of thunderstones and flash stones to do a swat team exit....that should clear the immediate doorway 10x10x10 and if we overlap them perhaps increase that area...

"Any comments gentlemen"


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Willum speaks up, "This sort of warfare is new to me, I'll follow your lead." The Dwarf Lord says, "I have a little jewel that might do more than your toys. If you're ready lad?" Getting no protest, he motions everyone back a couple of paces and pulls an amber colored stone from a simple chain about his neck and tosses it at the doorway. It errupts into a fireball with a dull 'crump' sound. The old Dwarf, grinning like a kid, charges forward into the smoky hall shouting, "For Moradin, the King and Clan Agronis!" The other dwarves follow in the old lords wake. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Follow the Dwarf*

Taken a little aback by the old dwarfs actions...Michael says "Fraxin, Ambar, and a guard...act as rear guard.." Michael will then use flee the scene to dimension door with one ogier guard well into the room say perhaps 15 or 20 feet from the doorway....


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

A Michael treads the pathways of other dimentions, the scene changes suddenly causing the Ogre to gasp involuntarily. The room looks much as it did before. Now there are fewer couples with most people sitting alone they appear to be napping or relaxing. There is a smokey haze in perhaps a third of the room closest to the door. Michael hears the sounds of battle behind suggesting that the Dwarf's fireball didn't completely destroy the ambush. 

OOC: Will save at +4 for Michael and the ogre.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+8-> [13,8] = (21)
1d20+6-> [1,6] = (7)

Michael makes his save, but alas the ogier fails.....sensing the song coming into play, Michael will call out,,"Master Willum your song if you please"...Michael will then try to locate the singing fiends and put them down.


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael finds that he can see past the illusions easily this time. The ogre seems confused and Michael suspects the sight of a relaxed social gathering have confused him. Willum begins to warm up, but as yet no singing comes forth. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Forbidden Rooms Battle*

Seeing the foul creatures plying their trade agains the defenseless patrons...MIchael will scan the room quickly serching for a likely strong ally should the song cease to befuddle them and let fly with his blast.
1d20+9-> [11,9] = (20)to hit
7d6+1-> [2,5,3,6,4,2,2,1] = (25)damage

TActical PLease


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry, I didn't have good access while in Nashville after all. We stayed in what is ostensibly a nice hotel, but they were rather lacking in services. Your blast will indeed fry an undead. I have not detailed the patrons in the room yet. Let me figure out who's here so you can try to find some allies.


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael scans the room quickly. There are relatively few foes here. Perhaps 4 more of the undead like he faced before as well as 2 of the nasty more beastial sort that he encountered in the private room. There are still dozens of people here including several who were left where they fell during Michael's previous visit to the room. 

OOC: Give me a spot check to find some decent allies.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+7-> [13,7] = (20)spot

1d20+9-> [15,9] = (24)to hit
7d6+1-> [1,2,3,4,6,1,3,1] = (21)damage

Michael scans the room and finding a suitable candidate lauches and attack against the foul creature bespelling him doing 21 points of damage.
"Lord Tanis, the patrons on the couch are bespelled by these demons...they are guarded by illusions and spellcraft...be carefull"


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael blasts another of the undead in an attempt to free a stout looking fellow with a military haircut and warriors mean. Michael suddenly realizes that when he slipped into the room he left Lord Tanis and the others outside, they have not entered yet and a fierce battle seems to be raging in the hallway.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Forbidden Rooms*

Sensing an opening to perhaps help one and all. Michael will Move forward with the ogier to the doorway thus opening another front of conflict and perhaps flanking the foes besetting Lord Tanis....as he moves Michael will again target one of the creatures battling the dwarves and striking from behind...the ogier will act as rear guard and move with Michael towards the doorway....his great club bashing any of the beast that apporach as they move to flank the opponets. Michael will scan the doorway for either a singer type or one of the atypical undead beasts and unleash is attack for 28 points...if he can...failing that he will target one that is engaged in combat with one of his allies. Raising his voice MIchael calls out "Press them Lord Tanis, we have them flanked"
1d20+9+2-> [5,9,2] = (16) to hit (2 is for flanking)
7d6+1-> [4,6,2,3,5,6,1,1] = (28)


OCC: This flee the scene will be very helpful in flanking and confusing enemies....a very useful way to use the ability........

Does Eldritch Blast which is treated as a missle weapon qualify for rapid shot? What would be the difference from drawing and firing another arrow and summon the power to lauuch the attack?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Spot check. 

OOC: Also, the Eldritch blast is kinda funny. I does not qualify for iterative attacks or rapid shot. The feeling seems to be that because the damage increases so rapidly with level this would be unbalancing. However, the way to go is the Eldritch chain evocation. I'm playing a 10th level warlock to good effect in another game. Against 3 foes he was quickly adding up nearly a hundred points of damage a round. At least until a massive demon spider construct sat on him doing 69 points of damage. He only had 50 hp at the time. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+7-> [4,7] = (11)
OCC: seems like Michael cant see anything....he never makes a spot check lol


----------



## J. Alexander

*Clever Idea*

Scott, been giving some thought as to something that would give my ship an edge and not be that expensive .......small boats/transports are going to be necessary to just conduct the normal day to day activity of the ship in port and when adventuring...i mean you cant simple run the ship aground ever time you need to land or go ashore....so that is going to mean a series of row boats/jolly boats/ships boats.....what if they were standarized and using the basis of a self propeled carriage...that would give it a speed of 60 feet per round and reduce the number of crew for the boat iteslf to 3....thus leaving lots of room for troops cargo space etc.... if they were 15 feet long....six feet at the beam and with enclosed cabins/roofs they could carry about 2 tons of cargo or about 25 troop each...further and this is the hidden kicker..mounting a ballista on each of them or a catapult they would prove to be very fast very difficult to hit attack boats....


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Things seem to be going well enough in the hallway with Michael's latest blast though it is still smokey. The more immediate threat seems to be the forces at your rear. The Ogre bats one aside and then takes a hit from another. He is now facing two with more on the way.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sigh, powered armed ships boats.    I think I'm gonna have to go to Sam's and stock up on the large economy sized buttermilk and aspirins if you keep coming up with ideas like this.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+9-> [1,9] = (10)
7d6+1-> [3,5,4,4,6,6,6,1] = (35)

Senseing the situation, Michael will turn toward those coming up from behind an unleash and attack. Perhaps due to his turning quickly his aim is miserable off and the blast goes hurling into the room until it final strikes and object doing 35 points of damage.....

OCC: Got to miss sometime  why not when you roll the highest damage


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

The ogre is bypassed by one of the particularly nasty undead. The ogre swung his club, but the creature was just too fast. It leaps at Michael claws and fangs extended (1d20+6=20, 1d20+4=22, 1d20+4=20) Michael feels the sting (1d8+3=11, 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=6) as claws and teeth sink into his fleash. The creature leans back grinning as Michaels blood flows down its face. 

OOC: I need two fortitude saves at DC:12.


----------



## J. Alexander

Die roll for Michael Storm 
1d20+4-> [17,4] = (21)
1d20+4-> [10,4] = (14) 
   Saves

Rocked by the violent attack upon his person Michael does the only thing he can do against such a foul dezin of the deep Michael summons his acrane blast and unleases it agains the foe before him.

Die roll for Michael Storm 
1d20+9-> [6,9] = (15)
7d6+1-> [6,3,6,3,4,1,6,1] = (30)


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael feels a tendril of cold numbness pass through his body from the point of the creatures claws. He manages to shake this off only to feel a burning filth at the bite wound which he also somehow manages to resist. Responding to the attack, Michael barely grazes the undead with his blast, but that is enough to suffuse it with the light of his undead destroying power. Unfortunately, it still stands looking visably diminished yet with a lust for blood in its eye. Willum leaps to the attack slicing into the horrid thing besetting Michael with his sword. His blow is just enough to bring it down. The Ogre smashes another aside and one of the more fierce one leaps upon his back showering blood on Michael and Willum as it rips into the ogre. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

Seeing his ogier guard attack and feeling a buring wrath at the foul undead who have sorley wounded him and his party, Michael unleashes an attack on the creature tormenting his ogier guard. "Thanks for the assitance Master Willum it was greatley needed, i pray if thou song will help us overcome these beats once again I beg you let loose that honeyed voice"

[13,9] = (22) to hit
[3,4,2,2,5,1,2,1] = (20) damage


----------



## Scotley

Michael blasts the one on the ogre, but does not slay it. Willum cuts loose with a song of valor that stirs the hears of those around him. The Undead move in to attack again. The fellow Michael spotted earlier seems to have gotten his wits back and joins the fray as well. 

OOC: I'm really swamped at work. I'll try to get things going tomorrow or Friday. I had a little time this morning, but of course EN World was down.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Forbidden Rooms*

Die roll for Michael Storm 
1d20+9-> [8,9] = (17)
7d6+1-> [4,5,5,5,1,4,3,1] = (28)

Seeing this recent foe greatly weakend Michael will turn his attention to the approaching undead. Summoning forth his power Michael will launch his attack at one of the approaching creatures and channeling 28 points of damage towards him. Calling out Michael will say "Lord Tanis, Fraxin, press them they are ripe to fall"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Metagaming*

Scott,,

If we can lets hold a council of war/adivce etc in regards to the ship...I am just wanting to sound out the opinion of the various crew member....the priestess, chandar, grumbar, fraxin and of course my inner group of Nicholas and Grond as well as Guisseppi...

The question is this....Michael has been thinking and is actually torn bewteen two competing ideas....the fast well armed ship that has been designed and the emerging idea of a mother ship concept...that is a larger ship by 1/3 in actual size....which would increase it capabilites by a significant force multipler that is used as a base for several smaller ships built like the retibution that make quick there and back runs to ports from the mother ship.....which would allow for more flexiablity in trade and capabilites as well as mutual protection....the downside is that with a ship of this size were talking about drawing significatn attention to ourselfs......

The third and middle way would be to go with the mothership design but just increase the storage decks on the current design which would be the most cost effective....an increase in 4 decks would almostn another 500,000 tons of cargo space if my memory serves me...that would be enought to support a singificant relive crew as well as foodstores and cargo space...with the smaller ships acting as tenders...the big ship would have an almost contiouse supply of fresh food and water......etc......

What sayeth the council


----------



## Scotley

The group largely avoids getting hit this time around though Willum takes a blow. His voice does not waver. The battle seems to be turning in your favor. There are only about 8 or 9 foes left in the room. Michael spots another person who might be strong enough to aid his side. A tall (over 7') charcoal skinned man with firey red eyes that is obviously someone extra planer reposes on a couch near the fireplace with two of the undead obviously stuggling to hold him in check with their facination abilities. 

OOC: I'll try to get your council's responses on ship design up before the weekend is out, but no promises.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Forbidden Rooms*

1d20+9-> [6,9] = (15)
7d6+1-> [2,4,6,2,6,2,1,1] = (24)

Seeing such a strong potiential alley, Michael will focus his blast on one of the creatures struggling to keep the man enthralled delivering 24 points of damage "Willum, guard, if you can press those attacking Lord Tanis"



Ship Design.....

Actually the delay has given me a time to reread my old post and ideas and I have discovred i have really been overreaching witht the ship as i had forgot about the warehouse being built at the drydocks on Tengere.....by my rough calculations...it's three stories will add some 1350 tons or 2,700,000 pounds of storage etc.......more than enough to store additional goods etc...and keeping the ship at it's original cost.....likewise it was going to be linked anyway to the ship...so using it as one of it's two external entry points will allow Michale to devote more money to the developement of the dockyard/wareshouse....he has eight acres to paly with and if he uses  some of it for poultry etc he will have a fresh supply of meat readily accessiable......likewise,,,,should an attack occur the ship and the warhouse can mutually support each other thus reducing the need for a large standing force on each of them....


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Please keep in mind that sending Willum and the ogre out of the room will leave Michael with a half dozen foes and only two recently facinated partially drained unarmed posible allies. Lord Tanis and his people are out in the hallway and doing quite well against their foes with Ogre assistance.


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

OOC: Got your email. Looks like it came back up very early this morning. 

Michael's previous blast of the undead attacking the extra planer fellow seems to be having an effect. The other undead on him begins to sing, which Willum quickly counters. The fellow reaches into the fireplace and pulls out a pair of large flaming logs. He begins to attack one of the undead with the flaming wood. A shower of sparks accompanines the singer to the ground. The ogre wounds another of the particularly vicious undead and Michael's blast finishes it off. Two others in the room are fighting with one of the undead, but without proper weapons and armor they don't seem to be doing too much harm. Three of the remaining undead in the room rush your group. Only Willum takes a hit and he goes down his eyes rolling back in his head. The ogre is narrowly missed while Michael's foe doesn't even get close.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Forbidden Rooms*

1d20+9-> [12,9] = (21)
7d6+1-> [4,2,4,1,1,1,4,1] = (18)

As the one rushes towards him, Michael will let lose with a weak blast, perhaps distracted by the ebb and flow of battle only delivering 18 points of damage. "How fare you Lord Tanis, we are almost finished with the beasties in here?"

OCC: Cant really go much further in the four lands till the others chime in......perhaps i should just have a few racial prejudied sniffers come by and enter the room to stirr things up


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael's blast blows a considerable amount of flesh off the undead, but it comes on heedless of the grevious wound. The undead attacks (1d20+4=20) scoring a hits (hp and wis.) (1d6+1=4, 1d4=2) on Michael. Two swing (1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=23) on the ogre and both find their mark (hp and wis.) (1d6+1=7, 1d4=1, 1d6+1=3, 1d4=4). While the wounds do not look serious, the ogre seems a little dazed and confused. The fellow with the fire logs pounds another of the undead into a flaming ruin with a series of deft blows. His skin seems to be impervious to the flames leaping about his hands. Michael is too busy to see how the other men are doing, but he doesn't notice them going down. Michael hears another dwarven war cry followed by the distinctive crunch of hammer on skull. Tanis shouts back that 'We're filling the carts as fast as they make the turn out here.' A mining reference suggesting that production is going well.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the forbidden rooms*

1d20+9-> [11,9] = (20)
7d6+1-> [5,6,4,4,3,2,3,1] = (28)

Staggerd by the blow from the undead and feeling the pain now...MIchael unleases an attack. Perhaps fueled by anger from the blow, his magic responds with a devesating 28 points of damage to his foe...."Priestess....do you have an eta for Grond"  "It goes well here also Lord Tanis......."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Devilish Thought*

OCC: Scott, I was driving home and an interesting thought hit me out of the blue so to speak..and it has a streak of deveish to it which fits into Michaels Character...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................PAUSE FOR DM TO GET A GLASS OF  BUTTERMILK .......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................There is a metamagic feat which allows a spell caster to dispense with the need for somatic componets for his spells.....if Michael took this feat....would he be able to use his blast by simple force of will? That is looking at an item/object/foe and triggering the blast with his will alone?...this would be a nasty suprise to opponets who thought him harmless as his hands are tied not to mention what it would do to suprise attacks......Downright sneaky, and character emporwering....what is the DM's thoughts


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael's blast completely obliterates his foe, not even ash falls to the ground (he only had 1 hp left). The other two men in the room have finally managed to drop a foe and are facing one more. The ogre fells one of his as well. (Neither of us rolled for the ogre last round so I gave him two attacks one of which was sucessful.) A flaming log strikes the other of the ogre's foes with a shower of splinters and sparks. While the undead continues to fight this appears to have thrown his aim off. The Ogre continues to face the wounded foe. The three others remaining in the room abandon their charmed victoms and start toward you. NacLosin's response is that she will check in and get back to you soon. 

OOC: I'll sip my buttermilk, and read the feat as well as the relavent bits in the Warlock book and let you know this afternoon.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+9-> [19,9] = (28)
7d6+1-> [1,3,4,1,2,5,5,1] = (22)
Michael
1d20+11-> [17,11] = (28)
2d4+7-> [2,2,7] = (11)
ogier

Seeing victory in this battle close at hand. Michael will unleash an attack at one of the approaching undead deliveing 22 points of damage....As they come within range of his great club, the ogier lashes out doing 11 points....


----------



## J. Alexander

*Questions for the DM*

Scott,
Been thinking etc and have come up with some questions about the world etc...

What is the normal size of a ships company?  Most eastindiamen which were the largest type of trading vesseles in the napelonic era had a normal crew of around 75 men.........warships of course would have a crew normaly bewteen 225 to 300 depending on the size.

What is the typical size of a pirate crew?

What are the typical size of standing armies etc?  
   I have been reading a lot of scottish and 10 thru 15 century history and for those eras...5000 to 8000 men were considered to be a typical army size. For large battles, invasions etc, which often took a year or more to plan and execute, 20,000 men was considered to be a huge army..LIkewise a noble who could raise and field anywhere from 1000 to 1500 men was considered to be a major noble with most nobles only being able to raise 100 to 500 men.....

What is the economey like?  

What are the staple trade goods, ie those while not turning a huge profit consisently need to be shipped about the empire etc....providing a steady stream of revenue?

What is the laws regarding slavery in the empire?

What is the most common type of coinage? How are large sums of money usually shipped in the empire?

What is the common diet like? Is it full of fish..or heavy on grains etc with little meat and poultry?

And the last question i have is something that i have picked up on but not really put into context until you mentioned what a true treasure i had found in the ship etc.....Based upon wood prices etc...and the amount of wood that consists of the retribution.....i have roughly calucuated her value to be (using page 25 of A magical medevial society - western europe) which values lumber at 400gp per acre.... If that is the reference then it took roughly 200 acres of oak forrest to build a typical frigate  and 700 acres to build a East Indiamen merchant ship....that would place a base value of some 80,000 gp. Given the scaricty of wood etc in the campaign if you used a multiper of 2.5 then you come up with a value of 200,000 gp with an east indiaman being worth some 700,000 gp. This does not include the cost of making the ship etc....Perhaps I am wrong but the impression i have from your sdescription of the ship leads me to belive she is made almost entirely of wood thus necessitating her having such a stockpile of lumber on board when she was captured. Am i any where close to the value you envisoined etc? And no i am not gonna sell it i am just needing a better understanding so i can plot and plan


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Damn, my buttermilk is hardly gone and already more questions. Okay, to address your earlier question. Metamagic feats such as still spell require you to use a higher level slot. That doesn't really work for invocations. I suppose you could drop one of your higer ranked invocations in favor of a stilled eldrich blast, but given the small number you get this seems a poor choice. As an option in Unearthed Arcana, metamagic feats can be learned to function 3x a day at the normal level instead of using them an unlimited number of times at a higher slot. I would let you take the feat with the 3x a day limit. 

A lot of the information about diet and trade can be found in the notes I gave you on the world. It talks specifically about trade goods. Given a little time I will list some of that here if you'd like. 

I would say a crew of 75 for a large trader is a reasonable number for my world. Perhaps a spellcaster or two would be added to the crew, but that's about the only real difference. 

Pirate ships are more like warships. They don't normally go to sea for long voyages. They operate from bases like Mermaids Rest and may only go out for a couple of weeks to a month at a time to reduce the amount of food and water needed. They need overwhelming numbers to win the day, especially since they can't aford to lose the ship itself, so most of the fighting is hand to hand rather than using heavy weapons, fire or destructive magic. 

As for wood, your 2.5x is about right. However, a lot of the structure of modern ships is metal, which reduces the wood cost, but increased the labor cost. The heavy cannon does not exist so the 12 to 18 inch thick wood of real world ships is also not required. I would say numbers in the range of 150,000 and 500,000 are more in line. 

The economy is coming back after the very limited trade and population loss of the plague years. It is a boom time and fortunes are made. 

Armies are less important than ships when it comes to power. Huge standing armies are not common. The number of ships, sailors, and marines are much more important. 

Slavery was outlawed during the time of the eradicationists and remains illeagle everywhere in the Empire. This is not the case in Bastiander a distant desert land ruled by Gnolls. 

Letters of credit have replaced large sums of money though bars are sometimes used when it is necessary. I didn't change from the gold standard in my game. Gold is the coin of choice for trade. However, the average laborer may never have a gold in his pouch. There is a great disparity in the wealthy and the poor.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Questions*

OCC: Found your notes and info on the various island chain but it was incomplete...if you have a completed version please email it to me....spent time rereading all the info and boy there are tons and tons of usefull insights that came to me.....it had been so long since i had read them that a lot of it was new for me....

As a result of all this reading and the rereading of the threads i have realized that i have lost focus on michaels original goals etc......i fear this may be a danger in this type of play as things move ever so slowly etc.......Michael will devote his resources into building his shipyard and it's warehousing capability......after all the wheelands do not have any major warehousing and Tergere is awful close and makes and ideal distribution point being as it is near three of the major island chain......which leads me to the question What island chain is Tergere associated with or is it outside any of the major chains?  It is about 15 days from Cambre (Wheelands) and about 5 days from Axioplois (Sword Arm chain).....what is the third chain?

Next he will start stockpiling cash and the funds necessary to build the ship......etc........


Michaels actions for the next round were posted earlier


----------



## Scotley

Tregere is in the wheelands, it isn't really 15 days from Cambre. You took at rather wild route. It is however near the sword arm as well. That means it is close to one of the major trade route from the inner sea to the rest of the world. I fear my own notes are not complete. Since no one seems to have looked at them on over a year, I've been lax. I guess I better get off my ass do some updates. I'm off to a meeting, but I hope to get a proper post up this evening.


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

Michael's blast drops another foe, while the ogre finishes off his wounded foe. That leaves just one attacking you and her blow narrowly misses Michael. The dark skinned figure with the fireplace logs has joined the other fellows fighting back against one foe. 

OOC: The battle in the hall is now about 4 rounds behind, so there will be a delay while they catch up.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay, we are back up in time. Michaeal is facing one foe while another is attacked by the 'allies' Michael has developed. 

The sounds of battle from the hallway seem to be winding down though a strong odor of burned flesh is coming from that direction.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Forbidden Rooms*

Die roll for Michael Storm 
1d20+9,7d6+1,1d20+11,2d4+7-> ([1, 9], [4, 4, 4, 3, 1, 5, 3, 1], [14, 11], [4, 2, 7])

Sorry about that forgot to use the correct punciton...been so long...roll totals are
10 to hit michael...24 damage......25 to hit ogier.....13 damage

"Lord Tanis, we almost have the victory here" Michael calls out as he tries to distract the evil undead attacking the unarmed black skin mann.  the ogier will attack the remaining singer facing him and michael......


----------



## Scotley

*The Forbidden Room*

The ogre lays into your foe, but it continues to fight (1d20+4=14). The undead hand brushes Michael just narrowly missing him. The other three seem to be having success against their foe. 

OOC: New round.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battle in the Forbidden Rooms*

1d20+9-> [17,9] = (26)
7d6+1-> [5,1,1,2,4,6,2,1] = (22)
1d20+11-> [15,11] = (26)
3d4+7-> [4,3,2,7] = (16)

Continuing to assit the unarmed allies Michael unleases an attack against the undead doing 22 points of damage to it....the ogier, stalward guard that he is proving to be, smacks the undead attacking Michael with a crushing 16 points of damage....

OCC:  Should the foes go down...Michael will call out "Victory is ours Lord Tanis"


----------



## Scotley

*The Victory*

That does it for the undead, Michael's blast and a well placed blow from a flaming log drop one. Meanwhile, the ogre finishes off the one besetting Michael.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Victory*

Seeing the last foe fall, Michael will breath a sigh of relife.....addressing the gentlemen in the room he will say "Are you gentlemen all right?" "I  feared we would be to late to save anyone"

Calling back to Lord Tanis he will say "We have survivors Lord Tanis...would you please care to join us"  Michael will then begin to go around the room checking for any other survivors...


----------



## Scotley

*The aftermath*

Lord Tanis and his companions enter looking only slightly worse for wear. "A fine battle. Some friends of yours showed up just in time to aid us."

OOC: Note that both Willum and Nicolas are down.


----------



## J. Alexander

*After the battle...*

"Friends you say......Tall gentlemen leading a party of reniforcements...or a black gentlmen along with a wirey old salt and a very pompus captain?" Then as if answering his own question in his mind Michale will say "It must have been the others...Grond would be close behind you...." With and exasperated sigh Michael will say "At least they did not follow...tis a sad tale of to many strong personalites and it could have gotten ugly when we should be focused on rescuing others"   Turning his attention back to the wounded Michael will say "Shall we see to the wounded and the living.."  "Pardon me I need to find two of my men they appear to have fallen in your battle in the hallway"


----------



## Scotley

*The Aftermath*

OOC: Willum fell at your side. Nicolas fell in the short hall beween the door and the main room where Michael was. An ogre is there as well and still standing, but seemingly incoherent (1 wis). It would appear that Nicolas and the ogre were trying to fight their way to Michael. They defeated all their foes, but the ogre was too confused to know what to do when he ran out of enemies. 

Tanis responds, "Didn't see your pompus captain, just a firey redhead and a couple of nobles along with the old salt and the black man."


----------



## Scotley

*The Aftermath*

Grond comes crashing into the hallway with a troop of marines and sailors spoilling for a fight. Seeing Nicolas down and Michael showing several wounds he bounds forward. "Are you okay boss?"  He looks ready to take on the ogre and the dwarves if needed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

"Wherever they are then I wish them success in their mission, though in time I fear personal confortations may be more than likely"...with a visiable sense of relief at the arrival of Grond and his rescue party Michael will comment "Grond may i introudce Lord Tanis and his fellow stalwarts as well as(moitioning to the ogier and Willum) our new recruits."  Pausing MIchale continues "I trust we have a safe route back to the top so we can remove the wounded and dead? Speaking of which  shall we tend to the wounded?"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: There is little you can do for Wisdom drain, but wait it out or find a priest. How are you fixed for cures?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Cures*

OCC: MIchael has 5 doses curemoderate wounds and 4 of cure lightwounds........

Michael will  direct the assembling of the wounded members into a central triage area and arrange the dead to be taken out also.."Grond if you would be so kind as to search these undead minions perhaps we may gain a few clues"....Addressing Lord Tanis...."Shall we go further in or lead the the wounded and the dead back to the service exit so as to get them out before we move off and find other surivvors?"


----------



## Scotley

*The Aftermath*

"Hells lad, it is a bit early to be leaving the party. We could see what other mysteries this place holds. I think I spy another door out of this room." 

After a careful search Grond decides that most of the undead are fairly fresh and likely local to the 'Rest. They have been striped of valuables.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Forbidden Rooms*

"Well then lets heal ourself and prepare for the next rooms"....Michael will then distirbute the heals as necessay....After everyone is patched up and back on there feet he will organize a small party to stand guard on this room while Michael, Lrd Tanis, Grond, the ogier, the dwarfs get ready to go into the next room.  While this is in progress michael will introudce himself to the survivors etc and recruit volunteers....


----------



## Scotley

*The Aftermath*

The dark skinned fellow who wielded the flaming logs so effectively introduces himself as Turgolan Bey, a Druid and Page to the High Grove. One of the humans is Dom Argosta Tulliga of the Western Reach and the other is Captian Horatio Westport of the WinterSprite.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Next Forbidden Room*

"Gentlemen, as we have seen to the wounded and the dead...shall we see if there are any more people in need of rescue beyond that door" Michael gestures towards teh door...."Grond form on me with the Ogier...."...


----------



## Scotley

*A door*

Assembling quickly, you make for the door. Bey chooses to follow along while the others decide it best to leave now and attend to their own. The Dom's wife is among the fallen, and while she will likley live he is quite concerned about her. 

As you approach the door it becomes obvious that it is not only locked, but either barred or has something heavy blocking it from the other side.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The next room*

Approaching the door Michael will examne it, (1d20+6-> [11,6] = (17)=traps, "It appears as if they do not wish angry guests barging in on them"


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds no traps in his search, yet his warlock sight suggest that there might well be some sort of magical trap on the door.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The door*

Sensing a potiential magical trap Michael will engage his devils sight to locate the source...finding it, if there is one, he will use dispel magic upon it..

1d20+5-> [8,5] = (13)
dispell


----------



## Scotley

*The door*

Michael searches and dispells, but can't be sure he has even found a magical trap much less removed it.


----------



## J. Alexander

*the door*

"Well gentlemen i may or may not have removed the magic on the door......unless someone wishes to try, shall we proceed to take the door down"...Michael will then motion to Grond and the Ogier.....gentlmen axes  at the ready.


----------



## Scotley

*The Door*

Grond raises his axe while the ogre holds up his great club in some confusion.


----------



## J. Alexander

Seeing the confusion on the ogiers face.. Michael will say.."Were taking the door down..." Casting one more dispel 1d20+7-> [10,7] = (17)....:Grond take it down please"

Taking his axe the big man approaches the door and hefts his axe...relasing it he solidly hits the door for 21 points (32 if crits allowed).
1d20+9-> [20,9] = (29)
3d6+5-> [5,5,6,5] = (21)
Grond
1d20+9-> [8,9] = (17)
3d6+5-> [3,2,1,5] = (11)


----------



## Scotley

The ogre lays into the door with his great club at the same time Grond does. The door virtually explodes in a shower of splintered wood, followed almost immediately by a blast of flame (1d4+8=9). Michael, Grond and the Ogre are all caught in the blast. (reflex save for half)


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+8-> [16,8] = (24)
1d20+2-> [4,2] = (6)
1d20+2-> [6,2] = (8)
Michael,Grond, Ogier

Grond and the Ogier are caught but shield Michael and the remaing party from serious damage by their great bulk. "I guess we have rang the front doorbell, shall we enter" Michael will say to the rest of the party. Can we see anything in the room?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry I intended to write more, but work got in the way. 

As the smoke and dust settle, Michael peers into a room carved from the dark stone. Rough niches in the walls hold dozens of candles that burn with a red light. A large altar is at the far end of the room. A flat platform about waist high that appears to be ice sits before it. The floor is lined with shaggy furs, perhaps from polar bears or some other northern beast. The room is approximately 30 feet deep and 15 feet wide. From your vantage at the door no exits can be seen, but their could be some to either side near the door you are looking through or behind the altar. Their is a feeling of evil about the place.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The altar room*

"Well gentlement, this is most interesting...." Michael will then engage his devils sight and scan the room for magic....Grond and the Ogier will lead off followed by MIchale and Lort Tanis if he is agreeable....Once in the room, should nothing happen, they will begin to search it.......even to the extent of rolling up the rugs and looking for trapdoors...also makes them easier to carry 

OCC: I am assuming that the wounded and dead have been or in the process of being transffered topisde and that we have a small pool of manpower left over to work wiht


----------



## Scotley

*The Sanctum*

The room is chilly despite the rugs and candles. There is some mild magic coming from the candles and the block of ice is highly magical. The altar radiates magic in the way of most altars. Rolling up the fur rugs on the floor reveals only cold damp stone. Bey, the dark skinned outsider and druid, clutches a sprig of miseltoe and incants briefly as he enters the room. He shivers slightly and says, "This is not a good place. Much dark magic has been done here." Examining the ice block more closely you see a pair of the large hunting knives that seem to be a symbol to the northmen frozen to the surface. There is a door beyond the Altar. This one is again heavy wood,  locked, barred, and almost certainly magically trapped. An involuntary shiver runs through you. The lizard and toad men are clearly apprehensive and uncomforatable with the cold. Lord Tanis looks as if he is considering taking his hammer to the altar. 

OOC: Yes, you should still have a handful of the marines and sailors left after Willum, Nicolas and the other wounded are taken out.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The altar*

"This is most alarming indeed, foul craft apears to have been afoot" Turning to the druid Michael will ask "Does the ice block appear to be evil in it's magic" Michael will then run thru possible plans of actions and the say to the group "I do not think we leave this behind intact do you gentlment.....I propose we light candles of our own to give us light then extingish those currently burning.....we may be able to remove the block of ice for further examination........as to the altar....i do have some holy water we could place upon it in the hopes of counteracting it for a bit or we could just break it..does anyone have any idea who it may be dedicated to?"


----------



## Scotley

*The Sanctum*

Bey shakes his head. "Such terrible imbalance," he mutters. "The altar reeks of evil. I feel a dark malevolence within it hungry for our blood. I believe it might be the source of all this undead we have been fighting. I would say that it should be destroyed too. I can't say who the altar is dedicated too, but given the presence of the block I think it is safe to assume that some dark demon is the patron." 

Lord Tanis chimes in, "I like not the smell of this thing. Such dark work should be destoryed." 

OOC: The block is very large. Perhaps 9' by 4' and some 4' high. It is solid and weighs more than a ton. 

OOC: Listen checks please.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+4-> [9,4] = (13) MIchael
1d20+2-> [14,2] = (16) Grond

"Then let us be about it then gentlemen" Michael will walk up to the block of ice and remove the two knives with a gloved hand....once removed he will summon  a blast of sonic energy and direct it at the block of ice.  1d20+9-> [11,9] = (20) 6+1-> [1,2,1,6,1,5,1] = (17) deliveing 17 points worth of damage to the ice crystals within.


----------



## Scotley

Michael steps up and finds that the daggers are fixed to the ice somehow. The bond is stronger than just freezing.


----------



## J. Alexander

After delivering his blow to the ice block...Michael will step back and pause..."These hunting knives appear to be intergal to the block of ice...most interesting"...he will then attempt a dispel magic in the hopes of weaken the hold of the daggers.....

1d20+3-> [17,3] = (20)


----------



## Scotley

*The Evil Ice Block*

Michael finds a satisfactory amount of ice chunks are blown from the block with his blast. His attempt at dispelling does seem to weaking the magic and with some effort he is able to pry away the knives. They are unnaturally cold to the touch and Bey confirms that they are quite evil. Neither Lawful nor Chaotic, but very evil. As you are examining the daggers, Grond suddenly looks up and turns toward the locked and barred door behind the altar. He moves closer and looks at it curiously. "Did anyone hear a scream?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Scream*

Rasing his head at that Michael will quickly wrap the knives in slik and place them inside a leather bag......"Behind the door?" he asks with a questioning are..."I guess not time to lose"

Summoning another sonic blast Michael will say "Step Back Gentlemen but be ready" and unleaeh it at the door..hitting it with at solid 26 and doing 25 points of damage to it.

1d20+9,6d6+1-> ([17, 9], [2, 5, 4, 3, 6, 4, 1])


----------



## Scotley

*The inner Sanctum*

The door virtually explodes under the impact of Michael's blast revealing a glowing magical rune in the air where the door was. Looking upon this rune causes a wave of intense pain to wash over you. 

OOC: Fortitude saves for all, just roll 6 at +4 for your troops. I'll roll for Bey and Lord Tanis. 

Beyond the door is a spacious round room. 7 thrones of ice line the walls around a central fire pit in which odd cold black flames dance. Each of the thrones is inhabitted by undead. They are old wizened, yet noble looking figures. They give off an air of great age and power. Before them is a man in the furs of the north prostrate before them. The central figure speaks in a raspy voice ignoring your presence, "You have failed us in your mission. The failure to bring a significant number of the southern men of power, wealth and nobility under the sway of the vacrals leaves our timetable in disarray. The counsel has passed sentence. We can only hope that your brother is more worthy of our trust." As he speaks his voices rises in volume until his final words scretch forth like talons on slate. "The flames of Tyrroth take you." He extends a bony finger at the dark flames and the leap forth to consume the prostrate man. As the flames rise the figures about the room begin to laugh. The flesh seems to turn blue and then shiney with ice as it cracks off of him almost like snow. His bones lay in a pile of ice crystals. Suddenly the room goes dim and only a single red candle burns in the center of a tiny round room perhaps 10 across. All that remains within are the candle and the bones covered in ice crystals in the center of a pentagram. Yet the unholy laughter echos a moment longer. The strange frozen throne room must have been some sort of projection.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Sanctum*

1d20+2-> [1,2] = (3)
1d20+8-> [20,8] = (28)
1d20+4-> [17,4] = (21)
Michael, Grond, Crew

OCC:Guess Michael will be in some pain


----------



## Scotley

*The Inner Sanctum*

OOC: Bey Fortitude (1d20+7=26) 
Tanis Fortitude (1d20+11=23) 
The other 5 Marines or Sailors Fortitude (1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=11) 
The ogre Fortitude (1d20+8=21) 

Michael feels horrible pain that does not fade even after a few minutes of rest. Tanis and Bey set about destroying the candles, pentagram, altar and ice block.

OOC: This one required a 19 so several crewmen go down as well. Each creature within the radius of a symbol of pain instead suffers wracking pains that impose a -4 penalty on attack rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Its gonna last an hour. It might be time to pack up and go home?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Sanctum*

Staggering from the symbol, Michael is visable effected...."Ah this does it for mee gentlemen..i fear i am combat ineffective"...Gahering his strength, Michael will instruct that the room be searched throughly and will have one of the guys bag up the ice crystals.....once this is done he will ask the rest if they are ready to depart...and on the way out pick up the rugs and other usuefly perhaps valuable items as the make their way to the service lifts.


----------



## Scotley

*The Departure*

Michael makes his way out in a daze. As the ice crystals begin to melt they become highly acidic resulting in some burns to the men attempting to carry them out. It then turns to a gas and seem to flow away in a vaguely man like shape. People have been exiting in greater haste and the place is starting to clear out. Many things of value are being carried off by those leaving. Michael is soon back aboard the Retribution where NacLosin's healing touch eases some of the suffering, but the effects of the symbol do not fade completely for an hour. By that time Michael falls into an exhasted sleep filled with dark dreams. He awakens felling sore and more than a little hung over around 10:30 am. having slept almost 8 hours.  

OOC: Michael has recovered some 4 wisdom points and all his hit points by morning. For his little adventure at the Masque Michael has earned some 9,520 exp.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Morning After....*

occ;  Scott Can i have a date please


Awakening on the morning, battered but feeling somewhat refreshed, Michael will quickly clean himself up and put on fresh clothes.  Michael will then call an officers meeting for lunch and will ask Grumbar to prepare something pleaseant and nice..... He will the ask Guiessippe to take a small party and check and see what rumors are on the street given specific instructions that he is not to actively engage but rather just listen to what is being said. Michael will then go to the quarter deck to get some fresh air and sunshine in the hopes that it will help speed his recovery....on his way he will check in on Nicholas/Ambar and see if he is okay....then Grond then the wounded crew memebers and ogiers.......


----------



## J. Alexander

*Treasure/Information Recap*

Final words of our ultimate foes?
You have failed us in your mission. The failure to bring a significant number of the southern men of power, wealth and nobility under the sway of the vacrals leaves our timetable in disarray. The counsel has passed sentence. We can only hope that your brother is more worthy of our trust." As he speaks his voices rises in volume until his final words scretch forth like talons on slate. "The flames of Tyrroth take you."  

Treasure

Two Large Northern Hunting Knives (Magical)
Polar Bear Rugs (How Many)
A heavy silver tray is laid out with a matching magical miniature tea pot (just big enought to fill the cups twice).
Two little hand painted porceline tea cups and saucers
A small but expensive looking crystal bud vase holding a pair of magical white roses
A fine rosewood and walnut humidor just big enough to hold the half dozen cigars--which it does 
A platinum set of rests, cutter, ashtray and magical lighter. 
6bottles Talamaca Gold (Special Reserve)
Ice Opal (10k +) very rare
9,000 in cash from forged letters

New Recurits
Willum
6 ogiers 

Lose Strings

The drunken sea captain sent back to the ship with the two girls
The goods removed before the intial encounter in the forbidden room sent back with two ogiers...
The three halflings luck gambling on Michaels coin.

Looks like a level for all my guys.......


----------



## Scotley

OOC: 8th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First   You'll love this. Only about 48 hours game time have passed since July of 2005 in real time.  :\ 

Remember that the Nicolas and Grond only get half your exp., which should still result in a level and one for Michael with some room to spare I suspect. Making him what 8th?

Okay, lets make it 12 Polar bear rugs. 
In addition the Ogres managed to cart out a fine set of copper bottom cook ware and utinsiles. (A back up set still in the packing boxes. The brand name is a dwarvish one, Goldstone, and the picture stamped on the box is a large gold nugget. The Ogres likely thought it was something other than cookware.)
3 large country hams (you suspect their were 4, but one became a snack on the way up, feeding 6 ogres--I thought it was only 4--is going to put a dint in the budget, I plan to model their expenses on what it costs to feed Mickey.   )
4 cheese wheels. (2 sharp cheedar, one finely veined blue, and one smoked gouda)
A case of pretty good claret from the wheelands.
A large box of assorted stuff they just grabbed on their way through the kitchen--A nice gameboard with onyx pieces, Hand carved oak and brass pepper and salt mills, small bags of dried herbs and mushrooms, a gallon crock of good olive oil, vials of vanilla extract and clove oil, two small bottles of aged vinegar, 3 wooden boxes of sea salt from different parts of the empire and a brass wine cork puller made to be mounted to a counter or cask(bits of wood still cling where it was ripped loose by the ogre). 

Add to your list of loose strings 
Vitorio (I think that was the gentleman's name that you talked into leaving early). You are to meet him at 6 for cigars and sunset as well as to swap a couple of boxes. 
Giralldi the half-orc pirate government offical is due at 3 with your trade goods.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Loose Ends*

Yes Michael will now be an 8th level warlock    YEAH YEAH YEAH.......and getting two attacks and the ability to switch his invocations around and defiently pick up chain and maybe cone adpations...........Actually they all get an a sliding percentage of his xp...by dividing their level by Michaels....... Grond was effectif 6 so it was divided by Michaels effective 8 giving him a total of 75 percent of the xp earned by Michael..page 48 i think of the dmg....

LOL Imaginve that the ogiers picking up food when i gave very specfic instructions to pick up cases of wine and bottle spirits lol oh well......i am assuming then that they did not utlize the hand carts etc......

As for the ogier count....2 original Fraxin and Benjai. 2 at the door to the forbidden room and 2 on the floor fight +6 new recruits ....

As for as Vittori Latazzia....not a lose end lol i have a vist with him .......

OCC: YES I HAVE BEEN LURKING FOR YOUR POST ALL DAY


----------



## Scotley

One more loose string, you were to meet a lady at lunch either today or tomorrow, one of the fairy clad ladies that was manning the ledger of guests.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Lunch with the Lady*

I bleive it was tomorrow and we were to meet at the resturant Michael had meet the author at earlier...... yes she was the lady at the legdger...and she does have Michaels Name if she needed to find him


----------



## Scotley

The ogres did as instructed, they got a case of wine and several bottles, they just didn't realize some were olive oil or vinegar. Given the smell of them this morning they likely had some drink with their ham and cheese last night. 

OOC: Sorry I had a busy day. I will get a response to your first post out in a moment.


----------



## Scotley

NacLosin is waiting when you come out of your cabin and accompanies you as you visit her patients. "You completely disregarded my insistance that you try to stay out of fights. As I feared the costume Fa'Duatha and I worked so hard on was a complete loss." Michael checks in on Nicolas and finds him in fair shape. The loss of Wisdom has left him somewhat childlike, but NacLosin says it should return with a few days rest. A few of the men took wounds, and one suffered the pain symbol along with you, but they are largely recovered this morning after NacLosin's work. Willum is more significantly wounded. NacLosin makes a point of talking with you about him. "I patched him up a bit, but when I examined his head for wounds I got a good look at his ears and teeth. I don't think he is all together human. I'm curious of his parentage and would bet my right arm he's got a quarter elf blood if not a half. A dangerous thing to have on board. I had him put in my cabin on the pretense that he's badly wounded--not a complete falsehood I might add. How did you pick him up?"

OOC: Did you see that little twist coming?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The problem with the Ogres was that they filled one hand cart with cookware thinking it was gold.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letters*

As Michael waits for lunch with his officers he will take pen and hand and write letters to several individuals....they are as follows

8th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First 
Mermaids Rest
On Board the Retribution
Dear Captain Marin,

As of this morning, the Masque of the Grotto, was revealed to be a plot to entrap the power brokers of the southern lands be they merchant princes, nobles or sea captains. By foul magic, the northerns were entraping guest with both drug and magic and overwhelimg their minds. The most common creatrue that was discover and one that i have never heard tell of was a singing undead (possible called a Vacaral) whoes touch drained their victum of wisdom. I witnessed numerous dead at the hands of these creatrues and was able to free several indiviudals from their grasp once their plot was unmasked.

Information develope places the blame at the feet of two brothers from the North. One of these brothers is now dead having been slain by his masters for the failure of their plot while the other brother remains at large. I do not know their names at this time but will attempt to find out and will forward the information once it is discoverd.

Deep in the forbidden rooms of the masgue, an evil altar was discoverd upon which foul and unclean magics had been worked. The altar and it's attending block of ice were desttroyed. Additionaly numerous foul singing beasts were killed and perhaps their power and numbers severly lessened. A most unsual reference was made. The word "Torroth" came up in connection with the death of the brother and i will begin to search for references of it soon.

It is with heavy heart though that I must report that no sign of your son was found at the masque. He may still be at large here at Mermaid's Rest and I will try to further information developed based upon that belife. Consider it a blessing that he was not found at the masque as he may have well been a victum to the foul craft practiced upon that altar.

On a happier note, I wish you to know, that it is thru your commissioning of myself and my party, that the lives of numerous innocents were saved last night. As mentioned earlier, several people were rescued from the foul clutches of the undead and I was able at several points to rally the patrons into fighting back against the undead and was able to warn many others of the danger and help the escape. 

While at the masque, I did observe both Mssers. Rook, Radoon and your niece attending. Master Rook was helpful in assissiting me in rallying the quests at one point in the theater but I can not say as to the actions master Raddon or your niece performed as they left the area and shut a door. Of Captain Morwyn there was no sign.

As more information becomes available i will pass it along to you. I hope this letter finds you well and that your spirit is made happy in knowing that the reveng of Honager Marin  is just now starting to be felt by those who have wished him and his ill.

Your obdient servant

Michael Storm.


8th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First 
Mermaids Rest
On Board the Retribution


Turgolan Bey

Dear Sir,

Your help last night was greatly appreciated and I stand in your debit. Should you have time before you depart from Mermaids Rest I should be delighted to have you as a guest aboard my ship for either lunch or dinner.

Respectfully
M. Storm


8th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First 
Mermaids Rest
On Board the Retribution

Vittrio Latzarri
Mermaid's Rest
On board the Donna e Ciesa

Dear Mr. Latzarri,

Due to the events of last night, I ask you to receive me tomorrow afternoon rather than today as we had orginally scheduled. 

Respectfully,

M. Storm


8th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First 
Mermaids Rest
On Board the Retribution


Lord Tanis Argois
Mermaid's Rest

My Lord Argois

It is with deep appreciation of your assistance last night that I would like to invite you to dinner or luncheon. Given the events of last night, I fully realize that it may not be possible, but  should it be, then i would be once again in your debit.

Respectfully

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Visit's*

"I know priestess, I will have to make amends to both you and your acoylote for the destruction of your hard work. Had I been able to avoid the fights and conflicts I would have..but to much was discovered and to may at risk for me to stay my hand" Michael will then move on and address each of the wounded, thanking them for their efforts. When the priestess address the problem with Willum Michael will say "That is indeed most suprising and it is something to be alarmed about. But as he saved many a good soul last night with his song and has yet to play us false I will give to him the benefit i give to everyone aboard the "Retribution" and will accept him for who is is rather than for what he may or may not be"

occ: kinda of a little suscipsion but no not really...it is a suprise and i did not see it coming...

OCC: Gotta love ogiers


----------



## Scotley

*The day after*

Guiessippe soon returns. The talk on the 'streets' of Mermaid's Rest is basically of two different parties. Most of the locals at the 'Rest attended the drinking, dancing and wenching that took place on the well lit boat. Their stories are of a night of excess, but little to spark the imagination. A few of the staff from the actual Masque have wandered among the locals and spread wild stories--fires and explosions, people carried off by a raid of slavers, other were perhaps too intoxicated by the end to realize that good order had even broken down, only a few tell of undead hoards and dark plots, he did hear one reference to the bold darkly handsome rake rallying the patrons to fight against the evil hosts.


----------



## Scotley

*Discussing Willum*

"Given your behavior toward my own people I expected nothing less," NacLosin repiles. "However, I thought it best to warn you that if his nature were to become common knowledge it could cast a shadow on you and everyone on this boat."


----------



## J. Alexander

Michael will thank Guiseppe and hand him them letters and ask him to deliver them to the individuals they are addressed to......Bey, Argois and Latazzi. Michael will also ask him to pick up several barrels of high quality ale and ask that they be sent to the ship.


----------



## J. Alexander

*About Willum*

"I am sorry to have snaped at you Priestess, I am tired and much troubled by recent events which i shall discuss with you later this afternoon when we have more privacy...suffice it to say I am very curious....Michael will drop his voice to a low whisper...about anything you can tell me about "Flames of Tarroth:.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Rook*

Scott, send this to Rook when the time lines meet up...


8th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First 
Mermaids Rest
On Board the Retribution
11:00am

Master Rook

In respect to Captain Marin and his search for his son, the following information has been developed last night in reference to "The Masque of the Golden Grotto"

The Masque was organised by two brothers from the north, one or both may well be very high level necromaners/clerics or mages. One of the brothers was eliminated last night leaving one at large.

A foul evil altar was discovered with an attending block of ice which was hightly magical. It appears as if great and evil magics were worked upon them.

The intent of the Masque was to harm/capture/enslave as many of the powerful nobles, merchant princes, sea captains as possible.

It is most likely that the missing residents of Mermaid's Rest were sacraficed on the altar discoverd and transformed into the evil creatrues we battled last night. The creatures may be called "Vacral's" but this can not be confirmed. It is known that their song is addictive and that their touch drains a victum of wisdom.

A reference was made to "Tarroth" which may bear looking into.

Should you happen to have stumbled across 4 or 5 pearl earrings with tiny symbols upon them, I would be greatley interested in purchasing them. They are a communication device to which i have the master link haveing gotten it from the Shaugin some time ago.

Respectfully

M. Storm


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "I am sorry to have snaped at you Priestess, I am tired and much troubled by recent events which i shall discuss with you later this afternoon when we have more privacy...suffice it to say I am very curious....Michael will drop his voice to a low whisper...about anything you can tell me about "Flames of Tarroth:.




"Hmm, I can't say that it rings a bell. I will consider it and let you know if anything comes to mind."  

OOC: It is Tyrroth by the way.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: My internet connection continues to be flakey at home. It was out for a few days and then today when I was going to get it fixed it is working fine. I don't know if I'll have another chance to post until Monday.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Luncheon*

"Thank You Madame, It is deeply appreciated." Michael will then busy himself with briefly checking out the ship, and writing his letters. As an afterthought almost, Michael will go to his cabin and take the hunting knives from last night and while still wrapped in silk place them in his lead lined strongbox as a precaution. He will then busy himself in idle non taxing tasks until his guest arrive.

Once they arrive, Michale will invite them in and serve them a  nicely chilled white wine and lite foods pending the arrival of Grumbar's lunch. "Please Ladies and Gentlemn if we may forgo our usual custom of discussing matters after we eat and make this a working lunch i would appreciate it. I fear there is much to tell and ever second we can take advantage of may serve us well in the next few days" Assuming all are in agreement,and they should be. Michael will go around the table and hear each report before giving them his tale. After he finishes he states "I trust you are all aware of how explosive this information could be so I ask that you refrain from speaking of it except to each other...."Any thoughts or comments, Ladies and Gentlemen"


----------



## Scotley

*Officers' Call*

A rich dark seafood chowder, fresh bread with herb butter and a simple salad of greens coated in a garlicy dressing rich with anchovie paste are served. Guiseppi has already given his information from the streets, but repeats it for the others. Mangram reports that the ship is secure and all hands are able and ready for duty. Chandar reports that his men suffered some causualties, but that thanks to NacLosin all are recovering well and he is at near full strength. Grond reports on what he saw during the evening. Imaprell reports that a small box of books and some orders for cigars arrived in the late morning. NacLosin reports that no one has suffered such serious wounds that they will not recover though she still has concerns about Willum and will be watching him closely.


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Call continued*

Eyes widen as Grond and Chandar tell their tales. As Michael begins to talk of the strange things he has seen they seem to pale. Finally, Mangram's spoon drops on the floor at the mention of the flames of Tyrroth.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Luncheon*

"Mr. Mangrum do you perhaps have any frame of reference on the "Flames of Tyrroth" for us?" Michael will ask....

Sometime during the luncheon, Michael will inquire as to the type of orders of cigars and who they are from...as well as the books..

OCC: I remember the advertising of the cigars but it has bee so long i have no frame of reference for the books. Glad to see you internet is alive.


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Call*

OOC: One of your first contacts at the Rest was with a writer. He writes fiction loosely based on the exploits of the locals under various pen names. None of the books is by the same author, but the style suggests they were in fact all written by the same man. You also asked him to see if he could find buyers for some of your cigars, which he seems to have done. FYI, you ate at 'The Captain's Table' aboard the 'Black Lace Glove', which was once a luxury liner and now the finest inn at Mermaid's Rest. 

Mangram composes himself. "Well, I haven't heard that name in many a year. Twas, but a tale to tame an unrully child my mother told. Tyrroth was one of the four great daemons, 'Tyrroth of the icy north with his dark flames that give no heat. He'll take you away and slay you, yet you'll walk among the living.' Some would call them Yugoloths. Either way, it might not be more than a child's tale, but this suggests otherwise."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Luncheon*

Somewhat stunned at this confirmation Michael will pause..."I fear you are right, I do fear you are right...to much of what we saw fits this old mother's tale. Thank you Lt. Mangrum...we now have a frame of reference to research. We will need to keep our wits about us for sure if we are dealing with such as this"  Taking a sip of wine and relaxing..Michael will continue..."We have enough bleakness to fight for sure but this should bring a little cheer into our lives"...Michael will then open his pouch and pour the 9000 gold pieces onto the table..."This was what we were able to acquire last night gentlemen plus a few odd and ends to help us trade" Then in an offhand gesture he will say "And we won this little trinket at a throwing game" and will proceed to place the large ice opal ontop of the gold coins. "I guess the Masque will not be considered a total waste".


OCC:Thanks i found the reference now........sorry overlooked it earlier....there is also a meeting with the server Bertriand  either tonight or tomorrow around 10pm.


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Call*

The officers are obviously delighted by the evening's sucess. Several of them pick up the gem, but Mangram is the first to ask, "Ice Opal is it? I've heard of them, but I've never seen one."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Luncheon*

"So I have been lead to belive sir, but we will not really know until we can have it properly appraised"....."If there is nothing else then, I suggest we get on with the preparation of loading our goods acquired from Giraldi. Please be careful and inspect the items most carfully and do not allow his men the run of the ship. I would prefer that they just stack the cargo on the deck and our men move it below."

If there is nothing else, then Michael will dismiss the meeting.

After the meeting, Michael will review the offers for the purchase of cigars.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Nicholas and Guiessippi and others...*

Scott,

I am updating the character sheets etc for all the guys and will forward a copy soon. In looking over the sheets, Nicholas now qualifes to be  a spymaster prestiage class, but I am thinking about holding out till he is a 7th level rouge before he makes the switch....I dont know if i should wait or what....care to give me your gut impression....a reason i am thinking about making later is the fact that the trip to icewatch will take about 6 months or so round trip if i am not mistaken. If Michael set's Nicholas free during this time with funds he can build his network of agents across a good portion of the empire, that is the major ports etc, in time for the return of Michale and Grond from the north. I think this will be a very indepth conversation bewteen the three of them.......further if Nicholas is detacehd he is free to research topic/names that Michael and Grond stumble across and transmit the information back via the duplicate log books or the pear earring....

In reference to Guiesspiee who is just 16years old..I am thinking of having him take the prestiage class of Legendary Captain in the Stormwrack book....given his age it would fit in and it does tie in to Michael long term goal of appointing him Captain of the Retribution when the new ship is ready. Given your world lol I would love Michael to take the title but dont see where that is possible, not without truly sacrafiing combat and other potiential. As a legendary Captain, Guiesspiee would begin to attract his own chohorts and followers based on the Retribution, freeing the existing crew to follow Michael onto the new ship......

Also with both Lt. Mangrun and Imparell, Michael is really considering purchasing the two hulls offered by Giraldi and having the refitted. This would give both mamgruma nd Imparell as ship to carry on interisland trade in and around Tergere which will be the base of Storm and Company.


----------



## Scotley

Michael reviews the orders for Cigars. One is a small order for 6 longtails, while the other if for two boxes, one of longtail and one of the supremes. Of more interest is the third letter again asking for a box of each, but also wanting to meet about a possible deal of greater benefit. A request to meet Mr. DeValee for lunch at the Captain't Table either tomorrow or the next day is made.


----------



## Scotley

*Ooc*

I think it would be wise to start your network with Nicolas as spymaster as soon as possible. It really fits better with your long term goals than another level of Rogue.

 I'm not familiar with the Legendary Captain, but will look it over. After the voyage to Icewatch, both Imparel and Mangram should be well versed in the skills needed to be Captains, assuming they survive...

Buying the hulls really serves two purposes, it not only gives you the fleet building you want, but also gives your facilities some long term work to help them build skills.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Post Luch*

Michael will spend his time after lunch dealing with the orders and just resting, waiting for Girardi to show with the cargo.....during this time he will pen the following response.

Order 1

8th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First 
Mermaids Rest
On Board the Retribution

Dear Sir 

Your order has been receive and has been carfully considerd. While we do not normally sell partial boxes, I am pleased say we have accepted your order for 6 of the Lizard Longtails. They may be picked up anyday bewteen the hours of 8am and 5pm. Simply ask for Mr. Cardossa and he will complete the transaction. The cost of your purchase is 18gold pieces.

Respectfully.

M. Storm


Order 2

8th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First 
Mermaids Rest
On Board the Retribution
Dear Sir 

We are in recepit of your order and wish to inform you that it has been accepted. Your order may be picked up bewteen the hours of 8am and 5pm. The total invoice due at that time is in the amount of 8,035 gold pieces (8000 gp grand supremo select, 35gp Grand Supremo)

Respectfully
M. Strom

Order 3
8th day of Sun's Time in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First 
Mermaids Rest
On Board the Retribution

Dear Sir 

We are in receipt of your order and wisht ot inform you that it has been accepted. Your order may be picked up bewteen the hours of 8am and 5pm. The total invoice due at that time is in the amount of 8,035 gold pieces.

Referencing your request for a luncheon either tomorrow or the day after, it is with great pleasure that I can inform you that such a luncheon can occur  on the 10th day of Sun's Time at the venue you suggested. Please let me know if this is acceptable.

Respectfully,

M. Storm


Michael will then talk with Grond and tell him of the order. "We may well be in luck old friend, if these last two sales do go thru the we are truly again liquid with options avaialbe to us. Things have gone pretty well to this point, but I confess I am truly frustated over the lack of any concert information. To date we have only been successful due to luck and sheer bravado and that can not last long."....Michael continues..."We have had one great development and that is the ogiers.....do you think you can train them into being an effective anti-boarding party?...We will have to arm them better, perhaps with great hammers and spears unless you wish them to follow you and train with the Great Axe...I wonder if it would be possible to recruit a few more given the turmoil now in the rest....it is a thought you know?"

Michael will then ask Fraxin and Benjai to come to the cabin where he will ask them if they think they may be able to recruit 6 or so more of their buddies...."This would allow me to promote Fraxin to the office of 2nd Lieutian and you Benjai to the office of Seargent?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Nicholas-Joe- Others*

I agree, thanks to his being a changling, becoming a spy master came very quickly And honestly it does help me in that i dont have to run three npc's at the same time but rather can address those issue and problems with Nicholas as they arise....so Nicholas will become and effective spymaster the day he gets well..he may or may not ship out with us depending on the time frame but before he leaves he is going to prepare several types of poision for use to use ...that is what he was designed for with all the alchemcial and craft poison stuff.......I am thinking about several paste types for paralzing, for sleep, and for loss of dexterity....as well as two types tha may be efffective against water born creatrues...note i do not wish any death type posions.

Yes the hulls serve many purposes....the first one the 95foot craft can be used of traditional trade. The second hulk i think given it's boxy design could be earily reconfigured as a container ship allowing for quick loading and unloading of bulk cargo's. This configuration would also serve in that in construcint his eventual compound...Michael is going to need a lot of raw dressed stone....this is an ideal ship to trasport it fromt he quaries on Axioplois.


----------



## Scotley

Your letters are posted and late in the afternoon you get a response confirming lunch on the 10th. 

Chandar agrees that the ogres are a nice addition, but has concerns about housing another 6. We'll have to find space for them and their gear as well as extra food. Grumbar has already been complaining that he's got to completely re-evaluate provisioning to account for these fellows. They are a simple sort and the great clubs are a good fit for them. A more powerful weapon will require training, but I think we are up to the task if you so choose. They should make a nice deterent to boarders as you say. Perhaps when we reach dwarven isles we can find some heavier armor and weapons in their size.


----------



## Scotley

*Avon Calling...*

A few minutes before three Michael is informed that a suspicious looking floatilla of utility boats is approaching. Three flat wide skiffs loaded with cargo under canvas are pulled by long boats with 10 men each under oars down the channel in the direction of the Retribution. A broad half orc in a handsomely made Captain's uniform of red and gold rides standing in the front boat.


----------



## J. Alexander

*New Cargo*

"Ahhh this must be our new cargo. Captain Chanlde Kindly have the marin's musterd and posted at all stairwells and doors leading to the ship from the hold. Mr. Grond, kindly muster our new recuirts assembly them on the main deck just beneath the quarter deck...we shall see how intimidating they can be.....Mr. Mangrum please have cranes riged to lift the cargo on board please sir. Lieutian Guisseepe, please have a party ready to open and inspect each box as it comes aboard. None are to be placed in the hold without being opened and througly inspected."

Then turning to speak to Captain Chadar again Michael says...."Captain while it may be a temporary inconviece, I dare say that once put ashore at our dock and housed they would help convice individuals to leave our employee and workers alone on Terger. Mr. Loasin needs help and security as well as we do"

When the small flotiall get's in range Michael will step to the quarterdeck railing and say "May i help you sir"


----------



## Scotley

*Delivery*

Your men move quickly and perhaps with good reason. The men in the boats appear to be questionable lot that would like as not rob their mothers. As the boats pull alongside, Michael recognizes Giraldii as the half-orc Captain. "Indeed Captain you can offer me some refreshment on this hot day."  He gestures to the boats behind him. "What would you have the lads send up first?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Cargo*

"I do belive i can avail you of some summer beer or perhaps some ole fashion lemonaide should you be of mind Captain Giraldi....Tis best to send the arms aboard first then we will move to the spirits and save the bulk household items for last if that is accectable to you.

Mr. Mangrum here will see to the unloading of your boats and the storage of the cargo once Mr. Cardossa has had a chance to inspect it if that is agreeable to you"


----------



## Scotley

*The delivery*

With a nod your men set to work. The fellows below are all to happy to relax in their boats and let your people do the heavy lifting. Soon the first crate of weapons is on the deck. Giraldii opens it personally and pulls out a couple seemingly at random. The swords are plain and in cheap scabbards, but servicable weapons and sharp. Guiseppi pulls a couple more just to be sure all are of equal quality and gives a nod to Michael. Giraldii comments,  "Nothing fancy, but these will slay your foe well enough."  He passes over a blade for inspection. "I'll be havin' some of the summer beer if you don't mind. Lemon's are not to my taste."  A box of smaller blades is up next and proves comperable.


----------



## J. Alexander

*New Cargo*

"I have found Captain, that when in true need, a person is happy with any weapon he can lay his hand on" Michael says. "Yes lets get out of this afternoon heat and refresh ourselves"
Michael will then lead the way back to his cabin and ask Grumbar to send in some summer beer and a few nibbles. As they await the arrival of the nibbles, Michael will make polite conversation about general topics. Once they arrive, he wiill take a few drinks and eat a little waiting till Giradli has refreshed himself then turn the conversation to the two hulls."I have been thinking about the two hulls you told me about, do you have a price for them as a set or must they be negioated individually.....from what i recall the 95 foor schooner is in probate and they may want to sell quickly, do you think 8000 would be sufficent and as to the burend out barge as it needs extensive repairs etc why dont we say 3000gp. That would leave 1000gp payable to you as your brokerage comission. That is assuming they would pass inspection and seaworthiness checks.


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

"Well sir I doubt very seriously that we can get the Donnatella for 8,000 gp. You'll be lucky to get it for 10 even with my help. She may need work, but she's a big ship. If you broke her down and sold her for scrape she'd be worth 8. As for the barge, Jadavan is thinking of relocating away from the 'Rest and you might get it for 3,000 gp. Neither boat would pass inspection as is. You did ask for hulls or hulks, not vessels. Both need work, indeed the barge has no upper works, but both will float at least."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Giraldi*

Pausing to think a little, Michael will simply strecth forth his hand and say "It is agreed then, 10 and 3 for the both of them". Assuming Giradli has no other buisness or observations, Michael will pass the time in quite/polite conversation with the man


----------



## Scotley

*The meeting interrupted.*

Grumbar taps politely, "A word Captain?"  Assuming you accompany him to the corridor, "Mr. Cardossa has a concern about some of the armor sir. The cork and canvas is in pretty poor shape. Some mildew and rot. Most of the other stuff is at least fair quality, but he thought you should know."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Cargo*

Lisening to Grumbar, Michael will thank him. "Shall we go see what this is all about,,,I am sure it is just problems associated with it's storage" Michael will then get up and with Giraldi go see about the armour.


----------



## Scotley

*The Inspection*

Arriving on deck you find a pile of armor stewn out. The cork and canvas is old and has some rot and mildew in the lower suits in the crate. A quick conversation with Guiseppi reveals that the upper half of the box was okay, but the lower half seems to have gotten some water damage. There seems to be some damage to the bottom of the crate.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Cargo*

Turning to Giraldi, Michael will comment,"Just as i feared  damage from storing....had the air been allowed to get to it and dry it, it most likely would not have occured. Good job Mr. Cardossa, keep up the good work. Just place anything else that you want us to inspect to the side and we will go thru it all at one time please". Michael will then usher Giraldi back inside and await the final review and payment.

Does Giraldi have anything else to add?


----------



## Scotley

*The Transfer*

Giraldii looks at the armor and sighs, "I am sorry, it is difficult to get good help here. Take the Cork and Canvas at no cost. Use what you can and dump the rest over the side. I'll take the loss out of my dockmen's pay."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Cargo*

Michael will return as stated with Giraldi to the cabin and while away. Assuming nothing more occurs, they will spend it pleaseantly. If a response has not been received by then to his letter to vittorio, Michael will post another announching his vist at 6:00pm.

Until then he will try and stay out of trouble...

OCC: How many suits of canvas and cork were salvagalbe out of the 50.


----------



## Scotley

*The trade*

The rest of the loading is uneventlful. A couple of cracked bottles of wine and liquor are the extent of the further damaged goods. "I graciously took the loss on the armor, it would only be fair that you take the loss on the drink. It could have been damaged in hoisting it up," suggests Giraldii. Yous supect that Giraldii has been sucessful not only from his skill as a pirate, but also his willingness to squeeze every coin. Guiseppi reports that some 32 of the suits of armor should be suitable for use. Perhaps parts could be salavaged from a few others to make 3 or 4 more with a little cleaning and sewing. Once the goods are satisfactorily delivered Giraldii pulls out a folio. "Captain Storm, if you'd be interested I just recently aquired some additional goods that might lead to a mutually profitable exchange. Assuming you are pleased with our business relationship so far..." "If I may," he asks holding out the folio, which has some small stains that might be recently dried blood on it suggesting these goods may have been taken as recently as last night.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Cargo*

"It is agreed then, we shall exchange the losses and be even"..Michael will then perk up at his commetn "Why yes of course, I am always interested in cargo's..what do you have there good man"


----------



## Scotley

*The Trade*

Giraldii pulls out the papers with obvious excitement...

OOC: Oh darn, I really must be getting home. I'll have to pick this up tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander

*lol*

Well i can see lurking does no good after all , you always manage to post about 10 minutes after in finally quite lurking and sign off lol.....By the way did you hear of a novel invention it is called a HOME COMPUTER


----------



## Scotley

*Pause for Dramatic Moment*

OOC: Sorry no time for the home computer last night. At least my internet connection is working fine now that I don't need it. Meanwhile, it has been a day from hell at work. I will try to get back on track tomorrow. No time for a proper post today.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Pause*

OCC: Not a problem, i so understand,,,just that unfortuanly it has been a very slow week for me with lots of time for lurking online ........hope all is well and that work is not stressing you out to much......besides lol all of it gives me an excuse to tease ya a little


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Yeah, work was busy. Had to terminate a staff. Now my heat is out at home. I will get back in business some time today. Andrea's working, so maybe Flynn will be willing to let me post tonight if not today. This is a good excuse for you to open up the 4 lands and get another group going. ;-)


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

He glances at the first paper. There is a piece of chart paper attached with a broach like clip. "Yes, the Crystal Princess. The ship that lies on the bottom in an undisclosed location. Have you decided what you want to do about her. I may have another buyer for that information. If you want the map it will cost you 2500 gp. Or as agreed I'll sit on the information for 100 gp a month." He obviously has more items of interst in the folio.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Giraldi*

With a wirey smile Michael will say "The 2500, is your in regards to the Crystal Princess" Coninuing he says "And what other cargos may you have"

OCC: I just posted in the play by post section request for new players...feel free to visit and make any comments that may be helpful in clarifying the call or descrging to potiential players the concepts.


----------



## Scotley

*The Map*

Giraldii passes over the map. "A pleasure doing business with you sir."  He pulls out another sheet, apparently an inventory of some sort. "We had some ah recent aquisicians last night." He glances at the list. "Needless to say, this merchandise should be handled quietly." Surprisingly, the list he passes over is of magic items.


----------



## Scotley

*New Game!*

OOC: I checked out your post. Needless to say I'm interested. Unfortunately, you got it in the wrong thread. I sent you an email. Try the 'talking the talk' forum instead. I'll post once you put it there.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Giraldi*

Michael will look at the list to see if anything would be of interest and if there is anything he can afford.


----------



## Scotley

*The List*

At long last...

Ring of counterspelling		
Ring of Jumping			
Wand of Darkness		
Wand of Mirror Image		
Potion of reduce Person x2	
Potion of Darkvision		
Potion of undectable Alignment   
Potion of Water Walk		
Studded Leather of Silent Moves Halfling Size
Elixer of Hiding			
Elixer of Vision			
Horn of Fog			
Vest of Escape

"It seems a band of Rogues had intended to rob the Masque, but the ran afoul of pirates before they got here. This was their gear." He pulls another piece of paper with a sly grin. "The pirates plan to strip the ship of anything valuable and take what spare parts they can and let the rest sink. It is only a small single master, but I know where she lies if someone wanted to acquire it before they break it up..."  You begin to wonder if this fellow will keep finding pieces of paper in his folio until you have not a copper to your name.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Lists*

Taking the list of magic items,,,,,Michael will look at them carfully "I may be able yet to afford a one or two of these items. what is the price on the horn of fog, ring of counterspelling and the ring of jumping....mite as well give me price for the enitre list as well"

As he speaks of the other ship, Michael will simple say "Unless the ship is in port and i can take possesion of her almost immediatley, i do not think i will be interested"


----------



## Scotley

Ring of counterspelling		3500
Ring of Jumping			2000
Wand of Darkness		4200
Wand of Mirror Image		4500
Potion of reduce Person x2	250 each
Potion of Darkvision		300
Potion of undectable Alignment   300
Potion of Water Walk		750 each
Studded Leather of Silent Moves 3800 
	Halfling Size
Elixer of Hiding			250
Elixer of Vision			250
Horn of Fog			1500
Vest of Escape			4800


----------



## J. Alexander

*The List*

"May i get back to you on this list after i have some time to think about it}...Michale will continue.."Is the ship close"


----------



## Scotley

*A ship!*

"Oh indeed the ship is only about a day and a half away for this little racer of yours," he says tapping a bulkhead. "I imagine your girl here runs quite fast."


----------



## J. Alexander

*lists*

"And how much would this little piece of information cost me?"


----------



## Scotley

*The deal*

"Well that is the question isn't it? Its not my ship, and it don't belong to the people who have it now. The owners were thieves and might well have stolen it themselves and most likely they're feedin' the fishes about now." He taps a his fingers absently on the table. "Rosie will like as not have only a token force aboard her, and as I've said the ship doesn't really have an owner, so if I tell you where to find her that will make her yours."  He considers some more obviously trying to decide how much to say and finally just having out with it. "You see its like this, a competitor of mine, one Rosie Blackthorn happened on the merry band of rogues and them being better at thieven than sailin' she soon had their toys and their goods. Now as luck would have it, one of my special lads, a very talented fellow I can tell you, managed to take these things on the list off her ship as she came into the 'Rest with her none the wiser." He pauses for a refill of your beer. "Now technically, me and Rosie have an understanding and she and I don't pick from each others berry patch, but she left this box of trinkets sitting by an open window while she was talking about the raid and the ship. So my lad who was just alongside for a listen, well he gets it in his head to take the box." Another pause, clearly such honesty does not come easy for Giraldi. "Now I've got a delimma. I've got this box of goods, and if any of it gets seen around the 'Rest, Rosie's gonna start asking questions. Now we don't want to be feudin' me an Rosie, 'cause that's just bad for business you see?" Another long pause as he drinks and considers. "So I'm thinking that if I can make this little box disappear and then the boat goes away too, Rosie she'll think maybe there was more to those Rogues that she realized. That maybe one of them was hiding on her ship somehow and took the magic and made his way back to the boat and just sailed on home. Me and my lads, well, we got no ship, we got no pretty magic baubles and if we're drinkin' better booze this month well, the Masque was profittable for lots of fellows in the 'Rest." He makes an open handed gesture. "You see my situation. Now I'm thinking that if Captain Stormwarden solves my little problem and gets himself a profitable cargo of magic items and pretty little boat in the deal, then next time his speedy ship makes port here, then he's gonna be eager to see his buddy Captain Giraldii." Another sip of beer, but not so much of a pause now that the the story is out. "So its like this unless all those pretty magic baubles go away, there's not much point in me getting rid of that little boat. If you'll buy all those things in the box for the price I've given, I'll throw in the map for" you think he was gonna say 'free', but his tongue balked at the unatural word and it came out as "fifty gold." He ends with a pronounced sigh and a heafty swallow of beer.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Wow, I really made of for lost time with that one. My fingers are getting tired.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Deal*

"I like your thinking and can not fault it Mr. Giraldi...since we are being honest and laying our cards on the table..after the purchase of the two hull, the cargo, the location of the crystal princess and my other expeeses...i have less than 8,000gold left in cash unless i can sell a few more boxes of cigars and some of my cargo of foodstuffs.....so i can not pay you the full amount for the box of goodies you have....i can give you some cash and a draft on a bank to cover another 5,000 or so and a note payble in lets say 12 months at Cambry for the balance...after all i am trusting you already a great deal in regards to the hulks the locaton of the crystal princess and this new ship when anyone could be a well laid trap..which in honesty is what i have been expecting and preparing for...I do truly hope that that is not the case....I told you earlier when we first meet, I am seeking a long term profitable,discreet relationship that is benefical to us all.....you acquire your cargos and a ship of my company pays the rest a little visit, the inconvient cargos disappear,,you have cash and or funds placed on depoist in secret accounts...none the wiser....the true question is do we trust one another or do we simple remain on again off again partners in deals....?"Michael will look at the man and take a sip of wine.


----------



## Scotley

*Deal with the devil.*

Giraldii matches your gaze for a long while in silence. "Indeed it is a complex situation we find ourselves in. Two fellows with little reason to trust each other beyond our own greed." He takes another sip of beer. "But we are both captains. I've told you I don't want trouble with Rosie and that we have an agreement. My lad was over anxious and took the goods. Had I been there to have a say they would have stayed where they were. I'd not have crossed her, but as I said he's a good lad and he thought he was doing right. He'll be punished, but not so much that he won't continue to serve well and willingly. I could return the goods and we'd be all square, but I fear she'd demand the lad's life for it. I'm loth to give it. I tell you this to say that there is honor here among this lot of pirates, cutthroaths and thieves. My crew and I signed an agreement. A letter of incorporation you might say. To do right by each other and follow the rules we've set. We keep to it like our very souls and lives depended on it. And maybe they do." He taps a blank sheet from his folio. "Now I've got a paper here. I say we write up a little deal and sign it. Being independent fellows, we'll not put too many limits on it. We'll deal fair with each other, pay our debts as we may incur to each other and go out of our way not to cross each other. Now, I'll take your note and the paper from Cambre for 12 months hence, at 10 percent interst of course. If you'll sign my paper here." He taps the still blank sheet for emphasis. "You've heard my simple and generous terms what would you have me add?" Some trick of cloud and shadow passes a brief darkness over the room and Michael's wine takes on the hue of fresh blood, and a chill passes over him.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Agreement*

Michael will slowly begin to smile and then a soft laugh..."Write the terms captain in two copies....it is agreed...Honor amoung business associates....I actually only have three terms...first is simple...in order to be effective and to maximize profits no one needs to know about our agreeement, Second is a little more sticky....simple put we do No harm to each other or each others crews without first laying our grounds to each other and getting their approval before the sanction is applied......and last....we be truthful with ourselves and each other in that when we feel we must end this agreement we give each other at least 60 days notice to wrap those deals in progress or pending up...Does this sound agreeable?"


----------



## Scotley

*Giraldii*

Giraldii nods, "most fellows I deal with are too hot headed for that 60 day limit, but I like it. Secrecy and and an honesty hearing before conflict, quite reasonable. Agreed!" He extends a hand and then begins to write in a smooth flowing script. Surprising for a rough looking half-orc. In only minutes he has the two documents ready for signing. He even produces a candle and lays out wax. One of his many rings proves to be a signate. A stylized 'G' over a cresting wave. He passes over one and begins to sign the other and then swap up. "I think this will be a long and fruitful relationship Captain."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Agreement*

Michael will smile, take another sip of his wine then sign and seal the two documents.  Taking his copy Michael will place it in his pouch saying "We certainly dont need these laying around." Then continuing, Michael  says "If all goes well Captain, and this new ship is taken, we can more or less schedule a trip sa y every two to or three months to pick up and purchase cargos and delivery fresh food and supplies to you here at the rest. From our earlier conversation, I think you may well benefit from a steady supply of high quality foodstuffs rather than ships rations etc.....in fact we could possible open up eventually a small ships chandlery with your people handling the front and operational details....but that is some time in the future.....for now I will try and scheudle a return tirp by a ship within three months"  Pausing and taking another sip of his wine Michael will continu ' I dont know about you Captain, but i for one am glad we avoided conflict and misunderstanding.....Truth be told i love the clinkcing sound of coins being counted thant the smacking and clanging of swords resolving a disputet" Again taking a sip of his wine Michael will half serious/half jokingly say"I do hope you dont have anymore lists as i am out of fund, deep in debit to you alreayd and alas have an appointment at 6:00pm. Do you think you can dealay for 48 hours so we can get the ship or must it be done now?"


----------



## Scotley

"I to am pleased by the sound of clinking coins over ringing sWords. I can promiss nothing, but you should be able to delay a couple of days. I hear no more loaing so I shall take my leave." He extends a hand and makes his way out.d


----------



## J. Alexander

*Giraldi*

"Then i shall leave within 48 hours to fetch the ship, perhaps sooner if I can conclude all the meetings that have been requested..I do thank you for your time and the trust you have chosen to extend." Michael will then extend his hand to the Captain.


----------



## Scotley

"I have the goods on the list in a final box and will signal for it to be brought up for your inspection. I'll chat briefly from your deck to give you time to confirm the contents and then be on my way."


----------



## J. Alexander

"More than acceptable Captain."  pausing Michael will reach over and get an unopened bottle of the Talamasce Special Reserve that he acquired last night handing the bottle to Giraldi Michael says "In token of my apprecation and the hope of a long mutualy profitable relationship Captain"


----------



## Scotley

*Parting*

Though Michael saw no signal a final box is brought up. Giraldii take the bottle and grins as he appraises the lable. "Thank you captain, a fine parting gift." As Guiseppi reaches for the last box Giraldii speaks up. "Lad that one is for the Captain's personal store." Holding up the bottle. "An exchange of spirits as it were." The box is carried in and Michael finds it filled with items that he senses are magical and at a glace appear to match the list.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Next Meeting*

Glad that the meeting is over and the cargo at least representative of the lists, Michael takes a moment to relax. As there has not been a response back from Vittor Latazzi, Michael will clean up and prepare to keep his appointment with Vittori. Before he cleans up he will ask Grond to gather Fraxin and Benjai, clean them up and be prepared to accompany me to the meeting.


----------



## Scotley

*Visitors*

As Michael is starting to get ready Guiseppi taps at the door. "Captain there is a gentleman here to see you. He hands over a card on heavy dark stock and printed in silver. Vitorrio Latzarri, Captain, the Donna e Ciest. Hand written on the back of the card in a precise hand is a brief note. 

'Captain. When I recieved your note I became concerned for your well being. I have come personally with my physician to inquire after your health. Please forgive my uninvited intrusion, but i we could be of any assistance we are available.'

V.L.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Vittori*

"When it rains. it pours".....MIchael will say...see the gentlemen in Giuesspee and tell Grumabar he is to put the best we have and quickly....and i hate to ask you to do it, but would you mind staying and seeing to the food and such Guiesspie..we so need to favorably impress this man".... Then removing his chain shirt and losing his shirt so as to appear tired, MIchael will send Guiesspee quickly to bring the man down.....before they arrive he will cast several clean cantrips....


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

Virtorrio is ushered in wearing patrician robes of the style popular in the Western Reach, but Michael's keen eye spots the suspicious bulges that suggest there is armor underneath. A sword is at his side as well. He carries what appears to be a silver soup tureen. He is accompanied by an older man with a healers' bag. "Ah Captain Storm, it is a pleasure to see you." He places the tureen on a side table. "My wife she wanted to show her appreciation for your timely warning. We were able to leave just before all hell broke loose. She made a pot of her chicken and pasta soup. Its really quite good. She doesn't cook so much any more, but she is quite skilled." The aroma coming from the tureen is quite pleasant. "We are most greatful for the warning. I inquired of some of my associates and aquaintences this morning. I know only part of the story, but you had an exciting evening by all accounts. This is doctori Molleano. He is quite a talented healer and he is at the disposal of you and any of your men who might need him. Its the least we can do."  The doctori moves forward to examine you.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Vittori*

Greeting the man warmly and submitting himself to the doctors examination, Michael will say "Your concern is very much appreciated Mr. Latazzi, but my own healer has patched up the worst, it is the lingering effects of foul creatures that still impair me" Sniffing the air with an appreciation, Michael also says "That does indeed smell wonderful, would you care to have a bite of it with me?" Gesturing the man to  have a seat in the most comfortable chair Michael will continue "Yes it was an interesting night...I take it you would like the true tale of what occured, my lord. Simple put it was a well baited trap to elimnate the more powerful noble, merchant princes and sea captains within the empire" Michael will then describe the private rooms and the people whom he found there both dead and alive and describe the creatrures and the effects. "There is more to the story of course, information that could be very dangerous, do you wish to know it my lord"


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

The doctori quickly examines Michael and says, "You've had pretty good treatment, but I see what you mean, the undead have sapped some vital essence." He quickly casts a spell and touches Michael's forehead. A cool tingling spreads through Michael; it is similar to, yet also different from the healing performed by NacLosin. A fog seems lifted from Michael's mind and he feels a return toward normal thoughts (restore 4 Wis). "That is all I can do for you now. You should eat a hearty meal and get some rest. Time will do for you now. Are their others I should attend while I'm here?" 

Vitrorri accepts a seat and a bowl. The soup is really more of a chicken catchatori over thick pasta rich with tomato, mushroom, pepper, parsley, thyme and garlic. It is very tasty as well as warming and filling. After hearing Michael's tale Vitorrio responds, "I would hear more. If not for your timely warning my wife and I would have been going to one of the private rooms."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Vittori*

"Thank you doctor, there are a few more who were injured in the fight here on board" Calling for Guiesspiee Michael will say "guiesspiee would you please show the good doctor where Ambar and Willum are recovering and then bring us back a pitcher iced tea and one of lemonaide" When they have left the room, Michael will continure. "When Lord Tanis and I lead the last rescue party into the back rooms we discovred a foul altar upon which dark magics had been practiced. Two knives of the northern perpatros were also found upon a block of magical ice that was used in the cermoney. The knives were recovered but the block  ice was destroyed. We then went to the room behind the altar where we were greated by a illusion/projection of one of the host's being condemend for his failure to secure as prey many of the empires elite." Michael will then explain the reference to the Flames of Tyraah and the exact comments to Vittorio....

"When the projection ended, Lord Tanis and I lead the party out to the dock"


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

The older man looks pale. "I've heard that there were necromancers and daemon worshipers among the northmen, but I never imagined those simple seeming people could be capible of such a feat as this." He shakes his head. "You've done a great service to the empire here Captain Storm. I'm sorry to have intruded on your time. I hope that we've been able to repay the debt somewhat. If there is anything else I can do for you don't hesitate to ask. You will still be coming for cigars tomorrow?" 

Vitorrio's healer soon returns also looking a bit pale. "A most interesting and diverse crew you have captain" he says sounding a little stunned. "I think they'll all be fine."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Vittori*

Michael will look at the older man and say with sincerity "The aid your physcian has given has been more than enough, he was able to fix things well beyond my ability to either perform or acess. It has been most welcome sir"  Continuing with the same sincerity Michael will say "As for any other I see none. The personal concern you and your wife have shown has been most touching and flattering and more than repays me for the actions of last night." In a more serious tone Michael will say "I do think it best though My Lord that ture accounting of the events of last night do not need to be made public. You are free to discuss them of course, but i ask that it be limited and only to those who have the right or need to know"
Then with a cheerful smile Michael will say "I shall indeed look forward to tomorrow night sir, I have thought of it with anticipation several times today and it was with sad recluentece that i begeed the indulgence of postpost earlier today. In fact, why dont you take the the box now so that you may insure they are stored properly" Michael will then walk over to his chest and remoce a box of the cigars but allowing the man to see the remaing 5 boxes. As he hands the box to vittori, he will wink at the physican and say "Yes it is a most diverse and interesting crew, I allow no prejudices on my ship, a persons actions account for more than rumor,preconcived notions or blantat prejudice"


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

He takes the box gladly and he notices the other boxes, but with an effort of will does not say anything. Michael figures he will be able to sell some more cigars. The healer considers your words about the strange crew and seems to nod approvingly. The men take their leave, with Vitrorrio taking the now empty tureen. "Until tomorrow then. I too am looking forward to it."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Vittorio*

Personaly escourting the two above deck. Michael will ask Grond to take some men and escourt the two men back to their ship. Staying on deck until they disappear from sight, Michael despite the ministrations of the physican still feel tired. Sensing this as a good opportunity to just sit like a spider and await developement, he will retried to his cabin to rest both his mind and body...and take care of the odd and ends.


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

Arriving on deck Michael notices a squad of non-descript people in the garb of the Western Reach looking quietly competent on the dock beside the ship. (think secret service) They seem to miss nothing and spead out and move along with Virtorrio and his healer. Grond and his men follow along dutifully as a sort of honor guard as Michael suspects that these fellows of Vitorrio's are very able. There polish and professionalism is markedly noticable among the rabble of the 'Rest. 

Michael finds that Willum is waiting for him at the door to his cabin when he returns below decks. He doesn't say anything, just looks a little lost.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conversations*

Some of his assumptions semi confirmed Michael will, as stated go below decks. Seeing willum at his door Michael will say "Care for some lemonaide or iced tea Master Willum, and if your lucky, there very well be some excellent chicken and pasta soup remaining to which i am about to treat myself"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Question*

Is there such a thing as no limit texas holdem poker or it's equivilant in this world....if not lol can Nichoals and I invent Texas no limit holdem


----------



## Scotley

OOC: There are some pretty serious card games already. Remember the poker playing dwarves with a over a 100,000 gp in the pot at the Masque's casino?


----------



## Scotley

*Willum*

The bard nods, "Some lemonaid would be grand. Some soup as well." There was a good bit left, it was at least a gallon he brought. Once he is served he asks, "So what's next?" You get the feeling this question has more levels to it than its simple surface meaning.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Willum*

Michael will serve a bowl of soup to himself and Willum as well as pouring some Lemonaide. "What's next you ask, simple enough" Michael will pause "We survive this place then move on in seach of our songs and of course profit. As captain of this divers crew i have no desire to make windows into the souls of men, lizard, toads or ogiers. All i ask of any crew member is that they serve the ship and their fellow crew mates with honesty and fairness and when they do not feel they can do that, take their leave with no hard feelings" Pausing and taking a few bites Michael will say "See simple"

OCC: Glad mikey is motivated and posting lol combat seems to to that


----------



## Scotley

*Willum*

The bard is obviously considering your words carefully. 

OOC: Spot check


----------



## J. Alexander

*Willum*

1d20+8-> [18,8] = (26) spot


----------



## Scotley

*Willum*

Looking at him now in the light of day, Michael can see hints of Willum's elven heritage, slightly almond shaped eyes of an odd color, a delicateness to features, long fine boned hands, and the maybe a tell-tale bulge of overlong ears under his hair and cap. The man still seems nervious. He finally responds. "So the position of singer is still open?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Willum*

Having never actually seen an elf and only going from his limited information as to their physical charastic, Michael pauses briefly. Aftern Willum asks his question, Michael will reply  with a slight smile "Why no it is not open, the postion has been filled, that is unless you are resiging your post and I must recruit another singer for this ship" After a brief pause he will say "But you will forgive me if i dont ask you to sing for your supper until after things have slowed down a bit and i can truly enjoy your song."


----------



## Scotley

*Willum*

He looks at first startled and then relieved. "It will be my honor to serve." Having another spoonful of the pasta he adds, "I would gladly sing for this."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Willum*

"It is good is it not.....at least last night has brought us some benefits" Michael will continue to eat for a while and say "I guess sometime today if you feel like it, you should see if you can find your halfling friends and see if they are okay.....as well as any friends you may be concerned about...giving what has happend....you may offer them temporary shelter here aboard the retribution.

After his conversation with Willum, Michael will take a nap, feeling ftigued from last night...


----------



## Scotley

*Willum*

"Yes, I was going to ask leave to go and seek out some friends. I shouldn't be gone overlong." He finishes up and makes his way out. Soon Michael is sleeping peacefully. He dreams. He stands on the deck of a ship its features indistinct. A soft voice is calling to him from the darkness. A sweet lilting voice. It whispers that great things are within his grasp. A power beyond any he has known could be his. 'Michael Stormwarden before you is the power to transend life and death. Embrace me and I will make you strong.' He sleeps on haunted by visions of greatness. 

OOC: I'm going to try and focus on character today, so I may not post much, but at least you'll have something to wonder about.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Night*

Rising from the disturbance to his sleep, Michael will briefly check the latches on his door and windows making sure they are secure. Wispering a prayer for blissfull sleep to his patron diety, Michael will fall back asleep, awaiting the dawn and the beginning of a new day.


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds his quarters secure. His sleep continues to be filled with an unusual amount of dreams, but he remembers none of them upon waking.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Breakfeast*

Arising to face the new day, Michael will take a hot bath and put on fresh clothing rather than just cleaning his from the day before as is his cusotm. Ordering a light breakeast he will ask if anything unusal has occued during the night watches. He will also ask that the word be spread that while at breakfeast he will hear any problems, greivacnes, or concerns in general from any crew member who wishes to be heard.


----------



## Scotley

*Morning*

Fresh bread, a little smoked fish, and some jam from the Captain's stores arrives along with a hard boiled egg topped with a bit of dwarven spice, a sliced orange and a pot of tea. Mangram comes in as Michael is finishing. "None of the crew wanted to come personally, but I can tell you they are restless. Many of those lizard and toad folk aren't used to being away from home and they are eager to go ashore. By tomorrow you'll have some fellows in here with tall tales about why they must be given some leave. Our lot hasn't been around much and this den of thieves will swallow them whole. If we can wrap up our business here and be on our way soon it will ease matters. They've been under a lot of stress here expecting an attack at any time." NacLosin arrives with the same concerns.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Breakfeast*

As they voice their concerns Michael will listen. When they have finished Michael will say"One more day then we set sail on a quick errand. We will then have to return to the "Rest" to pick up two hulks and tow them back to "Terger" were we will have a brief 48 hour liberty before we resume our tading..How does that sound"


----------



## Scotley

*Officers Call*

NacLosin asks, "Can I tell the men we expect to be back on Tregre inside two weeks? That will definately hearten them."


----------



## J. Alexander

*breakfeast*

"lets wait till we set sail tomorrow evening...no need to telegraph our movements to unfriendlies" michael says...."and we will need to recruit more seamen while we are there."


----------



## Scotley

*Officers' Call*

NacLosin nods, "Of course. There is always the chance something could be overheard. You are correct."  NacLosin examines Michael with her healing skill, "You seem fit, that healer did good work."  Mangram nods as well, "Very good captain. Is there anything else you'd like us to do? Everyone is in a pretty high state of readiness."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Breakfeast*

"Lets stand down the crew this morning and go to 1/2 watches and let them rest. Ask Grumbar to tap a fresh keg of ale and allow the men two or three cups apiece in their off time. Also we will have him make a nice luncheon. We will do this until 6pm or so, and will set sail after i return from my 3:00pm meeting. As for today, I have two luncheons and an afternoon appointment so the ship will be in your care Mr. Mangrum."

Failing other questions Michael will spend the monring taking care of routine business and thinking. Around 11:00 am, he will pay a visit to Grond and Nicholas and bring them up to speed on the deal with Giraldi and the small pirater ship. "Shall we sail forth and attemtp to take her?"

OCC: Your up with the chickens this morning,,,,,the country air must have done you some good.


----------



## Scotley

*Officers' call part 2*

Grond nods, "I think the men were a little disappointed they didn't see more action last night. It was really a lot of waiting and running about, but the real action was brief and they barely had to draw steel. I think an easy victory would do much for moral. We've been in a scrape or two, but really the men are largely untested." 

Nicolas considers, "I could try to get a look at this Rosie then pretend to be her. With a little luck I could order all the men off the boat and we'd never have to draw a blade." 

Grond looks none to pleased with this and would clearly prefer a hands on approach to Nicolas' more subtle plan.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Officer's Call Part 2*

Thinking about it for a moment MIchael says "Both are very good plans...if we can capature the ship unharmed and by stealth we may find more information than if we storm her....I think it wise to perhaps prepare for both plans...Nicholas would you mind getting a look at Rosie and nose about a bit and see what is going on in the "Rest" and the rumors while Grond prepares for a boarding action....as well as for possible treachery.." Pausing Michael continues "My real reason for asking you gentlemen here is to determine what we should do with this small boat...Early we decided to implement a network of agents to gather news for our trading activities...now we are committed to this northern venture we may take six or more months to complete but which to date has been highly successful. I am thinking that we take the small ship and then have her refitted at a small floating resturante/coffeehouse with a back room for very discrete high stakes gambling (texas holdum poker) were we just take a small percentage of each pot rather than having to have the reserves of a casino. This would give us access to high quality information at little cost as well as provide excellent cover for people coming and going from the ship. The downside is that it more or less stations Nicholas with the Imperial Flotilla moving along with it from port to port. The upside is that it gives him a stable safe are to work from. Thoughts gentlemen"


----------



## Scotley

*Officers' Call 2*

Grond speaks first, "I will get the many ready for an assult. As for the smaller ship, it does sound as if she'll be too small for cargo or military purposes. If she could keep pace with the retribution then she might be valuable as a second ship when you need to relay messages or offload smaller cargos and such. However, as a floating source of information and revenue she'll be less vulnerable and I think ultimately more valuable." 

Nicolas continues, "I'll see what I can pick up and try to track down this 'Rosie'. As for the new ship, I hesitate to count my chickens before they are hatched as it were, but the idea of a gambling den with the Imperial Fleet does strike me as a good one."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chatting*

"Well if this one will not serve the purpose then the barge hulk we just acquired can be designed for the coffee house/casino...reagardless we have two ways to go should the smaller ship bear fruit or not" Turning to Grond he says "I fear a trap Grond, I fear a trap, should we just pass this by or stand our ground and when by guile and strenght of arms"


----------



## Scotley

*Officers' Call 2*

"I remember hearing somewhere that 'fortune favors the bold,' captain," responds Grond with a grin. "We've made a good run here. Perhaps it is to take our profits and turn for home, but that isn't the strategy that has served us so far."


----------



## J. Alexander

*officers call*

At Gronds comment, Michaels sip of wine cause down the wrong passage and his spews liquid into his napkin....smiling he says "I have heard that also, so bold we shall be" With a look towards Grond that says I owe you for that, Michael will ask if there is anything else. If there is not, he will awit his first luncheon with the door girl and arrive some 15 minutes early.

OCC: YOUR EVIL EVIL EVIL...no wonder i like you so much..got a  feeling i will be lurking on online most to the night asnwering posts for the four lands.


----------



## Scotley

*The Captain's Table of the Black Lace Glove*

OOC:   

Michael arrives early as planned. The crowd seems somewhat diminished from his previous visit. He is shown a table, but it soon becomes apparent that the young lady is not coming. However, he sees a vaguely familiar face at a nearby table. A halfling is dining with an improbably tall woman of obvious loose virtue. He raises a glass of wine in salute when he catches Michael's eye.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Lunch Appointments*

Michael will nod to the halfling, assuming it is one he staked last night, and enjoy the resturante. Ordering a nice white wine, Michael will set back and await the next appointment with the  mysterious gentlemen.


----------



## Scotley

*Lunch*

Michael can only assume that the young woman was a casualty last night. There were many. He finds the appetizer of fried clams to be pretty good thanks to an unusually tasty creamy sauce thick with dill and cheverl. Eventually, a waiter arrives baring a silver tray with a calling card upon it. "Captain Storm?" the waiter asks. Getting an afirmative he presents the card. "J. DuValee Imports and Exports of fine consumables" followed by an improbably long list of offices including several exotic locals.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Luncheon*

"Please show him to the table and bring us a fresh bottle of wine and clean glassess"


----------



## Scotley

*J. DeValee*

A extremely neat and dapper little halfling in finely tailored clothes approches the table. He removes gray silk gloves and a hat, passing them along with an ebony walking stick topped of a mother of pearl handle to a waiter. A tall chair is brought and he slips nimbly into it though Michael can see he is of advancing years. His handsome leather shoes with imaculate white spats rest on a rung. His silver hair is neatly combed and he has a red carnation pinned to the lapel of his spotless charcoal on silver jacket. He extends a small fine boned hand adorned with an elegant platinum and gold ring. "A pleasure to meet you Captain Stormwarden." He speaks in soft educated tones with just the merest hint of Shieldlander accent.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Halfling*

Extending his hand to the Halfing Michael will say "it is a pleasure to meet your MR. DuValee. How may i be of service to you"


OCC:Crap Crap Crap Crap ...huge flashbacks of Harifoot Trust and nasty halflings
PS. Crap is not the word i wanted to use


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll let you worry over that flashback until tomorrow. Time for nite nite.


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

The halfling responds, "It is I who want to help you my good Captain. For I have the network to distribute these fine cigars for you. Why trouble yourself with marketing them a box or two at a time when I can take them and put them out throughout the Empire?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

"I assume your talking about the these"...Michael will pull out a longtail or would you be intersted in the base model..showing him a base cigar"

occ; Bougth time


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

The halfling leans forward and examines both cigars carefully, sniffing and squeezing each in turn. "These are both fine specimens and have traveled fairly well, though I think they are a little dry and salty. I believe you have an even more interesting variety as well?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

"You mean the 5 boxes of these" Michael will pull out his cigar case and remove one of the Ultar Grand Selects..."Yes i belive i have the only remaing boxes until next year"


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

Inhaling deeply the Halfling continues with a glint in his eye, "Ah yes sir, this is what drove me to seek you out. Certainly I can find a market for the Longtail and even the others, but this is the sort of merchandise I specialize in. My exclusive clients expect me to provide them with the best, especially when no one else can."   He takes a sip of wine, "And you'd be willing to deal on these?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

"Ah yes, i could proably arrange a package deal........but the price would be high, very high indeed" Taking a sip of his wine Michale says..."I have 5 boxes available but in all honesty one is tenatively pledeged so that leaves me 4 i can commit for sure...thush making them more exclusive." Fixing him with an eye he says..."What price did you have in mind"


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

He smiles, clearly enjoying the chance to wheel and deal. "That all depends on how you want to work the deal. I could work as a barter if there is anything you desire. Or I would make more generous terms based on a multiyear deal or even if I took all three grades of cigars off your hands. Would you promise exclusivity in future years? What sort of arangement would you be interested in?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

Taking his time and thinking over the halflings options Michael says "Actually sir, at this moment i am more in need of specie that trade goods in order to make several deals go thru...I would be very interested in bartering for some of the middle grade cigars of which i have 500 boxes @35gp per box....for the base cigars i have 1000 boxes at 8gp per box and then i have this nice cherry flavored one (pulling out on that is favored by halflings" in the amount of 750 boxes at 18 gp per box.The ultra supremes unfortuanly are my access to cash especially in this market at this point in time. Having said that I am provisoanly willing to go 7500gp per box on a bulk deal wich is 500gp off the base price. As for the exclusice contract, that may be an option of course, I would need to think about that and could let you know within 60 days. What combination intersts you sir?


----------



## Scotley

"Needless to say I don't travel to such a place as this with large sums of cash. If we can come to a deal I could offer you 3000 in gold now. Would be willing to accept a note drawn on my bank in the Crosscroft Isles?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

"That may be possible. I would need a little time to consider the offer, especialy in regards to the ultra select as I have been lead to belive that i can dispose of the remaing boxes within the next few days at a premieume price. No offesen sir, but i do not know you well enought to take a note to that extent especially as you say in this local. What other goods would you have to barter?"

1d20+10-> [16,10] = (26)

sense motive


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

"Oh I assure you that my bank is most reputable, perhaps you've heard of it? The Hairfoot Trust of Crosscroft?" He raises his hands as if to say, 'it doesn't matter.' "I am most interested in the ultra select of course, my clients expect no less. The cherry is quite nice as well. I'd really like to take all of it off you hands."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

'Yes i am familar with them and have a modest account with them"..thinking MIchale says..so what is your offer for the package"

OCC: What do i know about the authetication etc of such notes of exchange etc...


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

OOC: Sorry, misclicked and posted that last one before I was finished.

"I have aboard an excellent collection of cheeses from the Western Reach, 2 dozen silver plated shields that are enamaled with hunting scenes, a variety of wine and spirits, some wooden masks hand carved in the border isles, a selection of pearls brought back from the pearl reefs by a recent expedition including some of the finest black pearls i've seen in years."  He pauses for breath and takes another drink of wine. He adopts a more conspiritoral tone, "I have just accepted some beautifully illuminated books of tasteful erotica."  

OOC: Hey things are moving in BO's greyhawk game. Get the new George up in the Rogues' Gallery and join the posting.


----------



## J. Alexander

"They all sound very interesting...how much for the shields"

OCC: send me the links to BO's game please i have been waiting


----------



## Scotley

"Ah the shields, while highly decorative, they are not mere show pieces but fully functional intruments of war in the finest (masterwork) quality. A true collector would accept nothing less. I would be willing to part with them for 1150 each." 

OOC: I see you didn't post to the greyhawk game yet, just in case you have the wrong thread here's the proper link

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3140305#post3140305

and here is the Rogues' Gallery 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=131591


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

"They sound very nice, perhaps we can deal on them and the pearls. Please do tell me about them"


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

"I can do more than tell you about them,"  he says looking around conspiritorially. He draws out a small bag attached to a stout watch chain within his coat. Releasing the cunning clasp he passes over the little blue bag of some some soft but stout material. Within the bag is a chain. "It isn't really a proper setting, just something to hold the stones for safety." The chain is light but clearly very strong. On its lenght are 6 unusually large black pearls of a beautiful luster. "I have quite a number of lesser pearls, but those my dear Captain are worthy of a place among the Imperial Crown Jewels."   Michael feels a sense of coolness come over him in the warm stuffy resturant as he handles these fine stones. They carry within a sense of peace that is hard to nail down. The calmness of an uninhabited white beach at sunset with the waves gently lapping over one is the best comparison he can make. A quick extention of his warlock powers reveals no magic as he understands it within the stones. Perhaps the perfection of these stones somehow touches on the true song. They might make excellent vessels for enchantment. 

OOC: Michael's sense motive check earlier suggests that the halfling wants to make a profit, but that he is also concerned about his reputation as having the best and most difficult to obtain goods.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

Looking at the pearls with great interst, Michael will comment "And how much for these pears and the lesser ones"


----------



## Scotley

"Black pearls are a well known quantity and in most markets I could expect 3000 gp for 6 normal ones, but I truely believe that these are worth 3 times that. The lesser pearls are mostly pink and I will sell you a hundred and seven for 10,000 gp. Of the lusturous pure white ones I have only 25, but will let you have the lot for 2800 gp."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

Thinking over the offer Michael says "So roughly 20,000 gp for the pearls and another 20 for the shields.....what say you to four boxes of the ultra select and 500 of the base for the items"


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

OOC: Your figures are nearly 10k off the prieces he stated. There are 24 shields. 

"Sir, your goods are first rate, but I fear your math is shoddy. I could not go quite so low."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

"Hmmmm should we say a value of 40, then as you are going to have exclusive control over a commidty that I know for a fact you can make almost double your money on with the right clientel, the type of clinet you service"" Michael says with a small smile. 


OCC:Cant blame a player for trying


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

"I think we can go 45,000 plus the 3000 in cash, so the selects, 500 of the base, the Cherry and how ever many boxes of the long tails you think fair. If you wish to sell me more I can give you the draft on the Hairfoot Trust."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

"Mr. Duvalee, I have really enjoyed our negiotations and i am willing to sell you my entire supply as it stands....and take your note...if that is your desire. I have found in my limited time as a merchant that the best deals and best relationships are those that are fair to both parties..so if you wish the lot they are yours and i will figure a total for you now"


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

"Very good Captain. I await your sum."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

Smiling, Michael will hand the invoice over to Mr. Duvale. He will then say "You know it is diffiucult to take advantage of another merchant, if that merchant is accepting of the fact. However, belive in the old saying..."You can shear a sheep many times but only eat him once"....I have made my projected profit already sir so any more would be just simple greed. Here is your price sir,  with full value for the goods you have offered in trade"

Date
Storm and Company

To: Mr. J. Duvale

Debits                                                         Credits
500 boxes Grand Supremes @ 35 = 65,000         24 silver shields @1150 = 27,600
750 boxes Cherry Hill Cigars @ 18 = 13,500          6 black pears for  9000
1000 boxes Supremes @ 5 =  5000                    107 pink perals for 10000
4 boxes Ultra Supremes @8000 = 32,000              25 lustirous peal white for 2800
                               Total=68,000 gp                                   Total=49.400gp

Total Difference - 18,600
Cash Payment = 3000gp
Note by hand = 15,600
Balance Due         0

After handing him the invoice Michael says,"Shall we load this afternoon around 5pm?"


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

The well-dressed halfling considers the list for a moment, clearly wondering if he should haggle further. "Perhaps you would consider a value of 50,000 gp for my lot? I'll send around a nice bottle of champaign in celebration of the deal. Then I can make the draft an even 15,000 gp?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

Considering the offer, Michael thinks about it but quicly reaches forth his hand "Done then". Michael will then make the necessary changes to the invoice.


----------



## Scotley

*Hairy Feet*

Handshakes and paperwork exchanged the deal is done. "If we've nothing further to discuss, I'll be on my way to make arrangements for the transfer. I believe you requested a 5:00 pm exchange? If you'll bring your goods to the Silver Hart I'll have the money and the draft ready, along with the goods."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hairy Feet*

"5:00pm it is sir, I may be running a little late personally but my factor Grond can handle the exchange but I will try to make it. It has been a pleasure Mr. Duvale"

Finishing up lunch MIchael will make speed back to The REtribution. On the way back he will inform Grond of the transacton and ask him if he is willing to deliver the goods while Michael visits with MR. Latazzai. "Well old friend he will say if a soft voice, me have made and excellent profit so far, alas we have yet to turn it into cash" laughing Michael will say "We just seem to get enough cash to keep us going while increasing our overall cargo value...Not a bad place to be is it old friend"


Arriving at the ship, Michael will order the cargo brought up and start the process of loading it for tansfer. If necessay he will hire one of the local barges to keep it altogether. "Mr Mangrum, Mr Impareil, pass the word, we have successfully sold our first cargo"

Michael will then check the ship to see if Willum is about and make inquires as if three halflings have dropped by. He will also check with Fraxin and Benjai to see how their recruiting efforts are going.


----------



## Scotley

*Wheeling and Dealing*

The old halfling departs and it is a moment before Michael realizes he's been stuck with the check for the wine. As good as his word a nice magnum of champaign arrives with a pleasant note on heavy paper in silver ink thanking Michael for the refreshments and with hope for future profitable dealings. The champaign is very nice and would likely have cost Michael upwards of 200 gp. The wiley halfling merchant likely got a better deal on it of course. In the end Michael will need a couple of local barges. Chandar asks to personally accompany them figuring the locals will make sure a couple of boxes, 'fall out of the barge' if not watched very carefully. 

It is reported that two of the halflings dropped by one left Michael some 300 gp richer than his initial investment, having had great success at the casio. The other accompanied him and reported that he lost his shirt. Saddly the third halfling has not been seen and is feared lost in the previous nights chaos. They had hoped Michael might have some news of him. It is also reported that an old salt came by with a bottle of potent liquor in thanks for the previous evenings company.

Fraxin and Benjal are sleeping off a terrible quantity of booze, along with three new recruits who, after being plyed with a considerable amount of liquor from ships stores signed on. Grumbar reports that they ate and drank enough to have a feast for the entire remaining crew. The fellows' snoring from the quarter deck can be heard the length of the ship.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ship*

"Very well Captain Chandar" then as if the thought came to him Michael adds, "Why dont you take command of the delivery, especialy given the enviroment we are dealing in." Then turning to Grond he will say "That will free you up to go on the rounds with me, if that is acceptable"

"That is terrible to hear about the missing halfling...it was crazy last night for sure" Handing the 300 gold pieces to Lt. Mangrum he will say "Please see that this is distriubted among the crew as a bonus for their hard work"

Seeing everything ship shape, Michael will drop in on the priestess and ask her to help keep everbody in contact with the necklace. Before departing he will see if Ambar is back. if not then he will set off to keep his 3:00 pm appointment with Vittorio.


----------



## Scotley

*Calling on Virtorio*

Ambar has not returned. Michael sets off in the heat of the warm afternoon finding that the 'Rest remains unusually quiet. 

OOC: Duty calls more in a bit.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Afternoon Meeting*

Setting off with Grond and two human marines, Michael will have a pleseant stroll just chatting with Grond and enjoying the sights. From time to time he will engage his devi's sight to check out for hidden thngs and scan briefly for magic...more as a precaution than anything.


----------



## Scotley

*An afternoon stroll.*

Michael finds that the water under the walkways of the 'Rest is even more odorous than usual this afternoon, but the walk and the sights are largely unremarkable. He does find his path to Vitorrio's ship takes him close enough to the Sea Sorcerers vessel to be blinded by the abundance of magic there. Mostly a light show of illusion, but there are some rather powerful elemental guardians about as well. Arriving at the ship he is welcomed aboard by a white jacketed steward. Grond is invited to visit the club room if he wishes. A not so subtle hint that he is not invited to partake of cigars on the quarterdeck.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Cigars on the Quarterdeck*

Taking his leave of Grond, Michael will follow the steward to the quarterdeck


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

As Michael mounts the quarterdeck he just catches a glimps of Vitorrio's wife going below. Another steward is shaking some sort of concoction in a silver decanter. Another is laying out a humidor and other tools. Vitorrio sees you and comes over a hand extended. "Ah Michael, I can call you Michael can't I? Would you join me in a cocktail?" He wears a comfortable looking jacket of blue with brass buttons over white canvas pantaloons and deck sandles. A large white straw hat keeps the warm afternoon sun off his face.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Afternoon Cigars*

"I would be delighted to take refreshment this afternoon and most honored to be addressed as Michael, Mr. Latazzia. I trust you slept well, i know i did thanks to the aid of your physician"


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

"Vitorrio please, Captains and I hope friend cannot stand on ceremony." The steward pours the contents of the shaker into a decanter and departs to a far corner of the large quarterdeck. Vitorrio pours the drinks into heavy crystal tumblers. It is a mixture of light rum, fresh orange and lemon and a hint of some exotic spice, perhaps ginger. It is ice cold and refreshing in the heat.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Afternoon Cigars*

Taking a drink of the beverage, Michale will comment "This is most excellent. It truly hits the spot on day like today" Michael will then begin to make small talk (polite conversation) until his host indicates a willingness to move the topic on to other matters.


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

"I'm glad you like it. I developed a taste for it in the southern capital. Its quite popular down there. Now I have a nice mixed box of cigars from my collection for you." He motions toward the tray. "If you'd like I have chosen a Colado Red Premium for this evening. It is fairly mild, but I think you'll find it pleasant."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Afternoon Cigars*

Walking over to the tray, Michael will take the indicated cigar. Sniffing it lightly he will then roll the cigar slighlty bewteen his fingers to feel the wrapper etc. "This appears to be an incrediable choice A Colado Red Premiemu you say, i must confess this will be a new adventure for me" Michale will the procced to clip the cigar and light it, in turn offering the clippers and lighters to Vittorio.


----------



## Scotley

*Cigars at Sunset*

The cigar is preserved just right and lights only with a good puff. It proves to be milder and smoother though not necessarily better than the supremes. 

OOC: Twiddlying thumbs until the battle ends next door. You're already about 13 hours ahead...


----------



## J. Alexander

**

OCC: Guess I should check back next week sometime then


----------



## Scotley

*;-)*

OOC: Next week? I think you'll be lucky to get things going again as a Christmas Present.


----------



## J. Alexander

*A thought*

HMMMMM

I think MIchale should just sail off and leave them  to work things out and continure on his merry way....that way be christmas he will be at least two years ahead of them...and not have to worry about it 

Actually, i do hope they get more involved, I love the interaction in the other game....makes a dm's job a lot easier you know to have players who actually plot etc....but lord the posting lol dont these guys ever sleep.


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

The older man puffs contentedly. "Tomorrow we will be sailing for Waveborne Hold (the southern capital). What's next for you Captain?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Afternoon Cigars*

"That is a good question, I leave this afternoon in an attempt to take a pirated ship, i have a somewhat reputable map as to where the "Crystal Princes" was scuttled and then I was very lucky this afternoon and was able to dispose of my cargo of tobacco in a combination swap of goods and coins, so I must go back an replensih before i set sail and trade my way to the northern capital then on to icewatch to settle with these northerns. From what interaction i have had with Captain Marin he deserves the utmost effort i can give him in helping find his son or at the very lest causing those who have wished him ill the same grief they have inflected."  Pausing and taking a puff Michael continues "All that is tenative as this is Mermaids Rest and who knows what may happen next"


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

"You've been rather busy. All that and you managed to rescue many a good man and bring down the conspiricy last night. Had I not witnessed some of this myself I might take you for a braggard." He takes a puff and adds, "The Crystal Princess. That was quite a story. Not many a Captain would choose to sink such a valuable ship. Had he survived I don't think he would have gotten a warm reception from its owners. Do you really think you can find and raise her?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Afternoon Cigars*

Smiling Michael comments, "I have found sometimes the truth is a little hard to belive also".  Continuing he says, I do belive i have an idea as to how she may be raised, and i have a few tricks that may well turn the tide and allow her to be raised quickly, I am thinking it may well be worth anytime involved and the map was not to expensive." Then as an afterthought he says "I had not head anytying other than her crew scuttled her in order to prevent her falling prey to pirates"


----------



## Scotley

*Virtorrio*

"Yes that is the story. They only had a skeleton crew aboard just out for a quick work up run after an extensive refit, when the pirates fell on them. The Captain and crew knew they could neither win nor outrun the pirates with so little manpower. They choose to scuttle her and take to boats. They ran in four boats in opposite directions. The angry pirates were furious and tried to catch and kill all the crew most grusomely, but one boat of three got away to tell the tale. A sordid business at best." He shudders, "She was a very valuable ship."  Raising his glass he adds, "I wish you fair winds and smooth seas Captain. Manage to find and float her and you'll be the talk of the inner sea, as well as a very wealthy man. I sailed aboard her once years ago. She was a fabulous liner then. It is said the refit had outfitter her spendedly to be one of the most luxurious ships afloat."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Afternoon Cigars*

With a gentle laugh Michael will say "We shall see, we shall see...many things must happen bewteen now and then...and fortune must favor me some more" Taking a pull on his cigar then a modest sip he says "But alas such work leaves litte time for the more pleasing comforts of life. Perhaps that is why i have become so found of such excellent cigars. It gives me a few minutes each day to stop and reflect on the simpler things in life" Continuing Michael says "I have no doubt that the rasising of the princess would  generate a great deal of talk but i do not think i could refit such a liner after the water damage etc so most likely i will sell her at auction and invest the profits elsewhere."

OCC: YOUR UP LATE .......and very bad piggy very bad piggy...reminds me of an encounter that josephus had with boars


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

With a puff and a sip Vitorrio considers. "If you get her back above the waves let me know. I am based out of Camporeal in the Western Reach, but I have factors in several major ports under the name Latzari Limited. Leave a letter at any of them along with this," he motions for a servant and writes on the back of a calling card _'Please relay all communication from Captain Stormwarden to me with all possible haste. V.L.'_ The servant moves back across the expansive quarterdeck. "They will get me word quickly. She is a handsome prize and I would like a chance to bid on her." 

OOC: I'll give you a 1000 exp if you'll call Mike and give him one of your classic "Whoo pig soowieees" at full volume.  

OOC: Yeah, Jo and company got there asses handed to them if I remember right.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Afternoon Cigars*

Taking the offered card and securing it, MIchael says "It would my privelige sir. Michael will then turn the topic back to cigrars etc and try to educate himeself on current markets etc in their regards, while keeping it on a friendly informatinve level. After say 90 minutes to  two hours, he will take his leave of Mr. Latazzia so as not to wear out his welcome.


----------



## Scotley

*Vitorrio*

Vitorrio is happy to provide good information about the current market for cigars including his opinion on which are undervalued and which are selling too high for their quality. Information a good merchant can put to good use. The cigars he give Michael are a range of good ones, most, but not all very expensive. Talk turns to politics, trade and such for a while. Michael finds Vitorrio well informed and canny. His assessments prove most enlightening and Michael senses that such a conversation every afternoon for a month would provide enough shrewd information to make him a wealthy man. The sunset over the Rest is quite nice and makes a nice counterpoint to the conversation. After another round of drinks Vitorrio senses Michael's restlessness and says, "I have enjoyed our conversation very much and will enjoy your cigars as well I'm sure. I hope we can do this again some time." 

OOC: You didn't want to take me up on the offer of Exp?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Afternoon cigars*

Taking his leave of Latazzia, Michael will head back to his ship. Once on board he will see to the placing of the cigars offered by Vittorio in his humidor. Then he wll check on the loading of the trade goods echagned for the cigrars and such and in general make sure the ship is ship shape. He will also inquire as to Ambar and Willums whereabouts and if they have made it back.

OCC: Called him but he was not feeling well so i did not do it...said he had a cold and sniffles


----------



## Scotley

*The Cargo*

Michael finds himself arriving back at the retribution just as the last of the new cargo is being brought aboard. A quick tour of the ship reveals that all is well and the crew seem eager.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Cargo*

Going to meet Captain Chandar, Michael will thank him for his efforts and then set about inspecting the cargo, especially the shields, the pearls etc...and then secrue them. He will also secure the draft. "I take it all went well then Captain" he asks, and then "Why is the crew in such good spiitis"


----------



## Scotley

*Inspection*

"I think it must be all the trade. Cargos coming and going. They see all this activity as likely profitable and crews are always happy when ships are making money. As long as they see some it eventually of course."  
Michael inspects the incoming goods and finds them as advertised. The pearls are every bit as stunning as promised. The shields are a bit on the guady side, but should sell well among Orcs and humans who want to look like warriors, but who's idea of what a warrior should look like comes from the stage rather than the battlefield. All the paperwork is in order. Chandar reports that several eyes were sizing them up during the trip and transfer. It seems that the halfling keeps his big ship out to sea far enough to be out of sight and brings in cargos for trade on smaller, but heavily armed ships. All the smaller ships are identical so it is difficult to know if their is only one or a while fleet of them protecting the mothership. "Hells, for all I know its all a show and their is no mother ship, just that one armed trader."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Preparations*

Checking to make sure Willum and Nicholas are on board and that all the crew is accounted for, Michael will pass the word that the ship leaves at 8:00 pm under full sail to the location of the pirate ship.


----------



## Scotley

*All present and accounted for.*

Both Willum, looking rather morose and Nicolas are back aboard and the crew begins to make preparations to get underway.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Setting Sail*

In preparation of the upcoming take over attempt, Michael will check with Nicholas to see what he has been able to devlope. Then he will go over to Willum and quietly ask "Why the frown my singer"


----------



## Scotley

Nicolas reports that little really useful information was available on the streets. He did hear a few things about the Masque, most of which were unbelievable. This morning the barge where the Masque was held is completely sealed up. The party boat that many mistook for a barge has been abandoned. It belongs to a local and was leased through the end of the week, but it seems that it has been cleaned out already. There are lots of rumors about well know local thieves and malcontents having been seen at the Masque horribly deformed into undead. In the last hour or so this has been linked to the possibility of the plague returning. A lot of people are leaving the 'Rest based on this speculation. Rumor is that the navy will soon arrive to quarintine everyone or worse and then burn the 'Rest to the waterline and sink what remains.

Willum is playing a mournful tune on a set of pipes. "I went to see some people I knew only to discover that several friends died or disappeared last night. One of the halflings, a whole quartet of dancers, others. Needless to say I'm feeling a little down. I was trying to compose a dirge in their honor."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Willum*

"I am so sorry to hear that Willum, I fear many lost friends last night. Let me know if there is anything i can do." Michael says. Michael will then continue on with his preparations. Arragning for a late supper, Michael will hold an officers meeting to discuss ways to take the ship.


----------



## Scotley

*Officers Call*

Michael can hear Willum working through the music he's writting on deck. Several of the sailors stop to listen at different times. Despite the sadness of the subject the music proves hauntingly beautiful. 

OOC: Who is invited to the officer's call? Do you hold it before or after departing Mermaid's Rest?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Officer's Call*

OCC:Logically it would be held prior to setting sail, but i think in my previous post i had indicated we had set sail before it was called...so up to the DM i guess.
 Invitations will go out to Grond, Chandar, the Priestess, Guiessippee, and the two officers, and Nicholas.


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Call*

The retribution slips away from Mermaid's Rest without incident. A lot of other boats are setting out as well and their lights can be seen to port and starboard. The requested officers, less the new ship's singer, assemble as ordered. Grumbar has prepared an eel stew with a spinach pasta and braised carrots. Everyone chatters idly, and eager for action.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To the Pirate Ship*

Taking his seat Michael will open by saying "Thank you all for coming. Let us go ahead and eat while I describe our current mission"..Michael will then tell them of the mission of taking a small pirate vessel with a small crew. He will then open the floor by saying "Any ideas as how to accomplish this mission"


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Call*

"We could


----------



## J. Alexander

*Officer;s Call*

Turning to address the speaker Michael says "We could what?"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry my post seems to have been cut off. 

"We could drop some of our more agile swimmers off from just over the horizon and allow them to take the crew unawares,"  suggests Mangram. Chandar responds with a shake of the head, "We'd be gambling. I certainly value surprise, but if my people found themselves facing a better or larger force than expected, reinforcements might be too far away to help. My people could be cut down and then the rest of you would have to face the prepared enemy without our best troops." Grond considers and adds, "I think surprise will be of less import than having all our strength together. I still don't entirely trust these pirates to have given us the whole story. I favor a cautious approach on this occation." Nicolas says, "What if we could have all our forces and surprise? There is a chance I could pass myself off as this lady pirate or one of her officers. Seeing someone familiar on the deck of an unfamiliar ship could serve to lower their guard."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Officer's Call*

Listening carefully to the officers debate but having more or less already made up his mind, Michael lets the conversation play out so that all feel usefull and that their imput and ideas are important. Taking a sip of wine and clearing his throat Michael says..."If all is like it should be we should arrive at their location shortly before nightfall tomorrow night. That gives us a day to rest and coordinate our attacks with a litte practice. Ambar here will try to buy us time with his impersonation, Grond will lead the ogiers in the main attack across the decks while Captain Chandar and a party attack from the other side by slipping into the water as we approach. Lieutiant Impariell will hold the foredeck with one watch (6 men) while Lieutian Mangrum holds the main deck with three watches (18 men) After Grond and his group lead the assualt they will be followed quickly by the remaining marines and one watch of sailors. Guiessippe, Nicholas, Grumbar and I will hold the quarterdeck. One watch will be in charge or grappling hooks to secure the ships together when we get close or to cut and opposing grappel lines should we find ourselfs the victum of a deception. Any questions gentlemen"


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Call*

The men nod seeing the wisdom of the plan. Nac'Losin remains silent leaving the business of war to the men, but after the plans are laid out. She asks, "Where would you like me to station myself to handle the wounded."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Officers Call*

In response to her question Michael will say "I would prefer that you and your acoloyte remain below deck, your just to valauable to the ship to lose in a skirmish. If it is acceptable we will assign a few men to bring them to you. In fact, me proably need to recruit you some medical orderlies anyway at our next stop to see that the general welfare is meet on a continual basis." Pausing briefly Michael will say,"Willum will also be on the quarter deck with us. Any questions before we start to rest and prepare our selves for the upcoming profitable adventure."


----------



## Scotley

Nac'Losin nods, "I could certainly use a little help if we are going to continue to see action. A couple of stout lads who can follow orders and perform basic first aid would be most welcome." The officers have a few mundane questions and quibble over a few minor details, but soon everyone has a grasp of the plans and the order of battle.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Call to Arms*

"Now that it is settled and we are in agreement, we do have on question that we need to be thinking about." Smiling Michale says "Who shall we find to replace Lieutian Impareil as with the capture of the new ship, he will step up as 1st Officer when Lt. Mangrum becomes Captain Magrum" Michael says smiling..."I do belive we will be in sore need to recruit lots of help. So start thinking of people who may be available for our soon to be new ship"

Michael will then close the meeting and go on deck and check the ship out. He will then take coffee and a cigar on the quarterdeck so that should anyone have any questions he will be available.


----------



## Scotley

*Officer's Call*

Mangram and Imparell are clearly pleased with the idea of their new rolls. Some debate about the best sailors insues and toats to the success of the mission are exchanged. Nac'Losin wears an expression that says, 'don't count your chickens until they are hatched,' but even she gets caught up in the excitement of the moment as the toasts are exchanged.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Officer's Call*

Smiling slightly at the Priestess to acknowlege her perception, MIchael will give her a wink to convey the impression "No harm in letting them dream".... then as the banter ends he says "We have work to do gentlemen, let's get to it".......Michael will then check the ship and smoke his cigar as stated previsouly.


----------



## Scotley

*An evening stroll*

The Retribution is making good speed over a calm sea. The wind is cooperating requiring almost no tack to maintian the chosen course. The men seem to be in good spirits and several wish the captain well as he passes. He finds everything ship shape. Finishing he finds Willum strolling as well. "Good evening captain." He stares out over the waves a wistful look in his eyes. "I hear we are going into action. What would you have me do? I can encourage the warriors or serve as a healer or if you've a bow aboard I'm a fair shot?"


----------



## J. Alexander

"Good evening Willum, how are you feeling" Michael responds. Then to answer the singers question Michael will say "Why dont you stay on the quarter deck and we will use your talents as needed" Taking a few puffs, he will continue "Any thoughts on the upcoming action?"


----------



## Scotley

*Willum*

"Oh quite well, that Nac'Losins some healer." He grins and adds, "Damned cold hands though." He gives a little shiver and continues, "I guess losing so many friends are being so far from home just had me thinking of the past."  He nods, "The quarterdeck it is. I don't really know much about what we are doing to have a comment. I just heard we were going to try and take a prize from a prize crew."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Quarterdeck*

"That about sums it up, Supposdly the crew is small and unawares some 36 hours from Mermaid's Rest, when we take her, we will place a small crew on her and sail her to Tergere where we will meet up with her after we sail back to mermaids rest to pick up a few hulks to transport back to Tergere. Then we are off to Icewatch."


----------



## Scotley

*Willum*

"I gather from your tone you don't entirely trust that the situation is as you've been told?"  He motions to the ship around them, "I guess this ship of yours would make a tempting target too. She seems very fast."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Quarterdeck*

"I am somewhat skeptical, the situation is very fluid and what with our cargos's and cash we are indeed a temtping target"  Michael replies. "I am trying to think of some aces we can have to play in case we need them but so far have come up with little. Any ideas"

OCC: Just delaying a bit with the conversation so as to give the other group a chance to get clsoer in the time line.


----------



## Scotley

*Willum*

The bard considers and then grins, "I remember a piece from the 'Exploits of Bold Captain Balderdash.' The wise captain keep a set of boyant strong boxes that were loaded with traps and curses. Whenever he was assailed by a superior forces he'd drop the boxes over board as an apparent peace offering and rely on the greed of his pursuers to get them to stop and open the boxes while he made good his escape." 

OOC: Two rounds should get things back in sync...


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Quarterdeck*

With a short laugh Michael says "Now that is something i should look into getting....any more useful tricks from your songs"


----------



## Scotley

*Willum*

"Doubtless there are many. Perhaps with time you'll find I have many uses. Unfortunately, I am still tired from last evenings excesses. Normally, I only rest a handful of hours at most in a day, but now I am unusually drained." He has a final thought. "You know there are many sailor's songs that can enhance a crew's performance. I could begin teaching your men one of them tomorrow. What would you like to emphasize?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Quarterdeck*

"Sorry, I did not know your were not feeling well, go rest and we can discuss this more later....as for the other some would say strength, some would say skill some would say expertise,,,for me I would say heart...without a heart to lead it all the other is usless. Go now and rest...." Michael says. As the bard departs Michael will continue his vigil in silence for a while before asking Lieutian Mangrum to come see him...


----------



## Scotley

*The sea at night*

Michael finds it unusually quiet on the deck as he stares out over a dark sea. The moon is only at a quarter and though the stars show clearly in the cloudless sky it is dark any distance from the lights of the ship. A few other twinkling points of light can be seen near the horizon, a glimpse of other ships' lights presented only fleetingly with the rise and fall of the waves. For a moment it grows even quieter and darker. Michael feels a chill breeze in the otherwise warm air. He senses something calling to him. There is a prize to be had, power to be seized if only he could take it up. Glory could be his. And then Mangram is at his elbow. "Captain? Ah Captain? You sent for me Captain?" There is a slight look of concern on his face. Michael realizes he has raised his hand as if to backhand the officer at his side. He slowly lowers it and relaxs tense muscles in his face which is drawn up in a snarl. As the world returns to normal Michael realizes he was out of touch with his surroundings for a brief span of time.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing*

Concerned with the discover of his actions, Michael recovers and address Lt. Mangrum "Sorry about that Lt. Mangrum, I was distracted and deep into thought." Pausing and offering the Lt. a cigar Michael continues "I asked you here to discuss your future...you are at a crossroads and I wish for you to make an informed chocie...the first path is the simples in that you assume command of the vessel we are soon to take and spend the next 6 to 8 months ferrying building material and livestock to and from Terger or you remain onboard the ship and sail north with us. Should you go North you will gain greater experience and expertise but should you remain then you gain a command of your own...either way Storm and Company  wins.....What do you think is your hearts desire"


----------



## Scotley

*Mangram*

The lieutenant puffs thoughtfully on the cigar considering this offer. "Captain this is indeed crossroads in my life. I hardly dared hope that I might find a command so soon. On the other hand, I have learned much from you and the others already. I hate to leave behind the men I've trained."  He considers for a while longer. "If it pleases the Captain sir, I have to take the command sir. Even though the mission is not a glamourous one it will give me a chance to show off my talents and is better than many a sailor's first command. You'll not regret this sir."


----------



## Scotley

*Missive*

As Mangram considers his decision, Michael thinks back to a message he got in the logbook earlier in the day.




[sblock]Mr. Storm:



My thanks for the information – I would return the favor, but it appears you know everything we do at this time.  If we learn anything else, I’ll forward it along.  In respect to the earrings, I’ll do what I can; however, it will be more a matter of persuasion than decision on my part as I am far from the leader of our little group.



Good to hear from you again!



Rook

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing*

"I really dont blame you in fact it is what I would proably do in your shoes" Michael says...."Let's just hope our plans work out and we get you that ship....if not then there are several other options open to you that we can discuss....but in any case we desperately need a larger crew and marine force..any ideas where we can find that"


----------



## Scotley

*The discussion continues...*

"I'd say you got lucky in that backwater, Tregere. Most ports the vacant berths outnumber able seamen two to one. With trade expanding it is tough to find good people. We might continue to do well in lesser traveled ports. Of course you can't expect to find the best crews there."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing*

"Actually that may be best" Michael replies "That way we can train them to our ways and not break bad habits.." Then in an offhand way Michael will say "Do you think besides your normal sailing to and fro with building products and livestock, you could turn 5000gold over in trade to cover the expenses of your ship as well as extra for the bank"


----------



## Scotley

*Mangram*

"Get them young and train the right, yes sir." He rubs his chin absently considering. "We might do well if we can find enough interesting cargo on Tregere. I assume we'll mostly be empty on the outbound trips and that most of the inbound trips will be near full? If we sail beyond the wheelands their is always a market for fresh pork. You've already done well with cigars, but again the best market will be more distant ports. Perhaps Chandar and Imparell can give me some ideas about what would sell best on neighboring isles.  I assume the dye market is petty well served already, but there is bound to be something worth selling on Tregere."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing*

"Well what do you think  about a run of fresh produce and pork and such to Mermaids Rest once a month of so. That is if we can recruit suffiecnt marines and crews to keep it safe. But i do agree with you....lets keep it to pork and foodstuffs on the outbound trips from Tergere.....and then we will need you to find someone who knows cattle, pigs and fowls for your return tirps with livestock"


----------



## Scotley

"Yeah if those pirates at the 'Rest find out we have too few marines aboard they will try something. I expect we can get a pretty good selection of vegetables fresh on Tregere, when they are in season, but some months we might have to go further to say the Western Reach."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing*

"Could be worth considering and such mudane cargo could keep you well below the radar of pirates and unfriendlies" pausing Michael continues "It will all work out i am confident,,but for now i think we should see to our current plans"


----------



## Scotley

*Mangram*

"Yes, I was just about to review our readiness. How heavy a watch do you want to set tonight? I was thinking we should let as many man as possible rest up for tomorrow. Unless you have reason to expect a threat this evening?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing*

"I think a normal watch will do, but do have the crew rig boarding bells along the sides of the ship as a precaution" With that Michael takes his leave and heads below deck where he will sleep. Before settling in though he places the 6 black perals underneath his pillow.


----------



## Scotley

*Nite, nite*

Seeing that the ship is well prepared, Captain Stormwarden retires for the evening. He is somewhat restless, sleep not coming easily. Once he does sleep the night is filled with dark dream and he wakes in the hour before dawn drenched with sweat that has frozen in tiny dagger shaped icecycles on his body. He rises shaking the ice off only to find that it is very warm in the cabin.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing*

9th Day of Sunstime

Rising and becoming spooked, Michael will dress and order breakfeast. While waiting he will ask Guiessippe if he would ask the priestess to join me for breakfeast. When she arrives Michael will tell her about the dream and what has b een happening over the last day "Any idea"  he asks


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Does Michael tell her about putting the pearls under his pillow?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing*

Yes he does


----------



## Scotley

*Converstation with Nac'Losin*

The wise old woman considers for a while before speaking, "I think you've aquired some sort of taint during the night of the Masque. Something very dark and evil is working on you, trying to tempt you. I would not continue with the pearls or even handle for the time being as you could be admitting the taint to them, ruining them for all but dark purposes. Give me a little time to pray and I can learn some different spells and try to understand this if you like."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Priestess*

"I had not thought about that"  Michael says. He will then get up and get the pearls and hand them to the Priestess "These may be safer in your posession" then he will pause..."Let's us hope i can resist such temptations"


----------



## Scotley

*Nac'Losin*

"Indeed, let us hope you can. Tell me more of what happened in there. How might you have aquired this taint?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Priestess*

Michael will tell her in great detail of the temple etc and the block of ice even showing her the two northern hunting knives secured in the lead box.


----------



## Scotley

*Revelation*

Nac'Losin follows patiently with the story, sometimes, smiling, sometimes nodding and at other times shaking her head. Then near the end when Michael pulls out the daggers she recoils visably. She lets out a stream of curses in celestial. "Gods above, that's your problem. Those things are the vilest I've ever seen. The number of dead associated with those blades is overwhelming."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Priestess*

With a slight smile Michael says "I take it the lead box was not reallly working....perhaps we can find a way to shield them better and i take it my guess was right that they would miss them?"


----------



## Scotley

*The daggers*

"Oh the lead box couldn't hurt, but once you've handled them, I think they can reach you. You are right however, I suspect that they are none too happy and loosing these. Although I can't help thinking they must be glad to be rid of them on some level." She shivers involuntarily, "they are most unpleasant."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Priestess*

"What were the daggers used for"


----------



## Scotley

*Nac'Losin*

"I'd have to get entirely too close to them to find out much more. I think I can safely say they have been used repeatedly for human sacrifice. Blood magic leaves quite a taint and these seem to have some dark intellegence within them."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Priestess*

Michael will consider her commetns for a moment and then with a half smile say "Kinda scarey is it not?" then continuing.."Then we best place them back in the box and safely locked away" and will then proceed to do so. Once completing this task he says "Perhaps your meditations and such will help find a way to ward the box to contain the evil"


----------



## Scotley

*Nac'Losin*

"Yes, keep them locked away. I can ward them with a simple circle of protection, but I don't think that my simple power will be enough." She considers a moment scratching the back of her hand absently, "Perhaps our new ships' singer knows a warding song he could teach the crew? I don't think anything less than a taste of the true song will contain such vileness."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Priestess*

"Then perhaps i could impose upon you to discuss the matter with him"


----------



## Scotley

"Certainly, I'll go have a talk with him. Let me get my things and place a protective circle around the box now. Where would you like to keep it?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Priestess*

"I think that it would be best if they remain here if we could find an out of the way place to put them. I would not feel comfortable exposing you to danger should somone come looking for them"


----------



## Scotley

*Protective Circle*

"Yes, here is good. I'll be right back." She steps out to fetch her things. Soon she returns with a wicker basket and Fa'Duatha. She begins with a long prayer during which Fa'Duatha adds phrases at prescribed points. Candles are lit and placed about. Soon purifying incense is being carried about by the assistant while Nac'Losin mixes arcane ingredients into pigments. Soon she is scribing a careful double circle around the box and filling the space inbetween with powerful symbols. As she works a cool breeze begins to blow through the room with an increasing force. Fa'Duatha begins to pray again working a well worn set of prayer beeds through her fingers. As Nac'Losin comes to the close of the ritual a sudden icy burst blasts through the room covering everything in a rime of ice crystals and dousing all the candles and incense. With a shaking hand Nac'Losin draws the final symbol and the wind ceases. Both women crumple to the floor and curl up into shivering balls near unconcious. The temperature in the cabin is well below freezing and the amphibious women seem unable to function in the cold.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Protective Circle*

Assessing the situation Michael calls out "Grond, Guiesspiee, Grumaber attend me now" Quickly gathering blankets from his bed, Michael will wrap the women in them. Then engagin his power MIchael will attempt to warm the room with a heat oriented flow of his own magic. Then he will await the arrival of the men.


----------



## Scotley

*Chill in the air.*

Michael's people arrive almost immediately, and begin to take the women out of the chilled cabin, as it remains quite warm on deck. Michael is able warm the room after a little while. Soon Nac'Losin and her assistant are sitting up drinking hot soup supplied by Grumbar.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The day*

9 day of Sunstime

Concerned about what just happpened, Michael cant but help think "CRAP CRAP CRAP".....seeing to the priestess and her helper and as to the general condidtion of the ship, Michael will try and process the events..."something big is out there, something that he does not have the power or ability to deal with just yet if ever.....caution and planning are well advised..

When the priestess has recoverd Michael will say "I did not expect that madame, sorry i put you and your helper in harms way"


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds that the ship continue to perform well and that everything is ship shape. Returning to Nac'Losin he finds her to be well, "I think we may safely assume this is a much bigger and darker mess you've stubbled onto then we first suspected."  She takes another sip of soup. "We are really okay, but our people do not fare well in the cold. I fear this journey north may be more than we can endure without careful planning and ways to stay warm."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Priestess*

"I have been thinking on that as well Priestess...and perhaps i have an inkling of a soultion for a portion of that probelm  but shall know more depending on our success tonight. Given what me may be facing...it is proably best that we all get some rest this afternoon in prepartion for tonights adventure"...Michael will then give the appropriate orders for crew rest.........and for the completing of prepartions for tonights possible attack.


----------



## Scotley

*A day of waiting.*

The retribution makes good progress and by late afternoon is approaching the barren rocky isle where the quarry is said to be sheltering. A call comes down that the rocks have been sighted from the crowsnest.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Hunt*

"Lt Mangrum, all hand to their stations if you please" Michael will assess the situation for a moment "Steer us well clear of the rocks and take us around the island and let us see if we can spot our quarrey"


----------



## Scotley

*Approach*

The men move quickly to their stations while the Retribution turns smartly. The rocks are a half-moon shape raising perhaps 15 to 20 feet above the waves at the highest point. It seems to home only to a few sea birds. As the ship comes around the single mast of a small ship can be seen rising above the rocks. Two or three men can be seen on deck working. There are no sails or rigging visible just the bare mast.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Quarry*

"There she is gentlemn, lets prepare to start our plan. Lt. Mangrum steer us towards her"


----------



## Scotley

*The plan*

The ship swings around as ordered. 

OOC: and what exactly are your orders and the plan...?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ship*

Michael will give orders for the ship to steer close to it's prey...when they are perhaps 20 yard or so, Chandar and his strike team will go over the side to hit the ship from the opposite side.. Nicholas will try to ruse our way in with his disquise  and once we are close ....Grond will lead his strike team across the decks with a watch of crew in support. Michael and company will hold the main deck and support the attack......


----------



## Scotley

*Taking the Prize*

As the Retribution begins its approach, the men on the other ship stop their work. One shouts, "Where'd you get the new boat Captain?" Nicolas responds, "Two prizes this week, can you believe it?" This seems to make the men suspecious, it would appear that while Nicolas has the look of the captain, something it off in the voice or manner. Nicolas continues, "Back to work lads. I brought you some help." At this point the other men begin to grab weapons, but now it is too late. Chandar and his strike team are starting to appear over the far rail and in an instant Grond is taking the fight to them from this side. The battle is swift and deadly. It seems the pirates are used to attacking with sudden overwhealming force and winning easily. They face the men of the Retribution recklessly with no coordination. While a couple of the men put up a decent fight, all twelve are dead in the first handful of rounds. Chandar goes below and returns quickly to report the ship is secure.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

"Watching the conflict from the quarter deck Michael is stunned by the success..this was to easy "Grond please search the fallen, all the wounded to go below to the ships healer....and Captain Chandar i want the ship throughly searched...this does not feel right?"


----------



## Scotley

*The Search*

A brief search of the boat reveals no other inhabitants. The boat has been largely stripped of valuables. The rudder chains and every scrap of sail cloth has been removed. The ship's bell and all identifing marks are gone. All the loose furniture has been removed. The galley has been stripped of pots and pans. There is only one small cask of water and perhaps enough rations for one meal to serve the 12 crewmen. A few simple tools and the men's weapons are all that can be recovered from the ship. In addition to the weapons a total of 150 gp worth of coins and modest valuables are found on the fallen pirates. There are no ropes, no wood or tar for repairs and not even any hammocks or bedding. From the work being done it appears that the plan to break the ship for parts, even though the boat appears sound and well maintained up to this point. The mast was being taken down and several windows and door being removed. It is a small single masted scooner about half the size of the retribution. Mangram suggests an answer, "I'd say the pirate lass didn't trust these boys not to run off with her prize. She had all the sail, ropes and rudder pulled to see they couldn't sail away. She didn't even trust them with food and water for a short journey. No honor among theives I guess."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

"How long do you think it will take you to get her ready to sail with a crew "Captain Mangrum"....Michael says with a smile..."We will escourt you as we head back to the rest and you shall turn off and head towards Tergere where you will recruit a crew and refit her"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

Michael will then invite Grond, the prisetes and Captain Chandar to the deck...."Easy enough but it may have been to easy...as soon as Captain Mangrum gets her ready we will sail but i am of a mind to put her in tow and have the repairs,outfitting made as we go...i feel weird about this place..."


----------



## Scotley

*Captain Mangram*

"It all depends on what I find at Tregere. It shouldn't require a very large crew for a ship of this size, but I don't expect the facilities at Tregere are very advanced as yet. I believe I can have her ready for full duty in a month if I find the right people to hire, six weeks at the outside. The ship seems pretty sound. Rigging her with all new sails and a new set of rudder chains will take a minimum of two weeks. Proper fittings another week and then one to three weeks of sea trials with the new crew."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Captain Mangrum*

"Then it is settled then, we will tow you back to Terger then come back to Mermaids Rest to pick up our other hulks...Gentlemene let us take her in tow and set course for Tergere"


----------



## Scotley

*Return to Tregere*

"We'll have a few days to Tregere Captain, could I have say 10 men to start doing a little work on the new boat? We can start putting the doors and such back in place?" Asks Captain Mangram. 

Soon lines are carefully attached. The wind is blowing directly into the rocky cove and it takes a heroic effort with many men small boats to get safely away from the rocks and under sail. The once spritely Retribution feels like a tired old ox pulling the other boat. The winds are not particular favorable and considerable tacking is required. The crew has little experience towing and they stuggle to figure out the best methods. Eventually, they start to make some agonizingly slow headway. Willum comes on deck and begins to encourage the men. He even teaches them a few lines of the _song of wind_.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

"That is fine Captain Mangrum, take a crew over and begin repairs" Michael replies....."We shall sail thru the night making the best speed we can......any questions gentlemen"


----------



## Scotley

*Questions*

With a nod Mangram begins to gather men with some skills he can use. Imparell asks softly, "Captain do you think we can continue to safely tow in the dark? Perhaps we should practice all day tomorrow in daylight before continuing on. The men are trying their best, but we really don't have experience wih this sort of thing." The ships clock seems to be ticking omionously loud in Michael's ear as he considers the situation. The Retribution waddles in the swells like a pregnant duck as the men stuggle with the sails.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

"I do not know Lieutiant, but there is only one way to find out....we will reduce the sail of the Retribution but still maintain headway with the prize in tow...I just do not think it is wise to linger in this area......and wish to put space bewteen us...." Michael says.


----------



## Scotley

"Aye aye Captain, if the recent holder of that scooner show up we aren't going to be much good in a fight pulling that load. Very wise to clear out even in the dark." The retribution sails on even more slowly making perhaps a knot more than the tides here. The hours of darkness wear on and everyone is tired. One man who foolishly gets himself caught between rail and tow line looses an arm about two hours before first light. Nac'Losin stabilizes him and he will live, but she has not the power to restore his arm. Only a few ships lights are seen at a distance in the night. None seem to be moving toward or parallel to the Retribution, though each time lights are spotted nerves get taunt. By the time Grumbar is serving up breakfast it is a weary crew that eats with little talk. The wind improves about eight and the speed picks up, but the extra wind means more swells and the Retribution, built low as she is gets perilously close to having her decks swamped when the weight of the scooner pulls her stern into the swell.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To Tergere*

"Let her have a little more rope gentlemen to lossen her pull on us" Michael call out in response to the immediate danger...."master Willum, do you perhaps know a calming song to help ease our passage"


----------



## Scotley

*Willum*

"I do know a couple of course. I can set about teaching the men. It may take most of the way back to Tregere to get it right, but it seems a good idea to try." He sets about the teaching and that seems to help take the men's minds off the danger. Even if the singing is pretty bad. Adding some length to the line seems to ease the strain and the ride on the Retribution improves, but it makes controlling the scooner harder and if the wind changes it will make proper tacking tougher.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

The Retribution will continue it's course and when time permits, Michael will order the crew to start resting by divisions. Asking Grumbar to join him on the deck, Michael will ask the cook to prepare lots of coffees' and or hot tea's etc...anything to help relax the crew...When darkness comes the ship's laterns will be lit and positioned so as to give as much light as possible about the two ships and the space bewteen.


----------



## Scotley

*To Tregere*

The Retribution stuggles its way through the day and the men continue their hard work and singing practice. The burden of serving both ships is wearing on them. With some encouragement the Ogres pitch in and their strength helps a lot, but they are clumsy and have little useful skill to offer. As darkness fall and the lanterns are lit Michael calculates they can make Tregere in three more days and nights or maybe sometime on the fourth day if the weather holds.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

10th day of Sunstime

Having survived the night, Michael will hold a brief assembly with the coming of monring..he will tell the men of his apprecition of their hard work and the great effort they are putting forth and that it will be required for a few more days..."Gentlemen, we will reach Tergere in four days where we will rest and take on temporary help to sail the hulks back from Mermaids Rest. Upon our return with the hulks to Terger we shall have a few days rest perhaps as long as a week b efore we set sail North..this period will be done as a way to say than you for you hard work and service these last two weeks. Additionaly during this rest period we shall allocate a portion of your shares for you to enjoy your stay at home"


----------



## Scotley

*Assembly*

Despite their fatigue the men cheer the Captain's announcement.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

Michael will check the ship and the tow lines to make sure all is right with the ship but as he truly knows little about sailing he will leave the ship more or less in Guiesspies charge letting him gain the feel for command. He will then send a ship's boat to get a report from Lt. Mangrum. Finally he will speak with Lt. Impariell....when the toad officer get to him, Michael will say "Lt. Impariell you like Captain Mangrum are at a crossroads.....and we need your decesion. As you know we have purchased two hulks which we are going to refit. One is a fast schooner the other a barge. The schooner is yours should you wish it when it is finished in 6 months or so....until then your decsion is this....You can either stay and oversee the refit or you can continue north with us gaining more experience and famialrity with our new found company and recruiting a ships crew from the various ports. These recruits would be posted to your division and would transfer in mass to your ship when you assume command. The drawback is this...while you are training your crew and forming a team you would remain as second officer while i promot Lt. Guiseppe to the postion of first officer allowing him to his crew for this ship.


----------



## Scotley

The Retribution seems little worse for wear. Some of the lines may need replacing, but all seems in order to your eye. 

Imparell listens to what you have to say and then asks, "You plan to take the Tregerans you have aboard now north with you?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

"Only those who are willling, hopefully we will be able to recruit additional crew as we sail to bornhome....there any who wish will be sent back to Tergere in order to provide a crew base for the both Captain Mangrums and your new commands. At least that is my plan" Michael responds


----------



## Scotley

*Imparell*

The man nods his toad like head. "If my people are going into harm's way, I would prefer to be with them. I would like to command, but for now I think it best I stay with the Retribution. There are a few men who will choose to stay here, but I think most will want to see this through."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

"It is settled then, you shall start working on building your on crew while we sail north...fortune willing you will be able to lead your crew south back to Terger once we reach Bornholm." Michael says. "Perhaps with some luck you can recruit additional crew member on our return to Tergere so as to provide a larger crew base for both ships and thus giving some training time before your ships are ready"


----------



## Scotley

"That sounds a fine plan Captain," responds Imparell, visably pleased. "I think once the men go home and tell of their exploits there will be others interested in joining. The challenge will be finding trained people as opposed to folk simply looking to get off Tregere and try a different life."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

"Either way, we win" Michael says...."So anything we should keep an eye on that you have observed"


----------



## Scotley

*Imparell*

"I doubt very much that there is anything I have seen that you have missed, but I do try to keep my eyes open." He shrugs and continues, "The men are tired, but their moral is good. The new singer seems to be helping, though their is something odd about the man I can't quite figure. The idea of learning the great songs of the sea makes the men feel like real deep water sailors though most of them have never been on a boat this big before. To be part of a fleet has them positively giddy. That is what worries me. They may be overconfident. This trial with the towing has been good for them, humbling."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize.*

"Well then perhaps we should think of ways to keep them thinking humble...actually that may not be a bad thing .... confidence is great in a crew but overconfidence can be dangerous..." Michael says.....as the conversation comes to an end Michael will remain on the quarter deck until mid afternoon at which point he will check on the priestess and her acoloyote..then return to his post on the quarterdeck.


----------



## Scotley

NacLosin and FaDuatha seem to have recovered well and are in good spirits when Michael arrives to check on them.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Prize*

Michael will bid the ladies good day afther his checking on them, then retire to his cabin to rest so as to be present during the night when other members are getting their rest.


----------



## Scotley

The Retribution and its prize continue their slow march to Tregere. Clearly some other means of getting the other hulks to Tregere is going to be needed or the Retribution is going to be tired up for weeks. Finally, after another long day and night, the ships get really favorable winds and the final day's travel almost feels like a sprint despite being only about half the Retribution's normal cruising speed. Just at dusk word comes down that Tregere has been spotted on the horizon. A cheer goes up from the crew as this is home for many.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Tergere*

12th day of Sunstime
Evening

Taking his post on the quarter deck Michael will watch as the ship is docked. When the lines have been secured on both ships, he will address the crew "I know you all wish to go home this evening but we shall have to wait till tomorrow. Let us see to the ship this evening and have a good night rest and on the morning the crew will be partially paid and a small bonus given. Good job men.....you have set a standard of work and dedication that speaks well of such a new crew..."  Michael will emphasis the word CREW. Turning to Grond he says "Please...go find the harbor master and ask him if he will join us"


----------



## Scotley

*Tregere*

Grond returns almost immediately with a older gentlemen buttoning up his unform jacket to cover a fresh gravy stain. It would appear that your arrival has interrupted his dinner and that he was on his way to the ships as soon as news of your arrival reached him.


----------



## J. Alexander

*At Port*

"Sorry to have disturbed your supper sir, i did not realize just how late we were in arriving. I trust things have been pleaseant with you since our last visit some weeks ago." Michael says...then pointing to the new ship..."We have a need ship that we need to register as well as cargo's to declare" Michael will then pull out a sheet of paper reflecting the ship's currenty manisfest.


----------



## Scotley

*Harbormaster*

The man squints in the dim light, first at the new ship, then at the manifest and then at Michael. "Yes, Captain ah, Captain yes, good to see you again." Clearly he doesn't remember your name. He gestures at the new boat in tow. "What is the nature of your aquisition?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port*

"Actually another pirate prize if you would belive it. We seem to have been very lucky on our madien voyage....in fact i am sure all Terger will be happy as the crew will be paid part of their share to date....of course i am sure they will be in high spirites for the next day or two...Do you think we could relax a few of the port rules for them....they deserve a well needed rest and relxations periord... of course i am willing to advance funds against any damage they may cause accidentialy...do you think 100 gold would cover it" Michael says as he reaches for a pouch containing the coin...


----------



## Scotley

*Tregere*

"Well I, em, we ah can't have them just running rampent about the city you know. Keep them in some semblence of order and I'll just hold onto this until we see how much trouble they cause." He takes the purse and quickly tucks it away. "Now sir, another pirate prize. You are quite the scourge of the buckaneering devils aren't you. Good show sir."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port*

"Yes..but after this I am afraid we will be out of pirate waters and off to the north and our previsouly stated trading route...having picked up my friend in Mermaid's Rest. Now i just need to find a sturdy ship i can hire to trasfer to hulks from the rest to Tergere so they can be repaired. You would not happen to know any ships for hire for that type of commission would you "  Michael asks


----------



## Scotley

*Tregere*

Rubbing his chin and considering the port master says, "Well that depends on how heavy. Not too much in the way of large boats frequent these waters. Rarely anything bigger than a deep water shrimper puts in here. However, the Ironbelly out of Axiopolis has been running here. She pulls heavy barges in here sometimes. I think she's due in with a load of stone for a dike project Lord Contralle has going. I'd expect to see her within the next couple of days. She's making a regular run and you might have to outbid Contralle for her services."  Something in the way he says, "Contralle" suggests that the port master puts the lord in the same category with the lower orders of vermin. He might well be interested in mucking up the lord's plans. "Her captain is a fine dwarven fellow named Bailor, Cartimus Bailor. A little rough around the edges like most scow captains, but a stout fellow. I could arrange an introduction as soon as the Ironbelly is sighted if you wish..."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Authority*

"That would be excellent indeed, your help is deeply appreciated...perhaps you could dine with me at some point during our port call and allow me to show my appreciation for you help"...Michael says...."And i do appreciate your coming out to the ship this late....perhaps we can handel the transefer and paperwork tomorrow afternoon?"


----------



## Scotley

*Tregere*

"Certainly, I'd appreciate a chance to dine with you during your stay. The work your people are doing here has everyone talking. Its the largest project we've seen around here and a decade or more."  He nods, "Yes, I'll need some time at the office to put the paperwork together. If you'd care to call on me just after lunch I should think that will do nicely."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

"Once again i am in your debt sir" Michael says "Just after lunch will work perfectly" Michael then will make polite small talk with the man for about 5 minutes then excuse himself using docking duties etc...as the reason. Once the man has left Michael will turn back to the officers "Any comments before we stand down for the night Gentlemen"


----------



## Scotley

Chandar gestures at the departing harbor master, "You seem to know the way to his heart. We should have a quiet night here."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port*

"That is most welcome news Captain Chandar. Most welcome indeed. Do you think it may be possible for you to recruit some short term guards for the ship so that the entire crew may rest and stand down during the visit?" Michael asks


----------



## Scotley

*Chandar*

"Aye, aye Captain, I expect a few good lads I know are about. Give me an hour or so to see who is sober enough for the work. Shall I go ashore now?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Port*

"Please do Captain Chandar....and while your seeing who may be available please spread the word that we are actively recruiting once again for both sea and land based marines" Michael says...

As the Lizardman leaves, Michael will turn to the officers.."Lt's Mangrum, Impareill, please have the hands secure the ship within the hour so we may call liberty" Then he will add.."Pass the word for Master Grumbar if you would"...when the cook arrives Michael will ask him to start preparation of a nice snack for the crew as dinner has already been served.

Then Michael will call out once again to the Lieutiants.  "Assemble the ship's company in 90 minutes if you would gentlment." Michael will then repair to his cabin.


----------



## Scotley

*Fall In*

The smell of Grumbar's cooking fills the air as the ships are tied off and the men assemble. All are present except Chandar who did not return as expected. No men have arrived to guard the ships or join the crew.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

Addressing the assembled men Michael says "Thanks to your efforts we are safley back at our home port. Tonight we will rest aboard the ship and take care of all the little details that need to be done before a shipwide liberty is granted on the morning. At that time we will pay out an advance of your crew share of 10 gold pieces per man. I only ask that you check back in with the ship on the morning of the 12 day of Sunstime as we will know when we sail then. Also those who wish are more than welcome to stay aboard to sleep instead of enganging rooms..but i expect most of you are anxious to see home and family. In addition I ask that you help the crew recruit more members...we shall need to crew two additionaly ships in the next 6 months who will be devoted exclusively to local trade here in Tergerian waters.....though they will have to sail North with us and then return within 6 months. Are there any questions men?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letters*

10th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Tergere

Mssr Andre Boudreau

Dear Sir, 

I am pleased to announce that we have sold the intial cargo purchased from you just a few days ago at above average prices. Therefore I find myself in need of additional product so that we may contiune our successful venture and realize a handsome profit for both of us. If it is convient I wish to purchase ..2500 boxes of the Terger Grand Supremo, 3000 boxes of the Cherry Hill Cigars, 5000 boxes of the base cigars, 1000 pounds of the raw cherry tobacco and 1000 pounds of the raw tobacco for pipes. Additionaly should you have any other products that may be of interstes or any more of the Grand Supremeo Selects I would also be most intersted in purchasing those as well.  I look forward to the pleasure of reading your reply.

Respectfully

M. Storm


Michael will then go above deck and see if he can have the letter deliverd this evening.


----------



## Scotley

The announcement of pay and a chance to go home brings a cheer from the men. Someone in the ranks asks, "will there be a bonus for recruiting?"  Everyone falls to speculation about how they'll spend their money and plans to go ashore. No further questions are asked. Captain Storm is able to find a shipping clerk in his office that is willing to arrange delivery. Getting someone to go out to Boudreau's plantation at night will cost you a gold. Chandar and the expected guards still have not arrived.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

Michael will gladly pay the gold to have the messeage delivered. Before that he will say to the crew "I had not thought about it  but yes, there will be a bounty of 1 gold per qualified individual you refer to our crewe and if that person is accepted then it will go to 5 gold. Does that sound far to you men?"

After the crew is disassembled, Michael will wait 30 minutes and if Chandar has not arrived, he will contact him via the pearl earring.


----------



## J. Alexander

**

Forget about me


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Whoa, color me embarrased.   For some reason I thought I had made the last post and was waiting for you. I'm terribly sorry. I just figured you were busy or something. I'll get a post out now. I guess that's what happens when one assumes rather than checking.


----------



## Scotley

The suggested bounty for new recruits is greeted with enthusiasm. You can see the men trying to mentally list every old friend and distant cosiun who might have any aptitute for sailing.

After a wait Chandar still does not appear. An attempt at contact might have produced a groan in response or maybe Michael just imagined it. It was low and brief. After that only silence.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

His concerned aroused, Michael will ask call to Grond and Guiessippe. "Grond assemble the ogiers fully armed...Mr. Guiessppies please assemple a squad (5) of marines armed and ready to set out when i return to deck..... Michael will then seek out the priestess and tell her his results "Given what has happned we dare not overlook this, I intend to seek out Chandar..can you perhaps assist me in locating him"

OCC: Actually i just figured honey do's had way delayed you..and it actually worked out well......today has been more or less my first free days in ages ...Know anyone who wants to buy AFLAC ...quack quack


----------



## Scotley

The men set about getting ready. When you enter Nac'Losin's cabin you find her and her acolyte in heated conversation. They cease at the sound of your approach. Nac'Losin turns to you. "I have a spell that may help. Give me a moment to gather my things. The range is short so I'll need to go ashore."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Michael will ask the ladies to pardon his intrusion...the say "thank you priestess..sorry to have distribued your conversation..." Michael will the go arm himself in his cabin and return to the deck..."Are we ready gentlemen"


----------



## Scotley

*Dockside in Tregere*

Grond nods, the men ready. In moments Nac'Losin arrives on deck cluthing her bag and wearing a cloak. Fa'Duatha is not with her.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

With the party ready Michael calls over to his two other officers "Something may be afoot" Michael says "We are going to shore to check on Captain Chandar. Please have the other marines stand to and i would suggest we light the ship up with laterns so that if trouble comes our way you will have ample warning. You may also wish to go ahead and pass out the arms to the men just as a precatuion...i would hate to lose our cargo in our own home port" 

Having giving the directions, Michael will turn towards the priestess "Madam this way" and leads tha party ashore.....Guiessipe and the marines in front......michael and the priestess second and the Grond with the ogiers...


----------



## Scotley

*The Streets of Tregere*

It is by now around 10:00 pm and there is little activity in this sleepy port. What few people are about quickly take note of the odd company walking the streets. Once you've gotten away from the docks Nac'Losin pulls a cloak you recognize as Chandar's from a bag and incants briefly while making a few passes over it with her hand. She stands in the middle of the street turning slowly and after turning completely around twice she shakes her head. "Too far away. Perhaps we could narrow it down a little..."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"As you wish Lady" Michael says.."Lets contiune for a bit gentlemen so the lady may bring her powers to our aid" Michael will then direct the party deeper into Tergere as he goes he engages his devil sight in order to help scout the area


----------



## Scotley

*Tregere*

Devil's sight allows you to penetrate the darkness, but there is little of interest to see in the Tregeren night. After a little walking, Grond says, "Should we ask around and see if anyone has seen him?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Striking by the obviious Michae says softly to Grond "Still more than just muscle i see"  ...."Lt. Guiessippe take your squad and ask around for Chandar...turning to the lizardmen he says "Chandar went to find some additionaly guards for while we were at port, any idea where he may have went to recruit...he said it would onlhy take 30 minutes or so"


----------



## Scotley

"Well Captain, I'd guess some of the dockside taverns and restaurants. Perhaps the local guildhouse. They sometimes have notices for work there."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"Lets go then gentlement"..Michael says "Take us to those places"


----------



## Scotley

*Guildhall*

Lizard men in the lead and ogres following and clearly excited by a pub crawl, you set off. Soon you arrive at a large old stone building with a "Labor Guild" Stamped into the stone of the lintle. A long arched passage with no door runs down the lenght of the building. About halfway down is a big board with various notices tacked up. A handful of fellows are tossing dice against a stoop and drinking from skins. The building is obviously closed for the night, but a continual flame above the board lights this part of the passage. A brief scanning of the board provides no help though Michael does note posts for construction work posted by his factors here.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Approaching the dicing group Michael says with gold in his hand "Evening gentlemen, I am looking for my Chandar, the Captain of my Marines, would any of you gentlement perhaps have seen him in the last hour or so"


----------



## Scotley

"Big Gray scaled fella? He was here a while back asked for Mos'Taric. I ain't seen Mos'Taric and told him so."


----------



## J. Alexander

Michael will sense motive on the man as he speaks. 1d20+10-> [6,10] = (16). "That would be him indeed" flipping one gold to the man he says "Any idea where he left to search for Mos'Taric and any idea where we could find Mos'Taric"


----------



## Scotley

"Ole Mos is likely in some tavern or chasin' tail." He curses as the latest toss of the die costs him a handful of small coins. "Where I should be stead of pissin' my coin away with the likes of these. I'd try the Blue Heron on Reef lane, but the way my luck is runnin' tonight he's probly cross the isle."  He laughs bitterly and stakes another round with a silver.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"Well perhaps your luck may have changed"..taking a small pouch and jingling it..."Care to take us to the Blue Herron?"...Michael says to the man...then turning to the other men "Ten gold to the man who brings me word or leads to Chandars whereabouts by the time i reach the Blue Herron"  The addressing Guiesspiee and the marines "Lets go gentlemen"


----------



## Scotley

The proferred gold is clearly more than the entire stakes of the this little dice game and the men break up quickly. The speaker, extends a hand, "Dal'Tulac, looks like you've cost me any hope of winning my money back from this lot, so I guess I'm your man. The Blue Heron is this way." He guestures to the left and sets off at a casual stride his lizard tail swishing in the dust.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Taking the offered hand Michael says "A pleasure to meet you Master Dal'Tulac, I am sorry to have cost you your chance to reverse your run of bad luck, perhaps i can make it up to you somehow"....Michael and company will then follow him to the Blue Heron.


----------



## Scotley

They encounter few people on the streets. Soon the Blue Heron comes into sight. Light shines from the windows and music can be heard coming from inside. Perhaps a dozen lizard and toad folk are outside, talking, smoking and socializing in small groups. No humans are in view. It seems to be a popular spot and one of the few places bustling with activity this evening.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Approaching the the Blue Herron Michael will motion for Grond to take three of the ogiers and secure the back door and await his single. Michael will then approach the individuals lounging outside. "Good evening gentlemen"...taking a pouch of coin from his script after he hands one to his guide "Have any of you seen Chandar i have business with him"


----------



## Scotley

*Revealation*

One of the toad men, obviously intoxicated, laughs. "You'll have to wait in line behind the headsman. They took him away in chains not two hours ago."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Trying to contain his shock and dismay Michael says "Now that is interesting indeed...Could you tell me perhaps who took him away and where they took him" Michael says. "Gusieppie, take one of the marines in and ask the bartender to stand these gentlemen several rounds....i am sure their help deserves a further reward"

Michael will then give the priestess a quick look as if to convey..."do you know anything about this"


----------



## Scotley

"High chief Na'Prader's men. The Iron Tail Guard, must have been at least 20 of them. Said he kidnapped a princess." At this you hear a sharp intake of breath from Nac'Losin. She leans heavily on one of the men. She gathers herself. "Captain, we need to talk, it seems I do know something about this." Her eyes are downcast and she is speaking without her usual confidence. Meanwhile the Ogres are surrounding Guiseppi and making trying to convence him they should each be the one to stay and help with the drinking.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"Guiessppie, take these gentlemen inside" motioning to the gamblers etc outside "and either pay the bartender for five rounds for them as well as buying the house a round or give him the option of standing the house to five rounds and sending the bill to the ship..if he chooses that option..annouce to the bar that the Retribution is now in port and will be lookoing for additionaly hands starting tomorrow at 10am" Michael will then toss him a purse...then to the marines and ogiers he says.."Form up and prepare to leave"..he will then contact Grond and have  him bring the party around from behind the building.

Turning to the priestess he says "shall we walk a little way apart and discuss this matter"


----------



## Scotley

*The Story*

Guisseppi goes to take care of things and the others form up with only a little grumbling and a longing looks at the bar from the Ogres. After a few paces, Nac'Losin begins to talk. "I fear that I have not been as forthcoming about my acolyte as I could. You see, she is a princess. The daughter of the chief here. Poor Chandar is of low birth. He's very special though. His kind are only born once in a hundred years. However, the chief is only interested in marrying his daughter to wealth and power. Despite Chandar's obvious gifts and bright future, their union has been rejected by the father. Chandar respects the man's wishes and that's why he took the job on your ship. To leave temptation behind. I honestly feared that Fa'Duatha might do some foolishness or even harm herself if forced into a loveless marriage by her father. That's why I agreed to take her away as a student. Chandar doesn't know. He would never had permitted it. He's got a damned annoy streak of stubborness when it comes to proprity. Anyway, I never dreamed that chief would be dumb enough to suspect Chandar of wrongdoing. I'll have to set the matter straight, though there is no love lost between us."  

OOC: Hope to see you this evening!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Somewhat irked by her ommission Michale says "Things happen Priestess all we can do is do what we think is right or proper and then deal with what comes after. This Chiefitain, he wants wealth and power right...Is Chandar and the lady truly in love?  Do you know where the we can find Chandar?"


----------



## Scotley

*Finding Chandar*

"The chief has a sort of fortified compound at the edge of town. I'd expect Chandar to be there. I do believe they are truely in love. I hope that seeing his daughter with me will end this thing. However, if Chandar injured some guards then we might have an issue. If you want to really help Chandar and Fa'Duatha then money or power is what it will cost. That really isn't your concern though. Be cautious, this man is fairly powerful in his own domain and has a lot of pride. If we give offense there could be trouble." She pauses, "I suppose I should say I'm sorry for this, but in truth I'm not. I did what I did for good reason and I stand by it. The only thing I regret is not making it clear to you what was going on before we returned to Tregere. I never dreamed they'd blame Chandar for Fa'Duatha's being missing."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"Your intetions were good Madame, I do not think fate will be so cruel as to cause such harm"...turning to the assembled party Michael says "Guiessipp take your squad and go to the compond and ask the King if he will recieve us within the hour as we come with in friendhisp with gifts and information." Turning back to the others..."Back to the ship gentlement on the double quick...we need to collect a few more people and some gifts for this king"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: He's a chief, the human who rule the Wheelands don't let local toads and lizards call themselves King or any of the other recognized noble titles. 

You make it back to the ship without incident though the Ogres are gumbling about being hungry.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Once back on the ship, Michael will brief the officers on what is going on.."I doubt that the ship will be in danger so you may relax 2/3 of the crew until we return....just be careful"

MIchael will then have the men who accompanine him, the squad of lizard men and the squad of ogiers..armed with longspears, the weapon of choice and one of the fancy shields.

He will also select several of the magic items some coin and other valuable trade goods to take whith him as gifts/bribes. He will take the time to also arm himself etc....before he leaves he will take Nicholas aside "Please see what you can find out by nosing about this port"

When all is ready he will set off towards the chief's stockaid.


----------



## Scotley

*Tregere*

Nicolas slips into the darkness of the port and does what ever it is he does at times like this. Michael and company arrive at the stockaid at nearly midnight to find a very frustrated Guiseppi waiting outside redfaced and angry. "Those fools at the game wouldn't even tell their headman I was here. 'He has retired for the evening and isn't receiving.' That's all I could get out of them. I was considering setting the place on fire just to see they'd wake him for that or let him burn up in his bed."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

OCC: Is the chief's stockade close to the water say within 200 feet of the shore?


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Its across town on high ground.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

OCC::::CRAP, CRAP, CRAP

OCC: Is their anyone at the gate? if so Michale will ask for entry....if it is not given and immediaely,,the below action will commence.

Assessing the situation briefly, Michael will say "Fortune favors the bold...and it is better to ask for forgivness than beg for permission".....taking three thunderstones and three flashstones from his pouch...Michael will hand them to Guiesspiee and his squad...alterating them..flash, thuder.flash, thunder, flash, thunder..."Okay gentlemen when we take the gate down,,,I want you to count to two then throw them over the stockade walls...then form up on Lt. Guiesspiee...Is that clear"....turning to Grond and the ogiers....I will weaken the gates gentelmen then i want you to take them down.....find something you can use as a battering ram. if the gate does not fall to my blow..if it falls the go ahead and push forward with a shield wall...Any questions?....Priestess you and your acoloyte please move to the rear of the party"  As soon as all is in ready... michael will let loose with two sonic blasts on the center of the gate...1d20+10-> [3,10] = (13) 9d6+1-> [2,5,2,4,2,5,1,5,2,1] = (29) 1d20+10-> [19,10] = (29)  9d6+1-> [3,4,6,4,5,1,3,2,4,1] = (33) for 13 and 29 to hit and 29 and 33 for damage


----------



## Scotley

As expected, Michael gets a chilly reception from the gate keeper. 

OOC: I'll proceed with the assult this evening.


----------



## Scotley

Nac'Losin and Fa'Duatha fall back as ordered though there is a look of concern on Fa'Duatha's face as you begin to bomb, blast and batter her father's door. The boom and flash of your alchemicals seem to have the desired result as your initial assult is greeted by only a brace of crossbow bolts that may have been fired as much out of panic as intent. The gate yields to your assults after only a moment of concentrated attack by the Ogres; although, someone is blowing the alarm on a trumpet. It can can barely be heard over the din of your sonic attacks and the Ogre's blows. The few men on the walls and gate not still stunned have retreated to the central building which is a fairly sturdy looking stone and timber structure. There are a row of buildings to either side. One side seems to be shops and servants quarters while the other side seems to be storage and stables. The main door is closed and being barred. Crossbowmen start to appear at cross slits higher up the three story building. 

Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"I do belive we have announced ourslef" Michael says....."Form up gentlemen...Guiesspippe you in your squad from up front with shields planted for cover..The ogiers to the side and rear with raized shields" This will form a turtle with overhead protection. Michael will then use "Entropic Warding" to foil the shots directed at the area..."Please announce us Grond"

At which point Grond will boom in his voice. "Captain Storm requests an audience with High Chief (insert his name) and not that of poorly trained doorwardens. Gifts he brings to honor the High Chief"


----------



## Scotley

*Greetings*

A few bolts rattle off shields, finally an upper window opens and a lordly sounding lizard man shouts, "who dares violate the sanctity of my home in the middle of the night?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"Captain Storm of the Retribution...I can see by you preparation that your door wardens have failed to inform you of our arrival and that of your daughter. I sent envoys over an hour ago to inform you of our arrival with gifts and found your gates barred an no one authority to greet us. Pardon if my overeaction of displeasuer distribued your sleep""


----------



## Scotley

"Correct me if I'm wrong Captain, but is it not the host's responsibility to decide when visitors will be received rather than the visitor? If you've brought naught but blasts and battering rams as gifts I shall be mightily displeased."  At this Fa'Duatha steps forward and removes her cowl. "Of father open the door and talk to the Captain." The window slams and shouts and activity can be heard within. Soon the door opens and a some sort of lizardman functionary steps out. "Captain, you and your officers are welcome, but I fear we have no seating for your other 'men'. He says the last casting his eyes with distain at the Ogres who seem quite distrught that there will be no plunder this evening.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Michael will smile at the functionairy.."I would be delighted to but do you truly wish for me to leave them here when I am the only one who control's them...such terrible accidents and misunderstandins could occur" Then smiling Michael adds besides they are carrying gifts which to really be appreciated must be seen in s equence" Gesturing towards the shields.."Once we have exchanged the gifts etc, my word that they will leave"


----------



## Scotley

Clearly not crazy about the idea, the chamberlin lets you in and guides you to the chief's hall. It is a roughly oval room framed in heavy timber with thick tapestries decorating the walls. A fire has been started in the large hearth. The furniture, a long tresel table with benches down the side and two simple side boards, is plain and rough looking, but functional. The chief's chair is a large chair with a few simple carvings of tobacco leaves and a red velvet cusion. He sits flanked by a pair of advisors a frown on his face.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Walking into the room with an air of relaxed confidence and a pleaseant expression showing no harmful intent Michael will motion for the Guiesspe to take one squad to the right wall and Grond the other to the left wall and have the guards stand more or less shield to shield so as to show the hunting scenes enamled upon them. Michael will then lead the priestess and the princess towards the High Cheif "I deeply appreciate you receiving us in the timely manner sir..if i could beg the indulgence of having the Col of my Marines present, Col. Chandar, we could resolve this unhappy situation to the mutal benefit of us both." Slowly reachin into his tunic Michael will produce a pouch of fine pearls. Placing them on the table he will say.."This is just the first guest gift i present in front of you nobel chief"


----------



## Scotley

The fellows obvious distain fades as he practically drools on the pearls. "Oh very well, we may as well trot him out and sort this all out. Daughter I think you should go upstairs to your room." He nods to one of his advisors who sends a man to fetch Chandar.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

'If i could ask the boon of a few cups, we can sampel this excellent wine while we wait and perhaps while we wait we could discuss a few business matters" Michael says while producing a very nice wine say a 50gp bottel. " I belive six cups will do..that will be one for the priestess and her acoloyte who are my counselors, Col. Chandar. and then your couselors"


----------



## Scotley

"Acolyte? Counselor? Who, my daughter? I think not. Does she give you better counsel than she seems to give herself?" He chuckles, a strange somewhat disquiting reptilian sound. "But I'm curious to see this dog and pony show." He motions to his man who passes the order and a steward in a white jacket, seeming out of place in this rustic setting, produces glasses.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Smiling, Michael will hand the wine to the steward as he does he says "Well sir i have found that it is easier to give good adivce rather than accept your own council" Gesutring towards the assembled counslefor on the dias and to his party  he continues "Differing perceptions and understandings are often very valuable when those who must make a weighty decesion find it time to decide"   Then laughing softly so as to play into his mention of a dog and pony show..."If you would be so kind Sir as to inspect the troops and their panoply while we wait so as to start the show"   Michael will then turn towards Grond and Guiessipe...Gentlemen stand your divisions to for inspection


----------



## Scotley

The men stand to attention their fine shields held out rigidly and reflecting the smoky light of the room. The lizard folk at the end of the table watch curious and sip their wine, but only after some of you have tasted.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"With your permission"...Michael then turns and orders Guiessipe and Grond to slowly march their squads the dias.  "You can see the affect they have" he comments "But truly the full affect only occurs if the other ten shields are present"

When the men have completed their circuit and resume their position along the walls and away from the dias Michael will continue "Actually, this meeting is a boon for me as I have several business propostions I am needing assistance here on Terge with and I have been told by my counselors that you are one of the individuals I must talk with in order to put them in motion. Should we be abel to  reach a mutually satisfactory agreement...both our coffers should be enriched after the first year with a yearly revune of bewteen 5000 and 8000 gold pieces. And that is but one of the ideas that have been presented to me for consideration"


----------



## Scotley

"I've heard a lot of sales pitches in my time, but this is the first time anyone ever battered my gate down with a squad of Ogres in the middle of the night to sell me something." He looks up a Nac'Losin and Fa'Duatha for a moment. "So you're trying to convince me that your coming here has nothing to do with Chandar stealing my daughter?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Chuckling slightly Michael says "Of course tonight's visit has everything to do with Col. Chandar being taken by force while he was about my business...and as i owe him my protection I was forced to act..much like you have been forced to act due to the perceptions about your daughter and Col. Chandar. That does not mean we can not take advantage of this misunderstanding to solve the problem and perhaps increase our coffers as well. After all business partners have to respect each other both personally and the force they can bring to bear...it helps keep everyone honest so to speak"


----------



## Scotley

The fellow looks at you for a moment in silence. He seems unsure of what to make of this strange visitor who busted into his domain. Finally, with a sigh and a 'come hither' gesture of his scaly hand he says, "Well come out with it then Captain, you have my attention."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"What would you say to the idea of a ship being crewed by your people carrying trade bewteen the local isalnds and perhaps as far as Cambry....I have the ship that will be ready in 8 monts...now i must find a crew and train them...i would imagine that such a ship would give the group that crews here ample opportuinty to trade their own wares without the middlemen involved....as well as other cost saving measures..."  Then pausing he continues..."We also have my idea and backing for several small industires based on Terger...all of which woudl provide employment opportuintes for the locals as well as investment opportuitnes for those wishing to invest....perhaps you have heard of the warehousing compound i am having built as well as the extensive dry docks etc"


----------



## Scotley

One of the aides whispers something to the chief and a look of understanding crosses his face. "So you are that Captain. You are the source of much speculation on the island." Another comment from his advisor and he says, "You offer tantilzing hints, but none of these businesses could suceed if I tell the people here not to work with you." Nac'Losin bristles at this, "Do you really think you have that much power Fa'Dutolla? You are no Emporer." He looks daggers at her, but the staring contest comes to an end without resolution as Chandar is brought in chained at wrist and ankle. He looks to have been beaten and remains unconcious until a bucket of water is poured over him.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Ignoring Chandar's arrival for the moment...MIchael says with iron is his voice "I have found that people work for those who are loyal to them and who offer them protection and respect regardless of the two respecitve position in the hierarcy...thus i came for my Col. who has served me well and was owed no less...and failing that Sir I have found that given the choice bewteen honorable labor at fair pay and menial subistance living...enough will chose teh honorable labor that i would not have to look to far. Ask your councilors (gesturing towards the men on the dias) what effect gold would have on the willinginess of Tergerians to work with me.  Michael then will proceed to empty 100 gold pieces onto the table next to the white pearls.


----------



## Scotley

He clearly doesn't like this much and the counsellors are talking to him in both ears. Fa'Duatha can't remain stoic when presented with a battered Chandar. She runs to comfort him.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Seeing her break ranks  Michael will say "Counselor, leave that to the healers..we are conducting business here and your attention is required." Then looking at the LIzard Chief.."With your permission sir, May i have my healers look to Col. Chandar's comfort and well being?"  the pausing Michael says..."If i may have a seat...we can open negioations in earnest....what shall we discuss first.....the matter of Col. Chandar and that misunderstanding or shall we discuss what is dear to most everyone's heats prosperisou venutes that stenght both our coffers and the allegiance of our commands"


----------



## Scotley

The lizardman chief makes a dismissive gesture. "She can check on him if she wishes. He got a little roughed up when we were trying to find out what he'd done with my daughter, but he's not seriously hurt. I wanted him alive and well for his execution."  Focusing his attention back on Michael he asks, "So what's your story here. Why should I free this villian?"  

OOC: [sblock]Sorry for the delay. Running the big battle in the main game is time consuming. They are in deep dog doo this time. That giant zombie squid is proving a formidable foe. Even better than the big pig! [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Smiling somewhat Michael comments "One good reason is that the perception of him taking your daughter was wrong thus his subsquent imprisonment could be seen as unjust...A second reason would be that should something happen to Col. Chandar then it would upset me greatley as he is sworn to my service and I am here willing to strike a bargin for his release..but perhaps the most importan reason is your daughter. Should something happen to Col Chandar do you honestly think she would find it in her heart to forgive you of your part...Love is a blessing of the god's.....I belive it is best not to tempt them by thrawting their intent.'

OCC:  Yeah sounds that way.


----------



## Scotley

The lizard man looks at Fa'Duatha and rolls his eyes. "Youth!"  he says as a curse. "So tell me what happened if Chandar is not responsible; though, it looks rather suspecious that Fa'Duatha returns home within hours of my capture of Chandar."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Lifting his hands palms upward in gesutre Michael says..."Truthfully, I think it was all due to bad timing. Col. Chandar was hired by me well in advance of my engaging the services of a ship's healer which is how your daughter came to my ship. I do not belive there was sufficent time to coordinate their actions but that both were acting out of a desire to get away from the island and the continual sight of the one they loved. I can attest that there was no interaction bewteen them onboard the "Retribution" as you daughter kept herself more or less confined to the ship's healers quarters and Col. Chandar was kept busy either in cousel session or in leading his men. As to the suspicious return...that is easily accounted for...when i found my Col. missing... i set out to search for him...I found that he had been taken by the Iron Tail guard and that he was accused of taking your daughter...As I was planning a strike mission to rescue him I was informed that your daughter was aboard my ship. I then sent Lt. Giuessppie here to inform you of our arrival and went to retrive your daughter so we could set this misunderstaning to bed."


----------



## Scotley

The lizardman chief listens to Michael's explaination in silent locking his reptilian gaze on him the whole time. After a moment both his counselors whisper in his ears for a while then he motions them to silence and resumes his quiet stare. The stillness in the room goes on uncomfortably long and then is shattered by a nosy breaking of wind by one of the ogres followed by a smack as one of his fellows smacks the offending ogre on the shoulder. Michael suspects that the chief is fond of using this silence to make people uncomfortable, but the ogre's antics have taken some of the sting out of it. He takes a sip of wine and finally says, "What say you _Chardishi_?"  to Nac'Losin. "A you willing to admit your own guilt in stealing my underage daughter away?"  

OOC: Chardishi translates roughly as 'witch'. I thought I'd give Michael a chance to chime in here if he wants, but otherwise I'll continue on later tonight.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

With a soft smile  Michael says "Witch is it ...I like in Counselor...as it does hide your faith well and may come in handy....what foes attacks a ship known to have a foul witch aboard....You should not keep such secret you know....we could have used that reputation to good affect on our last voyage..Now that i have found out your secret I suppose your going to want me to increase your pay as well as build a bigger temple here"


----------



## Scotley

Nac'Losin gives Michael a withering look. I would appear she isn't thrilled with the title. "I am a legitimate priestess, and as such, I gave my protection to your daughter."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Smiling at the Priestess reaction Michael will say "It would appear sir, that mostl are victums of acting on good intentions...You to protect your daughter, the priestess as part of her calling, Chandar out of his wish to seperate himself from your daughter and not cause her further heartache...your daughter out of love" Then taking a sip of his wine.."Now my actions where not so nobel as I can in anger to rescue my Col who has show me good an faithful service adn was quite upset at finding our way barred. For that I am willing to make restituion and restore your gate."

Taking another sip he says "Now as how to remedy this all so that no face is loss by any party. I would suggest that we allow Chandar and your daughter to marry provdiing her bride price is where i can afford it and her dowery is sufficent to match her station. For here we do have an upper hand sir...your daughter can not marry without your permission and Col. Chandar is sworn to my service and so can not marry without mine. I would imagine that we both can get an agreement out of them that satisfys us both as they seem to have been striken with true love. Col. Chandar i know can support a wife and as my wedding gift I will gift them with either a house or a suite in the complex i am buildling to befit their status. Now the true brideprice should be something that reflects your daughters worth and set with eny the hearts of the daughters of all your rivals. What say you to a 1/3 ownership interst in a small brigiatine that will soon be brought to Terger to be reparied and refit as the bride price?...As for the dowery we could suggest say 25 acres of land or perhaps the service of so many of your people? Do you have any suggestions


OCC: LOL WHAT YOU DONT WANNA RUSH IN .....GEE I wonder why

OCC:::::Hopefully i will distract him with greed and get his mind going in other directions so that he will agree.


----------



## Scotley

Chandar tries to protest and starts to say something about earning in his own right, but Fa'Duatha smothers whatever noble seniment he had in mind with a kiss. A heated debate rages with the advisors. Finally, the Lizardman chief asks, "and would this one third ownership include the title of 'Captain' as well as owner? I have no desire to take to the sea, but certain status goes with a Captaincy which appeals to me."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Thinking quickly Michael says "It could of course have the title of "Captain" but that would entail perhaps more obilgations that you are willing to take on...'Captain's" will have to crew their vessels and of course assume command of the day to day operations of the ship as well as their place in the hiearcy or the company which controls the majority interesty. Personally, I do not have a problem with it if you are willing to assume such burdens..or you could just take the title "Commodor" which confers a degree of ownership of a vessel rather than just being it's captain serving at the whim of the owners. You may choose which title you wish and I will make the necessary arrangements....."


----------



## Scotley

Another debate with the advisors followed by, "Yes, commodor would be acceptable, but I would like to assume Captain's duties at least briefly, perhaps for a week or a few days while the ship is here and being outfitted. Can you accommodate this request?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Without hesitation Michael says.."Yes of course that would be most appropriate i think. As Commodore, i would think you would like to meet the proposed Captain and give your approval....and it goes withouth being said as the ship will be using Terger as it's home port it would be available to you should you need it and it's current contracts allow it to be taken out of service for a week or two...." Michael says baiting the hook even further..


----------



## Scotley

"Well yes, I would need to meet the fellow..." He considers what else to says and confers again with his ministers. "Your offer has merit, but as you can see my daughter is lovely and I had hoped to marry her to someone of considerable power and influence." Pointing to the battered Chandar he adds, "This one, despite his size is just a mercenary."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"We all have to start somewher do we not..but he is far from a mercenary solider..he is the commander of ship borne troops for 4 ships and soon to be 6 with a house and crew shares to befit his status....I dare say that should we advance him his portion of the shares already owned, Col. Chandar would be possesed of some 5000 gold pieces....not bad for a start...but it can not be said he is a mercenary...he signed on as a memeber of a crewe...which is far more than most can say"


----------



## Scotley

"I see he has come up in the world since he left Tregere." There is more consideration by the advisors. "So Captain, your assersion is that Chandar had nothing to do with the disappearance of my daughter. You offer to stake him in marriage to her. Meanwhile, this one," He points to Nac'Losin, "claims to have taken her." He sighs, "Very well, let us consider happy matters first before I pass sentence on the Chardishi."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"My lord, you are correct in your opinion but i dare to inject that the "Priestess" actions were done in accordance to her vows and faith and thus subject to no secular authority. I may be wrong however and as we seem to have come to a mutual agreement in regards to your duaghter and Col. Chandar I would ask the indulgence of having us all go to bed on a happy note and deal with other issues another day. A day when it may not overshadow such a joyous event fo your family and your people. No one could fault you for mercy and forgivness during such at time now could they unless they be your foes who are being hounded by their own daughters for such a bride price and dowery that your's commanded. Tis the stuff of legend you know.....a young princess who finds true love with the local lad who made good and was worthy enough to win her hand..in fact i know a most excellent bard who could compose such a song about their love and your mercy to be sung at their wedding or betrothal announcement."


----------



## Scotley

Fa'Duatha speaks up. "Besides father, it would be most unseemly for the Priestess to be in chains as she officiated the ceremony. I believe as bride it is my right to choose the clergy for the ceremony."  The lizardman does not look happy. Clearly there is some long standing imnaty between Nac'Losin and he. They have surely crossed paths before on Tregere. He seem unsure where to go next.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Picking up on the thread of thought Michael will say..."As we seem to have reached a mutual agreement...and we are all honorable parties....could we not just retire for the evening and hammer out all the little details at a luncheon tomorrow?"  pausing for a second he then add's "I am sure the ladies will have numerous details and ideas that they will wish to present and we may be better served to face them well rested?"


----------



## Scotley

"Now Captain, you have promised much and even delivered some," he gestures to the wealth already presented. "However, if I let you leave here with the Chardishi, Chandar and my daughter, how do I know you will not simply sail away and never return to finish our bargin."  

OOC: There's no honor among thieves!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"Simple put you dont know" Michael says without rancour. "The question you need to ask is what would i have to gain...I have alreaday made a subsatinal investment in the community, an investement which could easily be delayed and or destroyed should I simple sail away and incur your wrath" continuing he says "And then there is the fact that i was willing to pull down your stockade and bring the fire and sword to all within in order to rescue my Col as I was honor bound to rescue him. Actions speak louder than any words or assurances i can offer...you must judge from what you have seen and know"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Dipolmacy check?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

1d20+10-> [3,10] = (13)

Choke


----------



## Scotley

"I don't think so, I will let the others go if you and I guess one of your 'men' will be my guests this evening. At lunchtime we can continue our discussion."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Laughing Michael says..."Back to that are we...i was hoping for more progress" then pausing a bit....."No that will not suffice....we have made attempts to right the wrong and explain our postion....It takes trust on both sides.....you want in effect hostages and that is something i can not do" pausing for a moment again Michael says..."Let's see we have been here about an hour..i am sure your troops all mustered and ready as i know my relief force is now in position....so we have a decesion....we can either decide to do business and reach a mutually acceptable agreement...or we can just dispense with the formalites and settle it by force.....your choice sir 

1d20+8-> [16,8] = (24) bluff


----------



## Scotley

After another heated debate with the counselors the Lizardman Chief throws up his hands. "Very well, go. I will discuss this at luncheon. He drains his wineglass and storms out leaving his counselors to show you and your people the door."

OOC: Drat! I thought I had you for moment there.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

With a slight bow Michael says "Agreed, shall we say 1pm then" turning to guiessipe and grond he says...lt lead us out.....Grond you bring up the rear. Walking over to Chandar he says..."if you can you need to walk out of here under your own power"


----------



## Scotley

*Departure*

Chandar manages a lop-sided grin and is soon on his feet. His tail helps him stay up though he has a pronounced limp. He manages to stand tall and walk though Fa'Duatha is loath to let him go she strides at his side. 

Outside the courtyard is lit by torches and it seems a few of the Lizardman's troops have been summoned, but likely not more than the company could handle. 

The walk back to the retribution is uneventful. There are few people about in the pre-dawn hours until you return to the dock where fishermen are starting their day getting nets and boats ready. The ogres are grumbling a bit at being up all night without any plunder, but otherwise the company is in good spirits. 

At the ship guards are alert and the marines cheer Chandar's return.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Arriving back at the ship, Michael will greet the crew with a wave. Boarding the ship, he will ask the officers to assembel the men...once assembled he will say ."I am in need of volunteers who are willing to delay their liberty by one day....we are going to host the Lizard Chieftian and his officers today at 1pm and i need for the Retribution to shine. This is voluntarily however..as i did promise you liberty today but it would be appreciated"  Michael will then dismiss the men and summon Grumbar.."Can you once again perform a Miracel for me with your cooking.....and once again on short notice" he says smiling..."Perhaps we will have as many as 50 guests...i fear he will bring ever person even remotely considered staff..so we better jump it to 75..plus the crew....I was thinking  roasted pig and if there was time perhaps a steer plus poultyr....what ever you can do.....feel free to hire additional help from the town...see Guiesspiee for the funds..." Then turning toward Guiessipee he says..."I know your tired but before you turn in.....for a brief rest...please take a party of sailors ashore and buy bread cheese etc for the ogiers and men..so grumbar will only have to worry about lunch"  Then to the priestess, her acoloyte and Chandars..."let's get a few hours sleep before we discuss this...i am weary and we all need to process what has happend.'''' 

Then to Grond he quietkly sees.."Check with Nicholas and see what he has found out...i dont know what to expect today...but it will surely be interesting...so make plans accordingly."  Then michael will leave orders for him to be awakend at 10 am. and retire to his cabin


----------



## Scotley

Michael settles in and soon falls asleep, but is made somewhat restless by the activity on the ship. All too soon ten arrives and there is a tap on the door. A trencher of bacon and eggs with a fresh shrimp cocktail are brought in from a local tavern with a pot of tea. He can hear men scurrying about and the smell of cooking is in the air.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Rising and cleaning himself and his clothes with cantrips, Michael will sit down to the dinner. He will then send a runner to Grond and Nicholas and ask them to join him....when they arrive he says...."So what news do we have this morning?"


----------



## Scotley

*A new day.*

Grond begins first, "Well the ship is secure and Chandar is recovering nicely. Grumbar has emptied the local markets and there are a pair of local chefs set up on the key cooking and chopping with aplomb. A handful of crewmen with pressing concerns left out at first light, but a good number have been working this morning to get the ship ready for an Imperial Inspection. I expect we'll be able to let most of them go by noon." Nicolas takes over, "I made a few inquires and got a little more information about our friend the chief. He's an ambitious and greedy bugger. He's in deep with some of the more corrupt human nobles of the Wheelands. There are a lot of rumors about him that I suspect are mostly untrue. Nac'Losin has lambasted him from the pulpit on more than one occasion and he'd have her in a noose given half a chance. I don't think I'd invite her to lunch..."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

Rolling his eyes slightly as if to say "Tha women" Michael vocally responds "Damn, it seems as if a simple visit has landed us into yet another nest of intrigue we are not really prepared to deal with...."...then continuing his thoughts he says "Yes i will ask her to stay away....we need the chief in good humor" looking at Nicholas he says "Do you think we can subvert him to ourside with greed or would an implied threat of death for beteryal be better" then facing Grond he says "If we let most of the crew go could we adequetly defend the ship with the foreces he could bring to bear"


----------



## Scotley

Nicolas looks a little stung by Michael's words. "I'm sorry I didn't have better intel on the situation in Tregere. I was off playing Amabar when you were here last. I already set about gathering some sources here last night. I'd say we can't trust this chief any further than we can throw him. However, I think if we appeal to his greed we'll be better off. He's used to being a big fish in a little pond. He has a lot of pride as well. If we put too much pressure on him, he'll spend every waking hour plotting our downfall."  Grond considers the security situation for a moment. "I don't think they have the forces to overcome our Ogres and a few of the marines are staying here with Chandar. They don't trust the chief not to try something with Chandar of Fa'Duatha. If you might take a suggestion? The Retribution is rather small to fete a large group. We could perhaps arrange a pavillion on the shore. There is a nice shady parklike space just up the beach. We could perhaps contain the majority of our guests their and then only host a small group aboard or better yet in a second tent. The ship could stand just off shore to provide cover fire if anything untoward were to take place."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"There is no reason to be sorry Nicholas,,, all of this has been a whirlwind and none of us have been able to prepare like we would have wished....it is it acceptable to you gentelmen.....why dont Nicholas in his person as Ambar outline to the chieftiean the monetary advantages we are proposing as well as the increase in his prestiage and the long term gain....so more or less a sales presentation..............i fear i may have already created more of a power threat so i would not be an ideal candidate...but if we bring in a "Third Paty" to describe the idea...we will win him over....."  then turning to Grond he says.."Handel the security any way you wish...i am sure it will be more than adequate"


----------



## Scotley

*Going to a party...*

Nicolas and Grond nod and before your eyes Nicolas becomes Amabar. "What should I offer him?" asks Amabar. Grond says, "I'll try to arrange things for that park like area. We should be able to get some tents or pavillions if we hurry." He goes to issue orders.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"Good question.....how about we set it up as Ambar as the other 1/3 owner in the ship...that means technically you two could override my 1/3 interest  but in reality we know that in any crucial condition we have control. Perhaps the potiential profit as far as the local trading contracts you are negigoating etc as well as the long term value of the ship.........and it's potiential to generate huge yearly incomes for the owners once it it firmly estabilised....We could play up the need for solid local produce and products to offer as exports as well as ideas for imports...and the need to reliable stabel crew members.


----------



## Scotley

"The fellow seems rather concerned about wearing the Captain's hat. What do you thing that's all about?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Chandar*

"Best case he just want the prestiage of the title and having it be known he has advanced to that level of leadership...remember a Captain of a ship is far above a local chieftian.......and then worst case....as even a temporary Captain he would "have legal control" of a vessel to do with as he wishsed.....and this is what i think is his hidden goal...thus it will never really be convient for him to have the chance of being the Captain as the ship by a 2 to 1 vote will be making money....this is where i hope to hook him with your being the third owner.........i am actually expecting him in time to approach you with various sides proposals etc......and thus may allow us to develop further information"


----------



## Scotley

Your discussion is interrupted by a knock on the door.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Chieftian*

As Nicholas is now "Ambar" he will call out "Come in"


----------



## Scotley

Gusseppi enters, "We seem to have attracted a lot of attention with our preparations. The various dignataries of local Tregeren port are sniffing around. I guess they figure nobody would host an important event without inviting them."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Chieftian*

"Damn....always more complications.....I guess we will have to invite them.......and on the bright side with them in attendace the chieftian can not help but be on his best behavior...and if we announce the engagement bewteen Chandar and his daughter there  then it more or less will be a done deal....see to the invitations please Guiessippee"....then back to ambar...."Well think you can pick up information by socialzing at such and event?"


----------



## Scotley

"Like a sponge Captain."  


OOC: I'll be traveling for a couple of days and I'm not sure yet if I'll have a connection.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"Victums of our own success it seems" Michael says "Guiessppie ask the officers and Master's Willum and Grumbar to meet me on the quartedeck as soon as they may"...Michael will then finish getting cleaned up and walks to the quarter deck....when the officers have all arrived he says "Things appear to be getting out of our control and growing gentlemen..but i think it is for the best.....Master Grumbar we will need to increase the food production to accomodate the sailors and their familes as well as the local diginatires..of course you can enlist the help of the local tavers etc....Lt. Guiesspiee will help you with the arrangements......" then to the other two lieutiants "Gentlemen see that the men get the invitation for their familes and apolgize for the delay" the to Master Willum he says "See if you can arrange for the entertainment if you please"

As the officers have disperesed leaving only Michale, Ambar and Grond on deck he lowers his voice and says "This should help greatley with secuity and information....I do not think the Chieftian will start anything with so many civiliians and diginatires present....and we do need to see that the harbor masters and our business partners to date (The dye merchant and the cigar merchant) are given places of honor and treated as VIP's...any questions"


----------



## Scotley

Amabar shurgs, "No questions. It makes me a little nervious when things seem to be going too well. I wonder if there is any way or reason why the chieftan would want so many witnesses?"  Grond looks at the gathering crowd, "So many inocent civilians means that our heavy weapons will be useless..."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"True, true" Michael says "But then again it will also allow us a stronger position. And if trouble does start, we will finish it regadless of the casualites....."


----------



## Scotley

Grond cocks his head at that last. "That may not sit well with the crew who may have friends or even family among the crowd."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"We know that Grond and may temper our actions....however the Chieftain knows that we were prepared to storm his hall over Chandar........perhaps we can run an even bigger bluff...and we should perhaps have some ideas.......along those lines should he chose to excite things....in fact.........alert the officers that if things go wrong we will have to evacuate our people and their familes................in fact we may have a mission to Guiesspiee.....with a few smoke bombs etc..........and flasks of alchemical fire he could give the impression that we are burning his homestead/fortress as part of an inducement to make nice.....


----------



## Scotley

"That might prove effective. Are there any other preparations we should make before our guests arrive?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"I really dont know, i just dont know....i am hoping for the best here and do hope the chief can be reasoned with...other than having Grond stand by with the ogiers who should be dressed like stormtroopers ready to quell any violence.....i just dont know.....I am hoping a display of force and the prospect of wealth will win him over....otherwise...if Ambar sniffs a plot out before it hatches we will just have Ambar poison him with something to either incapicate or kill him depending on the treachery he plots...does that see fair to you?"


----------



## Scotley

*The arrival*

"More than fair. If he deals us false, he deserves what he gets." The preparations continue and by the appointed hour there is a bit of a disturbance and the Chieftan is seen approaching in a sedan chair. He is attended by only a small honor guard of four, two in front and two behind. However the eight bearers, two foot men, a pair of hearlds and the two fellows serving as attendant to each of the brace of counselors seem rather well armed and armored for their appointed roles.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Dressed in his customary black trimeed in red and silver, Michael will call for honors and the officers to assembel so as to greet the Chieftian with respect. Adressing the party Michael says "Let's be polite gentlemen after the events of last night i can not fault our guest for coming well armed and armoured..." Then turing quietly to Chandar "Talk with the rangers and have the scout underwater for a bit....ask them to stay more or less watching the waters during the party and have them carry warning devices and perhaps set a few trip wires around the ship.....perhaps i am being overly cautious but the Chieftian if planning a suprise will play to his strenght and that means a water/underwater attack..tell them I apologize for their missing the party but will make it up to them"

As the Chietian arrives on deck MIchael will greet him warmly and welcome him to the retribution. "In honour of your visit i have invited the local dignitaries to attend the party and i must confess it has grown beyond the private party I had attended as they seemed to have people that had to be invitied along with them...thus , gesturing towards the pavillions, the other area....we shall of course visit their as in only proper but the important factors will be hosted here. I do apologize for overlooking the fact that a runner was not sent to inform you of this addition. Would it be possible to send a runner to invite your people to the party under the pavillions, it would cause me great pleasure for them to bask in the bounty that is coming with the agreement bewteen their Chieftaina and this Crew as well as the celebaration of his daughters pending marriage...."


----------



## Scotley

The Chieftan nods knowingly. "Yes, I understand the need to involve the local leaders. Believe me, I face these situations frequently here. It is all too easy to ruffle the feathers of these strutting birds. I agree to let most of my people move to the pavillions, but I suggest we each bring two advisors to the table. And if you'll permit me, since we will be meeting on your ground, to have two of my men standing by aboard the ship."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"That is more than reasonoable sir, I had made accomidations for a squad on board. Do you wish to stay here for a bit and refresh ourself before we make an entrance to the party overthere and escourt the dignatires back here for the luchenon...this would perhaps allow us to settle most of the importan matters without prying eyes and ear of the noisey officials"


----------



## Scotley

"You are the host." He says with a depreciating gesture.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Michael will then escourt the group to the tabel under the pavillon on the quartedeck and see that they are seated...."Master Grumbar if you please..our guests are here"


----------



## Scotley

The dwarf responds with an "Aye aye Captain,"  and sets to work. In moments a bottles of chilled rose wine are opened and a platter of iced fresh mussles that have been split open is set out with small bowls of a tart peppery sauce. They are accompanied by strips of unleavened bread topped with melted cheese. The mussels are quite large and very fresh. The lizard folk set upon them with delight. They are clearly a favored treat here. The wine is only fair to Michael's palate, but it is a good pairing with the food. As guests the lizardman chieftan seems content to wait for you to begin the negotiations.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Michael will make the introductions of the officers and of "Amabar" as his business associate. After the mussels are consumed and the group is awaiting the next bit of nibbles from Master Grumbar Michael will open the conversation. "As we breifly agreed to last night, Col. Chandar and your daugter are to be married with the bride price to be a 1/3 interste  in a sloop that is arriving from Mermaid's rest within the next month for refitting. The dowery will be some land from bewteen 50 and 75 acres here close to the compound. I shall undertake the expense of furnishing them with a house her in the compoun or on their acerage." Looking at the Chieftian he says "Is that accurate to your recollecation?"  Then proceeding....Michael says "Now we can discuss more profitable trade matters.....Currently we are in need of local support to secure the base and to furnish fresh produce and island crafts for marketing....and would like for you to be our partner, gesturing towards Ambar, in this endeavor.


----------



## Scotley

A shrimp bisque with slices of thick shrimp toast and a bit of fresh herbs on top with a lemonade punch makes up the next course. "Yes, I believe those are the terms we discussed, but I did not know that a third partner was involved. What is it that you bring to the table sir?" He takes a sip of punch awaiting an answer. "And I would have the opportunity to serve as Captain of this sloop, if only briefly and infrequently?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The party*

Sensing the Chief's question Michael prempts Ambar response by saying "A third perhaps if our venture should you chose to allow it, if not then Master Amabar and myself shall conduct our business seperatley....or perhaps you may wish to deal with Master Ambar on your own if you are inclined to do business with him...as for what he brings to the tabel...he brings liquidity and contacts" taking a sip of the punch he says..."And yes it was agreed that from time to time you shall have access to the ship for your own use"

Ambar meanwhile smiles and says softly "As Captain Storm stated,,, i bring connections and I bring cash to the tabel should you and I choose to do business with each other.....but there is no hurry I am content to do business alone with Captain Storm but could not refuse his invitation to luncheon as I am his passanger until Bornholm where i have other business interests...."


----------



## Scotley

"So as I understand our roles, Captain Stormwarden provides the ships and the 'muscle', while Amabar provides the cash and contacts. From me you want local manpower, fresh goods and a secure base?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"You have summed it up nicely but i would add that we also welcome your ideas....we all come from differing backgrounds and your knowledge and take on things could well be worth a considerable amount of money.  Both Ambar and I suspect that there is a huge untapped market in this area and amoung the smaller islands for foodstuffs and products......your knowedge of what each individual island is capable of producing cheapley and what they are willing to pay for is invaluable....thus our desire to recruit you to our little venture" Michael says


----------



## Scotley

A course of fruits and iced wine comes out next to clear the palate. The Chieftan nods, "Yes, I do have contacts on nearby islands. I'm sure I could make some profitable suggestions. Now, as we have established that I will serve as a legitimate Captain you will of course provide a letter of introduction to the _Imperial Captain's Bank_ including the documents to support my claim as Captain?"  Michael has never heard of such an organization and from the bemused look that passes however briefly on Amabar's face he suspects that Nicolas is equally unfamiliar.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Feeling somewhat out manuvered but not being abel to place why Michael simply says "Any documentation that you require will be readied and produced when the ship has been properly refiited and regestired here in Tereger...perhaps when you see her you can will have a suggestion as to her name and perhaps a name for our little merchant venture.. or perhaps you are willing to just take shares in our crew equal to your investment"... michael adds hoping to hook him on the prestiage of being a bona fide crew memeber.


----------



## Scotley

"Hmmmm, well yes, names...That is very significant you know. The right name is vital to success." He seem to think this is the most serious matter you have discussed to date. It occurs to you that oddly, you know him only as 'the chieftan' and not by any name. "I'll have to consult some tomes and consider that carefully." At this point his daughter Fa'Duatha appears on deck. Making her way over to the gangway and out to the pavillions. You are accustomed to seeing her covered head to toe in her acolyte garb. Today she is dressed in colorful silks. You have no benchmark for judging lizardwoman beauty, but it is clear that she turns the heads of all the males of the species present.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Thiking on his feet and following the Chieftian's mood Michael ask's "May i ask your first name sir" and if it is given, Michael will say "We could call it "Cheif's First Name" Song or Speed or perhaps we could call it "Fa'Dutahis Beauty"


----------



## Scotley

He frowns sharply at the suggestion and one of the counselors covers his mouth in shock. "It would be most unaccptable to lend one's name to an object. Given the name of your own vessel I thought perhaps you knew more about the importance of names. Clearly, you need my help in these matters. Our names are not arranged quite like yours. There is no 'first' name as you know it. I am simply Fa'Malathent. I believe it would be most unhealthy to lend my or my daughter's name to a vessel that could be lost at sea. No that would never do. I will do some research and make suggestions." He looks quite aghast at the posibility.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Pausing and thinking "I sure put my foot in it" Michael responds..."Now you can see why Ambar and I are looking for a local partner to help us steer clear of such shoals and potiential bad luck"...taking a sip of his wine he then adds "Well we do hope that our venture will be profitable and long lasting...would perhaps the name "Enterprise" or "Endeavor" be apprporiate...as they both signinfy a commercial spirit as well as a sense of boldness and adventure?"


----------



## Scotley

"Blessed Endeavor...I like the sound of that. Let me consult the histories before we settle anything. It wouldn't do to choose a name that has served poorly in the past." He takes a sip of wine as his aides consider the merits of the name. A main course of slow cooked pork ribs in a sweet smoky sauce and a spicy turnip and rutabaga mash are brought out with a more robust red, a vintage reserve blend from the finest wine region of the Western Reach. Grumbar must have gone deep into the wine cellar for that one. Michael can only hope it isn't been served to the miriad guests under the pavillions or this venture will be deep in the red ink before the ship is even outfitted. Fa'Malathent's eyes widen as he tastes it and the aides are quick to refill their wineglasses.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Michael will turn the conversation to general topics and pleseant matters such as the discussion of the isalnd's economies, what good he would like to see imported to Terger,,,and of Michaels goal to start shiping livestock such to the island so as to start building a basis for the provisioning of ships....especially the making of chesse and the smolking of meats. Then he will comment on his desire to either refurbish or have built 10 or 15 light fishing boats to provide for a smoked/saleted fish portion of the provisions and the creation of cisterins/fresh water pounds to collect fresh water. "And this is where you advice and protection will be most valuable. Such warehousing and small vessels wil lmake an ideal target for petty raiders and we are hoping that the prescence of your involvment will stay their hand so as not to tempt your wraith"


----------



## Scotley

The chieftan seems happy enough with this line of discussion. His aides chime in with a few facts as well. He notes that in the past there was a larger population of fishermen here, but with the decline of population during the plague years the size dropped. He believes that there is considerable good fishing in the waters around Tregere. He also notes that cattle have never done were here, but that goats and pigs seem to flourish. A few people favor water buffalo, but they have never been in large numbers. They serve a good dual purpose as meat and labor, but his people have never been able to stomach the milk or cheese from water buffalo. "Tregere is pretty much a backwater port. We don't get too many raiders, but if our enterprises grow we may have troubles. I can certainly recruit more men to arms. However, the plantation owners and Imperials get nervous if the locals have too many men under arms. They don't entirely trust the 'savages'." He says the word with a certain scorn that suggests he has experienced some racial tention with the humans here. "You might be better able to negotiate that than I."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Partaking more of his meal Michalle comments "Well we will not draw attention to ourselves.....let's see if you recruit another company....and then i hire them from or commision you to recruit guards for my businees or better yet if Col. Chandar starts his own business on the land from your daughters dowers to start a mercenary company providing marines...then it would not draw that much more attention  but yet still give the three of us an iron fist should it be necessary."

Taking a sip of his wine Michael continues "As to the animals, we will need local guidance for sure....but I think poultry will do well as well as swine.......if you could help me find a few deserted manors that i could purchase and if you would help funrish the labor we could raise them so that they would support cattel and thus the bais of our cheese industry which is vey appealing to most ship's captains...as well as providing employment, tithes and taxes to our coffers"


----------



## Scotley

Amabar smiles, "Ah Captain you do find creative ways to spend my coin. Oh well, I guess full strong boxes only slow down a ship." The Chieftan's aides all but drool at the thought of so many coins. The Chieftan comments, "That might be the best way to build our forces. As for deserted manors, if a place is dormant long on Tregere the swamp tends to reclaim it. We must work constantly here to stay above water and uncovered by the flora. There might be a place or two worth saving. I can have a couple of places surveyed in the next couple of weeks."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"We hope to address the problem of that particular battel by investing the time and effort into raising the land with rock fill and then soil dredged from drainiage ditches so as to provide a stabel livestock or agriculture platform....after all If i am not mistaken we are all intersted in long term stabel profits and income rather than a hit an run windfall"...then with a sly smile he says to Ambar "You did promise a great deal Ambar...i am merely holding you to just half of what you pledged...."

Indication that the glasses should be refilled, Michael then points to the shipyard under construciton..."That my dear gentlemen shall be my princiapla contribuiton..when finished it can eiter refurbish or construct ships as well as replinsh them for voyages......in addition to providing cost effectivce warehousing. As such it will be a tempting target, thus the walls , the towers and it's design.....and this is where your help will be of considerable value "Chief"...guards will need to be hired as well as your readiness to lead a relife force to the compound should it be attacked by pirates"


----------



## Scotley

Amabar raises his glass in response to Michael's words. The Chief also nods, "Of course we should plan for the long term. That's always where the real money is. I can provide a relief force of course. I'll see about training the men for counter piracy tactics. Having had little to steal, we've had little cause for such talents."  Fa'Malathent and his people have reduced their portion of ribs to a heep of bones as the next course arrives, first finger bowels and warm towels then delicate goblets of sherbert.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"Well we hope to remdey that in time..turning Terger and our respective adobes...into tempting targetets to mislead pirates and thieves" Michael will then conusme his sherbert and allow the conversation to develope. When consesus seems to have been reached he wll say "Then we are agreed then gentlemen on the broad outline of our pact"


----------



## Scotley

The conversation begins to lag as a salad of baby greens, strawberries, walnut oil and balsamic vinegar is served with a crisp white wine. After a brief discussion with the assistants Fa'Malathent agrees. "And what of the upcoming nuptuals?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

With a sigh, MIchael says "As to that I dont really know...I imagine the womefolk and your daughter will have numerous plans and ideas.....I would suggest for appearance sake that it be given about that her and Col Chandar's relationship was meant to be as fate put the two star crossed lovers on my ship thus signaling it was menat to be. The the outraged father in a martial display of power seized the Col for his apparant transgrission but after the true story became know saw the hand of fate and relented and gave his approval of the union. I have found it never hurts to at least be seen as being romantic, Michael smiles. "then out out deep love for his daughter he graces her with a matchless dowry that complements her outstanding bride price."  Michael snorts..."Now we all know what a truly concoted story that is the trouble they truly caused and we can deal with their penance at a later date.but for now the legend could serve us well as "Who would not want to live on an island under the protection of so powerful and wise chieftian who's heart can be tempered by romantic love...."


----------



## Scotley

The chieftain clearly doesn't think much of such romantic notions, but he is canny enough to appreciate the importance of spin. "You're quite right of course. I suppose I'll have to talk to Fa'Duatha about all this. Would that her mother were here to handle such matters. I'll have my people get a suitable plot of land together and draw up the papers."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

At his comment Michael says "Now the true test is if we will be able to withstand all the notions and plans of females planning a wedding".....Changing the tenor of the conversation and hoping to bring the Chieftian more on board Michael adds "What would you suggest to help our little venture here on Tergere?"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Let me ponder that one a bit. I'll try to respond this afternoon.


----------



## J. Alexander

*twiddling thumbs*

do do do do do do do dot dot do do do do do do do do dot dot dot dot dot dot. (jepoardy theme)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry real life has been getting in the way this week.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Sensing the Chieftians recluntance to share his own plans, Michael will turn the conversation to general matters. After the last course has been eaten and the coffee served...Michael will say "Shall we join the party before we come back for brandy, cigars and more serious discussion." The motioning to Grond...he says..."Grond please carry that coffer..it has the bride price in it"


----------



## Scotley

"I do have a venture or two in the works that might be of interest to our little group. I have have the formulations for a couple of dyes believed lost for many years. These colors are fairly expensive to make and due to their rarity could command a high price in the market. As yet I have not been able to assemble the capital to properly exploit the formulations, but I think our venture could do it."

OOC: My apologies, too much going on of late. Things should be back to normal for a while now. At least a couple of weeks. BTW, Branding Opportunity is looking for you. It would be polite to let him know if you've chosen not to continue with George.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"That sounds like a worth endevor indeed......that should perhaps be our first long term project...}


----------



## Scotley

"The first two are I have are called Amber Glow and Summer Shade. They are pigments for glass. Most Tregeran dyes are for cloth, but these are best for glasswork. The Amber Glow is particularly prized for lamps. It gives a warm light that is considered romantic. It was in huge demand a 100 years ago, but fell out of use during the Plague. Summer shade is a light tint for southern exposures that takes out the harshness of the sun without making it too dark or dreary like smoke glass or other shades. Summer Shade lenses for telescopes were considered vital to sea captains before the formulation was lost. Old lenses command a hefty price on the used market these days if you can even find one for sale." Amabar nods as the chieftan is speaking, and seems interested in the idea.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Seeing Ambar in agreement Michael will comment...."while we are working on the formula's I propose that we modify the klins i am builiding to accodomate both brick/tile and now glass goods. In addition as I sell north....i can look for several master glass blowers and lens grinders to come to Tereger on a year or two year contract to insturct our people in these arts thus providing a skilled but still cheap labor force for our goods as well as local control."


----------



## Scotley

"Very good, such an arrangement should prove productive. I've no doubt the people here could learn the needed skills with proper training."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The party*

"Good, it is most promising that during our first meeting as a group we have settled so amicalbe on what will certainly be a very profitable long term venture. Does anyone have any ideas as to what products we can acquire now to raise the funds necessary to start our cash flow?"


----------



## Scotley

"Are you asking what sort of goods might be had on Tregere that might be purchased for sale on this mysterious trip north?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Laughing softly Michael says "Well i dont know about mysterious...but it is a trading trip for sure.....and yes that is exactly what i am asking so i can test the makets as we go north to find the best venues for our products...i have already discerened the market in tobacco and dyes....is anything else avaialbe?


----------



## Scotley

"Well, we raise a good bit of pork and poultry here. The vegetable crop was good this year and the fresh water seafood is always a possibility, but you'll need to travel fast or all that will spoil." He consults with his advisors a moment before continuing on. "The people here are deft weavers of baskets. They make a variety of useful containers. We don't make too many finished goods here. The poultry and pork business provides raw materials for hats, gloves and shoes, but the local market doesn't consume much, so a lot of it is wasted. If we had more habadashers and cobblers then it might produce a surplus. I guess you could buy up the available stocks and see how they sell."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"Poultry and pork you say, that is indeed excellent....I had no idea the island rasised such." then pausing to sip his wine he adds "Yes we can start buying up the available surplus if we can get a good price...is there anything else before we join the party"


----------



## Scotley

"I'm sure rumors of what we are talking about are sprouting like mushrooms after a spring shower. We should join the crowd."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Standing up from the tabel, MIchael will say "well a little tounge wagon and mystery often helps keep the peace" Nodding to Grond he says "Form up the escourt if you please Grond, The Chieftian and I wish to go to the party"


----------



## Scotley

The gang plank is lowered and the guard assembled. Soon Michael and the Chieftan are joining the crowd. Several guests toast your and the chieftan's health as you walk past.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Michael and company will mingel with the guest for a while and enjoy the festivities. With a nod he will send Ambar on his way to develope information. Turing to the Chieftian he says "If you will excuse me briefly before we make the announcment I need to greet the families of the crew and recap their achievments to their familes.  Shall we rejoin in say 90 minutes?" Assuming everything is okay.....Michael will then begin to mingel with the common folk and express his delight in the food, their attendance and the faid dealing of all residents of the island...as he joins the crew of the retribution with their familes..Michael will point out particular achievments of each sailor who was involved in the recent adventures and how they contributed to the sucess of the voyage dropping comments like "If only I could recruit more like him "  or "A crew made of of individual like him would indeed make the Retribution a very successful ship"

Michael will then listen to the feed back of the guest.....and check in with guiesspie,,,chandar and the grouup.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

As Michael moves about the crowd of crew familes and others he will casually mention his deisre to find a vendor for breeding lifestock of chickens, ducks, geese and turkeys as well as goats, pigs and sheep as well as cattel and if possible water buffalo. If the opportunity presents itself he will also make mention of his desire to invest in small farms and perhaps even a joint venture to reclaim land..." Then as he moves to the officals he mentions to the harbor master and the local magistrae his decesion to exerise the opition on the abonded warehouse just north of his building compound and the adjoing land.


----------



## Scotley

*Job Fair*

The opportunity for lucrative business deals quickly gets the attention of your guests. They are eager to take part, but it is difficult to tell who has the resources to make these things happen and who is just blowing smoke. Certainly some potentially good contacts are made, but it will take some investigation to figure out the ones that will really deliver.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Having set the hook, MIchael will let his factor on Terger land them at the appropriate date and time. Michael will then check in with those on the circuit.....and see the status of things. As Ambar and others are nosing about the crowd. Michael will turn his attention to the local diginitaries and bid them welcome etc......and arrive at the head table at the appointed time.


----------



## Scotley

Clearly, the human dignataries are somewhat taken aback by the feteing of the amphbians here and while not rude, are somewhat cool toward Michael. The Wheelanders have long considered the non-humans to be second class citizens.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Sensing the possible trouble among the wheelanders...Michael will in quite asides..invite indiviudlaly the tobacco farmer, the harbor master, and those he has had interaction with who have position to either tea, lunch, breakfeast or supper.........or brandy and cigars. He will make the invitation personal to each of the men and say quietly, "there are a few matters I would wish to discuss privately with  you outside this party."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Make a couple of diplomacy checks.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

1d20+9-> [20,9] = (29)
1d20+9-> [13,9] = (22)
1d20+9-> [1,9] = (10)
1d20+9-> [16,9] = (25)

Diplomacy rolls


----------



## Scotley

The tobacco farmer is pleased to see you and would be honored to have you come out to the plantation for high tea on the morrow. 

The harbor masters is a little more formal than in previous meetings, but informs you that he is informed that the Ironbelly (discussed as possible tow boat for you) has been seen approaching Tregere. He would be delighted to introduce you to Captain Baillor over Brandy and Cigars late this evening once the ship has settle into port. 

Lord Contralle says rather dryly that his calendar is rather full for the near future. He leaves the party rather quickly and it is later reported that he was overheard saying something about pirates and lizard lovers. 

The local mayor would be honored to come to lunch on the morrow.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Sensing the Lord's disapproval MIchael will give a nod to Ambar in regards to the Lord indicating he wishes to develope more information about him. In regards to the other three he express his appreciation and indicates that these little festivals may become a fixture as it allows his crew a good rest the he states "Of course from time to time we will host more formal and selective dinners which i do wish you will attend"


Michael will then make his way to the paviallo where the announcemnt of the engagment is to be disclosed.


----------



## Scotley

*The announcement*

Amabar takes the hint and can be seen talking causually to various people in the crowd. Chandar, looking much recovered after a few hours of care by Nac'Losin and his bride to be is waiting there. Fa'Duatha and her father get the signal and join you as well.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Once the group is gathered Michale will ask the Chieftian "Are you ready to sir"


----------



## Scotley

He nods, "How shall we do this?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Michael will motion Grumbar over "See that everyone has a full tankard"  then to Grond he says "Form up the Ogiers with the fancy shields if you please...ten to each side of the party locked shield to shield." then to the chieftain..."when the tankards are filled why dont you just state you wish to make an announcement and then annouce the engagement"


----------



## Scotley

*The Chieftan Speaks*

"Good people of Tregere, a word if I might. I ask that you raise a glass in toast to happy news. My daughter, Fa'Duatha has chosen to marry." A cheer goes up at this. "She will wed Chandar, Captain of the Marines in service to Captain Stormwarden, my friend and business partner. Many of you have known and respected Chandar. He will make a fine husband for my daughter and I'm sure they will be very happy. We will raise them a fine home here near this new port facility." He drinks and continues. "Again I toast the happy couple and their bright future." Again raising his glass he turns to Michael. "Would you care to speak Captain?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Announcement*

"In honor of the announcement and in apprecation for both their services during the last voyage, Captain Chandar has been promoted to Colonel with it's attendant responabilites and in honor of his lovely bride I shall have eventuall contrsuted a small shrie to her patorn,"


----------



## Scotley

*Chandar*

Applause follows Michael's words. Chandar rises, "Thank you my Captain for the honor you do me and the trust you have bestowed in me. I left Tregere only weeks ago, yet it seems like years have passed. I left in dispare feeling that my life was hopeless. I cast myself on the waves like so much floatsum only to return attaining all I ever desired and more. I see now that, as in olden times, the sea is holds the future for Tregerean's. Once again I thank Captain Stormwarden for the opportunity he has given me. I shall not let him down." He continues on with flowery words for his bride to be which are also well received.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

After the speechs etc, Michael will signal Grumbar for more ale and beer to be served to the guests. Turning to the Chieftian..he says "Shall we give it about another hour then retire to the cabin for a more private and forthwright conversation?"


----------



## Scotley

"Yes, I think that would be best." The crowd doesn't hesitate to drink up. Many form up to congratulate the happy couple and the proud papa.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Seeing the tenison release and the celebratin begin, MIchael will walk thru the crowd and just take notice of things....After perhaps 30 minuntes he takes grond and the guard quietly back to the ship where he retires to the cabin. Once in the cabin he will cast several clean cantrips etc to spruce up the area. Then he will invite Grond down for a visit "Well old friend how do you think it went..and by the way your promoted to Bridigadier as of today ..guess we will have to have some little celebration/ceremony to tha affect" Michael says smiling..."And it is more deserved than the politcial events that brought about another deserved but unanticiapted sudden promotion"


----------



## Scotley

"I guess you missed the other promotion in all the other events going on..."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

With an amused expression Michael says "I did...what was it"


----------



## Scotley

"Well with the arrival of our second vessel in our home port here, let me have the honor of addressing you as 'Fleet Captain' Stormwarden."


----------



## J. Alexander

*the Party*

Letting out a deep laugh Michael begins to slouch in his chair and let loose peels of merryment. "I did not thank fo that at all...but perhaps we can delay that celebration until such time as we can throw a party to remember" 

"So do you think we will have trouble from our new partners?"


----------



## Scotley

"Oh they'll be trouble. I guess the real question is 'will they be worth it?'" He shrugs, "I confess I don't really understand this chieftan's motivation. I do suspect his 'advisors' are toadies. Perhaps we can make some inroads with them to help us keep the master in line? I do not think his daughter has much real power over him. Mores the pity for us."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"Yes i fear you are right, but i hope to at least make him think twice before he confronts a "People's Princess"....she may very well be a major asset in dealing with the locals despite her father's opposition...after all everyone loves a princess" Pouring himself and Grond some wine Michael says 'Oh well what will be will be...if things do not go well then we will just have to eliminate the stones in our shoe" Raising his glass he says ""Mud in your eye"


----------



## Scotley

Grond raises his glass. "I agree that the princess might be useful in keeping the people happy with us. I suspect Chandar is more popular than we've seen as well. The men really respect him and I'm sure they are out there now telling tales of his heroism."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Taking another sip Michael comments "Well let's hear it for local drama and pagentry"...leaving word with a ships boy to inform him of when the Chieftian is approaching so he can meet him on the deck, Michael and Grond will pass the time in pleaseant covnersation.


----------



## Scotley

After a few minutes of relaxed conversation the world intrudes once more as there is a knock upon the door. "The Chieftan is approaching!" calls the young man.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"Shall we" Michael comments to Grond...MIchael will then go to the main deck next to the gangway and stand at the head of the assembled party waiting for the Chieftian's arrival on the deck.


----------



## Scotley

Having worked the crowd long enough, the Chieftan, aides in tow, returns to the gang way and says, "Permission to come aboard captain?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Smiling warmly MIchael says "Granted as always to a fellow captain" As the chieftain comes aboard Michaell gestures towards his cabin "Shall we converse in private while our factors get to know each other"


----------



## Scotley

The chieftan looks a little nervous at that, but agrees. He follows you to the cabin.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Leading the way to his cabin, Michael will make the Chieftian comfortable at the tabel and offer him a choice of beverage. Pouring the Chiertian his choice, Michael will pour for himself a glass of cool white wine. Taking his seat at the tabel Michael will open the coversation "We really dont know each other and are both emeshed in something not of our own making but looking at a brigther side, we both have strengths that can be beneficial to each other. I am not an easy m an to get along with and at times we will proably argue and fight over issues and become very frustrated with each other....all i ask is that we deal with each other in good faith and that should a time occur that we can no longer assosiate then we be upfront and tell each other and give notice that in 90 days the business relationship will cease to exist."


----------



## Scotley

"Whatever you're having will be fine Captain," says the chieftan. He takes a sip of the offered wine and nods. "I consider myself a very easy man to get along with, of course that's because around here people do what I tell them," he adds with a chuckle. "I'm sure that is the case for you on your ships. If this partnership is to succeed we will indeed have to learn to bend. Ninety days seems fair and reasonable to me. Of course you make a break sound simple; however, the relationship between Chandar and my daughter could complicate things."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Pqrty*

Sipping his wine Michael replies "No breaking a business relationship is never easy as it brings both pain, anger, loss and fond remberances of times shared. I meant to illustrate that should it ever come to pass there is an out that would allow us to part with minimal hard feelings and the basis for an independent friendship outside of the business. I have found that it makes life easier to part as friends rather than as enemies or with a blood feud. As to Chandar and your daugther, I am most put out with both of them for landing us both in this mess. Chandar may or may not have known that your daughter was aboard but the priestess and your daughter most certainly did and allowed it to progress to the point where we <pointing to the chieftian and himself> almost came to blows over the ordeal. " Pourins himself another glass and offering to do the same for the Chieftian Michael continues "I do have to temper those feelings though as all three have served faitfully and above reproach during our recent voyage and were loyal to the ship and it's crew often at great personal risk to themself. Thus i am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt and belive it was fate that brought them together and I do sense that they love each other deeply. So what gifts i give with a an open heat and will remain theirs and yours even should the business relationship disolve in time." Excsuing himself from the tabel Michael will go to his locker and produce his satchel as well as the bag of black pearls. Bringing them to the tabel his places them on one of the polar bear skins. "As you are a partner in at least one of Ambar and my endeavors it is only fair that you see the frutis of our last labor so as to gage the effectivness of your new partners" Lifting the packet of deposti slips and bank notes Michael passess them over to the Chieftian. "That is not all of them of course just the ones from last six weeks. They would have been more but we decidied to trade much of our cargo for other items and a few baubles"  Michael will then reveal the black pearls and the ice opal.


----------



## Scotley

"You worry me with your talk of breaking partnerships before they are even properly begun." His concerns are quickly forgotten when he lays eyes on the impressive collection of gems. Their sparkle is reflected in his eyes. "Most impressive Captain. I've never seen there like."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"I do take your meaning, I just like to get the unpleaseant thoughts etc out of the way first so as there are no misunderstanings...I have found it makes for a longer lasting and more profitable partnership to do it that way, My apologies if i have offended"  Picking up the gems and placing them back Michael says "yes we have had some luck in gems as well as coinage. Do you have a preference as to what bank Ambar and I deposit funds in to support our ongoing ventures here in Tergere while we are away? Currently I am using the Farmer's and Miner's Trust out of Axipolois.


----------



## Scotley

The Chieftan looks at Michael quizically, "Certainly the dwarves have a fine reputation as bankers and I have heard only good things about that particular institution, but why not use the Imperial Captains' Bank?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Smiling, Michael says "I have simply not thought of that, when shopping for banks I was looking for a local or semi local instituion with which to conduct business. Does the Captain's bank have a branch office here ?" Then taking a sip more of wine and relaxing his body language, Michael continues "Take your pick of one or both and we will establish the accounts before we leave I am indifferent really" Taking another sip and a few olives he continues, "Do you have any guestions or items you would like to put into motion in the first stages other than the dyes  if so we can discuss them otherwise we can sit here and enjoy the food and let the underlings worry as to what mischief and plots we are discussing...sometimes it is best to let the wonder what the Captain is up to rather than have them feel they know everything that is going on"


----------



## Scotley

He looks somewhat indignat. "I realize that Tregere is a backwater to you, but there is an Imperial presence here and so of course the Captain's bank is a part of the Port Authority here." He takes a sip of wine and considers Michael and his surroundings critically for a moment. He glances at the box from which the fine gems so recently emerged and swallows whatever question had come to his lips. "As for goods, I had not expected this opportunity and so have not arranged anything that would make a good cargo as yet. If you want foodstuffs it will take time to harvest and preserve. This years tobacco crop will not be ready for some months yet. We can of course pursue pigments and dyes, but I suspect that the stocks on hand will be depleted rather quickly. Tregere's economy is not current geared toward the export market except for tobacco and some dyes." He too consumes a few olives and adds, "I can of course set about changing that, but it will take time and money to increase production."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"I had not actually thought of it's assosication with the Port Authority, sometimes I tend to miss the obvious....then it is settled we will establish the account with the Imperial Captain's Bank. Do you think 10,000 gold will be sufficent to start out with? As for the other I am more inclined in creating a stabel base before we start to export start production. I am thinking it may be better to go ahead and secure breeding stock and use a year's time to breed up our herds after which they should be self sustaining. I imagive it will take a year to finish the warehousing complex, housing and dry docks etc so they should be ready at about the same time..."


----------



## Scotley

"I suppose 10,000 will be more than adequate for initial investments in property, livestock and pigment making. Do you plan to lease properties, buy them or sub-contract for the produce and meat?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"I would prefer to buy a few properties for marshalling areas and then sub contract out the rest"


----------



## Scotley

"That is likely a wise course. Most of the land that isn't directly controlled by the nobility is of little value. The cost of improvement and reclaimation could be quite high."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"Well the old nobility does try so hard to keep people from bettering themself it seems, I take it from the comments of Lord Contralle that he is none to willing and happy to see others rise in station. That is his  loss, I look for merit in partners not position as over time merit is vastly more profitable. As for the land I say three to five small manors that we can recalim over time.  We can use them as a base to help the local peoples better themself as well as providing a pool of skilled suppliers who may prove to be loyal.


----------



## Scotley

"That seems a reasonable course. That Contrall, he's a problem. He tends to see Tregere as his personal reserve." He drains his glass, "well Captain, I really must depart. I look forward to a profitable partnership. If there is nothing more I'll gather my aides and my daughter and burden your fine hospitality no more today."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

"No, I really dont have anything more. I would say were in a holding pattern for the next 6 months or so while our base for animals, etc are being created. I will send copies of the paperwork for the accounts in the next few days." Extending his hand Michael says, "It has been a pleasure, I only wish we would have met under less trying circumstances,,,but non the less i am looking forward to a very long lasting and profitable partnership" MIchael will then escourt the chieftian to the main deck and out to the party proper and see them off. Once they leave he will indicate to Grumbar to strart wrapping things up and will return to the ship for his next meeting.


----------



## Scotley

The Chieftan and his people depart without incident. Grumbar and his cooks as well as the local hired help have put in a hard day's work and look tired, but there is a twinkle in Grumbar's eye that suggests he enjoyed the challenge. They begin to shut down and most people get the hint. As the flow of drink is cut off the rest get the message and soon only a handful of people cleaning up are left. 

OOC: Damn! I can't remember who's meeting is next.


----------



## J. Alexander

*After the Party*

As the party winds down, Michael will summon Guiessipee and the water rangers back to the ship for some rest and refreshment as they were unable to enjoy the party. Awaiting the arrival of the port officical and the barge master, Michael will hold conference first with the priestess, chandar and ship's officers to get their impressions etc then privately with Grond and Ambar.


----------



## Scotley

The men return for their own meal. Michael calls for Nac'Losin, but she spent the time ashore away from the party as suggested.


----------



## J. Alexander

*EVening*

Michael will then just spend the time in his cabin resting from the long night and hours. Feeling tired he takes off all the extra equipment and asks that a hot bath be brought to him. Once arriving he will sink into it's warmth and relaexs till it goes tepid. Then changing into fresh clothing and undies he will await his visitors and or any report.


----------



## Scotley

It is reported that Nac'Losin has returned about the time Michael is sinking into the tub.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

OCC: Now why does that not suprise me giving who the DM is

Michael will thank the messenger and ask them to pass word that he would like to speak to the priestess in about an hour is she is avaialbe or has no pressing matters. Then sinking back into the tub Michael will relax and close his eyes. The tepid water singals that it is time to get out, so he gets out and dries off and dresses in a simple white linen shirt, dark blue trousers with a light blue vest and awaits the priestess knock


----------



## Scotley

*Nac'Losin*

The Priestess arrives at the appointed time wearing a soft robe that is clearly some sign of office she has not previously worn in your presence.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conversations*

Michael will welcome the priestess and offer her something to drink if she wishes. He will then fill her in on the meeting with the Chieftain and the details so far of the deal. "it appears for now that we have his interest and greed but i do not know how long it will last. I do hope in time that we can develope a more workable relationship with him and that he proves to be at least a reliable associate...if not we will deal with it when it occurs. I trust things are well with you?"


----------



## Scotley

*Meeting with the Priestess*

She accepts your offer and asks for a glass of Port and a cigar. "The chieftan is a slimey bastard and I wish we had no need of him. However, he should prove useful and I think fairly reliable. Most of the humans refuse to deal with our kind in a meaningful way. You are offering him more of a chance to expand his profits and power than he's ever had before. I think that fear of loosing that will keep him in line. All is well with me. I met with the members of my order for a cleansing and blessing ceremony today, so all is well with me." After another sip of Port she continues, "the men seem to think your little party was a success. You certainly have everyone talking. I heard rumors of it on the far side of Tregere."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conversations*

"Yes i deduced as much from the comments made by Lord Arrogance himself, Lord Contrall. But i am glad that the crew enjoyed the chance to show off a bit to their family and friends, from here on out we are looking at an extended voayge after we raise the "crystal princess". 

Smiling at the priestess he adds "I hope consorting with such heatherns has not tainted you to much...your services have been invaluable and i would like to retain you until our return voyage in about six months"

The taking a sip of his own drink he adds "Truly i am glad they had fun and have some fame, they have been a good crew so far and performed way above expectations in a few stressful and chaotic moments....they are a great foundation on which to build the other crews for the ships to be  based here as well as giving them a chance to better themself in life. Perhaps in time people will come to deal with them as they deserve to be dealt with and not as the people wish to treat them."

"If you have nothing further to report, please review your list of medical supplies and those items you think will bring comfort to the crew on our long voyage and we will see about acquiring them"


----------



## Scotley

"I will stock up a little, should I still plan on a voyage into the cold north? I will of course continue my service. With so many of our people aboard they need one of the faith to support them."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Yes, unless things change we are headed North after we raise the Crystal Princess." Then Michale will turn the converstion to another matter "What can you tell me of the Imperial Captain's Bank here on Terger and in general"


----------



## Scotley

"I fear I've never been wealthy enough to have much use for banks. I don't think I've ever heard of that one."  

OOC: Did you really think it would be that easy?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

OCC: Cant blame a player for trying to catch you in a distracted moment 

Smiling at the priestess Michael says "Well perhaps in time your crew share will be enough so that your order has that problem"...MIchael will then make small talk and ask about any important news....if there is none they will call it an evening and he will await the port authority and the barge captain in peace


----------



## Scotley

*Nac'Losin*

The older woman chuckles at his suggestion of wealth. "You dream big Captain." She drinks a little more of the port and talks about the young lovers who appear to be in high spirits. "I believe I'll seek my bed now if you don't mind Captain." 

Michael is not disturbed for nearly an hour and a half and has some time to get his thoughts in order and consider his current plans. The time passes quickly and he gets the word that his next round of visitors have arrived.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

At the Priestess comment Michael smile and says..."Those who truly fail in life are those who do not prusue a dream or goal"..rising and seeing the priestess out Michael will relax.

As the next round of visitors are announced, Michael will put on his chain shirt and have it change into a formal tunic of rich dark blue velvet intervined with gold buillion. 'You may show them to the cabin and please bring ice and fresh nibbles"


----------



## Scotley

The port master arrives in a fresh uniform with a somewhat scraggly looking dwarf in tow. The fellow walks with a pronounced limp. He wears cork and canvas armor that could stand freshening up and his beard and hair look to have seen a comb but not soap recently. The only indications of his status are a little braid at the shoulders and a military style captain's cap that is at least 4 human generations out of style. The port master says, "Ah good to see you again Captain Storm, may I present Captain Baillor of the Ironbelly."  The Dwarf nods and extends a large calloused hand, "I pleasure to meet ye, a fine boat ye've got here, most fine."  He raps on a bulkhead with a knuckle, "good structure, finely sung wood, a real gem she is." He looks as if he'd like to taste the wood to continue his analysis.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Convservations*

Michael will extend his hand and say "Welcome gentlemen, I deeply appreciate your willingess to meet at such an an hour" Adressing the Captain he continues.."Yes she has proven to be a fine ship, very fine indeed...all she needs is a little more cleaning and general maiteance and she will gleam and run before the waves" Indicating the food he says "Please help yourself gentlmen"  Once they are comfortable and seated Michael will open the Conversation "The Master here has indicated that your ship the "Ironbelly" may be available for contract work sir. I am currently in need of a tug to tow several  hulks from Mermaid's rest here to Terger then a stought ship to trasfer tons of quarred stone from axipolis to here on Tergere. Mighty you be interested in shuch a comission sir"


----------



## Scotley

*Captain Baillor's Tale*

"Thank ye." The Captain digs into the food and while he may lack polished social graces he engages in a certain amount of politeness in manners. "Oh aye, I'd be able to perform such a commision and I'd be quite interested, but there's a snag in the rigging." He looks at the Port Master and continues on. "I've a contract with that Popinjay Contrall." He throws his rough hands up in frustration. "I maybe didn't read the fine print as well as I should. He's got me wrapped up like a fish in a net. There are so many contingencies and clauses about the speed, quality, and frequency of delievery he manages to get out of paying more than half the agreed fee for each load. I'm losing money on every run. I've got my crew on half rations and I've even had to let a couple boys go. I'm behind on proper maintainence and still it is all I can do to keep the finances afloat. If I try to break the contract he'll sue me and end up with the Ironbelly." He drops his gaze to the deck looking dejected. The Port man just nods and makes sympathtic noises.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"I am so sorry to hear your woes Captain, could i be so bold as to ask for a copy of your contract and perhaps I, with the assitance of my legal counsel can find a way out of it for you" Then calling for some more food, Michael will continue "I too have often found myself bewteen reef and shoal so I am more than willing to help in any way i can. Would you accept the use of my repair team as well as a small loan to refurbish your ship and take care of your crew and their familes....next to our ship  our crews are our livelhood."  Then going quiet for a moment as if lost in thought he says to the port authoriy, "Perhaps we could impose upon you my good man to facilite the finnancing of Captain's Bailinor repairs etc with a deposit to "The Imperial Captain's Bank". That may in effect kill two birds with one stone as I can place enought funds to cover the purchase of the vacated holiding plus your commission in the same account?"


----------



## Scotley

The dwarf looks up eagerly, excited to clutch at any straw of hope. "I'll have one 'o the lads bring the contract over first thing in the mornin' if ye like Captain." The Port man nods, "Yes, I can arrange a deposit for you Captain certainly. You have cash or a draft? If you'll bring it round in the morning I'll introduce you to the local director, unless you've already met?"  The dwarf has a little pride left, "Now Captain, I'd be honored to take your advice, but me and the lads will be alright. The need is not so dire as to have me taking charity." The Port man speaks up. "Perhas you could consider it a deposit on future work?" He looks expectantly at Michael.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conversations*

Looking at the Port Master, Michael will comment. "Now that is an excellent idea..as the Captain comes highly recommend, nodding towards the Port Master, I have no objections to advancing part of his comission and if  if he is the Owner as well as the Captain, perhaps we can arrange to have the "Ironbelly" join our fleet with shares equal to her value. But that is a topic for later discussion, once we are satisfied that we are compatiable business partners.

Then addressing the Port Authority, MIchael says,"Once again your services leave me in your debit. If you could arrange such a meeting I would be grateful."


----------



## Scotley

The Captain says, "Well, I've already said I'd be interested in your commision. So I guess I could take a deposit. If you can help me get out of this mess I'd glady work for ye." 

The Port Authority nods, "So it is settled then." He seems to relax visibly and then he sets to the food and drink with gusto. "What time would you like to come in tomorrow?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Thinking as if to himself, Michael answers "Would 10 am be conviente for you." Now if the Captain will indulge us for a moment before we get back to the particulars of his situation "have you had any thoughts yet about those abandoned estates and on a more formal note, I do suspect that within a year there will be numerous cargos and ship's coming thru my warehouse, could i ask if it would be permissiable to build an office for you close to the compound so that you may hire an assitaina or two and thus not stress yourself. Of course i do realize that it may not be in the empire's budget therefor I am willing to cover as an additionaly port fee the cost of perhaps two assistaiants and one  or two clerks to assist you"


----------



## Scotley

"Ten would be fine, if you'd care to arrive at nine, I know a pleasant place where we can get a decent breakfast first."

"The estates, yes, there are lands, I'd suggest you hire a local agent with knowledge of real estate and law to help you. I personally don't know much about land and ownership. If we were talking ships well, you could take the abandoned places and make them your own and the Empire would say 'well done.' But land-lubbers have funny ideas about property and ownership. I wouldn't presume to advise you. I suspect that if you fixed up an old place, within the hour some decendent of the long dead holder would show up with a dusty paper and a pack of constibles and run you off to live in knew found luxury at your expense."   

"A branch office might be just the thing. Now if you have the volume of cargo you suggest the Empire will of course provide adequate agents to cover the work load. I might well secure a contract for you to build the office at a nice price as well."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Smiling to himself as to the man's being hooked, but a tad concerned about how easily it was done Michael says "You are right,,,,,i will look into getting a local real estate agent and proper land ownership legal advice"....then pausing he adds "Yes a nice breakfeast sounds very good....9 it shall be"  Turning to the dwarf "Do you need any immediate items sir or perhaps some coinage for you men to enjoy their port stay before we finalize the details of the advance?"...Then visable thinking to himself Michael says as he walks to the strong box "In fact I insist that you take some coin with you, we have had a celebration today and it is only right and proper that your men also celebrate the betrothal of my Col. of Marines and his lady"..Reaching into the chest Michael will pull out three bags..one 10 gold piece and two 100 silver piece bags. Walking back to the tabel he lays the two silver bags on the tabel and says "this is for your crew" then handing the captain the 10gp bag he says "This is for you and before you decline I beg you to accept them as a gift from my Col. and his lady"


----------



## Scotley

*When did a dwarf ever turn down hard coin or a party?*

The port man nods, very good then, on my way home I'll reserve us a table. The dwarf stands and raises a glass. He comes out with a surprisingly long flowery toast to the happy future of the colonel and his lady. Somewhat belatedly the port master rises and raises his own glass. At the conclusion of the toast the dwarf pounds his glass on the table and makes the bags of coins disappear into a pouch. "Very good captain. I can assure you that my men and I will celebrate the impending nuptials with gusto."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Smling to himself, Michael will show the men out by escourting them to the main deck. After they have left MIchael will pass the word for Amabar to come to his cabin when he arrives back on the ship and when he has had a chance to freshen up. Michael willl the return to his cainb and rest.


----------



## Scotley

The dwarf and the port master are seen off and depart in good spirits. Within the hour Amabar is at your cabin door.


----------



## J. Alexander

*conservations*

When "Ambar" arrives, Michael will also call for Grond. With the arrival of Grond, MIchael will pour them some orange juice and bring them up to speed on the conversation with the Chieftian, Port Master and the Dwarven Captain"....Taking a drink Michael says "We are going have to deal with Lord Contrail sooner or later...I would prefer sooner before we come into conflict with him so as to help remove us from suscipion. Do you think you could arrange for Lord Contrail to have an accident in the next few weeks Ambar"....he will thne ask the men for any information they may have developed.


----------



## Scotley

*Assassins and Orange Juice*

Nicolas considers for a moment. "I don't know too much about the lay of the land or Lord Contrall as yet, but given time to scout can inquire I know of no reason he can't be dealt with." After a sip of juice he adds, "what outcome would you like to see? Must it be an accident? Is there some direction you'd like the authorities to be looking, perhaps someone we might arange to look suspecious? I think we'll be a little too cozy with Fa'Malathent to risk implicating him or his people."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"No i think it best that it be done more or less like and accident. We have no major conflict with anyone and it would be wrong to bring the Chieftian into this. So far he has been difficult and frustrating to deal with but has done nothing to warrant us not trying to truly be partners with. Perhaps bad shellfish or a bad fall etc would be best but i leave it up to your discretion."...taking a sip of his juice he add "I have given it much thought and I think we may be best served if we allow NIcholas to remain here as Ambar to secure his local network among the islands then have him move North to Bornholm extedning his network while we sail North to develope our finiances and base. I hate the idea of having the party spilt once again but over time i think the six months or so it will take will help lay a much stronger foundation. We will need a good reliable information network here on Tereger and the surrongind islands perhaps to an extent of 200 miles the along the major ports to Bornhold."......How does that sound?


----------



## Scotley

*Nicolas*

"I'll set to work finding the best way to dispatch our troublesome lord." He adds, "I can certainly lay the groundwork for a proper network over the next six months, but getting it really established is a long term proposistion. The Islands between Tregere and Bronhelm are mainly the Sword Arm. The long feud between orcs and dwarves is fertile ground for recruits, but people there are also very suspecious and slow to trust."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"I really dont see as if we have much choice as me must secure our principale base of operations and for now that is going to be tergere. Do what you can, but do not put yourself at great risk" then pouring some more juice he adds "IF there is nothing else to discuss then I beg you to let me turn in, I am exhausted"


----------



## Scotley

They have nothing further and soon leave Michael to his rest. Morning dawns all too soon of course.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings and Port Call*

Michael will sleep in a bit say to 7:30 staying in his cabin and relaxing. Dressing for the day, he will start it on deck by reviewing the condition of the ship and it's crew before setting off with Grond to his breakfeast meeting with the port authority.


----------



## Scotley

*Morning Inspection*

The ship comes to life slowly this morning. The marine guards looks sharp, but most of the other men are slow to rise after yesterday's hard work. A couple of men are swabbing the deck and another mends sails. The usual minor repairs and maintainence required after a voyage are being started. A pot of tar is being heated to a boil leaving an unpleasant smell over the deck. Because many men have been on leave or preparing for the party these details have been delayed. 

Grond arrives on deck looking sharply turned out for the morning meeting. "I took the liberty of sending a small patrol out to survey our route and I expect them to return momentarily."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"That is well done indeed. I must be very tired indeed to forget about such details..the "True Song" be praised that i have you as a keeper" Michael says smiling.  As they wait for the patrol to arrive back with their report, Michael will make lite conversation with the men...


----------



## Scotley

*Shore Patrol*

The marines return shortly. "Sir the city seems quiet today. Just some people going about their work routines. Tregere feels awefully calm after a few Days and Mermaid's Rest," the man admits. Grond nods, "Very good. Shall we Captain?" As you step clear of the boat Grond says, "I really didn't expect any trouble this morning, but it is good for the men and a good habit to be in."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Convservations*

With a smile Michael says "Yes, we had best set the pattern for caution and security. I am happy to have you taking care of that aspect as I had forgetten about it. I trust you will not mind the training of the marins and our forces in security matters"


----------



## Scotley

"Captain I can of course train the Marines in such matters, but I wish you would consider Col. Chandar in this as well. Perhaps if we wait a bit it would be best. Maybe if the Col. has some nuptual leave coming? He and I have a good working relationship now and I do not wish to give offense. His pride is already bruised by the incident with his prespective father-in-law. The fact that you personally had to call out the troops and come to his rescue is a serious blow to his ego."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"As always you give sound counsel...we shall wait a while"..Michael will then spend the walk in pleaseant conversatin with Grond etc.


----------



## Scotley

*Strolling in Tregere*

Grond and Michael have a pleasant stroll through the morning at Tregere. The weather is pleasant though the clouds on the horizon suggest rain late in the day. Grond keeps a vigilant eye on the locals you pass, but there is no obvious threat. The Port Authority man awaits you at his office. After a brief exchange of pleasantries he leads you to a small skiff and a pair of toad men begin to row up a narrow stream heading North. After about 10 minutes you arrive at a rustic looking wooden dock lined with flowering plants. A dozen small boats of various sorts are already docked. A group of 20 or so locals, apparently rowers, lounge in the sun sipping some sort of mint tea from large glasses and chatting, whittling, or just relaxing. Above the dock is a stone stair leading up to a house. The steps are bleached white by years of exposure to salt and sun. You can hear breakers from beyond the house suggesting it overlooks the beach. As you make you way up the stair more of the house becomes visible. A stately old place in heavy stone squatting on the top of the hill. It is a two story affair with deep wrap around porches below and shaded balconies above. The smell of bacon, coffee and fresh baked bread wafts down as you approach. Along the hill to the right is an extensive garden protected by a low stone wall topped by a green painted wooden fence. Every third board has a starfish shaped cut out near the top. To the left a gate in a waist high stone railing supported by thick round columns about two feet high is manned by an attractive woman in a white dress that is flattering though not unduly revealing. She wears a large white hat with a very deep brim to protect her from the sun. A few men are standing nearby on the back patio smoking. Flowering bushes, some sort of azaleas limit your view of the outdoor dinning area beyond the woman. She greets your host with a squeeze on the arm and he gives her a peck on the cheek. She says in a polished voice, "Ah Gustav, so good to see you again. Will there be three for breakfast this morning?" She looks at him and he looks at you obviously wondering if Grond will join you or await you.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservation*

Looking at both Gustave and the lady Michael responds "Yes if you please, there will  be three and if that is not inconvient"


----------



## Scotley

*The House upon the Strand*

"Not at all dear, please follow me to your table." She glides along on slippered feet moving smoothly between the press of tables and the rail with a not unpleasant swaying of hips beneath her skirt. There is is but one row of tables along the porch and you'd guess one above as well. Banquettes line the house's wall while the tables have chairs at either end as well. No chairs are placed with a back to the view of the beach. As you walk the hostess asks, "Is this your first visit to the 'House upon the Strand?'" As you reply she stops at a table near the middle of the porch. The Port man motions Michael to the narrow banquette while he takes a chair. A stout serving man is replacing the other chair with one of appropriate proportions for Grond's bulk. The woman hands each of you a simple one page Bill of Fare printed on fine sand colored paper with sea-green ink as you take your seats. "Bethany will be along to take your order momentarily. I hope you'll enjoy your breakfast and become regulars at the House upon the Strand." She gives you all a pleasant smile and adds a pat on the shoulder for 'Gustav' and returns to her station. 

OOC: Spot checks for Michael and Grond please.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+7,1d20+4-> ([2, 7], [19, 4])

Michael / Grond Spot


Michael happily contemplates te bill of fare in front of him while Grond casually glances around .   Michael = 9, Grond = 23

"Do you recommend anything in particular" Michael asks the Harbor Master.


----------



## Scotley

*Breakfast on the Strand*

Michael scans the menu, pastries, fresh fruit, breads, rice, some cheese, sausages, bacon, ham, smoked and cured fish, shrimp, egg dishes, some sea food. The wine list is short, but while most selections are of a moderate price range they are some of the best choices for the money. Coffees and teas as well as juices round out the menu. Gustav replies, "The sea shore delite omelet is nice, sea turtle and shore bird eggs, crab meat, beach grass, a hint of local caviar, sea salt and a pungent local green onion. It is one of the more exotic choices on the menu, but it does represent the chef's best attempt to capture the local flavors." Michael becomes aware that Grond is staring open mouthed at the beach. Looking up he sees that there are people on the shore, taking a closer look he realizes that they are sea nymphs. The women cavort naked on the beach and in the surf.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Smiling at Grond's distraction Michael will comment "This mornings view is particulary delightful, is this common"...turning his attention back to orderding, Michael will set downt he menu and say "I shall take your advice and order the omlet"...continuing he says "I am so glad you brought me here, I fear it would have taken me ages to stumble across this charming place and from the smells coming from the kitchen i fear my waistline may hold a bit of a grudge against you"......Michael will then make small talk about what ever the man would like.


----------



## Scotley

*The House Upon the Strand*

"Alas, the Sea Nymphs only frolic here for a few weeks twice a year. Your arrival was fortuitous as the season is nearly over. It is a rare treat, but in point of fact the chef here is quite good and you'll not find better fare anywhere on Tregere or indeed on neighboring islands I'll wager. They do a brisk business with or without the Nymphs. For reasons I'll never understand they choose to open only for breakfast and lunch 5 days a week. I'm sure they could pack the house at dinner as well should they choose. I think you'll find the Omelet to you liking." Soon Bethany arrives to take your order, and Gustav orders the Sea shore delite omelet with a couple of pastries, a spiced tea blend and the recommended local muscat wine. He confides that the wine isn't that great on its own, but it seems to come to life with the Omelet and is sweet enough to stand up to the pastries. Grond who has gotten over his initial shock soon orders impressive quantities of simple fare, bacon, eggs, toasted bread with butter and honey and coffee. The waitress, Bethany, turns to Michael. "And for you sir?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Addressing the waitress, Michael says "I will have what the good harbor master is having, he highly recommends it"........


----------



## Scotley

*Breakfast at the House upon the Strand*

"Very good sir." The tea arrives in moments along with coffee for Grond. It is rich being perhaps half milk with a blend of spices and a little honey. Gustav chats about the history of the place a little. "This house was once the subject of a bitter dispute between daughters over who should inherit it. In the end the lawyers got all the money and they had to sell the place. A old artist bought it and rumor has it that he was enamored with his seasonal visitors," he gestures at the Sea Nymphs, "and just swam away with them. The place sat empty for some time before the current owner bought it. It was tied up in probate for years, because no one could prove that the artist was lost. Eventually, back taxes got to be high enough the place was taken by the government and sold again. We know little about her and she rarely leaves her second floor apartment. She remodeled the first floor as a restaurant and lives upstairs. Her staff here are the only ones we ever see. All very mysterious. There is much speculation of course, but few facts. In the three years the place has been open I've never seen her." 

Soon the omelet arrives along with a glass of wine and refill on the tea. The omelet proves to be light and fluffy with a just a sprinkling of salty rose colored caviar on top. The onion is the strongest flavor, but not so strong as to overwhelm the crab and fish. The wine proves to be a little on the sweet side yet not unpleasant with the omelet, but it shows better when the warm pastries are presented. Grond attacks his food with gusto suggesting he finds it to his liking as well.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"An interesting tale for sure, I belive thought the lady should be left in peace, specualtion is wonderful as long as it does not become malicious or destructive"..tasting the omlet Michael will comment on how good it is and how it mixes well with the beverages.


----------



## Scotley

"Excellent, I'm glad you are pleased. I myself try not to engage in idle speculation, but there is of course talk." He attacks the food in ernest and soon a second glass of wine comes. Grond comments, "With food this good why leave the house?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservation*

"If we would not get in trouble or perhaps offend the propertirss and get banned from such excellent food, we would indeed ask for the receipies to see if Master GRumbar can come anywhere close to these dishes" Michael comments. "This is indeed excellent"..After a few moments Michael will comment "Not to rush things, but have you an  idea of some properties, perhaps such as this establishment once was, that may be avaiable"


----------



## Scotley

*Breakfast at the House Upon the Strand*

Pausing in his dinning only with some hesitation, Gustav replies, "Well, houses such as this one rarely come upon the market. Truely a unique place." He sighs as a pair of nymphs run along the beach playfully tussling over a particularly fine shell. "There is a place I know though I hesitate to mention it..." He clearly feels some reluctance and pauses a moment before starting again. "There is a place, a former plantation, largely lost to the swamps now. It was never more than a marginal piece of land really just a chain of small islands in the fen that had been built up. Legend has it the place is cursed and to be sure it has seen more than its fair share of misfortune..."   Again he hesitates, whether because he is loath to speak of it or because some sight on the beach distracts him Michael cannot be sure. "The place, called 'Fendragon Hall' is in considerable disrepair. I could tell you more if a serious fixer upper is to your tastes." He drains a winecup and attacks a pastry while awaiting your answer.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Yes please do" MIchael replies "At the very least it would offer some employment to the locals and be a worthwile effort"


----------



## Scotley

*Fendragon*

"Well, let's see where to start. The first so called 'Lord of Fendragon Hall' perhaps? He was a human, perhaps of Wheelander stock, but I think perhaps he was from further away, maybe from Waveborne Hold, it was generations ago and the stories very. Anyway, the fellow showed up here with a chest full of coin looking to make a home for himself and claiming nobility. A landless lesser child or some such. Most think he was a pirate looking to go legit. There weren't so many humans here in those days. He asked the locals about available land. They told him of a place in the swamp where their was some dry land. He translated the name of the places as Fendragon, but I think 'cursed lizard of the swamp' might have been a more accurate take on it." He pauses for wine and continues, clearly beginning to warm to the story. "It seems the locals didn't much trust this fellow, and so had sold him on a piece of land that they avoided. The oblong main island was shaped vaguely like the body of a lizard or dragon with promenences not unlike legs. There was another much smaller island were a head might be and a string of small tufts of land curving off in the other direction like a tail. He set to work turning his gold into drainage channels, dikes, ramparts and even a wooden palasade though in those days he was unlikely to suffer attack here. I must assume he thought enemies from his past might find him. He really must have had quite a pot full of gold. He married a fair daughter of a local farmer of some standing in high style and settled down to making children. He died within 10 years of a fatal wyven sting when a group of workers he was supervising accidentally stired up a nest of the foul things as they cleared one of the little tufts of land in the 'tail'. He really must have had quite a chest of coins for the family continued on for several generations trying to make a go of the place, dike building, pumping and farming. The old wooden house burned and they hauled in stone for a bigger place, but the weight of it sank it into the soil within another couple of generations and they still had money to burn. Dwarven engineers were called in and a new more elaborate manor was built over the old. It is a dark and brooding place. Lots heavy stone. It sits on stone peers sunk deep into the soft earth and these keep the stone cool. In the warm humid air of the fen there is constant condinsation inside and out giving the place an appearance of tears flowing. Finally they had raised enough land about the place to raise decent crops of sugar cane, tobacco along with meat, vegetables and fruit to feed the family and the workers." He takes a dramatic pause to light a cigar as the meal is by now finished. "Then of course came the plague. The family seems to suffer particularly unfortunate mutations and changes, with some becomming maddened beast like horrors, while many others died and rose to become undead. The family line was wiped out and many of the laborers as well. By the time the waves of plague had left Tregere the swamp was well on its way to reclaiming the place. I think your lad Chandar has some knowledge of the place. He and his rangers went there a couple of times to defeat the beastial horrors and undead during and just after the plague."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"That is a woeful tell indeed. I may be interested in the place if for nothing more than to enusre that the efforts of so many generations are not in vain. Please look into the possiabilty of how we can secure legal title"..then taking a sip of coffee, Michael turns the conversation, "As i briefly mentioned last night, we are perhaps 12 to 18 months away from becoming total operationaly here on Tergere, during the construction of the complex, I would consider it a personal favor if you would consult with an architect and my factor here on the appropriate size and configuration of the sattelite office that you  may use when duties call upon you to be present to inspect the ships and cargos. I had thought to attach a residence to it on the upper floors that would provide a view of the harbor. Do you think that is possible"


----------



## Scotley

"I would be happy to consult with your man here. I do believe such a building would be possible. It would be a matter of finding a suitable piece of land for the construction. There is a fellow here who might be able to help with the aquisition of Fendragon Hall and any other properties you might find useful."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"That would be most helpful indeed, I shall leave it in your capable hands" Michael replies. Michael will then make small talke until the meal has come to an end.


----------



## Scotley

Grond has mopped up the last bites of his meal and Gustav has long since abandoned his for a cigar. "Shall we make our way to the bank Captain?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Yes, that would be fine"...concerned at the wording of his statement MIchael will sense motive on the harmor master

1d20+10-> [4,10] = (14)


----------



## Scotley

*Oops!*

OOC: Hee hee, that should have been 'bank' not 'back'. I've corrected it above. Sorry for the confusion. I suspect that will change your action.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Yes, I think a pleseant trip back is just what is in order, especially after such a fine meal" Having seen no bill etc, Michael will simply take out one of the purses containing 10gp and leave it on the tabel.


----------



## Scotley

*Banking*

The bill does arrive following a gesture from Gustav. The 10 gold proves more than adequate despite a 'seasonal' surcharge. After stroll down to the boat the ride back proves only slightly unpleasant as the heat and humidity are on the rise. A flask of chilled wine and juice 'to go' wisely acquired by Gustav and a shade draped over poles on the boat provide welcome cooling. You find yourself back at the port after a short ride. Gustav leads you to a door previously unnoticed in the halls of the Port Authority. While the door is marked with carvings in a nautical motif that looks vaguely familiar their is no sign. Gustav opens the door which leads into a small cool chamber with heavy wood paneling and a thick crown molding decorated with a pattern making it look like a thick rope. Continue magical flames burn on each wall in decorative gimbal mounts like those common on ships, but completely unnecessary on land. While you are clearly in a building on land the details of the room are designed to give the feeling of being aboard a fine ship. There is one other door in the room. Next to it a man in uniform stands at attention holding a halberd at port arms. His uniform takes styling cues from that of the Imperial Marines, though without any official insignia. There is a desk in the room and a man rises from behind it. He is a tall fit human of perhaps 50 with greying temples and a well tailored dark suit that you suspect was made in the fine shops of the Western Reach. His coloration suggests he could be from the Reach as well though his greeting comes without accent as he shakes Gustav's hand. "Good Morning Gustav, always a pleasure to see you." The Port Authorty returns the greeting warmly. The bank man turns to you with hand extended. "Captain Stormwarden I presume? A pleasure to meet you sir. I am Mr. Trilby. Welcome to the Imperial Captain's Bank." He smells mildly of shaving lotion and soap. Michael can't help but notice that he is being looked over carefully. Trilby wears a thick silver ring lined with arcane runes and there is an obvious wand protruding from his jacket. Given the fine tailoring of the suit it seems likely the wand is visible by design. He motions to a large guest book on his desk. "If you'll be so good as to sign in I'll let Mr. Nicklebee know your here." The Guest book is thick bond linen paper bound in smooth leather and printed with a tasteful green lines and scroll-work. A carefully folded cover sheet is clipped to the open page and a decorative yet substantial weight lays in the center of the book to keep pages from 'accidentally' being turned, thus protecting the privacy of the customers. A quality pen in a marble inkwell stands ready.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"It is indeed a pleasure sir" Michael responds shaking the mans hand. Michael will then pick up the pen and sign his name "Michael Stormwarden"


----------



## Scotley

*The inner sanctum*

Trilby checks the signature, and then giving a moment to dry adjusts the cover sheet with care to cover it. He then manipulates something behind the desk and goes to the door saying, "A moment if you please." The door opens from within and he steps though. After a wait of only about a minute, Trilby returns. "Right this way Captain." He opens the door more widely and motions you in. Another similarly attired guard awaits beyond the door and there is a grate in the ceiling just before the door. Gustav accompanies you while Trilby closes the door to return to his desk. This room proves to be larger and equally well lit as well as nuatical in style. The the left sits a dwarf dressed as a clerk behind a desk and before a wall of oak file cabinets possessed of stout looking locks. In the center is a teller's cage with only one window. To the right are three doors. Before one of them stands an female halfling secretary. She holds the center door open. "Right this way gentlemen." Beyond her is a well appointed office. Three comfortable looking chairs face a desk of dark wood beside which stands a halfling of late middle age in well tailored clothes. His trousers are Purple with a cream stripe--Imperial colors while at his left breast there is a gold Imperial seal stamped into the fabric. He comes from the desk and shakes Gustav's hand. Gustav exchanges a few pleasantries asking after family and mutual aquaintences as is the custom with halflings before getting down to business. Gustav answers questions about his own family and friends and then he says, "Mr. Nicklebee may I present Captain Michael Stormwarden of the Retribution. Soon to be fleet Captain I might add." The halfling extends a surprisingly firm handshake. "Very good to meet you Captain. Can I have my secretary bring you anything? Coffee, Tea perhaps?" He motions you to a chair and takes his place behind the desk. You note that while comfortable the chair is rather low and the desk and chair behind it designed to put you at eye level with your diminutive host. Gustav says, "I really must get back to the Port. I'll leave you two gentlemen to business. Captain, shall I have my friend in Real Estate call upon you this afternoon or perhaps tomorrow?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Yes a cup of coffee would be most welcome" Michael reples. Then turning to Gustave "As always i seem to be in your debit..this afternoon will be just fine."


----------



## Scotley

Addressing the secretary, Mr. Nickelbee says, "Two please, bring cream and sugar on the side." With a final nod Gustav departs. Mr. Nickelbee waits until the coffee is delivered and Michael has fixed a cup to his liking to move from the weather to business. "Now Captain, tell me what the Imperial Captain's bank can do to serve you today. When Gustav contacted me yesterday I took the opportunity to check our records. So far as my records indicate you've had no previous relationship with any of the Imperial Captain's Bank locations. If this is somehow in error please enlighten me and I'd be happy to make a request directly to the institution in question." He says this last in a way that suggests he knows perfectly well there is no error. The concept that the ICB simply doesn't make such errors is deeply ingrained in the little fellow.

OOC: You just knew it was gonna be a halfling didn't you?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Non Plussed, Michael simply comments. "No your records are indeed correct, to date I have had no dealings with the Imperial Captain's Bank. I feel though that with the addition of six to seven ships within the next 12 to 18 months, it is time that I take this step as the needs of local banks and even regional banks may prove indeaquate to my needs. Thus my appeareance on your doostep thru the good offices of Master Gustave"


OCC: I was refraining from commenting


----------



## Scotley

"Very good Captain. So what are you projected financial needs from our bank?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"That is the 64 gold piece question actually sir"...pausing to sip his coffee Michael will add "Intially, I think just opening a deposit account to hold my surplus funds as well as part of the company's reserve liquidity. My factor here on Terge has authority to draw against the corporate account at the Miner's Trust on Axipolis but if things go according to schedule, I fear I will be far afield when he will need additional funds. So i guess I will actually need to establish a line of credit of say perhaps 100,000 gold pieces from which i can have funds transfered via your good offices to the Axipolis account. I am sure you can understand why it is necessary to keep my factor from drawing funds only as they are needed. And I am quite sure that as I make additionaly deposits into the surplus account and the reserve account you will have access to the ledger balance so it may not even be necessary for us to access the line of credit. But better to be cautious and dot all the i's rather than leave things to chance." Taking another sip of coffee Michael will add "I almost forgot, if it is possible I will need to estabish a third account from which Chieftian (insert name) can make depostis and draw the odd check in regards to our business matters here, but i assure you it will be on a very limited basis, no more than 10,000 in blance at any given time"


----------



## Scotley

*Bankers ya gotta love em!*

"Very good, I think we can accommodate such requests with a few conditions of course. We open unsecured lines of credit at 3% annual interest, but only up to double your deposit holdings. You can get a line of up to 4 times deposit holdings at 5% interest."  He takes a quick sip of coffee, "So I'll need a minimum deposit of 27,500 gold pieces to open the line at 5% or 55,000 if you want a 3% account. Now we offer secured lines at 2% at up to 110% of value as assessed by our people." Holding up a finger he adds, "of course we require the property to be insured, especially in the case of vulnerable properties like ships and coastal developments. We offer such insurance at modest rates depending on assessed risk."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Most excellent terms, I shall deposit 30,000 @ 5 percent giving a intial line of credit of 120,000, as well as two accounts for 5,000 each at 5 percent securing two additionaly lines of credit at 20,000. The first of the smaller accounts I wish to have earmarked for construction puropeses...the second I will need to have the Chieftians name as well as that of Ambar of Kotu added to the account as it will be for business investments here on Tergere. How long are the loans amortorized for so i can keep a rough ideal on the payments."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Pausing as if to reflect on his statment Michael continues "I may as well get it all done now so as not to have to come back multiple times so if you have the time, lets go ahead and create ship accounts for the other ships and their masters...I will need the following accounts created:

                 Storm and Company : 30,000 deposit, 120K line of credit with MIchael and Grond on the account.


                 The Bountiful Endeavor: 5,000 deposit, 20k line of credit with the Lo'dasse Imparrell as Ship's Captain and Michael and Grond on the account as well.

                 The Respite: 5,000 deposit, 20k line of credit with Harris Mangrun as Ship's Captain and Michael and Grond on the account as well.

                 Port of Tergere Account : 5000 deposit 20k line of credit with Padar Losin and Michael and Gronds name on the account.


                 Bountiful Enterprises: 5000 deposit 20k line of credit with Michael, Ambar and the Chieftian on the account.


----------



## Scotley

"I believe we can arrange that Captain. On accounts of this type we only run out to 5 years. For fully secured accounts we can go out to 25 years if you'd like to put some of your assets up for collateral. Payments are required at the first of the month once you draw upon the account. There will be a 200 gp origination fee for setting up the accounts to a total line of 200,000 gp. Plus an additional charge of 10 gp for each account and account holder beyond the first. So that will be another 110 gp, so I'll need a total of 50,210 gp to get things started." He pauses, "and I'll need each account holder to come in and prepare a signature card, have a physical description taken and memorize personal access numbers for each account. We require anyone accessing an account to provide us their account number and there is a unique account number for each holder of the account as a security precaution. I strongly suggest that you never write down or give our your personal numbers."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"I shall have the officers call upon you tomorrow morning if that is convient for you...as to the chieftian, I will inform him that the matter awaits his attention." With a sigh, Michael will hand over the draft for 50,000 gold pieces from the halfling merchant he recevied in Mermaid's rest and will pay the 210 out of his purse. Reflecting on the statement made by the banker, Michael will say,"For the moment I dont think the shipyard here would be worth much of a mortgage, but I would appreciate and pay for an assessment of the shipyard and the three ships for both insurance and loan values"


----------



## Scotley

He takes the draft and the coin counting carefully. He examines the draft and notes that "It will take about a week to verify the draft. Once that is done we can begin dispersements on the accounts as needed, though I warn you we don't keep that volume of coin on hand here in Tregere and would need to issue drafts or request coin from a larger branch." He considers the request, "Certainly, I would be happy to have the properties appraised and give you a quote on an insurance policy as well."  With a snif he adds, "Please have Captain's Imparell and Harris make appointments to come in. If it would more convienent, I would be happy to send a representative to you in order to facilitate the signatures, descriptions and accounts. My man could also pay a visit to Fa'Mallathent as well." It seems clear that the banker's office is generally for Captains and perhaps important officers, but that he prefers to let underlings handle other business.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Thank you, I would deeply appreciate it if your man could indeed meet us on the morrow to conclude the details. As for the coin, there is no need for sucha a large influex which would distort the local enconomy somewhat...two of the ships will not be ready to draw on their funds for perhaps the next 6 months or so..and both the ship that is currently being outfitted and the shipyards have enough on deposit with local banks to see them thru for the same amount of time. These are intended to be reserve accounts for the placement of profits and those monies not required for the purchase of normal trade goods. After all I would hate to have the bank bothered with minor trivial and routine matters."


----------



## Scotley

*Banking Details*

"Very good sir, what time should we call upon you and your crew?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"How about 9 am or so, right after breakfeast".....Michael will then thank the man for his assistance and make his way out of the offices and head back to the ship.


----------



## Scotley

*Business Concluded*

Michael makes his way out after being assured that a representative of the bank will present himself promptly at 9:00 and getting a friendly halfling send off. Grond has found a comfortable place in the shade where he could watch the bank door and the approaches. Making their way out into the still warm damp air of the city Grond asks, "Well boss how'd it go?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Looking at Grond he says "It went well, needless to say we are once again broke in regards to immeidate liquidty but we have established multiple lines of credit should the need arise" As they walk back, Michael will explain the details to Grond "In fact I should have you added to all the accounts, but we can do that in the morning...please remind me to do so"


----------



## Scotley

While it is getting warm Michael and Grond stride with glad hearts in the bright morning sun. Tregere bustles with activity as people go about their daily tasks. "Certainly, well in that case I suppose we should get out and find a way to make a profit. Though I guess we'll have to go inspect the work being done at the new docks and see what other expenses have arrisen?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

'That sounds like a good idea, let's go to the docks and take a look"


----------



## Scotley

*Dockside at Tregere*

Strolling along they soon reach the area of new construction. There is still little to see, merely some big holes and piles of dirt. Perhaps a dozen trees have been felled. A crew of 25 or 30 lizard and toad men is laboring with shovels and buckets. A pump powered by a motley collection of large dogs harnessed to a mill wheel drains a low area. Padar Losin stands under a canopy with a dwarf and a human having a discussion. A stack of blueprints held down by soapstone models, is arrayed on a camp table.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Michael and Grond will slowly approach the canopy and stand quietly as the individuals discuss the plans.


----------



## Scotley

*A work in progress*

The dwarf seems to be an engineer of some sort and is suggesting that extensive stone piers be sunk into the ground, while the human, a contractor it seems, suggests that a heavy fill of seashells and sand will be as good with much less cost and require less skilled labor. Losin is taking it all in, but saying little.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Taking the conversation in Michael will wait for a bit as if to see if there is any more discourse, he will then say "Stone piers were for the dock and seawalls...the fill will be used to raise the ground level to the height of the seawalls so as to provide room for cooling cisterns and cold storage"


----------



## Scotley

*Options.*

"Indeed that is the way of it Captain, but we are discussing foundations for the structures ashore now," notes Padar Losin. "Gentlemen, let me introduce our patron Captain Michael Stormwarden. This is Pavel Kelto," he gestures to the dwarf and then turning to the human adds, "and this is Amos Riley."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Ah therein lies the danger of speaking before know what the topic is" Michael says... But no as we have started so we will continue gentlemen..use stone piers and foundations, I wish the compound to be strong and solid enought to withstand a massive typhon if necessary" turning to the human he asks "Would it not be more benfical to have the piers and foundations of stone and barrel valut construction using your sand and shell to raise the overall height and mass of the compound. It id my understanding that by using barrel vaults on deep stone piers we could rais the overall height of the compoud and sea wall to some 50 feet in height with your sand and shell giving the bulk and mass to support them and resist the winds and storm surges."


----------



## Scotley

Both dwarf and human look agast at your suggestion. Clearly, construction on such as scale and movement of such large volumes of fill are not the typical methods on this poor island. "That is certainly possible," suggests the dwarf scratching absently at his beard as he considers. Amos chimes in, "I've got to admit I've never engaged in a project of that scale. I'd have to significantly increase my manpower. Perhaps I could recuit some giants for the massive labor involved. No offense Padar, but the locals here are used to labor on that scale."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"That is my desire gentlemen, I trust you can accomplish the details" MIchael will then say "Gentlemen, I am sorry to interrupt your delibrations, but my time on Terger is short and I need to speak with Master Padar Losin and review the progress to date. Could you perhaps continue your discussion for a brief time and then bring him up to speed on your points, while he escourts me about." Michael will then motion Pada Losin to join him. "If you would please" As they walk towards the construction, Michael will bring Padar up to speed on his arragements with the Chieftian. "That should provide you with additionaly manpower, and i would prefer that you use as much local labor as possible but i do think he may have an idea though about the giants. They can handel far larger and stronger stones for the piers and foundations. "Gesturing towards the compound, Michael will say 'We do have a slight change in plans that fits well into the overall scheme and discussion. The barrel vaults are going to be necesssary for huge cisterns that we will need constructed for water storage. The outer seawall and defensive walls are now to be planned so as to have townhomes erected around the permiter in time. The base floor will put them about 5 feet above the floor or the compound itself and will rise some twenty feet against the outer earth berm providing yet additionaly support for the berm as well as allowing for a accessable roadway around the permiter and each house an open section for cross breezes.....it will also serve the purpose of forcing any assiaiant or criminal into  a smaller front as they would have to descned the upper levels of the house to exit into the compound proper. It will also allow for much needed additionaly space within the compound for gardens etc that freestanding structures would not"  Pausing briefly and lighiting  a small cigar and offering Padar Losin one, Michael continues. "I know you are concerned about time and the overall deadline for the project....but dont let that worry you if it all can not get done. The barrel vaults and cisters are the most importans as well as the dry docks and piers. We can use the vaults to store cargo until the completion of the warehouse proper......next will come the houses to form outline of the compound. when they are finished we will work from the outside in. The outer permiter will not be limited to just homes.....you will design stables, brew house, distelliery, tile furnace, weaving house, blacksmith etc along with the  houses." 

As for the funding, you have the account alread established at the Miners and Farmers truts, in addition to that I have created an account with the Imperial Capatain Bank that you may draw against in emergiences. To that effect you will need to be on board the retribution tomorrow at 9 to sign the paperwork." Handing Padar one of the pearl earring he add "This is a device to communicate with me" showing him how it works, Michael add's I will contact you once a week but should the need arise you can call me on it"


----------



## Scotley

*Padar Losin*

Padar nods as you walk and talk. He puff thoughtfully on the cigar. "Very good. I think we can accomplish all that you ask. Such a project will of course take a considerable span of time. I know it doesn't look like much now, but we've already done a good bit of planning and some initial digging. It should not be a great matter to update the plans to accomdate your latest requirements."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"I know changes are always a headache, but i think with long term security in mind, that the new changes are best in many ways...perhaps one that may not be noticed but will become profitable for long term storaqge is that we will more or less have 3 levels of climate controlled storage that could well lead to some lucrative long term contracts. Further, the increased gardens and yard areas will make this more attractive as a rest stop for our crews and the odd guest"


----------



## Scotley

*Padar Losin*

"Very good Captain. I think you are right the garden spaces and storage will be helpful." He considers a moment and then asks, "You know sir, I've a cousin who's always fancied the idea of being an innkeep. In the old days his family had a place and they lost it in the plague years." He stops again apparently trying to gage Michael's mood so far and then hurries on. "You see we'll have a pretty good crew working here, maybe even some imported labor. If my cousin had the financial backing he could build a place on that rise just along they way there a quarter mile or so. Nothing fancy mind you, just a rough sort of place where the workers could have a mug or two and maybe a friendly game of dice after a hard days labor. A few plain inexpensive rooms for visiting workers and the like would be good. Then as we progress and traffic increases he would take the profits and upgrade into a more respectable establishment where we could make sure the pay you give out doesn't wander too far from home if you get my meaning. I mean somebodies gonna build a place when they see all the people here. I just thought maybe if you can see your way clear to making an investment my cousin could be that one. You'd get a share of the money you're paying out back that way and it would be easier to keep an eye on your people when they go ashore if they didn't have far to go." With one more pause he continues, "there hasn't been much traffic in Tregere in recent years, so there isn't much in the way of inns or taverns here any more."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Smiling inwardly Michael will think to himself "Hook line and sinker"..taking a puff on his cigar Michael will pause for a few moments and then look his factor directly in the eye "We go 50/50 in any business venture...we put up the captial they the labor and management etc..the terms are non negiotable and you will ride heard on all the little ventures...You are the factor for Storm and Company on Tergere so handel the details....if they insist on negogiating then use your best judgment. Now the downside to all this is that it is your decsion should they fail then you fail and it effects your reputation as factor and thus your year end bonus. Any questions?"


----------



## Scotley

"No sir, I think you've made it clear. If I think a venture has merit it is up to me to make it happen and to take responsibility if things don't work out." He shrugs, "My cousin knows his business and this will be a good opportunity for the company. I'll take care of it."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Smiling Michael says, "No i dont think that you do"...taking a puff he adds "The stick always comes first with me it seems,,,,now as to the carrot,,,think of what your bonus may be with such good decesion and profitable enterprises.....and I have checked you have a very solid reputation so I am not fearfull at all of you failing......and as to the fact that your the factor for Storm and Company..i think you should plan one of the large houses for your use......make it nice make it solid."


----------



## Scotley

Padar Losin looks suitably pleased. "That would be very nice. I'm sure my family will be very happy. I will live up to your expectations Captain." As you walk along he asks another question. "How is my niece working out for you? She seemed quite energized by her time on your ship. She is a most disturbing woman. As yet no man has consented to marry her. Her will is strong and her tongue sharp. I hope her counsel does not give offense. I fear that many people on Tregere are happy that she is away. She expects people to live up to a very high standard."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"LIfe is indeed interesting with her aboard the ship...and yes she has proved to be an excellent advisor"...In fact......in your drawings...you will need to make allowance for at l east 6 large hourse against the outer wall.....10 mediume houses and at least 30 smaller ones...as well as a tempel."


----------



## Scotley

*Padar Losin*

"Excellent, we can certainly make space for the houses and temple. I had the impression from your earlier comments that housing would be important. I'll make sure the temple has a place of promenence." He ponders for a moment, "Any thing else besides storage and repair spaces? Any retail space? A place to eat? You mentioned gardens, will that all be for produce our should we incorporate some space merely to stroll and admire?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Thinking for a moment Michael responds "If you are familar with the concept of townhomes then you wil know a lot about my eventual plans. I want the dockside of the compound lined with warehouses, a tavern or two, a hotel, and room for about 20 or business. People can use the ground floor as their business the upper floor for their quarters and the basement etc for strorage...Now i am talking small shops here that we can rent to enterprising people. Additionally, I think we should have room to build about 50 homes on the interior in addition to our own large chandler's store etc....any business that supports a fleet should be thought about as well as those supporting ones......As to the gardens, fruit trees would be nice as well as spice bushes etc.......more of a formal sort. The actual produce garden is going to be east of the main compound on about 30 acres. For additionaly produce and livestock, we will set up partnerships with the locals to raise then bring to market the finished producet and i have no problem extending them credit to buy the necessary animals from us....in fact you should start looking into the importing of breeding stock of ducks, geese, chickens, pigs and on a very small scale cattle for both beef and dairy products...Sheep and goats may also be possible, but all of the livestock is up to your discretion as you are the man on scene. I dont really know what all is going to occur during my abscence so i can only give you a broad outline and you can now commuicate with me when things change or you have a question. Pada'r I wish to establish a strong base capable of supporting a modest fleet while also fostering good relations and business partnerships with the people."


----------



## Scotley

"I shall have dinner with Pavel and Amos this evening and serve a lot of wine. They are going to need a bit of mental lubrication to think on such a grand scale. Even before the plague came their were few projects of such epic proportions on Tregere. It is a truely ambitous project you plan to undertake. I am most pleased to be part of such a marvelous project."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Smiling once again, Michael will reach into his pocket and produce a pouch of coin containing 25gp. "Until we can establish your expense account use this" and hands it to Pada. "I am serious though, we do not have to have ownership of it all..we can go in as partners 50/50 with those wishing to establish busienss in the compound etc..thus spreading the wealth to more and more people and offering economic advancment to all. Rents should be based on meeting our overhead. We will not have to turn a profit on them...just enough to keep us afloat while our share of the proifts will be the icing"


----------



## Scotley

Pocketing the pouch, Padar smiles, "Yes, the modest rents will be the deal maker for a lot of businesses currently working on Tregere. Most people have to pay outrageous rents to the nobility. That's the way they take their money. In the rent. I don't think too many people will hesitate to give up a half share in the business given that they'll know half the rent is coming from your side of the books. Even loosing some control will seem liberating. Often if a business man becomes frustrated with what a noble is charging and moves out he finds no one else has a vacancy or will rent for any less. The nobles have quite a racket. The honest one of course have had all their land full for years. The only open spaces belong to the unscrupulous ones."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"That is indeed intersting information, I trust it will not come to conflict with the nobles but I will not brook their interferance with this project or attacks on our partners...I trust we can find an acceptable solutin for us all."

Michale will then continue to inspect the site and feel pandar out about the situation on the island etc


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Let's have a gather information roll.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Gather Information

1d20+8-> [12,8] = (20


----------



## Scotley

"I say the landed men on the island have made their bed. This is when they must lie in it. I suspect a couple may make trouble. Baronne Contrall has a reputation for greed and little respect for the locals or men of the sea. Lady Covillaud, that is Neva Comptessa Antoinette Covillaud, has one of the larger holdings on the island, but is almost never here. She prefers to stay at court. Her men, 'Stewards' she calls them, manage her affairs here and are nothing but thugs in fine clothing." He takes on a sour expression. "It is said that they take sport in hounding the locals. They are said to enjoy cruelty and beatings."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Pausing in their walk, Michael will come to a sudden stop and look directly at Pandar "If that is the case, you are herewith insturcted to create a haven of work and industry for them..hire as many guards as you need to enforce the boundaries of our compound and if necessary go out only in groups If they have any problems inform them that it is my wishes and you are just obeying orders and they can take the matter up with me. Am i clear Pandar?"


----------



## Scotley

Padar Losin nods, "Perhaps I've overstated the situation. These guys don't just roam about busting head, but if they are unhappy with a tenant they don't hesitate to use force. I'll make sure we have adequate guards here. So far we've just been playing in the dirt and no one's taken much notice, but after your little party attracted so much attention we should be more careful."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"I have complete confidence you will deal with it in an appropriate manner"

Michael will then complete the cirucit and meet back up the indiviudal under the paviliion. "I do apprecaiate you gentlemen allowing me a moment with my Factor. Good day to you"..Michael will then set off for the ship and his luncheon with the cigar merchant.


----------



## Scotley

Michael and Grond make their way toward the luncheon. Spot and listen checks for both please.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

([17, 6], [11, 4], [13, 5], [4, 4])

MIchael Spot 23 listen 15   Grond spot 18  listen 8


----------



## Scotley

*A pleasant stroll.*

Michael and Grond stroll over to meet the boat that will take them across the swamp where they will dine with the plantation owner. As they walk, Michael has the nagging sensation of being watched, but no obvious threat presents itself. In the sultry heat of the day there is little activity of man or beast. Soon they find themselves on a dock at the edge of the swamp boarding a small flat-bottomed boat. For this daylight trip a canopy has been rigged to provide some extra shade. A few bottles of chilled beer rest in a copper tub in the bottom of the boat. Two toad men are crewing the boat one fore and one aft with long poles to propel it through the watery lands between the city and plantation.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

As Michael and Grond settle in for the trip MIchael will says "I feel we are being watched but i dont know for sure" then rembering his last enoucter with a chilled beverage in a high boy, MIchael will just drink water


----------



## Scotley

*Don't drink the water...*

The boat ride is reasonably uneventful and no one acosts you as you cross the swamp. Despite the oppressive heat the swamp teems with activity as creatures of all sizes swim, crawl, walk, climb and fly about. This only adds to the sensation of being watched. None too soon for your tastes Michael and Grond arrive at the dock below the plantation house. A liveried servant escorts you to a deep shaded veranda at the back of the house. Orange and lime trees in large pots are in bloom adding a pleasant citrus smell to the air. A pair of large colorful macaws sit on perches at the edge of the veranda where your host awaits feeding them bits of mango. He hears your approach and turns to you. He dips his hands in a finger bowl and dries them before extending a hand. "Ah Captain welcome, it is good to see you again."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Indeed, it is a pleasure to see you again" MIchael replies..."I trust you are well"


----------



## Scotley

*Lunch at the Plantation*

"Oh yes, I'm quite well and you?" He gestures you to a small table covered with a yellow table cloth and ornate china. A fan apparently powered by a large wheel slowly turning in the mild current of a stream within the fen gives a mild breeze scented by sachets of fresh flowers and herbs tied to the lazily turning blades of the fan provide a pleasant counterpoint to the flowering trees as well as relief from the heat. "Can I offer you some punch?" A silver pitcher sits in a cooler of ice next to the table. The coolor also chills small cups.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Yes, I think the punch would be very nice and will help ward off the humidty"..taking the punch and just casually sipping, MIchael will make small talk for a few moments the bring himself to the purpose of the visit "Our venture to date has been successful, and I need to purchase another cargo of some 4 times my previous purchase..do you think you can assist me.....and as to our earlier conservation of several weeks ago I would like to contract for this and the orignail amount for the next ten years. Can you assist me?"


----------



## Scotley

*Power lunch*

The punch proves to be fruity and refreshing. A servant brings a deep tray of ice with oysters on the half shell and small dishes containing fresh greens wilted with a tangy mixture of bacon drippings and a citrus flavored sauce with both sweet and salty elements. Your host takes a an oyster and some of the greens together in a bite. Eaten that we it proves quite tasty. 

"Yes, I'm glad you were able to find a market for the cigars and such. Unfortunately, there simply aren't ten times the quantity of the finer cigars to be had. We only choose the best leaves, the prime drying space and our best rollers for those. Only about one in 30 of the dried leaves is suitable for these. I could perhaps double the amount if I put more acres under production and build more of the finest drying sheds. Finding more workers of sufficient skill will also be a challenge. It would be at least 2 seasons before I could get production of the finer products up to double. You would only hurt the business to market lesser quality under the fine names. I can certainly sell you the larger quantities of lesser products within two season. I could go perhaps 2 or 3 times the past quantities of lesser products in the intervening years."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"I am afraid I have created confusion...I was referring to the Supremes on down as far as the stocki wished to purchase...i realize the Grand Suprems are not possible as you made it clear during our last visit that they were very limited........but i would be in themarket for an increased production of them in time if you were so willing....but for now i just need what you can and are willing to sell of your base product and your "Longtails".....Michael says smiling.


----------



## Scotley

"Very well, I can most likely double your order of longtails the other lesser products for the next season. The storehouse is all but empty now as we will be harvesting the new crop soon. I could sell you perhaps a dozen boxes of longtails now and perhaps three times that many of the otheres. I'm sorry that I don't have more, but it has been a pretty good year for me and I've just about sold everything I have." The next course is brought out, a chilled slightly sweet melon soup paired with a sourdough bread.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Smiling, MIchael says "It must be as it must be" taking a bite of the soup he will comment on it being ideal for the weather then he will add "Would it be helpful if i prepaid for a larger order than i already have....if you can double or perhaps triple our orignal contracted order for the next three years I would be more than willing. I do realzie that you would need surety if you were to make any subsatinal investment in increasing your production. But regardless. we have tested the waters and next year will even be bigger profits i trust." Reaching into his pocket Michael will produce a draft for 3000 gold pieces and hand it to the planter "This is for the excess profits on the last shipment as we agreed"


----------



## Scotley

"I'm glad you're enjoying the food, my chef is quite good." A course of grilled fresh fish with fennel and grilled summer vegetables follows with a pleasant chilled white wine. He accepts the money greatfully. "I a prepayment isn't really needed, but I would like a contract in writing for your planned purchases if I am to expand my fields and sheds as well as hire more workers."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"That is more that fair, shall we say a 5 year contract  with the option to renew for an additionaly 5 years at it's conclusion. If that is acceptable then have the contracts drawn up and i shall sign them or leave a letter of authority allowing my factor "Padir Losin" to sign in my stead" Michael will then turn his attention back to the luncheon.


----------



## Scotley

He raises a wineglass in toast. "Very good then. Here's to our long and prosperous relationship." A final course of bite sized sponge cakes soaked in a mixture of berry juices and a mild sweet liquor are brought out topped with chilled cream that has been whipped to an airy lightness.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Foiled in his attempt to secure and immediate andhopefully profitable cargo MIchael will pass the time pleaseantly with the planter. Saying his goodbyes, Michael and grond will head back to the ship and make prepartions for his dinner with the Lord mayor. "You know Grond we should proably give serious thought about a reception/dining hall in the compound"


----------



## Scotley

The meal at the plantation passes companionably and is of course followed by brandied iced coffee and cigars. As you are returning Grond replies. "I agree, we could pay for it in saved boot leather." He grins then adds, "but seriously, should we consider some local transportation of our own. Perhaps a few of those flat bottomed boats everyone seems to use along with warrior trained locals who know there way around?"

OOC: How about another round of spot and listen checks.


----------



## J. Alexander

([14, 6], [10, 4], [12, 4], [3, 4])

Michael SPot 20
Michael Listen 14
Grond spt 16
Srond list 7

"That is a good idea,,,,would you please look into it when we get back"


----------



## Scotley

Michael has to look up and to the side in order to look at Grond when he's talking. As Grond is nodding that he will look into local transport, Michael catches just the barest glimpse of a shadowy figure moving furtively along the roof of a large fishing gear emporium. The figure seems to have been watching you and ducks below the roofline the instant Michaels gaze lingers on him. It happens so quickly Michael almost doubts he saw anything at all.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

MIchael will wait till he get back to the boat, then will call Ambar and Grond to his cabin."We were followed out to the plantaion. I fear we are being watched, by who i have no idea ..but it can not be good. NIcholas, lay your network well and lets truly get the pulse of this island and Axioplois before we move you on to toher areas. We are in desperate need of solid information about the politcs and personalites on this and the surronding islands." taking a breath he says "Something is afoot, I feel it but i can not place my finger on it" best we keep watch and let things play out as they must."

Michael will then call Chandar to the quarters and say "I was followed today from the compound to the plantation..I do not know by who or why...best make plans for some snoopers."


----------



## Scotley

Nicolas pounds the table in frustration. "Damnit! These things take too much time. I'm still focusing my efforts on Contrall. I'm gonna need to spread some cash around to speed things up." 

Chandar seems troubled. "You do seem to make friends everywhere you go Captain. I'll get some men out. What can you tell me about the spy?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Feeling the same frustation as Nicholas Michael will say before Chandar arrives "Yes i agree I agree, but let us not get off base...his lordship is the most important deal with that first, then work on the second.....we can and only should deal with one problem at a time,,,if we get spread to thin then we will not be successful in anything......after his lordship Nicholas, after his lordship. Spend what you need but quietly and only when truly needed...let us not draw any more attention to ourself than necessary"

When Chandar comments Michael will respond. "Just make sure we are ready should something happen....and you may as well string the burglar bells around the ship  in case we have late night callers"


----------



## Scotley

"As you wish Captain, the lord first." Chandar nods and says, "we'll be fairly short with so many on leave, but I think we can keep a decent watch. I'll order the bells just after dark so many they'll be a surprise to any late night callers."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"That is all we can do" Michael says "All we can do is what we feel best given our limited circumstances and information. Let us prepare for dinner then"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I can't remember is the lord mayor coming for dinner or are you going?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

According to the notes lol I am going....so i guess Grong and MIchale will await perhaps 30 minutes to the appointed time then set out..MIchael will take along Grond and three sailors to carry laterns etc.


----------



## Scotley

*The Lord Mayor*

All is quiet on the Retribution as you get ready. There is some clatter from the galley as the evening meal is prepared for the crew remaining on board. Soon the time comes to make your way to the Lord Mayor's palace. It is located on a rise in the center of the town and is lit up with continual flame cast inside cut glass globes hung with chains from the walls. As the evening cools the humidity of Tregere condenses on the stone of the wall and it glimers in the light giving some beauty to an otherwise fairly plain stone structure. The green painted wooden gates are open and lead to a carriageway also lit with continual flame. A few defensive grates and arrow slits line the carriageway, but do not seem to be manned. A pair of armed footmen do flank the carriageway at both ends. A fifth man waits in a fancy brocade uniform and looks up expectantly as your party approaches.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Consevations*

Michael will address the liveried man "Good evening, Please inform the Lord Mayor that Captain Storm has arrivied"


----------



## Scotley

"Very good sir, you are expected. If you'll follow me I'll announce you." Another similarly overdressed footman steps from a shadowy alcove to take the place of the first as you follow into the carriageway. The courtyard is surprisingly small, completely paved and filled with containers of flowering plants. The main doors of the house are open and you step into a deep cool entry hall to wait. "Just a moment while I annouce you sir." 

More later...


----------



## Scotley

*The Lord Mayor*

The footman steps to a nearby door and vanishes for only a moment. He returns followed by a tall thick jowly fellow with whispy gray hair and patrician features you know to be Mayor of Tregere City, Ambrose Penfolds. You'd gage his age as just shy of 70. He appears in a light weight loose fitting robe of white that leaves on shouder bare. He is belted with a thick golden belt with nautical scenes in relief. He wears half a dozen rings, all but the simple gold wedding band ornate and richly jeweled. He holds a golden goblet of red wine in his left hand and from the spidery red veins and the easy way he holds it, Michael presumes it can be found there frequently. He extends a hand palm down and fingers curled to clasp your own rather than a proper side on shake. "Welcome to my home. Do join me Captain. If you'll follow me to the dinning room I'll get you a drink while the servants bring out the first course." His dinning room is large and well apointed with a side board and bar trolly. On the trolly are several bottles of liquor and wine including a nice red table wine already open and likely filling the Mayor's cup. Michael would consider it a little thick and boldy flavored for a pre-dinner drink, but the mayor seems to be enjoying it. He gestures at the selections. "What can I get for you." Michael sense that the mayor's serving him personally is a well polished routine to present himself and a humble servant of the people and to allow him to get a refill, which he does.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with the Mayor*

"The wine will be more thanwelcome" Michael says indiciating the Mayor's own glass "By the aroma coming from you own cup, I feel it will more than hit the spot after a long day of playing catch up and dealing with the 1001 details that just have to be dealt with" with a wry smile Michael says "Well at least my employess think they must be dealt with"


----------



## Scotley

*Dinner with the Mayor*

"Ah that sounds not unlike the wheels of government which need constant attention to keep them moving along." He pours a generous cup, another fine goblet like his own. The wine isn't bad, but would be better with a large helping of braised beef. Its really something you'd rather see paired with food instead of serving as an aperitif. "The soup should be along shortly. Would you care to join me at the table while we wait?" He gestures to a seat at the right hand of the head of the table. This table is large enough for 20, but tonight it seems only two places are set. "I hope you don't mind that it is just the two of us this evening. I wanted a chance for us to talk and get to know one another since rumor has it you have big plans for our little island."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"As you wish sir, truth be told I honestly dont think i have another large dinner or gathering left in me this week" Michael says with a wry smile "In regards to the plans, yes somewhat big but no more so than any warhouse complex for a company. I have found that the island is ideally located yet not quite on the beaten path so as to allow my compnay the chance for modest growth without the cutthroat competition one would expect in one of the major commercial ports. Ideally, Terger will serve as a clearing house for incomoing and outgoing cargos for my fleet as well as other individuals who contract for warhousing space. I would expect a modest increase in commerical and sales taxes for the city but i rather doubt if any other companies will follow suit and build here"


----------



## Scotley

"I do understand. I find that all the functions, dinners and events I must attend seem to run together after a while." He takes another sip of wine. "Now don't be modest Captain. Very little happens on this island that I don't know about. I've seen the work site and I know you've got plans for a more than just a warehouse. Rumors are circulating through the farming community that you'll be buying livestock and produce in quantity. I believe you met with a prominent plantation owner today as well."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Lord Mayor*

Laughing softly MIchael says, "Well i do see where it would seem that big things are afoot what with all the activity, but no they are all just parts of the overall foundation but done all at once they would seem to sugget big things. The compound needs to be of a certain size to house barrakcs, old sailors homes, warhouses, residences, offices, docks and shipyards..all done properly this does take a lot of space and seem larger than life. The produce and livestock is also very simple,,,,food must be had...it is cheaper to buy now and build up breeding stock etc to increase the oversize size of the heard in order to achieve a stable food supply. As to the plantaion owner and may as well as the dye merchant, there has to be some way to pay for this all and they both are superior trade goods" taking a drink Michael will add thoughtfully "Yes i can see where it would lead to that sort of rumor that and the concern for inflation on the island. Thay is why i am trying to do it in a small way so as to casue less problems for the local goverment and population."


----------



## Scotley

The mayor grins, "I'm always in favor of less work for local government." He takes another sip of wine. A light fried vegetable appetizer is brought out. "But seriously, it should also mean more revenue, which makes other jobs easier, so I am content."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Smiling slighty Michael will add "I have always found increased revenues a great comfort"


----------



## Scotley

He raises a glass in salute and the staff bring the next course. The bring out iron cones pierced with several small holes. The cones have been heated to red hot and strips of richly spiced beef marinated in thick oils have laid on them and still sizzle. The staff scrap the meat onto plates laden with buckwheat noodles boiled with vegetables. They toss the pasta and vegetables with the oily beef. The dish proves to be hot and spicy with some sweetness. Small chilled bowls of various pickled vinegary vegetables and fish skin cut the spicy sweetness and heat of the main dish. After a good portion of the dish, and more red wine are consumed the mayor asks, "So Captain, tell me a little of yourself. I would knew more of Tregere's newest citizen. Your crewmen have spread tails of your daring deeds about the island and paise you to a fault."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"I imagine just like the tales of the building here on Terger, that the tales being circulated are just as wild and unbelivable each being built on a small kernel of truth" Michael says "Yes we have been lukcy as a crew and will continue to prosper with a little luck but no more than any hard working crew who as experienced a run of good luck. Now t he true test will come when we undergo a spell of bad luck"  Taking a few more bits Michael add. "As to myself, a simple tale really, I am from the eastern part of the empire and have over the last 6 years set out to make my fortune"


----------



## Scotley

"The mysterious man from the East."  He says with a grin. "It seems you've done quite well for yourself in only six years." He raises his goblet. "To your continued good fortune and success." The mayor finally abandons the heavy red wine, in favor of a sweet dessert wine as you are presented with a small tray of sweets. A selection of 5 tiny bite sized confections and pastries of great intricacy.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Laughing MIchales says "I do wish it was mysterious, it would have prevented many of the problems and difficulties i havefaced so far"  taking a sip of the desertwine Michael will continue "Yes we have been lucky so far...extremly lucky but now the time has come to lessen the risk of alwas carrying your full treasure by investing it in worthwhile projects"

Michael will then spend the time in pleseant converstaion.At the close of dinner, he and Grond and the escourt will make their way back to the ship. Once on the ship MIchale will ask for a status report, check the alrams etc and then retire to bed for much needed rest.


----------



## Scotley

"Well, I hope you'll find Tregere a good place to invest your treasure. As Mayor, let me extend the assistance of my office to you in your endevors. Anthing my staff can do to facilitate your projects here, just let us know." Your host is slurring just a little from the prodigous quantity of wine consumed this evening. "I do hope you are enjoying this final wine. I'm told it is exceptionally rare and has mystical spiritual clensing properties. It is made by a sect of Shieldlander Monks." He is perfectly happy to engage in light conversation a while longer over cigars. He continues to drink wine and no brandy or coffee is offered. As you return to the ship, Michael feels slightly odd, likely some effect of the wine. The world seems slightly distorted around the edges, not unlike the auras he experiences when using his devil's sight. There seems to be no serious effect other than a pleasant feeling and a slight altering of the perceptions. Upon returning to the ship all is in order. The evening has be uneventful and the guards have nothing, but routine matters to report. Michael feels slightly euphoric and very relaxed. Not tired, but merely content to sit and ponder. Loud noises and bright lights seem sharper than normal, but in the quiet dimness of the cabin things seem unusually pleasant.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ship*

Feeling happy and glad the day is at an end but feeling a little wary about his feeling of peace and contitment MIchael will set the wards in his room and ask that two men be posted outside his door, then turn the ship over to Guisesspee and Grond and turn in as in order to awaken fresh and relaxed.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Hehehee, do you really think you can just go to sleep and everything will be fine?   

More later...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sleeping*

That is why he set the wards and drew the protective symbols silly dm ...i know you pretty well after all,,,but when players are set upon by a dm with evil intentions there is not much a poor character can do other than go to sleep and hope it goes away


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I suppose you are right, there's not much a poor player can do.

Michael slips into his night shirt, but sleep eludes him. His body is relaxed, but his mind is too aware to let go of consciousness. The moonlight streaming into the cabin seems as bright as noon sun and the slap of waves and creak of lines is as a band playing in the confines of the cabin. The feeling of being watched that dogged him earlier in the day is back. After the third time he looks out the portals and under the bed he is sure no physical presence is watching him and yet he is equally sure that some dark attention is focused on him. Suddenly, the dead are with him. He sees the disembodied form of the Shuagin leader, and a dozen others, shuagin, pirates and northmen he has killed in recent days. Their shadowy forms seem to reach for him and pull at him. Each one seems to tear away some small piece of him. He fears if something isn't done they will pull him apart.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dead*

Waking from the bad dream and ill at ease, Michael will summon forth his magic and cast a vociaous dispelling around him. Completing that, Michael will call for the guards and have word sent to the priestess..they are to inform her that her prescence is required immediatel as the dead seem to be waken.


----------



## Scotley

*Dark of Night*

The dispelling immediately blasts away any wards Michael set earlier, but seems to have no effect on the apparitions tearing at you. The guards respond with impressive haste, but they do not seem to be able to see of effect the dead around you. Nac'Losin arrives shortly in nightdress and cap, but brandishing her holy symbol. While she too seems at a loss at first to understand what is happening, the forceful presentation of the holy symbol seems to have the desired effect and the spirits receed. "What in the six hundred and sixty six layers of the Abyss was that all about?"

OOC: Michael's Con is temporarily reduced by 1 and his hit points by five, but now that the encounter is over he feels strangely at peace and the pleasant feelings of earlier continue. It seems as if some weight has been lifted from him.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ship*

"Damned if I know Madam, it came upon me suddenly"  then pausing to gather himself Michael will say "If i did not know any better, I would say someone layed a hex on me or posioned me with something to make me susceptiable to such a manifistation"


----------



## Scotley

"I've not seen something like this before. I'm at a loss to explain it. It didn't seem like a normal attack by undead. I think I better have  another look at those cursed daggers, they have a lot of death associated with them." She makes an exasperated  sound. "Why couldn't you just bring home a parrot or a stray dog or even a harlot like normal sailors who go ashore?" She grins.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Priestess*

" I really dont know though if you do find a dog or two and even perhaps a cat who is a good mousesr, I would be more than willing to take them aboard...the gods know that i do seem to collect the oddest sort of shipmates" Michael say with a grin..then turning serious he says "Please do what you can, I would be most appreciative"....as the priestess leaves the room Michael will call out "Oh and Mandam we will need you to get busy with plans for your shirne within the compley...I think a modes size temple is more than fitting as a reward for your services"

OCC: I will try to get dresden completed and posted...not feeling very well here.


----------



## Scotley

Nac'Losin gives you a sideways glace as if considering if that 'oddest sort of shipmates' crack is worthy of her getting out the rectal thermometer for a quick check, 'just to be safe'. "I can have a temple design for you in a few days. For now stay out of trouble and I'll see what I can find out."  Chandar and Grond are waiting outside the cabin, hands on weapons with questioning looks on their faces.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conaservations*

Thanking the priestess, Michael will in order to make amends, get up and see her to the door where he greats Chandar and Grond "All is well gentlmen,the priestess handled the matter which was more divine in orientation than a strenght of arms...needless to say, we are being watched and perhaps plotted upon"


----------



## Scotley

*The long night*

The night drags on. The guards return to their posts. Grond and Chandar also retire once it becomes clear that there is nothing they can do at this point. Nac'Losin bolts her door and proceeds with her own investigations in private. Michael finds that sleep continues to elude him, though he feels fine. His lost hit points have returned though not the con.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ship*

Resting fitfully, michael will get up an  hour past dawn. Dressing in somber colors to match his mood and lack of sleep, he will remain in his cabin awaiting the morning reports and the arrivial of the "ImperialCaptain's Bank"


----------



## Scotley

*Morning*

The only noteworthy event of the previous evening was Michael's nighttime tussle with the spirits of the dead. Michael finds that despite the lack of sleep he feels surprisingly good. Grumbar thougthfully brews a pot of tea strong enough to remove barnicals from the hull if it isn't all consumed. That seems to chase away any vestiges of fatigue. 

Nac'Losin joins Michael some time later looking sleepy. She gulps down a mug of tea and winces at its bitter strength, but pours another, which she sweetens generously. 

"I'd like to go into town this morning and consult with a couple of old friends. I'm working on a theory about last night. I think the dark necromatic powers of the daggers somehow interacted with some other force that was in play last night some sort of spiritual opening. Did you take part in some ritual or have a spell cast on you last night that might have made you more receptive to the spirit world?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Now that you mentioned it after drinking a glass of wine offered by the mayor, i felt somewhat distorted he said it supposdly had mystical spiritual properties"


----------



## Scotley

"Well the mayor should certainly know his wine from what I've heard. Very interesting. Now I wonder, was he trying to cause harm or was your connection to the dark necromantic magic of the daggers to blame." She taps a cheek with and index finger considering and has some  more tea. A galley aid arrives with fresh baked muffins. They contain lots of a tart fresh local pinkish berry. Seeing the berries Nac'Losin grabs a muffin and begins to eat it with obviously delight. The old toadwoman shaman looks positively girlish. "Ah fresh wild swamp berries. One of Tregere's true pleasures. They are only available for a couple of weeks each year." While Michael finds them pleasant enough, they don't strike him as particularly noteworthy.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"I also do not really know if the mayor meant well or ill in this but I think it would be wrong to attribute ill will towards him until we have more information. Right now I think he is more curious and of course calculating how all this may benefit him and is making plans to ensure he benefts in some way"..Michael will only take one of the muffins leaving the others for the priestess to consume seeing her delight in them. Taking more of the strong tea he comments "On a personal note priestess, I would appreciate your help and the help of your order in passing word to the people in the countryside that should they desire it, stable and worthwile employment can be found here even if we just use them to dig drainage ditches and build up dikes to protect fields. I have been made aware of some of the conditions they are forced to deal with and will have none of it. I do not wish to be in open conflict with the landed nobles but their treatment of the people is nothing sort of economic slavery and I will offer employment to any desiring it and the chance to better themself. IF the lords dont like it, then they can take the issue up with me or I will call upon them as i did the Chieftian should they take or threaten one of our employes"


----------



## Scotley

"Your plan will certainly shake things up on the sleepy island of Tregere. Of course you know it is my view that it is high time the nobles were forced to treat the locals fairly." She continues to enjoy the muffins. "I will help the word to get out, though I suspect that rumors are already circulating." 

In short order the Captain is informed that a visitor has arrived.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Michael will ask that the guest be shown to the cabin and pass the word for the individuals that are needed to show up. He will then ask Grumbar to send in coffee and tea with a few muffins etc.......as the man arrives Michael gets up from the tabel and says "Thank you for coming this morning"


----------



## Scotley

*Mr. Trilby*

In moments Mr. Trilby of the Imperial Captains' Bank is shown into your cabin followed by a large man carrying a briefcase. Trilby is once again dressed well and smelling of soap. He wears the arcane ring and the bulge of a wand is still visible. He also wears a dagger at his hip. The armed and armored fellow with him is obviously more than a lacky as evidenced by his sharp eyes and military bearing. So good to see you again Captain. Trilby shakes hands warmly as if you are old friends. He partakes of tea and muffins thanking you for your kindness and making small talk. He is admiring of the ship and the crew. His 'assistant' remains silently watchful and neither eats nor drinks. Finally, as the second cup of tea is poured Trilby gets down to business taking a folio from the case, which has three complex looking locks, one keyed, one coded and one apparently arcane. "As we discussed yesterday, I'll need each account holder to come in and prepare a signature card, have a physical description taken and memorize personal access numbers for each account. We require anyone accessing an account to provide us their account number and there is a unique account number for each holder of the account as a security precaution. I strongly suggest that you never write down or give our your personal numbers." He looks uncomfortable for a moment and adds, "Um as a security measure, I'll need to meet with each person privately. You see there is more than one access number associated with each account. You will have a number and the other person or persons will each have their own unique number know only to themselves and the bank. Not even you will know the other numbers. This way we can better track who accesses each account and at either parties' request close a given number without closing the account." He shurgs, "It is all for your security, but it mean you'll need to leave the cabin for a moment while I meet with each account holder."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Banker*

Concerned with the request and it's possiabilties for mayham and mischief Michael will open his site to confirm the prescence of any magic items in the room. Nothing to invasive just enought to fix the items that belond in his mind. Summoning two crewmen, Michael will have them remove his ship's trunk into the Officer's Wardroom so he can get some work done while this occurs. He will then send the officers in one at a time by escourting them in the room then leaving...Michael will then await his turn.


----------



## Scotley

Michael quickly confirms that Mr. Trilby is protected by mage armor, wearing a magic ring, a magic dagger, a wand, two potions and a scroll. The guard has magic armor and a magic weapon as well as a potion. Michael can ensure that Mr. Trilby and his man are never actually alone in the room. The private partes of each session take less than two minutes. After the arrangements are made for each of the crewmen Michael takes his turn. Nothing seems to have been disturbed except for the tea and muffins. Michael is given his private numbers which he writes on a slate with chalk and promptly erases once Michael has had a chance to memorize them. The slate is held in such a way that the guard never sees them. Mr. Trilby gives the slate a full cleaning with a liquid and a rag after the session is finished. Finally, the arrival of Fa'Malathant is announced as he comes for his own session with the banker as requested. 

OOC: What's the matter, don't you trust your DM?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The  Banker*

MIchael will get up and greet the chiefitan."Thank you for coming on such short notice. Mr. Tilby here has the forms for you to sign as well as your codes to the account in the "Imperials Captains Bank"

OCC: Do i really have to or need to answer that ?


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> MIchael will get up and greet the chiefitan."Thank you for coming on such short notice. Mr. Tilby here has the forms for you to sign as well as your codes to the account in the "Imperials Captains Bank"
> 
> OCC: Do i really have to or need to answer that ?




OOC:   Nope!

The Chieftan seems more than happy to have some association with the Imperial Captains' Bank. He has his advisors and guards with him as usual. His time with Trilby is a little longer than the others, and Michael assumes he had some questions for the banker. Soon the formalities are complete and Mr. Trilby and his 'assistant' are soon on their way back to the bank. Fa'Malathent lingers for a little small talk.


----------



## J. Alexander

*cONSERVATIONS*

Michael will call for more muffins and strong tea and make casual conservation with the chieftian. "You know I am excited about the prospect of our future business ventures and the profit they will bring in time....i have always preffered a steady reliable source of income rather than the up and downs of specelative trading. I think we both can do great things on this island given time and patience"


----------



## Scotley

"These muffins are really quite good aren't they," notes the chieftan. "Yes, I've already got people working on the ventures we've discussed, but it is a laborious process to get new projects going. I expect we'll be in this for the long haul. I don't think the present economy of Tregere is robust enough to produce quick profits."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Yes they are, perhaps next year we can be prepared to harvest these berries in quantity and make jam of them." Michael says. "Slow is actually good for me right now, I find myself slowing down somewhat and that is my selfish reason for the partnership, I was looking for someone who was capable enough to handel things in a professional and ecnomical manner, I just wish we had meet under more pleaseant cicrumstances"


----------



## Scotley

The Cheiftan grins his wide amphibian grin. "Well, much as we don't choose our families, we don't often get to choose how we meet. Indeed had we met under less confrontational circumstances we would be mistrustful. This way our cards are on the table. There is no wondering where we stand and our relationship can only improve." He shrugs, "I admit I was less than happy at first, but I am a pragmatist and a man of the world. Why should I battle against the best opportunity to pass my gates in years. Even if it was a battering ram." He smiles at his own wit and his advisors laugh dutifully.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"I concur" Michael says "Before I wrap things up here on Terger and try to complete the trading venture to the North, is there anything else that you require on would like to discuss"


----------



## Scotley

Fa'Malathent considers and says, "I would like one more of these muffins, my complements to your chef. Other than that I have nothing else today. I have to visit my tailor. I have to have something to wear to the wedding you know."  After a bit more small talk he too exits. 

OOC: What next? Do we have anything else on the agenda for today or should I just toss the next obstacle in your path.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Seeing the chieftians pleasure in the muffins, MIchael will quietly ask one of the galley crew tending the refreshemtns to see if Grumbar can have a small basket fresh from the oven ready to hand the chieftain when he leaves. MIchael will make small talk with the chieftian and about the upcoming events etc. When it is time to leave, Michael will see him to the deck and hopefullly hand him a basket of muffins to take home.
Having completed the morning appointmenst, MIchael is at last free of all the socail calls etc that were engendred on his return and the party. Able to relax somewhat, MIchael will ask that a small shade be set up on the quarter deck for him and will change into a white linen lace up shirt, a pair of loose kaki trousers and then ask Grumbar to send to the quartedeck throuout the day anythin he would like for me to sample etc....Michael will invite Grond and even Nicholas and Guiesspe to join him in the lounging about...if the other two lieutiants are availabe and not tending to personal business they will be invited as well to spend the day bumming.

Nope no other plans.


----------



## Scotley

*An afternoon off*

The crew follows your instructions and the Chieftain leaves with a basket of the muffins and a smile. Soon the canopy is erected and the men you asked for all find themselves taking their ease under the canopy. Tart lemonade and crocks of slightly chilled dwarven beer are soon available. A strong smell of spice and pepper wafts up from the galley and soon a basket of blackened bits of something with a hint of red seasoning under the char, rounds of soft flat-bread, a bowl of sweet red onion marinating in something, a mix of diced lettuce and fresh herbs in another basket and a pot of creamy sauce are brought up. The men on deck look at each other a moment and finally Guisseppi asks "Emm, what is it?" The galley helper says that "Grumbar called it Kitchen Coals. He says it is a traditional dwarven smith's lunch. You are to put the sauce on the bread add the 'coals', onion and lettuce, roll it up and eat it."  After a little fumbling you manage to assemble a roll and try it. The blackened bits proved to be cave fish, tender goat loin and mushrooms all diced small soaked in a red spice blend then covered with a dry mix and blackened in a heavy skillet with high heat and lots of butter. The sweet mainade on the onions and the tangy cool sauce make the heat of the spices just bearable. The herbs in with the lettuce prove to be clinatro and lemon basil. The heat of the dish has everyone reaching for beer and lemonade. However, the heat inside and the beads of sweet that pop out on everyone's forehead serves to leave you feeling cooler on the outside. The bread proves a little gritty in the dwarven style, but otherwise a remarkable disk.

OOC: Is Nac'Losin or the Bard invited to join?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ship*

Sorry, I meant for all ship's officers etc to be invited so they would be included.

As they partake of the meal and seeing the hands working on deck doing whatever, Michael will pass word for them to stand down and enjoy the afternoon with a small keg of cool beer and all the lemonaide they can drink.


----------



## Scotley

The men make haste to comply with your orders. 

Nicolas savors a beer to wash down his Coals and then asks. "This is most pleasant Captain, but I really must get back to work on a couple of things. I have some appointments to keep today." In a softer voice ment only for the Captain's ears he tells Michael that he is working to build some contacts among the servants of the nobility and that requires being visible at markets and working man's pubs. He also has a couple of meetings with someone who may be able to put him in touch with a local thieves guild.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Do what you can but do be carful"

Hopefully the day will be uneventful. Michael will somtime in the late afternoon prepare the ship with wards etc to the best he can and hope to ride out the night. As the crew will be returning in the monring, things should be a little safer then.


----------



## Scotley

It appears that Grumbar is bored with the crew away. Smoke and pleasant smells waft up from the galley throughout the afternoon and evening. Snacks, pastries and an a fairly elaborate dinner of roast pork in a sauce rich with wild swamp berries that proves tasty and a big hit with all Chandar, Nac'Losin and Imparell. A nutty cake with a ridiculously rich butter-cream frosting and coffee amended with a little brandy rounds out the day's feasting. Willum plays and recites poetry as the mood strikes him. Tregere seems to inspire some mildly melancholy odes to summertime, but as evening comes he picks up the beat with some up tempo songs to counteract the torpor inspired by all the rich food. Imparell and Nac'Losin are even inspired to sing a couple of traditional Tregeran songs in their croaking voices. Not to be out done Guseppi and Mangram belt out a couple of sea shanties as they get deeper into their cups. As things are winding down at the tail of the evening, Nicholas returns. He looks tired. He great-fully accepts a beer and a sandwich of leftover pork. Despite having eaten enough for four men today, Chandar joins him in a sandwich dripping with the swamp-berry sauce.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Relived at having Nicholas back on board safe, MIchael will let him rest and eat in peace and not press him for any details. Casting a few clean cantrips on Nicholas so as to refresh him MIchael will excuse himself for a few moments and go to the galley where he will thank Grumbar for such and excellent feast. Casting clean cantrips on the cookware and kitchen in general, MIchael will ask Grumbar to join them ondeck for the remainder of the eveing. Returning to deck, He will ask two of the crew to briefly go ashor and purchase two kegs of lemonaide and one keg of light summer beer as well as one of hearty ale so there will be liquid refreshemnts. Once they return back with the goodies, MIchael will have the lights set and the nets raised so as to provide early warning and return to the quarterdeck where he will confine his intake to lemonaide and iced tea.


----------



## Scotley

Grumbar is pleased to be invited to join the officers. He too looks tired, but happy. He partakes of the ale and notes that, "a good cigar would round out the meals nicely."  Soon refreshed Nicolas comments, "I made some good contacts today, but wandering around in this heat and humidity all day acting like a servant is hard work." He grins wickedly at Michael. "I may have a new friend for you. How do you feel about blind dates?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Taking the hint from Grumbar, MIchael motions to NIcholas to join him..we will be back in a few" Going to his cabin Michael will arrange a selection of cigars  and say "What type of blind date"


----------



## Scotley

"Well, I hear that Lord Contrall has a spinster cousin who lives in her own villa on his estate. She's at least 30 and not rumored to be well blessed with beauty or charm. Indeed even her wealth, which while not great is substantial, has not snared her a husband." He smiles again, "there is no guarantee she would be interested in you as an admirer, but I thought I at least present you with the opportunity. Perhaps she's just been saving herself for the right dashing rogue to sail in and sweep her off her feet."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"This is just so lovely....we really dont have the time but if we could arragne a casual meeting say at a nice resturante were we can informally meet, then do it.....i do not think a formal date would be appropriate at this time though. Anything else of interest?"


----------



## Scotley

"I'll see what I can arrange, I don't have any contacts with the lady as yet. I merely discovered her existence and thought it might be an area where you'd have better luck than I." He sighs, "I'm still at the point of deciding which servants' gossip to believe and what to treat as suspect. They all have tales of hidden secrets and their master's depravity. Very little of it is credible. It takes much longer to develop contacts we can really use. Finding the backstabbers and sellouts is all well and good, but I don't trust them. I prefer the blindly loyal and none to bright. They can often be duped into doing what I want all the while thinking they are helping their master."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Take the slower course in developing contacts. As for the lady, find out what you can and I will prusue it when i can...especially if she has land holidngs that i can use as a pretext for a visit for commercial reasons. Now enjoy yourself for the night.....if we press things to hard we will only set ourself back even more when things go screwy....lets just play out the hand as it developes" Michael will then return with Nicholas to the main deck where he will pass around a selection of good cigars.


----------



## Scotley

*Evening aboard the Retribution*

"As you say Captain. I believe I'll seek my bunk now. I've got another busy day tomorrow." Upon returning to the deck, Nac'Losin, with the keen eye of a native to this tobacco growing isle snags the best of the cigars presented. Grumbar opts for the largest of the lot and puffs contentedly. Imparell and Mangrum light up as well, while Willum delines saying that smoking is hard on his voice. Guiseppi also takes cigar wanting to fit in, but looks a little green as he puffs only tentatively. 

The group seems content as they take their ease with their cigars. The smoke seems to help with the mosquitoes that have recently joined the party in the wake of the daytime heat. The hide of the amphibians seems to be immune to the little pests, while human, half-elf and dwarf all seem tastier fare.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Michael will realx with the crew/officers until bed time. Checking the wards and resetting those around his room even going so far as to whisper a brief prayer before settling in for the night.

With the breaking of dawn, Michael will await the crews return before setting off into town.


----------



## Scotley

*Answered Prayers*

Michael's prayers seem to have been answered. The evening is completely uneventful and he gets a good nights sleep. 

In the morning crewmen begin to trickle in just after first light. Some great each other eagerly, others are clearly nursing hangovers. A few come on the arm of a female companion and some part with tears or passionate kisses. Grumbar apparently exhausted himself yesterday for breakfast is toasted bread from yesterday with a little jam and butter, some fresh fruit, some sliced ham and coffee. He and his galley assistants are overseeing the loading of provisions. The officers seem to have turned out early, their clothes starched to greet the returning men. Michael notes that despite wearing their better clothes the officers look rather mismatched as their is no designated uniform for the crew or marines. Chandar and Nac'Losin chat amiably on the foredeck and exchange greetings with returning men, while Guisseppi, Mangrum and Imparell are amid-ship flanking the gangway to see that no contraband is brought aboard and to talk with potential new recruits brought in with the existing men. 

OOC: Will you be taking Grond? What's the destination?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Shore*

The crew arriving back, Michael will head to the villiage and look at it's shops. With Grond in toe he looks for  a tailor shop as well as a boot maker...and a general factor for cargos. At the tailors he will inquire as to the avaiabilty of hiring an apprentice to sail with the ship and make uniforms for the officers and the crew and the same with the boot maker. At the factor's shops' Michael will inquire as to the avaialbity of tobacco and produce cargos that can be purchases and of course anything else of interest.


----------



## Scotley

The most sizable tailors shops appears to be Rhode's--The painted sign in the window offers, quality garments for Gentlemen, Ladies and Children as well as alterations and repairs; and occuping a storefront in the much larger Marine Sail works is The Sailors' Friend Custom Tailoring and Needlework. 

Michael has noticed that the Lizard and Toad men generally don't wear shoes. There is a decided lack of bootmakers and cobblers in the area. He does find one small shop near the port--Bertlejar's.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shops*

Michael will then proceed as describd above


----------



## Scotley

Michael enters Rhode's first and finds a very nattily dressed silverhaired human gentleman with a tape measure around his neck and a pincushion strapped to his wrist. "Good morning sir, welcome to Rhodes. I am Abe Rhodes." He extends a hand. Upon talking with Michael for a while he laments that he will be unable to provide a suitable apprentice. "Ours is a family operation--myself, my son and two grandsons." Indeed the old man's progeny can be seen beyond a curtain laboring on a couple of suits. "I do employee a couple of local women to do some basic cutting and seaming as well as repairs when we are very busy, but they are neither skilled nor fast enough to complete such an extensive commission as yours." He looks up with a smile. "I could do up some wonderful clothes for a finely built man such as yourself." He gestures to a couple of well dressed manikins about the shop. In particular he draws your attention to a very nice tasteful Captain's uniform. "I could do something very flattering in your chosen colors of Black and Silver."

The Sailors' Friend is equally disappointing. A human there oversees a large group of local workers, and while they would be happy to take on the commission to complete uniforms for the crew, he becomes very frosty at the notion of letting any of his people go to sea. The work in his shop tends to very plain uniforms and overly embroidered get-ups for sailors with more money than taste to wear on shore leave. 

He has better luck on boots. Finneous Berteljar proves to be an able Gnomish craftsman. He has several local apprentices including one toadman, Mel'Botha who is ready to become a journeyman. He would be happy to sign the lad on for a term of 3 months or even longer to make boots or shoes. The question is does Michael have enough shoe wearing crew to justify a full time boot-maker? Will the Lizard and Toad Folk need footwear in the colder northern clime?


----------



## Scotley

Michael considers the choice of factors at the small quiet port on Tregere. As he is looking them over, Grond interrupts, "Captain? Perhaps your friend in the Port Authority could recommend someone?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shopping*

MIchael will engage the bootmaker on the theory it is better to be safe than sorry. As for his uniforms he will ask Mr. Rhodes if he could send his officers around at lunch for measurments in the black and silver motife. Then smiling at Gond he says "My mind is way to occupied, I am so glad you are with me" and headsto the harbort masters office.


----------



## Scotley

Mel'Botha will present himself on the morrow. Berteljar sells you enough raw material, tools and molds to keep the young cobbler busy for months. 

Presenting yourself at the Port Authority office Gustav quickly has you admitted. "Always a pleasure Captain. What can I do for you today?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shopping*

"I do apoligize for the interruption but Grond and myself were out and about looking at the town and the avaiabilty of cargos and goods to purchase so we thought we would pop in and pick your brain so to speak as well as to give you this small gift in appreciation of your help." Michaelw ill hand him a small velvet bag containg 4 25gp pearls and 1 50 gp pearl


----------



## Scotley

*Port Authority*

"Very good." He makes the bag vanish into his desk. "A cargo hmmm," he taps a quill absently on his desk as he considers. "You know the Judith D is laid up in port. A drunken yachtsman cut her off and she struck a reef. Limped in here a couple of weeks ago. The Captain has all his funds tied up in cargo and is having trouble getting her fixed. Its a considerably bigger ship than yours, but Captain Iago might part with a portion of his cargo cheap if you've got hard cash?" He pulls a list from his desk, "She's carrying a load of dried herbs, figs, olive oil and some spices all from the Western Reach. Needless to say he can't sell enough of that stuff on Tregere to pay for his repairs."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shopping*

"sounds like an interesting dilemina for him, i shall pay him a visitn. But more than that I wished to drop by and give you that small gift and bid you good bye. I shall be sailing North in a few days and we may not perhaps meet again till my return in a few months. It has been a pleasure as alwasy and i do look forward to seeing you agian"


Like a hound on a scent, Michael and Grond will set off for the ship.


----------



## Scotley

Michael and Grond leave the office and are making their way down the waterfront toward the small inlet where they expect to find the Judith D. Grond says, "Don't look now, but I think we are being followed."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Shore*

"Dam, just when i was hoping for a day off"..quietly reaching for the pearl necklace Michael will contact Nicholas. "We are headed to JUdith D and are being followed see if you can observe the observers"...Then switching to Guiessippe Michael says "Giussieppi, please lead a squad of marines into the market area, we may need your assistace"

Then to Grond "Well it is not like were hiding anything, lets continue to the Judith D."

OCC: Sorry having another bout with this friggin cold


----------



## Scotley

You continue on your way at a modest pace to give your people time to get into place. 

OOC: Care to make a spot check for yourself and Grond?

OOC: Sorry to hear you are under the weather. If I run across any chicken soup, being the generous guy I am, I'll send it your way rather than keep it for my self.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+7, 1d20+3-> ([17, 7], [9, 3])

Michael 24 spot, Grond 12


----------



## Scotley

Michael catches a glimpse of a young man in a hooded cloak, quite inappropriate to the weather.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shopping*

Michael will relay the information to Nicholas "See if you can follow him back to his lair and discern who is it talking to...so we can pay them a visit a little later on..Grond and I shall proceed like nothing is out of the ordinary"

Grond and Michael will then continue to walk to the ship, stopping at a few carts/stalls along the way but buying very little. Arriving at the ship he will adress on of the seamen "Captain Storm requests permission to come aboard to meet with the Captain"


----------



## Scotley

It soon becomes clear that the fellow is getting closer, moving faster. He has some sort of bag under his cloak. He means to approach, trying, but not quite sucessful in being stealthy.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shopping*

"I think he is trying to force our hand Grond...why dont we just ask him what he is doing" Michaelwill quickly inform Guiessippi and Nicholas what has happened then he will touch Grond lightly and dimension door from where they are at to just behind the figure. Michael and Grond will both reach out towards him attempting to grab his arms from behind. "Can we assist you with something?" Michael asks

1d20+5, 1d20+10-> ([3, 5], [10, 10])

Michael Grappel =8
Grond Grappel = 20


----------



## Scotley

The young man gives a cry of alarm dropping his bag as he is seized. Scissors, pins, chalk, tape measures, needles and an assortment of spools of thread tumble out along with a book of patterns. "I wanted to talk with you Captain." The young man looks vaguely familar. He stops stuggling upon hearing your voice then says, "Hey, how'd you get behind me?" He looks ahead to the spot where he last saw you an instant before and seems suitably impressed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shopping*

"What is it you wish with me....are you perhaps the tailor we have contracted for?"


----------



## Scotley

Getting a better look at the lad, you see a familial resemblance to the tailor you visited earlier. The boy is perhaps 17 at the oldest. "Well, my name is Ernest Rhodes. I'm a tailor."  He looks down for a moment then responds further, "I know my Grandfather told you he couldn't spare anyone for your commission, but I'd really like to sail with you. I can make your uniforms and well, I'd really like to get off Tregere and see the world. I like being a tailor fine, but this island is just so dull. I have my things with me and can be ready to sail whenever you like."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shopping*

Smiling softly to himeslf Michael will reply "I can respect that and if you are of legal age then you may sign aboard when we return as a member of the crew. A man must do what he feels he is called to do. I would recommend though that you do tell your parents of your wish..it is only proper that they know your whereabouts"


----------



## Scotley

"I'll be 17 next month sir. More than old enough to be on my own. I'd planned to leave my parents a letter when I go. They would try to stop me, to protect me from the dangers of the world, but I'm ready to leave the nursery and be my own man."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shopping*

"I am not sure of the legal age on Tergere but if it is not 16 then we must seek your parents permission for you to sail now or you will have to wait til the 17 birthday at which time my factor here will sign you aboard and send you to us. But that is something to deal with this afternoon when we return from our errand. Come along and make yourself useful" Michael will then continue his trek to the ship. While walking he will notify Nicholas and Guiesspee of the developments "Guiesspiee, stay in the market area with your men and shop for some various food stuff for yourself and pick a few things you think we should try"  To Nicholas he adds "I dont know if this is a plant or an earnest desire....please follow him and keep an eye on him when we depart"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Eventually, you will find out that he needs to be 17 to sail without parental permission.   I'll try to get a post up this afternoon. Very busy day.


----------



## Scotley

*The Judith D*

Michael finds the Judith D without undo difficulty. It lays on the sand in the partial shade of a sail streched between poles. A few unhappy looking sailors are scattered about some are dicing or playing cards, some engage in mending of garments or gear, one is writing a letter, a couple are trying to cut out a damaged piece of timber from the hull. The ship looks to be sprung with perhaps 5 holes along her keel. Some still have the hasty patches in place while others are being sawn and drilled with great care to minimize the amount of wood needed to fix her. Most of the crew are just laying in the shade, many drinking. It is a sad lot that greats you. A man in his late 20's and clearly some sort of ships officer who is still maintaining his uniform walks up to bar your path. He doesn't speak, but merely stares sullenly equally unconcerned if you speak or simply turn and leave. 

The young tailor, Ernest Rhodes, whispers to Grond, "This isn't your ship is it?" a note of concern evident in the young man's voice.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D*

Laying a large friendly hand on the boy's shoulder, Grond softly says "No this is not the "Retribution". MIchael will walk up to the young officer and say "Captain Storm of the Retribution wishes to speak with the Captain of the Judith D. Is he by chance available?"


----------



## Scotley

Somewhat sarcastically, the officer says, "Aye, I believe the Captain can find time for you in her busy schedule. A moment if you please." The man strides off to the ship and climbs a knotted rope up to the deck. Moments later an older woman of perhaps 50, still fit and dark-skinned from a life of sun and salt comes down the rope followed by the young officer. Her hair remains thick dark as coal despite her age. The woman is dressed in work pants and wears a simple sleeveless shirt, but she walks with authority. She extends a hand "I'm Captain Iago," she says in a thick Western Reach accent. "What can I do for you Captain. If you've come to try to hire this scurvy lot I'll not stand for it. They're under contract."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D.*

"Actually no Captain, I simply came to see if i or my crew could be of any assistance and to inquire if you by chance had any cargo that you wished to part with at a fair price as I sail within the next few days for Bronhelm and I have found myself with extra cargo space available.


----------



## Scotley

"I see, I might have something for the Bronhelm market. Can you pay cash?"  She guestures at the beached ship behind her. "As you can see, I need an influx of captital to get my investment back out to sea."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith d.*

Smiling Michael says "Yes I can pay in either gems, specie or bank draft for any cargo" Then looking over at the beached ship he adds "And with your permission we can help with your ship, I belive i have under contract the most of the local builders and carpenters, with your permission i will send two work crews over to assist you in repairng your ship"


----------



## Scotley

"Gems, bank drafts or coins would all be acceptable. Fortunately, this sand bar does have a bank." At your mention of the labor situation she nods, "Yes, that explains a lot, I was beginning to wonder why no one here seemed to know a hammer from an axe. So you've got all the skilled people. I would indeed like to borrow a few of them. With some coin to buy materials we should be able to get a float in short order. What would you be interested in buying."


----------



## J. Alexander

"That, madame depends on what you have  for sell"


----------



## Scotley

"I've got dried herbs, figs, olive oil and some spices aboard. Might that be of interest?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D*

"That is indeed the type of cargo I am intersted in....low volume, low weight and if the song favors us..a high profit margin..How much are you willing to part with in regards to the herbs and spices as well as the olive oil and of course, smiling, at what price"


----------



## Scotley

"Well look captain, I don't want to stand around here in the heat and dicker prices all day, so let me give you my best price off the top. Time is money for me today. 

I've got a 2000 pounds of black peppercorns that I'd let go for 18 silver a pound. 

I've got two tons of pink sea salt from the gold coast in the western reach that I got a good deal on, that you can have for 4 gold a pound. 

I've got 600 pecks of dried rosemary at 9 silver to the peck.

I've got 150 pecks of dried lavender at 4 silver to the peck.

I've got 300 pounds of garlic at 1 gp a pound.

I've got 1100 gallons of olive oil in gallon clay jugs for 2 gold each. 

The figs I'll sell you for 2 silver a pound. Those I've got two tons of.

I've also got some wheels of aged cheese that I can let you have for 10 gold each. Their big, but I've only got 50. 

I've got 2 dozen casks of olives in brine that I need 20 gold for. 

That's virtually no profit at all for me. That's about what I paid for the stuff and I bargined hard for every bit of it."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D*

"That sounds more than reasonable actualy.. that would be roughly 24200goldso shall we say an even 25000 for the entire lot with the request that your men help in the unloading and teh loading of the stores"


----------



## Scotley

"You want the whole cargo? Well, that suits me fine. No reason for me to go on with a partial load, but you're getting the better of me. I gave you a low price to raise some cash thinking I'd sell the rest at a profit later after I got my ship fixed." She shrugs. "I guess I can't complain, with luck and the help of your workmen my ship will be almost as good as new and I'll have almost as much as I started with to find a new cargo." She laughs, "guess you've got a big ship, my Judith D was filled to the top with that lot."

OOC: The Retribution is considerably smaller than the Judith D especially since you've given over considerable cargo space to marines. Guess you better get that warehouse built.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judtih D*

"Now you put me in a quardry Captain, I dont mind making a fat profit but it seems i have accidently taken advantage of your plight....how about we just revise the offer to the spices and herbs as well as 200 pounds of the pepercorn, the cheese and the olives at the price you named. Does that sound fair to you"


----------



## Scotley

"Oh I keep my bargins. You asked for a price and I gave it. I won't go back on it now. If you really don't want the whole lot I can sell the partial as I planned, but I stand behind my offer."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judtih D*

"No actually I think i will be better off with just the revised purchase..but I will leave word with my factor that should you wish to sell more before you sail he may buy it. How does that sound"


oCC: Should not good little dm's be in bed snuggling with dogs and cats?


----------



## Scotley

"Very well, I will tell the boys to get cracking just as soon as you have payment available. Your factor huh? Are you the Captain who's doing all the constuction here? I guess you must be since you have a monopoly on labor here. Anyway, I come through these parts a few times a year making the loop. I usually sail Western Reach, Wheelands, Sword Arm, Shield Arm and back home. I've never stopped in Tregere before as it is sort of off the map. After this trip I'm not eager to come back, but if you've a market for goods from the Reach I'd be happy to discuss future business over dinner. I can even aford to buy at a classy joint in exchange for your time." 

OOC: I was by the time you got that last one up.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judtih D.*

"Dinner sounds nice, i will have the payment for the goods at that time, do you prefer a bank draft or coin" Then pausing for a second.."Yes I will be in the market for goods from the Western Reach...perhaps we can conclude a mutually satisfactory agreement for the purchase and shipment of goods to and from the Western Reach. Would you care to dine this evening aboard the Retribution, I have a most excellent cook who loves it when i entertain at the last minute" Michael says smiling.


----------



## Scotley

"Coin or a bank draft will be fine. I was pleased to discover this backwater does have a bank branch. I'd love to see your ship and discuss future business. What time should I present myself?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D*

"Shall we say sevenish, that way we will avoid the heat of the day while having some light left" assuming that she responds in the affirmative Michael will bid her good day and retrace his ships back to the ship, stopping briefly to get permission from the boy's parents. When returning to the ship, Michael will inform master Grumbar of the dinner quest and say "A light simple dinner is all that will be needed Perhaps a nice grillend fish or steak over cold pasta, a nice salade with a lemon or line dressing all to be paired with summer beer or white wine"

Having spoken with Grumbar he will check on the status of the crew and ship then take his leave in his cabin calculating cargo space etc.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Diplomacy check?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

1d20+9-> [6,9] = (15)

diplomacy


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I love how you just toss out these things like 'stopping briefly to get permission from the boy's parents'. I know I told you I was having a bad week, but you didn't really think I was that far off my game did you?

After a tough negotiation Michael finally convinces the family to let the young tailor join his crew. 

Grumbar sets off to the market for some last minute shopping while Michael inspects the ship. He finds that the cargo he purchased will be a tight fit at best. The crew has returned and the officers have them bustling with activity.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Having secured the parental permission, Michael will introduce the young man to the ships officers and turn him over to Guiesspe to show around as they are both close in age.

He will then send a letter to Pandar Losin, requesting that two crews of carpenters be detached and sent to the Judith D. Further he will as Lt. Imperillia if he will lead a double squad to the Judith D. to see if they may be of assistance in helping get the ship ready for the carpentes and the removal of the cargos and will send a note along.

15th day of Sunstime
Midday
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Tergere

"Dear Captain
Please allow me to introduce Lt. Imperilla to you. I have instructed him and his crew to assist you in completing any prepartions you need for the the transfer of the agreed upon cargo as well as any help you may need in preparing for the arrival of the carpenters.

Respectfully.

M. Storm


----------



## Scotley

Grumbar comes hustling back and gets to work in the galley. Men and messages sent out, Michael has perhaps an hour to wait for his dinner guest to arrive.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Michael will spend the time more or less in his cabin catching up on paperwork and those 1001 details involved in being the head of a growing concern.


----------



## Scotley

At 10 minutes after seven Captain Iago of the Judith D is announced.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Michael will warmly greet the Captain as she enters the cabin. "It is a pleasure to see you agian Captain, dinner should be ready in about twenty minutes. can i offer you some wine while we conclude our business and await dinner"


----------



## Scotley

Captain Iago has obviously taken some time with her appearance. She is dressed in a simple, but flattering gown in black. It is not revealing, but shows she has a few curves. She weres a string of pearls and her hair is up showing some fine pearl earings as well. "Actually Captain, as guest I thought it my job to bring the wine, she holds out two bottles a red and white, both very nice."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"Excellent, Excellent, shall be pplace the white to chill as i belive fish is on the menu and save the red for after dinner" Offering her a seat, Michael will take the bottled wine and set if in a chiller and on the side board. "While it is chilling, what may i get you to help cut the heat"  Michael then pours himself a glass of lemonaid and picks up from the sideboard a small leather pouch and an envelope. Handing it to the Captain he says "Here is some immediate coin in the amount of 500 gold pieces.. the balace of the purchase price is reflected on the bank draft along with the bill of sale" and hands the envelope to the lady


----------



## Scotley

"Whatever you're having will be fine." Upon your presentation of the money and bank draft she says, "Excellent, I prefer to tend to business up front, no confusion that way. She looks over the bill of sale and bank draft, but does not count the money. All seems to be in order. She slips everything into a small handbag, barely large enough for the purpose." As she arrived you noted that she brought two stout looking sailors, both armed to escort her here and home. She looks about and comments, "A fine ship you have here Captain. I fear you didn't see the Judith D at her best. We ran afoul of a lunatic a few nights ago sailing blindly in the dark with no lights running like the devils of all nine hells were at his stern. He was coming from that den of Pirates Mermaid's Rest, so perhaps there was another ship we didn't see in pursuit. Either way, we had to heave too or the daft fool would have struck us amidships. Just so happened that we were shooting Finnagin's reef at the time. Normally, we might still have cleared, but we were loaded with all the poor girl could carry. The canvas was coming down, but we struck the reef and near full speed. Damn sad business that. I lost two men and had to toss all the cargo lashed to the deck, fortunately it was mostly the fresh water but I let go 3 dozen barrels of good Western Reaches red."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Teh Judith D.*

"Two days ago, well at least you were close enough to a port so all was not lost" then michale comments.."From what I hear, the rest is no place to be even at the best of times"


----------



## Scotley

"No, I steer clear of the floating cities myself. Woman can get herself in all kinds of trouble in a place like that." She takes a sip of Lemonaid and nods approvingly, "So Captain tell me about yourself. You seem to be doing pretty well. You have an unusual crew and you're building in a place most have overlooked. You see opportunity where others see only second class citizens and backwater slums. I find that very interesting."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D*

"Not much to tell really, I just have been real luck in the last year or so and have opted to invest some capital in a steady stream of income rather than the hit or miss of trading." Taking a sip of lemonaid he continues "And yes i seek out opportuties where i can can at least be a minor player so as to protect my interests...something i can not do in larger ports or even compete with the larger trading houses...so I am content with "the crumbs' so to speak as they in time will become full loaves." Taking another sip he says "And to be blunt, I am recruiting Captains that may be willing to call here and use the eventual complex as a warehouse and refit station at rates more attrctive than the larger commercial ports as well as a clearing house for comodites that captains do not wish to transport all the way to the most profitable destinations"


----------



## Scotley

"As an independent Captain, I have to agree, the major players don't leave much for the rest of us. Its tough to make a living in a lot of places unless you have friends." A first course is brought in at this point and you begin to eat. The wine proves to be a very nice Shield Arm White from the halfling three rivers region. This region is not known for particularly pricy or pretentious wines, but this appears to be the best vintage of the best winemaker of the region. "So you are recruiting Captains? I'm here to listen, but I warn you I value my independence."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D*

Laughing out loud at her comment Michael smiles "Of course i am always recruiting..I would be a fool not to keep my eyes open"...then taking a bite he says "Actually I have two ships currently servicable and three more that are fixing to go into refitting...to be blunt right now..the capital i have is stretched until i can make a few more profitable trades...so while i am looking I fear i am in no position to make an acceptable offer to an independent Captain, the only thing i can offer is that should a Captain and crew be interested in joining Storm and Company then I can offer Crew Shares to the appraised value of their inverstment in Storm and Company..which to an independent captain is like asking them to make and investment on trust" then taking anotherbitehe continues "No in my compnay, Captains will retain control of their ship and the day to day decsions of what cargo's they buy and trade..as long as they dont operate at a defict to often and return 15 to 20 percent on each run then there will be no conflict with the council of captains i intend to establish or with myself as fleet captain"


----------



## Scotley

"A very interesting offer, but not to my tastes. You said that you might have work for Captains that call here regularly. I would be interested in a guaranteed sale when I make my next stop here from the Western Reach. You tell me what goods you'll be buying and give me a price. I'll go to the Reach and buy what I can get at a better price than you are paying and we'll both be happy." She takes a few bites of the next course, "very nice. Anyway, if the deal proves successful for both of us then I'll be happy to continue the runs."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D*

"Of course Captain I do understand. I will purchase all western reach red wines as well as raw textiles such as cotton and wool that you can carry...we can either agree upon a price now or I will pay you a percentage of the entire value of the cargo"


----------



## Scotley

"I guess its time for trust. I have contacts in the Reach and should be able to get good prices. If you'll trust that I can get you a good deal, then we can agree for you to purchase the goods at 20 percent above my cost." She takes a bite of fish and continues, "That's a pretty good markup, but consider that I'll be taking all the risk and assuming all the costs as well as coming up with the money. If I see a total return of 5 or 6 percent after expenses I'll consider myself ahead of the game." She lets you consider for a moment before adding, "when you consider all the costs and risks involved you'll find it more than fair. I should be able to repair the Judith D, make my run on up North, find a cargo, cross to the Shield Arm, sell that lot, find another cargo, return home to the Reach and pick up a load of wine and textiles and be back here inside 12 weeks."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D.*

Thinking for a bit after her comment, MIchael will take a bite of fish before he continues "You just said the key word Captain and one that does gain my attention and respect. The first voyage will be done on trust and as you said leave you with a 5 to 6 percent profit. If you are willing after that cargo and run to accept a partner then I will insturct my factor to 1/4 of the cost of the cargo to increase your overall percentage or we wil increase it to the point you make a solid 10 percent on each run. Though i will most likely not be in residence on your return run and you will have do deal with Pandar Losin if you are agreeable"


----------



## Scotley

She takes a sip of the wine and considers Michael closely. "All right, this first run I'll show you what I can do and then I'll be happy to sit down with your factor and discuss the future. That will give us both a chance to see the other in action before we comit to more." She extends a hand. "You have a deal Captain. Though I insist that you give me a chance to try and sweet talk your chef away from you," she adds as she continue to eat.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D*

Smiling Michael will take her hand and say "Done". Then he will send for Master Grumbar ..when he arrives he will introudce the Captain to Grumbar and add "Master Grumbar I belive you have an offer of employment?"


----------



## Scotley

She complements the dwarven cook and they discuss herbs for a moment and she comes to the conclusion. "As I suspected. This fellow is cooking with herbs I brought up from the Reach. We sold a few in the local market trying to raise capital. He did a great job on this Reach style salad."  They chat a little more and it is clear her offer is more praise than serious. Grumbar for his part seems a little shy but very pleased with the praise.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D.*

When Grumbar leaves Michael will say to the Captain "I owe you a favor" smiling he continues "I think you just made my cooks month and it will reflect in his cooking"


----------



## Scotley

"I don't know if I did you a favor or not. You may have to give him a raise now." She smiles and continues the meal which is set off nicely by the wine. "So what is next for you Captain?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D*

'Nothing major, a quick errand to recover a possible sunken ship, then I will resume the trading voyage to the north"


----------



## Scotley

"A sunken ship? Most interesting. Perhaps that accounts for your unusual crew?" She nods knowingly. "I suppose if we hadn't been so close to Tregere you might have been raising the Judith D for your next job. Instead you've merely rescued a sinking Captain."  She raises her glass in salute.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Judith D*

"No i wish i was actually that adventursous and brave..I like any othe Captain am in one of those times where I am pressed for liquidity and have to sacrafice a little of the long term interste to shore up the immediate demands for cash"

Michael will then make pleaseant conversation about trades, routes, possible cargos for her to bring from the western reaches and her other stops..."And if on any of your shot leg voyages if you could pick up a few head of cattle, swine, goat and sheep I would appreicate it"


----------



## Scotley

"Ugh, I hate having live animals aboard. The noise and the mess is enough to drive a woman to drink, but the Reach is known for its beef. I'll see if I can't manage to find room for a few calves next time around." She proves a pleasant conversationalist and Michael gets a couple of tips about trading up north that he can use. Captain Iago has never made the IceWatch run, but she has been as far North as Crosscoft. The wine changes from the white to a red and comes out with a nice hearty Western Reach cheese that pairs very well. On the tail of this comes a somewhat bitter dark chocolate with just the barest hints of strawberry and black pepper served with crisp waffer cookies that together also work with the wine. "Okay your chef is trying to kill me now. This is wonderful, but I can't hold much more."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Shouldn't you be out selling Duck Stuff this morning, ya lazy bum!


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Judith D*

Gesturing towards the food "I feel that way myself a few times each week.If I am not careful i will need new clothingmade"..Michaelwill continue the chat and as the evening winds down will send Guiessippee and a squad of marines to accompany her back to her ship"

OCC: Yeah i know the heat is killing me....
been out in it three days so far..
should you not be home moving furniture


----------



## Scotley

Full and satisfied that the negotiations have gone reasonably well, you part for the evening and Captain Iago returns to her ship, with her stalwart crewmen and a squad of marines. She jokes that a sedan chair might have been more useful, but she does not reject the protection. The noises of the ship die down as evening settles in. 

OOC: I'm pretty much done with furniture moving. There are some boxes to put in the attic from stuff we took out of the closets, but I'm waiting for cooler weather before I go up there.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Settling in for the evening, MIchael looks forward to a quite evening. He will pass theword to the officers that the ship will sail the day after tomorrow on the morning tide as had been planned...then he will take a chair to the quarterdeck and quietly smoke his cigar and catch up on news from the ship's officers before returning to bed.


----------



## Scotley

The officers report that the ship will be ready to sail on time and will be in tip top shape. Work parties return from the Judith D to report that they made some progress on repairs there and that they should have all the purchased cargo aboard sometime late tomorrow. As the reports are winding down Guiseppi returns to the ship to report the latest gossip from the town. Just about dusk Lord Contrall was attacked by some sort of swamp creature and swept from his boat. He was returning to his estate after a shopping trip in town. His men tried to save him, but he was pulled into the water and vanished beneath the swamp after a violent struggle, and while they eventually found the body, he was quite dead. His body was taken to the villa and the high priests of the various temples have all been summoned. Amabar is not aboard.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Responding to Guiesspies news Michael will only comment "That is sad to hear, but accidents do happen?"....Michael will then wait a decent interval and return to his cabin where he will await Ambar's return........and smile


----------



## Scotley

Michael has a good long wait. The night is punctuated by the baying of hounds and the tramp of marching feet. The crew is restless, but nothing troubles the ship. Finally, in the wee hours of the morning, there is a light tap at the cabin door. Amabar, wet, wounded and reeking of swamp is without.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Opening the door, Michael will quickly help Ambar to a chair. Then pouring the man a glass of red wine and casting clean cnatrips on him and the area he will quickly hurry to his chest and remove a potion of cure serioius wounds which he gives to Ambar. Completing this, MIchael will ask "Have you had anything to eat?"


----------



## Scotley

*Nicolas*

He downs the potion and sighs as the healing warmth spreads through his body. He nods his thanks for the clean up. "Not since breakfast. I was only staking the fellow out, but when I saw the right opportunity I seized it. He proved an able foe and his men determined pursuers."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Lord Convail*

Seeing his condition and obvious fatigue Michael will set out some cheese and bread as well as a few apples from his cabin stores on hand. "This is the best i have, i fear it would not be wise to wake the cook or be seen moving at this hour" Michael will then walk to his bed and quickly make it. Taking a blanket from a chest he will place it on top of the coverlet as well as well as another at it's foot. "Unless there is something that will not wait till you wake, I insisit you take a nap" Then Michale will help Ambar to the bed and cover him with the blanket.


----------



## Scotley

He eats a little and is soon asleep. Morning comes all too soon after the restless night and Michael senses the increased activity as the graveyard shift gives way to the morning watch.


----------



## J. Alexander

16 Day of Sunstime

Having doesd peacfully in a chair, Michael will stir with the sounds of morning. Cleaning himself up from his slumber, he will check on Nicholas and then quietly leave the room, making his way to the quartedeck where he will greet the crew and ask for his breakeast to be served. While he waits for Nicholas to wake up, he will obseve the loading of cargo and equipment as well as hear the officer's reports. When Grond makes his appearance for the morning he will quietly say "A letter arrived last night, our friend is safe in Cambry"


----------



## Scotley

After an instant's reflection realization dawns, "Good news indeed." He adds, "with the Captain's permission, I would go ashore for breakfast. I feel the need for some conversation today."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservation*

"That sounds like and excellent idea, would you like some company or just prefer to gad about for a bit and relax." Reaching into his tunic Michael will produce a small pouch of coin and hands it to Grond "I know it is not much, but please look around for some food or cabin stores that you will enjoy on our trip"


----------



## Scotley

"I just thought it might be nice to get the latest gossip and the feel of dry land beneth my feet once more before we sail. Join me if you'd like."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Laughing Michael will say "No i will stay put for once...i dare not get distracted by another sideline so close to sailing. Enjoy yourself" Michael will then turn his attention as to the new recruits.


----------



## Scotley

The new recruits are a mixed bag. There are only so many really good qualified sailors to be found on Tregere. Perhaps 4 are sailors (to humans, a dwarf and a halfling) who for one reason or another ended up on Tregere at the end of their employment on other ships. A couple are stout young lads seeking to go to sea for the first time. The other dozen are lizard or toad men that are friends, family or acquaintances to existing crewmen. Only the halfling, Elden Proudfoot, has served as an officer (third mate and purser) previously.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Recruits*

Pleased with the fruits of the recruitment, Michael will hand the bonus to the men responsible and make arrangements for them to have a three hour liberty sometime thatday.


Michael will then see about writing some letters while he waits for the day to end and just basicaly enjoy the day


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Honager Marin*

16th day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Port of Terger
Aboard the Retribution
Dear Captain Marin

Tomorrow we set sail in an attempt to recover the "Crystal Princess" before continuing North. As of the writing of this letter, no stories or rumors have been heard about the incident at Mermaid's rest but several reputable captains have reported seeing ships sailing under black out condidtions leaving the rest shortly after the party's abrupt end. As to my former shipmates, I have little hard intelligence to offer other than that they did leave the party alive.

Respectfully yours,

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Francis Mittero - Mother's Cambry*

16 day of Sunstime in the  2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Tergere
Dear Madam Francis,

As per my last letter, we are still continuing on as planned to the northern port Icewatch via the northern capital. Please forward the young men and your excellent preserves according to the instructions in my previous letter. Enclosed you will find a draft made out to you to fund your operation and the household for some time. By chance if you come across a few professional people such as cooks, tailors, seamstress, brewers etc who are needing a fresh start please contact me and I will engage their services.

I do trust this letter finds you well and all as it should be.

Respectfully

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Durrin Willbern - Axiopolis*

16 day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Terger


Mr.Durinin Willbern 
Manager, Farmer's and Miner's Trust Bank, 
Axiopolis

Dear Mr. Willbern,

I trust this letter finds you well and that you have been able to secure the silver as it becomes available on the market. You assistance in finding the cut stone and sheet steel for my project is apprecaited and has been a great help in the completion of my projects. I have recently made a deposit in your Terger branch in the amount of 20,000 gp to erase any defict i may have been currently running in reagards to the purchase of the silver. I ask that you continue to float small term loans for it's purchase holding the silver itself as colleteral. When it is convient, please forward a copy of the most recent balance or raw silver held on my behlaf by your firm

Respectfully

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Matthew Stormwarden*

16 day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Aboard the "Retribution
Port of Tergere


Dearest Uncle, 

Things have gone well since my last letter and I have managed to increase the overall worth of Storm and Company many fold. The investment opportuinty i offered earylier will have to be reconsidered in respect to this sudden increase in net worth. Other than that thigs are going as planned and I look forward to hearing from you and about your succes in recruiting a few master tile makers etc. As for the recruits that may wish to join from the family, they are still more than welcome to join, I have now both a need for seaborn as well as shore based factors.

Hope this finds you and the family well/

M.Storm

PS. Any thoughts or ideas on the question of moods i posed earlier


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Veroneek DeViree - Cambry*

16th day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Abaord the Retribution
Port of Terger

Neva Grandessa Veroneek DeViree 
Castle DeViree 
Codella on Pellona, Cambre.


Dear Countess,

I trust this letter finds you well and in receipt of my debit on behalf of Master Swift. I have at this point lost contact with him so have no idea if he or his superior will in fact honor the debit he owes. Should they fail the rest assured I will honor the obligatin as per our agreement. I still shall be in Bornholm in  a few months and look forward to your letters.

Respectfully

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Andre Boudreau - cigar merchant*

16th day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Abaord the Retribution
Port of Terger


Dear Mr. Boudreau,

Before i sail, I wanted to send you a personal note of thanks for the opportuinty you have given me to sale your superior products on an ongoing basis. Please do not hesititate to contact me or my factor should you ever need our assistance.

Repsectully

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Captain Bailor of the Ironbelly*

16th day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Abaord the Retribution
Port of Terger

Captain Bailor

I am taking pen in hand to inform you that I shall be sailing on the morning tide and may not return to Terger for some time as my route as planned extends as far as the Northern Capital. Further, I was greatly suprised to hear of the unfortunate death of Lord Contrail and I hope this does not seem course but as the contract of your ship is more or less invalid as it was held personally bewteen the lord and you, I would like to offer you the chance for an extended charter for the transportation of bulk goods such as stone, food stuffs etc here to Terger as well as the occasional transhipment of cargos. As I will most likely be gone by the time you have thought the offer over, I shall leave word with my Factor Padar Losin to negiotage a deal on behalf of Storm and Company. While I can not offer a very high profit, i can ensure that the contract will offer a stable income with a minimium profit for each voyage so i ask that you consider that factor when discussing the contract. Also as per our conversation earlier this week, I have deposted in your account at the Imperial Captain's Bank the sum of 2000 gold pieces as an advance payment towards any future contracts above the already agreed upon stone and earth shipments from Axiolpolois.

Respectuflly

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Gaston Morou - Terger Port Authority*

16th day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Abaord the Retribution
Port of Terger

Master Morou,

I take pen in hand to once again thank you for your assistance in the matter of the construction of my facility here as well as the personal kindness you have shown toward me. I shall be sailing tomorrow bound for the Northern Capital and may not return for some time. Should you have any question about the facility or the land purchases, know that my factor Pandar Losin can reach me quickly and has authority to act on my behalf within certain limits.  In closing, I ask that you once again show the kindness you have been known for and that you send me a list of some unusal or favorite foods loved by the inhabitants of Terger so that upon the return of the "Retribution" to it's home port, that we may offer the inhabitiants and familes of my sailors a treat worthy of their efforts on the voyage as well as the construction of the facility.

Respectfully

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to Captain Iago of the Judith D*

16th day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Abaord the Retribution
Port of Terger


Captain Iago,

I sail on the morning tide to the Northern Captial. I have left instructions with my factor "Pada Losin" to handle they purchase of the goods you have agreed to ship into Terge. Best of luck with the repairs of your ship, and let me know if ever i can be of further assistance.

M. Storm


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Nice collection of letters which are duly posted. Any other last minute preparations you'd like to make before you set sail?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Preparing to sail*

Michael will spend the day resting and taking care of banking arrangements etc as well as informing Pandar Losin of the various agreements with the Captains. He will then give Pandar ome of the pearl earrings and show him how to communicate with Michael. Other than that Michael will keep an eye out on those looking at the ship adn just make himself avaialbe for those 1001 questions that come his way.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letter to the Chieftian*

16th day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Abaord the Retribution
Port of Terger

Chief (cant find his name)

I sail on the morning tide and thus leave the security of the construction site and our our budding business ventures in your capable hands. As per our earlier conservation please look into the recruiting of two additionaly companies of marines (100) men that will be trained for anti pirate and boarding tactics. Should you need to reach me quickly, then contact my factor on Terger and he can have an answer within a reasonable amount of time for you.

Respectfully 

M. Storm


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Michael will spend the day resting and taking care of banking arrangements etc as well as informing Pandar Losin of the various agreements with the Captains. He will then give Pandar ome of the pearl earrings and show him how to communicate with Michael. Other than that Michael will keep an eye out on those looking at the ship adn just make himself avaialbe for those 1001 questions that come his way.




OOC: I was really beginning to think was going to get you away from Tregere without leaving one of those little pearls behind.   Oh well, I'll just have to work a little harder to make your life miserable. 

Michael is indeed bombarded with questions. Issues of how much fresh water to take on, where to assign new crewmen--particularly how to place crew that have family or friends aboard, how much personal gear to accomdate, a visit from a local magistrate over criminal charges pending against one of the new crewmen, struggles to sort out the loading of cargo, men, supplies and gear given the rather limited dockside support available in Tregere, and dozens of other minor issues. 

OOC: Oops, got to do some work, I'll try to post more later. Grond and Amabar/Nicolas would like to see you.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Addressing the questions Michael will respond. 
1. Take on as much fresh water as we can carry with the existing cargo, we never know when we may need it,
2. Seperate the family members into different  watches and divisions...we do not need family clicks etc started.
3. One sea chest per crew memeber unless they are an officer or have need for more such as a ship;s healerr etc.
4. Michael will meet with the magistrate and offer him the option of taking the individual into custody or paying the mans fine for him and then deducting it from his crew share.

Well of course...let us adjorne to my cabin.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I wasn't actually going to ask you to address all those, just trying to give a sense of the frustrations a Captain has to face. I'll try to get a post up before the end of the day. I'm actually having to work a little today.


----------



## Scotley

It is late afternoon when the two officers come to your cabin. Nicolas looks much improved since his late night arrival. A small jelly stain on Grond's doublet attests to his success in finding breakfast ahore. Grond begins, "rumors are flying on Tregere today." He shrugs, "who can say the truth of them. Most concern Lord Contrall. Rumor has it that his cousin is coming from Aucoin to take over. The Neva Comptessa has been the families representative at the court of the Regelessa (the Wheelander equivelant of Queen) for some years. Despite the best efforts of local clergy, the fallen lord could not be raised. It seems the fell beast that took him was extremely venomous. The local markets are in termoil and a lot of people are wondering what sort of powershift will occur in the wake of Contrall's loss." Nicolas remains silent, but looks smug. "Some sailors got into a fight at lunch time on the docks. Its seems that rumors got back to her crew that a certain female Captain exchanged sexual favors for help in getting her ship fixed. Her people were eager to correct this misapprehension, with belaying pins."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Listening to the two men Michael will comment "A power , that could be interesting. Nicholas, do you think it would do more good to have you stay here and develope the situation with informants and business associates as Ambar? If we act slowly, we could take advantage of the temporary problem by establishing a persona of being stable and strong while the nobel family fights for succession." Then addressing the Grond, do we know what ships the sailors belonged to that were spreading these rumors..if so perhaps we should call on the Captain and explain our concern?


----------



## Scotley

"Those boys were off the Speckled Pig. From what I hear they've had their lesson. I'll try to find out the name of the Captain if you like?"

Amabar/Nicolas considers for a moment before answering. "I could certainly stick around and try to make something of the changes here, but I think perhaps I'll be more useful if I keep moving around with you. We'll be here a long time and will have other chances. Getting the ground work in place at the other islands between here and Bronhelm will be more valuable. That's just my opinion and I am at your orders Captain."  You suspect that he is perhaps a little surprised by just how much attention the death of Contrall is getting and he would prefer to be elsewhere while the investigation continues.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

Thinking for a moment Michael replies.."No we have the name of the ship so no need to be distracted by that...and you are right Nicholas, thank you for helping keep me focused on our long term objective" Michael will then pour drinks for them all and they will spend what is hopefully a pleaseant and quite evening catching up.


----------



## Scotley

You are able to pass the time amiably. The ship is ready to depart by midnight and everyone has trouble getting to bed with the excitement of a new voyage ahead. Just after one in the morning Michael is roused by Lo'Dasse Imparell who has the duty at this hour. "Captain, a man in Imperial uniform is waiting at the foot of the gangway and asks for a word. He says he is 'Gustav' of the port authority. He says he hasn't time to come aboard, but begs a moment of your time."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Imperial Authority*

Wakened from his slumber with this distribing news, Michael will dress quickly and move towards the entryway pausing briefly to stop and speak with Grond. Quietly whispering he will say..Ambar needs to disappear then join me on deck. MIchael will then proceed to the main deck. Before he reaches the area he will engage his devils' sigth to check for magic as well as invisible creatrues or nasties. he will then move towards the man with Impariell at his side. "How may i assist you this evening sir"

OCC; How was meatloaf


----------



## Scotley

Gustav, looking tired and a little disheaveled waits at the foot of the gangway. "I'm terribly sorry to disturb you Captain, but there's something going on that I'm not happy with and I plan to warn all the Captains. The local nobility is up in arms about the death of Contral. They've got every hedge wizard, priest, shaman, witch and thief-catcher catcher they can find out scouring the contryside. They are casting divinations and running roughshod over people's rights. They are treatening to search ships and warehouses next. I've already sent a formal request to the Empire to keep them from the ships and port as they've no justisdiction, but that mob is unlikely to listen to me. I expect they'll be down hear before dawn."  He shurgs helplessly, "The best I can do is tell everyone who can to weigh anchor and move on until this blows over."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Warning*

"Thank you for the warning Gustave we shall indeed set sail." Turning to the Lt. Impareil, he says "Rouse the crew we sail withing the hour". then Michael will turn back and say "Is there anything i can do to help?" Then reaching into his pocket he will produce a bank draft for 500 go and hand it to the man "I am sure there are going to be innocent victums from this, please use this to help them and for immediate relife. I will have my factor here prepare to help out with additionaly funds if needed. The people should not suffer because of teh actions of a few spoiled nobility"

Michael will then reach out to Pandar Losin and give him a heads up, secure our people and the compound...take flight to the swamps if you have to....but keep our people safe."


----------



## Scotley

It soon comes to light that four crewmen and two marines are next expected to return to the ship until an hour before dawn. If you leave now they will be left behind.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crew*

Michael will call out to Mangrum and Impareial in a somewhat tense voice "And why are these men delayed in returning..were not orders given for all the crew to return this morning"

Then talking more or less to himself Michael will say "Dammit, we do not need a conflict at this point in time...but i will not leave crew behind" Making his decesion, Michael will call out. "Col. Chandar muster your Marines. Grond muster and armour the ogiers. Guiesspipee muster and arm your division followed by Lt. Mangrum. Lt. Impariell, your divison will sail the ship"

Turning to a bosun his says, "MY compliments to the Captain of the Judith D. Ask her if she would like to join us and if so we will put together a united front"

"Light the laterns gentlemen, give us plenty of light to see by...lookouts to the crows nest, let us know when they are approaching..you should be able to see their torches."


----------



## Scotley

Word comes back that the crew of the Judith D are hunkered down on their boat and set to repel borders. Their Captain perfers to go down with the ship should it come to that. It comes out in subsequent questioning that a few men were allowed to spend one last night ashore due to various personal needs such as a couple of fellows who used their profits from the last voyage to get married and two brothers who's sister had just given birth to their neice. Chandar had two marines making a patrol of the docks and they can be recalled in minutes. 

Preparations are quickly made to watch and illuminate the ship and dockside. An hour passes and all is ready, but so far no one approaches.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Trying to Sail*

As some time has passed and the preparations made, Michael will wait quietly. He will contact Pandar Losin for a brief report as well. Then thinking about the situation, Michael will have Lt. Impariell arm his divison with missel weapons as Grond and the ogiers will more than make up for their loss in raw melee power and missels will be more effective at keeping the crowds at bay.


----------



## Scotley

Padar Losin reports that there was some interest in the worksite, but because it is really just a big muddy hole at this point they moved on quickly headed in the direction of the House upon the strand. 

Within the next hour the two brothers with the new neice have returned to the ship and the Marines have long since completed their circuit and are aboard. Now only two men are off the ship. The change in armament has been made.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Trying to Sail*

Sensing a calm before the storm, Michael will order the men is such a fashio as to be able to sweep the dock side with arrow/missel fire from the decks, as well as the traditional fire from the rigging. He will also have the Chandar to form the marines up in squads to control key areas of the deck and bow...Grond and the ogiers will anchor the boarding areas and all will be supported by sailors. Guards will be posted so that they can respond to an attack from either side of the ship. Michael, William and Grumbar will man the quarterdeck. Hopefulll the storm will pass.


----------



## Scotley

Another tense hour passes. By this time most of the ships in port have left or at least pulled out into the harbor a few hundred yards. Only five ships remain in port including the Retribution. At least two possibly three of those belong to local nobles and one has the misfortune to have removed her rigging for replacement. 

The glow of several torches can be seen coming down to the dock area. A lone toadman approaches the gangway. It is a crewman, he hastens aboard and reports that a mob is coming this way. He heard rumor of what was happening and sent his bride into hiding in the swamps with her family before returning to the ship. 

That leaves only one man ashore.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Trying to Sail*

Somewhat frustrated at having just one man behind and the way it is more or less forcing his hand to stay, Michael will see about the crews disposition once again. "Okay gentlmen compay is coming..let's try and reason with them before we engage in any bloodshed. 

Michael will then hand to Guiesspiee and several of his men, a flashstone and a thunderstone. "When i give the word, toss these towards the crowd. I really dont want to kill anyone and hopefully we can spook them to the point they are willing to listen to reason."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Shouldn't you be out quacking at people? I would never force you to stay. You could leave one man behind. Or you could do like so many others and just sail out of reach. No reason for a confrontation unless you want one. 

Amabar looks increasingly nervous as the crowd spills down to the wharf area. "What sort of divinations might they be using he muses?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*True True*

Having thought better of it MIchael calls to Lt. Impariel" "Take us about 200 feet offshore from the dock"  then to Ambar.."I have no idea as to that"...

OCC: Been out quaking........just oddly scheduled appointments today


----------



## Scotley

*Leaving Tregere*

After a moments confusion as the crew moves from battle stations and puts down weapons to take up lines, the Retribution begins to move slowly away from the dock. It is a still night, but men push off from the dock with spear buts and put 15' between the rail and the dock as the sails come up. Seeing the well lighted ship start to move focuses the attention of the mob and the begin coming straight for the boat with much shouting and waving of torches. In the calm air the ship moves with agonizing slowness. There is a sudden gust of wind blowing straight into the sails and the ship begins to move smartly away just as the mob starts running down the dock. The ship picks up speed rapidly putting the desired distance in before the wind dies as suddenly as it rose. Nac'Losin strides up from the waist of the ship and onto the quarterdeck with a chuckle. She drops her holy symbol back onto the chain around her neck. "Forgive me Captain, but the night was a triffle warm and I fancied a breeze."

The mob hovers about the end of the dock for a while and then begins to disperse along the wharves poking about for more than an hour before they start off in another direction.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Trying to Sail*

"Thank you priestess, the breeze was more than welcome" then saying it so a few crew can hear and thus eventually spread the word to the others he continues "As much as i would have liked to teach them a lession I felt it best to delay it until we are here for a little stay. It would have been rash to leave the crews familes at risk after having provoked their anger. If this is an example of their attitude then i am certain they would have waited till we were away then sought out the crew's families in order to do mischief"

Michael will then post a watch to the shore for the wayward crewman.


----------



## Scotley

*A visitor*

As you watch for the wayward crewman another ship slides in close. The mostly dwarven crew are arrayed for battle much as you own boat is. When it get's close enough to make you nervous you catch sight of a familiar looking Dwarf on the quarter deck in heavy armor. He waves a huge axe and grins broadly. It is Captain Bailor of the Ironbelly. "Ahoy Captain. I see I'm not the only one out for a bit of night fishing. I've some fine tea brewing if you'd like to come aboard I'd be honored to serve you an early if humble breakfast."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Trying to Sail*

17th day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Abaord the Retribution


"Tea would be most welcome Captain Bailnor, much thanks" Turning to Lt. Mangrum he comments. "You have the deck" and will call out a long boat to take him to the Ironbelly


----------



## Scotley

In the calm waters of the harbor on a still night the transfer to the Ironbelly presents no challenge and soon you are invited to the quarter deck. The Ironbelly is to put it charitably a work boat. It is not a pretty vessel and lacks any ornamentation; however, she seems a stout ship and well equiped for towing heavy barges. She's clean and well maintained. A table is quickly unfolded and a tea dispensed into plain stoneware mugs. "My man will have us a little breakfast up shortly." The tea is strong and sweet with a hint of anise. "Well Captain, what do you make of the doings on Tregere? I for one won't weep for Contrall as you know.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ironbelly*

Responding to his questions Michael will comment "It is a shame when anyone loses their life even one such as Contrail" then taking a sip of tea he adds "As for Tergere, i fear it may lead to a time of turmoil if last night is any evidence of the the attitude of Contrails friends. I just hope they have the wisdom not to continue their treatment of locals and business partners as did Lord Contrail"


----------



## Scotley

"Yes, you have the right of it. I for one will be avoiding working for that lot." Soon, bowls of warm grits rich with butter, some slices of very nice ham and scrambled eggs are brought up and served. The food is simple, but quite good. 

OOC: I'll be out of touch until late this afternoon.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ironbelly*

Michael will engage in casual conservation with Captain Balinor until it is time totake his leave. As he leaves he comments"The offer still stands Captain if your in a position to take a stready no frills charter for the carrying of stone and building materials"

OCC: How was the lion king


----------



## Scotley

Captain Bailor is very much interested in taking a commission to haul building materials. He too is happy to make a little small talk until word comes that the final crewman has been recovered by longboat and that the Retribution is ready to sail. 

OOC: Lion King was quite impressive. The costumes were very creative, given that pretty much the entire cast are animals and that major cast members had to be portrayed as both cubs and adult lions. It was quite impressive. I recommend it.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing*

MIchael will make the final arrangements with Captain Balinor for the transport of the ships from Mermaid's Rest as well as the carrying of materials from Axiopolis to Terger etc.....taking his leave he will return to the Retribution

"If all is ready then let us begin our journey Lt. Impariell"....Lt Mangrum, who also has a pearl earring is stayin in Terger to see to the outfitting of the new ship and to recruit a crew.


----------



## Scotley

Sailing with the predawn tide, the Retribution is soon out of sight of Tregere. The new crewmembers struggle to learn the routine and skills needed for their new ship. The morning's sailing goes off without incident. 

OOC: Will you go directly to the Crystal Princess or try to make a trading stop or two along the way?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

Good question...considering the newness of the crew....I think it would proably be best to head for the Crystal Princess. 

OCC: Beginning to think you had disappeared ..no answer on the phone around 8:00 pm...i figure you and master flynn were out and about


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry I missed your post. 

Taking out Giralldi's map you and your officers set a course for the last known position of the Crystal Princess. With favorable winds you should reach the site in four days. 

OOC: Care to roll a d20 for posible problems?


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20-> [17] = (17


----------



## Scotley

Michael breaths and involuntary sigh of relief as the first day's sailing passes uneventfully. The new crewmen are getting adjusted, but thankfully, so far their mistakes haven't been serious. Padar Losin reports that the mob mentality has begun to fade on the island as there has been no success in locating the beast that killed Lord Contrall. Michael finds his mind wandering after the sleepless night and long tense day of watching poorly trained and or new sailors stumbling about his ship. 

OOC: Care to roll for the evening?


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20-> [9] = (9)
Problems...I think i may have problems.


----------



## Scotley

Michael's suspician is confirmed as he notices waves cresting over his boots...

OOC: Okay maybe nothing quite so serious. I don't expect to have much time this weekend, but I'll try to get a real post up.


----------



## Scotley

The day crewmen retire for their much needed rest. The work is harder than usual with so many new men underfoot. The evening proceeds smoothly enough to all appearances, but morning reveals a little trouble. A significant rip is found in the mainsail. It seems that the old hands were busy showing off what they knew of reading the stars and navigation and too little attention was paid to the securing of the sail. A poorly secured line came loose in the night and swinging in the wind it eventually damaged the sail. A half a day will be lost taking it down and replacing it.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

17th day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Abaord the Retribution

Seeing the  loss of time and it's causes Michael will stow his anger and only cast a few very reporachfull glances to the night crew and the officers invovled. While the sails are being reset, Michael will make my the most of his time by studying the charts of the area with Guiesspiee, Grond and Ambar


----------



## Scotley

The charts suggest that the area is fairly uncomplicated. There is a reef or two and some dagerous rocks, but nothing to really worry about. The depth is manageable for your people. It almost looks too easy. The sail repair goes well and within six hours the Retribution is making good speed. The lookouts report only a few other ships in the area. By the end of the day you've made a reasonable distance given the pause for repair. Night falls again.

OOC: Another roll?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

1d20-> [10] = (10)

trouble


----------



## Scotley

OOC: A 10 will get you a pass this time.   

The evening passes uneventfully, and the night crew seems to have made up perhaps a half an hour of lost time. Morning dawns with dark clouds low on the Western horizon however...


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

Not being a seasoned sailor Michale comment to Mangrum and Imparalli, "Looks like foul weather, perhaps we should secure the ship in case it catches us"
They will then continue along their course to the Crystal Princess


OCC: How was the holiday   did you eat lots of chicken


----------



## Scotley

Mangram nods, "The reports I read before we set out suggested that this won't be too big a blow, the Druids can be relied upon to keep the weather here in the inner sea pretty smooth. But as you say, we'll batten down the hatches and take in some sail." 

Imparell adds, "I agree that some caution is in order. I'd suggest we alter the watch and give our more seasoned men a rest. When the chop gets worse I expect some of the newer men will be seasick. I for one would prefer a firm experienced hand on the tiller and sails when things get busy."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

"See to it then gentlmen" and as they turn he says "And get use to it, we will be acting on your observations and suggestions a great deal on this trip to Bornhome in preparation of you assuming your commands"


----------



## Scotley

The two officers smile at the prospect of command. Both move off to instuct the men as to their duties. Michael watches as men leave the deck to rest and others come on duty. A party of men start checking lines and making sure everything is secure. He see another group go to the hold for similar duty. Nicolas/Amabar comes on deck yawning and carrying a mug of tea. "What stired up the beehive?" Then he eyes the low clouds, "Ah first storm with the new crew. Should be in the thick of it by lunch huh? I guess we'll see who's a real seaman now. Anything I can do?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

Smiling Michael says "Thank the song that we have Mangrun, Guiisspei and Imparial on board, i would be lost if it called for a true seaman"....then continuing.."Just keep and ear out for what the old and new crew memebers are saying and among the newer ones look for anything suscicius,,i dont think they would have had time to plant someone but you never know...so lets be careful"

OCC: should you not be dealing with th van crises or chasing black women down the street ...personaly i think you need to apply for the relaity series "The next super hero" you could be "The couseloR"  or better yet Medicade Man


----------



## Scotley

"Will do Captain. I too doubt they could get a mole aboard, but we can't be too careful."  

OOC: Care to roll a d20?

Very droll, I hope a duck nips your ankle today. I'm off--faster than a speeding wheelchair, more powerful than the odor from the men's room, able to leap tall paperwork in a single bound...


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

1d20-> [5] = (5)

die roll for skippy


CHOKE


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Tsk tsk. At the rate you are going poor Imparell and Mangram are never going to get their own boats because the flag ship keeps going down.   I'll try to get a post up before quiting time.


----------



## Scotley

The voyage seems cursed with bad luck. While the storm is pretty tame and the crew performs well enough, a stray bolt of lightening strikes the mast. Two crewmen are badly injured and it takes all Nac'Losin's skill and power to save them. There are some tense moments as the mast was damaged, but by midnight the storm has subsided. Only minor damage was done to the ship except for the mast, which takes the rest of the night to fix.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

A bit frustrated by the delay and problems Michael comments "Better it happens now than when we are not in position to deal with repairs. Besides it is good training for the crew"


----------



## Scotley

Over breakfast, while the ship is making good time again, Amabar reports that morale is a little off. The old hands are blaming the new people for the string of misfortune. One of the men injured last night was particularly popular among the more experienced crew. You're in no danger of a mutiny or anything, but he thinks it best you be aware before it gets more serious.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

18th day of Sunstime in the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First
Abaord the Retribution


Listening to NIcholas's report Michael will commetn "This is to be expected, perhaps we need to think of something to take the crews minds off the probelm and onto other things. I shall think about it" he then adds "I just hope we have all the bad luck before we start to recover the Crystal Princess"


----------



## Scotley

"If we get there at all," Amabar quips wryly. "Perhaps your new bard could be of some help?"  

Nac'Losin comes by to report that both injured men should recover fully, but it may take some time. 

As the morning gives way to afternoon...

OOC: Another roll of a d20 if you please.

OOC: Oh by the way, I seem to inadvertently have talked one of the new players into naming his character after one of the most famous npc's from your old game. Maybe I'll tell him some stories some day.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20-> [3] = (3)


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The smooth even rhythm of the true song is interrupted by the discordant laughter filling the heavens.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

Occ;;you were waiting on that roll now admit it


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Actually, I've about exhasted my supply of bad things that can happen. I didn't include a longer post because I have to come up with yet another disaster for you.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

OCC: Well seeing as how your having to help the guys out in the other campaign, i will make the sacrafice and just forgoe the disaster so you can think about the other game


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Thanks, but I wouldn't want you to feel slighted. I run a full service campaign here. I'll find a suitable disaster to befall the Retribution. You borrowed some ideas from me, maybe I'll have her crack up on the rocks of a desolate coast line far from civilization and have a demon on-board. No a 'three' roll is really worse than that. Hmmm. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Oh, I think I have it now. Here's a little clue for you. Check the title if you don't recognize the tune. 

http://users.ixpres.com/~txcowboy/titanictheme1.mid


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

No really i dont mind............we can just skip it and move on


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'll come up with something tomorrow. Never fear!


----------



## Scotley

The afternoon passes without incident, the Retribution making excellent time and the crew falling into rhythm. As the sun sets the temperature begins to drop your northerly movement at work no doubt. Captain Stormwarden and his officers sit down to the first course of dinner, a rich broth of mushrooms and cream with a few braised leaks chopped on top when...

OOC: More later.


----------



## Scotley

A woman's scream rings out from the direction of Fa'Duatha's and Nac'Losin's cabin. Neither is present at dinner. Chandar leaps from his seat, blade in hand and nearly tramples a pair of crewmen in the doorway.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal*

Hearing the scream and seeing the abrupt depature of his Marine Office, MIchael will get up from the table to follow. "Grond with me, please, Ambar, Guiesspiee, gentlement, please see to securing the ship and accounting for all the crew"


----------



## Scotley

*Temptation...*

Michael moves along in the chaos following Chandar you note that the temperature has continued to drop. Making your way quickly to the cabin shared by Nac'Losin and Fa'Duatha you are faced with a strange scene. Fa'Duatha lays sprawled on the floor with a rime of ice covering her body. Her hands, which seem to have been held up in a defensive pose are frozen in a block of ice. Nac'Losin stands facing the corner holding her holy symbol in a shaking hand. She is also covered in a rime of ice crystals. She chants firmly but softly in her religions' equivalent of the lord's prayer. There is a magic circle drawn on the floor within which is the stout box containing the daggers from the block of ice/altar under the Masque. Ice as black as darkest night spills down from the seem of the box and spreads out over a part of the magic circle apparently destroying its power. Chandar holds his sword in his off hand as he tosses some wood, a couple of books and anything else that looks flammable into a gimble-mounted brazier that provided heat and light to the cabin. He too is praying. As Michael crosses the threshold into the room the world seems to fall away from him. He finds himself looking into a beautiful palace of ice. From this palace Michael could rule the world. He need only step up to the throne and take up the daggers in the box beside it. They call to him with the shouts of countless slaves who would be his to command. 

OOC: How about a will save?


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+4-> [20,4] = (24)
will


OCC: Invisible castle seems to want to make it difficult for you this time


----------



## Scotley

OOC: We'll see. There are plenty more die rolls before the current situation is resolved. This just means that I can make you suffer a little longer. 

Michael's eyes drift back into focus on the cabin and the palace vanishes. Despite the cold he finds that he is sweating. He still feels the pull of the dark magic, but for now he can resist the lure. However, the threat remains. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

Rousing himself, Michael quikcly orders that the two ladies be taken to his cabin and away from the cold of the room. He will send ordres for master Grumbar to heat as much water as he can and to send what he has to the Captain's Cabin immediatley. As the two are removed from the cabin, he wil summon William. When William arrives he will ask that he sing a protective/warding tune. Meanwhile MIchael will use his dispel magic to elimnate or weaken the magic. Then Michael will redraw the protective lines while William once again sings a warding/protective song.


----------



## Scotley

*Daggers*

Nac'Losin refuses to leave until Willum is in place and the dispel magic is cast. "The fate of the ship is at stake if I stop now," she says. Michael quickly draws a fresh circle while Willum performs. The fire in the brazier seems to be having an effect and the though the effects of a dispel magic on an item of power are measured in seconds it is enough for Michael to restore the ward. Just as he is finishing, Michael hears shouting from the deck and twang of one of the Retributions' ballistas being fired. The ship heaves under his feet with a sudden course change. Willum loses his footing on the ice slicked floor and goes down, but does not falter in his song.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

having restored the wards at least on a temporary basis, MIchael will exit the cabin. "Please secure it as best you can while I go deal with the happengs on deck, I think i have an idea how to protect ourself better from it's influence" Michael will then head to the quarterdeck with the heavy hitters.


----------



## Scotley

Michael and company make their way quickly up toward the quarter deck when the ship comes to a sudden shuddering stop. Michael and his people are on the stairs.

OOC: Reflex saves for Michael and any accompanying him.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

1d20+6,1d20+3,1d20+6,1d20+4-> ([2, 6], [18, 3], [16, 6], [13, 4])
Michael,Grond,NIcholas, Guiesspiee Reflex

Michael 8, Grond 21, Nicholas, 22, Guiesspiie 17

MIchael falls on his ass the others are okay i guess..


----------



## Scotley

Michael takes a tumble on the stairs, but Grond is able to keep him from falling all the way down. (Michael takes 2 points of non-lethal damage.) Giuseppe stumbles, but manages to regain his balance. Soon you gain the quarter deck and are hit by a blast of icy air. A howling snowy North wind blows across the ship from an island of ice which the ship seems to have struck. The is a ramp of ice that seems a little too convenient to be natural leading onto the main deck of the ship. A pack of slavering big cats with long fangs is leaping onto the ship. They are followed closely, but Ogre sized man-shaped ice forms with humanoid undead frozen inside. They move clumsily but with great strength. Finally, a towering skeletal figure rides a woolly mammoth at the ship. He is clad in shining armor of ice and wearing an elaborate crown of gem-like ice. He wields a terrible dark lance, the blade of which is so cold it leaves a trail of ice crystals in the air behind it as it moves. The undead king on the mammoth has just blasted the rudder with an icy ray that left it frozen in place. Marines and gunners are moving to defend the ship from the beasts jumping aboard.

OOC: Care to roll initiative?


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+7-> [12,7] = (19) Michael
1d20+5-> [5,5] = (10)  Grond
1d20+5-> [7,5] = (12)  NIcholas
1d20+3-> [3,3] = (6)  guissiepe

OCC: I WANT MY MOMMIE 
.............but i do have a question to add, the marshall/great captain i am creating...would you  mind giving me a total value for the extras i can add to the ship or a total price that i can build the ship around......i dont mind using like 90 percent of the characters gold or treasure value to go towards the ship etc.....just somethin for me to work on Ideally the ship is going to be 150 feet long by 50 feet wide....a rather seek but beamer fast frigate of the napeloinc age....the crew for this ship should be around 350....during those times......and instead of all the heavy arament....it will carry 5 of the cannons i discussed with you as well as two mortar type cannon for indirect/high angle fire.


----------



## Scotley

*Initiative Order*

Undead Ice King 22

Smilodons 20

Michael 19

Woolly Mammoth 18
Entombed 18

Nicolas 12

Grond 10
The Crew10

Giuseppe 6

Go ahead and make a roll for the crew at +1


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice Undead*

1d20+1-> [9,1] = (10)
Crew

Well at least we act more or less toghether thus maximizing the hits etc and ability to take them down in one round


----------



## Scotley

The Ice King waves his lance over the sheet of ice behind him and ranks of crude snowmen rise up from the ice. The begin to toss balls of ice at the ship. Most clatter off the boat, but a couple hole the sails and a few fall among the crew. One bounces off Grond's armor and one hits Nicolas (2 points of damage), Michael narrowly avoids one. The Simlodons, big white cats twice the size of lions with long fangs swarm onto the main deck dropping some Marines and sailors two lept to the quarter deck and a third to the foredeck. One, already hit by a ballista, takes two arrows and falls on the weapon of a Marine. 

OOC: Your turn...


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

Seeing his opportunity Michael will yell instructions to the crew "Use spears and poles to keep them away from them, Grond muster the ogiers and take out the brutes. William sing us a song of summer and warthm, of sun and light....Michael will then unleash a disruptive attack that he developed at mermaids rest on the undead king.

1d20+10-> [9,10] = (19)
1d20+7-> [14,7] = (21)
Attack

6d6+3-> [2,3,3,4,2,3,3] = (20)
6d6+3-> [4,4,2,6,2,4,3] = (25)
damage


----------



## Scotley

The undead shudders as the blasts of eldritch power crash into him. Grond leaps down to the main deck to rally the Ogres. As Willum begins his song the Ice King laughs a dry raspy chuckle and calls the wind to howl and try to drown out the singer. He points his lance and Michael and the others on the deck as a Cone of Cold (11d6=43) (please roll a reflex save for half for everyone still on the quarterdeck DC 21) sweeps the quarterdeck. The great cat leaps and attacks (1d20+12=15, 1d20+10=25, 1d20+10=13) Michael raking him with a claw (1d6+3=4).

OOC: Perform check for Willum to see if he can make himself heard above the howling wind.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

Grond, Nicholas and Guiesspiee were sent away from the quarterdeck leaving Michael alone...I rolled Willums as he may be there but he was behind Michael on the way up to the deck and had been sent for........here are the rolls

1d20+7,1d20-> ([17, 7], [3])
Michael, William

1d20-> [11] = (11)
Willum Perform

Michael sidesteps the blast of the cone of cold (24ref save) and ignores the cat attacking him to unleash another attack upon the ice king. As he continues his engagment his shouts "Lt Mangrum bring missels to bear on king, we bring him down we better ourself. Lt Imparial, Lt. Guiesspie continue to muster your division into the shield wall. "Ballista crews take out that mamoth......" The raising his voice in a shout he  adds..."Two weeks furlough and 100 gold to the entire crew if we throw these beasties off our ship in the next couple of minutes"

Then seeing Grond rally the ogiers Michael will yell, Grond take him..at which point grond will use his dimesion talent and trasport behind the ice king and swing with his great axe
1d20+14-> [20,14] = (34) - Natural 20
1d20+12-> [3,12] = (15)

3d10+10-> [3,8,3,10] = (24)
3d6+6-> [3,3,3,6] = (15)


The great axe descends on the Ice King, Acid dripping from it's blades for a total of 24 points of damage plus 15 of acid for 39 total points.

1d20+10-> [5,10] = (15)MIchael Attacks
1d20+7-> [19,7] = (26)
6d6+3-> [1,3,3,4,2,3,3] = (19)
6d6+3-> [6,1,6,1,5,2,3] = (24)
Attack and damage


----------



## J. Alexander

*LUrking*

OCC: And yes i was kinda lurking for you this monrning


----------



## Scotley

Willum takes the full force of the icy blast, and while he survives it, just barely, he is weakened such that his song just fails to overcome the wind. Grond's axe finds a weak point in the Ice Kings armor and deals a powerful acidic blow. (note that undead are not subject to crits) This is followed by Michael's eldritch blast. Mammoth turns on Grond. The towering 15' tall 10 ton mammoth lowers its head to gore (1d20+20=40) Grond. (crit check (1d20+20=23)) The tusks (4d10+36=65)  sink deep into his flesh and he is lifted bodily from the ground as the beast shakes the impaled Grond and tries to fling him. The crew try to fire at the mammoth, but their concern for not hitting Grond and the beast's thick hide mean that only a few missles reach it. The snowmen continue to hurl balls of ice, but now they too are hamper by the need to avoid hitting the great cats swarming over the boat. The ogres and the Entombed crash together on the icy ramp leading up to the ship. The icy undead are slow, but very powerful. They concentrate all their massive blows on one ogre ignoring the rest. The blows not only impact hard, but freeze sections of the Orge's skin where they hit. The poor fellow is slain outright. One of the entombed wraps massive arms around the body and together they sink into the ice vanishing. The Ogre's great clubs knock huge chunks of ice from the other two undead, but their massive bodies appear to be able to take a hundred points or more. 

OOC: Please be so kind as to roll for Grond a d20+str mod to avoid being tossed.


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: And yes i was kinda lurking for you this monrning




OOC: Hee hee, now I'm glad that I didn't get a post up last night. You'd have kept me online until the wee hours.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

1d20+5-> [3,5] = (8)
Grond Strength

Grond Hit Points  - 10
Michaels -           52

Next Round?
Did the ice king seem hurt bythe massive damage?
Yes i knew that...what a wasite...the second roll was for his second attack.


----------



## Scotley

Grond is tossed as high as the mast into the air and and lands in a heap on the ice nearly 30 feet away. Michael tries to size up the damage to the Ice King and notices that the fellow has slid to the side of the mammoth granting him considerable cover from attacks coming from the ship. The crew continues to try and fend off the great cats and fire at the mammoth.

OOC:  Str check for toss (1d20+20=36)
Toss damage for Grond (3d6=8) 

What are Giuseppe, Nicolas and Willum to do now?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

Seeing their chance to help Grond and to perhaps reduce the shelter of the ice king, Guissppe and Nicholas hurl a flask of alchemsits fire at the wooly mamoth.

1d20+7-> [19,7] = (26)
1d20+6-> [6,6] = (12)
2d6-> [1,6] = (7)
2d6-> [4,3] = (7)
Nicholas,Guiesspi, alchemest fire..damage

Following his insturction, Willum will take ten and raise his voice in song....
1d20+10-> [12,10] = (22)

Grond once he shakes himself free will dimension back to the quarterdeck where he will drink several potions of cure serious wounds 

Michael will attempt to manuver  dimesion door if necesary,where blast the iceking with a cone shaped disrputive blast in and attempt to overcome his cover.

1d20+10-> [3,10] = (13)
1d20+7-> [6,7] = (13)
6d6+3-> [3,1,2,2,1,3,3] = (15)
6d6+3-> [6,3,5,1,3,6,3] = (27)

Cone Shaped Attack - disruptive blast


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Michael will indeed have to move away from the ship in order to avoid the cover. He'll have to move out a considerable distance to achieve such a shot. That will take one round and then the shot another. However, the Ice King and the cats get another round before Michael. I'll post the results of these actions and the bad guys while you decide if Michael wants to leave the ship.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Occ*

okay let me think

Any groups of undead that he can hit with a cone or a group of mixed foes...


----------



## Scotley

The two Entombed undead and the ogres continue to battle, though this time no one falls. At the end of the round the third undead rises from the ice behind one of the Ogres and batters him hard. At the same time a forth ice incased figure rises to attack the Ogres. They are shocked to see their just slain fellow rising up as an ice entombed undead to fight them. This one is even larger the size of a giant. Suddenly, Chandar comes on deck from tending to Fa'Duatha and Nac'Losin. He leaps to grab a loose line hanging from the yard arm and swings out over the battling entombed and ogres. He drops, greatsword first, shouting a warcry and makes a huge wound in the new larger Entombed undead ogre. A pair of his best Marines leap the rail in his wake to join him adding their own blows to the attack. Nicolas and Grond hurl the alchemists' fire, but only one reaches its target. Despite the fire the Ice King manages to maintain control of his war-trained beast. Willum raises his voice once again and this time it carries over the sound of the wind. What effect it might be having is as yet unclear. The crew continue to stuggle with the cats and to fire at the Mammoth. Ice balls continue to fall after being hurled by the snowmen. Seeing Chandar rally the men, the Ice King turns his lance on the Lizardman, but is surprised with the cone of intense cold seems to have little effect on the warrior. The Ice King's raspy voice rises above the din of battle, "Give me the daggers or I'll kill you all and make you my undead slaves!" The Cat attacks (1d20+12=29, 1d20+10=29, 1d20+10=25) Michael refusing to be ignored and mauling (2d6+7=17, 1d6+3=5, 1d6+3=4) him with both claws and fangs. 

OOC: Ouch, that kitty has it in for you! You've move sir.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

"Quite hiding and come and take them if you brave enough" MIchael yells back. Then seeing his col in danger reorients his attacks so that the cones catch two of the big bad uglies he is engaing him and the ogiers..hoping that if he can free them up they can lead the crew against the cats.

1d20+10-> [14,10] = (24)
1d20+7-> [15,7] = (22)
6d6+3-> [5,6,2,4,1,4,3] = (25)
6d6+3-> [5,3,1,2,1,2,3] = (17)

Grond will heal this round, Willum will continue to sing...Guiseeippe and nicholas will once again hurl alchemist fire


----------



## Scotley

The blasts strike the Entombed and appear to do considerable damage. One even drops. Willum continues to sing, but also manages to pull his blade and wound the Smilodon attacking Michael. Alchemist's fire continue to burn. The crew seem to be at a stalemate with the cats. 

OOC: More later, sorry busy day.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Busy Day*

Not a problem figured as much when it was 10am and not one post from skippy 

by the way...here are two ideas for the characted in the new version of mermaids rest...
     Cleric/marshall
     Cleric/stormcaster
          they would both command a small fast frigate perhaps 30 feet by 80 feet...with the corresponding smaller crew..so as to mesh better.....let me know


----------



## Scotley

The smilodon splits his attacks between an axe wielding Marine who has come to the Captain's aid, Willum and Michael. (1d10+10=19, 1d20+10=28, 1d20+12=29) Willum and the crewman are both clawed viciously and seem sorely wounded. Michael takes a painful bite (1d8+3=7). The Ice King raises his lance once more and unleashes a steam of ice shards that strike Chandar. This time the spray of blood indicates that he has been wounded. 

OOC: Michael's up. Sorry for the delay. I'm off to the children's museum, but I expect to post again this afternoon.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

If the ice king presents a target, Michael will attack him..if he is still heavily concealed so Mihael cant hit him he will go after the big undead....but i would think he has to expose himself to attack in order to get to chandar...So cone against two of the undead or regular balls of disruption against the king

Sizing up the situation, and figuring he can hold at least one more round before dealing with the cat, Michael unleases his attacks.

1d20+10-> [18,10] = (28) to hit
1d20+7-> [7,7] = (14) to hit
6d6+3-> [4,2,6,2,2,4,3] = (23) damage
6d6+3-> [5,6,6,2,4,5,3] = (31) damage

NIcholas and Guiessippe lauch their alchemest attacks again towards the mammoth.
1d20+7-> [11,7] = (18) nicholas to hit
1d20+6-> [15,6] = (21) guiessipe ot hit
2d6-> [4,4] = (8) damage
2d6-> [5,4] = (9) damage


----------



## Scotley

Michael manages to get in a shot at both the Ice King and a pair of the Entombed. Chandar and the Ogres manage to bring down another Entombed but not before one of the Ogres also falls. This time at Chandar's direction they protect the fallen Ogre to prevent his being taken for Entombment. Michael can't be sure if it is the heat of battle or Willum's song, but air feels a little warmer and the snowmen seen to be moving slower, tossing fewer ice balls. The constant fire from the ship and tossed alchemist fire seems to be having an effect on the mammoth. It roars in rage and seems near panic. The cat attacks (1d20+10=19, 1d20+10=13, 1d20+12=26) again taking out the crewman, missing Willum with a Claw and biting (1d6+4=9). Willum gets another cut in on the big cat, but it hardly seems winded. The Ice King drops another pair of Ogres with a cone of cold from his lance. "My Daggers!" he shouts.


----------



## J. Alexander

Sensing the battle is going in the Retributions favor, Michael realizez that the ice king has to be taken out so he unleashes his two attacks against him (24 and 18) and doing (30 and 23) in damage against the king. "You are not going to live long enough to collect them" he shouts

Having healed himself, Grond rejoins the fight and assists Chandar and the Marines...with a mighty heft of his axe Micaels fearless fighter delivers a series of massive blows (34 and 18) to one of the creatures doing (29 and 26)

Seeing their two front men successful, Nicholas and Guiessippe once again lauch and alchemical attack against the Mammoth. Nicholas thows with moderate success (15) for (8) points while Guiesspies goes a little wild and lights up a patch of snow (12).


MIchael
1d20+10-> [14,10] = (24) to hit
1d20+7,6d6+3-> ([11, 7], 18 to hit
[4, 5, 6, 5, 4, 3, 3])  30 damage
6d6+4-> [2,1,4,5,1,6,4] = (23)damage

Grond
1d20+14-> [20,14] = (34)
1d20+12-> [6,12] = (18)
3d10+10-> [7,5,7,10] = (29)
3d10+10-> [9,6,1,10] = (26)

NIcholas and Guisspiie
1d20+7-> [8,7] = (15)
1d20+6-> [6,6] = (12)
2d6-> [6,2] = (8)
2d6-> [1,3] = (4)

OCC: Gee you make it hard for a guy to stalk you online


----------



## Scotley

Michael blasts the Ice King and he explodes into shards. The mammoth panics and charges toward the ship, but at this point Michael is cut down by the Smilodon. Everything goes black.  

Some period of time passes and Michael awakens alone in his cabin with vague memories of dark dreams... 

OOC: Sorry had to track down some notes to get the Ice King's hp's straight.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

Waking in his cabin, battered and weak, Michael will spend a few minutes gathering his senses. "Dark Dreams, very Dark Dreams, were they just dreams or have I been out of it for a while" he thinks to himself, checking himself for bandages and wounds he the calls out from his bed he says "Grond, Ambar....anyone in here?"


----------



## Scotley

Michael notes some bandages, but it seems most of his wounds have been magically healed. From the darkness, Fa'Duatha stirs in a chair. "I am here Captain. The ship is safe. You've been asleep for several hours." She moves into your line of site and seems remarkably unharmed. "Would you like something to drink or perhaps some food?" She places a cool dry hand on your forehead.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

With a small smile Michael says "You can never let me out of your sight can you without having to patch me up"..then turning serious "No i am fine, how is the crew..what are our losses..and what happend after i fell. I was hoping i wa waken from a bad dream"


----------



## Scotley

"Indeed your actions often vex Nac'Losin greatly, but she also has great hopes for you. She is exhausted from treating the wounded and now sleeps as well. I myself was out of commission when you fell, so I know not exactly what to tell you." She shrugs and makes her best guess. "Chandar made sure I and Nac'Losin were safe and left us in the hands of Grumbar and galley crew before returning to the battle. By this time I had begun to awaken, but was not really myself. We could here a great battle above. Grumbar was cursing so at missing the battle that his very words might have slain the enemy. Finally, there was a terrific blast and a great surge of warmth rolled down from above. I guess it was in fact just the normal temperature returning, but in fact it felt like an oven door opening. Chandar tells me that it was the death of the Ice King. After that he, his sergeants and the ogres finished off the undead. He tried to be flippant about the danger, but I saw the wounds on him and the Ogres so I know it was close one. At that point I'm told that Nicolas, Grond and Giuseppe slew the great cat that had mauled you. I guess by that point you were down. After that they the tide was turned and though their were still a few losses the Cats were soon routed. The warmth of the galley had restored Nac'Losin and I enough to come on deck and begin to treat the wounded. It was bloody. At least two Ogres and a dozen of the crew and marines we could not save. You only survived by hairs breadth as well to hear Nac'Losin tell it. She said to let you rest their was no immediate threat. The crew are working on the ship, but for now the ice is holding us from taking on too much water, but it is melting fast."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

"Sad new indeed Madam, Sad news indeed" Michael will then slowly rise from his bed and make his way to his chest where he will fumble around until he finds what he is looking for. Taking several potions of healing he will give them to her and say "Use this on the worst wounded...I fear you have exhausted your strenght and stores..and we have two that will bring life back to the dead...let me know if we should use them" Then taking a heavy cloack and putting it about his shoulders and taking a walking stick just in case for support, Michael will say "I must see to the crew and ship, my thanks my lady"... Michael will then slowly make his way to the quarterdeck where he will assess the situation and ask for a report on the ship.

OCC: Dam Dam Dam i worked really hard to build a crew and once again i am down.....guess the recruting will never end...but just think what a core of sailors this is going to make for Storm and Company.


----------



## Scotley

"Shall I have some food sent up to the quarterdeck? You really should eat after all the healing." Fa'Duatha looks at the potions in her hands for a moment before saying, "but who of those lost should be raised. That is not a decision I would want to live with. Perhaps Nac'Losin would be better to take these. She is the wise priestess, while I am but a simple acolyte. This is more than I can bare." Michael finds that while the major wounds are all healed, he still has a world class collection of aches and pains as he moves about. He is surprised to see that it is dark outside and likely after midnight. The crew are repairing sails and lines on deck, while the sound of saws, hammers and the smell of heated pitch atest to the structural work going on below. The ship is still fast against the iceberg, but the ice looks somewhat reduced from the time of the battle. Now that Michael has time to look it is the size of a small island. There is a rise on the far side that slopes gently down to where the Retribution lays. The ice is filed with ridges and hummocks that could conceal approaching foes. A few men under Grumbar's direction are butchering the mammoth. A few of the smilodons have also been skinned and the hides are being dried over a small fire on some rocks gathered from the ice. Further out on the ice a ring of lanterns has been set to provide some warning of foes approaching. A handful of Marines with crossbows and pikes stand watch out on the ice just inside the ring of lanterns. They walk a patrol to keep warm and alert. Chandar stands near them talking with Guiseppe. A dozen man-sized bundles and two larger ones are laid out in neat rows on the maindeck. The working crewmen seem to be avoiding looking in that direction. Michael too feels a need to look away. He glipses something odd on the rise at the far side of the ice island. A light shines upward...

OOC: More in a bit, sorry.


----------



## Scotley

Some small sparkling things fall lazyily in the column of light. Michael gets the impression of sad music. He gets the feeling of music more than the actual sound. It seems to drift on a cool breeze toward him.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice KIng*

'yes please have some food prepared and sent on to the quarter deck" Michael responds.

Making his way to the deck and taking in the scene, Michale is indeed saddened by the sight before him. Slowly making his way among the crew Michael will offer quite words of encourgament. Seeing Master William, he will ask him to play soft music to fit the mood and match the counterpoint of the song he feels. Approaching Grond and Chandar he says "We should go and check the island. please form up a small party...and good workd gentlmen."
While the party is being redied, Michael will call for more braziers to be lit and provide more light and warmth to those on deck.


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds that a hot tea and simple sandwich of cold chicken on yesterday's bread with some fine cheese and a mixture of honey and mustard is the best the galley can do with Grumbar and his best people out cutting up mastadon. Willum soon has a tune going. The ship, while cool is not unbareable. Only the men actually out on the ice are really feeling the cold. Grond and Chandar both look a little worse for the fight, but pleased with the complement. They soon assemble a small band of Marines and Nicolas joins in as well. 

OOC: How many men will you be taking? Who will you put in charge? It is likely you'll be able to see the ship most of the time you are ashore.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

MIchael will sort out the party taking Grond, NIcholas, guiessppie and 5 marnies. He will leave Lt. Imparriall and Mangrum back at the ship with to supervise the repairs and Chandar to supervise the ships defenses. Michael will still have them light the braziers if for no other reason the the comofrting effect and prescene of fire......then he will set out.."I assume the area was searched after the combat for items...especially that blasted lance?"


----------



## Scotley

Chandar reports that other than the saddle on the mastodon they found no gear, treasure or trace of the Ice King or his snowmen. The Entombed also sank into the ice in death, leaving only the corpses of the cats and the Mastodon behind. The braziers are lit and the little band of Michael, Grond, Giuseppe and the five marines set off. 

OOC: Light sources? Your order of march? And your destination--will you search the whole island or make directly for the strange light?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

"That is odd nothing was found......most distribuing" Michael willthen lead the little party towards the light......

Marching order will be Marine, Grond
                              Michael, Marine
                              Guissippi, Nicholas
                                     Marine
                              Marine       Marine


----------



## Scotley

After a short distance, when you reach the slope it becomes clear that the melting ice is dangerously slick. 

OOC: Balance checks for all please. Just roll d20's for the marines and I'll figure out their bonus.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: [sblock]Sorry for the late post, I was too busy working on a new character to get a post up before now.  [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+6-> [7,6] = (13) MIchael
1d20+4,1d20+6-> ([20, 4],24 Grond
 [15, 6]) 21 NIcholas
1d20+4-> [6,4] = (10) Guiesspiie
1d20-> [19] = (19)
Marines


----------



## Scotley

Michael and Giuseppe both take a tumble on the ice, while only their pride is hurt it becomes clear that they are going to have to move very slowly. In a situation where rapid movements are required, such as combat, it could be very difficult to stay on your feet.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

The party will carefully make their way to the light source..."If we are engaged, use distance weapons to keep them at bay while we move carefully to a protected position." Michael informs the party


----------



## Scotley

Moving cautiously, you make your way across the ice. A couple of times you hear movement, either Smilodon's or their prey, but neither comes near your lights. Finally, you crest the hill and look down into a grotto where you see a most unexpected sight...

OOC: Sorry, have to finish tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley

The pool is filled with a large pool, perhaps a hundred feet across, of swirling elemental snow. Within the pool is a large beautiful woman composed entirely of brilliant white snow. She has dazzling silver eyes too bright to look at. They are the source of the light which shines off the snow flakes that occasionally spiral high in the air from the pool. Below the waist her body becomes a swirling blizzard that connects to the snowy ground below. She plays a harp of blue ice and sings a mournful tune in a language unfamiliar to you, but the emotion carries through. As you approach she ends her song and waits expectantly.


----------



## J. Alexander

*the ice king*

my lady you seem sad..can we be of assistance..michaelasks


----------



## Scotley

"Perhaps, perhaps not. I fear my scared pool will soon melt and without my home I shall simply fade away." The voice is feminine and sounds like Michael's native tongue, yet the movements of her mouth suggest she is speaking a different language. The Lizardman Marines seem shocked when she speaks.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice KIng*

'My lady, how did your pool come to be this far south....and has it been polluted by the evil ice king....."

OCC: So we may have to tow this thing back huh


----------



## Scotley

"The foul Lich did drag me here against my will. Now that his magic has faded the warm seas are melting my home. He commanded my guardians to the their deaths and abandoned me here."  

OOC: Maybe.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice Nymph*

"Lady i do not know how we can save this iceburg from this heat..you are some hundreds of miles from your home water....but what we can do we will try"  turning to Guiesspiee he says "Go fetch the acolyote and William...they are needed here and tell them all is safe" While they wait, Michale will using his knowldeg arcane draw a raditaing circle in the snow of cold and winter of preservation and stability and the runes/symbols appropriate for the size of the iceberg.
1d20 +8-> [14,8] = (22) in drawing the correct symbols and ruins

When Williiam and the Acoloyte arrive. he will say "Madam, I need you offer up a petition of success and for preservation while Master William accompaies you on his instrument. TheN Master William i need you to sing a song of winter, of cold seas and of ice. when you complete it I will then try to work my magic" Turning to the lady he says.."Madam after they finish i need you to sing a song of winter, one of happiness, one of freedom while you play your lute...as you play i will try to infuse the circle with my magic in an attempt to stop or slow the decay.
When it is time, MIchael will attune himself to the ladies song, the try to infuse it with magic and direct it into the protective ward.

YEAH I KNOW OVERREACHING ALL TO HELL >>>>but nothing ventured nothing gained.

1d20-> [18] = (18)  Acoylotye
120-> 120  Williams song
1d20-> [16] = (16) Nympsy song
1d20+7-> [19,7](26)


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds that his plan works beautifully. He feels the magic take hold and a cool wind starts to blow down from higher altitudes and there is much cheering and back slapping. All is not well however. After a few minutes there is a sudden unexpected and violent backlash. The wind seems to whip from several directions at once and rain lashes down out of a clear sky. A bright flash of light and searing pain is all Michael remembers.

He wakes in his cabin with Nac'Losin sitting in a chair nearby. She looks rather condescending as Michael stares at her trying to blink away a massive headache. "I do appreciate your letting me sleep, but as counselor on matter religious and magical for this ship I do wish you had consulted me before trying such a stunt in the inner sea." Sudden shouts from above and the pounding of feet indicate that some new trouble is approaching before Michael can reply.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice King*

"Yes priestess i stand corrected....before  i receive your proably well earned scolding, I need to fist see to this alarm"  Wearily, Michael will walk to the deck to see what is amiss.


LEt me guess a big ship full of pissed of druids


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Yep, I'll post more fully a little later. Got to get out and check on my people.


----------



## Scotley

Michael makes his way on deck to see a huge Druidic life-ship. Two massive ancient trees parallel on their sides in the water their roots trailing in the wake and leaf covered branches extending skyward to act as sails. The trees are linked by countless intertwined branches just above the water level that serve as a deck. Cowled men in brown robes and a menagerie of animal companions fill the life-ship as it eases up beside the Retribution still resting hard against the ice berg. Birds and dolphins move around your ship watching the crew carefully. A pair of cowled figures request permission to come aboard.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

"Please come aboard gentlemen, you are most welcome" turing to one of the crew he says "Please inform Master Grumbar that we need hot ter/ coffee and his best to be sent to my cabin...kindly inform him I have to make amends for upsetting the druids"....


----------



## Scotley

*The questioning begins...*

The two elderly Druids, a man and a woman, move with surprising ease from the life-ship to the deck of the Retribution. They are accompanied by a wolf of impressive size and Michael just catches a glimpse of a large venomous snake moving beneath and man's robe. The man speaks, "I am Purcel and this is Eva. You are the Captain of this vessel? We'll start with you, but we may need to speak with the others--a necromancer, an elemental, a bard, an arcanist and a divine caster who were involved in this most serious breach."  They accompany you to the cabin in silence, but their eyes miss nothing. Once the door is closed Eva turns to Purcel, "You feel it too? Most distressing."  Purcel speaks once more, "Captain, their is a most unbalanced item or items on this ship. The pull of the dark magic is enormous. What sort of ship are you running here?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

"Very Simply, a ship trying to survive dark magics"......he will then ask Guiesspiie to have the chest brought from the Priestess quarters to the Captains Cabin.."I assume you have heard about the problems at Mermaids' Rest?...there we encounterd foul magics and were successful in disrupting their plans to enslave and or kill many important people" Michael will then relate the story of the altar and the dream and what was seen there" Then as the chest arrives he says "We were most recently attacked by an Ice Lich of considerable power and only thru the valent efforst of MY crew were these items not taken from us"...he will then open the casks and revealed the daggers packed in salt. "Perhaps you are more familar with these items than us..all our attempts thus far to shield them have proved spotty at best, but we have managed to keep them from being recvoverd by agents of the dark"


----------



## Scotley

Upon seeing the daggers again Michael's heart leaps into his throat. His vision narrows. He could show these dottering officous old tree huggers a thing or two about power. With the daggers in hand they'd cower at his feet. (Will save please.   ) When the daggers are revealed both Druids examine them carefully, but neither touches them. They share some meaningful glances, but do not speak in front of you. They seem oblivious to the internal stuggle Michael is waging, though the snake does peek out and stare at Michael.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: It is a good thing I'm alone in the building just now otherwise my co-workers would think I'd lost it sitting here giggling over my keyboard.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20+4-> [15,4] = (19)

Will


----------



## Scotley

Michael wins his internal stuggle but a cold sweat pops out on his forehead and he has an unpleasant bitter taste in his mouth such that he is unable to enjoy the food and drink prepared by Grumbar. Indeed, so distracted is he by the prescense of the daggers that later he can't recall what was eaten or even if he ate at all. Eva says, "Please seal this back up until we decide on a next move." The add some mistletoe leaves to the salt and say a brief incantation in the secret language of the Druids before the box is sealed. 

"Now Captain, we must discuss the manipulation of the weather in this area. It is well known that all weather in the inner sea is controlled by our order with the dispensation of the Empire." He tosses this last out off-handedly as if it is of little import. "We take a very dim view of anyone intentionally mucking about and there are serious legal considerations. We are aware that there have been three serious attempts at weather manipulation in the last 48 hours at this location. Two attempts to reduce the temperature and one to restore the warmth. Please note that anything you say at this point will be considered a matter of official record, but that your candor in this matter is required."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

'You wish candor then candor you shall have"..Michael says..."Within the last five minutes since the daggers have been unsealed I have just barly managed to resist their temptaion to take them up and have you grovel at my feet and show you the real meaning of power" as to the weather....I am guilty on two of the accounts that i know of...the first one being when i instructed the ship's singer to sing a song of summer and of warthm to help combat the ice lich and his frozen minions and to keep the daggers from falling into his hands despite his offer of welath and power if i would just surrender them.......the second attempt was done to presever the ice berg and the sacared pool belonging to the elemental until we cojuld figure out a way to take it north into cooler waters. The first one i ordered done in the heat of combat, the second in a desire to save the elemental.....and i did not think about the legal implications.


----------



## Scotley

The two old Driuds are annoyingly smug during Michael recounting of the tale. They give off no cues at all as to their thoughts on his comments and he feels as if speaking to a couple of statues. As he finishes Purcel asks, "And the necromantic magic used to call the north wind initially?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

"I do noot know...an educated guess would be that it was invoked by the ice litch"..Michael says


----------



## Scotley

Eva says, "Ice Lich, I see and can you tell us the current whereabouts of said Lich as well as the Elemental?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

"No i can not, the best guess that i have is that his material form was destroyed and he was forced back to his point of origin during the battle and just before i was rendered unconsicous. The elemental should still be in her sacred pool on this iceburg"


----------



## Scotley

"Thank you Captain, we'd like to speak to the other casters involved in the incidents. The bard and the divine caster now. Then, we'd like you to accompany us to the elemental."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

"As you wish" Michael will then ask for William and the acoylote to join the group in the captains cabin. He will also give orders that a squad or marines be made ready with cold wether gear to secourt a party to the pool.


OCC::::work must be slow


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Very!

The two ask similar pointed questions of Willum and Fa'Duatha. Nac'Losin insists on being present when Fa'Duatha is interviewed, but says nothing. They both tell a tale of life or death struggle and a desire to help the poor elemental. Of course it is also clear that their actions were taken up upon Michael's orders. 

Soon the group ventures onto the ice. The berg has continued to shrink and there are now pools of standing water in several places. 

As you are walking Eva says, "Captain, I must tell you that while you feel your actions were justified this is a clear violation and the penalties are stiff. Ignorance of the law is no excuse."  

OOC: Hmmm, that last line sounds vaguely familiar. Where have I heard it before...


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

"i dont belive i have plead an excuse. you have asked for an explanation of my actions and i have giving them without equiovacation and stated my thought process but the question begs to be asked  would you have preferred i let the ice lich have the daggers that he so desperatley wanted?


----------



## Scotley

You continue to trudge toward the snow pool. "I would not have such items fall into the hands of the ice lich, but I question why you chose to have such an item aboard your ship rather than putting it in safer hands," notes Eva pragmatically. "Do you believe the daggers could be affecting your judgement? Perhaps they led you to this place at this time to return to a more suitable master?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

'I put nothing past the daggers..but i ask who would i have surrenderd them to..my plan was to either shield them well and sink them in the ocean or perhaps find a safe place to get rid of them once i reached the northern captial"


----------



## Scotley

Eva smiles and says, "I'm glad you did not drop them into the sea. As a surface dweller you possess a narrow view of the world. There are thriving communities under the seas as well as above. Would you toss the daggers on the street in a city? Dropping them in the sea would be as bad. The daggers would soon find a focus, some creature with a black heart easily manipulated to do their bidding. They would soon find their way back to trouble the world we know."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

Lauging hearilty Michael says "No my view of the world recently has been dam near microsopic trying to deal with this matter" then smiling he says "No i could not find a way to shield them for long despite runes, arcana, and the help of the ship's priestess. I suspected long ago they were beyond my ability to influence or shield, I was hoping our scratch measures would buy us enough time to find a more permeante solution." Then with a wry grin he says "You would not happen to be in the market for a pair of artifact daggers now would you..i could perhaps make you a more than reasonable offer on a set"


----------



## Scotley

They seem to consider the offer, but in the end Purcel says, "I expect they would be challenging for us to use effectively in maintaining the balance. You might find the Church of Heaven would make you a better offer."  Eva adds, "we would be happy to give you some advice in protecting yourself from them. They may call to some of your crew as well."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

"Your help would be more than appreciated in helping to shield them and now at least I have an idea of who i can contact and find a safe place for them...i soooooooooo dislike having them near me or my crew"  Michael and the party will then continue to the elemental.


----------



## Scotley

*The oracle*

As you approach the snow pond, the woman rises once more from the blizzard looking forlorne. The Druid's start visably at the sight of her. "Honored Oracle, we humbly approach the pool. We shall make all haste to get you back unto the frozen north that is your home." They confer briefly in hushed tones then Purcel leaps into the air on feathered wings to fly off in the form of a large eagle, the snake clutched delicately in its claws. Eva turns to you. "Captain, can we trouble you to help us tow the ice out of the inner sea and into open water? We can get it north from there quite easily."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

"Yes of course" turning back to Guiesspiee he says "REturn to the ship please, tell  Lt 's mangrum and Impariell to prepare the ship to tow this iceberg. All repairs are to be completed and these attangements made within 2 hours...then we shall take it under tow"

Anything else madam?


----------



## Scotley

"I would like to speak with the Oracle in private if you don't mind."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

"As you wish" then nodding to the ocacle he says "MY lady" and then gathers his crew and prepares the descent towards the ships. as he descends he says "Grond take a small party and scout this burge for anything of interest or value...... Michael will then return to the ship and oversee prepartions.


----------



## Scotley

The scouting mission reveals only a few of the great cats and some sea lions and birds which are their prey. There are a few empty ice caves that serve as lair for the beasts but they are simply large powerful animals and keep no treasure. By the time Michael gets back to the ship there is a cool breeze blowing over the ice island. A few of the roots of the life ship are growing to attach themselves to the ice as directed by cowled Druids. The ship is in pretty good shape now though the wrapped bodies still lay upon the deck. A lesser Druid comes aboard to inform you that the voyage will be accompanied by a strong wind blowing directly on the chosen course. The plan is to make for a channel in the sword arm.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

Seeing the bodies laid out on the deck, Michael will give orders for themto be carried below and ask the priestess to place a ward of preservation upon them..until the issue can be dealt with tomorrow when the immediate stress has passed. Michale will the direct Lt. Mangrum to postion the Retribution to take full advantage of the wind and towork inconsort withthe Life Ship. Michael will then return to his cabin and await thenext crises and hopefully rest his bones.


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds rest somewhat elusive. He is plagued by dark dreams and visions that he cannot clearly recall afterward. Soon ship and ice are moving under the powerful frigid wind. Coming back on deck Michael can't help thinking that he could rule the seas with access to such power. The two ships and the ice are making almost as much speed as the Retribution could alone. There are some ominous creaks and groans coming from the ship, but she seems to be sound.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The IceBerg*

Michael will go to the quarterdeck and remain more or less silent allowing the ship's officers to direct the ship and men. Asking for hot tea after about 30 minutes, he will resume his quite vigil.


----------



## Scotley

The tempurature drops as the ship moves along in the icy wind. The Retribution and the Druids' life ship move along at a pretty good pace. The crew breaks out what cold weather gear is on board, but there is not enough to go around. The lizard and toad folk move slowing in the cold, though it is not serious enough to impare humans or dwarves at all.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Iceberg*

Seeing the effect the weather is having on his men Michaell will call out "Lt.'s Mangrum, Impariel and Guiesspie.....divide the crew by your watches...each watch to be relived in 30 minute intervals. Heat the baths and light a few braziers on the main deck for the hands on duty to warm theself by when they can. We dont need anyone to get sick in this weather."
MIchael will then remain on deck with the hot tea etc thru several of the rotations so that the men can see him on the quarterdeck suffering along with them.


----------



## Scotley

The change in watch orders goes out and the rhythm of the ship changes somewhat, but soon becomes smooth again as fires are lit and everyone adjusts. A few large sea mammals and several birds, animal companions no doubt serve as outriders and nothing troubles the two ships. Nac'Losin, wrapped in so much fur and wool that she resembles a small hornless buffalo shuffles up next to Michael cluthing a steaming mug of chicken and rice soup. She takes a sip and comments, "So what exactly have we stumbled on here to get the Druids in such an uproar?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice Berge*

Seeing her arrival, MIchael will say "Excuse me just a moment please" and then will ask that four charis be brought to the quardeck along with the brazier from his quarters and four of the polar bear skins which he has placed on the chairs so as to form a blanket when folded over the seated person. "Please have a seat, madame and we can perhaps talk in comfort". once both are in their seats, Michael will say "Well the druids were all full of piss and vinegar and outright threats of criminal charges etc until we reached the lighted pool, then they went all quite and sevile and addressed the creature we helped as "honored oracle" and then asked for our help to save the icerberg and it's sacred pool" with a sly wink he says "So while i may not understand everything yet, i think we may have found us a mitigating circumstance to keep me out of jail"


----------



## Scotley

*Nac'Losin*

Settled into the chair and cozy, Nac'Losin snorts at Michael's assessment. "The danger of jail could have been avoided all together had you but sought my advice."  She takes a sip of her soup and sighs, "Water under the bridge." Her gaze turns toward the mound where the snow pool is. "Honored Oracle you say? It is pretty rare for a Druid to admit somebody knows something they don't. I wonder if the Oracle might have a prophesy for us. Any nagging questions you might want to ask?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice Berg*

"To many priestess, to many and all seem important or pressing"..for now though i just want a few hours peace before we have to deal with anything else...that and i have to decide what to do about the dead crew....i can restore three of them to life but not them all, and i am wondring what would be the fair thing to do and it weighs heavily."


----------



## Scotley

"It is indeed a heavy burden. To restore only three of the 13 would be a blessing to the three, but as you say others may feel slighted. 'Why wasn't their friend/son/brother raised.' This is a decision all priests who attain a certain level must stuggle with. That is why wisdom is the most prized attribute of all for priests."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice Berg*

"Proabbly one of the  reason's the priesthood never appealed to me as lately it seems i am for foolish than wise" he say with a slight smile..."It will work out though I am confident and the decision will be reached...perhaps i can barter some more exlirs out of the druids in exchange for our assistance"

The taking a sip of tea he says "So what are your thoughts"


----------



## Scotley

Having finished her soup, the old toad woman sets her mug on the deck at her side. "The first step toward wisdom is admitting you are a fool," she says with a smile. "You might get a boon of some sort from the Druids, but I believe that their belief in the natural order of things precludes their raising of the dead."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Druids*

"Well that is another battle for another day. as for now i am to tired and weary to think much more on the matter or for any matter." Pausing to place a few more pieces of coal in the brazier he adds "I am chillled, lady in more way than one, let us call for another brazier and a few more skins and at least be in comfort. MIchael  will then  call for a few more skins to be brought out and another brazier as the two sit on the quarterdeck. Reaching into his coat he produces his cigar case and says "Can i tempt you" with a smile as he takes on and lights it.


----------



## Scotley

Nac'Losin replies, "I suppose I could be tempted. Of course a snifter of brandy to warm us would add significantly to the temptation."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice Berg*

Looking somewhat intently at the priestess after he statment, Michael will bust out in perils of laughter that can be heard the lenght of the ship. "You are absolutly right, I am thinking hot tea and such yet you cut to the chase and prescrribe something that would indeed do a spirit well. Michale will then call for Guiesspiee "guiessibe if you please there are two kegs of passable brandy in my cabin as well as two boext of longtails...please see that they are distirubted to the crew. While they are being distriubted, bring me a bottle of the western reach brandy and pull up a chari for yourself and no smoking below decks we dont need a fire"

Turning back to the priestess he says "I think that will left the souls of everyone"


----------



## Scotley

"Lift the souls and warm the hearts I'm sure." She raises a glass to Michael then with a swirl takes a long sip. "Now that's truely fine. People can say what they will about this tub, but I'll disagree with any man who says their Captain passes out better food, drink or smoke than you."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The IceBerg*

"Well it is and has been well and truly earned by the crew. I am so looking forward to completing this trip so they can return home and man the ships being refurbished and thus closer to home from now on....but such plans take coin and thus we will be more or less in harms way till Bornhold with my adventures and schemes" Michael, the Priestess, Guiseppi and if he wishes Willum will remain on the quarterdeck as the rotations revolve. 

oCC: Been lurking for you all day and i find your at the zoo ...but all is forgven i love the pic


----------



## Scotley

Willum and Guiseppe remain on the quarterdeck watching the progress. Another day, should see you clear of the inner sea. You are being taken only a couple of days further away from your objective, the resting place of the Crystal Princess.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Iceberg*

As saving the seer is more important than lining his ownpockets, Michael will be content to wait out the voyage and in down time allow for the training of the new sailors....as well as drilling of the marines and sailors in the formation of a shield wall etc....


----------



## Scotley

Day gives way to night and then to dawn once more without incident. The troops drill on the ice which proves to be a novel and challenging experience. At midday a request for a meeting comes from the Druids.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice Berg*

19th day of Sunstime 

Receiving the request MIchael will say "Please inform them that they are welcome for lunch or anytime after the noon hour"  he will then turn to master grumbar and say "Nothing special today, just soup and sandwhices and some lite beer" then turning to the crew in general he says,,"Let's tidy up the ship gentlmen were having guests"  then back to the Priestess he says "would you care to join us or would you prefer to remain discrete"


LOL Bought time ......but i guess pancakes and master flynn are and worthwhile and acceptable excuse...cause if flynn is not happy, mommie is not happy and scotley has to stay awa from the computer ......


----------



## Scotley

Eva and Purcel arrive at 12:30. They thank you for seeing them. Nac'Losin chooses to join the meeting.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice BErg*

Gretting them and having them take  a seat for lunch Michael will open the conservation by saying "How may i assist you?"


----------



## Scotley

Eva leads off, "We are soon approaching the point where we will no longer need your help to move the ice. There is however still the matter of the serious violations in weather manipulation. The oracle has asks that you be granted lieniency in this matter. At this time we consider it appropriate to place you on a probationary status. If you and your crew refrain from any futher tampering for a year, the charges will be stricken from the record."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The IceBErg*

Remaining silent for a bit, MIchael will says "That is more than fair. Would it be possible to see the Seer before we part ways>"


----------



## Scotley

"Certainly, we will be a couple more hours before we hit open water." Purcel finally speaks. "I have consulted with our people on the best way to store the daggers. He offers up a ring of misletoe braided in a complex pattern. Place the daggers within this ring. continue your other precautions as well, but this will help to quiet the daggers. That should help to protect you and your crew as well as make it more difficult for the Ice Lich to find them again should he return."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice Berg*

"Thank you, the items have had me worried for some time,,,perhaps now they can be shielded from tempting us all." Michael will then continue with the luncheon making polite conservation. Once the druids leave, Michael and the priestess will head down to her cabin. Placing the daggers inside the ring of miseltoe, Michael will then wrap them in silk and place them back inside the lead box. Packing the lead box inside a box of salt, MIchael will then secure the two boxes in a larger box of lead.. The final box is then placed within a protecive circle, Having completed this, MIchael will thne summon a boat to take him towards the iceberg with just Guiessp, Nicholas and Grond. Once their he will say "My lady it has been a pleasure assiting you, I wish you well on your voyage home"


----------



## Scotley

"Thank you Captain. I think I shall be fine now. I am sorry if I caused you trouble with the Druids. You rescued me from the Ice King and for that I shall be forever greatful. I have a small token of thanks for you. She waves a hand and 5 balls of snow rise out of the pool and roll to a stop at your feet. I think you'll find these helpful if fired from your ballista against enemy ships. Is there anything else you would have of me?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ice Berg*

'No my lady, i just came to wish  you goodbye and to ask for your blessing for my crew and ship" Michael says "And I do hope never to have to use the gifts you have so gracisouly given"....


----------



## Scotley

"Fare well then Captain." The huge snow-formed woman leans down to kiss Michael on the cheek. A sensation of cold passes through his body, but somehow, though it chills him to the core it is not unpleasant. He senses that some magic has been passed to him. "Calm seas and Fair Winds." She begins to play a tune that is somehow familiar yet, Michael has never heard it before. It puts him in mind of the sea and motion. He finds a spring in his step as he returns to the Retribution. 

Within the hour the lines are cast off from the Ice and two more Life Ships have arrived to continue the journey north. The retribution is soon sailing back into the channel that will take them once more into the calm predictable waters of the inner sea. The sun sets and Michael finds that the wind is at their back, perhaps a parting gift from the Druids.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

Sailing back into the inner sea, Michael will infomr the crew that that evening they will bury their fallen comrades. Michael will then spend the day...trying to enjoy the respite. That evening, the crew will hold a simple funeral service and return the bodies to the sea of his fallen crew...:We have lost a great deal but know that our actions were right and that once again a high standard of tradition and sacrafice has been set in their noble defense of this ship that will carry on into the other ships of our fleet when the majority of this crew will retrun to man them in a few months out of their home port of Tergere"
Eating a simple dinner in his cabin, MIchael will spend the night reading and enjoying the night.


----------



## Scotley

During the funeral, the Ogres surprise everyone. As their fellow slides into the water they begin a deep humming chant in their own language. The ceremony is surprisingly moving. Nac'Losin and Willum add their own gifts to the overall funeral and the crew seems pleased with the results if not the loss. 

Michael finds his sleep untroubled by dark dreams this night. Indeed he can remember only a a pleasant dream of walking through snow covered glades of high forest. The trees were adorned with ice and it was quite peaceful. He awakens feeling light-hearted and refreshed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Crystal Princess*

20th day of Sunstime  

Waking refreshed, MIchael will joint the monring watch on the quarterdeck and watch the ship as she speed's towards her project. Once they get within a day's sail on the map, Michael will order the marines and ogers into their wargear and will have the ship's two ballista prepared for action.........


----------



## Scotley

The wind continues to be favorable and the Retribution is making good time though too much speed is dangerous in the channel...

OOC: Care to roll a d20?


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20-> [18] = (18)


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds that the day passes without incident. After a busy day of hard sailing night falls. The wind also dies or at least drops to a more normal level. 

OOC: Care to roll again?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Roll for Scott to be mean*

1d20-> [7] = (7)


----------



## Scotley

Michael is awakened just after midnight. All the lizard folk on the ship are violently ill. They are feverish and unable to keep food or water down. Watches are being hastily rearranged, but this means that Chandar, Imparell and the bulk of the Marines as well a few sailors are out of commission. Nac'Losin is trying to treat them, but thus far the cause and treatment are illusive.


----------



## J. Alexander

*A sick crew*

Wakened from his sleep Michael will say "Dammit, I fear it is the cold affecting them or some lingering illness for the fight with the Ice LIch"......Michael will then issues the following orders........seeking out master willium he will request songs of healing and health to be sung as he walks among the sick wards.......to Lt. Mangrum he will direct assign the direction of the ship.....to Guiesspie he will assign to help the priestess with the sick crew. MIchael will then engage his sight and with grond begins to search the ship for any magical items or areas of magical concertration.


----------



## Scotley

The orders made, Michael begins a bleery-eyed search of the ship. He finds no lingering curses or unexpected items on the ship. Just before dawn, Nac'Losin and Grumbar request to speak with you.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Sick Crew*

As they enter thecabin MIchael will say "Let me guess we are a victum of poison orsomething similar?"


----------



## Scotley

Grumbar blanches at the word 'poisoned'. "Now Captain, I'm really sorry. I had no idea..." He stammers unsure how to proceed. Nac'Losin rests a hand on the dwarf's shoulder. "I think this falls under the 'something similar' category."


----------



## J. Alexander

*A Sick Crew*

"Well to affect almost everyone, everyone has to have something in common,, we have all had brand and or cigars in the last day...or it could be a dealyed response to the cold, do you have any ideas how to fix this problem or it's cause"..Michael will then motion for the two to have a seat///


----------



## Scotley

Michael notices that one of the young lizardman Marines is also with Grumbar and Nac'Losin. He appears to be in fine health. Meanwhile, Grumbar is going from pale to green and stammering even more. Nac'Losin gives him another pat on the back, "just take a breath and tell him. Captain Stormwarden has yet to order anyone keelhauled." Grumbar does just that, taking a deep breath and then opening and closing his mouth a couple of times before finally speaking in an unusually high voice for him. "Well Captain, you seem to be on the same path we were. It seems Paltor here," he motions at the young Marine, "was the only one of the lizard folk not to eat the yams this evening." He pauses again before getting back to his tale. "I had noticed that my supply of bandoc seeds, a rare dwarven spice, were drying out, so though I had been saving them for special dishes, you and your guests have eaten them a few times, I decided that I'd better use them rather than let them ruin. As it turns out it seems that lizard folk are quite allergic to them. I had no idea. Anyway, I used them quite liberally in the yams, to rave reviews. The crew ate every bite." He seems very sorry. "Once Nac'Losin and I realized that Paltor wasn't sick it was only a matter of asking a few questions before the mystery was solved."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Sick Crew*

Holding a smile in "Well accidents will happen....I just wish they would have happend with the Chieftian" Motioing for the young lizard marine to bring a decanter and glasses from the sideboard to the table, Michael will indicated that he is to take a seat at the table with both the priestess and grumbar. Taking the bottle and pouring four glasses, Michael will hand a glass of whiskey first to Grumbar, then the Priestess, then the young marine before taking one himself. "I am guessing it will take a few days for the crew to recover so we will find a shelterd inlet to lay anchor and wait for their recovery. Until such time we more or less are sitting targets to another crew or a nasty of somesort..so i think it would be best to have as many avaialbe for ship's defense than sailing...of course we could just anchor here."  Getting up from the table he will consult the almanc for the wind conditions over the next few days in regards to the ship's position.


----------



## Scotley

Grumbar takes the whiskey eagerly, while Nac'Losin sips appreciatively and the young Marine approaches his tentatively. Grumbar smiles, "Next time we are in Tregere I'll be sure to have some bandoc seeds on hand in case the Chieftain and his sycophants happen to come calling." The winds should allow the Retribution to make port in the Sword Arm in less than a day should Michael choose. It won't be more than a few hours out of his way.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Sick Crew*

Coming back to the table, MIchael will say.."We make for (Name of Port) in the Sword Arm. While we are there we can take on proper supplies and equipment, as well as recruit additionaly crew....and if were luck....dispose of some of our cargo and assets into cash" Pouring another round he says "I guess it is just as well, we really do need more of a crew and supplies...we have been operating shorthanded and short on proper equipment for a month now..it is not fair to the crew"  As the second drinks are finished, Michael will ask the young marine to relay his orders for a change in course and to remain on the quarterdck till MIchael or Grond relive him from his post. Turning to the remaining two he says "any more suprises..and how ill is the crew"


----------



## Scotley

Grumbar sighs with joy, "Ah Odessipolis, I can finally get some proper gear for the galley in a Dwarven port. I feel I've been cooking with one hand tied behind my back." 

Nac'Losin says, "The men are all young and hearty. They should recover fully in a few days at most. Usually only children and the eldery fall to such an afliction. Now that I know what it is, I should be able to treat it."


----------



## J. Alexander

*To The Sword Arm*

"I am glad to hear that they will be recovered soon,  we should make port sometime this evening, now if you will excuse me I need to relive our young marine at his post so he can be other assistance" Michael will then walk to the quartedeck where he will stand watch and guard while the ship sails towards the port thus allowing other members of the crew to perform tasks.


----------



## Scotley

Just at sunset the Retribution sails into the small harbor at Odessipolis. The sun shines on white stone of the low squat dwarven style buildings. The town of Odessipolis rises sharply up the slope from the sea. Flowers bloom in numerous windowboxes adding some color to the gray streets and while buildings. Gayly painted signs advertise various businesses. A small fishing fleet and various cargo ships fill the little harbor. The ships are arranged in orderly fashion around stone quays. The sounds of music and the smells of cooking flow down to the Retribution as she finds a place to dock. The work day has ended and the dwarves of Odessipolis are ready to start the evening.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Odelpois*

Giving orders to sail towards the receving pier, Michale will look for a port authority man..in order to be assigned a tempeoray birth


----------



## Scotley

A uniformed Dwarf is standing at the quay by the time Retribution starts tossing lines. He waits with a clipboard in hand.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Odessipolis*

Addressing the man Michael will say "TheRetribuition requests permission to dock for three days in order to replenish, trade and recruit additional crew"


----------



## Scotley

The dwarf begins to write on his clipboard, "Very good, the docking fee is 2 gold per day. And are you the Captain? Your name? Will you be trading while you are here?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Odelepois*

"Captain Storm of the Retribution and yes we may betrading" Michael then hands themen 6 gold


----------



## Scotley

He quickly writes out a reciept and passes it over. "Thank you Captain Storm. All cargo off-loaded or taken aboard at Odessipolis must be cleared by the customs house. I'll be happy to call over a customs man on short notice when you get ready to transfer cargo. We take a very dim view of smuggling here and the penalties are quite stiff. Your ship could be forfit." He points to a building, really two buildings connected by a broad covered breezeway near the end of the quay. "The seamen's guildhouse can help you find crew." He looks at the ship. "Please note that the ship and her Captain are held responsible for the actions of crew who come ashore. We here in Odessipolis welcome the business of sober hard working sailors, but we have little tolerance for drunken misfits."  His polite sterness soon grows tiresome, but he seems to have come to the end of his proscriptions. "Will there be anything else Captain?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Odessipolis*

"Just the number of our berth if you would be so kind"  Oncegotten,,Michael willdirect the ship to theassigned berth...once docked...he will order the boarder bells lowered into the water  and along the side. Then ordering normal watches...Michael will settle in for anevening of rest.


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds that the Retribution is at berth 13 on quay B. The dwarf departs with "Welcome to Odessipolis." The evening does prove a relaxing one. Come morning Grumbar is eager to hit the markets for supplies and cooking equipment.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Odessipolis*

21th day of Sunstime 

Michael will  send  Grumbar on hisway....additionaly  hewillsend Guiesspie with two men to thelocal hall  to post a noticefor crew memebers  and marines. Then he will ask Nicholas to go ashoreto scout out potiential sales


----------



## Scotley

*Odessipolis*

The fishing fleet moves out early along with a couple of the merchant ships as soon as the morning tide starts out. The harbor is relatively deserted this morning. Resplendent as a wealthy merchant Amabar goes ashore. Grumbar eagerly heads out, first to the markets and then to makers of fine cookware. Giuseppe carefully crafts the notice with a little help from Mangram and makes his own way onto the quay. The ship is filled with moaning listless lizard folk, though Chandar does manage to make a halting circuit of the ship at midday to check on the marines standing guard. He is soon back on the chamber pot, but the men are heartened to see him if only briefly.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Odessipolis*

22nd day of Sunstime

MIchael is heartned to see the crew feeling somewhat better and will take a turn of the crew berths and sick ward to briefly visit with the men. Once Guiesspii returns, MIchael will send him on another errand with two men to buy a small wooden chest lined with lead. Further he will tell Guiseepiss that it is time for him to find a decent brace of pistols and perhaps a long gun or two..so he is to shop for them and report back on what he has found.
Michael will then more or less keep watch on the ship and the docks from the quarterdeck as they are so understrenght.


----------



## Scotley

Gusseppe returns shortly. "I don't know about this place. Those dwarves are a tight fisted lot. They charged me a silver to post a notice." He sets off in search of firearms. 

Michael finds the guard duty tedious at best. The locals here keep things running smoothly and no one disturbs the ship.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Odessiplis*

Michael will hand Guiesspie a gold to cover his costbefore he sets of to look for firearms. Seeing the ship well inhand, Michael will relax somewhat and ask that a chair  and small tabel be brought to the quartdeck and will send a two crew memebers off to a local resturante/tavern to see about lunch and supper for the crew.


----------



## Scotley

A couple of local places are eager to provide food services. Soon dog carts laden with food begin to arrive and crewmen work the crane to lift it aboard. Michael finds the smell of fried chicken wafting over the rails. Giuseppe goes off in search of fire arms.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

Michael will then remain at watch till late that evening sy midnight before he turns in so as to give his crew plenty of time to recover and will think about what he wises to do tomorrow, which would be the selling of some of his cargo to raise much needed cash.


----------



## Scotley

Lunch is traditional Dwarven fair. Whole small chickens deep fried in a crispy spicy batter and a mix of stewed mashed tubers including turnips, carrots and rutabagas with onion. Summer ale and a cobbler of seasonal berries completes the meal. Dinner proves to be large stone crocks brought aboard filled with a fiery stew of fresh fish, fermented cabbage and vegetables. The stew is red with peppers and not for the faint of heart. It brings tears to the eyes with its heat, but tempered somewhat by the huge rolls topped with a thickened cream soured with a little buttermilk. Chilled melons serve as a refreshing dessert. 

Giuseppe returns at dusk with a brace of pistols, a blunderbuss and a long gun. He seems quite pleased with his purchases and Michael finds them to be well made weapons. He has a stock of ammo carefully packed for safety and a tool kit of cleaning and maintaining the guns. He paid a little more than might be expected but the weapons are an attractive as well as functional set. 

OOC: Are you granting any shore leave? The ogres in particular if feeling confined by the ship.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shore Leave*

Michael will make it clear to the assembled crew that no shore leave will be granted at this time as the ship is undermanned until the crew fully recovers.....he will then sweeten the sing by having a few more kegs of ale tapped and the promise of a small bonus at the next port of call......

Securing the ship for the evening..Michale will then return to bed just a little after midinight leaving Grond and guiesspie in charge of the quarterdeck


----------



## Scotley

There is some grumbling, but the kegs do the trick for tonight and everyone settles down. In the morning when Michael wakes there seems to be a good deal of activity on board. It seems the lizard folk are starting to recover and move about, while crates of gear are lowered by crane onto the deck from wagons on the quay.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

Seeing things more or less in hand, Michael will eat breakfeast then take a list of the ship's carog and set out with Guiesspie and his pistols, leaving Grond as the cheif protector of the ship while the crew still recovers. He will make his way to a where the ship/cargo brokers congergrate and see about transcting some busienss.


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds Chandar well enough to take his post this morning and a double handful of his marines are fit for duty as well. He reports that he should have a full watch ready for the evening shift. Breakfast is a simple affair of cold porridge set out in a large crock with a basket of apples beside it this morning as Grumbar is remodeling the galley with new equipment and Giuseppe suggests that they might start their quest for customers at a local eatery.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Customers*

Taking the hint from Guiesspiee, Michael, Guiessppie and two guards will dine at a local resturante for breakfeast. When they finish breakfeast they will set about looking for customers...


----------



## Scotley

After a fine workman's breakfast of ham, eggs and buttered toast at a clean orderly dockside restaurant, the little group sets off for the hall of commerce. A stout attractive building near the port. A half a dozen traders are already assembled in the hall there. It soon becomes clear that all are relatively new to the local port and looking to sell cargoes. None of the local dwarven traders are here and none of the larger concerns whose names are on warehouses Michael passed seem to be using the hall. The real action here must take place elsewhere.


----------



## J. Alexander

*An Idea*

Seeing the lack of commerce going on MIchael willl ask an official for the branch office of Miners and Farmers Trust......."I need to make several trasnactions before i am ready to purchase cargo's. { Michale will say so that he can be overheard..


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds an official reading a cheap trashy novel behind a dusty counter. He blinks as if startled to be address. "Oh the ah, Miners and Farmers trust, yes, um just a couple of blocks up the hill on Anvil way. Big redstone building across for Ambler brothers brewery." He returns to his book. The various traders present decent on Michael in mass clammoring for his attention. All seem to be trying to unload cargos of dubious worth, goods in danger of spoilage or those in need of quick cash, but without particularly valuable items to sell.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shopping*

"Gentlemen,,you may call on me on the Retribution this afternoon, i must be off to the bank.
Michael will then walk to the bank and ask to speak to the manager, handing the clerk. Durrin Wilburns..letter of introduction.


----------



## Scotley

*Miners and Farmer Trust*

The bank is easy to find. A large building near the center of town, it sports a coating of rich stone and exceptional craftsmanship. Though an older building, it is well maintained and looks a bit like a fortress. Halberd bearing guards in armor flank the heavy doors. Thick carpets cover the red-veined marble floors and Michael waits briefly behind a line of customers before reaching the stout red-oak counter. A youngish dwarf waits behind the burnished copper plated iron bars of the teller window. He accepts the letter of introduction and asks that you take a seat. He gestures to a small sitting area of overstuffed leather couches around an open fire place with a black iron hood above. A small fire is burning despite the warmth of the morning. A pot of thick coffee bubbles on a warming stone and several stoneware mugs are placed next to it. A pitcher of cream, a pot of honey and some silver spoons are also on hand. A old dwarven woman dressed in a very expensive looking fur coat and hat of exotic feathers waits sipping a mug of coffee and reading the morning's news through small spectacles perched on her bulbous nose. The couches are a little low being sized for dwarven legs, but comfortable none the less.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: How was Bambi?

Heh, perhaps I should clarify in case someone is reading this game out of context?    Did you have any luck deer hunting?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Bank*

Michale will take the indicated seat and nod polietly to the dwarf women. He will then just sit quietly observing the area and anyone about.

OCC: It was fun...had not been black powder hunting in years....could have popped does all do but only saw one buck and was really not in a postion to take a good shot....but i had a balst so all is good


----------



## Scotley

Business seems to be handled smoothly here. Well over half the customers coming and going from the window are dwarves. The wealthy dwarven matron chuckles at something in the papers and then a middle aged dwarf with a carefully brushed and trimmed beard and a fine tailored suit steps up to her. "Ah, Misses Goldfinder, so good to see you again. I'm sorry you had to wait." He nods politely to Michael as he leads her to a large office just off the lobby. "I see Minnie is feeding you well Ernst. You're looking well." The two go off chatting about family. 

After about 10 minutes a moderately younger dwarf shakes your hand looking slightly less polished than Ernst giving a subtle suggestion to Michael of where a human captain new to the city ranks compared to a dowager dwarf with heavy money bags. "Captain, I'm vice assistant to the director Huntington Silverstone. Please come to my office and tell me what I and the Miners and Farmers Bank can do for you." He seems an eager fellow. "How is Durrin these days? I haven't been down to Axiopolis in some time."  He leads you to a modest sized office at the back of the building and motions you to red leather wing-back chair. Half a dozen paintings of mining and construction operations fill most of the available wall space. Huntington takes a seat behind a substantial marble and oak desk that looks impressive, but Michael knows that the extensive use of stone is an indication of a less expensive piece than an all wood one would be.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Bank*

'M.Wilburn is fine last i saw him and in effect that is why i dropped by. He has aranged for to purchase some exceptional silver and I wish to make a deposit to cover any additionalypurchases he has or will make on my behalf. I am also needing some local currency or leter of credit to facilitate the purchase of new cargo and the sell of my cargo or fine spirits and cigars. an was hoping to impose on your good offices for the name of one or two reliable cargo brokers." Can this be arranaged?


----------



## Scotley

"Certainly Captain. I'd be happy to accept your deposit and I'm sure we can arrange some letters of credit drawn on your balance afterward. Now as to a broker...I may have a couple of contacts that could help you. We here at Miner's and Farmer's Trust don't usually provide that type of service, but I like to help my customers any way I can. If you'll provide a list of goods and a rough valuation of them, I'll see that it gets to the right people."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Bank*

Michael will hand him the balace of his large letters of credit in the amount of 20,000 gp. "I wish to deposit 15,000 into my account and will require either cash or letters of credit for the balance. At this time I do belive i should be running a positve overall balace as the next silver shipment is not due till the first of nexr month...and i have already placed on deposit funds to cover that transaction..." Michael will then hand the young man a list of the spirits, premiume food stuffs..tobacco, dwarven ladies fur jackets and of the housewares.


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Michael will hand him the balace of his large letters of credit in the amount of 20,000 gp. "I wish to deposit 15,000 into my account and will require either cash or letters of credit for the balance. At this time I do belive i should be running a positve overall balace as the next silver shipment is not due till the first of nexr month...and i have already placed on deposit funds to cover that transaction..." Michael will then hand the young man a list of the spirits, premiume food stuffs..tobacco, dwarven ladies fur jackets and of the housewares.




OOC: Holding back the arms and armor from Giraldi for now?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Arms etc*

Yep


----------



## Scotley

He writes up the transactions and receives in your letters of credit and asks how you'd perfer to get the 5,000. They can do coin, letters or a mix of the two as you prefer. He accepts the list and nods, slipping it into a desk drawer. "If I get any leads how should I contact you?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*the  bank*

"Either will be fine", Michael comments  "I can be reached aboard the retriution at pier #18" Michael will thank him for his assistance and leave...to guiessippe he says "That could have went better but at least it is a start" Michael will then return to the ship


----------



## Scotley

The bank gives Michael 500 gp in coin and the rest in the form of half a dozen letters of credit, mostly in 1000 gp amounts. The walk back to the ship is a pleasant one, the town is neat and clean with well stocked shops and an air of prosperity.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

As stated before, Michale and Guiesspiee will make a leisurly walk back to the ship arriving just before lunch. Once on board, Michael will takea light lunch and relive Grond from his duties as principal guard so that he can refresh himself. Michel will have a small table brought to the quarterdeck as well as a small writin desk so that he can await any responses from his ploy earlier that morning as well as catch up on his paperwork.


----------



## Scotley

There are still sounds of renovation coming from the galley when Michael returns, but soon lunch arrives. A grilled sandwich on fresh bread with sheep's milk cheese, roast pork, dwarven ham, dill pickles and a rich mustard with a salad of fresh greens and freshly cave-chilled dwarven ale. 

A few perspective sellers with cargo that seems to have little merit come sniffing around, but none of their offers looks profitable. At mid-afternoon a gnomish page arrives with a note. He asks that it be given to the Captain and offers to await a reply. It is on heavy stock embossed with an emblem of oak leave clusters flanking a die, a card and a dart over an anvil. The text is written is a smooth hand so meticulous it could have come off a press. The ink is gold tinted. 'Captain Stormwarden, it has come to my attention that you are in port and might be interested in socializing and perhaps meeting some of the city's leading citizens. You are invited to come to the Oak and Anvil club for dinner and gaming courtesy of the Odessipolis chamber of commerce. Should you be interested, please RSVP via the bearer of this missive. Note that this evening's dress is formal.' Signed, 'Your Host, Rutherford Rockhammer, Club Manager. Oak and Anvil.'


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Invitation*

Michael will write out a formal reply of acceptance and send it with the page. "Most interesting..indeed most interesting"...he will then make preparations to attend the dinner....ordering a fresh hot bath etc........he will then set out to arrive promplty with just guiessppi as an escourt.


----------



## Scotley

Michael tramps along with the city's workmen going home in his fancy dress attire. The oak and anvil proves to be a quaint somewhat rustic looking building on a street filled with older homes that speak of family money long held. The row houses are some of the finer ones in the city. Servants bustle about chatting with each other as the daytime staff gives way to the evening shift. Their is a large deep porch on the front of the building with several comfortable chairs. At the door a majordomo in a starched uniform waits beside a stand on which a book rests. He looks at you expectantly as you approach.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Approaching the man, MIchael will say..Captain Stormwarden to see Mr. Rock Rockhammer. Michael will the pause briefly to cast a clean cantrip on himself and Guiesspiie


----------



## Scotley

"Ah yes, Captain Stormwarden, so good of you to join us this evening. You'll be dining as a guest of the Manager, Rutherford Rockhammer. Please sign in." He holds out a pen and points to an open square at the bottom of the page marked 'Manager's Table'. So far there are no other names on it. He snaps his fingers and a young dwarf in a dark suit appears. "Please escort Captain Stormwarden to the managers table and announce him Jeff."  The young dwarf nods and sets off with Michael in tow. To the left you catch a glimpse of the bar, while you are led to the right into dining room. A sting quartet plays on a balcony over this moderate sized room. A large fireplace, with only a small fire burning on this warm evening, is the focal point of the room. Perhaps a dozen tables are in the room. You are led a table set for six near the back of the room. It overlooks a formal garden space behind the club. Only a handful of diners are in the room as yet while there was considerable noise from the bar suggesting that more will be attending. The room is decorated with stuffed heads of various game animals and richly stained oak paneling. The table service is white linen fine china, silver and crystal. No one is at the table but Jeff takes you to a pair of dwarves standing nearby. One is an athletically built man of middle years in an impeccable suit, while the other is older and you suspect the head waiter. They seems to be discussing the evening's service. As you approach they conclude their business and the waiter moves off. The other dwarf is introduced as Rutherford Rockhammer, club manager. Jeff announces you as Captain Owner Michael Stormwarden of the Retribution and guest. Rockhammer gives you a firm handshake and says, "Thank you for joining us at the Oak and Anvil this evening." Your escort bows and departs. Rockhammer extends a hand to Giuseppe.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: You'll be happy to note that I finally got off my ass and figured experience points for the fight with the Ice King. 11,850. Enjoy!


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Club*

"It is a pleasure to meet you Mr. Rockhammer, I hope you dont mind but I took the liberty of bringing my senior lieutiant Mr. Guiessppiee who is soon to be promoted to Captain of our Fifth ship, if it is a problme it is not an insult or an inconvience to either of us if he needs to wait in the drawing room or bar".....


OCC: Big Fight and Huge Victory for everyone as all gained a level ..............thinking Michael will take it as a rouge ........

occc; Had to go out of town friday and was unable to get to the posts etc...what in the world is going on in mermaid's rest occ thread...from the emails and tone i am getting the impression that i should not play geoffrey.....there seems to be such a preconcived notion and biased that i truly think it is best that i refrain from playing....the overall feeling is that is is cool for everyone else to roleplay according to how they figure their chracter but no one else is allowed to if it creates conflict or strigfe........it could have been cool ........but all is good...they have their own thing going and are happy with it as I am so happy with Michael and how he is progressing....... and (laughing) it seems as if i dont fit into any groups anymore...gues i am to old, crocthecy and my attitude is bad...


----------



## Scotley

"Welcome to the Oak and Anvil Lieutenant. I'd be happy to have you as a guest as well. I will have another place set momentarily."  He snaps his fingers and a waiter arrives in an instant. "Another place at my table this evening and please, get these gentlemen whatever they'd like from the bar." He says, "just give me a moment to attend to a couple more details and I'll join you." The waiter looks at you expectantly as Rockhammer glides away. 

OOC: I hope to convince you to join the Mermaid's Rest game despite a few growing pains. I'll endeavor to tell the tale as best I can when we get a chance to talk.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

"Certainly, attend to anything you need" then Michael will take the lead and hoping Guiesspiee will follow suite, Michael will order "Whiskey, neat"....


----------



## Scotley

Giuseppe does follow suit an orders whiskey. You are seated at the table and two generous crystal old-fashioned glasses of dwarven whiskey arrive. On the heels of the waiter a half-dozen dwarves, a pair of Gnomes and a halfling come into the dinning room from the bar to take seats. Rockhammer returns from another door chatting with a pair of stately old dwarves about some sporting event their grandchildren have recently taken part in. Rockhammer takes his seat at the head of the table placing Michael and Giuseppe in places of honor on his right. Across from Michael is a magnificently bearded old dwarf introduced as Judge Petros. His neighbor is a younger man who's gold jewelry could be measured in pounds rather than ounces, named Blentov. Beside Guiseppi is a robe clad dwarf introduced as Magus Bentwood. Opposite his is a rakish looking gnome in bright colors named Glimmerdwang. Opposite Rockhammer is a battle-scared bald fellow missing a couple of fingers and wearing a monocle introduced as Colonel Spearbright. Drink orders are taken and water glasses filled. Most of them drink ale though the Gnome asks for wine and Spearbright also has whiskey. Most of the men seem to already know each other, as is common in dwarven society there are no women present. Rockhammer asks, "So Captain, what brings a prestigious pirate fighter such as yourself to our humble shores."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Smiling as if amused with himself Michael will say "I dont know if i would call myself prestigious..but i have had a bit of luck and in the process was able to better myself and help a friend out as well as spoil the day of a pirate or two." Taking a sip of his whiskey he continues.."As to my visit, I will confess it was a chance happening...I was sailing to try to retrive the Crystal Princess to add another ship to the fleet when my crew fell ill due to an allergic reaction. We put into port so they could recover and I decided to allow my cook, Grumbar a chance to buy proper cooking utensils, hopefully recruit some additionaly crew...and sell and or buy cargo..very simple really"


----------



## Scotley

The judge speaks up, "The Crystal Princess you say? The one that was scuttled? Very interesting. Rockhammer is good about finding interesting dinner companions for us, but your tale must be curious indeed." The Gnome grins and begins to twirl his moustache at the mention of 'sell and or buy', but he doesn't comment. A waiter appears and Rockhammer comments, "We have two options this evening. A roast wild boar courtesy of the hunting skill of the good Colonel here," he raises his glass to the bald man opposite, "or a fine catch of fresh grouper landed this morning."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

"I think i will have the boar, it sounds most appetizing" Michael will comment. The taking another small sip of the whiskey he will say "Yes i lucked into a possible location by accident while i was at "Mermaids Rest" a week or so ago. A scoundrel of the most interesting sort had a map and i suspect a hand in the scuttling of the ship, offered it to me at a fair price. As he had dealt fairly with me before on a few matters, i felt it worth the risk of coin." Then taking another small sip..he says "Or it could be that having made a favorable trade with an ilustrioius halfling i felt lucky and decided in favor of a gamble" Michael says with a wink.


----------



## Scotley

Giuseppe also orders the boar. At the mention of Mermaid's Rest there is a murmur around the table, word of recent events there has spread. "So you don't know if you'll actually find the ship you seek when you follow the map? An interesting treasure hunt," notes the Magus. "You are a gambling man then? We like a game of chance now and then in the evenings." Michael notes some nods of agreement around the table.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Laughing slightly Michael will smile "You have found me out...yes upon occasion i like to wager  but in regards to the "Crystal Princess" i think the odds or more or less in my favor...the map like i said is close to her last reported position..and comes from a source who most likely knows those involved in the attempt to take her...." then once again pausing briefly he adds "And if he plays me false..then he has broken faith with me and I then have a legitimate reason to hunt him down for the pirate he is"


----------



## Scotley

A soup course, a creamy mushroom with bacon, comes out. Rockhammer comments, "I expect their will be some gaming this evening after dinner if you are interested."  The Magus nods, "we like to play cards and a few other games of skill."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

"That indeed sounds like an excellent way to relax this evening...but I would ask that my Lieutiant be included if their is room, he is soon to take up his own command when his ship is finished and I feel every Captain should learn even if it is the hard way,,,when it it worth playing a hand out or cutting one's losses and folding"  then as an aside "Excellent soup, I must impose upon your chef for the receipe so that i can give it to Master Grumbar my cook"


----------



## Scotley

"Thank you, Emilo is rather talented with soups and sauces. I will pass your request and complement on," notes Rockhammer. The Gnome nods in agreement, "Cards do make a good metaphor for life's challenges. I must warn you we are just a group of old fellows who like a relaxing game after dinner. I hope you won't fleece us too badly." The others manage to keep a straight face in response to this comment suggesting that they may have some skill at bluffing.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Smiling at the Gnome MIchael will say "That is indeed a most interesting comment, last time I was asked not to fleece someone I wound up having to borrow money from friends just to get me thru the next week" The looking at Guiesspi he winks he adds "I do hope it is for tabel stakes only or I fear we may need turn into cash those lovely pearls"


----------



## Scotley

The Gnome grins slyly. Rockhammer adds, "Oh we normally keep the stakes low. Once in a while somebody gets an urge for a more serious game and we up the ante, but we hadn't planned anything like that tonight." The Magus chimes in. "Pearls you say? I suppose you've got a whole boat load of pirate treasure after your exploits."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Smiling wistfully MIchael says "I truly wish it were the case....what i have is more mundane goods..the pirates I have run across seem to lack those chests of bullion and gems that set our hearts aflutter" then pausing he adds "With your permission" and reaches into his vest and removes the pouch of black pearls. "But like i said i did have some luck, and I think you gentlmen will all concur..they are exceptional and sure to set some husband to cursing my name when his wife sees them for sale" Michael will then hand the bag to the party nearest him for them to examine.


----------



## Scotley

The pouch makes its way around the table and gets murmurs of approval and even one low whistle from the others at the table. The Gnome is rubbing his hands together and seems in danger of drooling. With the dinners deep in the conversation and examination of the pearls the next course of the meal passes with little attention, though the locally vinted Elderberry wine that accompanies it is quite good if inexpensive and unpretentious.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Taking the pearls and placing them back in his vest, Michael will then again comment on the wine. "So all is not lost in the profit realm it seems" Michale will then engage in the current flow of conversation.


----------



## Scotley

The men discuss the current issues on the island. A hot debate right now seems to be about the construction of a new school. The old schools were all closed during the plague years and now that things seem to be getting better, parents are willing to let their children go out to school again. The Colonel tells a rousing story of his stalking and slaying the boar. As if on cue the meat is served and it seems likely that it was an impressive foe. The meat is a little tough, but well prepared and mildly seasoned so as not to over power the natural flavor. The meat is paired with a new wine that has just enough bite to pair well. The Gnome anounces that the wine is his from this past season's crop and that he's just opened the barrels this week.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

When the discussion turns to the school, Michael will become very intersted. "The school sounds like an excellent idea, would they perhaps accept students who are amphian in nature?


----------



## Scotley

The Judge takes up this question, "Education should be open to all regardless of race. Though I'm not aware that there are many if any such students here. Why do you ask." The faces of one or two of the others around the table make at this comment suggest that universal education may no have universal appeal.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

"I ask for my own benefit really, I have in my employ a diverse group of young men and their numbers will more than likely increase in time. Intelligence should be nutrued and I was thinking that perhaps I could send a few of the ones that show true promise to the school"


----------



## Scotley

"Ah very good. I'm glad to see one as young as you has an eye toward the long view," comments the judge, "but at this point there is only talk. I know that one of the old sites is likely where the school will go, but it needs a lot of work. I don't expect they'll take students for at least a couple of winters yet." The Magus notes, "I take it education for amphibians is not popular in the Wheelands? They could be ignoring a rich source of talent."


----------



## J. Alexander

"I have alwasy been told that money follows talent" Michael says "It is nice though to see plans being made to bring life back to a normal balace after the events of recent years. Since i would like to avail myself of the services of the school, would I be overstepping myself in offering a small contribution to help with the project"


----------



## Scotley

Rockhammer speaks up, "Not at all sir. If the school is to be, the funding will come from wealthy donors. I would be happy to introduce you to some members of the Clanmoot who can speak more than we to the plans for a school and their needs." He raises his glass. "To your health Captain." The others around the table also drink and echo the 'to your health.' The Magus even gives Michael a clap on the back. Some rosy color is visible in his cheeks and the veins in his nose are standing out suggesting that he has drank more than most in the group and that this is not uncommon for him.

OOC: The Clanmoot is the local equivalent of the city counsel, made up of dwarven clan leaders.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

"You do me a great honor then" MIchael comments then as if in afterthought..."Should i not be in port at the time and the issues needs to be discusses or you need a representative then just send word to Padar"Losin on Tergere, he is my factor there and will have authority to draw upon funds"....Michael will then spend the reminder of the time in conversation and hopeful ones that dont cost him much money


----------



## Scotley

The pork gives way to a vegetable souffle course and then to a crunchy baked dessert of apples with oats and nuts. An almost sickeningly sweet dessert wine which the dwarves seem to like is served with it. The conversation turns back to sports and games of chance. Finally, Rockhammer leaves the table and returns with a crystal decanter of exceptional brandy and several of the men around the table take out pipes or cigars.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Michael will produce his cigar holder take out a lizard longtail and light it. "That was truly an excellent meal I am in your debit Mr. Rockhammer"


----------



## Scotley

"It was a pleasure to have you and the Lieutenant with us this evening. I hope you won't rush off. I expect that we'll be retiring to the club room for cards, darts, billiards and other sport now."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

"That sounds like an excellent way to spend the evening" Then as an afterthought he adds "Is their a cashier on premises, I am afraid all i have on me are notes of exchange and little coniage"


----------



## Scotley

"There is no cashier as such, we aren't nearly that formal here. However, the club's treasurer, Wilfred Miterford is also a banker. I expect he would be happy to cash one of your notes from club funds and deposit it tomorrw. If that is ameanable please follow me and I'll introduce you."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

"That would be fine" Michael says. He will then go to the club traasurer and cash 2 5000 gp drats handing Guiesspie 5000 and retaing 5000 for himself. He will then proceed to the rec area.


----------



## Scotley

His pockets full of coin, Michael makes his way to the Club room. One side of the room shares a wall the gentlemen's bar on the opposite side of the wall. There is a small bar here and a door allows bartenders to serve in both rooms as needed. The room has a dart board, 2 billiard tables and half a dozen card tables. Perhaps a dozen men from the dinning area have come into the club room. All but 3 are dwarves, the Gnome from dinner, a halfling and one human. Rockhammer stands by the bar a snifter in hand chatting with the Gnome.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Michael and guiesspie will walk to the small bar where Michael will order bourbon neat. He will watch the room for a bit making small conservation and will also on the sly observe guiesspi and how he interacts as well as his reaction to having more money on him than he has proably ever had ...


----------



## Scotley

The Bartender hastens to provide your drink. Giuseppe looks decidedly uncomfortable. He's not much used to hard drink or packing large sums of money. However, he does his best to cover it. He orders another drink and moves over toward the dart board where a dwarf is just squaring up at the line. 

Glimmerdwang, the Gnome, looks up and motions you over, he and Rockhammer are just down the bar.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Michael will walk down to the bar and join the gentlemen, when he arrives he will preface the conservation by saying "Gentlemen, I am sorry if i appear to be distracted at times, but this is sort of a test for Lt. Guiesspie in order to see how he interacts with both the alcohol and a large sum of money in his pocket. Young men must learn to temperated their attitude and actions and that only comes with time and experience." finishing he says "Again mr Rockhammer that was a most excellent meal"


----------



## Scotley

"I'm glad you enjoyed the meal. I think the other members enjoyed having you," says Rockhammer. The Gnome raises his glass and says, "Yes indeed," after a pause he continues, "so can I interest you in joining us at the card tables?" 

OOC: I'll be at an offsite meeting today, so it will be this evening before I can get up another post.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

"That would be most agreeable" Michale says. Turning to the bartender he says "See that young man over there" nodding to Guissippe. "I would appreciate it if you would water his drinks" Then addressing the gnome he says "shall we"


----------



## Scotley

The bartender nods and says, "As you wish Captain." Glimmerdwang hops down and moves off toward a green felt covered table where the Colonel, the Judge and the Magus are already waiting with a deck of cards and tidy piles of gold pieces. "Have you ever played Dwarven Hold Em Captain?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Gaming*

Michale will take a sit at the table and say "No i do not think i have had the pleasure" and will put out 1000gp in coins.


----------



## Scotley

As he takes a vacant seat, Michael notes that Guiseppe is playing darts with a couple of fellows. The Gnome takes a tall seat putting him at eye level with the other players. As the Magus suffles the cards Glimmerdwang explains the game. "It is really a very simple game."

We play with a standard deck of 53 cards. Four suits, hammers, coins, flaggons, and spades numbered 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, Prince, Queen, King and Axe. The 53'rd card is the Imp which is wild. Everybody starts with putting a coin in the lode. They get two cards each face down, called the hole. Then the first round of betting. Next the Vein, three cards, is dealt face up in the center of the table and we have a round of betting. Then the Tunnel is dealt face up and we bet. Finally, the Shaft is dealt face up and we finish the betting. The best hand of five taken from the face up cards and your hole, called the Emporer wins most of the pot. The worst hand still in play, called the Orc, gets one coin for each hand that didn't fold. The rank of the hands from highest to lowest is: Royal Flush, Straight Flush, Four of a Kind, Full House, Flush, Straight, Three of a Kind, Two Pair, Pair, High Card. Make sense?


----------



## J. Alexander

*CArds*

"That seems simply enough" Michael says......"It should prove to be a most intersting game"..he will then wait for the cards to be dealt....


----------



## Scotley

The Gnome cuts the cards then he, the Judge and the Colonel toss in a coin and receive their cards. The dealer does not take a hand. The Magus says, "It will cost you a gold to join the hand." Assuming you put a coin in the pot, you are dealt the Five of Coins (diamonds) and the Eight of Hammers (clubs) face down. The Gnome slides 5 gold into the pot and the judge folds, the Colonel considers an instant and sees the 5. The bid is to you.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Seeing his hand Michael will fold. Michael will only play a conservative game and will bet only with pairs, AK or KQ..


----------



## Scotley

The hand plays out with the open cards being the Axe of Hammers, King of Spades and 2 of coins. The final two cards are revealed to be the 3 and 4 of hammers. The pot expands to 30 gold before the Colonels pair of Kings beats the Gnomes' pair of Jacks. The Gnome takes his two coins for the low hand and the Colonel scoops up the rest of the pot. 

The Deal passes to the Gnome who shuffles and offers the cards to Michael for a cut. After everyone tosses out a coin Glimmerdwang burns the top card and starts to deal. This time Michael peeks at his hole cards and finds the 5 of spades and the 5 of flagons (hearts). The Judge folds, and Colonel pushes five of his newly won coins into the pot. It is Michael's bid with the Magus to follow.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Seeing a pair of 5's Michael  will reraise for a total of ten coins.


OCC: Have no idea who that was..but have a friend looking into it..Mom and Brian also got a call which is weird.........i will keep you posted..thanks for the heads up


----------



## Scotley

Taking a drink and sighing, the Magus matches your 10 coins and the Colonel calls. Glimmerdwang burns another card and deals the Vein--King of hammers, 10 of Flagons, and the 9 of Coins. The judge rolls his eyes clearly wishing he'd have stayed in, while the Colonel chomps on his cigar and slides another 20 into the pot. Your bid.


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: Have no idea who that was..but have a friend looking into it..Mom and Brian also got a call which is weird.........i will keep you posted..thanks for the heads up




Shady bill collector. I've got a little more info for you. I'll give you a call this afternoon.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Michael will again go over the top and match the bid and add another 30.

OCC: Hmmm strange as hell........oh well i wonder if they mixed my file up with someone........thanks for the effort now just ignore his ass


----------



## Scotley

The Magus and the Colonel both match the bid, but neither raises, Glimmerdwang burns another card and deals the 4th face up community card called the Tunnel, a 5 of clubs. The Colonel tosses out two more coins and waits to see what you and the Magus will do. 

OOC: Can do. I hate those slimey bastards!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Having now Trips, Michael will push 100 gold into the pot. which should be about 1/2 of it's size.

OCC: Yeah but now i am worried and concerned......who the hell knows........


----------



## Scotley

The Magus bows out at this point, while the Colonel says, "What the hell, I'm up a little. I'll stay in." He matches the 100. Glimmerdwang burns another card and deals the final face up card, the Shaft--the Seven of Spades. The Colonel tosses out two more coins and waits to see what Michael will do.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

What card was finally dealt?


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> What card was finally dealt?




OOC:   I guess that might be useful info. I edited the post above.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Thinking about  the mechanics. Michael feels he is in a decent positon.......with at most the Col having a pair of kings or a pair of aces....so he will rasie the pot to 200 gold


----------



## Scotley

The Colonel looks at Michael for a moment, shakes his head and folds. He had a pair of Kings. "Well Captain, looks like you're off to a good start. Shall we deal another?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

"Yes it I seem to be but i am sure that will change in time, I will admit though i like the complexity yet simplicity of this game. I thank you for introducing it to me" Michael will then play his hands as described earlier occasionaly he will bet into a pot just to fold a little in to keep his winnings around 200 gold.


----------



## Scotley

There is considerable good natured ribbing among the players and they obviously get together for such games regularly. Despite his heavy drinking, the Magus seems to be the strongest player in the group followed by the Judge though the Gnome has his moments and seems to be quite lucky. The Colonel is too aggressive which keeps him from being stronger. In the end Michael finds himself down a little. As the game is winding down the Glimmerdwang gets Michael alone. "So Captain. I hear you have a desire to buy and sell some cargo?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Glad that he did not lose more Michael will end the game by thanking each one individual for the  game and play. Addressing the gnome he will reply "Yes indeed I have a few items i would like to get rid up to free up more cargo space as well as always looking out for an good buy"...Michael says.Pausing to run thru his mind he says "Yes i think the household furnishings, the ladies fur jackets , as well as the premiume foodstuffs i need to part with"


----------



## Scotley

"Furs might bring a good price here and depending on what you call premium I might be interested in the foodstuffs as well." He takes out a card. "Come around to my shop tomorrow morning and we'll talk further. If I can't use the stuff I may be able to set you up with buyers. For a small fee of course. Now I really must be off." With a cry of 'Cheers Gentlemen,' he downs the rest of his drink and gives a bow and makes for the door. Several glasses and calls of 'Your health' come from the various fellows as he makes his way out. Reading the card he finds it says,

Glimmerdwang Redstar
The Jaunty Gnome
11b Publican Way
Odessapolis Port 

The most interesting feature of the card is a small drawing of a ship. It seems to rise and fall on moving waves as the sails billow. A Gnome in sailors garb waves and smiles from the deck in what Michael would have to concede is a jaunty fashion. A cute little illusion, but impressive none the less.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

After the Gnome Departs, MIchael will spend another 30 minutes or so in casual conservation before saying his goodbyes. He will then collect Guiesspie, provided he is not in themiddle of a game if so he will wait till it finishes then wait another 15 or som minutes before leaving......and make his way back to the ship.


----------



## Scotley

Michael finds Gusseppe stuggling not to nod off at the bar. He smiles and his cheeks are red as Michael comes over. "Time to go home Captain?" he asks. He is grinning perhaps from drink or perhaps from a successful evening. He rises and heads out with Michael, his gait only slightly impaired. "Well, that was a fun evening Captain."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Smiling and happy that Guiessppi had a good time, Michael will say his final thank you's and goodbyes and leave towards the ship staying in well lite areas. Once upon the ship he will ask for status reports and the overall condition of the ship. He will then retire to his cabin where he will pen the following letter before heading to bed:

Aboard the Retribution
Port of Odessapolis

Mr. Rockhammer
Oak and Anvil
Port of Odessapolis

Mr. Rockhammer.

The hospitalilty and ammentites of your establishment were without par and I deeply think you for the courstey you extended to myself and Lt. Guiessppi.

Respectfully,

M. Storm


----------



## Scotley

The streets of Odessapolis are well lit and patrolled by stalwart looking dwarves. You don't expect that there is much crime on these streets. Guisseppe reports that he made it home with only a few hundred less coins than you gave him. "I knew an old western reach dart scam that I saw one time when I was just a kid. I used it to get ahead since the dwarves had never seen it. I let them spend the rest of the evening getting it back and getting a little ahead. I could have left early almost a thousand ahead, but I didn't really think that's what you wanted."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Back on Ship*

"You did very well Guiessppi, I am proud of you. One of the most important things to learn is when to use coin for fun. neither to get ahead or to lose to much but as a tool for enjoyment and forging relationships"  thne thinking for a bit "We will need to think of a suitable gift to reward you sucess"  Michael will then turn in for the evening.


----------



## Scotley

Giuseppe stumbles off to his own bed humming a tune somewhat drunkenly. Dawn doesn't really come as the night brings thick cloud cover and a showers that lead to a heavy fog. Michael wakes in the dimness of the dark morning.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Morning*

Rising to the overcast weather, Michael will take a nice breakfeast and check on the crew. "We will be in port at least two more days gentlemen, so go ahead and make the repairs that need to be made and let's get her squared away..she has been used hard this last few week" Michael will then check on the status of the crew and their overall health. At 10 or so he will set off with three sailors with a various sample of goods and go visit the gnome.


----------



## Scotley

Virtually all the crew downed by Grumbar's cooking are back to full duty. Only one fellow who ate a particularly large portion is still on light duty. Nac'Losin is confident that there will be no lasting infirmity from this incident. The sounds of construction can still be heard from the galley though Grumbar does manage to send the Captain a hearty breakfast of fried potatoes, ham and onions with a hollendaze sauce. The businesses of Odessapolis are humming along as Michael and his men make there way to the Jaunty Gnome. Michael finds a squat good-sized white stone tower of solid Dwarven construction at 11 Publican Way. The lower two floors of the building is a mining concern of some sort. A narrow stairway curves around the outside of the tower to a door on the third floor. A sign with an arrow pointing upward matches the image of the Gnomish sailor on the card without the animation magic. At the top of the stairs is a landing before a green wooden door. Lettered in Dwarven script in an arc above the door is says, 'The Jaunty Gnome'. On the landing are several flowerpots artfully arranged and filled with petunias.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Jaunty Gnome*

Ascending the landing, MIchael will knock then entet the green door.


----------



## Scotley

As Michael opens the door he is startled by the roar of some great cat seemingly just beyond the door. As he peers cautiously inside it seems that the sound is but a glamour to alert the proprietor that customers are within. Stepping inside he sees a well appointed shop filled with racks of fine garments. A half a dozen gnomish tailors sit cross-legged on mats along the curve of a section of wall making alterations or creating garments from cloth with needle and thread. Further around the room are racks of cloth. The shop is quite large for such an establishment filling all this level of the tower except for a small area enclosed area. The area seems to be divided into two Gnome sized floors within the space of the 12 foot ceiling. Glimmerdwang steps from behind a rack of lady's outerwear and bows. "Ah Captain Stormwarden, so good of you to come. Can I offer you some tea?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*the gnome*

"Yes please, that would hit the spot ideally"
 Michael replies


----------



## Scotley

He motions to one of the laboring Gnomes, the youngest of the group you'd guess. "Looks like tea time is early today Bertti. Knock off and make us up a pot will you?" The lad rises with a nod and bustles off to the enclosed area. The whistling of a kettle can soon be heard. "So can I interst you in a new wardrobe Captain? I've some nice things in human sizes. The finest wares from around the Empire. Or would you rather talk cargos?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Gnome*

"Good question, how about both but we can start with the uniforms" Michael will say "Do you think you can design and make a dress uniform and five everday uniforms for me an my ship;s officers along the same design"


----------



## Scotley

"Certainly Captain, nothing could be easier. I'll need your measurements and those of your officers and we'll need to discuss fabric, style and colors. What did you have in mind?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Gnome*

Michael will discuss with the gnome the style of the uniform, Michael is thinking a traditionaly enlgish style 1700's with a frock coat, waiste coat but with full britches instead of stockings and a set of dress boots with the trouser leg fitting over and concealing most of the boot. The coat and pants are to be in black with a scarlet/crimsion waistecoat with silver thread. and a snow white line shirt. The casual everday uniform to be somewhat of a black coat and trousers, miuse the waistecoat and a servicable line shirt with a red cravet.


----------



## Scotley

Getting his tape and summoning one of his men, Glimmerdwang sets about getting measurements. "And materials? Linen shirts, but what else? Cotton? Wool? Silk? Leather? Kidskin? Suede? Canvas? Velvet? Fur? Damask? Something more exotic?" Tea arrives.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Gnome*

"That is a very good question, how about the work uniforms being done in leather as they will then serve as partial protection against wind, rain and wave with the formal dress being done in a wool/silk blend if that is possible, the rest i leave to your taste and styling" MIchael will then take a cup of tea.


----------



## Scotley

The tea is pleasant with enough different subtle flavors to make it hard to pin down. It is has a little lemon and honey as well. "I don't think I could get a wool silk blend any time soon. Dwarves don't have much use for stuff like that, so I mainly keep silk around for undergarments. I could do a wool lining with a silk outer. That should give pretty good wear and weather tolerance while maintaining the high style."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Gnome*

"That sounds fine, I will trust your judgement in this matter" Michael says. Having completed the uniform order he will reach into his pocket and produce the cargo manifest and hand it to the gnome. "should you be interested, this is what i have to offer"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Could you post the list? Then I'll give the greedy Gnomes choices.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Gnome*

General Items
Cotton Sheets		50 sets	?
Comforters		100	?
5 piece place setting stoneware	25	?
Pewter Tea Service	25	?
Ceramic Ewer and Bowel	50	?
Silver Candel Sticks	200
Wing Back Charis	50	?
Silver Tea Service	50	?

Preminume Foodstuffs
Barley Flour		1000 pounds			Dried Apples	500 pounds
Wheat Flour		2000 pounds			Dried Mushrooms 300 pounds	
Rye Flour		2000 pounds			Died Carrots	200 pounds
Bacon		500 pounds			Dried Onions	500 pounds
Smoked Meat		600 pounds			Sugar	1000 pounds
Salted Pork		1000 pounds			Olive Oil	21000 gallons
Hams		1000 pounds			Saffloflower Oil 200 gallons
Smoked Salmon	500 pounds			Cheese (Smoked) 500 pounds
Lentils		500 pounds			Cheese Cheddar  200 pounds	
Rice		500 pounds			Cheese White	500 pounds
Unique Trade Items
A box of lady’s fur jackets for dwarf women 	300gp
6 elf made Linden Wood Drinking Bowles	300gp
Onxy and Narwhale Ivory chess board with barss and silver pieces in ornate wood 12000go
Masterwork dagger in jewled sheath	425gp
A set of rare illustrated fencing manuals by a renown master of the last centrury	500gp
12 wide brimmed gentlemen’s hat in felt with tooled leather bands and exotic plumage	200gp
Matched pair of cold iron masterwork hammers of dwarf make with darkwood handles	675gp
Antique set of Bronze Plate Armour with Bird Motif			800gp	
Large silver candle stick with incense burner in the base with finely etchd risgue scenes and a selection of inceses and candles  1000go
Donatelli Muti Bronce leaping fish (fountain mouth tube) beautifully enamled over 200 years old		10000gp
Set of Commerative plates celebrating 8/10 emperiors and 5 Dwarven Kings 			2000 gp
Sealed Scroll containing invitations, programs , napkins, etc				1000gp

Spirit Prouducts				Spices
Orkoghtneetya –Hunters Fire	75 1qt crocks 2gp/crock		Salt	1600 pounds	1sp/ounce
Waveborne Rum – Reserver	20cases 8/case  90gp/case		Black Pepper	50 pounds	30gp/ounce
Common Red Table Wine (WR) 15 Jerribons 2sp/Jerrbom		Cinnamon	200 pounds	2gp.ounce
Champaigne		200 mangums 5sp/mangun		Rosemary	200	5sp/ounce
White Wine –Shield Lands	8 demijons 2gp/demijon		Cumin	200 pounds	3cp/oounce
Mushroom Wine	25 bottles 2sp/bottle		Ginger	200 pounds	10gp/ounce
Vintage Sparkling Wine (WR)	24 bottles 150gp/bottle		Oregano	200 pounds	2sp/ounce
Ale		100 gallons 2sp/gallon		Dried Rosemary 600 pecks	9sp/peck
Ale – Dark		50 gallons 1gp/gallon		Garlic	300 pounds	1gp/pound
Beer		200 gallons 2sp/gallon		Pepperconrs	2000 pounds	18gp/pound
Wine-dark red		100 gallons 5gp/gallon		Pink Sea Salt	700 tons	4gp/pound
Vintage Brandy –Shield Arm   	24 bottles 10gp/bottle		Dried lavender	150 pecks	4sp/peck
Claret – Wheelands	12 bottles 50gp/bottle


----------



## Scotley

"Well Captain, that's quite a list. I'm sure I'd be interested in the sheets and comforters perhaps the furs, indeed most of the unique items if the price is right. I'm might be able to use the chairs and candlesticks as well. I don't deal in spices myself, but for say, 5% of whatever sale you make I'll set you up with someone who can."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Gnome*

Thinking for a moment Michael will say "How about the sheets, the comforters, the charis, the fur jackets, the hats and the candelsticks for the price of  8,000 gold.


----------



## Scotley

Glimmerdwang engages in some mental arithmetic and arrives at a decision. "Throw in 4 bottles of that vintage brandy and you've got yourself a deal. What of the spices?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Gnome*

Having made a decent profit but not as much as he could have, Michael will say "Done" and try to cement a fair trading relationship bewteen the two. "As to the spices, let us say 3 percent and you have a deal as I am looking to sell them in bulk"


----------



## Scotley

He is pleased with the deal, but the gnome looks crestfallen when you don't take his 5% offer, "Well maybe four percent and you pick up the tab when we dine with the spice factor for dinner either tonight or tomorrow. I'm confident she can handle the entire amount. She has a large concern."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Gnome*

"That sounds more than fair" Michael says "I look forward to it" as he prepares to go Michale will make arrangments for the transfer of cargo as well as the taking of the measurements of the other ship's officers.


----------



## Scotley

"Would you rather meet the factor tonight or tomorrow?"  

OOC: I'm sure there would be other considerations such as quality and inspections, delivery and so forth, but it would be tedious to play out, so we can assume negotiations are complete.


----------



## J. Alexander

"Tonight if that is possible, I wish to sail within two days but we of course can work around his schedule"


----------



## Scotley

"Fear not Captain, for I have already ascertained that the lady will be available tonight should you so choose. Once we are done here I shall call upon her and finalize the arrangements. I shall have you picked up at 8:00 at the Retribution if that will be convenient."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Gnome*

"That is more than acceptable, I stand in your debit"..Michael will then take his leave and head back to the Retribution to see what is afoot and who may have come calling either with goods to sell or as crew.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Did you post that you were hiring crew? I'm sorry I guess I missed it.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Yep*

OCC: Yeah i did ..remebmer Guiseppie was a little upset at being charged


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Well, I guess I'll just have to come up with some recruits. If I'm not on Turkey overload this evening I'll post some. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Occ*

No biggie......if there are some there are some.....dont eat to much fowl  i dont want you sick and in a foul mood when you post ..no you being very mellow and sedate from a food induced stupor could work to my advantage ...happy turkey day


----------



## Scotley

Michael returns to the Retribution just in time to see a fight developing between two of his Ogres and 4 armed and armored (chain mail) dwarves. The Ogres are unarmed and stripped to the waist. They seem to have been carrying some of the former galley equipment off the ship when they encountered the four dwarves. The Ogres are picking up a couple of discared cast iron pots and the dwarves have hands on handles of axes and hammers as the two groups shout at each other in dwarvish.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

Seeing the developing problem Michael will yell "Hold" and puncuate it with a non lethal sonic blast above the area bewteen the two parties. "Benjai, Fraxin, secure your men".."You good sirs, pray take your hands away from your weapons"..Michael adds as he moves toward the ship with the two sailors. Reaching the ship he says 'Lt. Mangrum, Col Chandar, pray tell what is going on here"


----------



## Scotley

The imminent fight recedes as the two ogres fall back, with some grumbling, but the dwarves persist shouting at Michael in Dwarvish. The four appear to be young and from the devices they wear he suspects they are minor lordlings. 

OOC: Does Michael speak Dwarvish? These lads don't dane to soil their lips with any but their mother tongue.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

Addressing the lordlings in Dwarvish says "There is no need for shouting be civil and you will be heard, continue with the uncouth behavior and you will ignored"


----------



## Scotley

His voice grows louder, "I will *not* be ignored. You bring the likes of those",  He points at the departing ogres, "before us on Dwarven soil and have the temerity to call us uncouth. I challenge you here and now sir in front of these witnesses as is my right as a titled noble of the Clan McRay. I demand satisfaction for such an insult."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dwarf's*

Laughing in a sinster manner Michael will add "Tis my men who responded to disclipine and their Captain's orders, what does that say of the reputed disclipine of dwarven nobles when they let their emotions cloud their reason." Perhaps because he is tired, stressed and just a little pissed off Michael will continue letting his eldritch aura flare a dark reddish black "I have no quarrel with you sir but if you persist in sending your seconds to call, I will be more than happy to send in person to soulforgers hall." Michael will then call out "Col. Chandar, I wish to board my ship, if these so called nobels interfer with the passage of myself or any of the crew I give you leave to treat them like the errant school boys they are behaving as while you summon the watch."


----------



## Scotley

"It is no surprise those dogs heel for you, they are mere animals. I assure you Captain I am quite in control of my emotion else I would slay you where you stand. You say you have no quarrel with me, yet you continue to insult me." He nods to one of his fellows, "yes, let us summon the watch, immediately, for I fear this rascal lacks honor and will not stand to my challenge. Sir, if you attempt to board that ship and leave dwarven soil before this matter is settled then you will be branded a coward as well as a trafficker in monstrous creatures."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dwarfs*

Laughing still, Michael says in a amused tone "Yes do summon the watch and if you feel the need send your seconds as well as it appears you have a death wish" Walking toward the ship "You will find me having luncheon so feel free to call upon me then" then turning to chandar he says "Col. Chandar, please inform me when the watch has arrived so I may speak with the..and of course the second from this walking corpse should he choose to prusue the matter any further. Then trusting to dwarven honor etc....Michael will walk past them and onto the Retribution.


----------



## Scotley

The dwarf steps aside as one of his fellows runs as fast as he can in chain mail for the watch. "Very well Captain, if you choose to leave Dwarven soil without addressing my challenge then I will see you branded. I only hope the judge will see fit to let me mark your yellow hide with the coward's brand myself rather than having the royal executioner do it."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: And you thought I'd be full and happy today.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dwarfs*

Addressing the dwarf Michael says with scorn and resignation "I do belive i am far from running my dear boy, perhaps when your beard has fully set in and developed you will understand the difference bewteen running and waiting in comfort. Besides until I untie from your dock i do belive i am still considered to be on territory belonging to the port of Odesspoils thus dwarven soil." Michael will then say "Lt. Mangrum please have a table and chairs set up on the quarter deck as we will have visitors soon and inform Master Grumbar that we are expecting guests and light snake would be most welcome."


----------



## Scotley

The dwarf turns his back, and says to his remaining companions. "I shall not witness such a craven act nor listen to further insult." He moves a short distance down the dock. The table is prepared on deck. Soon a party of the Dwarven watch arrives. The bow and scrap before the lordlings and listen to a story that involves several guestures toward the ship. Finally, the four young dwarves depart and the lead watchman comes to the gangway requesting permission to come aboard.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dwarves*

Michael will stand up from the table and address the newly arrived watch "Please do gentlemen, Lt. Mangrum please show the gentlmen up. Could i offer you some tea or coffee perhaps"


----------



## Scotley

One Dwarf, his surcoat marked with the Gold braid of a watch Captain comes aboard. "I thank you Captain, I'm sure that it is quite good, but given that you are the subject of an investigation; it would be unseemly for me to partake of anything you offer. I'm sure you understand. I am here to inform you that several serious allegations have been made against you and your ship." He glances about. "I would like to look around to explore the veracity of these claims before this goes any further. Do I have permission to search your ship as part of this investigation, or will you force me to seek a warrant?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dwarves*

"May I ask the nature of the charges"


----------



## Scotley

"Harboring dangerous monsters, insulting a dwarven lord, and cowardice."  

OOC: When you have time you really should check out this blog. As a fellow DM I think you'll agree with much of it. Makes you wonder why we play this damn game sometimes.

http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/? p=612


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

'I see, serious charges indeed, but i think they are lesser than the charges of open combat on the docks of Odessopolis and filing false reports with the watch" Michael says then call out "Sgts Fraxin and Benji assemble your men on the main deck if you please" then turning to the Captain he says "While they are assembiling may i ask if according to dwarven law I am on dwarven soil or not, is dueling allowed and finally are citizens and subjects of the empire affored rights under imperial law?"


----------



## Scotley

"Interesting and loaded questions Captain. First of all, are you making an acusation that their was open combat on the docks? I was only told of shouting. Second, the question of dwarven soil is a sticky one. I believe that a ship in port is dwarven soil, but there are legal precidents on both sides of the issue in Imperial Common Law. You could keep such a matter tied up in court for some time. Third, Royal Dwarven law does premit dueling within a fairly strict code. Finally, there are protections for citizens under Imperial Law. I'm merely a humble servant of the law and you'd do well to consult an attorney on these points. I take it you are assembling these 'creatures' in admission of the charge?"


----------



## Scotley

ooc: The link above should be working now.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Trouble with Dwarves*

Smiling Michael says "No the statment about open combat was to illustrate my decsion to retrun to the ship as if I would have stayed and truly dealt with them, then it could have very well escalted into open combat, something I did not wish to occur, thus I came aboard the ship. and i do belive if was I who requested that the watch be summoned so as to avoid that sort of unpleaseantness."  Pausing he says "Then we are on murkey ground at best, conflicting laws, legal opinions etc...so shall we agree to let common sense prevail in this matter" Then turning a serious look to the Captain, "And please refrain from calling members of my crew Creature or Monster, they have served me faithfully and with honor and obeyed my orders without question when i asked them to return to the ship in order to avoid conflict with my accusers" Michael will then stand up and gesutre towards the Captain to follow "I belive they are formed and ready to meet you Captain"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

As Michael descends to the main deck and the area of the ogiers he says to the Captain so that the entire watch can hear "I would check with "Lord Tanis Agronis," and ask him his opinion before I would level the charge of cowardice against myself or against my crew, the ones who you will be inspecting, who stood shoulder to shoulder with him in a very nasty little fight"  

OCC: Lord Argronis is the older dwarven Lord Michael meet when he rescued folks from the amphitheater at Mermaids Rest and who fought alongside him in the back hallways.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Now you're thinking! It is always good to have friends in high places. I remember Lord Argonis quite well, and I wondered if you'd try to look him up while you are in the sword arm. 


"Very well Captain I shall refrain from refering to your 'crew' in such terms, but I must tell you that here our memories are very long and we are not so willing to let the evils of the past be forgotten and embrace such as these."  

"You've fought beside Lord Argonis? Forgive me if I am credulus, but you seem a bit young for that. And you further claim that these 'crewmen' have fought a mutual foe with him? That is a tale I'd like to hear. I expect it will take several mugs of ale and the Royal bard to tell that one conviencingly." 

Looking over the men and the various other crewmen about he notes, "An interesting collection of crewmembers you have here Captain. Very interesting indeed." At this point Grumbar and Nac'Losin come on deck.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Trouble with Dwarves*

"Yes i do have an interesting crew, but that is because i look at the indiviudal rather than the race"..as they near the formation he adds "No I make no claims other than a few weeks ago we were both in an interesting and at times very intense combat together" Then pointing to Benji and Fraxin he adds "These two fought alongside us as well, the others secured the retreat for innoncent civilians." As Grumban and Nac'Losin come on to the deck he says "May I introduce you to my Cook, Master Grumbar and the ship's healers "Priestess Nac'losin"


----------



## Scotley

Grumbar shakes hands with the watch Captain while Nac'Losin remains aloof merely nodding. Grumbar turns to Michael, "A word with you Captain when you have the time."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

"Excuse me Capatin, feel free to inquire of my men as to what transpired on the dock" turning towards Grumbar he say why dont we chat on the quarterdeck. Once reaching the quarter deck he says "How may i help you"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I'm having serious issues getting EN World to work today. 

Grumbar explains that he did ask the Ogres to take the construction trash out. He's not used to dwarves being this intolerant. Most places want trade and do not make a point of harrassing trading ships. He feels that something more is happening here.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

Quietly Michael will say "Something must be afoot then, but perhaps it is only a young man looking to make a name for himself by playing on old prejudices etc....let us hope so" then Michale will add "I take it the galley restoration has went well from all the builiding i have heard going on"


----------



## Scotley

"Oh yes, I will be able to do wonderful things down there now. You'll gain 20 pounds this next voyage."  

OOC: Had to rescue the budding chef before she gave those poor boys food poisoning.


----------



## J. Alexander

Smiling at Grumbar's comment Michael will say "20 is to much how about just 2 or 3, now young Guiesspie i imagine you can feed him up".....MIchale will then return to the deck where the Watch is talking to the ogiers.


----------



## Scotley

The watch Captain clearly has little to say to the Ogres though you get in on the tale end of Fraxin's comments about the dwarf lord and his men "kickin' serious undead ass." The Watch Captain turns back to Michael and steps away from the Ogres. "I think I've heard enough for now Captain. I trust you to remain in port until this matter is resolved. I'm going to station a man at the foot of the gangway to make sure there is no more trouble. I suggest you restrict you men to the ship for now. I'll be back this evening to talk further unless you have anything you'd like to add?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

"Very well Captain, I will keep the crew close to ship and we shall only go out on matters of business or ship's provisioning" Michael says...After the watch departs, MIchael will call for Grumbar and Willum to join him briefly.."The crew should not be punished or feel slighted because of this incident. Please arrange for fresh provision and perhaps a half steer to roast for thenext two nights Master Grumbar and Willium I wish  you to seek out and engage entertainers for the crew"


----------



## Scotley

"Very good sir, I'll fix a feast that will keep the lads too full to worry about going ashore." Willum nods, "I'll see what sort of entertainment can be found here straight away." Both men set off for the city of Odessapolis. Giuseppe reports that 7 men, 5 humans and 2 dwarves have come seeking employment. They can be found at the nearby offices of the Port Authority.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves et al*

"Very well, let's go interview them then Guiessppie" Michael will stop briefly before heading out to speak with Nicholas and Grond. Quietly he says "I dont know what is afoot, but perhaps ambar should nose around a bit and see what is going on. And Grond I would feel better if you would get with Chandar and see how the ship can be secured, I dont know but we may have callers of a rowdy sort once those young dwarves get about driniking and telling tales of monsters aboard" Michael will then set off with Guiesspie and two human marines to the Port Authority office.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves et al*

As he makes his way to the Port Authority, Michael will keep an eye out for anything differnent and or interesting with which to perhaps gift his crew with. He will also stop at various food / trinket stalls etc to check on items and in particular looks for blankets, quilts.


----------



## Scotley

Amabar slips quietly onto the streets of the city to see what he can find out. Chandar increases the watch including stationing a pair of stout humans at the foot of the gangway. He gives the Ogres responsibilities out of sight, at least for now. It will be hard to keep the big guys below decks for long as it is very cramped for them and they spend most of their time on deck. 

Michael finds the local markets rich with mushrooms, wool and sheeps milk cheeses. He is able to acquire plenty of well made woolen blankets. There is a lot of jewelry for sale. In addition to items of precious metal, some handsome pieces in worked semi-precious stone can be found. Beautiful inlay and carving work is done here at modest prices.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

MIchael will stop briefly at one or two cheese merchants, a few blanket merchants and at three or four of the craft stalls with the inlay worked and askt them to call upon him this afternoon and or tomorrow about selling their wares and engaging their services. He will then what sort of people are offering to join his crew.


----------



## Scotley

A small group of men and dwarves can be found hanging around in a park like area outside the Port Authority. They have the look of sailors. They are chatting or drinking and a few are playing cards on a bench.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

Michael will walk towards the small group and say "I am Captain Storm, are you perhaps the individials seeking employment with my ship"


----------



## Scotley

One of the human men sitting on the ground looks up. "Aye, yours or any other boat that will take us off this God's forsaken rock."  He has obviously been drinking. A few of the other men nod, but look at the drunk with disgust.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

"Godforsaken Rock"  that sounds like an interesting tale perhaps if you will share it with me we can reach some accomodation"


----------



## Scotley

The man stands and makes a reasonable attempt at coming to attention. "Seaman first class Sewell sir. Captain, its like this two weeks ago, I landed here and parted ways with my previous ship. She was going in for a major refit and I foolishly thought I was better off here than at her last stop where all the other crew would be looking for work. Few enough ships are hiring here and the locals seem to have little use for a human worker. I'm a man of the sea anyway and these lubbers don't suit me too well."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

"Well, I run more or less a dry ship and no outside spirits are allowed, if that is not a problem and you are willing to work with a divers crew then we can give you a shake down cruise so to speak to our next port. If at that time either party feels it is not a good fit, then you will be paid off" Michael then adds "Is that acceptable"


----------



## Scotley

"Hey, if it means getting off this rock, I'd set sail with the ferryman of the 9 hells. Sign me on Captain, and don't worry about the drink. I'll be a sober hand for you. You're not seeing me at my best."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dwarves*

"very well then" Michael says "Do the rest of you gentlemen feel more or less the same. If so let us head back to the ship unless there are more waiting"


----------



## Scotley

After a brief discussion Michael finds that there are 8 men, well 4 humans, 3 dwarves and a gnome looking for opportunities. Two of the humans are not so much sailors as marines and the same is true of one of the dwarves. The Gnome has some engineering experience and is familiar with the opporation of ballista and catapults.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

Michael will tell the men to gather their gear and report to the ship that afternoon. Having taken care of his recruiting here, he will head back to the ship in order to honor his commitment to the Captain of the Watch to stay more or less on board or close to the ship.


----------



## Scotley

The men set off and Michael returns to the ship without incident. 

OOC: Shall we advance to dinner or is there something else you'd like to do?


----------



## J. Alexander

Dinner Please


----------



## Scotley

About 5 minutes before the appointed time word comes that a carriage is pulling up on the dock.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

With the arrival of the carriage Michael will prepare to leave. Giving the current state of tension with the dwarves etc he will take Grond along instead of Guiesspi as less people are likely to be as belligerent with Grong standing near with his great axe than a wisp of a lad.


----------



## Scotley

*Your carriage awaits...*

The conveyance proves to be a small, but well turned out handsome cab. A dwarven driver rides on top while a human footman is at the rear. Said footman is currently waiting at the door. "Glimmerdwang sends his complements Captain. He will meet you at Cafe Ileshand." The inside will prove quite cramped for Grond, but there is adequate space for him to hang on the footplate at the rear opposite the footman. Inside the cab features a padded seat with crushed red velvet upholstery. A rack contains an ice bucket, glasses and spirits as well as water. A humidor contains a selection of cigars, not up to your standards, but decent enough, along with a dozen tindertiwgs for lighting. You note that one of the seats folds down to make a higher seat that would more comfortably accommodate a Gnome. At this place there is also a fold down desk and writing supplies. A ship-style gimble mounted lamp is hung inside in addition to larger coach lights outside. You strongly suspect that this is Glimmerdwang's personal vehicle rather than a rental.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Michael will ask Grond if he minds rinding on post for the trip with the footman and will settle into the carriage with comfort. Having learned his lession about relaxing at mermaids rest, he will avoid the food/water etc ..and enjoy the trip.


----------



## Scotley

Ground shrugs and takes a place on the outside that causes the little vehicle to list sharply until the footman takes his place and the driver slides to the far side of the seat. The lamp within the carriage burns with a low flame providing just enough light to see the interior. The shades are drawn and Michael has no view out. The lamp oil seems to be scented with a mild herbal blend that is pleasant and relaxing. Indeed Michael almost feels as if he could take a nap. The gentle rocking motion of the carriage on cobbles only serves to enhance the effect as you move uphill away from the port and into the heart of the city.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Michael will resist the urge to sleep and will wait peacfully until the carriage has arrived.


----------



## Scotley

*Cafe Ileshand*

The carriage clatters to a stop and lists suddenly nearly tossing Michael from the seat. Then the door pops open and the footman stands waiting. It seems Grond's exit from the vehicle taxed the springs. The footman raises a short staff and with an audible 'pop' a large umbrella opens. It is just beginning to rain. He struggles to hold the umbrella high enough to cover both Michael and Grond as you make your way to a stair down covered by a dark green canopy on which 'Cafe Ileshand' is printed in Dwarven script. The resturant appears to be in the basement of some sort of office building, but the entrance of the resturant being to the side precludes Michael from seeing any indication of the building's other tennents. Making your way down the stairs Grond has to duck somewhat to clear the canopy. The footman bow, closes his umbrella and remounts the carriage, which clatters off down the street to stop under a large tree overhanging the street from the small park that fills the center of the square you are on. The goal seems to be providing some shelter from the rain for the driver and footman. The door at the bottom of the stairs is unassuming except for a polished brass footplate and large brass handle, which Grond pulls. The area beyond the door is a short hall, which turns to the left beyond a cloak room. A stout young dwarven woman in a black dress waits to take your cloak or hat. She smiles and says, "Welcome to the Cafe Ileshand" in common, but with a thick dwarven accent.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

"Good evening to you madame, I belive we are expected by "Give her the gnomes name". MIchael will then take off his black cloak and hand it to her.


----------



## Scotley

"Ah yes, Glimmerdawng and party. One moment please and we'll get you seated." A well dressed halfling steps up and the hat check girl passes you off to him. "Please follow me sir." He leads you through a large barrel vaulted room. Heavy wooden tables set with fine linen and good silver filled with well dressed people, mostly dwarves, fill the space. The staff appear to be a mix of halfling and gnome with a smattering of dwarves. The room is lit with torches that give a reddish cast and fairly dim lighting. The lack of smoke suggests that some magic is at play. Along the far wall is a series of deep booths with privacy curtains. At the back of the room a dwarven style quintet of musicians--four strings and a precuctionist play a pleasant upbeat tune. The halfling taps a post next to a curtain and receiving an assent, pulls it aside so that you may enter. Already seated are Glimmerdwang and a very heavy matronly halfling woman. They have drinks in front of them, but no food as yet. "Ah Captain, do be seated. May I introduce Hildagard Butterflake. And I don't believe I've met your associate?"  A halfling waiter arrives promptly with four shrimp cocktails and asks, "May I bring you something from the bar." Gimmerdwang and Hilda seem to be drinking some sort of mixed drinks.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with Glimmerdwang*

"A pleasure to meet you Madame Butterflake, and always a pleasure to see you Glimmerdwang. May i introduce Grond Stonebuilder, one of my ship's officers" Turning towards the waiter he adds "I would like an ice pike if you please with plenty of ice."


----------



## Scotley

OOC: You have me at a loss, what is in an ice pike?


----------



## J. Alexander

An ice pick is very simple...ice cold vodka mixed with sweet tea and a sprig of mint..you should try it sometime...really light and refreshing


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sounds tasty. I'd have one now, but since I am sole provider of toddler care this evening it might not be wise.  

Hilda and Glimmerdwang nod greeting to Grond and he responds in kind. The waiter says, "Very good sir," and takes an order for a whiskey and water on the rocks from Grond before vanishing to fill the order. The shrimp are fresh and the sauce fiery enough to make you wish your drink was already here. Michael notices beads of sweat popping out on Grond's forehead and his face becoming flushed after two shrimp. Hilda speaks next. "So Captain, Glimmerdwang has been regaling me with tales of your exploits. I hear you've even caught the attention of some local boys."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with the gnome*

Smiling somewhat Michael replies "Mr. Glimmerdwang is to kind. Yes we have had a few interesting adventures this past month or so, enough so that the crew's share has tripled from the original estimate. But the success has been to luck, good fortune, a stable and loyal crew, the chance meeting of wonderful allies and at times sheer audacity" Taking a bite of shrimp Michael continues "And yes I fea we have caught the attention of some of your young lads. But I will admit that is most likely my fault to a certain degree I was in no mood to deal with foolish"ness much less a potiential assault on members of my crew who had served me with loyalty and honor. I fear i offended their youthful pride and they in return refused to stop and consider their options before proceeding towards a dangerous cliff." Taking a sip of his drink Michael continues "Their taunt of being a coward and fleeing the scene i can argure and tie up in courts for years as it makes no difference really, those who have had dealing with me will Know better and those who go only on rumor then it is their loss. With the passage of time I am hoping cooler heads will prevail and they will let matters drop rather than become a laughing stock as the case drags on and on in the courts. I only real concern is that they will press the issues of a duel. Certain things i can ignore and or overlook but on that issue if they press it then i will have no choice but to take a life over something so trivial. That is not my wish of course and I will try to avoid it if i can but a part of me fears that they will not think things thru if their actions on the dock are any indication of their overall sentiments and attitude  and I will be forced to take the life of one or perhaps two of your young lords. For make no mistake Ms. Butterflake, Mr. Glimmerdwang, in defense of my crew and my ship I have faced many more dangerous opponets than a young lord with an attitude and no real experience in life and having stood toe to toe with an Ice Lich and won, I sure as hell do not fear them". Making a small face in apologey he continues "Pray forgive my rude language, the entire affair has upset me and angered me greatly. Truth be told i wish i could place them across my knee and give thema good spanking and send them home to learn for their childess behavior and the response it has triggered in me.

OCC: Sorry for the delay was out of town and now fighting off a wicked cold.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Harassing the DM*

do do do do do do do dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot..do do do do ( jeopardy theme)


----------



## Scotley

Ms. Butterflake at first looks scandalized, but upon reflection she ends up nodding. "Yes, I fear that the impetuousness of youth costs many a lad their chance to gain the wisdom of maturity. Dwarves are a prideful race, but the the clan lords usually keep a tighter reign on the hotheaded youth. I am surprised to hear of such an incident. It seems quite out of character with what I've seen in my years here among the Dwarves. Passing strange to say the least." Glimmerdawg nods sagely. "I do hope you'll find a way to extricate yourself from this mess. The dwarves have long memories."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with the Gnome*

Smiling at the two Michael will say "Well your wishes are appreciated, but what will be willbe and nothing we can do or say will change how it will play out..Let us hope for the best" Reaching into his pocket MIchael will produce a list of spices and hand to to the lady "This is the cargo i have to offer, if you are intersted in any of the last 5 items on it, I can steer you to a very good source about three days sail from here who could provide you with more of those items"

	Spices
	Salt	1600 pounds	1sp/ounce
	Black Pepper	250 pounds	30gp/ounce
	Cinnamon	500 pounds	2gp.ounce
	Rosemary	300	5sp/ounce
	Cumin	200 pounds	3cp/oounce
             Ginger	200 pounds	10gp/ounce
	Oregano	200 pounds	2sp/ounce
	Dried Rosemary 600 pecks	9sp/peck
	Garlic	300 pounds	1gp/pound
	Pepperconrs	2000 pounds	18gp/pound
	Pink Sea Salt	700 tons	4gp/pound
	Dried lavender	150 pecks	4sp/peck

The prices are book prices or the prices i paid for  them  So if your nice, the potiential of a substainal and hefty profit is there.


----------



## Scotley

"Business before we've even ordered? Well, if that is the way you want it..."  She takes the list and perches a tiny pair of gold rimmed spectacles on her nose. "Hmmm, very interesting cargo." Before she gets all the way down the list the waiter arrives to take your orders. "We have a very nice phesant this evening with a fig reduction. The grouper is also quite fresh and grilled on cedar planks and I have a marvelously buttery chardonny to go with it. We are doing a rack of lamb with a pomegranet molasses and mint sauce. The Ariva coast rose is a match made in heaven with this one, but we only have a few bottles left. If you'd perfer a red meat I have some beef tenderloins I was going to age another day or two before deciding what to do with them. I could butterfly one of the best of them and grill it and whip you up a nice bernaise. I know madame is fond of the 62' claret I have in the cellar." Michael looks up and seeing the man's toque realizes with a start that the head chef himself has come out to take your party's order.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner with the Gnome*

Continuing to smile, Michael says "No just the list of goods Madame, nothing should distract us from appears to  be an excellent dinner" with a glace towards the chef Michael adds "If it is as good a fare as i think it will be I shall have to be careful to have my wits dulled by such good food and company" When the order comes to him Michale will order the lamb and abottle of the costa rose. He will also ask that a bottel of the claret be brought to the tabel.


----------



## Scotley

Grond and the lady order the beef to go with the Claret, while Glimmerdwang chooses the lamb. The chef finishes with, "I have some very special sweets, so save a little room my dear," to Ms. Butterflake. The lady returns her attention to the list. "I can use most of this I think Captain, though I may quibble over your prices." 

OOC: Just how much do you stand to profit at these prices? I may not get another chance to post until tomorrow. Work, travel, sleep is the plan for the day.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Michael will make small talk with the gnome and halfling inquiring into how long they have lived here etc....general polite consevation.

OCC: Actually about 50% on most and some few items close to 100% as you gave me a very good deal in their purchase.


----------



## Scotley

Glimmerdwang is native to the Island, while Ms. Butterflake moved here from the Shield Arm nearly 30 years ago. "We, my family I mean, had a salt mine and a sales office here. What with the plague it just wasn't practical or safe to travel a lot, so to keep a hand on the business, I emigrated. It was an adjustment at first, but I'm made some fine friends." She pats the Gnome on the hand. A soup course comes out. It is a delicate vegetable broth with perhaps a little veal as well. In it are three different varieties of mushroom neatly sliced. The leaves of a couple of different fresh herbs season the soup very mildly to allow the mushroom flavors to dominate. Grond looks dubiously at it, but his eyes light up upon tasting it. The halfling stops speaking and seems to be utterly focused on her enjoyment of the soup. Glimmerdwang is also quiet, not wanting to interrupt his friend's enjoyment and eating heartily as well. Soon the little crock is empty and Ms. Butterflake lets the spoon fall into the bowl with a clatter. "Oh that Marque just gets better and better. He's lucky I'm not in the market for a husband." The normally taciturn Grond surprises Michael by commenting. "That was...different. I never thought much about food, but that soup...It was, I don't really have the words. It had levels, layers. In my experience a given food just has one taste, but that was special, somehow it had different tastes all in the same bite." Michael does note that it was quite expertly prepared. Clearly this fellow knows his way around the kitchen. Perhaps Michael even feels a twinge of disloyal guilt. As much as he has enjoyed Gumbar's excellent cooking, this is on a different level.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Michael will continue with the polite conversation and with the disloyal thought to Grumbar gringe at the thought of what this meal will cost. Michael will keep the conversationl ight and flowing durning the meal and will wait for the lady to bring up the subject of business.


----------



## Scotley

Glimmerdwang and Ms. Butterflake are content to make small talk. It soon becomes clear that she owns a large supply house here on the island that is part of an Empire wide supplier of foodstuffs, mostly non-perishables or items with a very long shelf life like dried herbs. Mining, Farming and Shipping is all part of the her umbrella. A fish course of three small items on a long thin plate that starts with a palate-cleansing stack of triangular herbed flat-breads, then a salad of raw crab, lime juice and finely chopped onion and tomato on a little chopped cabbage, and ending with a small grilled filet of whitefish stuffed with fennel arrives with a bottle of chilled Riesling. Michael is thinking, _did we order that? How much is that gonna cost_. Ms. Butterflake begins eagerly spooning the salad onto a flat-bread while Glimmerdwang pours the wine and holds his glass up to the light to examine the color then inhales deeply before taking a sip of the wine and swirling it in his mouth before swallowing. "Ah, a fine Gnomish vintage, mothers milk to me." Taking a slug of the wine and looking dubiously as the little items on the plate Grond nods, "Good wine alright." He stuggles to pick up a flat-bread without smashing it between his big sausagelike-fingers.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Realizing that this is proably his best chance to make a reasonable profit and free up some long needed capatial so as to be able to take advantange of other opportunities...Michael will make a decsion to sell all that he can to her at a reasonalbe profit....the freeing up of captial being more important than huge profits if it comes to that...so he will contiune to make small talk comment on the food and wait till the conservation turns to business.

OCC; Has someone been watching the food network recently


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC; Has someone been watching the food network recently




OOC: Mostlikely. I really just wanted to set the stage for how important the Halfling is on the local food scene. Did you get a new toy yet?


----------



## Scotley

A quick succession of 3 vegetable courses, one fried, one grilled and one baked in sauce are next. Somewhat unexpectedly, they are served with a pilsner rather than a wine. Then the main courses you ordered come next. The lamb is perfectly cooked and the sauce rice and complex. Grond is very pleased with the massive medallions of beef tenderloin that are placed before him. Ms. Butterflake's portions are much smaller, but she is no less pleased. Glimmerdwang takes obvious satisfaction in fish as well. The wine pairings all seem to work well and Michael finds he goes through most of his bottle by himself. A salad course is next. It has a little dressing made with champagne vinegar and some citrus juice as well as oil and fresh herbs. Next a cheese course with with three cordial sized glasses, two of wine including a port and a saturne as well as a lager is presented next. As she starts on this course, Ms. Butterflake finally comes up for air. "Ah, may I change what I said earlier about a husband. I think I'm in love." She returns to the list picking it up as if she had forgotten it was at her elbow all the time. Between nibbles of cheese and sips from the small glasses she places her spectacles back on her nose and comments, "No, you'll have to do better on the larger quantities. If I'm going to be buying tons salt and pepper you're going to have to give me a good volume discount. I can get ginger and cinnamon cheaper than that with ease. Of course you are selling the lavender a little short. Bad crop this year, I've had to pay more than usual." Finishing the lager along with a cube of sharp cheddar she says, "So Captain, how bad do you want to sell the salt, pepper, peppercorns ginger and cinnimon. If you can make me a better deal there, I'll buy the rest at your asking prices."  Glimmerdwang is grinning from ear to ear, Michael can't tell if it is the wine the Gnome has consumed or amusement at the lady's aggressive deal-making. Grond is quiet now, perhaps dulled by the wine and massive consumption of red meat.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Smiling at her comment and before she turns all business Michael says "To bad the chef is not a woman, i would indeed propose marraige within the hour"...As she turns towards business Michael listens to her comments and says..."I truly appreciate your style, Madame, I often get tired of long drawn out not to the point negiogations so I will be equally blunt in my pricing....how does 6 silver a pound for the regular salt, 2.8 gold a pound for the pink sea salt, 20 gp an ounce for the black pepper, 12 gp a pound for the peppercorns, 1.5 gold for the cinnamon per ounce and  7gp an ounce for the ginger"


----------



## Scotley

Popping a final bite of cheese in her mouth and chewing thoughtfully considers your offer. She washes the cheese down with a sip of wine. "What will you do with such a profit I wonder?" She smiles at Michael. "Very well Captain I agree to your terms. How would you like me to deliver payment?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Taking a sip of his wine Michael says "That i do not know yet, but i think you will also realize a profit in time also, that is an ability i do envy in the larger concerns, the ability to be patient and time the market right to maximize profits" Taking another sip, he adds "A draft if fine Madam"...then looking with a twinkle in his eye at them he says "Dare we chance champagne to toast our agreement,,perhaps with a few strawberries"

OCC: Sorry had a sick sinus headache/cold been out of it most of the night.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Obscene Profit*

Calculating the profit mentally, Michael is somewhat staggerd, bewteen his lucky purchase of the cigars and his trading of them and now the selling of the spices he acquried he has went from an overextended postion relaying on his credit line at the Imperial Captain's Bank to bail him out and to finance other vetures to  a cash rich postion. The profit from the spices, especialy the lucky purchase of the pink sea salt etc resulted in his free up 171,438 in captial and profit after the gnomes 3% comission of 5302. Added to that the trade with the gnome himself, Michael has totaled 197,800......this will allow him to pay off the debit with ease on the pirate magic items...as well as cover the cost of the refurbshing of the three ships etc which he was straining to have to do...... so DAMN .... and most thankfully allow him to establish a large cash reserve.............


----------



## Scotley

"An excellent idea." Says the gnome. Ms. Butterflake nods her approval. "They do have a nice cellar here. I'm sure they can find something that will do justice to the moment." Grond rouses himself to say "Here Here!" 

OOC: I'll find some way to seperate you from the cash. You still have to extricate yourself from your troubles with the young dwarf, and I haven't presented the bill for the meal yet. 

Sorry you are under the weather. Get some rest and maybe you'll feel better tomorrow. I'm about to call it a night myself.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves and Dinner*

Michael will join the small group in celebrating the success of the dinner and business arrangement. As the party ends he will see both of them to their respective carraiges etc. As he helps Madame Butterflake into her carriage he will say "It has been truly a pleaseant and enjoyable experience, I hope I may call upon you sometime and take you to either lunch or another dinner".....then to Glimmerdwand he says "I am deeply in your deep Master Glimmerswang, I will send a draft to your place of bussiness tomorrow if that is acceptable or if you have time, please join me for lunch aboard my ship tomorrow"....Michale will then walk back in and settle the bill hopefuly it will be less than 5k but i just dont know  while in there he will ask the matire de' if he could perhaps purcahse two or three bottles of Ms. Butterflakes favorite wine so that he may send them in a gift basket to her.

Settling the accounts, Michael and Grond will return to the ship and a peaceful n ights sleep. "I hope you enjoyed yourself old friend, I was so happy to have you with me on an occasion that just involved pleaseantries instead of bloodshed"

OCC: I have no doubt but i think i may have found a way to kinda buy my way out of the dwarf thing with a gift....

This cold things sucks i am either nauseous or have a headache or both...and no energy at all


----------



## Scotley

Having said your goodbyes, made arrangements for payment and pick up of cargo and paid the tab of 800 gp., Michael has a pleasant ride in the carriage. He sees that Ms. Butterflake and Glimmerdwang are riding in her company carriage, which looks something like a miniature rolling palace. "That was indeed a most pleasant and enlightening evening," note Grond. You return to the Retribution without incident.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dinner*

Upon returning to the ship, Michael will make a inspection of it and the guard posting before retiring to bed.......Sleeping peacefully hopefuly the entire night.


----------



## Scotley

The night passes uneventfully. The rain of the previous evening has died down to a drizzle, but it is a dreary day.

OOC: I'll get a proper post up tomorrow. I have an exciting day of X-Mas shopping ahead.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

Michael will awake refreshed and after a light breakfeast will ascend to the quarterdeck where he will meet with the officers. "We have sold most of our cargo gentlmen so lets see to it we can get it unloaded in a timely and safe fashion. The household goods, the spices need to be all ready to go when their parties arrive so the crew is in for a long day of labor but if we get it all done then we will celebrate tonight that is if Master Willum has managed to engage entertainment for us and Master Guissippe has arranged for the food"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Character Update*

Scott

Here is an undated character sheet for Michael and Company. They are quite impressive as a group as they all have more or less reached significant levels. Which in a way is good as all the ground work has been laid for Nicholas to take his first level as spymaster next level, Grond is truly a bad ass fighter now,,,and Guiessippe is coming along nicely and in another level or so will be given command of the Capticany of the Retribuiton. The only glaring defect they have is a lack of magic, so starting with the next batch of xp, both Michael and Grond will beging crafting magicitems to help flesh them out...


----------



## Scotley

Guissepi nods, "I've arranged for quite a feast we should be able to feed the entire crew in high style for only 800 gp." The grin on Grond's face when that particular figure is announced is priceless. 

Willum adds,  "I was unsure of what exactly would serve as the most appropriate entertainment for such a diverse crew. Then I hit upon an inspiration. It seems that one can, for a small fee put up a small grandstand to hawk wares from the ship with rousing oratory or even song and dance. Now, I don't know if we have much left to sell after our Captain's impressive sales trip ashore, but it doesn't really matter. We'll be auditioning acts for future sales trips. I've lined up over a dozen local acts of various sorts to perform this evening from out little grandstand. We will of course be obligated to use the best of them for future business, but given that we'll have hours of entertainment for a paltry fee, I don't think it will be a problem."   

Imparell is scribbling out some orders for the cargo unloading. While the others are quiet perhaps daydreaming of the food and festivity to come.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: You have plenty of cash to buy some magic items.   

I don't see any attached sheets. Even if they were there I doubt that I'll be able to get them until tonight at home.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

"Thank you gentlemen, your efforts are appreciated" Michael will then turn and address the appropirate figures with the questions ; Did our new crew get safley aboard and settled in?,What it the overall health of the crew, Have their been any offers of cargo either to transport of buy outright?...Any visitors or guests?

OCC: I cant get en world to upload the file but i think it is because my system is running so slow with all the microsoft udates it is downlaoding and causing the pages to hang.

OCC: Yeah i know,, it was not a bitch,,just an observation as to a weakness


----------



## J. Alexander

24th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retributions
Port of Odessipolis
To: Port Authority of Odessipolis

Dear Sir, 

Our planned stay in Odessipolis has been extended by some two days in order to facilitate the unloading of cargo. Please find enclosed the additionaly monies due for the docking fees.
It is our intention to sail on the morning of Sunstime Should you have any question, please feel free to contact me.

Respectfullly
M. Storm


----------



## Scotley

"Nothing new in the way of cargo as yet, but I've got a lead on some armor," replies Amabar. Mangram reports, "the new crewmen are all aboard and we've found them quarters. They are settling in. We've been testing them a little to see where their skills lie and most of them should make decent sailors or marines in short order Captain."  Nac'Losin says, "I'm pleased to report that all members of the crew are fit and ready for duty. I've had no one needing my services in more than 24 hours."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

"Very well then, it seems that all is well for now, let us see about our duties and start the day."  Michael says. As the party breaks up Michael will motion to Nicholas ""Something is afoot here, care to nose about a bit and find out the local gossip and anything you can about Clan McKay"

Michael will then return to his cabin where he will pen the following letters.

24th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Odessipolis
To: The Honorable Chieftian of Clan McKay
      Odessipolis

Dear Sir,

It is in the hope of settling a difficult matter without bloodshed that I take pen and hand and write to you. On the 23 day of Sunstime, several of your younger nobles became involved in trading insults and tauts with members of my crew. Coming upon the scene I saw two groups reaching for weapons and in an attempt to avoid bloodshed, startled them and then orderd my crew to return to the ship. It should be pointed out the at the time the insults started, my crew was in the process of removing construction debris from my ship and were unarmed. As my crew responded to my orders, I found myself drawn into a war of words with your young nobles. To be frank I should have handled the situation better, but I will confess to being tired, annoyed and somewhat put out by the general attitude and bearing of the young dwarves. Needless to say things more or less distingerated and in an attempt to avoid shedding their blood, I made my onboard my ship. At this point your young nobles begin shouting about duels, and cowardice and all sorts of unpleaseantries and I was sore tempted not to deal with them then in there. It was also at this point that they involved the city watch by leveling charges of harboring dangerous creatures when in fact they are members of my crew and have served me with honor and obiedience since they became associated with me. While distressing and annoying I am not concerned about the charges of cowardice etc as the fact that I boarded my ship and did not sail, etc could tie up the charge of leaving dwarven soil for years in the courts and make the young nobles more or less a laughstock of the community. Though i would prefer to avoid this. The most serious matter is their desire for a duel over something as small as bad timing and lost tempers. To be blunt, I do not wish to duel with your young lords, but if I have to I will. Having faced and defeated an Ice Litch and servaral darker foes, I do not fear your young lords but fear I may have to shed blood over something that should have been avoided in the first place had common sense prevailed. I ask that you consider a meeting so that we may come to terms and deal with this issure before it progresses to that point.

Sincerely
M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Shopping Trip*

OCC: Taking the hint, can Michael go ahead and start shopping for some dwarven made magic stuff at book price.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sure, you should be able to buy stuff here within reason.


----------



## Scotley

Nicolas nods and sets off without another word. You posts are soon on there way. Surprisingly, within the hour there is a messenger in the livery of Clan McKay with a message at your gangway.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Clan McKay*

Michale will ask that the messenger be brought aboard. Upon receving him he say :how many i be of assistance, Can i offer you some refreshment"


----------



## Scotley

Despite his gray beard, Michael senses that this is a fairly young dwarf. "Thank you sir, twas a dry run down in haste it twas, something to whet the whistle would be greatly appreciated." As if suddenly remembering why he is here, the lad slaps at a pouch and then digs inside for a missive. It is heavy brown paper embossed with what you guess to be the clan seal. The letter is bound with red ribbon with gold runes and sealed with wax and the clanlords personal seal. As you reach to open it, Nac'Losin says, "Ah Captain, would you mind terribly if I have a look at that before you open it? Such wrappings could contain powerful detrimental magics." Hearing this the dwarf lad very nearly drops his glass of lemonade and looks agog at Nac'Losin. She adds, "it is likely nothing at all, but you must admit we can't be too careful. It is just that I thought I saw a flicker of magic as the lad pulled it from his pouch." The dwarf looks down at his pouch as if he had a venomous snake tied around his waist. She holds out a hand.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

Michael will allow the Priestess to handel the letter first and while she looks at it engages the young dwarf in conversation, "I do belive i can offer you either chilled ale, lemonaid or a refreshing white wine." Then before he can get all indigiant about the priestess and her request Michael will distact him by asking him "While we have a moment could i ask a small favor" He then walks over to his chest were he get the coronation memoriable for the last 5 dwarven kings out and places it on the table. "I found this in an underwater cave, could you perhaps tell me if it is real"

When the priestess finishes the letter, MIchael will read it


----------



## Scotley

The dwarf quickly becomes engrossed in the dwarven memorabilia and the lemonade. 

Nac'Losin hands over the letter. Her fingers are blackened. "My mistake, just a little protection to make sure no one else but you opened the letter. I very nearly ruined it, but I caught the mistake just in time." She hands over the still sealed letter with a few scorch marks on the outside.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

"one can  never be to careful": michael says then opens and reads the letter


----------



## Scotley

Captain Storm,

It is with a heavy heart that I write this letter. The details in your letter ring true, but do not coincide precisely with the stories I've been told. I've also inquired about you and found that you have quite a reputation--good and bad. However, cowardice does not seem to be part of your character. That makes me doubt much that I have been told. I ask that you attend me for high tea this afternoon at Berkshire's Rest, an inn on a small island just off Odessapolis. I will send a boat for you, but you are of course free to simply follow it if you'd prefer your own craft. Under the circumstances who could blame you? If you are interested in speaking with me please tell my messenger, a somewhat credulous lad who at least I know I can trust. I await your reply. 

Bartolamus McKay
Clan McKay


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

24th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Odessipolis

To: The Honorable Bartolamus McKay
      Chieftian of Clan McKay


Dear Sir,

I would first like to think you for such a prompt response to my letter, sent earlier today. It is my sincerest hope that we can find a mutually acceptable solution that allows both of us to avoid an unnecessary waste of life. I shall attend you at Berkshire's Rest this afternoon. In regards to transportation, I shall be happy to use your craft as I have no doubt that safe passage to and from Berkshire's Rest is given and that we may work thru this difficult problem with an open mind and honest heart. I shall bring one of my ship's officers with me Lt. Carodssosa as my escourt.  

Respectfully

M. Storm


After fininshing the letter, Michael will ask Grumbar and one of the other dwarven marines to nose about and find out more information about this Berkshire's rest. Is it a place were duels often occur...etc......


----------



## Scotley

Gumbar and the marine set off to inquire. Soon longshoremen arrive from Ms. Butterflake to begin taking posession of cargo. The payments are in order. 

OOC: You have a good part of the day left before high tea.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves etc*

Michael will spent most of the midmorning, staying close to the ship and hoping that some of the merchants, vendros he meet in the hiring hall two days ago show up with interesing cargos as well as the street vendors he meet yesterday in reagards to blankets etc...

Also, he will just try to stay out of the way and keep a low profile. He will chcek his charts to see if the place is marked....then thinking about it he ask Willum if he will go nose about and the cartographers and pick up any interesting charts of the area or any area in fact....


----------



## Scotley

One offer of cargo comes in. A vendor, a dwarf in a threadbare tweed cloak, has a shipment of tin 'pigs' or ingots. 

Their are two tiny bits of land off Oddessapolis on the charts. Neither is named, but presumably one or the other is your destination. 

The blankets and other gear you purchased yesterday starts to arrive creating considerable chaos as there are a handful of small deliveries mixed in with the departing spices and household goods. 

Willum takes  a pouch of gold an sets off to supplement your charts.

The small bandstand is also being constructed by a local contractor at the same time.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

Michale will ask the vendor about how many he is talking about and the price. As the small street market vendors arrive, Michael will invite them for lemonaide or cool ale while he finishes up the transactin, being civil and polite and treating them as merchants rather than street vendors. He will have the blankets and such stowed and even go so far as to ask their expertise on how best to store them etc...he will even make discreet inquries as to reputable vendors of dwarven ale, and arms such as chainamil, shields and axes. So in effect he will spend the afternoon etc just doing little things and trying not to think much about the upcoming affair while awaiting word from his crew as to what they have discovred so he can plan.


----------



## Scotley

Everybody has a favorite brewer, so you get 5 names for that. The weapons and armor however they come to some consensus on. Crapotnix Armorworks and any of the small operations along upper channel street for Axes. That area has been known for the best Axe makers in Oddesspolis since the last Orc War. 

Grumbar soon returns with the story on Berkshire's Rest and a bemused expression on his face. It seems that a wealthy shieldlander merchant bought the little island and build a fine retreat for his family a couple of generations ago during the plague years. Now the money has run out and the decendants of the old robber baron operate the place as a bed and breakfast. It is best known for weddings and honeymoons rather than deal making. A most unlikely place for a meeting with a clanlord.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

With some solid information in hand in regards to arms, Michael will just have to wait till tomorrow to prusue it and the ale. He will continue to make conservation and entertain the small vendors on a modest scale the when a sufficent number have gathered and are talking, he will say "Gentlemen, it does seem such a waste to have the performers only for my crew perhaps you gentlement would like to  bring your familes down this evening and also watch."

Something is afoot in Michael's mind, he is getting the impression the the clan chief is having difficutlies and does not have absolute conrol over his postion right now and thus lacks the backing and authority to enfocre his will..or something to that nature.......an opportunity may be present here for Michael to forge a great relationship with a dwarven clan if it is not an ambush.

Then on an thought, Michael will call on the priestess and hand her the letter, "Madame, please ensure that this does not get lost and that it cant be magically destroyed from a distance. should this be a trap, then this may well be my bargaing chip. If someone sent a letter out under the false seal of Clan McKay then they will have insutled the entire clan and should it become common knowledge then Caln McKay would have not choice but to hunt down and kill the forgers in order to remove the insult to their honor"


----------



## Scotley

The vendors are quite excited by the impending fest. They continue to chat, eat and drink as long as welcome. What with the merriment and excitement it is quite chaotic on the ship and adjoining docks. 

Nac'Losin grins in her toothy amphibian way. "Very good Captain. I'll lock this away someplace safe." She goes below to take care of it. 

The deliveries complete, some of the vendors even feel the need to return to their shops and it is fast approaching time for the Clan leaders boat to arrive when the Retribution is rocked by a massive explosion below decks. Fire comes shooting out of hatch covers and ports. 

OOC: Please roll a save for the ship itself. Just a d20 will do.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Explosion*

8 ... a bad roll ..but remember it's xmas


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I figured that last post of mine would garner at least a disgruntled phone call.    

The ship catches fire in the aft hold and begins listing to toword the dock. 

OOC: Orders? Actions?


----------



## J. Alexander

*ORders*

Pissed at what he thinks may have occured, Michael will remain calm. Lt. Mangrum please escourt all non essential personell to the dock. Lt. Guiesspiie, See to it the the ship is well anchored to the pier in order to provide stability. Col. Chandar, scouts into the water. Form a defensise peremiter. Lt. Impariell, Prepare to send divers over the side with sail to plug and breech in the hull. Grond, please have the ogiers man the pumps....Michael will then descend into the hold in seach of the priestess.


----------



## Scotley

Nac'Losin is busy gathering some things in her cabin before the smoke and fire can damage them. The fire is further into the ship. The explosion seems to have been in the hold, where a fire continues to burn. Soon the report come in that there is a fairly small hole just below the water line. A patch is soon in place and the ship levels out. The fire is more problematic with buckets and pumps being used by the entire crew to put it out. There is considerable damage in the hold and to some of the cargo there, but it will be some time before anyone can go in and fully assess the damage. Best guess is that somebody slipped in some sort of delayed fireball with the rugs and blankets delivered earlier. 

OOC: Were you worried Nac'Losin was toast?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Damages*

Michael will begin to summon water using the variant of his eldritch blast and begin raining it down on the most problematic areas. As the fire gets undercontrol, Michael will remain in good cheer, commenting that at least it was not coming from the Galley, and that they needed to reconfigure anyways. Basically anything to lighten the mood. Michael will also let it be known that the play/music is still on for tonight.

OCC: YEP


----------



## Scotley

The fire is soon under control. Before Michael can make a really good assessment of the damage he realizes that he will have to move swiftly if he is to be ready for his appointment with the leader of Clan McKay.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Clan McKay*

Going to his cabin, Michael will quickly change into his standard black linen coat, red slike shirt and black leather trousers. Before exiting he will cast clean cantrips on himself and his clothing as well as Guiessippies,
 He will the board the boat after giving orders to Chandar to hire a barge and follow some thirty minutes behind with a strike team


----------



## Scotley

Michael boards the little craft that comes to fetch him. It reminds him of nothing so much as a floating ore cart. The craft is boxy and rugged. It strikes him as been quite old, but meticulously maintained. The seats are little short for Michael's frame, but more than broad enough. The craft has a heavy wide canopy which provides considerable shade. The stubby crafted is crewed by three old dwarven sailors. They welcome Michael with proper honors and then promptly ignore him as they set to work sculling and then sailing toward the rock known as Berkshire's Rest. He is offered no refreshment or other courtesy during the short voyage. This does not seem to be a slight rather these dour working men simply aren't used to offering or getting such comforts. The boat sports a small ballista or over-sized crossbow on the aft upper works. The rest of the boat is open and the mast rises through the canopy. Harpoons and boarding axes, which seem to like ridiculas excess in such a small boat seem to have been part of her construction perhaps 200 years ago as the mounts are built in. There is a very small cabin under the aft upper deck, but the doors to it are closed and no one comes or goes as you sail along. Soon you clear the harbor and start around the island toward your destination. The boat sails out until the land just vanishes over the horizon before making the turn toward Berkshires Rest. It is unlikely that Chandar and his barge will sail so far out from land.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Rest*

Michael will just realax and enjoy the trip with Guiessppie being polite to the dwarves but also not enganging them in conservation.


----------



## Scotley

Guiseppi seems a little nervious as the land fades from view behind, but soon the boat is approaching a small mushroom of rock just off the island of Oddessapolis. 

You bump softly against the wooden pylon and a dwarf drops nimbly to the dock to tie up. The Dwarf who appears to be in charge bids you good day with a terse, "He'll see you in the garden." Then without another word they busy themselves with squaring away the little boat until the return trip. The dock is small and leads to a stair that runs up the cliff-side, turning back upon itself three times. The stone stairs are lined with pink and peach colored bunting and fading sprays of roses. A few rose petals and grains of rice litter the stairs as you climb. At the top you see a large country farmhouse. Three very neat little houses, gayly painted and ornamented with carved wood are in a row overlooking the sea beyond. Tidy animal pins and a kitchen garden are behind. Off to the right is a larger vegetable patch and then formal garden of shrubs. Within you can just make out the roof of some sort of small structure at the center of the hedge maze.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

Michale with Guiesspi in tow will begin to walk forward to the center structure. Michael will then relay his location to Chandar and a brief description of the layout so far. "Keep a sharp eye out, we dont know if were about to sink or swim here"


----------



## Scotley

*An old warrior beneath the tree...*

Giuseppe points out a couple of human children of perhaps 8 and 10 weeding in the kitchen garden. "That doesn't look like an ambush does it? Maybe this guy really just wants to talk? If they really had plans to take us out, I think those dwarves on the boat would have been friendlier to lull us." He shrugs and looks sheepish, hoping he doesn't sound foolish. You walk into the maze which also has flower gardens inside. Some of the beds are just for show, while others seem to be for harvesting flowers. The maze is simple enough to navigate and soon you find yourself in the middle. An odd sight greets you. A tall elm tree stands next to an ornate stone gazebo, the structure you saw earlier. Beneath the tree and old dwarf sits at a folding table. There is only one unused chair. A large basket sits on the ground next to the dwarf from which an enormous baguette protrudes. He looks up and smiles. "Captain Stormwarden I presume?" He wears an old style suit of chain made of a dark metal, it could even be adamantine. Over the back of his chair a long studded leather jack hangs. A dwarven waraxe with a well worn handle leans against the tree just out of reach. The old fellow has his mail coif pulled back to reveal a bald head. You can see old scars on the fellows hand and head, indeed he is missing a finger from his left hand. A cane of stout oak with a large aquamarine stone for a head leans against the table.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

MIchael will address the old dwarf "Yes your Grace, I deeply appreciate your time" Michael will then turn to Gusippis, "Lt Please excuse us if you would and make yourself comfortable in the other garden, I will call you when I need you"... MIchael will then with a nod to the older dwarf, take the vacant sit."


----------



## Scotley

The table is bare except for a few tulips in a plain robin's egg blue vase and a simple white cloth. The dwarf nods and then addresses Giuseppe. "I'm sorry lad, but I've some things to say that I can't bare to share with any more than I have to. I hope you'll forgive me." He hands the younger man a sandwich wrapped in a piece of linen, a large cookie and a chilled bottle of ale. "At least I have a little something for you. Never let it be said that Clan MacKay was unhospitable." After Giuseppe moves out of earshot, the dwarf pulls a couple of small plates and bundles of silverware wrapped in napkins out. He sets out small cups and ladles a strong spicy tea from a warm stone crock and sets out milk and honey. "Captain, thank you for joining me for tea. I'm sorry for the unusual location. I married off a granddaughter here a few years ago and fell in love with the place. I like to come and relax in the shade and smell the flowers and feed the birds. A strange pursuit for an old warrior I know, but people expect someone my age to be eccentric, so no one complains. The Berkshires and good people and they set me up with a table and a basket when I ask. I have to bring my own tea though, they pass off some flowery bilgewater as tea. Good dwarf tea steeped in a stone crock is the only way to go." He passes you a cup. He then takes out the yard long loaf of bread and a knife. "Would you be so kind as to slice the bread while I unpack the rest of the sandwich fillings?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*High Tea*

Sensing the weariness and what appears to be openness of the dwarf Michael will say "Not at all, it would be my pleasure, and I am truly sorry to have such a place that brings back pleaseant and loving memories envolved with these unhappy events." as he is cutting the bread Michael will comment, "The setting is truly beautiful, I must consult with my construcion people and see if we can arrange a simialr relaxing venue instead of a large overzised warehouse. It is peaceful here and i can see how one could easily fall in love with it"


----------



## Scotley

"I'd prefer we enjoy a companionable time together before we talk business." At Michael's comment he adds. "It is a fact of life that I find myself retreating here more and more. You are still young. There is time to find your retreat." Two small stone crocks filled with a thick tomato and cream bisque that smells of seafood come out first. He takes out a small cheese cloth bag and pours some fresh herbs into a palm and rubs his hands together to break up the herbs and release the oils then drops them onto the soup and inhales deeply. "Ah that Ms. Berkshire has taught me a thing or two dwarves didn't know about food." He passes the little bag of herbs over to Michael and he suspects in contains mostly basil with a lesser amount of rosemary and tarragon, perhaps a hint of one or two others. Next, he sets out a tray of slices of smoky ham, roasted beef, white and yellow cheese on leaves of dark bitter lettuce, a smaller tray with sliced olives, pickles, and eggs, then finally, pots of butter and the potent brown mustard of which dwarves are so fond. "I realize this is rather heavy for a human style afternoon tea, but I find that I have to eat early or my stomach pains me all night. I hope you don't mind." He begins to assemble a sandwich of all the ingredients on the trays and in the pots. "If the tea is not to your liking I've another bottle of ale in the basket."


----------



## J. Alexander

*High Tea*

Taking his cue from the older dwark, Michael will keep the conversation pleaseant and rambling until he changes the topic. "No what you have laid out is fine, I had to deal with a matter on board ship before i came so I missed lunch." Michael will the begin to talk food etc with the old dwarf "My chief Grumbar has been most enlighting with his dwarven style cooking though i will confess sometimes he adds just a touch to much pepper and there always seems to be some sort of mushroom worked into every meal either as a course or condiment"


----------



## Scotley

"Aye, we're not shy with the flavor and there are a few mushrooms in the soup." He talks of the flowers and birds that come around and throws a few crumbs to some of the bolder ones that approach. A second round of tea comes out and he adds a pair of big crusty cookies with lots of nuts and dried fruit inside to small plates. Soon the tea and cookies are gone. At last he sets out a pair of tiny stemware cordial glasses and pulls out an ornate glass bottle. Pulling the cork with his teeth he pours a nip of reddish liquor that smells of hazelnuts. "I hope you don't mind if we allow tea time to spill over into the cocktail hour?" He drains the glass and smacks his lips with an 'ah'. He refills the little glass and prepares to sip this one. "Now Captain, since you've indulged an old man we'll get down to your business." He wipes his brow and considers a moment before going on. "Lad, if your a mind to duel with Clan MacKay, I've come to give you satisfaction today. I've my axe and my armor. I may be old, but I fought more foes before you were born than you'll see in a lifetime. I can give you a fight that you might not walk away from." He thumps his chest. "I am Clan MacKay and if one of us is to risk a fall I'd rather give my old life than have the flower of youth trod under foot. My young grand nephew is a stout lad and he's seen a scrap or two, but I've heard your reputation and I think you just might best him. He's not faced proper magic as I have. I once bested a pair of demonic foes tossing foul magics left and right. Summoned they were by a fool of an Orc shaman. They tore him in half before they turned to face me. Heh, that was a bloody right fight." He realizes he is starting to ramble and then reins himself in. "Anyway Captain, if it is a fight you want, I'll give it to you. However, I hope that we can find another way forward."


----------



## J. Alexander

*High Tea*

Smiling at the old dwarf Michael will say "Had i wanted to fight or engage in combat with Clan McKay I would have accepted your grand nephews challenge on the spot. It was my sincere wish as outlined in my letter to you that we avoid any bloodshed over such a trivial matter." Pausing to take of sip of his cordial Michael continues "My issue is with your grand nephew and not with you Sir, so besides being terrible foolish to engage you in combat, one in which i could do nothing but lose even if I was victioruis in our duel it would not be right or proper for me to accept you invitation" Taking another sip he continues "The truth is, I desire no combat, maybe that is cowardice but unless it is necessary,the taking of life should be avoided"...."I simple want the matter setteled so as to prevent any bloodshed even if it means that among many of your Clan I will be seen a a coward. I ask neither terms or compensation just that the matter be quietly dropped and we go on with our lives"


----------



## Scotley

"I am pleased you don't want a fight today. I've had enough of that to last me a lifetime." He refills your glass. "That still leaves us with a problem. I can't merely sweep the whole matter under the rug and be done with it. Believe me I considered just sending the boy off to the deepest mine to work out his youthful exuberance with pick and shovel, but in peacetime a clanleader isn't an absolute ruler. These days its all about profit and upholding Dwarven dignity. The bean counters on the clan council insist that we pursue this matter. The lad does have the weight of Dwarven law behind him as well as a lot of clan members. The fact that the lad is likely to get crushed under the weight of it, seems of little consequence to the bean counters. In truth losing a promising young dwarf to the likes of an evil greedy human captain would be good for business in their minds. The other younger members of the clan see the lad's death as just one less person between them and my chair. You see my problem."


----------



## J. Alexander

*High Tea*

"I see your problem, there is no easy out" Michael says...."Would the bean counters think twice about their position if it was to cost the clan a construction contract in the range of 50k"


----------



## Scotley

"Well such a thing might indeed make a difference. Of course their are still matters of pride and law to be addressed. The boy has always been strong willed. A family trait I'm afraid, but in recent days, ever since he and his friends returned. He just hasn't been the same. He's more willful and dangerous than ever."


----------



## J. Alexander

*High Tea*

Listening closely to his words Michael will ask "Did he perhaps attend "The Masque of the Golden Grotto at Meramids Rest" or do you know if his friends did?


----------



## Scotley

"Aye, he and his friends had made a trip of it. They visited several islands and finished their trip with a stop in that place known as Mermaid's Rest for a Masque. I don't hold with such things myself, but the young like to sow their wild oats you know."

OOC: So did the lightbulb just go on over your head? You thought I was giving you new problems, when it was old problems come back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## J. Alexander

*High Tea*

"My Lord, you and your clan are in grave danger, I hope we are in time" Michael will then relate the story of Mermaids Rest and the Masque including how he almost succombed to the Lavender scented poision. He will describe in detail the room and the altar as well as the "Black Flames"..then he says "It is a plot my lord to disrupt the very fabric of the empire, we must act quickly. If you doubt that i say then please contact Lord Tanis he can verify much of my story and what we saw or I will subject myself to your priests"

OCC: It was a educated guess based on his comment.....and with you one never knows ....slow going transferring all the data over to a new laptop...very slow but doing it file by file so as not to transfer any nasty virues etc......


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: ...and with you one never knows ....




OOC: I'll take that as a complement.   

"That is truely a fantastic tale. I tell you honestly if not for some of the strange behavior of my grand nephew and the odd new friend that returned with him I would not believe it. I now believe he and his friends brought one of these will sapping undead back with them from the Masque." He rubs the back of his neck and then refills the cordial glasses. He raises his to you. "Those we lost along the way," and downs it. "Captain, I must return immediately to the city and visit a priest I know. We'll sort this matter out shortly. May I call upon you tomorrow at your ship?"  

The old dwarf may have been slow to start this meeting, but once he has a course of action he wastes no time. "My men will see you back to your ship. I shall give your regards to Lord Tanis." He leaves the basket and scoops up his axe. With a few parting words he takes his leave.


----------



## J. Alexander

*High Tea*

"Certainly, time may be of the essence in this matter as well as suprise. I will await you tomorrow." Michael will then take  his leave, collect Guisseppi and return towards the ship. Along the way, he will inform Col. Chandar that all is well and to starting thinking of the best way to secure the ship against and attack tonight. Michael will then inform the Priestess that all is well and that he is headed back to the ship.


----------



## Scotley

The return to the ship is uneventful. Michael spots Chandar's barge low on the horizon as the little dwarf boat returns to port. It shadows you home and after a brief circuit of the harbor, the marines return to the ship. If the dwarves are aware of it, they say nothing. Nac'Losin notes that a smirking band of young dwarves could be seen on the dock earlier as the burned debris was being cleared from the ship. By the time Michael is back aboard the first of the performing acts is setting up on the grandstand.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

Michale will spend the day once back on ship overseeing and making arrangements for repairs. He will use the opportunity to have the interioror seems repitched and caulked and well as the bow reinforced in case of ice and the addition of a small steel icebreaker that can also be used to ram if necessary. He will direct Chandar to establish a secuirty peremiter around the grandstand and ship and for him to liason with the local watch.


----------



## Scotley

Amazingly, no one was killed in the incident. What injuries were sustained have all been treated or healed by Nac'Losin to a level that everyone should make a full recovery. The ship only one piece of really serious damage--the hole in the hull. The hold will need a complete refit, and the hull will need repair. There is both fire and water damage. That hold will need a complete refit as well as some repairs of smoke and water damage above and below. All the new blankets and such just purchased are a total loss. About 30% of the armor and weapons purchased from Giraldi are also a loss. Some of the food stuff and water barrels laid in for the next journey will have to be replaced. 

The modifications in reinforcing the hull and adding the steel prow will increase the weight of the ship and reduce the overall capacity of the ship by a few tons, but it is something that can be done without a major overhaul. 

The perimeter is established and soon Michael hears laughter as a comedy troop performs three short skits on the grandstand. Chandar tries to work with the guards on shore, but the give a chilly reception at best. At least of few of them join the crowd to keep down trouble, but mostly to watch the show.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Party*

NOT at all amused by the damage, but having nothing he can really do about it Michale will use the delay in port, assuming it will be two weeks or so to really outfit the ship and make it seaworthy for the long voyage ahead. If possible he will add a thin layer of tin, which is light to the interior of the ship, in the cargo holds and keel to add extra water proofness and sturdness and a small increas in weight as well as the addition of two additoanl pumps. He will see about four ballistas (masterwork) and one light catapult (masterwork) for the ship's arament. Also he will inquire as to everfilling water barrels so he can reduce the weight and amount of fresh water needed each day. He will also send Willum out and about to seach for scrolls of magical, clerical and druid spells for purchase and will ask the priestess to do the same......such spells as lighting bolt, fireball, cure's, web, and any others they can come accross at a reasonable price. He will aslo look for a 4th or 5 level wizard or anyone who can copy arcane spells into a spell book which he will also have William purchase.....

And look for cargos etc


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay that is quite a laundry list of things. I'll try to address them this evening. I'd say two weeks will be pushing it to have all the mods to the ship done. It is unlikely that there are masterwork seige engines about ready for sale. These would be custom items fitted to the spaces on the ship where you want them mounted. The interior tin would also be a very big job.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rethinking*

Better then tin and proably more cost effective Michael will continue to have individual look for scrolls of the protective nature and will also consult the priestess about creating more powerful and permeante protective wards on the ship..that should suffice.....


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rethinking !!*

In consultaion with the all might DM...Michael will make the following changes to his plan.

He wants to add 4 superior pumps with appropriate fire hoses to the ship.  two to each side fore and aft. One water cannon that can double as a fire house to the bow of the ship. One masterwork Ballista to the bow and stern section on swivels. He will even go so far as to try and recruit two dwarves who are master artillerts to man each ballista...

The ship will be reinforced in the sten and bow with copper sheeting and timber as they are the most vulnerable areas for ice. As the hull is being repaired and recaulked MIchael will have Willulm lead the crew in song concering seaworthiness, ice breaking, strenght, speed and endurance. Along the upper and lower keel and along the main rail Michael will have something similar to a 4x8 addeded the lenght of ths ship as a reinforcing beam. This beam will hold the inscribed wards for protection against evil, outsiders, fire, acid, cold and lighting.
These wards will be both sung into the wood as well as having pure silver symols, glyps etc stating it's intent inmbeeeded into the wood. Michael and the priestes will use there own magic to charge the  silver sympbols, glypths.

Now..while he is in port, Michael will finally have time to use his magic to craft arms and armour etc.....as well as wondersou itmes. so he wises to create the following

5 silver wands that have detect magic on them at will using his invocation Detect Magic at Will. (Prevent someone from smuggling more magic onto the ship as well as coming in handy in raids .....

He will enchant two of Guiesspeis   4pistols so that when a bullet is fired an extra 2d6 of eldritch blast damage is added to the bullet.This should help solve his problem in combat.

While on the subject of firearms Michael will enchant 5 masterwork long rifles so that when a bullet is fired from them it is transformed into and eldritch spear (a base invocation) that has a range of 350 yards and does 2d6 worth of damage. This will be the ship's long distance striking power. 

Finally he will create 5 long spears that add an extra 1d6 of sonic damage , using energy subistiuons, when the strike or are placed in water..this will be a very nasty suprise for opponets of his water troops.

In regards to mundane items he will have constructed using the formula he already tinkered with the creation of depth charges using thunderstones as their base...Basically after a selected time exposed to water the thunderstones explode. Michael was thinking of something in a tin tube with several different holes that can be opened to either decrease or increase teh exposure to water........the depth charges explode with the force of two thunderstones....whiel not potiential that lethal they should be able to wreak havoc against water breathing assialts like the big ass shark he had to deal with much earlier.

Michael will spend his time mainly on the ship and trying to scrounge up any cargos he can that appear decent.

He will also post a notice asking for bids for a constrution project on Tergere, He wants the dwarves who are expert in stone to create the barrely vaults. Michae has changed his mind having visited with the Chierftian. The main ground will be gardens with row houses forming the peremiter and also function as a wall leaving a very large open garden area forming the celing of the Vaults. The vaults are 20 feet high which will allow three levels for climate controlled storage at a cost much less than the huge ass warehouse as well as leading more area to store just strung out more which in light of a few things may be a good area. There will be two three entrances to the main hallway to allow for better security etc...I l ike the idea of gardens in the center overlooking the piers and dock areas...think it will be spiffy and of course harder to fathom what may or may not be in the compound.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Some excellent ideas. You'll have to give me a little time to figure out how they will all work out. I'll sleep on it. 

The structrual mods to the ship should be no problem. The wands as well. Detect Magic is only a cantrip after all. 

The long range guns should be simple enough. The other items will require a bit more thought as will the wards, hiring artillerists and finding a cargo.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Long Guns*

If the long guns are that simple, Michael will wait on construting the long spears and concertrate of making up to 25 of the long guns as he will need them for the other ships being refitted.

LIkewise...he will create 5 more long guns that turn the bullet into sonic damage within the weapons normal range increments...that should be very effective against sea creatures trying to get close to the ship etc..


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> If the long guns are that simple, Michael will wait on construting the long spears and concertrate of making up to 25 of the long guns as he will need them for the other ships being refitted.
> 
> LIkewise...he will create 5 more long guns that turn the bullet into sonic damage within the weapons normal range increments...that should be very effective against sea creatures trying to get close to the ship etc..




What I should have said is 'easy to build within the rules.' There is a long range property as well as a sonic property already in the rules so cost and such will be easy. Making them is still a challenge.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Simple*

Michael will stay the course with the long guns..........and maybe two pistols similar to the long rifels but using pistol ranges and the 2d6..I thinki it is best to focuse and concertate on these few and slowly expand...


----------



## Scotley

A pretty good crowd has gathered to watch the shows on the dock. Food and ale vendors are doing a brisk business. The acts vary from droning bad singers to an impressive acrobatic troop and a pretty good acting troop with a few good singers. There may actually be some performers worth using in the future among those auditioning in you little 'dwarven idol' contest. Fortunately, the performances seem to be getting progressively better as the event goes on, which keeps the crowd and your own men happy. The newlyweds, Chandar and Fa'Duatha actually dance a romantic slow dance together on the foredeck during one crooner's performance. Grumbar's new kitchen is cranking out plenty of good if simple food for the crew to eat while enjoying the show.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Entertainment*

Michael will enjoy the show for the first few hours then seeing all is well and mostly secure, he will go below and thank Grumbar and his galley crew for their sacrafice in not being able to see all the show "Perhaps Master GRumbar while we are in for repairs you could recruit you two or three assistants who you could then train up in addition to your hands here for our new ships"....Michael will then go back topside where he will say chat briefly then inform Chandar, Grond and the officers as well as the priestess that he is retiring to his cabin for the night. "No slight to the performers, but it is for the crew to judge who they like..then reaching into his pocket he will hand a 50gp pouch over to the Priestess. "Please see that this is divided among all the performes with my thanks for a job well done" As he descends to his cabin he will ask Chandar to have two guards posted on the quartedeck, two outside his cabin.


----------



## Scotley

*A new day...*

Gumbar asks permission to go ashore over the next couple of days and visit some eating establishments. There he hopes to find some young cooks in training who would be interested in going to sea. 

Michael has had a long day. Despite the noise of performers and crowds he is soon asleep and undisturbed until nearly 9 the next morning. At that point he wakes on his own. He is confused at first because he can still hear singing. _Did the show go on all night?_ But then he recognizes the slightly silibant voices of the crew. It seems that Willum is capitalizing on the enthusiasm for music engendered by the previous evening's performance is is working with the crew on some songs.


----------



## J. Alexander

*A New Day*

Michael will grant Grumbar his request before turning  in.

Waking to a pleaseant sound, Michael willslowly get ready to face the day. After having breakfeast he will leave his cabin say around 10:30 am and inspect the ship. Following that, he will spend the day quiely at a table on the quarter deck  just listening and resting.


----------



## Scotley

The ship is still a mess from the previous day's excitement. Crews are working to clear the final debris and plans are being drawn up for the repairs. Giuseppe comes to the table. "Captain, will we being doing all the upgrades and repairs you've asked for ourselves or hiring outside help?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Refit*

Smiling to himself and the young man Michael will say "I had not given it that much thought, we should see who is avaialbe to do the repairs proefesionaly. Why dont you take a squad and go ashore and visit the various ship wirghts etc and see if they are interested in a job."
He will continue, "Until then we can have the crew get her ready with a through cleaning and scrubbing"

Then as if stiking upon a thought Michael will ask for Lt. IMpariell. Once the toad man arrives he says "We need to make sure everything we have is clean and properly stored for the long trip. Go ashore with a small party and visit the local laudiys and ask if the can handel all our linens, the crews clothes, even or canvas tarps and sails, I want it all laundred, cleaned, repaired and then have the crew repack it with the appropiate herbs etc to prevent mildew and decay." 

He will then summon Chandar, "Col. take some men and go visit the arms and armour makers. We need reliable and sturdy gear for our marines and marines that will be training on Terger. Look and bring back your recommendations as to what equipment you would like to see them have"


----------



## Scotley

"Very good Captain. I'll see what I can find and pass along your orders to the men." With that Guisseppi is off. 

Imparell nods his understanding and issues orders to start gathering thing to be washed, mended or discarded. He then makes his own way ashore. 

Finally, Chandar considers for a moment and comments, "I have some ideas about weapons, armor is a little more tricky. Traditionally, Marines are lightly armored do to the risk of falling into the water or being on a sinking ship in heavy armor. The salt water also makes maintaining metal armor a challenge. Do you want to stick with the traditional cork and canvas or risk something heavier? Should I get some heavier armor for troops on garrison duty?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Refit*

"Good question Col, lets say we look at chainmail for ther marines and we can see about adding some magic to prevent rust etc.......and yes for garrison troops some heavier armor. I will leave it in your hands to decided what is best."


----------



## Scotley

"Very well Captain. I will pursue mail, but some of the men will be uncomfortable wearing such weighty armor on ship. Almost all armored sailors wear cork and canvas, as do most marines. Our amphibious Marines should be able to survive falling into the sea in heavier armor, but the others will be in grave danger."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Refit*

"I know Col. but it is a trade off..to date we have been in stand up fights and we need all the protection we can get. I know that will change in the future so perhaps we can look into a combination of light and heavy squads the only real difference being the cork and canvas armor or the chaimail. I just feel we will run into less trouble in the long run especaily on shore calls with chain mail..but yes while at sea we should have cork and canvas for routine wear."


----------



## Scotley

"Very good Captain. I'll see what I can find." He soon leaves the ship. Fa'Duatha comes on deck to sun herself in her husband's absense. This seems to be a popular passtime for all the amphibians when off duty. Michael soon notes a steady stream of baskets going and coming. A small group of sailors carefully inspects each returning basket of laundry before it is allowed within 20' of the ship. It seem Imparell has met with some success. Gumbar returns looking very full and somewhat flushed from drinking wine. He smiles up at Michael as he makes his way aboard and gives a 'thumbs up' gesture suggesting that he too has met with success. Late in the afternoon a pair of dwarves, one old and one young, in the livery of Clan McKay come asking to see Michael privately.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Meetings*

Michael will smile at all the goings on and fresh laundry as they arrive and the sailors attitude towards them. When the dwarves arrive, Michael will leave his perch on the quarterdeck and personaly meet them on the main deck.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Sorry, no time to do justice to this one. Have to post tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley

The two dwarves introduce themselves and a messenger and the chief Herald of Clan McKay. They ask for a moment to deliver a letter and then have a few words with you. The messenger provides the letter. 

It is from the young Dwarf who challenged you:

Captain Stormwarden,

Consider this letter and apology to you and your fine crew. It also represents a formal withdrawal of all charges I levied against you and my challenge. I find that I have contracted a rare illness which has greatly affected my temperament and judgement. At the direction of the Bishop, I will be leaving Oddessapolis immediately for the Holy Shrine of the Church of Heaven for extended treatment and recovery. I sorry that I was unable to come to you personally to resend my charges and challenge. My current mental infirmity makes that quite impossible. My actions were rash, ill-considered and without merit. I have dispatched the Herald of Clan McKay to arrange any restitution that you might require for the insult I have given to you and your crew. Again I extend my most humble apologies to you and your crew. Formal notice the withdrawn challenge and charges has been sent to the proper authorities and is a matter of public record. 

The scrawled signature at the bottom of the letter is clearly not in the same hand as the rest of the letter. However, the young Dwarf's name is neatly printed and his personal seal is affixed. 

The Herald looks up at Michael expectantly. "Captain is there somewhere private we could discuss terms?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

"Certainly, please follow me" Michael will then lead them to his cabin and ask that refreshements be brought to them. Once they are in private Michael will say "I think i can save us a lot of time" Smiling he says "It is not his fault that he acted like he did, I i would be remiss in holding him to account, I myself only bareley escaped a similar illness thru the quick actions of my ship's singer. I hold the young dwarf and Clan McKay blameless in the matter and seek nothing more than what has already been freeely given"...then he adds "It is it not to difficult or if it si not prohibited I would like to hear the story of how things played out since my meeting"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letters*

25th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Odessipolis

To: Captain Honager Marin
      Marin and Son
      Port of Cambry

Dear Captain Marin,

Events from the masque still continue to unfold and it is with deep concern and regret that I must report that I have failed to find any trace of your son to date. It apperas as if there were numerous indiviudals who fell under control of our foes and who have been sent back to their homes in order to cause confusion and havoc. If you hear reports of someone acting outside of their normal charcter or personailty then it may be they are acting under the influnece of a foreing agent. Should something like that come to your attention, invesitage it and find if they have developed a new acquitance or best friend as this appears to be their operational pattern. I will be delaye here some three weeks in order to refit my ship which was severly damaged thru one of this taken by our foe. I trust this finds you well and I will continue to send status reports.

Respectfully submitted
M. Storm
(via the messeage logbook)



25th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Odessipolis

To: Captain Iago
      The Judith D
      Port of Tergere


Dear Captain Iago

I hope this letter finds you well and that the repairs are coming along on your ship. I take pen in hand to inform you of a potiential market for your cargo. I have disposed of the salt and spices I purchased from you in the Port of Odessipolis to Madame Butterflake. She runs a large warehousing operation and may well be interested in your remaing cargo. Best of luck to you and I look forward to our continued assosication.

Respectfully

M. Strom
(via the logbook to Pandar' Losin)


25th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Odessipolis

To: Matthew Stormwarden

Dearest Uncle

It is with great joy and pride that i can inform you that fortune has smiled upon me and my little crew. Storm and Company is now the outright owner of 4 fine vessels and several fine cargo's. My earlier letter to you offering a chance for variouis family members to buy is still stands and my request for additionaly family and close friends to help me man the little fleet is now needed more than ever. I trust this finds you and the famil well.

Respectfully

M. Storm


----------



## J. Alexander

*Letters 2*

25th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Odessipolis

To: Vitorria Latzarri
      Captain
      Donna e Ciest

Dear Captain Latazzari

It was a heavy heart that I take pen in hand and inform you of yet another event that relates to the Masque of the Golden Grotto. While visiting the Port of Odessipolis, it came to our attention that several of the younger dwarves who had attended the Masque had returned home apparently in good health. Upon their return it was obeserved that their behavior and personality had changed and that they were creating problems for everyone. Investigating the problem it was discovered that they had returned to their home with a new friend and that their mental state had be unblalaced. Should you encounter similar circumstances or patterns of behavior please infom the local bishop and perhaps he can deal with the matter. I trust this finds you and your lady wife well.

Respectfully

M. Storm


25th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Odessipolis

To: Turgolon Bey
     Druid and Page to the High Grove
Dear. Bey
It was a heavy heart that I take pen in hand and inform you of yet another event that relates to the Masque of the Golden Grotto. While visiting the Port of Odessipolis, it came to our attention that several of the younger dwarves who had attended the Masque had returned home apparently in good health. Upon their return it was obeserved that their behavior and personality had changed and that they were creating problems for everyone. Investigating the problem it was discovered that they had returned to their home with a new friend and that their mental state had be unblalaced. Should you encounter similar circumstances or patterns of behavior please infom the local bishop and perhaps he can deal with the matter. I trust this letter finds you well.

Respectfully

M. Storm


25th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Odessipolis

To: Dom Argosta Tullian
     The Western Reach

My Lord Tullian

It was a heavy heart that I take pen in hand and inform you of yet another event that relates to the Masque of the Golden Grotto. While visiting the Port of Odessipolis, it came to our attention that several of the younger dwarves who had attended the Masque had returned home apparently in good health. Upon their return it was obeserved that their behavior and personality had changed and that they were creating problems for everyone. Investigating the problem it was discovered that they had returned to their home with a new friend and that their mental state had be unblalaced. Should you encounter similar circumstances or patterns of behavior please infom the local bishop and perhaps he can deal with the matter. I trust this letter finds you well.

Respectfully

M. Storm

25th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Odessipolis

To: Madame Arianna Mathain
     Bornholme

Dear Madame,

It was a heavy heart that I take pen in hand and inform you of yet another event that relates to the Masque of the Golden Grotto. While visiting the Port of Odessipolis, it came to our attention that several of the younger dwarves who had attended the Masque had returned home apparently in good health. Upon their return it was obeserved that their behavior and personality had changed and that they were creating problems for everyone. Investigating the problem it was discovered that they had returned to their home with a new friend and that their mental state had be unblalaced. Should you encounter similar circumstances or patterns of behavior please infom the local bishop and perhaps he can deal with the matter. I trust this letter finds you well and that you have safley arrived back in Bornholm. 

Respectfully

M. Storm


----------



## Scotley

*The tale*

"Well Captain, since you ask for nothing more than the story, I shall give it to you. Though you must understand that I was not present for the events that transpired and my tale is second and third hand at best." He takes a breath and begins, "This morning the Clan leader called your young antagonist in for a chat, under the pretense that he was planning to hire lawyers to pursue the matter against you. This was of course a feint. Instead, he invited the lad and his friends to join him for breakfast at the Clan Keep. Having called upon the Bishop after his meeting with you, McKay had not only the Bishop, but a half dozen sisters of the holy fist waiting in the hall behind a screen. The sisters are an order of dwarven women similar to militant monk, but who specialize in the handling of the demon possessed and mentally deranged. When the Bishop stepped from behind the screen and presented his holy symbol forcefully while the sisters tossed holy water, it is said that the 'friend' brought home from the Masque burst into flames despite having just been anointed with holy water. He burned away to nothing but a dark stain on the stone, which the staff are having considerable trouble cleaning. Anyway, the young dwarves went mad at the sight and drew weapons spoiling for a fight. The sisters and McKay gave it to them. They quickly knocked all the lads unconscious though they fought like demons. It is said that the Bishop had to call upon his divine power to raise on the the sisters from the dead right there in the hall. I for one believe this is embellishment, but it is possible. Those in the household at the time said that the sounds of the battle though brief, were fierce." He shakes his head. "Anyway, after a brief discussion with the Bishop and MaKay, it became clear that the lads were not to be disabused of their notions by the slaying of the 'friend'. It was decided that they would be taken away in chains for a period of rest and recuperation. I was called in to pen that letter for the young dwarf to sign and I can tell you that he was more animal than Dwarf when I saw him. The Bishop is quite confident that all the lads will recover fully once they've had a little time and treatment. Before mid-day today a ship was on its way to take them to the Holy Isle."  He nods at the young messenger who has been listening to the tale open-mouthed. The lad recovers himself and produces a paper. The Herald continues after handing Michael the paper. "McKay told me that you might not be interested in any payment. If that were the case I was to give you this offer." Michael sees that it is a request to ship a large consignment of weapons to Bronhelm for Clan McKay. The rate offered is a full 50% higher than the going rate. The quantity involved would fill three quarters of the retribution's available cargo space.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

Somewhat stunned by the offer, Michael will say this is generous and I accept but in fairness only at 25 percent above the rate. "Please tell the Chief that i am truly sorry for what has befallen his clan it with his permission, as I seek out the perperators for my own vengence I shall keep him advised of the developements"....pouring some wine for them all Michael adds "I would also be intersted in hiring clan McKay for a construciton project that i am needing massive stonework and engineering expertise on"


----------



## Scotley

The Herald responds that he will convey your counter offer to the clan and that he thinks it very likely that they will be happy to accept your price. He thanks you for the wine and takes a sip and smiles, clearly pleased with it.

"Clan McKay has produced some fine engineers and contractors. We've a thousand years experience and are always happy to consider a project. Can you tell me more about this particular contract so that I can take it back to the Clan for their consideration."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The contract*

"I can do better than that" Michale says as he produces a rough copy of the blueprits. "As you can see, I willneed solid stone work for the barrel vaults that support the supper structure as well as for the piers and dry docks. currenlty i have crews involved in builiding the outlined draiange ditches along the exterior" Michael says..."If you wish, you can take this copy if it will help"  Michael will then see him off the ship with his thanks and a personal letter to the Chief.

25th day of Sunstime
Aboard the Retribution
Port of Odessipolis

Chief of Clan Mckay

I am happy to hear that your nephew will recover in time and that further disaters were avoided. I truly wish we had meet under more pleseant circumstances but count myself fortunate to have meet you. Please convey my sypahties to the young dwarfs immediate famiies and if I can be of further assistance just call upon me. I will sail within three weeks and with your permission shall keep you posted of any events related to the Masque.

Respectfully

M. Storm

Michael will then summon the priestess and bring her up  to date. "We are facing a cunning and foul foe here. we need to see to the ship's defences...Do you think we should recruit another healer or more divine support?"

Michael will then call for an officers dinner that evening to discuss matters.


----------



## Scotley

The Herald and the Messenger take a copy of the blueprints and he assures you that he will be in touch before you sail in three weeks time. They dispatch your letter to the Clan Chief as well. 

Nac'Losin consider over one of your good cigars. "I can always use the help, but if you involve the church of heaven formally in your crew you'll be getting more eyes and ears than you may want."


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Priestess*

Smiling somewhat slyly at the Priestess he says "well i was hoping that you could help me recruit a few from your order or other affiliated orders who are not so how we say pickey when it comes to how serious matters sometimes have to be dealt with"......then as a suprise Michael turns the conversation "I promised you a temple i belive so what do you think of using one of the four cornerstone buildins as an open air temple to your faith in the compound...as with the other builidgs. rooms etc will be below the main level but it would have a lovely view overlooking both the inner and outer gardens."


----------



## Scotley

Nac'Losin grins, "well if you have the time to groom my own help then I'm more than interested. Having a proper temple at the compound is also very appealing. It will be an ajustment for the faithful though. They are not used to such fine temples. I'm sure they'll learn to live with it though."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

"What strenghths you strengthns me" Michael says..."And besides a promise is a promise and I will proably need you close by for many years to keep me out of the weeds"


----------



## Scotley

"We have accomplished much in a short time, but I wonder how long we can survive at the pace you set."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Conservations*

"I honestly wonder that myself Priestess, so much has happend that just had to be dealt with or so it seemed...then the unexpected...I am hoping that the three weeks here will prove a blessing allowing us to settle down somewhat...we then go to the Crystal Princess to raise her and then on to Bronholm....but we do need to put things in place,, thus the rush..upon our return from the North I wish things to be completed on Tergere and have a home/base consturcted for all our people.. then i will get about construcint the ship. I am hoping for a more or less peacful trading voyage to Bornholm so things could settle down....and would i be remis in asking if you could possible be persuaded to brew or purchase  as many potions of healing as you can during the next three weeks......I want to be prepared for the future and dont want anyone left at risk if we can"


Michael will then spend the day resting..and waiting for dinner...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Magic Items*

As per our discussion with Chandar earlier....Michael can craft Crystals of Aquatic Action MIC page 25 and afix them to the chainmail..this gives them the ability to breath water as well as some movement in water.. at no penalites...I think the cost is like 500 gp to great  so a really good value...

Better yet I found one for just 500 gold pieces that allows the wearer to breath underwater for 5 rounds........i think that will be the most cost effective.........


----------



## Scotley

She agrees to get to work on more potions and requests some funds for materials and to try and purchase some locally as well. 

Michael spends the day going over his rather limited library of magical tomes to get ideas about the armor problem and finally stumbles onto something. Before he knows it the smells of dinner are wafting up from the galley.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Okay let me see if I've covered everything you got floating right now for the next three weeks. 

Repair and refit the ship including magical runes. 

Making or buying healing potions. 

Making magical long guns and armor enhancements. (don't forget there is an exp. cost associated with making magic items...)

Loading the cargo for Clan McKay, filling 3/4 of the space.

What is left of your current cargo? Is there any space left for new cargo? If so I assume you'll want to buy more.

Anything else you plan to accomplish before you leave Oddessapolis? Did I leave anything out?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Questions*

Actually with the spices gone, the household furniture the only cargo left is the arms and armor from Griraldi of which i lost a third.....and tobacco and dyes..so should be about 60 tons of space left.....45 for clan mckay and 15 for us.....

Yep you got it

That and 
willums looking for charts and magic scrolls......


----------



## Scotley

OOC: That all sounds good. Do you want to continue to play out the events of the next three weeks or do you want to advance time until you are getting ready to sail. I have a couple of things that we will still need to sort out before you sail, but we can sort of jump to them and let the interviening days be a blur of item making, rune carving and construction.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

That was kinda of my idea....i dont see a need to role play the 3 weeks unless you do


----------



## Scotley

No need, though a few things will happen during that time that I will detail this evening or tomorrow as time permits.


----------



## Scotley

OOC: I haven't forgotten you, but you've given me too much to do, so it may take me another day to get a proper post up. Goodnight!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Delay*

No porblem.....figured you were still shaking yoursefl free..no hurries


----------



## Scotley

*Week 1*

The first week of the continued stay in Oddessapolis is a blur of preparations, repairs, runecarving and fruitless searches for a cargo and magic. You also manage a few social calls with people you met at the club early in your visit.


----------



## Scotley

*Week 2*

On the second week plans are complete and workmen have been going on the new features for a few days. The Retribution is the scene of considerable chaos. By this time Nac'Losin has laid in a good supply of healing magic and the 5 long guns are completed. Michael gets a line on a cargo of beer. Two sorts, Greybeard, an unusual beer in aged in white oak barrels in a special secret process. Highly prized and quite rare. The other is malt beer with spices called Gnome's Cap though it is dwarf made. Again a small batch brew of some value. There is enough to fill your limited remaining cargo space at double the cost of regular beer. With some luck Michael could get three times regular beer costs for it in more distant ports. 

OOC: Wanna buy the beer or keep looking?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Buy the Beer*

Michael will buy the beer...should be a goof cargo.....want me to figure the weight and number of barrels or do you want to...how about Guiesspies pistols. the armour and the crystals to allow them to breath underwater for 5 rounhs....


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Michael will buy the beer...should be a goof cargo.....want me to figure the weight and number of barrels or do you want to...how about Guiesspies pistols. the armour and the crystals to allow them to breath underwater for 5 rounhs....




OOC: You can figure the beer. The other items are still being worked on. I haven't done week three yet! Are you making crystals or buying them? You'll only be able to make a couple in the time you have left.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Buying*

I am buying them book price 500 each...........as well as the dwarven made chainmail for the ogiers and lizardmen and marines.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Three Weeks in Port*

Michael will spend his off time more or less in his cabin...thinking about the next course of action and how best to protect the ship.........


----------



## Scotley

*Unexpected Guests*

By the middle of the third week, the armor is being delivered and the hold is ready for cargo. Two days before you plan to sail, you get word that you have a visitor, a human woman.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

"This is indeed most interesting, please have the priestess to join me for properitys sake." Michael will then ask that the women be brought to the cabin.


----------



## Scotley

A largish woman of perhaps 30 years with strikingly dark hair and eyes enters the cabin. She wears her long hair feathered back and long dark blue dress that would be modest on a woman with less ample curves. She wears a large dagger on her hip and martial looking bracers on her forearms. You can see just a hint of a tattoo at the dresses' neckline on her shoulder. Michael's keen eyes detect something long and slim concealed within her skirt, a wand perhaps? While a little on the plump side you suspect she turns her share of heads as she passes. Her features suggest she is a Wheelander and when she announces herself as 'Ramona deClaire', her accent confirms it. "You are Captain Michael Storm?" "The Neva Grandessa DeViree referred me to you."  

OOC: Let's see how good your memory is.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

"It is a pleasure to meet you Madame, I trust the countess is well and has received my messeages and gifts. Please be seated and i will send for some refreshements"


----------



## Scotley

*Very good!*

"I believe she is well, yes. I do not know about the gifts, but since she seemed favorably disposed toward you, I would guess she was pleased." She takes a seat and as the refreshments are brought in a small animal of some sort scurries in with a squeal and slips under her chair. "Oh Herbert, I told you to wait outside. I very sorry Captain, he is a rather independent minded familiar."  Michael notices that Nac'Losin is unusually silent and that both women seem to be appraising each other without actually acknowledging that they are aware of the other.


----------



## J. Alexander

*A Sorceress*

"Please forgive my manners" Michael says as he introduces the two ladies. "I invited the priestess here as a matter of properitary as it is not my custom to meet with unkonwn ladies in my cabin." Pausing for a second he adds "And Herbert is most welcome to join us in refreshment if he would like"


----------



## Scotley

At the mention of his name, a little pink pig nose sticks out from under the chair. After a little snuffling, a little round pink and black pot-bellied pig trots out. Remona nods a polite but chilly greeting at the Priestess and she responds with a barely perceptable tilt of her own head. She tries some of the refreshments and passes a bite to the little pig, who seems quite pleased. "So Captain, the Grandessa DeViree suggested that you might be in the market for a ship's sorceress."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

"I would say dire need" Michael says smiling "But need sounds much  more civil does it not"..folding his hands the says "Yes i am, in fact I am in need of recruting at least 6 indivudals to fill that post...our fleet has grown to 4 ships and i need one on each ship in addition to one based at our port and one in reserve...I know this will take time but if we fill there is a fit, then you would be the senior sorceor and part of your responsabilites in time would be to help recruit and fill those positions. Additionaly, should we reach an agreement and we establish a working relationship then you would become one of my counselors" Then smiling he says "But that is something you may not wish as i fear i have often abused the priestess patience and forgivness with my actions yet she has stood by me and offered good council thru some very trying times....even to the point of saving my life"....."To be blunt madame, we work as a team and if it is not inyour nature to be a team player and work towards a common goal then we will not be a fit"...."the upside is this, I reward those who are true to crew and our compact. The priestess has well earned the temple i am having built for her at our base and I would hope in time that you would earn something similar."


----------



## Scotley

"You ask much and yet you offer much. I am an accomplished Sorceress (5th) and have experience in working as part of a team. I can recruit others if you tell me what you want, I will set about finding it. You should know that I am seeking employment on the death of my previous patron. He was a good enough man and I was quite fond of him and very loyal. Unfortunately, he sent me away on a mission and choose to go out drinking and carousing. He managed to end up in a duel with a swordsman much more accomplished than he. Grandessa DeViree heard about my plight and told me of your need. I actually over shot you and have been working my way back from Bronhelm to locate you. The Grandessa told me little about the type of work you do or what you might pay." She says this last somewhat expectantly as she passes Herbert another bite.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Recruit*

Answering her questions Michael says "The recruting is easy I wish to have onboard each of my vessels a wielder of arcane magic and divine magic...so your responsability would be to vet each of the arcane wielders as well as recruit them...in about 6 months I will have need of at least  7 arcane wielders plus yourself." taking a sip of wine MIchael continues "Honestly i have no idea where to start, the priestess here draws pay equal to that of a lieutiant on a monthly basis plus a full share of the officers portion of the overall crew share......to date I think that is somwhere close to 1000 gold which has accumulated in her account. I see no reason to not offer you the same terms but you must understand that the construction of the temple is in now way attached to her share" Then catching perhaps a hidden meaning in her words Michael says "I am sorry but we were delayed, as per my original letter to the Countessa, you will need to simply present your tickets to Lt. Guiesspie and he will see that you are reimbursed for your passage here even if we can not come to an agreement about employment...and I am willing to offer a sighing bonus as wells as lodgings at our home port for your familiy it that is necessary?


----------



## Scotley

"That seems reasonable compensation and I believe I can perform the tasks you mentioned, but are you simply a trading concern or is there more to the mission? Herbert here is the closest thing to family I have just now so I will not need any additional lodging. What are the shipboard accomodations like? Will I be possible for me to have a private cabin?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*An Agreement*

"The Retribution is a small ship but I think you will find we have sacrafied some cargo space in order to make more room for crew and creature comoforts...and yes a small private cabin is availabe but it is below decks." Michael then continues.."Yes we are inherenlty a trading crew but from time to time become tasked with special goals......more of which i may speak when we have left this port. Do we have terms then?"


----------



## Scotley

"You prefer to remain mysterious as to your purposes, and while I am dubious, I think I'll take a chance. You have yourself a Sorceress."  She glances down at the pig. "It seems you have a new home Herbert." The little pig dances about, whether from the news or just in hopes of getting another bite you cannot tell.


----------



## J. Alexander

*New Recruit*

"No madame, not mysterious, just things that have occured like an attempt to destroy this ship by a fireball etc within the last few weeks that leads one to caution and not to discussion until we are away from this port." Michael says.. "We sail in a few days so I am afriad you will have to hurry somewhat in gathering things you may need" Reaching into the pay chest Michael will hand her one of the precounted bags containg 100 gold pieces "This is for your immediate needs and supplies...should you need more, submit a request to Lt. Gusieeppi and he will see that it is taken care of...for special purchases though you will need to talke with me"


----------



## Scotley

She hefts the purse then drops it in a pocket with a grin. "This should be more than adequate Captain, unless there is any specific magical gear you want me to have available. My things are at a nearby inn still in sea chests, so I need only have them delivered and pick up a few food stuffs and necessities for shipboard life to be ready to sail."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port call*

"We are refitting the ship, so if tomorrow you could see what you need to help us lay protective magics about it then that would be most helpful"


----------



## Scotley

"Very good, I shall be ready to start in the morning. I shall go now and make my purchases and arrange for the transfer of my gear to the ship for tomorrow and enjoy one night in the city before settling into the shipboard routine. I shall return after breakfast if that meets with your approval?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call*

"That will be fine, we shall see you in the morning" Michael will then polietly end teh interview and prepare for the evening...which hopefuly will be peaceful.


----------



## Scotley

With a last nibble for Herbert the sorceress departs with her diminutive companion in tow. The evening passes rather uneventfully with only the usual nuisances that accompany the preparation for sailing. Recruitment efforts have gained 4 sailors and 3 marines net with one two of the existing men being found unsuitable for one reason or another. Evening passes into night and thence to dawn and morning.

A letter arrives early the next day from Captain Iago thanking Michael for his help and for the introduction to Madame Butterflake. She expects to dispense with the remains of her cargo and load up for the next step in her circuit within a fortnight. 

OOC: What else do we need to resolve in the two days before your planned departure date?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Port Call....*

That is it 

Just tell me how many rifels i got to make,,,were guissipes pistols made...how about the armour so i can work on it  as we sail around


----------



## Scotley

8 Rifles total, that's really a little generous on my part, but what the heck. Giuseppe's pistols are delivered the day before you sail along with the armor.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Great*

Having secured his cargo and the raw materials to fashion the magic items for the crew, the retribution will set sail to deliver it's cargo.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Beer Cargos*

Greybears - 100 (55 gallon barrels) cost 20 gp per barrell
Gnome's cap - 100 (55 gallon barrels) cost 20 gp per barrell


----------



## Scotley

The ogres among the crew are practically salivating as all that beer comes aboard. 

Glimmerdwang's shop deliveres the clothes and uniforms you ordered the afternoon before you sail. 

Grumbar hits the markets one last time and returns with fresh bread, eggs and other perishables. All seems in readiness as the crew settles down for the evening. You plan to sail with the morning tide. 

OOC: Roll a d20.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Departure*

   a 2  a frigging two  but it is better than a one i guess 

Michael will have the beer safley stowed and witht he arrival of the uniforms will have the stowed until they can be distributed. He will pen letters to all the people he meet, saying he appreciated their kindness etc and help and that he looks forward to seeing them on his return trip.


----------



## Scotley

OOC:   Yes, that is better than a 1 so I guess the ship doesn't immediately sink, but now I have to figure out what sort of disaster does befall you.


----------



## J. Alexander

**

How about you just let this one pass


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Oh you crack me up. I needed a good laugh on Monday morning.


----------



## Scotley

The Retribution sails out as a mild morning fog is buring off. You clear the harbor and the sails begin to unfurl for open seas. Mangram calls from the wheel. "Our course Captain?" 

On the horizon a large dark vessel can be seen heading toward the harbor. 

Nearby a pod of whales is cavorting. 

Your new sorceress stands on the foredeck her little pig besider her with an odd look on her face. 

Two crewmen are moving a chest covered with a cloth. It seems to be about the same size as the one with those daggers in it.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Leaving Port*

Alarmed at the sight of the new ship and distriubed at the sight of the chest MIchael wil call forth "Col. Chandar secure those men"  Lt. Mangrum and Guissippe,, beat to quarters"..then to Grond...."Grond secure that chest"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: The chest is a box of fresh vegetables brought aboard at the last minute. The dark ship passes uneventfully on its way into port. Remona is concerned that she should have bought more cheese for the voyage. The crew enjoy watching the whales before the swim off lazily to the south. I just felt the need to harrass you a little since I had decided to let you off the hook for that lousy roll.   

Mangram awaits a heading.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Smart A--*

As the crew responds, Michale will say as the action ends,,,"Well at least we have not our reactions with all this soft shore living..a double round of ale at dinner tonight for the crew Lt. Mangrum..the crew responded welll...."

Michale will then give a course st8 thru to Bornholm so as to deliver the cargo.


----------



## Scotley

The charts suggest that with fair weather and a decent wind you should be able to make Bronhelm in 5 to 6 days. The first morning proceeds with only minor troubles. Just a few adjustment as new crew settle in and everyone gets used to the way the ship handles after the modifications. Lunch for the captain includes fresh seafood and avacado chopped with herbs 'cooked' by a lime juice vinegrette and a salad of fresh greens and bread still warm from the dwarven bakery. 

OOC: What would you like to accomplish during the next few days aboard ship?


----------



## J. Alexander

*To Bornholm*

Ideally he will continue to work on attachign the crystals to the armor and making sure it works and the creation of more long guns.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To Bornholm*

Ideally he will work on attaching the crystals to the chainmail armor and then work on long guns


----------



## Scotley

The next two days pass uneventfully as the Retribution sails north. Remona proves invaluable in working with the magic items. While Nac'Losin and Michael have been stumbling along, she has obviously had more experience and is able to point out a couple of things you could do better. Grumbar seems to be getting a feel for his new kitchen and new cooks. The Captain's table gets even better. 

OOC: How about another d20 roll?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing to Bornholm*

1d20 → [20] = (20) 
roll for being buggerd 



OCC: I need to use that tag line/description more often


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Hahaha

On the morning of the third day lookouts report smoke on the horizon just to starboard of your course. The charts don't show any land in the area.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Smoke*

Seeing the smoke Michael will order the ship to alter course and head towards it. "Beat to quarters if you please Lt. Mangrum if you please and prepare to lauch the ship's boats for a rescue" then as an afterthough he says "We  may as well try out our new pumps and water cannons in case it is a ship afire..please see to it"


----------



## Scotley

The ship heels over as the course is changed and the crew moves to ready boats and pumps. Soon more information is coming down from the lookouts. You seem two be approaching to ships engaged in a battle.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ship's Battel*

"Try and spot a flag or identifying marks if you can" MIchael will call to the lookouts...while continuing to close on the ship's position


----------



## Scotley

Both ships are wreathed in smoke making identification difficult. At least one of them must be on fire and they are using swivel guns. They have stopped manuvering now and are lasted together with men fighting on the deck and in the tops. There is at least one arcanist in the fight as magical discharges have been noted.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships on the High Seas*

With a silent curse Michael makes the decesion to be drawn into this fray with little information........"Arm your men Col. Chandar the turning to the officers, he says "They are susing swivel guns...best break out the tower shields and from of the watches in small turtles so as to offer maximum protection for those manning the water cannons..."Grond form up your strike ( ie ogiers) we will lead them onto the decks. Col. Chandar you are manuer around the strike team using it as the lynch pin for your attack"  Captain Mangrum you will have command of the Ship, Captain Impariell, will lead your division as a reserve and commit them when you see fit." Michael will watch the two men carefully as to their reaction as this is the first time they have been addressed publicaly in front of the crew as Captain. Then he will address the priestess and sorcercerss. "If you ladies could help with clearing the smoke it would be appreciated, also I wish you to anchor the ship's defense in case this is a trap while we beat a hasty retreat if one is sprung on us. "Lt. guisseppi, you and your watch will form the final reserve with the ladies and willum on the quarterdeck"

Any questions?


----------



## Scotley

The groups begin to assemble as ordered. The sorceress takes her place on the quarterdeck with the little pig dancing about her feet. She casts what must be protective or enhancement spells on herself first, but then she raises her arms wide at the end of a casting and a warm wind rises up from behind the ship moving it faster toward the combatants and thinning the smoke. 

The mast has fallen away on the ship with the fire and no identifing marks can be seen. The other ship flies a black eagle on a red background and at a guess you'd say it was out of the Shield Arm.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships on the SEas*

Having found one identying mark Michael will ask Guisspii to check the flag book and see if we can identiy it....if it is not in the book then Guisspi will use his sea lore to sleuce out information. "Can anyone identify that flag"

OCC: Hope it is in the book lol Guisspee rolled a 9  which was a natural 1.


----------



## Scotley

A quick look up reveals the ship belongs to Sea Lord Tarkington of the Shield Arm. His ship is in much better shape than the other, but its crew is hard pressed by the enemy boarders and it looks as if they might soon fall. They are fighting a last ditch defense from the quaterdeck.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Battel at Sea*

As the tactical situation reveals itself, Michale will revise his orders.."We do not know who is friend or foe so we shall secure the access to the quarter deck of Lord Tarkingtons' ship and press the crew of the other....if they attack kill them.....this is not the time to be understanding. Grond you will form up on me and we shall lead the attack to secure the quartedeck. Col Chandar lead the marines with us against the mob on the main deck....Captain Imparille will lead his crew onto the other ship, secure it then follow onto the other ship and join us. Lt. Guiesspi you will take half your division and relive Captain Imparille as he makes his way towards us. Captain Mangrum will retain command of the Retributions...
any questions..


----------



## Scotley

OOC: No one aboard questions the Captain as you go into battle...

However the DM has a few questions.    The two ships are broadsides to each other and lashed together with grapnels. The Retribution is approaching from the back of Tarkington's ship and the prow of the unknown ship. Where do you position the Retribution for the unloading of the Marines? How exactly to you move it for Imparell's men to make their assault? Does it stay in the second location or move again following this?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Pickey dM*

Good Questions....sorry did not habe the layout correct in my mind.. MIchael will lead the charge from the ship attached to Tarkington and Impariell will follow. So Michael will have to cross the one ship in order to reach Tarkington


----------



## Scotley

The Retribution sails up beside the burning ship sandwiching it between your ship and Tarkington's. The ogres, bored from their long confinement on Oddesspolis go over the side like demons shouting and laying about with their great clubs. The men abandon their fight against the fire to resist. They fight back with considerable skill and Michael soon finds himself in a real battle. 

OOC: Initiative please.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ship battle*

1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)


----------



## Scotley

The men of the Retribution take the initiative in the battle forcing their foes, likely pirates now that you are among them, back. 

OOC: Roll a d20 please!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ship Combat*

1d20 → [19] = (19) 
Invisible Castle finally likes me again


----------



## Scotley

The men of the Retribution quickly beat their way across the burning pirate ship. Several bold pirates fall to the Ogres and Michael's magical onslaught. Chandar's marines acquit themselves very well working as a team and supporting each other to mop up hot on the heels of the less disciplined Ogres. As you near the second ship, a your next wave of crewmen are moving in to secure the pirate ship in your wake. You feel a spray of mist as the fire pumps are put to work on the burning ship. 

OOC: Another d20 if you please.


----------



## J. Alexander

1d20 → [15] = (15)


----------



## Scotley

Leaping onto the second ship you attack a gang of pirates besetting a group of the remaining crew fighting desperately to hold the quarterdeck. Your men sweep into the pirates and they fight tenaciously giving you a challenge, but in the end the Ogres and Marines are just too much for them with the defenders on the other side. Soon the obvious leader goes down to a well placed shot from a fore-top and the handful of remaining pirates try to surrender.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships Combat*

Seeing the surrender of the pirates Michael will call out, "Col Chandar secure the priosners,, if even one resists slay them all"....Michael will then give brisk orders to have teh ships seperated in order to prevent the spread of fire etc and order the  weapons to be collected and secured...He will do this as he makes his way to the defenders on the quarterdeck. "I do belive the day is ours..you may come down if you wish"

OCC: Driving back to jonesboro today so shaort posts is all i can do while driving


----------



## Scotley

The last of the pirates are disarmed and the ships start to seperate. There is a blast from below decks on the burning ship and flames shoot into the sky. Men leap from the wreak as it burns more fiercely and the pumps are pushed to greater effort. Meanwhile the men of Tarkington's ship come from the quarterdeck to examine their own ship and aid their fallen comrads. The Captain comes forward to Michael his hit battered cutlass resting on his palm. He has taken several wounds. "I am Captain Grayson. I take it you are the Captain? I am I to be a prisoner. If so you may have my sword. We can fight no longer." 

OOC: Do be careful!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships at Sea*

"A pleasure to meet your sir, I am Captian Storm of the Retributio and to asnwer the question  it would be no unless you are also a pirate"..Michael continues..."we were sailing to Bornholm when  we saw the fight, one of my officers recongizned you flad and we guesed you have beset by pirates so we can to help"  Then seeing the distress of the burning ship, Michael says "Please excuse me I am  needed if we are to keep that hip afloat" Micahel will then add his own power into throwing blast of water/cold onto the fire with his eldritch blast in and attempt to snuff the fire. "Come on gentlmen, I did not have those pumps installed at great expense only to have them not be able to save that ship"


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Give me another D20 then.

"Well, you are a blessing indeed then Captain." He give you no time to reconsider and immedately sheaths his blade. "We were in dire straits I fear." Upon your comments about saving the other ship he nods, "That would make a fine reward for your trouble if we can save her." Raising his voice he adds, "To the pumps lads, lets get some more water on that sea wolf."  His own few remaining men get their own pumps putting a little more water on the fire from this side. It is not much, but at least it allows you fight the fire on two sides.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ship's Combat*

1d20 → [13] = (13) 

"Your aid is apreciated"  Michael will then turn and say "Pass the word have Lt. Guiesspe bring over some men to assist this crew...Col. Chandar we are going to be busy fighting a fire....shackel the prisoners and post a heavy watch on them........"Now lads....the pumps are not doing the entire tirck...lets go at it the old fahsion way with buckets..."


----------



## Scotley

The fight against the fire is considerably worse than the one against the pirates. After several exhausting hours you are finally able to put out the last of the flames. The ship is in a bad way, it was carrying a lot of olive oil seized from their last prize which made putting out the fire very difficult. The hull is fairly intact and the foredeck is largely undamaged, but the rest of the upper works and most of the lower decks are a total loss. You can tow her in, but she is in too poor a shape to sail. The ship was a merchantman somewhat larger than the retribution. It is likely that the pirates had taken her in a previous raid.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing to Bornhelm*

Thinking to himself "Just what I need a sixth ship to outfit and repair" Micael will none the less look at it as a gain. Turning to Captain Grayson he says "Thanks for your assistance." then turning his attention to the the prisoners he simply asks "Pirates"


----------



## Scotley

Chandar nods, "Yes Captain, I think it is a safe bet these are pirates. They all claim to be simple souls led astray by wicked officers all of whom just happen to be dead now."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships at Sea*

"Very wll then Col. Chandar, we will need to take statments from each of them and have them make their mark etc on the page just in case" then turning to the Captian he says "Do you wish to exercise justice now or would you have me deliver them to Bronholme for justice"


----------



## Scotley

"I am content to let the Empire exercise justice in this matter. There has been enough killing here today." He gestures to doors leading to Cabins below the quarter deck. "Would you join me Captain. I'd like to offer you a drink and say thank you for your timely arrival."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing to Bornholm*

"Certainly" then being the parnoid person he is Michael will say "Lt. Guiesspiee please attend me"


----------



## Scotley

The young lieutenant is soon at your side. The Captain leads you back to his own small neat cabin. He pulls a bottle of fine Armagnac from a drawer and passes out crystal snifters. "It has been a dark day for us Captain and you arrival was the only break in the clouds. I owe you my life and my ship. To your health and to those we've lost along the way." He takes a healthy swallow of the potent liquor.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships on the Sea*

Michael will do the same after detecting magic on the liquid........"To absent comrades" he adds...after finishing the drink he continues "I will be more than happy to offer you escourt to Bronholm....but could you first tell me about the attack"


----------



## Scotley

"I would be glad of the escort. We've lost a lot of good men and I suspect my wizard has largely exhausted his bag of tricks." He takes a more moderate sip of his drink. "The attack...I am still shocked that they attacked a vessel such as mine. We weren't greatly over-matched. Usually pirates prefer to prey on weaker vessels. They bested us to be sure, but at great cost. Only a fool lets his own ship be lost along with half his men to gain another similar ship. We aren't even carrying an especially valuable cargo. Very strange indeed." He shakes his head in wonder. "Anyway, they were sly enough, they just sailed one ship passing well a beam of the other. No indication of trouble until they were just on our aft quarter and they let fly with some sort of magic that shredded our sails, becalming us in an instant. Then they just swung about and started to board. My man Abliss specializes in fire spells. Yes I know an unusual choice at sea, but he's quite good and he had their ship burning and several of their people roasted early on. I thought we'd have an easy time of it, but they fought much better than I'd have expected from pirates. I suspect they were magically enhanced somehow, but the spell seemed to run out just about the time your lot arrived. We had been forced to give ground until only a handful of us were still fighting on the quarterdeck and in the tops. A bloody business to be sure. I thought they were fighting so desperately because their own ship was burning, but now I wonder if they weren't compelled somehow."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships at Sea*

"Captain, I need to ask you a personal and operational question that is very important..Do you have a means to communicate with your fleet Captain quickly"


----------



## Scotley

"I have a means for emergencies. It is quick if not immediate. I have already ordered Ambliss to prepare a message and send it about the battle. Did you have something else for Sea Lord Tarkington?"  

At this point a striking young woman in a dark green crushed velvet dress of modest cut taps at and then opens the door. "I am sorry to intrude Captain, but your steward is not at his post and I despirately wanted to know if we would be able to continue the voyage and arrive on Bronhelm as scheduled?" She nods at Michael and says to the Captain, "my appologies for barging in, I did not realize you had a visitor."  

"Lass I can do aught, but my best. The sails are a wreck and we'll be running a very short crew. I'm afraid that we'll be delayed." She looks crestfallen.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships atSea*

"Actually Captain, the lady has reminded me of the other offer I intended to make besides escourting your ship..was to offer you a few watches to help you crew your ship. I currently carry more crew than is necessary so there should be enough to lend you a few..crew the hulk while under tow and arrive in Bornholm with only a few days delay"


----------



## Scotley

The woman brightens, "Thank you sir. That might well be enough." 

The Captain bristles slightly at the woman's assumption that he will take said offer, but of course he would be foolish not to. "Thank you Captain. If you have some hands who can help me get some new canvas aloft that will help greatly and then a few men to give my lads a rest now and then and we'll be just fine. It seems I am in your debt again."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships at Sea*

"No Captain, no debit is incurred though not a true sailor i do belive in helping when help is needed"...then addressing the lady he says.."Madame i do not need to be rude but could you perhaps give the Captain and I some privacey, I need to discuss a delicate matter with him"  turning to Lt. guisspie he adds, "Lt. Please prepare a realiable crew to help the Captain...you may either crew it or have another reliable junior officer do such"

OCC: Your up with the Flynns this moring


----------



## Scotley

OOC: Yup! 

The young woman is clearly not used to being asked to butt out, but she complies while Giuseppe followers her out to prepare a crew. You can hear the young Lt. starting to speak to the young woman, but don't catch what he says.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships at SEa*

"Captain there is a foul plot afoot to disrupt the empire, I fear the attack on your ship is just one ploy as a result from thier plot at the Masque of the Golden Grotto. Please send word to your fleet captain that he must warn his captains to expect the unexpected and that these attacks may very well happen to others as well....it seems as it the disruption of commerce is going to happen after all"

OCC: Yeam ME...scotley time


----------



## Scotley

"I shall get the word out to Lord Tarkington. He has several ships at sea just now. It will take time. What do you think is behind the attack then? I don't get the reference to a plot and a Masque did you say? That seems passing strange."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships at Sea*

Michael will then tell the Captain of the events at Mermaids Rest.."This story is for Lord Tarkington and not for general distribution Captain, so please relay it to him when you can..if he has any doubts he can verify it with Lord Tanis Argons who fought beside me and saw the creatures. As to who, that i do not know.......i wish i did"


----------



## Scotley

Captain Grayson pales as Michael tells his tale. "I've long known that Masques were dens of inequity and that Mermaid's Rest was a nest of pirates and scoundrels, but I'd no idea that such devilry could go on in the heart of the Empire when the two came together. I shall keep this tale of woe to myself, for even if I told it there are few who would credit it."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships at Sea*

"That is the crux of the problem Captain Grayson, who in their right mind would belive such a tale unless they have experienced a portion of it"...Michael says..."But then again maybe i am too suscipious but i have seen nothing but trouble result from it...and best to be safe than sorry"


----------



## Scotley

*Captain Grayson*

"Something in the way you tell that story has a ring of terrible truth to it. I will relay the information as quickly as possible. Now Captain, I really must see to my ship unless you've something further?"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ships at Sea*

"By all means see to your ship Captain. Signal use if we can be of further assistance...we will take the hulk under tow and be just off your starboard beam should trouble arise again"

Michael will then take his leave of the man..see that the crew is on board his ship, that the hulk has been patched and rigged for towing and the 1001 preparations necessary. While they are waiting on Captain Graysone, Michael will order some of his men over the side to check the hull of the ship to make sure there are no suprises......


----------



## Scotley

It takes several hours to get a full set of sails aloft on the mainmast of Grayson's ship, inspect the hulls, rig for towing and distribute crewmen. The little fleet is soon moving slowly northward. By mid-evening, Grayson's ship is able to keep pace with the best speed the Retribution can make while towing the hulk. Having had some practice at this, the crew does a better job than at the start of the previous attempt. By mid-morning they have all the system worked out and are making good time. At this point Grayson's ship is under full sail as well and you are making slightly better than half normal speed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*To Bornholm*

Michael and the fleet will make the cautious voyage to the Northern Capital. Durning the time he wil interview the pirates to determine any strange goings on etc.....


----------



## Scotley

After confering with Chandar it seems likely that at least one of the captured pirates was a leader of some sort. At least the rest of the scum seem to defer to him.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing to Bornholm*

Michael will order that the person in question be sepertated from the rest of the men....he will then ask the priestess for something to drug him with.


----------



## Scotley

Nac'Losin asks what sort of effect you are looking for?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing to Bornholm*

Something that will  pt him into a deep sleep. i dont want him causing  trouble


----------



## Scotley

She comes up with a solution which is placed into his next meal and the report soon returns that he is sleeping soundly.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing to Bornholm*

Michael will make sure he is secured then drugged with every meal or on a regular basis.

He will the set Ambar to observing the pirates and evasedropping on them in order to see if anything more can be developed. Then he will spend the time making sure they get to Bornholm safely.


----------



## Scotley

Still trying to decide which curve to throw you. I'll get a post up tomorrow evening at the latest.


----------



## Scotley

The voyage continues with little difficulty. The weather is good and the ships are making good time despite the tow on the Retribution and the short crew on Lord Tarkington's ship. Guisseppi is working very hard to keep the ships sailing rapidly. He seems to be taking a great interest in the speed of the voyage. 

Amabar reports that the pirate crew seem to know little, though it is clear that the sedated man was an officer of some sort.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sailing to Bornholm*

Michael will continue the routine and have the sailors watched and try to discover if the pirarcy was all of a sudden or has been a profession....noticing the Lt's excitment he will comment in passing to him "Why so excited Lt?"

occ: what sort of salvagable loot etc did we find on the ship


----------



## J. Alexander

*New Thread*

Scott,

Was busy moving threads etc and creating a new one..so i thought i would help you out........here is the new link to Michaels Thread

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4087649#post4087649


----------

